# February 2012 Testers (164)... 39 BFPs! 6 Angels.. Find a TTC/Bump Buddy Here...



## MrsMM24

:test: *LIST:* :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...ber-testers-find-bump-buddy-join-us-here.html December Thread
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-5-find-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html#post14134560 January Thread
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...nd-your-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html#post14714632 March Thread 


Everyone is welcome to come by: 1st Trimester Thread
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...bies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps.html#post15689113


_*(2)Testers TBD*_
NETTAMOMMYOF2
PUG2012


2/1 Testers *(10)*
:bfp:2PEAS4WINGS:bfp: 2/2:happydance:​ALIE ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
BUBBALOO2011 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
CHRISTIELEE83 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
GINNY83 ~ :hugs:see you again at the end of Cupid's reign!
HAYADDIE ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
LILYBUMP ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
LILYLEE ~ :hugs:see you again at the end of Cupid's reign!
MRGN626 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
SHEY ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!



2/2 Testers (7)
Happy Birthday SJDSMOMMY!!:cake:
:bfp:ADAMARIE:bfp: 1/28:happydance:​CHARISSE28 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
DIPSYSP ??
:bfp:FROLICKY2011:bfp: 2/9:happydance:​ROSE1990 ??
:bfp:SJDSMOMMY:bfp: 2/7:happydance:
:bfp:WM61711:bfp: 1/29:happydance:​

2/3 Testers (5)
BAY:bfp: 2/5:sadangel:
:bfp:DEEJAY13:bfp: 2/3:happydance:​HEAVENLY ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
:bfp:MRS_DUTCH15:bfp: 2/1:happydance:​PJSTENSGAARD ??
RDY4NUMBER2 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!


2/4 Testers (4)
Happy Anniversary MANNY82!!:wedding:
28329 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
C.30 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
DANCING DIVA ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
MANNY82 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!


2/5 Testers (8)
Happy Birthday JAI ME!!:cake:
:bfp:HOPIN4AMUNCHE:bfp: 2/5:happydance:​ILIKECAKE ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
JAI ME ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
LALAR:bfp: 2/3:sadangel:​ ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
SARRY2413 ??
SUPERWOMANTTC ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
:bfp:TWOKIDDOS:bfp: 2/3:happydance:​WINTERDAZE ??


2/6 Testers (9)
Happy Anniversary _MRSMM24_!!:wedding:
8BUZZYBEE8 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
ANGEL BABY ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
DBZ34 ~ :hugs:see you again at the end of Cupid's reign!
HAJ624 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
MSMELODY ??
PINKKITTEN74 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
RIVER54 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
SKWEEK35 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign! 
TRAINSPOTTING ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!


2/7 Testers (5)
DANNI2KIDS ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
KROS330 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
:bfp:LILLICHLOE:bfp: 2/7:happydance:
:bfp:NAVY2MOM:bfp: 2/7:happydance:​THAYNES ??


2/8 Testers (2)
Happy Birthday JUST 1 MORE!!:cake:
JUST 1 MORE ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
ROCKABILYMAMA ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!


2/9 Testers (3)
Happy Birthday ANNIE77's Dad!!:cake:
MUNCHKINLOVE ~ :hugs:see you again at the end of Cupid's reign!
TLC:bfp: 2/12:sadangel:​TTCFOR1STTIME ??


2/10 Testers (10)
20SOMETHING ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
ALTAMOM ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
CATLOVER28 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
~CHIPPER~ ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
ANNIE77 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
:bfp:DARRELSMOMMY:bfp: 2/12:happydance:​DOODAH ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
KEEDA ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
LIZLOVELUST ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
SWEETMERE ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!


2/11 Testers (5)
Happy Birthday SHAMER87!!:cake:
ES89 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
:bfp:NT123:bfp: 2/12:happydance:
:bfp:RAN:bfp: 2/12:happydance:​SHAMER87 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
SHARNW ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!


2/12 Testers (10)
ALLYBABY ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
HAYEDENMUM ??
LILI77 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
LILYV ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
NORAHBATTIE ??
PEGGY80 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
RAFWIFE ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
SHELLSUNSHINE ??
TAURUSMOM05 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
TONKATRUCK ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!


2/13 Testers (8)
Happy Birthday NIXILIX!!:cake:
:bfp:BABYONBRAIN:bfp: 2/7:happydance:​BUTTERWORTH ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
CUPCAKELOVING ??
JUMKI ??
MOMMY2BE7772 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
_*MRSMM24*_:bfp: 2/20:sadangel:​
NIXILIX ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
TGO ??


2/14 Testers (17)
\\:D/ Happy Valentine's Day!!:flower:
Happy Birthday NUMBER2IN2012!!:cake:
:bfp:BABY_MAYBE:bfp: 2/18:happydance:​CAZ & BOB ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
CHARLIEKAY ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
CORGANKIDD ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
:bfp:COUTURECUTS:bfp: 2/6:happydance:​EMMYJEAN ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
FAITHBABIES ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
GIRLINYORK ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
HASTI2011 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
ICKLE PAND ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
JDH1982 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
JEN_MOM24 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
KARRY1412 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
:bfp:LOVELYLISA84:bfp: 2/12:happydance:​MAZZY ??
PAULA181 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
PEPSICHIC ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
SKEET9924 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!


2/15 Testers (3)
HAPPYBEANY ??
:bfp:LILYLEE:bfp: 2/15:happydance:​SCOOBYDRLP ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!


2/16 Testers (3)
BABYHOPES.:bfp: 2/17:sadangel:
:bfp:NEWLYWEDLIFE:bfp: 2/12:happydance:​POMERANIAN ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!


2/17 Testers (4)
Happy Birthday HOPIN4AMUNCHE's DH!!:cake:
ASHKNOWSBEST ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
BECYBOO_x ??
MOOSE31 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
TRYING_BABY ??


2/18 Testers (6)
HapEy Anniversary LALAR!!:wedding:
AMP26 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
ANNABABE ??
BABYBOYLE ??
:bfp:CARLYJADE86:bfp: 2/18:happydance:​LILTRINABELLE ??
:bfp:LOOKIN4BUMP:bfp: 2/18:happydance:​

2/19 Testers (0)


2/20 Testers (5)
CRYSTALCLARO ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
DITHY ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
DRSQUID ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
JRWIFEY18 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
NERCFREAK ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!


2/21 Testers (5)
Happy Birthday SKWEEK35!!:cake:
CHESKA ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
MIDNIGHTFALLS ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
MISSBABES ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
PANSY ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
TTC_LOLLY ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!


2/22 Test:ers (5)
:bfp:DEBZIE:bfp: 2/19:happydance:​BEACHGIRL22 ??
MRS.RESA ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
:bfp:MWD1985:bfp: 2/22:happydance:​SNOWFLAKES120 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!


2/23 Testers (3)
:bfp:GAIAGIRL:bfp: 2/23:happydance:
:bfp:PROUDMUMMY:bfp: 2/19:happydance:​POODLEFROGS ??


2/24 Testers (3)
:bfp:ARNZ09:bfp: 2/23:happydance:​DAISYQ ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
HONEYCHEEKS ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!


2/25 Testers (6)
2016 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
IMMY11:bfp: 2/16:sadangel:​PINKLOVE22 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
REBECCALO ??
STMW ??
:bfp:SUNNII:bfp: 2/21:happydance:​

2/26 Testers (7)
Happy Birthday NIXILIX's LO!!:cake:
:bfp:ALFIECAT:bfp: 2/26:happydance:​HORSEYPANTS ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
SAILORSGIRL ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
SHOLI ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
SIEGAL ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
SILVERLIZARD ??
:bfp:STEPHERS35:bfp: 2/21:happydance:​

2/27 Testers (2)
:bfp:LOVINGMYKIDS:bfp: 2/27:happydance:​PINKSPRINKLES ??


*2/28*:test:ers (3)
:bfp:GINNY83:bfp: 2/24:happydance:
:bfp:LEAHSMAMA:bfp: 2/27:happydance:​MUMMYOF2GIRLZ ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!


:test:TODAY!!
*2/29*:test:ers (4)
Happy LEAP-DAY!!:flower:
DBZ34 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
MUNCHKINLOVE ??
NUMBER2IN2012 ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
:bfp:SILVER_PENNY:bfp: 2/27:happydance:​

Hi Ladies,

As promised to an awesome member _DBZ34_... I am starting this thread now! Some have sat out the January cycle and some have received AF early in December with long cycles and won't be in for January. We are going to start this cycle with some *REAL PMA* as we have in the past!! I am TTC cycle #5 after a recent loss. Went right back into the egg chase in August after DW and I decided that was the best decision to help us through a really rough time. Our daughter is 9yo and we are ALL looking forward to a LO in 2012!! I am just fell out of the running for December and for those that know (those that don't can read in my journal on my siggy) we have to sit out to financially build funds for donations so... February it is (coincidentally when last LO was due as well as the month we married.) I have gotten great feedback and inquiries on my threads so as promised, I will continue my PMA TWW threads for as long as possible, even through my HOPEFUL BFP!! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... *Join!*

*Ladies....*I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!

Also, at _8DPO,_ end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...

Good Luck to us *all, *FXD and of course, PLENTY of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## DBZ34

Thanks so much MrsMM! I appreciate the thread! It makes me feel like being able to TTC again is just that little bit closer. :)


----------



## MrsMM24

DBZ!!! You are most welcome!

I am over here checking on this thread, but secretly hopeful that you will get that surprise BFP in December! :dust:


----------



## karry1412

Thanks a million for running all these threads! I'm in the middle of reading your journal :)

At the moment it looks like I'll be missing testing in February - I'll be right at the end of January & the start of March but I'll still be here lurking :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Read away KARRY! Well.... you know what that means! I will soon be starting the March thread with YOU in mind! You know, I am a little partial to march... being that I am a St. Patty's day baby!!! GL FXD!! :dust:


----------



## karry1412

And I'm Irish so maybe I'll have the luck of the Irish on St. Patricks! :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

OMG!!! KARRY, this IS going to be it then! GL!


----------



## karry1412

HA! Hope so! If not before then, I can alway rely on the luck of the Irish! :happydance:

How are you doing?


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi My February Beauties!!!

Just wanted to check in with you over here! January is approaching which means alot of you will be getting new testers in here and starting with donations if that is the route you use. Just letting you know I haven't forgot about you Valentine's Conceivers!


_I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Happy Holidays to all of the Lovely Ladies on my testing threads and the Ladies of BnB! I hope that everyone has a safe time, filled with happiness, togetherness, smiles, family and cheer! _ 


*AFM...* TTC area: Well, it looks like we may be able to line some donations up in January, Thank goodness I don't have to watch another OV date go by, it was as much torture as the TTW. Other than that, not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## DBZ34

:hi: MrsMM! So, I'm hoping I'll get a surprise BFP in Dec too! There's still a chance, so I'm going to hold onto it until AF shows. But hopefully, she'll stay away... :) But if not, I'll be right back over here in the Feb thread, getting ready to get my BFP in 2012. :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi February Ladies!

I just wanted to come in and check on you! 

I hope you all had a wonderful holiday!:hugs::flower:

I have posted the March thread on this thread so that we can keep up with the cycle lengths of everyone that we have come to love!

:dust:


----------



## Angel baby

Hello! I am due for BETA tomorrow but I'm almost positive it's negative. 2cnd IUI failed and I developed 2 follicles on my blocked tube side so my chances for Dec was very, very slim. Hope AF will be here by this weekend and have more of a positive outcome and hopefully BFP in February! Hopefully my good open tube will get with the program this month. I'll be doing clomid/trigger/timed intercourse this month to save from IUI and if no positive this cycle hopefully IVF by march. So goodluck and ill let you know a date when AF shows! Thanks for the threads!


----------



## RebeccaLO

Hi could you put me down for testing on the 25th? I'm not ruling myself out for jan but just being realistic in that it would be amazing (but a bit unlikely) to get pg the first month we try :)
Thank you mrsmm, I love reading your posts, they are so supportive. I'm so glad I found this forum in general. I've learnt I need to get over my dislike of grapefruits if nothing else! :)


----------



## WM61711

Hello February ladies:flower: The witch got me again, I cant believe Im going into my 5th cycle trying I really did not think it would take this long sigh. But everything happens for a reason, right? Just hoping this is our month! Im not using opks or anything this cycle, it was too stressful this month especially since I O'd a full week later than usual. I think we will just BD a lot between days 12-22 and see what happens, fx'd!

MrsMM can you please add me to test Feb 7 :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Lovely ladies of February!

ANGEL BABY, I hope the levels came back and surprised you!! :dust:


REBECCALO, welcome Hun! Thank you. I really love my testing threads, I have come across some of the most awesome ladies! No no, you sure aren't giving up hope for January! You are in this chase, but totally understand reality, especially knowing how long it is taking myself. I have faith in you though, you are on top of things! And if not this month, then you WILL be on top of "it" for Feb :winkwink: :haha: GL FXD!


WM61711, so sorry that you are over here in Feb, but you will be conceiving a Valentine's Love baby. TTC is harder than alot of people have ever realized, but you are in this now and it will happen sooner rather than later believe that!:dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, just monitoring everything and lining up my donation times! I got my OPKs and HPTs from eBay last night. I am ready to start the new year off with the best foot forward in TTC this Jan 2012.:dust:


----------



## Angel baby

It's a BFN! :( Its ok cause this month I have a plan and will do what I can this month!


----------



## bubbaloo2011

Hi MrsMM24 could you put me down for Feb 1st pls the :witch: showed up today, I was hopeful because I was 2 days late, but she decided to crash the party, so on to the next month. Thank you!


----------



## 28329

Hi MrsMM. Can you put me down for the 4th please? Honestly though we'd cracked it but witch proved me wrong.


----------



## MrsMM24

*ANGEL BABY* sorry that it was a BFN, but know that we are happy to have you here with us in February to conceive in the "love" Month! :dust:


*28329* honestly I thought you had too, but, it is all good! You will in February! All this means that you will have a little less of a bump in that wedding dress!:dust:


**Front page updated**:dust:


----------



## Hayaddie

Hello ladies! AF got me in this past weekend. I am sure I could test at the end of Jauary but I am going to TRY to get good and wait... Please put me down for February 1st! I have a really good feeling about this month! So far being crazy and obsessed about baby making hasnt worked for me so this month I am taking it easy and enjoying. Good luck girlies!


----------



## AdaMarie

Put me down for February 2, as my Pink Pad app on my phone has adjusted my cycle based on my average! It has to be a good sign that I'm ever 28-30 days every month right?:thumbup:
Of course, I'll probably poas in the end of January too! :shrug:
:dust:


----------



## AdaMarie

bubbaloo2011 said:


> Hi MrsMM24 could you put me down for Feb 1st pls the :witch: showed up today, I was hopeful because I was 2 days late, but she decided to crash the party, so on to the next month. Thank you!

It looks like we are only a day apart! We'll have to keep up with eachother and make this our month for the :bfp: !


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Well MrsMM I am over from the January Thread. I will be testing Feb 14th and if it is positive I will wait to tell DH on his Birthday Feb 17th. Hoping month 4 after mc will be our month. That will put us due exactly a year from the lose!


----------



## mrgn626

Hi Ladies, moved over here from the January thread, happy to have some company! Starting my second cycle of clomid 50 mg days 3-7 tomorrow. Last time I O'ed day 19, started AF day 30. This makes my luteal phase only 11 days, which worries me. I've read 10 days is sufficient but others say 12 days is needed to support a pregnancy. Any thoughts? I have not ovulated on my own since going off the pill in April (after 9 years) so this cycle is the only one I have to analyze! I plan to call my doc tomorrow to see if she thinks this is okay (also to see if she is okay with me switching clomid to day 3 from 5). This past cycle was 30 days, making my test date this time maybe Feb 1st? I guess it depends on what my temps are doing!


----------



## Angel baby

mrgn626 said:


> Hi Ladies, moved over here from the January thread, happy to have some company! Starting my second cycle of clomid 50 mg days 3-7 tomorrow. Last time I O'ed day 19, started AF day 30. This makes my luteal phase only 11 days, which worries me. I've read 10 days is sufficient but others say 12 days is needed to support a pregnancy. Any thoughts? I have not ovulated on my own since going off the pill in April (after 9 years) so this cycle is the only one I have to analyze! I plan to call my doc tomorrow to see if she thinks this is okay (also to see if she is okay with me switching clomid to day 3 from 5). This past cycle was 30 days, making my test date this time maybe Feb 1st? I guess it depends on what my temps are doing!

I've taken mine days 3-7 and probably will help nudge your o date just a little up. Goodluck!


----------



## mrgn626

Thanks! I am hoping it does move it up, DH and I are going on a vacation from CD 9-17, so hopefully I O during that time! Also I'm going on a quick weekend trip without DH at the end of the month, I'm HOPING I've O'd by then... I should, I leave on CD23 and return CD 26, which with any luck with be during my TWW! AngelBaby I'm curious, did your doctor give you the reasoning for moving you up to CD2-6 for your Clomid this time?


----------



## Angel baby

I decided to move it up 2-6 in hopes more follicles develop on my unblocked tube side. Days 1-5 more follicles- less mature eggs, 3-7- little more follicles up to 2 and mature, 5-9 usually 1 mature follicle.

Days 3-7 I have had pretty large follicles so moving it up a day shouldn't hurt how they will become larger. This last cycle only 2 developed and large on my blocked tube side and I don't want that again.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi ladies, looks like I am joining you =/AF caught me off guard this morning 6 days sooner than expected. Last cycle was 30 days down from 35. I'm still nursing my son who will be 1 year in a couple days so my cycle hasn't regulated yet. Assuming my cycle is about the same this time, I'll try for testing on the 2nd (my birthday) with AF expected about the 5th and hopefully it happens so we can be done trying - sex is getting boring!


----------



## DBZ34

I'm not sure what my cycle is going to be like this month, since it went so long last month for some reason. But, I'm going to say, please put me down for February 26th. Crossing my fingers that I get my Feb BFP and a little November bundle of joy. :)


----------



## WM61711

SJD- I hate to say it but your right, sex IS getting boring! I was especially worried this past cycle because it felt like we were getting burned out- and still no baby. This time around we are definitely gonna take it easy, just focus on bding whenever we want and recapturing the passion iykwim


----------



## DBZ34

WM61711 said:


> SJD- I hate to say it but your right, sex IS getting boring! I was especially worried this past cycle because it felt like we were getting burned out- and still no baby. This time around we are definitely gonna take it easy, just focus on bding whenever we want and recapturing the passion iykwim

I've been trying to keep it spontaneous so we won't get burnt out on sex. Varying the time or the place or the invitation makes it more exciting. We also try to mix up the foreplay. Get some candles and massage oil and start with a romantic massage one day and the next, break out the edible undies and chocolate sauce. The more relaxed you are, the better your chances to conceive. So make sure you enjoy what you're doing! And if it does feel like a chore one day, don't BD that day (unless it's the day of ov)...Are you BDing every other day leading up to ov? Having that break helps the production of sperm AND gives you a break from it all...

DH has a rule that we can't BD because of ov. It has to be because our bodies are telling us to jump each other. Good thing my libido does kick it up a notch around ov (it's usually high anyway, but I feel more spontaneous around ov) and I can always truthfully say that I'm jumping him because my body wants me to. ;)


----------



## mrgn626

Thanks Angel! My doc just called and chatted with me for a bit (she says since insurance doesn't like to pay for infertility treatments she does a lot of phone consults with patients, yet another reason I really like her ). Moving up the clomid to days 3-7 (YAY)was a good idea, she said. However she counted my luteal phase as 12 days, and I counted it as 11. She started counting the day I ovulated (day after positive opk) as day 1. Fertilityfriend said my luteal phase was 11 days though. So, help me out ladies. How do you count my LP? I got a pos OPK December 22nd (presume ovulation the next day), started my period Jan 4th. ?????? If my LP was 11 days she would have supplemented with progesterone... but 12 is okay.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!:wave:


*Welcome* to all the new joiners *HAYADDIE, ADAMARIE, HOPIN4AMUNCHE, MRGN626, SJDSMOMMY, and DBZ* hoping this is OUR month!:dust:


I think DBZ is right, have to make the TTC :sex: spontaneous as possible. That sometimes may mean that you don't mention OV DH/OH, etc. dress-up, etc. Also, maybe not BD every single day after AF.... Luckily, I don't have to worry about "boring" sex since we are unconventional :haha:


**Front page updated**:dust:


----------



## DBCG

Alright im in for February! Just put me down for TBD. I have a great feeling about february :) Its going to happen!:thumbup:


----------



## AdaMarie

Good Evening All!!

I saw my doc today who thinks I need to go right to RE, with my history, and so I scheduled that appointment this month, on the 26th. I am hoping that we :sex: our way to a :bfp: before we actually have to work at it though!

They drew labs today, so we will see what they say. I had another one day AF, which seems pretty odd to me! 

How is everyone else holding up?


----------



## WM61711

DBZ34 said:


> WM61711 said:
> 
> 
> SJD- I hate to say it but your right, sex IS getting boring! I was especially worried this past cycle because it felt like we were getting burned out- and still no baby. This time around we are definitely gonna take it easy, just focus on bding whenever we want and recapturing the passion iykwim
> 
> I've been trying to keep it spontaneous so we won't get burnt out on sex. Varying the time or the place or the invitation makes it more exciting. We also try to mix up the foreplay. Get some candles and massage oil and start with a romantic massage one day and the next, break out the edible undies and chocolate sauce. The more relaxed you are, the better your chances to conceive. So make sure you enjoy what you're doing! And if it does feel like a chore one day, don't BD that day (unless it's the day of ov)...Are you BDing every other day leading up to ov? Having that break helps the production of sperm AND gives you a break from it all...
> 
> DH has a rule that we can't BD because of ov. It has to be because our bodies are telling us to jump each other. Good thing my libido does kick it up a notch around ov (it's usually high anyway, but I feel more spontaneous around ov) and I can always truthfully say that I'm jumping him because my body wants me to. ;)Click to expand...

Edible undies?? CHOCOLATE SAUCE???oh my lol Im waay too shy for all that:blush: I do think I need to relax more though, massage oils might not be a bad idea! We mainly BD'ed on the day of +opk, then everyday for a few days after, but this cycle we are def trying every other day from end of AF through O time. I wish my libido were higher, being on bcp screwed me all up. Thats why I initially stopped, but so far no real changes :wacko: It gets frustrating...


----------



## Angel baby

mrgn626 said:


> Thanks Angel! My doc just called and chatted with me for a bit (she says since insurance doesn't like to pay for infertility treatments she does a lot of phone consults with patients, yet another reason I really like her ). Moving up the clomid to days 3-7 (YAY)was a good idea, she said. However she counted my luteal phase as 12 days, and I counted it as 11. She started counting the day I ovulated (day after positive opk) as day 1. Fertilityfriend said my luteal phase was 11 days though. So, help me out ladies. How do you count my LP? I got a pos OPK December 22nd (presume ovulation the next day), started my period Jan 4th. ?????? If my LP was 11 days she would have supplemented with progesterone... but 12 is okay.

I think your luteal phase is ok. I do count my days past ovulation the day after ovulation. My clinic does too. Maybe moving it up will help your luteal phase a little longer. Mine is a annoying 16 days! LOL! AF should be here tomorrow for me.


----------



## mrgn626

I sure hope so! I have so many distractions between now and testing/next AF (or BFP!!!) that it should go by faster than last time, when i had little better to do than sit around trying to decide if my boobs were sore or not  a 16 day luteal is probably agonizing, but makes a nice cozy home for implanation! My LP threatens eviction as soon as it sees that little bunch of cells!


----------



## 28329

I have an lp of 16/17 days!! But I ovulate on cd 12 so can't really complain.


----------



## LilyLee

Hello, I would love to join this thread if that's ok! I think I'll be testing on the 1st :)


----------



## Angel baby

Can you add me 2/6/12? AF has finally arrived


----------



## sharnw

Hello MrsMM24, Im moving to over to this thread now, bfn today and a temp dip, 12 dpo,, i will let you know when i will be testing when af arrives,, shoud be any day now


----------



## WM61711

AF is finally gone, Im supposed to be taking it easy this cycle but Im already thinking about poas...I just need to know when I O. For me they are super reliable, I've gotten AF exactly two weeks after the last + both months Ive been using em. But I don't want to jinx myself, they say when you stop thinking about it and relax, it happens! But I know whats meant to be will be, either way DH and I will start BD tomorrow and every other day until O day. Might be a lil extreme, but I just want to give it a shot because I know there's a better chance of catching the egg if you BD'ed a few days before O. Fx'd that we all get our Valentine's :bfp:s!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hi again thank you for running these fantastic threads it gets me through the month, can I be added for 4th feb please


----------



## paula181

Hi can I join in please :flower: I am testing on the 14th! 3rd time lucky on these threads I hope!! :D
Good luck ladies :dust::dust:

Xx


----------



## NT123

Hey mrsmm, I will be testing feb but not sure when as jan's cycle came at 29 days after the previous three being 35 so don't know why!


----------



## LalaR

Hi MrsMM,
AF arrived early so could I please join this thread with Feb 1st as a test date. I am due to ov on the anniversary of us getting together and us getting engaged so I hope that will be good luck.
How are things with you? Any closer to ov yet? I really hope you get a good outcome this time - you deserve it!
L x


----------



## 28329

I'm due to ovulate on my anniversary too. Has to be lucky!!


----------



## Pug2012

Hi

I'm new to the forum and in my 2nd month ttc. I will be testing 6th Feb. Although its our 2nd month ttc, technically it's our first as last month we were using lube with spermicide!!! Newbie mistake! :oops: We'll be using PreSeed from now on. 

I've learnt so much from you lovely ladies I hope I can contribute something back. 

Good luck to you all. Xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!:wave:


*Welcome* to all the new joiners *LILYLEE, ANGEL BABY, SHARNW, DANCING DIVA, PAULA181, NT123, LALAR, and PUG2012* hoping this is OUR month!:dust:


**Front page updated**:dust:


----------



## karry1412

Hey girls! Sorry to see so many familiar "faces" over from the January thread but I have to say - I'm LOVING all the positive attitudes! I'm already feeling good about February myself now!

Can I please be added for the 14th? :hugs:


----------



## Peggy80

Can you put me down for the 12th please?
Not holding out much hope as DH is working away around the time I'm due to Ovulate, but you never know

Good Luck to everyone

:dust:


----------



## NT123

Hi ladies, I wonder if any ladies who are temping can help me out? I'm considering doing temping but what's making me query whether it's worth it for me is that I have a very disrupted sleep pattern due to a back problem so I often wake up for a few seconds and go straight back to sleep. If that happens do u have to take the temp then or only if ur properly awake? I know u have to take it at the same time each day but is there anything else I need to know?


----------



## LalaR

I wouldn't worry if you only wake for a couple of seconds. The problem would be if you had to get up for some reason. I've been temping for 4 full cycles now and I never sleep all the way through. I just take my temp as soon as the alarm goes at 6:30 which is my usual wake up time. There is an adjuster which I use if my alarm time has to change for any reason. Temping is great at letting you know when you ov but if you are prone to be obsessive be a bit careful cos you could get a bit over analytical of your chart like I do sometimes!!
How long have you been ttc?


----------



## lilyV

MrsMM24, put me down for Feb 12 please. If anyone wants to buddy up, please private message me 

Thanks!


----------



## NT123

LalaR said:


> I wouldn't worry if you only wake for a couple of seconds. The problem would be if you had to get up for some reason. I've been temping for 4 full cycles now and I never sleep all the way through. I just take my temp as soon as the alarm goes at 6:30 which is my usual wake up time. There is an adjuster which I use if my alarm time has to change for any reason. Temping is great at letting you know when you ov but if you are prone to be obsessive be a bit careful cos you could get a bit over analytical of your chart like I do sometimes!!
> How long have you been ttc?

We have been seriously trying for 4 cycles but TTC 7, I do get prone to obsessiveness which is why I'm slightly worried about starting it as each cycle seems to be getting harder. I think I will get a thermometer and try it, if I get to obsessive then I'll stop doing it, goodbye lay ins! How are things going for u, how long have u been TTC? Is it for first baby?


----------



## LalaR

NT123 said:


> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry if you only wake for a couple of seconds. The problem would be if you had to get up for some reason. I've been temping for 4 full cycles now and I never sleep all the way through. I just take my temp as soon as the alarm goes at 6:30 which is my usual wake up time. There is an adjuster which I use if my alarm time has to change for any reason. Temping is great at letting you know when you ov but if you are prone to be obsessive be a bit careful cos you could get a bit over analytical of your chart like I do sometimes!!
> How long have you been ttc?
> 
> We have been seriously trying for 4 cycles but TTC 7, I do get prone to obsessiveness which is why I'm slightly worried about starting it as each cycle seems to be getting harder. I think I will get a thermometer and try it, if I get to obsessive then I'll stop doing it, goodbye lay ins! How are things going for u, how long have u been TTC? Is it for first baby?Click to expand...

Yes, we are trying for our first. We started trying in August and I got pregnant first time but then had an early MC. Now onto cycle 7! I know what you mean about it getting harder each time. My hubby thinks I am getting too obsessed and wants me to take a step back from the temping and opks. I am just worried that I am getting too old (just turned 36!). I plan to give it another 2 cycles after this one then ask to be referred.

Don't worry about missing the lie ins - just take your temp then go back to sleep. If you make your temping time the time you would normally get up on a work day it's not too much of a drag. If you do really need a lie in have it and then use the temp adjuster.


----------



## NT123

LalaR said:


> NT123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry if you only wake for a couple of seconds. The problem would be if you had to get up for some reason. I've been temping for 4 full cycles now and I never sleep all the way through. I just take my temp as soon as the alarm goes at 6:30 which is my usual wake up time. There is an adjuster which I use if my alarm time has to change for any reason. Temping is great at letting you know when you ov but if you are prone to be obsessive be a bit careful cos you could get a bit over analytical of your chart like I do sometimes!!
> How long have you been ttc?
> 
> We have been seriously trying for 4 cycles but TTC 7, I do get prone to obsessiveness which is why I'm slightly worried about starting it as each cycle seems to be getting harder. I think I will get a thermometer and try it, if I get to obsessive then I'll stop doing it, goodbye lay ins! How are things going for u, how long have u been TTC? Is it for first baby?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we are trying for our first. We started trying in August and I got pregnant first time but then had an early MC. Now onto cycle 7! I know what you mean about it getting harder each time. My hubby thinks I am getting too obsessed and wants me to take a step back from the temping and opks. I am just worried that I am getting too old (just turned 36!). I plan to give it another 2 cycles after this one then ask to be referred.
> 
> Don't worry about missing the lie ins - just take your temp then go back to sleep. If you make your temping time the time you would normally get up on a work day it's not too much of a drag. If you do really need a lie in have it and then use the temp adjuster.Click to expand...

Im exactly the same, hubbie saying I'm getting obsessive and I need to stop focusing on it but don't see how we'll ever manage it if I'm not tracking. Given myself till end of feb and then I'm going to doctors. I think I'll order a bbt with our opk's and vitamins tonight and get tracking. Hell knows what's going to happen this month! Let's hope it's pos for us. When will u be ov'ing?


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hey, how do you know when to test? xxx


----------



## NT123

Hi some people test on a day that they are late for AF, some people by a certain number of days after they have ovulated, up to u really!


----------



## sailorsgirl

ah thanks, Id prolly wait till a week to ten days after my af was due, so think Ill just miss testing in February :s xxx


----------



## 28329

sailorsgirl said:


> ah thanks, Id prolly wait till a week to ten days after my af was due, so think Ill just miss testing in February :s xxx

Wow, you're so strong! The urge to test gets me at 6 dpo. Although after my chemical last week I think I need to find your strength!!


----------



## sailorsgirl

28329 said:


> sailorsgirl said:
> 
> 
> ah thanks, Id prolly wait till a week to ten days after my af was due, so think Ill just miss testing in February :s xxx
> 
> Wow, you're so strong! The urge to test gets me at 6 dpo. Although after my chemical last week I think I need to find your strength!!Click to expand...

Lol I cant really afford to keep buy the tests in all honesty, so I dont want to test unless I have a high suspicion that af has missed me and I have a bfp :) 

I really hope you get your bfp soon though :dust: xxx


----------



## 28329

I buy cheapy ones to feed my addiction. 3 for 99p. bargain. Lol. I got a bfp last week but it just wasn't ment to be. I'll get it this cycle though. I'm cd 6 today and getting ewcm already! Good luck to you.


----------



## LalaR

Hi NT123, Should be ov'ing somewhere around the 18th/19th I think. I am usually about CD12 and currently CD3. The 18th is the anniversary of our engagement and the 19th is the anniversary of us getting together so I am hoping that we will have no problems getting the romance going those days!! What about you? What is your story? L x


----------



## sailorsgirl

28329 said:


> I buy cheapy ones to feed my addiction. 3 for 99p. bargain. Lol. I got a bfp last week but it just wasn't ment to be. I'll get it this cycle though. I'm cd 6 today and getting ewcm already! Good luck to you.

Oh didnt know you could get them so cheap? I may be swayed lol xxx


----------



## 28329

Lol. Those 99p stores are great. They're 20 miu tests so not very snsitive but work all the same. He he.


----------



## RAFwife

Hi girls :hi:
Cycle 4 for me now. Was so hoping to get my BFP in January as won't see DH for longer than a weekend until July...but trying to stay positive. You never know, one weekend is all it takes!!
Positive side? Again, my cycles are shortening after coming off BC last summer - down to 32 days now! Since my cycles are always changing lol, I'm estimated to ovulate on January 31st, so can I please be put down for testing on the 12th?
:dust: for all.


----------



## NT123

LalaR said:


> Hi NT123, Should be ov'ing somewhere around the 18th/19th I think. I am usually about CD12 and currently CD3. The 18th is the anniversary of our engagement and the 19th is the anniversary of us getting together so I am hoping that we will have no problems getting the romance going those days!! What about you? What is your story? L x

Well... came of bc in about march ( cerazette) and for a while the cycles took a while to settle, then settled on 29 days for 3 months then three months of 35 days and this month AF arrived early meaning another 29 day cycle. Therefore I dont know whats going on! i did start taking the pregnacare conception plus vitamins which im not sure might be the reason for the reduction in time again. In november i ov'd at cd 13( 19 day LH) and in december at cd19 (14 day LH) so not quite sure when it'll be this month, feel quite reliant on OPK's. If im working on the basis that its between 2-3 weeks before AF i guess(!!) im looking at 19th - 26th? im ordering all the next month of kit today and i'll have to try and work out what the hell all these temps mean! what are the usual trends?


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!:wave:


*Welcome* to all the new joiners *KARRY1412, PEGGY80, LILYV, and RAFWIFE* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January thread!:dust:


*KARRY* I hope on that day you get a LOVEly BFP!:dust:


*PEGGY80* you only need 1 spermy! GL :dust:


*NT123* totally agree with LALAR. Plus Fertilityfriend will indicate erratic temps. try it. Click on my siggy and sign up!:dust:


*SAILORS* many ladies test when AF is due and many test 14 days after OV. Like mentioned, it is your choice. Some test 10 days after OV. Eitehr way... March testing thread is up and running, check front page.:dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still I expected AF to be here by now. I am going to keep donations as is, next week. Likely a late OV... Hoping anyway. Hoping I have a chance whether I get AF or not...:dust:


**Front page updated**:dust:


----------



## 28329

God I'm eagerly awaiting your bfp MrsMM. Hope the witch flies in and out pretty quickly.


----------



## Ilikecake

AF is due tomorrow and I have a feeling she will be on time so can you put me down for the 5th please :flower:


----------



## 28329

Sorry to see you here Ilikecake. :hugs:


----------



## munchkinlove

were out for now but have started cycle 3......so i will be testing around february 9th!!!!!!! hoping february brings us our BFP'S.


----------



## 28329

I'm on cd7 today but I've a very low temp today and have pink ewcm. Surely not ovulation this early. I'm not due to ovulate for 5 days.


----------



## Jai Me

Hello MrsMM24 :flower:

Can you add me to February 5th, this is when AF is due or when I shall test. 

Thank you!

p.s. it's also my 29th Birthday!!! :happydance: 
That would be a great present!!!


----------



## mrgn626

28329 said:


> I'm on cd7 today but I've a very low temp today and have pink ewcm. Surely not ovulation this early. I'm not due to ovulate for 5 days.

I'm CD9 and had a super low temp today too.... my chart looks pretty wonky. Since I finished Clomid day 7 I'm not thinking I'll O soon, last time it was CD 19 after finishing Clomid day 9. Maybe we were just cold today! The pink EWCM is interesting though, sounds like your cervix may have changed position, hence the pink. Not sure about the EWCM... do you have PCOS? PCOSers like myself sometimes have multiple episodes of EWCM during a cycle...


----------



## 28329

I don't have pcos. I did have a chemical last week and only finished spotting 2 days ago. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## haj624

MrsMM thank you for putting this all together.

Can you put me down for 2/6? AF is due the 4th but i really want to try to hold out till shes 2 days late because thats usually when she sneaks up on me :dohh:

Good Luck ladies!!


----------



## skweek35

Hi MrsMM!! 
So glad you have started this thread early! 

Can you put me down for the Feb 6th too please. Seems like my cycles are the same as haj's. my AF is also due on 4th. 
I had HSG scan today. My 36th birthday is on Feb 21st! So really hoping for Feb BFP!!


----------



## mrgn626

28329 said:


> I don't have pcos. I did have a chemical last week and only finished spotting 2 days ago. Maybe that has something to do with it.

I'm so sorry about your chemical, that must have been so tough. I bet that could definately be the cause of pink EWCM.


----------



## 28329

It was awful. After 6 months I see 2 pink lines n I got to be pregnant for 18 hours! I was gutted. But I'll get my sticky bean. As will you.


----------



## ickle pand

Just marking my place :)

FF has AF predicted for the 14th but I'd love a little valentines present so I'll go with that until I get ov confirmed. Definitely going to be temping this month! Lol!


----------



## sharnw

FF has put down the 13th for me. Im spotting at the moment and will be testing on the 14th too!! SO A _VALENTINES DAY_ GIFT FOR MY DARLING HUBBY WOULD BE LOVELY

:kiss:


----------



## ickle pand

Fingers crossed for us both Sharn!


----------



## sharnw

ickle pand said:


> Fingers crossed for us both Sharn!

Super duper crossed!


----------



## LalaR

Any advice from you ladies on how to get DH geared up for regular BDing? AF on her way out and due to ov in approx 7 days so need to get started soon!! The problem is if we DTD now, he won't want to for another few days and I don't want us to do it too early.


----------



## 28329

LalaR, try spicing it up a little with some sexy undies or spontaneously pouncing. Sexy undies works for 99% of the male population.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ive changed my mind, I wont wait, will you put me down for the 26th? Xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!:wave:


*Welcome* to all the new joiners *ILIKECAKE, MUNCHKINLOVe, JAI ME, HAJ624, SKWEEK35, ICKLE PAND, SHARNW, and SAILORSGIRL* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!:dust:


*28329* Thanks! I sooo hope I will be getting a BFP soon!:dust: So sorry for your loss Hun, I hope you get a super sticky BFP soon and can wear the most awesome Maternity dress!:dust:


*LALAR* spicy aallllways does it! Also, make sure you are temping so you can time BD correctly and not use up his BD chances!:dust:


*SAILORS* welcome on in, I have you down:dust:


*AFM...* Still no AF... Donations in 2 days. Now I am hoping AF stays away for another 10 mos as I plan to move forward as if I am gearing up to OV. Hoping I have a chance...:dust:


**Front page updated**:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Looks like I'm joining you ladies.. Cd 1 for me today! Usually have a cycle of 32 days.. Can you add me to test the 14th.. My af will be 2 days late.. I'm hoping I can hold off that long... I've always had really bad valentines days and need something positive to happen for me to like it again.. I started spotting last year on valentines day which eventually led to my first mc.. Hopefully I have better luck this year!!!


----------



## NT123

Hey ladies, ok please can u confirm my date as 5th please, I should be about 14dpo meaning if I get another 29 day cycle AF will arrive or if I get a 35 day cycle it'll still be early enough to test!


----------



## DBZ34

Hey MrsMM, turns out I m/c'd last cycle without even getting a BFP...so I have no idea what's going on with my cycle. I'll keep my date for now, but since AF is still hanging around and my cycle already seeming like it's going to be off, it's looking like I might not get to test until March at this point...but I'm hopeful things will sort themselves out by Feb...


----------



## JDH1982

Hi MrsM - please can you add me to 8th Feb for my test date. Am CD1 today with 27 day cycle so that should make AF officially late (hopefully!)

Good luck lovely ladies xx


----------



## skeet9924

LalaR said:


> Any advice from you ladies on how to get DH geared up for regular BDing? AF on her way out and due to ov in approx 7 days so need to get started soon!! The problem is if we DTD now, he won't want to for another few days and I don't want us to do it too early.

I try to spice things up.. Usually new lingere, sexy texts and notes through out the day... Not to mention I just jump him random times through out the day.. My man loves waking up to me getting him going so morning time is usually the best time to get him.


----------



## ~chipper~

Hiya! coming over from the Jan thread. CD1 of 27-28 day cycle for me. This is cycle 6 of TTC for us. going to have my test date the 10th please, not testing early so this should be day after AF is supposed to arrive.

LalaR - I have this same problem...DH is basically only good for one round around O time - he keeps telling me he is no "spring chicken" anymore. Going to see what I can do to "spice" it up a little. So Thank You for posting that and everyone stating their ideas :winkwink:


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello! Moved over from the January thread! CD1 here I am! Lol about to order some opk's to try for the first time and some preseed. Does anyone have a brand preference on opk's?

MrsMM... Please put me down for February 12th!! Come on Vday BFP! This is cycle #5 TTC my second!

How's everyone doing today??


----------



## ~chipper~

taurusmom05 said:


> Hello! Moved over from the January thread! CD1 here I am! Lol about to order some opk's to try for the first time and some preseed. Does anyone have a brand preference on opk's?
> 
> MrsMM... Please put me down for February 12th!! Come on Vday BFP! This is cycle #5 TTC my second!
> 
> How's everyone doing today??

I used the Clearblue digitals - they are more pricey, but I really like to not have to figure out if positive or not....if a smiley shows up, I know I'm good to go!


----------



## haj624

skweek35 said:


> Hi MrsMM!!
> So glad you have started this thread early!
> 
> Can you put me down for the Feb 6th too please. Seems like my cycles are the same as haj's. my AF is also due on 4th.
> I had HSG scan today. My 36th birthday is on Feb 21st! So really hoping for Feb BFP!!


woohoo!! We can be ttc buddies!!


----------



## WM61711

taurusmom I love your positive attitude! So sorry January wasnt your month, but I have a good feeling lots of us will be getting nice Valentine's Day :bfp:s!

I use the internet cheapies, they seem to work pretty well for me anyway. Where I order them you get 40opks and 10hpts for 10bucks, cant beat that


----------



## lillichloe

HeY MrsMM can you add me as testing on the 8th? Thanks so much!!


----------



## taurusmom05

WM61711 said:


> taurusmom I love your positive attitude! So sorry January wasnt your month, but I have a good feeling lots of us will be getting nice Valentine's Day :bfp:s!
> 
> I use the internet cheapies, they seem to work pretty well for me anyway. Where I order them you get 40opks and 10hpts for 10bucks, cant beat that

Thanks!! Im gonna order them tonight!! $10 is a steal!!!!!! Lol hopefully only going to order them for one month. Lol do you test once or twice a day??


----------



## SJDsMommy

hi everyone! hope you've all been well. My son had a great first birthday this past tuesday (the 10th), but it seems now a lot of people are asking the question "so are you guys thinking of having another any time soon" or some variation of it.. I HATE this question its so hard to just stay calm instead of yelling at them to shut up and that we are trying its just taking a while! but we aren't really going public about trying, we would like it to be a surprise when it does happen. So I simply tell them we just aren't preventing it. 

Gah..I sure hope it happens soon!


----------



## WM61711

Hehe I've only been using them for two months and still have plenty left, the first month I tested once a day from CD 12 and got my + CD 15, but last month I turned into a crazy lady, started testing CD 10 and no positive until CD 23, by that point I had been poas three times a day for fear that Id miss it. It drove me pretty nuts and I really had to take a step back from it all, told myself ok NO opks, ss, nothing this month! Bt of course here I am on CD10 and already yearning to poas:haha:


----------



## taurusmom05

Lillichloe-- we are going to conquer this month!!!!! I am determined. Lol


----------



## 28329

I'm so sorry to see some ladies over from the january thread. Really want to see many bfp's from a lot of familiar 'faces' and plenty others (including me) in february. Good luck everyone.


----------



## taurusmom05

28329 said:


> I'm so sorry to see some ladies over from the january thread. Really want to see many bfp's from a lot of familiar 'faces' and plenty others (including me) in february. Good luck everyone.

I second this!!! Glad to already know some ppl... But still sad! How bittersweet! This is it for us, ladies!!!!!! :)


----------



## Ilikecake

I'm officially over here now. If it doesn't happen this month then I'll be giving up and trying in April. March is little misters birthday so ill be busy with that.

I'm determined to make some TTC buddies this month too :haha:


----------



## 28329

Oh Ilikecake I was hoping not to see you here. In the best posible way of course. Don't think we want ttc buddies. Bring on some bump buddies!! 

I'm cd 9 today. Due to ovulate in 3 days but have had ewcm since cd 6. Waiting to see what my temps do. They're pretty low so hoping for a shift in a day or so


----------



## Jai Me

Hello February Ladies!

I love this month, not only is it my B-day month:cake:, but there's
Valentine's Day too!!! :hugs:
Im hoping that all the lovin' will get us those :bfp:!!!

Today is CD 8 for me, Tomorrow is my last dose of Clomid. I
probably won't O until CD16-17, 

But I would just be soooo soooo soooo sooo Happy if 
I got that :bfp: on my B-day. :happydance:
And if not, 
Then, it's my Party and I will Cry if I want too! :cry:

Good Luck to you all!!!

:dust:


----------



## Emmyjean

Well, add me to the list! This will be cycle #2 of TTC for me - I am just kind of having alot of woohoo right now, not charting or using OPKs or anything yet. I don't know how long my patience will hold out...I'm thinking that if nothing happens after a couple months, I might get down to business on that stuff. :)

Just started AF yesterday, so I should be testing around Valentine's Day - 2/14!


----------



## butterworth

hello ladies
MrsMM24 can you add me feb 13th af got me last night so I am moving on to feb testing I'm feeling good about 2012 so not sad about af showing a day early


----------



## lillichloe

taurusmom05 said:


> Lillichloe-- we are going to conquer this month!!!!! I am determined. Lol

I hope so!! October would be a great month to give birth!! cant wait for af to be over so I can :sex: hahahaha. I even got the hubbster to take a multi vitamin now so hopefully thatll help his :spermy:
GL luck to you :dust:


----------



## taurusmom05

Yay lillichloe!!! Now if only I could get my DH onto some fertility healthy stuff!! Lol I'm so glad your DH to take them?

Sjdmommy- glad your son had a great bday! I know what you mean about people asking when youre going to have another! Blah! Everyone knows we are trying, and my closest friends know my cycle, somewhat... So they always call around testing time to see if I'm preggo! I appreciate the support but always hate telling them no, not yet! It really stinks!!


----------



## lillichloe

taurusmom05 said:


> Yay lillichloe!!! Now if only I could get my DH onto some fertility healthy stuff!! Lol I'm so glad your DH to take them?
> 
> Sjdmommy- glad your son had a great bday! I know what you mean about people asking when youre going to have another! Blah! Everyone knows we are trying, and my closest friends know my cycle, somewhat... So they always call around testing time to see if I'm preggo! I appreciate the support but always hate telling them no, not yet! It really stinks!!

I just got him men's one a day but they have the correct amount of the recommended vitamins that can help sperm number motility and quality. So it can't hurt any thing


----------



## taurusmom05

Lillichloe- smart lady! Gonna get some for hubby today. Lol 

So ready for af to be over so we can get back to business!!! Geeeeezzzzz


----------



## 8buzzybee8

Well here we go with month 4.

I have just started temping this month that I'll add to ff when I get time. Very excited, hopefully it will give me a more accurate idea of my O day!

I will be testing around 6 feb!

Here's hoping for a valentines day present to remember!


Babydust for all xxxx


----------



## karry1412

28329 said:


> I'm so sorry to see some ladies over from the january thread. Really want to see many bfp's from a lot of familiar 'faces' and plenty others (including me) in february. Good luck everyone.

^^ Completely agree. Hopefully we'll be seeing each other again next month but over in First Trimester instead! :thumbup:

RAFwife - I'm on cycle 4 too. Hopefully this will be our lucky month. I'm sorry to hear you won't be seeing a whole lot of your DH (I mentioned it to my DH = he said it sounds like the perfect marriage :wacko:) but I love your positive attitude! :hugs:

Jai Me - Hope you get that birthday present!!

28329 - Sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs:

ickle pand, sharnw, skeet9924 & Emmyjean - I'm testing the same day! Hope it's lucky for us!! :dust:

DBZ34 - Sorry to hear about your loss. That all sounds very confusing! :hugs:

taurusmom05 - I use the ClearBlue as well - I like the clarity of the smiley face. But you can't beat that online offer! Might check that out myself!

buzzybee - We're on the same cycle too! Hope we both get our BFPs on/before Valentines :hugs:

*AFM -* Nothing to report really. Only on cd 9 so still waiting to ov. I'm so much more relaxed this cycle though. I don't know if it's due to having doctors tests or what but I kind of feel like it's out of my hands. Still trying as normal but hopefully not being so stressed about it will help. And it would certainly make for a memorable Valentines Day to get a BFP that morning!! Here's hoping!


----------



## BabyBoyle

Hi ladies!!

Mind if i join??

I'm on cycle 11 now, due in about 2 weeks so hoping that it is the month of happiness!!! 

Lost my little girl in February who was concieved after 8 months TTC, due to complications :( Been TTC ever since.

Will be starting Clomid in Feb if this month AF arrives!

Hopefully there's lots of BFPs for everyone xxxx


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies, hope u dont mind if i join? here from the jan thread, aunt flo arrived early this am so here i am....testing around Valentine's day give or take ;)


babydust to everyone here! :)


----------



## skweek35

haj624 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi MrsMM!!
> So glad you have started this thread early!
> 
> Can you put me down for the Feb 6th too please. Seems like my cycles are the same as haj's. my AF is also due on 4th.
> I had HSG scan today. My 36th birthday is on Feb 21st! So really hoping for Feb BFP!!
> 
> 
> woohoo!! We can be ttc buddies!!Click to expand...

Sure thing hun!!! 
I have been sooo busy with work I seem to have lost track of CD's already!! Not sure if that is a good thing or not really, 
Hope you are all well ladies. 
FXed we get some more BFP's soon


----------



## NT123

ok my bbt arrived this morning so i can start temping tomorrow - will it matter that i start tomorrow at cd 7?


----------



## karry1412

BabyBoyle - Sorry to hear of your loss hun :hugs:

faithbabies - Also sorry to see another familiar face! Hope this will be our month :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBoyle

Ooh i just realised i'm due in 7 days if cycle is 28 days this month... 

I've also just realised i have gone for a wee 3 times in the last hour and a half (and havent been drinking loads..)

Hmmmm..

I knew coming on BNB again would make me go mental symptom spotting ARGH!


----------



## happybeany

Helloooo it's me again! Finally back TTC after an 85 day cycle :o can you add me to the 15th Feb? :)


----------



## DBZ34

NT123 said:


> ok my bbt arrived this morning so i can start temping tomorrow - will it matter that i start tomorrow at cd 7?

It won't matter at all. Good luck. :)


----------



## skweek35

I have just decided that seeing that my HSG scan was done this past week I need to pinpoint OV to make the most of this cycle, BUT I just gave my CB digi sticks to a friend the other day!! 
Oh no!!! Do I go out and get more or just BBT this cycle?? 
OR do I just follow my FS's advise - BD everyother day? 
In which case I should grab him tonight again!


----------



## haj624

skweek35 said:


> I have just decided that seeing that my HSG scan was done this past week I need to pinpoint OV to make the most of this cycle, BUT I just gave my CB digi sticks to a friend the other day!!
> Oh no!!! Do I go out and get more or just BBT this cycle??
> OR do I just follow my FS's advise - BD everyother day?
> In which case I should grab him tonight again!

Hey girl, Dh and I just bd every other day starting cd 8. I can't use ov sticks bc it never turns for me even though I'm ovulating. My dr said it could be bc of my pcos. So bding everyday should pretty much cover you. We do it till cd 20. Good luck hun!!


----------



## skweek35

Ive just ordered pressed! hehe It should arrive in the next few days! yay yay


----------



## pjstensgaard

Hi ladies. I'm testing on cd 28. That's Friday, February 3. Dh and I are bding every other day til then! LOL gl to everyone!!!


----------



## Alie

I am testing on February 1st. I just BD'd and will not BD again due to trying to sway blue. 

I will update this thread the moment I do test! My AF would be due January 30th if it comes.


----------



## karry1412

happybeany said:


> Helloooo it's me again! Finally back TTC after an 85 day cycle :o can you add me to the 15th Feb? :)

85 days?!? Hope you get your BFP on the 15th & don't have to go through that again for a looooong time! :hugs:



skweek35 said:


> I have just decided that seeing that my HSG scan was done this past week I need to pinpoint OV to make the most of this cycle, BUT I just gave my CB digi sticks to a friend the other day!!
> Oh no!!! Do I go out and get more or just BBT this cycle??
> OR do I just follow my FS's advise - BD everyother day?
> In which case I should grab him tonight again!

I'd :sex: every other day - that's what my doc says as well so there must be something to it! Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## skweek35

I am making sure that I grab him about every other day at the mo! Make sure I get the most out of him too!! hehe 
Well seeing that I just bought a new car today I need to make sure that I get the most out of it too! need to fill that back seat pretty quickly too!! hehe


----------



## couturecuts

Im in for Vday testing! how cool is that!


----------



## lillichloe

couturecuts said:


> Im in for Vday testing! how cool is that!

Hey friend glad to see you here. :dust:


----------



## couturecuts

lillichloe said:


> couturecuts said:
> 
> 
> Im in for Vday testing! how cool is that!
> 
> Hey friend glad to see you here. :dust:Click to expand...

Likewise! Hopefully we get a nice Vday present :thumbup:


----------



## Annie77

Hi

The only good thing about that blooming :witch: turning up today is that I get to join this thread!

We went to see a friend with her new baby today and she was lovely - my 6 year old is now asking for a baby brother or sister which is good as she has always been against it. My hubby was driving home and was like 'lets go and buy a test for tomorrow' and then I had to tell him that AF came just before we left the house. He just said sorry and then said I should have cancelled the visit. There was no need, I am not at the stage that seeing other people with babies gets me jealous BUT another couple of months and I may start that :nope:

I just can't believe that after falling 4 times first month trying, 2 mths have past without success but then again my age, weight and previous ectopic may not be helping. Going to spend the next 2 weeks eating mega healthy and trying to lose around 7lbs to get back to weight last sept.

Don't know about your girls but I feel like my life is being lived in two weeks increments; 2 weeks to ov then 2 weeks to BFN/AF.

Hugs to all:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ilikecake

Ladies that have had a prediction by ruby, how long did it take her? I paid early last week but forgot to send my details so did that Wednesday, it's now Monday and still nothing.


----------



## 28329

I'm due to ovulate today. Not very hopeful though. Opk's couldn't be more negative if they tried!! Maybe an unexpected positive is on its way.


----------



## karry1412

skweek35 - Congrats on the new car! Just found out there's something wrong with the brakes on mine & I need at least one new tyre. :coffee:

couturecuts - So sorry to see you over here but hopefully Valentines Day will be lucky for us both :hugs:



Annie77 said:


> Don't know about your girls but I feel like my life is being lived in two weeks increments; 2 weeks to ov then 2 weeks to BFN/AF.

That is SO true!!


----------



## hasti2011

hi ladies, i want to join you again in feb thread. thanks Mrsmm for your great support! could you please put my name down for feb14.
hope every one gets the BFP very easy!


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Karry!! I'm loving my new car!!! It's really big!! So now to get down to business with filling it!! HEHE!!! 
Looks like OV came really early this month!! I have been really crampy today and loads of EWCM!!! Just received my preseed in the post today too!!! So no prizes for guessing who's getting lucky tonight !!! :haha:!!!


----------



## WM61711

Hey february ladies, hope everyone is doing well:) CD14 for me today, thinking i will start testing for o today and really hoping i get an early +. Still BD every other day (quite fun actually!) and just hoping this is the month! I bought some christmas newborn onesies they were on markdown for 80cents! Couldnt help myself hehe, Im now deteremined to get my bfp in the next few months and make use of them!


----------



## Just 1 more

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you? Officially I should be testing the end of January, but my cycles are all over the place and to avoid the hassle of a bfn we have decided that we are not going to test until my birthday Feb 8th. 

Thanks


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello ladies! Haven't been on in a few days due to total lack of anything exciting going on in my life. I'm hopefully on my last day of af so I can get back in the Chase!! What's new??

Welcome just 1 more!


----------



## taurusmom05

Ilikecake said:


> Ladies that have had a prediction by ruby, how long did it take her? I paid early last week but forgot to send my details so did that Wednesday, it's now Monday and still nothing.

It took 3 days after I gave her my details to get my reading back! Hope you hear somethin soon!!!


----------



## couturecuts

taurusmom05 said:


> Hello ladies! Haven't been on in a few days due to total lack of anything exciting going on in my life. I'm hopefully on my last day of af so I can get back in the Chase!! What's new??
> 
> Welcome just 1 more!

wish it was feb 1st already! or better yet, v-day! im only on day 2 of af. got some time to kill. had a glass of champagne last night, felt good. :thumbup:


----------



## NT123

Hi ladies, mrs mm please can u note me down now I've decided my test date, as testing on 5th please? It'll be around 14dpo whether I have a shorter or longer cycle so it's a fairly safe bet unless I ovulate really late!


----------



## 28329

Woo hoo. Looks like I'm in my tww!! I ovulated on cd 12 3rd time in a row. Can safely say I'm back to clockwork.


----------



## ickle pand

Good news 28329! I hope the TWW passes quickly for you :)


----------



## 28329

It'll drag. My lp is 16/17 days so that makes it that little more difficult.


----------



## LalaR

Hmm, not sure if I am going to ovulate this month. OPKs are completely negative still with barely a trace of a line and CBFM still reading low. Had EWCM this morning and cervix favourable and some niggly cramps starting. I'm due to ov on Thurs or Fri. Does anyone with OPK experience know if it is still possible to go from nothing to a positive in 3 days?
Thanks in advance and baby dust to everyone.


----------



## karry1412

skweek35 - It's all go with you! :haha:

WM61711 - Well done on your bargains! :thumbup:

28329 - Wahey! Hope this is your last TWW before your BFP :hugs:

LalaR - What cd are you?


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies! not much going on here yet...cd 4 and i'm ready for ovulation to get here...should get my lh surge in about 9 more days so it's getting closer....i'm going to try to be more relaxed this month. 

karry...thanks for the warm welcome..i hope this month is lucky for both of us too :) baby dust to ya!

welcome newbies and fingers crossed for everyone to get a LOVE month BFP :)


----------



## moose31

Sad that af showed up this month but excited that I finally had a 28 day cycle 1st since going off the pill in april.....So I think I will plan on testing February 17th as long as AF doesst show first :)

GL everyone


----------



## moose31

faithbabies said:


> hey ladies! not much going on here yet...cd 4 and i'm ready for ovulation to get here...should get my lh surge in about 9 more days so it's getting closer....i'm going to try to be more relaxed this month.
> 
> karry...thanks for the warm welcome..i hope this month is lucky for both of us too :) baby dust to ya!
> 
> welcome newbies and fingers crossed for everyone to get a LOVE month BFP :)

we are on same cycle day fingers crossed for you too :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!:wave: Very busy in here over the last few days! I hope there are a super amount of BFPs this month!!!!


*Welcome* to all the new joiners *SKEET9924, NT123, JDH1982, ~CHIPPER~, TAURUSMOM05, LILLICHLOE, ILIKECAKE, EMMYJEAN, BUTTERWORTH, 8BUZZYBEE8, BABYBOYLE, FAITHBABIES, HAPPYBEANY, PJSTENSGAARD, ALIE, COUTURECUTS, ANNIE77, HASTI2011, JUST 1 MORE, and MOOSE31* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!:dust:


*28329* glad that it seems things are getting back to "normal" with yoru cycle!:dust:


*LALAR* it is very likely to be positive with nothing over a couple of days. The hormone that it is looking for builds at different paces in your cycle.:dust:


*SKWEEK* I think that you should do BOTH, the BBT and every other day :sex::dust:


*HAPPYBEANY* I am sooo happy to have you back Hun, that was one long cycle, I am heading in that direction however, its sooo ridiculous...:dust:


*DBZ34* so sorry to hear that :hugs: well, I am glad you are here and I hope you won't need the March cycle as you get a BFP in Feb, but if you need it, it is up!:dust:


*NT123* nope, doesn't make a difference, your chart will look crazy in the beginning anyway, get your temping on. First thing in the morning, remember, and at the same time each morning!:dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still. I attempted to rest this weekend, and hope AF would get me started, but, nothing, and I didn't really rest. I am trying not to stress out as taht interferes with OV too. Latest cycle I've had since MC, likely going to try to get an appt just to check things. Well, it was great to see some BFPs this morning though, helped lift my spirits. I hope you ladies had a wonderful weekend!:dust:


**Front page updated**:dust:


----------



## karry1412

Thanks Faith! CD 12 here so still have about a week to go for ov... I really hope this is it for us. This may sound odd but I have a good feeling for you this month :hugs:


----------



## karry1412

MrsMM - I can't believe AF still hasn't shown! Might be an idea to go to the doctors alright just to get checked out & see what the hold up is...


----------



## LilyBump

Hi all! :wave: New here, but have lurked for awhile. Technically af is due around the 28-30th, but I figure I'd test on Feb 1st and the chances of being pg at that time should be pretty high (although a couple of months ago, before my cycle randomly changed, it was falling around the 4th for a long time..so, idk) :shrug: . This cycle has been my first time temping/using ff & another site to chart; haven't gotten perfect with it yet but trying! FF hasn't detected ovulation using my bbt yet (may be because I missed a temp around my predicted ov?). But, both sites predicted cycle day 15. Sooo, should be about 4dpo right now.

Yesterday, I felt unbelievably horrible for some reason. Spent the day feeling hot, nauseous, and shaky. Today I feel better for the most part. Been having slight lower back pain for awhile. :/


----------



## LilyBump

I do have a question someone might be able to answer though..the day after predicted ov, I had creamy cm then the following day, copious amounts of tacky cm. Which of those days is it most likely that I o'd?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ok I am very confused right now. I got what I believe was my period on the 6th, it lasted until the 10th which is a day shorter than normal. It came about a week earlier than expected but seemed to be a normal flow for me. Well yesterday my hubby and I "did the deed" it wasn't painful or anything but about an hour later I went to the bathroom and there was a small amount of pink on the toilet paper. The rest of the day there was nothing, just a moment ago I went pee and when I wiped there was a small amount of brownish discharge (it looked like it had old blood in it). I have never bled after sex so I don't know what to think of this..

Can anyone help me out here? I don't think its pregnancy but who knows maybe I ovulated just before my period or something or maybe it wasnt a period after all..I probably will take a test in another day or two just to rule it out, even though I don't think thats whats going on its better to be safe than sorry. 

But otherwise, anyone else have any ideas?

EDIT: I should also mention, a couple days after my period (or whatever it was) ended I felt like it was about to start back up all over again =/


----------



## Annie77

sorry lilybump - know very little about CM so can't help you there.

I have been looking over my last few cycles since ectopic and last month I think I ovulated 2 days early (atleast when I go by ovulation pain it is normally cd14 and last month it was cd12). I think I will be testing around 10th Feb which is day after my dad's 65th birthday. AF will be due 10th or 12th by my calculations .


----------



## pomeranian

Annie77 said:


> sorry lilybump - know very little about CM so can't help you there.
> 
> I have been looking over my last few cycles since ectopic and last month I think I ovulated 2 days early (atleast when I go by ovulation pain it is normally cd14 and last month it was cd12). I think I will be testing around 10th Feb which is day after my dad's 65th birthday. AF will be due 10th or 12th by my calculations .

AF will be due about the 16/17 of Feb so will be testing around then.....count me in please!!! 

Still waiting for the AF to show this month, 2 days late so far.....wish she'd just come visit me so i can start tracking again!!


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Hello Ladies! Hope all of you are doing well! 

AFM....AF finally has stopped and DH and I have started to :sex: every other day. Hoping to catch that egg this month. This is the 3rd month since MC and the first actually month we were supposed to try again. I am hoping with how busy I am going to be the next few weeks that I won't even notice and come the 14th to the 17th we will have our BFP! On a good note my SIL is going to find out what she is having on Wednesday! I can't wait to be an auntie! 

Baby :dust: to all.

I hope this is our lucky month!


----------



## taurusmom05

couturecuts said:


> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Haven't been on in a few days due to total lack of anything exciting going on in my life. I'm hopefully on my last day of af so I can get back in the Chase!! What's new??
> 
> Welcome just 1 more!
> 
> wish it was feb 1st already! or better yet, v-day! im only on day 2 of af. got some time to kill. had a glass of champagne last night, felt good. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I wish it was vday, too! I SO didn't realize how close our cycles were!!!!! TTC buddy!!!!! Lol af is due Feb. 13 for me, so if she does show, its seriously not gonna be cool to have her visit over vday! Uhh!

Champagne sounds absolutely lovely right now!!


----------



## skeet9924

SJDsMommy said:


> Ok I am very confused right now. I got what I believe was my period on the 6th, it lasted until the 10th which is a day shorter than normal. It came about a week earlier than expected but seemed to be a normal flow for me. Well yesterday my hubby and I "did the deed" it wasn't painful or anything but about an hour later I went to the bathroom and there was a small amount of pink on the toilet paper. The rest of the day there was nothing, just a moment ago I went pee and when I wiped there was a small amount of brownish discharge (it looked like it had old blood in it). I have never bled after sex so I don't know what to think of this..
> 
> Can anyone help me out here? I don't think its pregnancy but who knows maybe I ovulated just before my period or something or maybe it wasnt a period after all..I probably will take a test in another day or two just to rule it out, even though I don't think thats whats going on its better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> But otherwise, anyone else have any ideas?
> 
> EDIT: I should also mention, a couple days after my period (or whatever it was) ended I felt like it was about to start back up all over again =/

Hmm not sure...I've had spotting after sex around ov time ...but the only other time i've spotted is being preg


----------



## couturecuts

[/QUOTE]

I wish it was vday, too! I SO didn't realize how close our cycles were!!!!! TTC buddy!!!!! Lol af is due Feb. 13 for me, so if she does show, its seriously not gonna be cool to have her visit over vday! Uhh!

Champagne sounds absolutely lovely right now!![/QUOTE]



omg i didnt realize how close our cycles were either till i looked at your ticker haha. :thumbup:
yeah having af over v-day would not be fun. so lets hope for a bfp :happydance:


----------



## LalaR

karry1412 said:


> skweek35 - It's all go with you! :haha:
> 
> WM61711 - Well done on your bargains! :thumbup:
> 
> 28329 - Wahey! Hope this is your last TWW before your BFP :hugs:
> 
> LalaR - What cd are you?

 CD10 for me today but I have quite a short cycle of 24 or 25 days with ov around CD12 usually. Hoping for slightly later this month cos DH not in the mood today so plan to start bd'ing tomorrow properly. Can't get him to do all through the month so I make him clear out his stale swimmers once AF has gone in preparation for baby making!! Lol!!
How are you Karry?


----------



## karry1412

LilyBump said:


> I do have a question someone might be able to answer though..the day after predicted ov, I had creamy cm then the following day, copious amounts of tacky cm. Which of those days is it most likely that I o'd?

I'm not sure either but apparently EWCM is the best :shrug:



pomeranian said:


> Still waiting for the AF to show this month, 2 days late so far.....wish she'd just come visit me so i can start tracking again!!

Is there a chance you might already be pregnant seeing as AF is late??



LalaR said:


> CD10 for me today but I have quite a short cycle of 24 or 25 days with ov around CD12 usually. Hoping for slightly later this month cos DH not in the mood today so plan to start bd'ing tomorrow properly. Can't get him to do all through the month so I make him clear out his stale swimmers once AF has gone in preparation for baby making!! Lol!!
> How are you Karry?

Oooh, you're getting close to ov now! I still have nearly a week left (but have started OPKs just in case). I had to laugh at "make him clear out his stale swimmers"!!! :haha: I'm good... Plenty of :sex: this month in the hopes of catching eggy - most months I worry that we haven't done it on the right night, this month I'm worrying that we're doing it too much! :haha: It would be lovely for us to get a BFP on Valentines but that's also my MILs birthday so it would be a lovely surprise for her! Hope we both get our BFPs in February!! :dust: & :hugs:


----------



## karry1412

OH! Forgot to mention! I got my blood test results yesterday & they're all within normal ranges!!! 


:happydance::happydance::happydance:YAY!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

Ooh feb thread! Looks like AF is due on my bday! 13th. Lo will be 1 on 24th. So let's hope we have a reason to celebrate on my bday!!

I'll probably test from 10dpo tho!


----------



## norahbattie

Nice (in a way) to see some familiar faces here, MrsMM24 please could you put down for the 12th of Feb, I am going to try my best to forget about TTC and just enjoy the month. So no OPKs, no HPTs, no temp charting just me and OH enjoying ourselves.


----------



## skweek35

I defo think I have OV early so not sure if I should change my testing date? 
I was usually OV between CD 16 - 18. I am now CD15 so if I did OV early it would only be by a few days. 
But thinking abotut it now think I will leave my test date as is, as if AF hasnt shown up by then it will have to be a BFP -well at least my head wants to tell me that


----------



## DBZ34

LilyBump said:


> I do have a question someone might be able to answer though..the day after predicted ov, I had creamy cm then the following day, copious amounts of tacky cm. Which of those days is it most likely that I o'd?

You're actually looking for watery of egg-white CM before and during ov. If you're back to creamy or sticky CM, that either means you haven't ovulated yet OR you ovulated days before those two days. 

Sperm have a hard time swimming through sticky/creamy CM, so during ov, your CM changes and becomes more viscous and runny and after ov, it goes back to sticky. Did you have a patch of watery/EWCM yet? 

If no, then I would keep BDing. If yes, then I hope you BD'd around that time. There are so many factors that can change the day of ov...it's best to pay attention to the signs that your body is giving you. But if I had to pick, I'd go with the creamy day.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!:wave:

I hope there are a super amount of BFPs this month!!!!


*Welcome* to all the new joiners *LILYBUMP, POMERANIAN, NIXILIX, and NORAHBATTIE* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!:dust:


*LILYBUMP* hard to tell by CM alone, you would need the temp rise and fall as well, because some women don't every get the EWCM and CREAMY is as fertile as they get. Safe to say, BD regularly around that time to catch that eggy:dust:


*SJDSMOMMY* I've read that it's possible to catch the eggy on CD1 or CD4 because you are sometimes fertile during that time, so it could be possible... FXD!:dust:


*HOPIN4AMUNCHIE* glad that AF has left the place, so get to BDg Auntie!!!:dust:


*KARRY1412* so good to hear all is good on the blood test front!:dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... STILL. I did schedule an appt, ironically it is the week on Feb that I would have been due and the week that OV is suspected if I would have stayed on schedule.... Hope that our angel looks down and gives us some :dust: and hopeful news then. Until then, I continue to wait and will still go to the appt if AF comes before then as I have to know why I am skipping a month (and I hope it is just a month). Shipping donors have contacted me so IUI and shipping ready when my body is.... Frustrating....


----------



## lillichloe

Hi Mrs MM could you take me down for testing we are not going to TTC this month. Thanks! Good luck ladies!! :dust: to all of you.


----------



## butterworth

af has packed her bags and left the building, time to start bd'ing.
sending loads of baby dust to all of us


----------



## sharnw

butterworth said:


> af has packed her bags and left the building, time to start bd'ing.
> sending loads of baby dust to all of us

She left me yesterday lol. Thank the lord for that hahaha! i will start Bding on saturday! :)


----------



## LalaR

karry1412 said:


> LilyBump said:
> 
> 
> I do have a question someone might be able to answer though..the day after predicted ov, I had creamy cm then the following day, copious amounts of tacky cm. Which of those days is it most likely that I o'd?
> 
> I'm not sure either but apparently EWCM is the best :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> pomeranian said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the AF to show this month, 2 days late so far.....wish she'd just come visit me so i can start tracking again!!Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a chance you might already be pregnant seeing as AF is late??
> 
> 
> 
> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> CD10 for me today but I have quite a short cycle of 24 or 25 days with ov around CD12 usually. Hoping for slightly later this month cos DH not in the mood today so plan to start bd'ing tomorrow properly. Can't get him to do all through the month so I make him clear out his stale swimmers once AF has gone in preparation for baby making!! Lol!!
> How are you Karry?Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, you're getting close to ov now! I still have nearly a week left (but have started OPKs just in case). I had to laugh at "make him clear out his stale swimmers"!!! :haha: I'm good... Plenty of :sex: this month in the hopes of catching eggy - most months I worry that we haven't done it on the right night, this month I'm worrying that we're doing it too much! :haha: It would be lovely for us to get a BFP on Valentines but that's also my MILs birthday so it would be a lovely surprise for her! Hope we both get our BFPs in February!! :dust: & :hugs:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for us both although I am not sure I am going to ov this time. Due tomorrow or friday and opks have always been positive CD12 or before (except the cycle just after my MC when it was CD14) Still only the very faintest of a line on the OPKs today so there's no way I will get a pos tomorrow if I go by what has happened previously. I did put on a bit of weight in December so maybe that is affecting things. Better get back to the diet!!! Our anniversary of getting together tomorrow and 2 years today since we got engaged so I'm hoping plenty romancing the next 2 nights!!!
A valentine BFP would be so romantic. Good luck!


----------



## WM61711

Hello gals :) Update for me, this was supposed to be my "taking it easy" cycle, no opks or anything. But do you think that actually worked? Course not lol, felt lots of cm yesterday and today, so I decided ehh why not :)
 



Attached Files:







Image01182012165938.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 16


----------



## skeet9924

That looks +!!


----------



## LilyBump

Ugh, FF still hasn't officially confirmed ovulation. In fact, it's saying I'm still 'most fertile' when I'm on cycle day 20..even though it predicted cd15 as my O date. I dunno, so confused. Most of the symptoms I had been having the past couple of days has gone away. Except, weirdest thing ever..I have been itchy like crazy! I know it can be a symptom of pregnancy..but dh and I are ntnp right now, so I'm not putting a ton of hope into this cycle, just wondering what in the world is making me _this_ itchy :shrug:


----------



## taurusmom05

Woo hoo WM go get that egg! :)


----------



## taurusmom05

lillichloe said:


> Hi Mrs MM could you take me down for testing we are not going to TTC this month. Thanks! Good luck ladies!! :dust: to all of you.

Hey hope to see you back in chase, soon!!! Message me if ya wanna talk :) are you gonna hang around still?


----------



## munchkinlove

WM61711 said:


> Hello gals :) Update for me, this was supposed to be my "taking it easy" cycle, no opks or anything. But do you think that actually worked? Course not lol, felt lots of cm yesterday and today, so I decided ehh why not :)

It's gotta be hard to try and give everthing up.....I'm not sure I could do it either....but hey that's why they have opks and it's hard to stop something you are so used to doing....but that looks like a positive so BD all you can!!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## NT123

I wonder if anyone out there can help me, ive started temmping but im getting massive temperature fluctuations, is this because i never sleep consistently? i do the temping before i get up but i cant tell how many times i wake up in the night due to nerve damage in my back and its nothing i can change and its never at a consistent time.does this mean its really not worth temping?


----------



## Ilikecake

I got my Ruby predicition back, she thinks I'm either going to conceive in may or I'll be due next may which means I won't conceive until September.

I'm trying to not get disheartened now that it's "not going to happen" for ages :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

NT123 - that might be messing up your temps but some fluctuations are normal. Do you have a link to your chart so I have a look?


----------



## 28329

Well ladies, I thought I ovulated on cd 12 but turns out I didn't. I'm feeling very uncomfortable on my right side though and my sex drive is very high. Got a + opk 2 days ago so it's imminent.


----------



## Annie77

norahbattie said:


> Nice (in a way) to see some familiar faces here, MrsMM24 please could you put down for the 12th of Feb, I am going to try my best to forget about TTC and just enjoy the month. So no OPKs, no HPTs, no temp charting just me and OH enjoying ourselves.

Hi norahbattie! I should be due to test same time as you but waiting to see when I get ov pain. Although its not supposed to be indicative of ovulation I always get it 14 days before AF arrives. Fingers crossed this is our month!


----------



## Annie77

AF went off on her broomstick yesterday so dh and i did some bding last night. Afterwards he mentioned that hopefully his sperm would do their job this month and did I think last night could have done the trick - poor man, had to explain the cycle of ovulation etc at 11pm and suggested we try lots next week when I will actually be fertile!


----------



## karry1412

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies!!:wave:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... STILL. I did schedule an appt, ironically it is the week on Feb that I would have been due and the week that OV is suspected if I would have stayed on schedule.... Hope that our angel looks down and gives us some :dust: and hopeful news then. Until then, I continue to wait and will still go to the appt if AF comes before then as I have to know why I am skipping a month (and I hope it is just a month). Shipping donors have contacted me so IUI and shipping ready when my body is.... Frustrating....

I'm delighted you got an appointment with the doctor & I think it's a great idea to get checked out even if AF arrives between now & then. Hope all goes well :hugs:



LalaR said:


> Fingers crossed for us both although I am not sure I am going to ov this time. Due tomorrow or friday and opks have always been positive CD12 or before (except the cycle just after my MC when it was CD14) Still only the very faintest of a line on the OPKs today so there's no way I will get a pos tomorrow if I go by what has happened previously. I did put on a bit of weight in December so maybe that is affecting things. Better get back to the diet!!! Our anniversary of getting together tomorrow and 2 years today since we got engaged so I'm hoping plenty romancing the next 2 nights!!!
> A valentine BFP would be so romantic. Good luck!

Oh I hope you get that positive OPK in time!! I'm still getting negatives as well. I know going by my average cycle that I'll ovulate between cd 19 & 24 but I'm cd 14 now & you never know! I may have a "normal" cycle this time so don't want to take any chances! :haha: DH seems even more excited about getting a BFP this time so I hope it happens.

I don't think anyone didn't put on weight in December! Good luck with the diet - I'm back exercising & trying to get back on track. I figure it'll all help with TTC as I'm just on the borderline of the "good" BMI for conceiving.

Congratulations on your anniversaries! Perfect excuse to get :sex: & hopefully it'll result in your :BFP: :dust:



Ilikecake said:


> I got my Ruby predicition back, she thinks I'm either going to conceive in may or I'll be due next may which means I won't conceive until September.
> 
> I'm trying to not get disheartened now that it's "not going to happen" for ages :haha:

May isn't too far away hun. I just hope it's the conceiving this May part that happens & not September :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!:wave:

I hope there are a super amount of BFPs this month!!!!


*LILYBUMP* sounds like you didn't OV yet, get to BDg. The temp change is the best verification:dust:


*LILLICHLOE* I'm going to miss ya hun, but understand. See you soon. Hope you two chat and resolve.


*BUTTERWORTH* Toast with a good BDg to AF leaving ya!:dust:


*SHARNW* get to BDg Hun! :sex::dust:


*LALAR* FXD for your OV soon!:dust:


*WM61711* :sex::sex::sex: that is positive as all get out!:dust:


*ANNIE* poor DH.... at least he is trying.... being worn out next week is in his future.:dust:


*NT123* I agree with ICKLE. And it would be easier for us to see the trend (which is actually what's being looked for) if we could see your chart.:dust:


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... STILL. I have my CBFM and the donations in cue, just waiting.... Frustrating....


*UPDATED* First Page


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well I tested and as I expected it was negative so for now I'm just hoping it was nothing to be concerned about and will test again on the 2nd as planned. If I get another negative I just might get a bunch of OPKs so I can try and figure out when I am ovulating..I hope we havent missed our chance..my cycles are a little odd due to the breast feeding and have been going down in days..started off at 38 and down to like 31 now I think it was..we havent really had sex much this month until this week so I am really crossing my fingers here and hoping to get a positive! I want to be pregnant already I am tired of waiting!  :pink:


----------



## happybeany

thanks mrsmm! hope your cycle is sorting itself out, and I hope I never have another 80-odd day one ahh it was so frustrating xx


----------



## happybeany

Ohh forgot to say, I'm getting a full hormone profile done tomorrow.. eek, scared!


----------



## Shey

May I join? Im gonna shoot for the first of February to test.


----------



## Kros330

Can you put me down for February 7th for testing! Thanks!


----------



## NT123

How do I give a link to my chart?


----------



## JDH1982

Hi all, hope we're all good!
I got my first day of high fertility today on CBFM so time to start BD! Trying preseed for the first time too - anything's worth a shot lol

Good luck to everyone this month xx


----------



## sharnw

Since dh is home tomorrow for 4 days going to get BD tomorro night! :D 
And we came up with the plan that I can stay with him for a couple of night next week, which i should be O'ing, 
(he works away driving trucks)

Our strategy is to BD every other day, 
OPK's and preseed ;) 
He wants me to keep the temping going (so glad he's all for the whole ttc thing xoxox)
Not checking for CP this cycle


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks MrsMM24! I test Feb. 2nd! Baby Dust!!!!!


----------



## LilyBump

Thanks MrsMM24, but I got my spike today so should be around 7dpo. I really think I'm out because of bd timing, but we'll see! 

Symptoms are back today. Nausea (normal for me pre-af), still itchy! (but it is winter), slightly sore bbs especially on right (normal), headache (normal pre-af), and spasms on my right side today where I had bad pains around O, that were strong but not painful (idk if it's normal--did a lot of bding last night lol).


----------



## lillichloe

taurusmom05 said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mrs MM could you take me down for testing we are not going to TTC this month. Thanks! Good luck ladies!! :dust: to all of you.
> 
> Hey hope to see you back in chase, soon!!! Message me if ya wanna talk :) are you gonna hang around still?Click to expand...

Yes I will be stocking everyone :) every once in awhile


----------



## WM61711

Didnt get to BD yesterday but made up for it today:)

MrsMM can you change my testing date to the 2nd, thanks!


----------



## Thaynes

Can you put me down for the seventh please. 
I got a call from my sister today saying she's pregnant. Ruined my day completely when she had to point out how "funny" it is that I'm ttc and I'm not pregnant but she wasn't trying and she is. Story of my life as her twin.


----------



## RebeccaLO

Thaynes said:


> Can you put me down for the seventh please.
> I got a call from my sister today saying she's pregnant. Ruined my day completely when she had to point out how "funny" it is that I'm ttc and I'm not pregnant but she wasn't trying and she is. Story of my life as her twin.

Nice and sensitive of her. You'll get the baby though I'm sure of it :)

I'm just joining early as af came today so I'm out for jan. Will be back in a few weeks after ovulation. Good luck ladies 
:dust:


----------



## taurusmom05

Thaynes said:


> Can you put me down for the seventh please.
> I got a call from my sister today saying she's pregnant. Ruined my day completely when she had to point out how "funny" it is that I'm ttc and I'm not pregnant but she wasn't trying and she is. Story of my life as her twin.

I'm so sorry Thaynes... At least you know its going to mean SO much more when you finally get that bfp! FX its this month for you!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello ladies! Nothing really new here... Just awaiting O and BD'ing every other day. Nothing too excited as of this point. Im feeling like this could be my month! We are gonna get so many bfp's this month!!! I can feel it!!!! :) baby dust to all!


----------



## ickle pand

NT123 said:


> How do I give a link to my chart?

Ok it's a bit complicated. You go to the sharing tab along the top of the page in FF, then go to set up. You pick the options you want there, and down at the bottom of the page you can pick which cycles to show. Press Save Settings, then go up to the top of the page and click Get Sharing Code/Buttons. You then copy the bbcode (not the HTML one) and paste that here either in a post or most people put it in their signature so that they don't have to keep copying and pasting.

You can also get a ticker like mine that will take you to the same page when you click on it. You do everything as above but after you've clicked Save settings, you click the Sharing Tab again, then Graphical Ticker then Configure Your Charting Ticker, pick how you want it to look and then on the last page you copy the bbcode and paste it into your signature here through the User CP button. 

I hope that helps :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Ickle pand everytime I see your pic I want a cupcake SO bad! Lol Yum-o!!

Hope all is well your way!


----------



## taurusmom05

28329 said:


> Well ladies, I thought I ovulated on cd 12 but turns out I didn't. I'm feeling very uncomfortable on my right side though and my sex drive is very high. Got a + opk 2 days ago so it's imminent.

Woo hoo!! Catch that egg! :)


----------



## 28329

Temp spike today. Hope it stays up. I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday. Every sign n sympton were there.


----------



## ginny83

Can I be put down for testing 1st Feb?

OH and I aren't offically ttc until March/April, but we had a bit of an oops moment the other night so we might be in for a lucky suprise :) 

Actually, I highly doubt this will be the cycle we get a BFP from, but you never know and DS was a suprise baby so I want to have the chance to actually count down until testing just in case this is the month!


----------



## 28329

Ooo, Ginny. Fingers crossed for a bfp.


----------



## heavenly

Sorry to sound like a numpty, I ov'd on 17th and 18th Jan, when would my test date be?


----------



## 28329

Depending on the length on your lp I'd recommended your testing date be the day af is due.


----------



## ickle pand

heavenly said:


> Sorry to sound like a numpty, I ov'd on 17th and 18th Jan, when would my test date be?

When you say you ov'd on the 17th and 18th, do you mean that you got + OPK's on those days? You usually ovulate 12-36 hours after a positive result so I'd say add on your normal LP to the 18th, rather than the 17th. If you don't know your LP, go with the average 14 days, which make it the 1st of Feb :)


----------



## paula181

*I got a + on a opk today so i think i may be ovulating soon  If i have then hopefully il be changing my testing date?! 

xx*


----------



## LilyBump

I'm confused. I had a big temp spike this morning then FF put me at 9dpo, while the other chart site I'm using still is sticking with their predicted O and saying 7dpo. If 7dpo then I have a chance, but 9dpo would mean it's a very slim chance. I think I'm going to have to get opk's soon, this is going to drive me crazy.

Last night at work I got a bad migraine and dry heaved 3 times in the parking lot (took everything I had not to throw up and to stick through work). Today, still a bit nauseous and some cramping. CM is scantly lotiony/watery (been lotiony for awhile now) but when I check CP in the shower I still have this super stretchy EWCM on my cervix that I've had for a couple of days now.


----------



## heavenly

ickle pand said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to sound like a numpty, I ov'd on 17th and 18th Jan, when would my test date be?
> 
> When you say you ov'd on the 17th and 18th, do you mean that you got + OPK's on those days? You usually ovulate 12-36 hours after a positive result so I'd say add on your normal LP to the 18th, rather than the 17th. If you don't know your LP, go with the average 14 days, which make it the 1st of Feb :)Click to expand...

Don't know my LP, my cycle ranges from 23-27 days. I had a scan with my FS on CD12 which was 16th Jan and he said there was an 18mm follicle and a couple of other smaller ones so he was delighted the Clomid was working. The next 2 days (17th and 18th) , the sticks showed a Peak.


----------



## BellyBumpLove

I'll be testing Feb 10th!

This is our 16th cycle :wacko: so hopefully this will be our lucky charm! 
FX'd! 

If we don't get our bfp this cycle, our next step is a FS....

Baby dust to all!

:dust:


----------



## Nixilix

I'll be testing then too I think. Very similar cycles and will prob I together. Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## BellyBumpLove

Nixilix said:


> I'll be testing then too I think. Very similar cycles and will prob I together. Fingers crossed for you :)


Thanks! :) Fingers crossed for you too! :flower:


----------



## missbabes

Can you put me down for the 18th please? That should be about the time that AF is due.


----------



## ickle pand

heavenly said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to sound like a numpty, I ov'd on 17th and 18th Jan, when would my test date be?
> 
> When you say you ov'd on the 17th and 18th, do you mean that you got + OPK's on those days? You usually ovulate 12-36 hours after a positive result so I'd say add on your normal LP to the 18th, rather than the 17th. If you don't know your LP, go with the average 14 days, which make it the 1st of Feb :)Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know my LP, my cycle ranges from 23-27 days. I had a scan with my FS on CD12 which was 16th Jan and he said there was an 18mm follicle and a couple of other smaller ones so he was delighted the Clomid was working. The next 2 days (17th and 18th) , the sticks showed a Peak.Click to expand...

Ok. It's usually the follicular phase (from AF to Ov) that's changeable. I'd say go with the second peak day then just to be on the safe side. Good luck!


----------



## dipsysp

I'll be testing 2/2 if AF doesn't come and if I can hold out that long  Otherwise I might end up in the January testing thread lol.


----------



## BellyBumpLove

BellyBumpLove said:


> I'll be testing Feb 10th!
> 
> This is our 16th cycle :wacko: so hopefully this will be our lucky charm!
> FX'd!
> 
> If we don't get our bfp this cycle, our next step is a FS....
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> 
> :dust:


Ooops.... Thought AF had arrived 3 days ago (17th) but seems that was just spotting (never had this before so color me shocked). 
It officially arrived today :dohh: so I will actually be due for testing closer to Feb 15th. 

Thanks MrsMM24!

EDIT (Jan 23) - You don't need to add me to the list after all. We are now WTT for a few months as hubby was in a car wreck Saturday and crushed his knee and has required surgery on it :cry:


----------



## BabyBoyle

Hi girls can you change me to 18/2?? AF arrived today, my first 28 day cycle since Madison was born sleeping. Can see this as a good thing and starting clomid in 2 days, yay!! 

AF always light for me but this is very cramping so I'm hoping it's a good sign!

Baby dust to all!! X x


----------



## AMP26

Please put me down for 2/18... I'm not going to put much hope in February since I will hopefully be starting my fertility testing, but I'll follow along!!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is well. I'm not really expecting much this month as hubby and I havent really baby danced much this month..we did 2 days before I think I was supposed to ovulate but not the day of (I expected ovulation was yesterday based on my last cycle but not quite sure cause my cycles keep dropping days since my periods return) hubby's been working nights alot lately plus college so he's been rather busy :/ keeping my fingers crossed and praying we didn't lose our chance. With any luck there was some good sperm ready to meet that egg or I havent ovulated yet! (still dont know what the blood was earlier this week, if it was ovulation than we missed it so I sure hope not!) hopefully we get the chance to try tonight.


----------



## rdy4number2

I will be testing February 3rd. Hope this is our month!! All of us....:thumbup:


----------



## couturecuts

waiting to O is second worst. tww is worst of all. ugh. lmao.


----------



## happybeany

couturecuts said:


> waiting to O is second worst. tww is worst of all. ugh. lmao.

Agree 100%!


----------



## Nixilix

Is it o time yet!?! Yawn!


----------



## taurusmom05

couturecuts said:


> waiting to O is second worst. tww is worst of all. ugh. lmao.

Agreed. I haven't been on much bc its so uneventful around here right now. Lol tick tock tick tock....

Come on O!!


----------



## skweek35

Oh just wait till you ladies get to the TWW!!! Its driving me insane at the mo!!! Finding jobs to keep my mind off it at the mo is few and far between 
Roll on the next 10days!!!


----------



## c.30

Hi MrsMM and all you lovely ladies :hi:

Could you add me to the 4th please, I'll be 16dpo then (and probably 2 days late) and if AF hasn't shown up, I may be brave enough to test :thumbup:


----------



## 28329

So, ff has confirmed I'm 3dpo. Woo hoo. 14 days until witch is due. a long lp sucks but plenty of time for a bean to snuggle.


----------



## karry1412

NT123 - I just had to scroll down & click "share" underneath the chart & follow the links. Then copy & paste the BB Code into your signature on here :thumbup:

JDH1982 - Good luck hun! Hope you catch that eggy!

sharnw - That's great that your DH is so on board & you've come up with a plan. I hope it works & you get that BFP very soon!

taurusmom05 - I hope you're right hun :hugs:

SJDsMommy - I hope you've managed to catch it :hugs: Just keep trying as much as you can :flower:

28329 - Exactly! Plenty of time for a bean to get good & cozy! :happydance:



couturecuts said:


> waiting to O is second worst. tww is worst of all. ugh. lmao.

Agreed!!! :coffee:


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. I'll be testing Feb 10th when AF is due. Hoping the month of Love will be the one :)


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Hi Ladies!
I finally O'd today!! I have 12LP so I'm looking at testing February 3! DH and I have BD'd Friday night, Saturday night - and hoping to get in another today. I got a high on my cbfm on friday - then peak yesterday and peak today.


----------



## pjstensgaard

I'm on cycle day 17 and haven't gotten a positive ovulation test. So that means I would have a luteal phase of 11 days before :witch: shows up, even if I ovulated today... I'v been taking ovulation tests everyday twice a day and DH and I have been BDing every day since the witch left on cd 6. I have the ewcm showing that I'm gearing up to O, but can't get the second damn line on the o test! I am beyond bummed out. I know we haven't been trying that long (this is cycle 4), but not ovulating is a pretty big deal. And all hubby wants to say is, "it will all work out." I've confided in one friend that we are trying and she is telling me that I'm obsessing over it too much and that is what is wrong, and it will happen when it is supposed to. I know they are both trying to be there for me the best way they know how, but...I hate hearing those things, probably because it means it's all out of my control. But it also leaves me feeling like I have no one to talk to....

Sorry for the rant...just feeling pretty emotional right now.


----------



## pjstensgaard

This is cycle 4... Not king 4... Sorry, typo.


----------



## ickle pand

pjstensgaard - Your luteal phase will stay pretty constant, it's the follicular phase that can be changeable. Try not to get too stressed - CD17 is the earliest I ovulate and I know of women who haven't ovulated until CD 57 and have still gotten pregnant. The day doesn't matter as much as the quality. Of course the earlier it happens, the more chances we have in a year and the less hair we tear out waiting for it to happen!

Hopefully the EWCM means it'll happen in the next day or two :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm CD 8 and came over here from the January thread! OH leaves tomorrow morning for SFO and comes back Saturday so that's 6 days that I'm going to miss him like crazy! At least I'll be ovulating right around the time when he gets back so we won't miss my fertile window! 

I hope this is our month girls! Good luck to anyone testing in the beginning of the month! I'll be testing towards the end and if I don't get my BFP this month I'll be going to my RE and we're going to start clomid or maybe medicated IUI! 

Anyways, good luck everyone and ton's of baby :dust:


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Goodness Idk the Feb thread was up and moving lol! Put me for this cycle as.well!


----------



## pjstensgaard

ickle pand said:


> pjstensgaard - Your luteal phase will stay pretty constant, it's the follicular phase that can be changeable. Try not to get too stressed - CD17 is the earliest I ovulate and I know of women who haven't ovulated until CD 57 and have still gotten pregnant. The day doesn't matter as much as the quality. Of course the earlier it happens, the more chances we have in a year and the less hair we tear out waiting for it to happen!
> 
> Hopefully the EWCM means it'll happen in the next day or two :)



That is so reassuring!!!! Thank you so so much!


----------



## newlywedlife

Hi ladies!! I'm on CD9, this is our first month ttc, period due Valentine's Day and hoping for a bfp present!


----------



## twokiddos

Hi ladies!!!!! Please put me down for feb 5th testing  if everything goes according to plan (like it rarely does) I am hopeful that AF is due feb 4th. I am bound and determined to stay positive and hopeful this month that my body has fully recovered from getting the IUD out in November. 

Anyone looking for a buddy? I would love to share support and help pass time


----------



## Ilikecake

I'm out this month ladies. Me and OH were BD'ing the other day and he ended up with an injury :blush: :rofl: so we're out of action for a while :(


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi MrsMM :hi:
Could you please put me down for 24th Feb?


----------



## ginny83

Just a quick update on me - I was feeling a bit bit yesterday and even worse today! Really thought I was going to spew everywhere at the supermarket. 

So even though with DS I didn't get any morning sickness until week 6 and my AF isn't due until 31st Jan, I thought I'd do a test anyway - well I got a BFN!

I thinking I must just have a bit of a tummy buy I have, so I'll try and hold until 1st Feb which is the day after AF is due :)


----------



## karry1412

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I finally O'd today!! I have 12LP so I'm looking at testing February 3! DH and I have BD'd Friday night, Saturday night - and hoping to get in another today. I got a high on my cbfm on friday - then peak yesterday and peak today.

Good work! Hope you catch that eggy! :thumbup:



pjstensgaard said:


> I'm on cycle day 17 and haven't gotten a positive ovulation test.
> 
> ..
> 
> And all hubby wants to say is, "it will all work out." I've confided in one friend that we are trying and she is telling me that I'm obsessing over it too much and that is what is wrong, and it will happen when it is supposed to. I know they are both trying to be there for me the best way they know how, but...I hate hearing those things, probably because it means it's all out of my control. But it also leaves me feeling like I have no one to talk to....

I don't normally ov until cd 18/19 & many are even later so don't give up hope :hugs: I know what you mean about your DH & friend - it can be hard to find someone who understands. Luckily you're on a website full of people to talk to & we're here anytime :hugs: Feel free to PM me if you want to chat.



newlywedlife said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm on CD9, this is our first month ttc, period due Valentine's Day and hoping for a bfp present!

That would be great, wouldn't it?? I'll be testing on Valentines Day too - I should be two days late then (hopefully!)



Ilikecake said:


> I'm out this month ladies. Me and OH were BD'ing the other day and he ended up with an injury :blush: :rofl: so we're out of action for a while :(




ginny83 said:


> Just a quick update on me - I was feeling a bit bit yesterday and even worse today! Really thought I was going to spew everywhere at the supermarket.
> 
> So even though with DS I didn't get any morning sickness until week 6 and my AF isn't due until 31st Jan, I thought I'd do a test anyway - well I got a BFN!
> 
> I thinking I must just have a bit of a tummy buy I have, so I'll try and hold until 1st Feb which is the day after AF is due :)

Oooh! Hopefully it's not a bug & it's a good sign! What dpo are you?

*AFM -* CD18 now & got a positive OPK on Friday, negative but temp dip on Saturday, positive & another temp dip on Sunday & another positive & no temp change today. Any thoughts on when I ov'd? We've been trying to bd as much as possible but poor DH is struggling at this stage! :blush:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Mrs.MM24 - Please add me for Super Bowl Sunday Feb. 5th! Thank you!


----------



## LalaR

Hi karry,
I'd say you probably haven't ov'd yet if your temp is still down. It's really frustrating isn't it? 
I usually ov on CD 12 or 13 but didn't get my pos opk until Saturday (Pos again today) Temps were moving upwards yesterday but have taken a huge dip today so all I can assume is that I will ov today on CD 16 if I ov at all!! DH is really struggling with it - if we BD today that will be 5 times in 9 days and 3 times in the last 4 days!!

MrsMM,
Could you please move my test date to the 5th as I am ovulating late this cycle (if at all!!)
Hope all is good with you. Have you got the donations set up for later this cycle?

Good luck and best wishes to everyone
L x


----------



## trainspotting

6th Feb for me! If I can hold out that long...


----------



## 2Peas4wings

Please add me too :)
I will be testing 2/1!!! I just hope I can wait that long :dohh:


----------



## karry1412

LalaR said:


> Hi karry,
> I'd say you probably haven't ov'd yet if your temp is still down. It's really frustrating isn't it?
> I usually ov on CD 12 or 13 but didn't get my pos opk until Saturday (Pos again today) Temps were moving upwards yesterday but have taken a huge dip today so all I can assume is that I will ov today on CD 16 if I ov at all!! DH is really struggling with it - if we BD today that will be 5 times in 9 days and 3 times in the last 4 days!!
> 
> Good luck and best wishes to everyone
> L x

Thanks for the reply Lala. I thought temps went down when ov was going on, no? I've only been temping since Friday so I'm a bit clueless! :shrug:

The poor DHs!! Never thought I'd hear mine complaining about too much :sex:!!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies,

Glad to see everyone is doing well!! :dust: all around!!

AFM: I'm on CD16. I had my first IUI on Friday morning afte an Ovadril shot Thursday night and then we bd on Sat nigh, so fingers crossed we were able to catch that eggy!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

haj - they did IUI after trying for 4 months?


----------



## haj624

ashknowsbest said:


> haj - they did IUI after trying for 4 months?

Yeah they didn't it bc of dhs sa


----------



## haj624

haj624 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> haj - they did IUI after trying for 4 months?
> 
> Yeah they didn't it bc of dhs saClick to expand...

Did it I meant


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh okay! Well good luck, I hope this works out for you and you get your bfp! :)


----------



## LalaR

karry1412 said:


> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> Hi karry,
> I'd say you probably haven't ov'd yet if your temp is still down. It's really frustrating isn't it?
> I usually ov on CD 12 or 13 but didn't get my pos opk until Saturday (Pos again today) Temps were moving upwards yesterday but have taken a huge dip today so all I can assume is that I will ov today on CD 16 if I ov at all!! DH is really struggling with it - if we BD today that will be 5 times in 9 days and 3 times in the last 4 days!!
> 
> Good luck and best wishes to everyone
> L x
> 
> Thanks for the reply Lala. I thought temps went down when ov was going on, no? I've only been temping since Friday so I'm a bit clueless! :shrug:
> 
> The poor DHs!! Never thought I'd hear mine complaining about too much :sex:!!Click to expand...

No worries, you will learn loads in the next month or so!! I'm still learning myself after 4 months!!
Your temp should go up after ovulation because of the progesterone released. There is sometimes a dip just before ov and can also be a dip a few days after because of higher oestrogen levels. Hopefully we will both get a temp increase tomorrow morning. Have you had any other ov signs? When do you think you will test? My LP is 12 days so I plan to test 13dpo.
L x


----------



## PepsiChic

after skipping a month we're back and excited too!

Please put me down for Feb 14th! hoping for a valentine BFP good lukc and best wishes to you all xxx


----------



## haj624

Thanks Ash!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all. I'm here from the January thread. Blasted witch got me AGAIN. 

Please sign me up Mrs.MM. AF is due on 2/20, and I'm sure I'll test by then, but put me down for 2/22 - let's see if I can hold out until AF is actually late!


----------



## 28329

4dpo today. 12 days until I test. :happydance:


----------



## ginny83

Karry - not sure exactly, I've only just started keeping track of my AF for the past few months so I assumed that I would have OV'd on 17th Jan, since that would be 2 weeks before my AF is due.

We're not planning on properly trying until march, so maybe I'll try and do the temp then for next cycle if nothing happens this one! I've never done it before so I'll have to do a bit of research into it!


----------



## cupcakeloving

Can I be added to Feb. 13th? :flower:


----------



## LalaR

Not sure what is going on with my chart this cycle. Temps are a bit all over the place. I am sure that I have ovulated now as I have the post ov cramps and backache. Just not sure if it happened yesterday or Saturday. If I put temps in for tomorrow and Thurs at the same level as today FF says that ov day was yesterday but I think they have been out by 2 days in the past as I tend to have a slow rising chart. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!:wave:

I hope there are a super amount of BFPs this month!!!!


*Welcome* to all the new joiners *SHEY, KROS330, FROLICKY2011, THAYNES, REBECCALO, GINNY83, MISSBABES, DIPSYSP, BABYBOYLE, AMP26, RDY4NUMBER 2, C.30, ALTAMOM, MRS_DUTCH15, NETTAMOMMYOF2, TRAINSPOTTING, 2PEAS4WINGS, PEPSICHIC, NEWLYWEDLIFE, TWOKIDDOS, HONEYCHEEKS, SUPERWOMANTTC, CUPCAKELOVING, AND DAISYQ* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!:dust:


*HAPPYBEANY* I'm hopin gyou and I both never have a long cycle like those again! how did the hormone profile go?:dust:


*NT123* Did you figure out how to link that chart? We are waiting to stalk!:dust:


*LILYBUMP* how's it going? Temps are more concrete that OPKs and pains, but if doc says that you OVd then that is also a concrete method. GL :dust:


*WM61711* your date has changed Hun!:dust:


*THAYNES* :hugs: Hang in there!


*HEAVENLY* I think that I would say try testing on the 1st. :dust:


*PAULA181* yay! for that +OPK!:dust:



*BELLYBUMPLOVE* so sorry about DH's accident and knee, hope he gets better soon!



*PJSTENSGAARD* Your LP won't change, your cycle is likely to be longer if you haven't OVd, that means to BD while fertile so that you can give that seed time to implant! :dust:


*NETTAMOMMYOF2* when you get the date, I will move you from TBD. Feb has been up and running as we have alot of ladies like myself with long cycles, March is already geared up too! :haha: :dust:


*KARRY1412* I have been temping for a very long time. The drop shows OV beginning and happening, but it is when the temp INCREASES the next day and stays up, that you can determine that you OVd on the last low temp.... FXD!:dust:


*28329* yay! for DPO! Stick Sticky Bean Stick!!:dust:



*ILIKECAKE* :haha: wow! So sorry that you injured OH and took yourself out of the running for this month, although, if OV is near, it could still be a chance!:dust:


*AFM...* AF has gone!!! Fully concentrating on calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle... Continuing with taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. FXD!!! 


*First PageUpdated*


----------



## Annie77

Thank goodness fertile time is here again - DH and I have been so busy that we have been missing each other at bed time and tbh, knowing that i wasn't fertile wasn't making me hit the sack as early as him for some fun!
The next few nights I will be lying in wait for him.... maybe try tonight, thursday, friday and saturday?

Just hope i don't injure him (i like cake - I really hope you are still in with a chance, bding just before OV - imagine a great result stemming from an injury like that!)

Good luck to all and roll on for valentines


----------



## SJDsMommy

9 days till testing 

Anyone know their potential EDD? Assuming I ovulated when I think I did - If I conceived my due date would be October 14th. :)


----------



## haj624

SJDsMommy said:


> 9 days till testing
> 
> Anyone know their potential EDD? Assuming I ovulated when I think I did - If I conceived my due date would be October 14th. :)

af is due the 4th but im going to try really hard to wait till the 6th to test so 13 more days for me!

My EDD is October 13th!:baby::baby::baby: hoping for a sticky bean!!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

haj624 said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 9 days till testing
> 
> Anyone know their potential EDD? Assuming I ovulated when I think I did - If I conceived my due date would be October 14th. :)
> 
> af is due the 4th but im going to try really hard to wait till the 6th to test so 13 more days for me!
> 
> My EDD is October 13th!:baby::baby::baby: hoping for a sticky bean!!!Click to expand...

Good Luck! I am testing the 2nd because its my birthday :)


----------



## 28329

SJDsMommy said:


> 9 days till testing
> 
> Anyone know their potential EDD? Assuming I ovulated when I think I did - If I conceived my due date would be October 14th. :)

I have 11 days until testing. Damn the long lp!! If I get a bfp my EDD would be October 11th.


----------



## haj624

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## munchkinlove

AF is due feb 6th so if this is our month then I would be due I October 15th :)


----------



## NT123

hey ladies, i gave up on temping this month, it was all over the place, probably as a result of very eratic sleeping patterns due to a back injury. On the little sleep i get, setting an alarm when i may have only just got back to sleep wasnt helping either. Im just going to keep bd'ing every other day and use opks. Still not had my LH surge but think it might be tomorrow going by CM. 

Definitely dont think im going to get a 29 day cycle this month so presume it will be the 35 day cycle that i seem to get otherwise. so waiting to ov then waiting to test, waiting waiting and more waiting. So fed up of it!


----------



## Savvy2413

Hi ladies! Can I join? AF is due Feb 5th so my due date would be October 14th too! A lot of us would be due around the same time that's so cool! I have a great feeling about this month!


----------



## munchkinlove

Savvy2413 said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join? AF is due Feb 5th so my due date would be October 14th too! A lot of us would be due around the same time that's so cool! I have a great feeling about this month!

I think this will be our month too!!!


----------



## haj624

Munchkin is your husband in the NYPD?


----------



## munchkinlove

haj624 said:


> Munchkin is your husband in the NYPD?

No he is in the SPD Syracuse police department in central NY.


----------



## winterdaze

I think I ovulated early this month, around Friday or Saturday, so I plan to test on Feb 5th. If I get a BFP, my due date would be around Oct. 15th also!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I have been getting period like cramps off and on today and lastnight I had a slight migraine :/ hopefully for good reason ;)


----------



## haj624

munchkinlove said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Munchkin is your husband in the NYPD?
> 
> No he is in the SPD Syracuse police department in central NY.Click to expand...

I saw you were an officers wife and central new york but i didnt know where abouts. my husband is NYPD, so i know what its like being an officers wife:dohh:


----------



## SJDsMommy

My hubby is a former marine :)


----------



## fiona23

Hi everyone, I'm just popping in from the jan thread as I know many of you have already moved over. I just got my bfp this morning and wanted to share my symptoms with you all as I know I always enjoy stalking everyone else's!! :) 

0dpo to 6dpo - light af type cramps
7dpo - sharp pinching pain, felt like my left ovary but I'm assuming this was implantation. It was on and off for a couple of hours. Later in the day I had light pink spotting on toilet paper.
8dpo - af type cramps returned, vivid dreams
9dpo - took test, bfn. Cramps continued, very tired
10dpo - took test, very very faint positive
11dpo - quite dark positive, still got af type cramps, more vivid dreams, very tired and very hot. Also boobs feel very heavy and swollen today. 

Hope this helps some of you.


----------



## ginny83

SJDsMommy said:


> I have been getting period like cramps off and on today and lastnight I had a slight migraine :/ hopefully for good reason ;)


Hope these are good signs x

I was having lots of cramps the past few days and feeling sick. I really don't think it's pregnancy related though as my OH has woken up ill today and I don't think you can catch pregnancy symptoms! lol

See what happens next week I guess - one week until AF is due!


----------



## christielee83

I would love to join you ladies! I will be 10dpo Feb. 1, so I will probably start testing then. My husband and I have been TTC for 20 months and I am on my 4th round of 50mg Clomid. Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## WM61711

Just 7 more days til I will allow myself to start testing! About 4 or 5 dpo today, no real symptoms but I feel so hopeful this month[-o&lt; If we conceived my EDD would be October 9th :)


----------



## WM61711

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just popping in from the jan thread as I know many of you have already moved over. I just got my bfp this morning and wanted to share my symptoms with you all as I know I always enjoy stalking everyone else's!! :)
> 
> 0dpo to 6dpo - light af type cramps
> 7dpo - sharp pinching pain, felt like my left ovary but I'm assuming this was implantation. It was on and off for a couple of hours. Later in the day I had light pink spotting on toilet paper.
> 8dpo - af type cramps returned, vivid dreams
> 9dpo - took test, bfn. Cramps continued, very tired
> 10dpo - took test, very very faint positive
> 11dpo - quite dark positive, still got af type cramps, more vivid dreams, very tired and very hot. Also boobs feel very heavy and swollen today.
> 
> Hope this helps some of you.

Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

I found this link while I was researching IVF and I thought I'd share it because it gives a good estimation of timings. Obviously the days are post transfer, not post ovulation so you need to add on 3 or 5 depending on which table you look at, to work out what happens in a natural cycle. 

https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Hope it's useful


----------



## hasti2011

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just popping in from the jan thread as I know many of you have already moved over. I just got my bfp this morning and wanted to share my symptoms with you all as I know I always enjoy stalking everyone else's!! :)
> 
> 0dpo to 6dpo - light af type cramps
> 7dpo - sharp pinching pain, felt like my left ovary but I'm assuming this was implantation. It was on and off for a couple of hours. Later in the day I had light pink spotting on toilet paper.
> 8dpo - af type cramps returned, vivid dreams
> 9dpo - took test, bfn. Cramps continued, very tired
> 10dpo - took test, very very faint positive
> 11dpo - quite dark positive, still got af type cramps, more vivid dreams, very tired and very hot. Also boobs feel very heavy and swollen today.
> 
> Hope this helps some of you.

:happydance::happydance: congratulationsssssssss
H+H :cloud9:


----------



## lizlovelust

hey ladies I'm back! Put me down for Feb. 13th, possibly early as I might be Oing now, here's the photo, what do you think? Pos?

I also got some weird sharp pains in my abdomen earlier and after we BDed there was a little bright red when I whiped. could this be O bleeding?

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA0MzUuanBn.jpg


----------



## mommy2be7772

Hello everyone! Congrats to all the New BFPer's and good luck to the rest of us still on our journey. Can we be added to the Februaury 13th testers.


----------



## Nixilix

So many testers on my birthday! Hope u get nice presents!!!


----------



## ginny83

WM61711 said:


> Just 7 more days til I will allow myself to start testing! About 4 or 5 dpo today, no real symptoms but I feel so hopeful this month[-o&lt; If we conceived my EDD would be October 9th :)

Hope this is your month!

I just did one of those due date calculators and got 9th October too!

My birthday is late September so it would be a lovely late birthday present :)


----------



## Nixilix

Well just did opk and got a faint line... So will prob o in next few days! Then the REAL countdown begins... :)


----------



## Nixilix

Well just did opk and got a faint line... So will prob o in next few days! Then the REAL countdown begins... :)


----------



## Ilikecake

Hurrah, OH decided he'd risk his "injury" and we managed to dtd last night. He's now hurt himself again :dohh: so hopefully last night was lucky being as we won't be getting another chance to dtd before ovulation. I'm doubtful but fingers crossed


----------



## 28329

Woo hoo to bding Ilikecake. Good luck. 

I'm 6dpo today. Have been suffering with dizzy spells since last night. None of my usual 'symptoms' this tww. Testing in 10 days.


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies just popping by with some :dust: here to see my lovely bnb friends get their bfp this month xxxx


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies I'm moving on from the jan thread as the witch finally got me after my longest lp since ttc. Test date to be confirmed as o have a tendency to ov anywhere from cd 15-19. Not temping this month just using cbfm, monitoring cm and cp. Most of all trying not to stress or test too early.


----------



## Mrskg

:dust: debzie x I've read loads of people getting their bfp first month of using cbfm so here's hoping xxxx


----------



## msmelody

i'll be testing on 2/6... the day that AF is due. I'm currently.. 3 DPO... OPK+ on 1/21... 
Good Luck to All!


----------



## ~chipper~

Hi there - I'm just checking in...Caught up on the thread and want to wish all you ladies GL for those gearing up to chase that egg and baby dust to all those already in the TWW!

AFM: CD13, was hoping for a +OPK last night but didn't happen which is odd. There has only been one time that it didn't happen since we have been TTC since Aug 2011 on CD12, so hoping i get it that smiley tonight so DH and I can get to BD'ing!

Hugsx


----------



## MrsMM24

* Last Wednesday before February!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## lizlovelust

Im pretty sure i ovulated yestersay or today, i had spotting yesterday and a sharp pain in my abdomen yesterday...


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'll be testing around the 15th of February! That's when AF is due, I don't want to test before then!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!:wave:

One week till February begins!! I hope there are a super amount of BFPs this month!!!!


*Welcome* to all the new joiners *ASHKNOWSBEST, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, CHRISTIELEE, LIZLOVELUST, MOMMY2BE7772, and MSMELODY* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!:dust:


*ANNIE77* time to stop missing each other and time start BDg!!!:dust:


*NT123* It takes time to get use to charting. You may want to try vaginally. I have done both with great results, otherwise, GL with every other day!:dust:


*SJDSMOMMY* symptoms sounding good! as for the EDD, i haven't OVd yet, but the app I have shows using LMP so it says EFF would be 10.25.12, 2 days before DD's bday! :dust:


*FIONA23* CONGRATS!:happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos! Thanks for sharing with Feb thread!


*NIXILIX* :sex: BD time!!:dust:


*ILIKECAKE* Way to go OH!!!! GL FXD! :dust:


*MRSKG* thanks so much for stopping in and not forgetting to check in on February thread! how are you feeling?


*DEBZIE* welcome over, sorry AF came through in Jan, but you are ready to see a Feb BFP!:dust:


*~CHIPPER~* Well, its best not to wait, so... :sex: BD!!!! Catch that eggy!:dust:


*28329* symptoms are sounding soooo very good, definitely dizzy is a sign:dust:


*AFM...* CD7: Full concentration on calculations. Continuing to take ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!! 

*First PageUpdated*


----------



## WM61711

ginny83 said:


> WM61711 said:
> 
> 
> Just 7 more days til I will allow myself to start testing! About 4 or 5 dpo today, no real symptoms but I feel so hopeful this month[-o&lt; If we conceived my EDD would be October 9th :)
> 
> Hope this is your month!
> 
> I just did one of those due date calculators and got 9th October too!
> 
> My birthday is late September so it would be a lovely late birthday present :)Click to expand...

Thank you! Wow my birthday is September 19!:) It really would be great, I just feel like we did everything right this month, I've never felt so optimistic before. But im afraid to be too hopeful, even though Im used to bfns it would really hurt this month...Well just gotta stay positive, this IS our month:thumbup:


----------



## butterworth

sending baby dust to all you ladies

bd'ing like crazy this week then after this weekend I will be in the lovely tww fx


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

MrsMM24 said:


> *AFM...* CD7: Full concentration on calculations. Continuing to take ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!

Hi MrsMM24,
Saw this and thought I'd share this with you... I'm sure it's one of those "fine in moderation" things, but I've read this in a few different locations. And if you're going off the theory of do now what you'd do if you were preggers... Good luck this cycle, I'm stalking your posts waiting for a BFP!!



Limit Green Tea Consumption During the First Trimester of Pregnancy

ECGC's binding to DHFR may also explain why women who drink large amounts of green tea around the time they conceive and early in their pregnancy may have an increased risk of having a child with spina bifida or other neural tube disorders.

Women are advised to take supplements of folic acid when trying to conceive and during the first trimester (the first 3 months) of pregnancy because it is during this time period that the baby's neural tube is developing. Folic acid helps ensure normal development and protects against spina bifida by enabling the production of the enzyme DHFR. While a cup or two of green tea is unlikely to pose a problem, drinking large amounts of green tea could decrease the activity of DHFR, increasing risk of neural tube defects.

https://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=146


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can you add me to 21st? 
Im not out for january yet but im not hopeful at all 

think this will be last month trying too


----------



## Charisse28

Please add me to this thread, I'm testing FEB. 2nd :)


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies I havent been on here for a while,

Who else is taking folate??


----------



## Annie77

Really hacked off today. Hurt my back putting on my socks this morning and now doped up on codeine, diazepam and strapped to tens machine - not a sexy look for hubby. Pain down legs as well like toothache.
Guess I won't be up for making a baby in next few days :-(


----------



## debzie

WM61711 said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WM61711 said:
> 
> 
> Just 7 more days til I will allow myself to start testing! About 4 or 5 dpo today, no real symptoms but I feel so hopeful this month[-o&lt; If we conceived my EDD would be October 9th :)
> 
> Hope this is your month!
> 
> I just did one of those due date calculators and got 9th October too!
> 
> My birthday is late September so it would be a lovely late birthday present :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Wow my birthday is September 19!:) It really would be great, I just feel like we did everything right this month, I've never felt so optimistic before. But im afraid to be too hopeful, even though Im used to bfns it would really hurt this month...Well just gotta stay positive, this IS our month:thumbup:Click to expand...

what a lovely day to be born on....my birthday:cake: By LMP I could have a Halloween baby.:devil:


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Hi Ladies,

I haven&#8217;t posted on here in a few so I figured I would see how everyone was doing. Hope you all are doing well and getting your bodies prepared for :bfp: this month.

AFM&#8230;My ticker says I am 4 dpo but I think I may have O&#8217;d early so I am thinking I am around 6 dpo. So far symptoms have been twinges on my left side, nipples darkening (they did the same thing with the last pregnancy), EWCM, nausea, fatigue, sore nipples and cramping. Like I told DH this morning though I just feel like its all in my head. I have been let down so much since October I don&#8217;t even want to get my hopes up. I just hope that everything works out this month especially for DH since he hasn&#8217;t been the same since the MC. 

Lots of :dust: to you all!


----------



## Mrskg

Hi MrsMM I'm physically feeling fine but mentally I have quite a few wobbly moments just takin one day at a time bnb gets me through x loving your plan this month cant wait to see your bfp xxx

Annie so sorry you've hurt your back that does put a spanner in the ttc x :hugs:

Hopin4 I don't think we realise how it affects our hubby's it's so sad knowing they are hurting too x sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## immy11

Hello everyone I'm on cd1 today but thats ok, oh was away and we only bd'd once while I was fertile so I knew I was probably out. Anyway I'll be testing on the 25th, thanks mrsMM!


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Hey ladies! I'm on cd15 not much to report. I'm doing temping but not checking cm or cp to much this cycle. Good news is a got a job!!!!


----------



## AltaMom

sharnw said:


> Hi ladies I havent been on here for a while,
> 
> Who else is taking folate??

I take Folate. I also take a prenatal, and this cycle I have added CoQ10.


----------



## sharnw

wow Iv been taking folate for 3 days now, I should be O'ing in 2 days


----------



## drsquid

im cd 2 now.. whee flying by. did unmedicated iui last month. going to do femara for this cycle. i was told to take it day 2-6.. fingers crossed for this month


----------



## PepsiChic

I dont chart or temp...my plan was to just dtd every dayfrom last day of Af next till AF shows....

...so far its been 3 dasy and dtd once...still plenty of times to make up for that. 

its definatly not a very scientific plan lol


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone else take evening primrose and O earlier because of it?


----------



## sharnw

lizlovelust said:


> Anyone else take evening primrose and O earlier because of it?

I was taking fertilaid for the last 2 cycles and I'm O'ing earlier this cycle, I believe it was because of that ingredient as well


----------



## drsquid

i guess im in for feb now. cd2 today. re has me taking femara day 2-6. ive seen people say it made their ovulation early. anyone?


----------



## pjstensgaard

LizLoveLust: I heard that Primrose is harmful post ovulation, so if you use, you may want to stop using it several days before you are to O. That's what the pharmacist told me as I was choosing a Progesterone cream that had Primrose in it. 

DrSquid: I've never heard that. Would be really interesting. I just started taking B6 to increase my luteal phase and got progesterone to start in about a week too. (Taking too soon can actually inhibit O.) But I'd love to O early instead/ also. 

I've been getting what seems like very positive opk tests for three days. (AF is due Feb 3.) I don't know if I have the energy to keep this BDing up! lol. Eye on the prize, right? ;) 

Hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## ickle pand

I take evening primrose oil to try and boost my CM. Not noticed a big difference so far though. For those of you who are taking it, remember than your supposed to stop after ov as it can cause uterine cramps which can stop the eggy from implanting.


----------



## ginny83

PepsiChic said:


> I dont chart or temp...my plan was to just dtd every dayfrom last day of Af next till AF shows....
> 
> ...so far its been 3 dasy and dtd once...still plenty of times to make up for that.
> 
> its definatly not a very scientific plan lol

I've never done temps, but for the past couple of months i've been tracking my AF - still I'd have no idea when I O! I think we're not going to either for the next couple of months as we weren't planning on properly trying until March/April.

I took a test this morning and still BFN :( My boobs hurt - but that always happens before AF is due, so doesn't really mean anything. Not going to test again until/if AF is late!


----------



## karry1412

LalaR said:


> No worries, you will learn loads in the next month or so!! I'm still learning myself after 4 months!!
> Your temp should go up after ovulation because of the progesterone released. There is sometimes a dip just before ov and can also be a dip a few days after because of higher oestrogen levels. Hopefully we will both get a temp increase tomorrow morning. Have you had any other ov signs? When do you think you will test? My LP is 12 days so I plan to test 13dpo.
> L x

Thanks a million for that - I'd have panicked if I got another dip but now I know to expect it :thumbup: Have your temps started going up yet? Mine started yesterday & were higher again this morning. I had the right CM & ov pains on Friday (along with my first +OPK). I'm planning on testing on Valentines Day - AF will hopefully be two days late by then. What date are you testing? Thanks again for the info!



PepsiChic said:


> Please put me down for Feb 14th! hoping for a valentine BFP good lukc and best wishes to you all xxx

We're testing on the same day! Good luck! :thumbup:



MrsMM24 said:


> *KARRY1412* I have been temping for a very long time. The drop shows OV beginning and happening, but it is when the temp INCREASES the next day and stays up, that you can determine that you OVd on the last low temp.... FXD!:dust:
> 
> *AFM...* AF has gone!!! Fully concentrating on calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle... Continuing with taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. FXD!!!

Thanks! I'm sure I'll get the hang of it soon :wacko: Glad AF is out of the way for you - hope you're reporting your BFP very soon! :thumbup:

Fiona - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:



Annie77 said:


> Really hacked off today. Hurt my back putting on my socks this morning and now doped up on codeine, diazepam and strapped to tens machine - not a sexy look for hubby. Pain down legs as well like toothache.
> Guess I won't be up for making a baby in next few days :-(

Ouch! Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:



Hopin4amunche said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> AFMMy ticker says I am 4 dpo but I think I may have Od early so I am thinking I am around 6 dpo. So far symptoms have been twinges on my left side, nipples darkening (they did the same thing with the last pregnancy), EWCM, nausea, fatigue, sore nipples and cramping. Like I told DH this morning though I just feel like its all in my head. I have been let down so much since October I dont even want to get my hopes up. I just hope that everything works out this month especially for DH since he hasnt been the same since the MC.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to you all!

Looks like we're about the same dpo! Sounds like you have tons of symptoms! :thumbup:



Nettamommyof2 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm on cd15 not much to report. I'm doing temping but not checking cm or cp to much this cycle. Good news is a got a job!!!!

Congrats on the job!! :thumbup:



PepsiChic said:


> I dont chart or temp...my plan was to just dtd every dayfrom last day of Af next till AF shows....
> 
> ...so far its been 3 dasy and dtd once...still plenty of times to make up for that.
> 
> its definatly not a very scientific plan lol

May not be scientific but I hope it works because that's what we're doing too!

Daisy, debzie, immy & drsquid - Sorry to see you over here (in the nicest possible sense! Hope you get that BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Hi karry,
You're welcome. It is hard not to panic at the start when you know exactly where you want your temp to be!! I am still having mini panics with my chart. 

I have got my cross hairs now and am 5dpo according to ff although could be anything between 2 and 5 from my chart which has been a bit odd this time with a dip at 2dpo and my cbfm showing a peak at the point I thought I was 4dpo. We had to stop BDing after Monday (2dpo) as DH was tired out!!!

I plan to wait and see if AF comes when she is due - 13dpo=CD1 for me usually. If she decides to stay away then I will test on the 3rd Feb. I can't wait and want the week to pass already!!

I just had a peek at your chart and it looks to me like you ov'd on tuesday making you 2 dpo! Good luck.


----------



## SJDsMommy

One more week till testing/my birthday. No idea when I ovulated or exact day AF is due but assuming my cycle is the same length as last month (30 days) I would be about 4-6 dpo today and expect my period on the 5th. This has been an awkward cycle as my period showed almost a week early, I had spotting a week later and had cramps the past two days. I did take a test yesterday just to see, figured it was way too early but didnt know if I had ovulated early or what. It was negative of course so I will just try and go about this cycle as normal and test on the 2nd like I planned.

Not really feeling like this is my month but these cramps (though barely noticeable this morning) and the migraine I had the other day are keeping me hopeful. If I end up being disappointed again this cycle I will be trying the sperm meets egg plan next cycle. So maybe I can finally tackle my LP. Hoping theres no need for that though :)


----------



## karry1412

LalaR said:


> Hi karry,
> You're welcome. It is hard not to panic at the start when you know exactly where you want your temp to be!! I am still having mini panics with my chart.
> 
> I have got my cross hairs now and am 5dpo according to ff although could be anything between 2 and 5 from my chart which has been a bit odd this time with a dip at 2dpo and my cbfm showing a peak at the point I thought I was 4dpo. We had to stop BDing after Monday (2dpo) as DH was tired out!!!
> 
> I plan to wait and see if AF comes when she is due - 13dpo=CD1 for me usually. If she decides to stay away then I will test on the 3rd Feb. I can't wait and want the week to pass already!!
> 
> I just had a peek at your chart and it looks to me like you ov'd on tuesday making you 2 dpo! Good luck.

I'd love to have cross hairs!! I don't think I've been temping long enough to get them - I started mid cycle.

Aw thanks a million for looking at my chart!! And good luck for the 3rd! I can't wait to hear how you get on :hugs: :flower:

:EDIT: GRRR!! Just looked at my chart & if I did ov on Tuesday then we didn't :sex: that day! I'm not sure we caught it now! :cry:


----------



## LalaR

karry1412 said:


> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> Hi karry,
> You're welcome. It is hard not to panic at the start when you know exactly where you want your temp to be!! I am still having mini panics with my chart.
> 
> I have got my cross hairs now and am 5dpo according to ff although could be anything between 2 and 5 from my chart which has been a bit odd this time with a dip at 2dpo and my cbfm showing a peak at the point I thought I was 4dpo. We had to stop BDing after Monday (2dpo) as DH was tired out!!!
> 
> I plan to wait and see if AF comes when she is due - 13dpo=CD1 for me usually. If she decides to stay away then I will test on the 3rd Feb. I can't wait and want the week to pass already!!
> 
> I just had a peek at your chart and it looks to me like you ov'd on tuesday making you 2 dpo! Good luck.
> 
> I'd love to have cross hairs!! I don't think I've been temping long enough to get them - I started mid cycle.
> 
> Aw thanks a million for looking at my chart!! And good luck for the 3rd! I can't wait to hear how you get on :hugs: :flower:
> 
> :EDIT: GRRR!! Just looked at my chart & if I did ov on Tuesday then we didn't :sex: that day! I'm not sure we caught it now! :cry:Click to expand...

Don't worry about that. It's the day before and 2 days before which are the most important. FF did a research thing which is on their site saying that the days before are better as it means the sperm are there waiting for the egg to be released. :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> I take evening primrose oil to try and boost my CM. Not noticed a big difference so far though. For those of you who are taking it, remember than your supposed to stop after ov as it can cause uterine cramps which can stop the eggy from implanting.

Oh wow thank you for letting me know that! 
I took it every day before O, got a positive OPK yestersay and the day before. Havent taken any primrose today, think ill be okay? We BDed not yesterday but the day before. Think i still have a chance?


----------



## ickle pand

Karry1412 - If you did ov then, then you BD'd on O-1 and O-3 which is fine. Better to have the sperm waiting for the egg because they live much longer :)

Liz - No problem :) I think you should be fine. I'm going to take mine until I get a peak on my CBFM and then stop. Implantation doesn't happen until days after that.


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Karry1412 - If you did ov then, then you BD'd on O-1 and O-3 which is fine. Better to have the sperm waiting for the egg because they live much longer :)
> 
> Liz - No problem :) I think you should be fine. I'm going to take mine until I get a peak on my CBFM and then stop. Implantation doesn't happen until days after that.

Okay so if i got a positive OPK two days ago, BDed that day, then got an even darker positive yesterday but didnt BD, think i have a good chance of getting PG still? I hope so.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I think you're pretty well covered. If you can, BD today as well just to make sure, especially if today's OPK is still +ve.


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Yeah I think you're pretty well covered. If you can, BD today as well just to make sure, especially if today's OPK is still +ve.

Well its not going to happen today, DB is in surgery getting his wisdom teeth taken out at this very moment, im waiting in the office for him to get out of surgery :nope:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies....i am being a crazy symptoms spotter!!!!!!!!! Somebody please help me :wacko: Last month i was really good with it and barely thought about it but im back to finding things that are probably nothing and during them into something.

I should be about 5dpo right now. Here are some of the signs im being crazy about :wacko::

Woke up Monday morning with a sore throat. I had gone to the dr and she said i had a sinus infection. Yesterday i got a really stuffy nose. I also got so sick to my stomach yesterday and today. which i would love to think is something but 5dpo im sure its just from my antibiots. But I took the symptoms of sore throat, stuffy nose, and being sick to my stomach and ran with it. Yesterday I was getting little pains in what i would assume is my ovaries for about 10 min and the past 2 days i have been completely exhausted. like i said to dh it felt like it was an effort for me to stand. Also the past two days i feel like im almost leaking (sorry tmi). i mean when i check im wet but its not a crazy about like it feels.

so i would love to think sore throat, stuffy nose, sick to my stomach, pains in my stomach and fatigue all mean im pregnant but realistically the cynical part of my part slaps me with reality and says your sick thats why your throat hurts and your nose is stuff. youre sick to your stomach bc of your antibiotics. and the pains in the stomach are probably nothing and youre just tired.


you can tell by this rant how much im over thinking this. we got out first IUI last Friday and part of me was like it was timed out for me how can this not work? and that cynical side of me sees the hundred of women who go through multiple IUI's and it doesnt work. 

Sorry i needed to vent. :growlmad:


----------



## karry1412

LalaR said:


> Hi karry,
> You're welcome. It is hard not to panic at the start when you know exactly where you want your temp to be!! I am still having mini panics with my chart.
> 
> I have got my cross hairs now and am 5dpo according to ff although could be anything between 2 and 5 from my chart which has been a bit odd this time with a dip at 2dpo and my cbfm showing a peak at the point I thought I was 4dpo. We had to stop BDing after Monday (2dpo) as DH was tired out!!!
> 
> I plan to wait and see if AF comes when she is due - 13dpo=CD1 for me usually. If she decides to stay away then I will test on the 3rd Feb. I can't wait and want the week to pass already!!
> 
> I just had a peek at your chart and it looks to me like you ov'd on tuesday making you 2 dpo! Good luck.




LalaR said:


> Don't worry about that. It's the day before and 2 days before which are the most important. FF did a research thing which is on their site saying that the days before are better as it means the sperm are there waiting for the egg to be released. :thumbup:

Oh that is so reassuring!! Thank you so much!! Feb 14th can't come quick enough now!!



ickle pand said:


> Karry1412 - If you did ov then, then you BD'd on O-1 and O-3 which is fine. Better to have the sperm waiting for the egg because they live much longer :)

Thanks so much! I might actually get some sleep tonight - I was so worried there for a while! :haha:

:hugs: & :dust: to you both!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I've been MIA. Just been really busy with work and seeing my new Osteopath!! 

I am really not sure if I am out this month. Been really stressed and busy at work this term!! 
I have been looking out for IB but not seen anything as yet. 
Have had some cramping but very mild - not had this before but put it down to the HSG scan I had done 2 weeks ago. 
I am not sure if I want to test this weekend or not. I think I am about 10DPO today but not sure as didnt use OPK's this cycle.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!:wave:

I hope there are a super amount of BFPs this month!!!!


*Welcome* to all the new joiners *BECYBOO_x, CHARISSE28, and IMMY11* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!:dust:


*ANNIE77* I hope you feel better soon!:dust:


*HOPIN4AMUNCHE* I am sending :hugs: to your DH and to you. My FXD for this cycle!:dust:


*SJDSMOMMY* FXD! GL :dust:


*MRSKG* Awesome can pic on your Avatar! I totally understand the mental part, no worries though, I just feel it, you are growing a wonderfully beautiful LO!


*NETTAMOMMYOF2* CONGRATS on the new job!:dust::flower:


*PEPSICHI* GL for all the upcoming BDg you have ahead!:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* EPO should be taken for the increasing of fertile CM. I haven't heard much about the earlier OV from it, normally that is associated with Soy Iso. AS ICKLE mentioned, it is not recommended to take after OV. So be careful with that.:dust:

*KARRY1412* temping takes time, I am sure you are getting the hang of it just fine. As for the BDg you have done... sounds just about perfect to me. The best days, days that are more likely to achieve conception are in the 2 days before you OV. The soooo.... things sound good your way!:dust:


*AFM...* CD8: Just waiting, nothing new to report. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. However they are looking like last cycle when I had the long wait and no confirmed OV.... Hope not. I am useing the CBFM too though so...FXD! 

*First PageUpdated*


----------



## manny82

hello everyone..
put me down for Feb 04..it s our first wedding anniversary!!!!!!!


----------



## DooDah

Hey :) 

Can you put me down for the 10th please? Af is due on the 7th but will make myself hold out to POAS!

Wish me luck ladies! I want an October baby so badly :flower:

:dust: to all of you!


----------



## norahbattie

i am out i am afraid as i have had no response to clomid this cycle, so see you all in March :(


----------



## WM61711

norahbattie said:


> i am out i am afraid as i have had no response to clomid this cycle, so see you all in March :(

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

AF arrived yesterday so this is cycle 5 for me. I'll be testing on 2/22. Good luck ladies. Baby dust to you all :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

norahbattie said:


> i am out i am afraid as i have had no response to clomid this cycle, so see you all in March :(

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Opk very nearly positive, will try one again in a few hours. Have to get bd tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## sharnw

Nixilix said:


> Opk very nearly positive, will try one again in a few hours. Have to get bd tonight and tomorrow!

ME TOO! :happydance: Nearly positive :D


----------



## Nixilix

Well the one I just did was lighter but will test today and if they get lighter then I'll assume I tomorrow. Will keep checking cm too. 

Baby dust all round!


----------



## lizlovelust

I woke up today with the worst cold, stuffy and runny nose and spre throat, will this effect the implantation of an egg???


----------



## ickle pand

No you should be fine Liz :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!:wave:

Next week is February!!!! I hope there are a super amount of BFPs this month!!!!


*Welcome* to all the new joiners *MANNY82, DOODAH, and MRS.RESA* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!:dust:


*NORAHBATTIE* March is a lucky month, and it is up and running, just check 1st page of this thread. However, I want to ask, are you sure you are out for Feb? Even if the clomid didn't work as you hoped, you could still OV right?:dust:


*NIXILIX and SHARNW* GEt to BDg :sex::sex::dust::dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* nope, a cold will not afect implatnation, you are days past DPO so the process has started.... GL:dust:

*The "Path"* is posted on *Page 32 *Ladies. Stop by, check it out, see where your eggy is and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


*AFM...* CD9: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to report. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD! I hope you all have a wonderful weekend and get some great BFPs!!! 


*First PageUpdated*


----------



## haj624

Liz-cold symptoms after o are sometimes a sign of pregnancy!! GL :dust:

Ok ladies quick question. I need honest opinions if this is something I should not let go to my head or something I should feel positive about. This month I temped the very beginning of the month and couldn't find my thermometer so I stopped. I have temped prior to this as well and my temps and usually in the 97.5 and lower stage. I found my thermometer and just. For kicks I checked my temp this morning. It was 98.2. Granted I've had a cold this week but I honestly can't tell you no matter how many times I've been sick the last time I ran a temperature due to illness. Opinions?


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> No you should be fine Liz :)

Thank you, i hope so! FX!


----------



## lizlovelust

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies!!:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> *LIZLOVELUST* nope, a cold will not afect implatnation, you are days past DPO so the process has started.... GL:dust:
> 
> 
> 
> *First PageUpdated*

Oh man i hoppe this cycle is the one!


----------



## Ilikecake

Hi ladies. Haven't been around much. I'm now officially in my tww. I'm still not feeling very hopeful after last weeks antics.

I have a very poorly little boy at the moment who is keeping my mind off of the wait. Trying to organise his birthday is a good distractor too.

I hope we are all doing well. Any BFP's cropped up yet?


----------



## lizlovelust

haj624 said:


> Liz-cold symptoms after o are sometimes a sign of pregnancy!! GL :dust:
> 
> Ok ladies quick question. I need honest opinions if this is something I should not let go to my head or something I should feel positive about. This month I temped the very beginning of the month and couldn't find my thermometer so I stopped. I have temped prior to this as well and my temps and usually in the 97.5 and lower stage. I found my thermometer and just. For kicks I checked my temp this morning. It was 98.2. Granted I've had a cold this week but I honestly can't tell you no matter how many times I've been sick the last time I ran a temperature due to illness. Opinions?

But i thought the cold like symptoms wouldnt start till after implantation? Im only 2DPO


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies,
I hope everyone is well and looking forward to the start of February!

I'm now 6dpo and can't wait for next friday to come. I'm not really having any major symptoms but things feel a bit different this time and I just can't put my finger on it. I really really hope that my turn has arrived!


----------



## Annie77

Hi

Welcome to the newbies - fx'd this is your month!

MrsMM24 - thank you so much for running these threads and I hope you get your BFP really soon!

AFM - My back is still very sore but I skipped the diazepam and extra strong pain killers last night and BD instead! To be honest - every other movement was absolute agony & my husband reckons I am daft but I just want to be in with a chance this month. Naturally I am worried about taking diazepam & co-codamol (30/500mg) whilst trying to conceive but let's face it guys - there are people out there on much stronger and potent medication throughout their conception and pregnancy and their babies are fine.
The GP said not to worry at this stage but obviously to revisit her if and when I get BFP to discuss other pain relief suitable. However, I hope this episode of back pain will start to dissipate in 2-3 days. :coffee:
My dad just bought me a TENS machine so off to try and work that out!


----------



## lizlovelust

LalaR said:


> Hi ladies,
> I hope everyone is well and looking forward to the start of February!
> 
> I'm now 6dpo and can't wait for next friday to come. I'm not really having any major symptoms but things feel a bit different this time and I just can't put my finger on it. I really really hope that my turn has arrived!

Good luck! FX for you! :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

Annie77 said:


> Hi
> 
> Welcome to the newbies - fx'd this is your month!
> 
> MrsMM24 - thank you so much for running these threads and I hope you get your BFP really soon!
> 
> AFM - My back is still very sore but I skipped the diazepam and extra strong pain killers last night and BD instead! To be honest - every other movement was absolute agony & my husband reckons I am daft but I just want to be in with a chance this month. Naturally I am worried about taking diazepam & co-codamol (30/500mg) whilst trying to conceive but let's face it guys - there are people out there on much stronger and potent medication throughout their conception and pregnancy and their babies are fine.
> The GP said not to worry at this stage but obviously to revisit her if and when I get BFP to discuss other pain relief suitable. However, I hope this episode of back pain will start to dissipate in 2-3 days. :coffee:
> My dad just bought me a TENS machine so off to try and work that out!

Awww i hope you feel better soon! FX for you!


----------



## karry1412

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies!!:wave:
> 
> *KARRY1412* temping takes time, I am sure you are getting the hang of it just fine. As for the BDg you have done... sounds just about perfect to me. The best days, days that are more likely to achieve conception are in the 2 days before you OV. The soooo.... things sound good your way!:dust:

Oh I hope so!! And I can't believe it's nearly February already! :happydance:



manny82 said:


> hello everyone..
> put me down for Feb 04..it s our first wedding anniversary!!!!!!!

Wow! Hope the dates is lucky for you :thumbup:



norahbattie said:


> i am out i am afraid as i have had no response to clomid this cycle, so see you all in March :(

Sorry to hear that hun :hugs:



lizlovelust said:


> I woke up today with the worst cold, stuffy and runny nose and spre throat, will this effect the implantation of an egg???

I'm not sure about your question but hope you feel better soon :flower: I'm 2DPO too :wave:



LalaR said:


> Hi ladies,
> I hope everyone is well and looking forward to the start of February!
> 
> I'm now 6dpo and can't wait for next friday to come. I'm not really having any major symptoms but things feel a bit different this time and I just can't put my finger on it. I really really hope that my turn has arrived!

Oh I hope you're right Lala! I can't wait to see your post announcing your BFP! :happydance: And you were right about my ov - got my crosshairs on FF this morning.



Annie77 said:


> AFM - My back is still very sore but I skipped the diazepam and extra strong pain killers last night and BD instead! To be honest - every other movement was absolute agony & my husband reckons I am daft but I just want to be in with a chance this month. Naturally I am worried about taking diazepam & co-codamol (30/500mg) whilst trying to conceive but let's face it guys - there are people out there on much stronger and potent medication throughout their conception and pregnancy and their babies are fine.
> The GP said not to worry at this stage but obviously to revisit her if and when I get BFP to discuss other pain relief suitable. However, I hope this episode of back pain will start to dissipate in 2-3 days. :coffee:
> My dad just bought me a TENS machine so off to try and work that out!

You're such a little trooper! I can't believe you put yourself through that just to be in with a chance (although I'd probably have done the same). I really hope you are better soon :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

karry1412 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I woke up today with the worst cold, stuffy and runny nose and spre throat, will this effect the implantation of an egg???
> 
> I'm not sure about your question but hope you feel better soon :flower: I'm 2DPO too :wave:Click to expand...

Oh yay 2DPO buddies!


----------



## WM61711

Testing day is getting closer, Im getting anxious! Less than a week to go. Not many symptoms a few twinges here and there, but I feel like I always get those, could be anything. Man I really want to see those two lines...


----------



## froliky2011

I called the doctor today and they are having me come in on Tuesday the 31st for a test. I may not get the results till the 1st. Feel free the keep it at the 2nd but just wanted to update. BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!


----------



## Just 1 more

Hi Guys,

The :witch: found me today :cry:

So I won't be testing on Feb 8th now, my next testing date is 3rd March so I will see you in the March thread.

I will keep popping in though I have a feeling February is going to be a good month for you guys.xx

Thanks


----------



## manny82

last night i had pain in right side and in back as well... AF is due Feb 04...
i had bad heartburn from yesterday..

want to see two lines... baby dust to everyone!!!!


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi ladies

I see there are lots of us over from the January thread and a few like me who's AF took a holiday break of her own.

But just when i though it wouldn't happen ....it did .....so now I'm finally in my TWW after a marathon cycle of 56 days Woohoooooo

1DPO so will be testing on the 10th as AF should be due to show on 9th

Thank you MrsMM for your support through the last month your PMA is amazing FXed that this is definately your month :dust:

GL, Fxed


----------



## haj624

Karry, I would agree but I've heard of ppl having that happen. They have had symptoms since the moment of conception. I dont knwo if thats true but I sure hope so bc 3dpiui I got a stuffy nose and sore throat!!

Otherwise, ive been having some back pain and pains here and there in my abdomen. I dont know if it's my mind playing tricks or actually something:wacko:


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone know if its okay to take a B complex vitamin when TTC and in the TWW?


----------



## allybaby

Hi MrsMM24, I'm back after a few months away. I needed a mental break. Can you put me down for Feb 12th? I started using preseed this month so I'm hoping that does the trick. Good luck ladies and I hope this is our month.


----------



## newlywedlife

GL ladies ... it's almost February :)

FX'ed for all!!


----------



## newlywedlife

allybaby said:


> Hi MrsMM24, I'm back after a few months away. I needed a mental break. Can you put me down for Feb 12th? I started using preseed this month so I'm hoping that does the trick. Good luck ladies and I hope this is our month.

I've read good things about the preseed, hope this is your month @allybaby!!


----------



## haj624

Ladies...i dont know if the pains in my abdomen are everyday things or something im just over analyzing now. for anyone who has this. is it like a quick little jab in you abdomen?:shrug:


----------



## lillichloe

Well my hubby and I were going to not try this month. We had an oopsie 2 days ago so..... Please add me for testing on the 7th.


----------



## Annie77

So was thinking yesterday's codeine had bunged me up a bit but hell no - now having full blown ov pain which presents just like irritable bowel pains - stabbing in rectum and urethra, bloody sore :-(
But it means egg is being released or has been so have taken painkillers in the hope that pain passes by time dh is home so we can do some bd. honestly all this sex whilst in pain with back and now tummy better be worth it!

Also pain is more centre to left instead of right sided so fxd it's going to stay on left side away from ectopic site..


----------



## lizlovelust

Im so super sick with a cold right now, 2DPO, i also have a swollen face, im assuming its cause of the cold?


----------



## haj624

lizlovelust said:


> Im so super sick with a cold right now, 2DPO, i also have a swollen face, im assuming its cause of the cold?

Same thing happened to me!!! Hoping its a good sign!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

haj624 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Im so super sick with a cold right now, 2DPO, i also have a swollen face, im assuming its cause of the cold?
> 
> Same thing happened to me!!! Hoping its a good sign!!!Click to expand...

Well i dont think a cold this early is a sign of anything, i think if i was a later DPO then maybe.


----------



## babyonbrain

Hi. I am ttc #3, first month officially in! My periods are irregular and my best guess attempt in figuring out my ovulation from my half hearted period tracking, puts me at ovulation between 24th and 30th this month.I dont want to use opts quite yet, but I am not very patient or consistent with charting, so I might start next month if no BFP FEB. I am going to TRY to wait until the 13th to test!! My first two were not "planned" per say, just wasnt being "careful" so this is new to me. I think I prefer the "unplanned" pregnancies much better! LOL. How do you get through the two week crazys??


----------



## babyonbrain

Annie, I also have IBS....which was really bad though my early twenties. Got prego with first son, it was really bad thoughout the pregnancy. After delivery, the ibs subsided. When prego with 2nd son, it kicked in again, but not as bad. Just the other day I had another bout....could be early sign for me or could have been food poisioning!!


----------



## pjstensgaard

ANyone use progesterone cream after o? HOw long after positive opk did You wait to start using it?


----------



## NT123

Hi ladies, finally ovulated at day 21, which means I more than likely will return after last months blip to a 35 day cycle, it is my birthday tomorrow so who knows maybe we are able to get some birthday luck! I've been whisked away with friends and hubby on a total surprise holiday so living it right now! Can I please have my day of testing moved please to 11th feb as ovulated a few days later x


----------



## Annie77

Sorry this is a 'me' post but need to vent. Got ewcm on Wednesday but due to back pain couldn't bd. we did it on Thursday night and then last night I am pretty sure I ovulated. Unfortunately dh was not receptive to advances last night or this morning (he is tidying out the attic ATM) so I am feeling pretty down. I have read that one day before ov is a good time but also that girl on top is not so goid(which is what we did)

Feeling so fed up and feeling I might as well not bother getting hopes up this month.


----------



## ickle pand

Annie - apparently the swimmers shoot out at 30mph so I wouldn't worry too much. Plus they're swimmers, they're designed to swim to where they need to go, they don't need gravity to help them. It only takes one to make a baby. Good luck :)


----------



## karry1412

lizlovelust said:


> Oh yay 2DPO buddies!

Yay!! Long ways to go though :coffee: I have a three week wait rather than a two! I'll count down the days with you & hopefully that'll help me pass the time a little quicker :flower:



Just 1 more said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The :witch: found me today :cry:
> 
> So I won't be testing on Feb 8th now, my next testing date is 3rd March so I will see you in the March thread.

Sorry to hear than hun. Hopefully you'll be announcing your BFP on that March thread - I'll be over their either way to keep you company :hugs:



tigerlillie said:


> But just when i though it wouldn't happen ....it did .....so now I'm finally in my TWW after a marathon cycle of 56 days Woohoooooo
> 
> 1DPO so will be testing on the 10th as AF should be due to show on 9th

YAY! I don't know what's going on with us all at the moment! But delighted to hear you're back in the race :thumbup:



lillichloe said:


> Well my hubby and I were going to not try this month. We had an oopsie 2 days ago so..... Please add me for testing on the 7th.

Delighted to see you back, even if it is by accident! :haha:



babyonbrain said:


> I think I prefer the "unplanned" pregnancies much better! LOL. How do you get through the two week crazys??

My Mam prefers the "unplanned" pregnancies too - she can't understand me using OPKs & testing. She had two kids (plus an angel) & says she never used a single pregnancy test!! :wacko:



NT123 said:


> it is my birthday tomorrow so who knows maybe we are able to get some birthday luck! I've been whisked away with friends and hubby on a total surprise holiday so living it right now! C

Happy birthday! :cake: Enjoy your holiday!!



Annie77 said:


> Sorry this is a 'me' post but need to vent. Got ewcm on Wednesday but due to back pain couldn't bd. we did it on Thursday night and then last night I am pretty sure I ovulated. Unfortunately dh was not receptive to advances last night or this morning (he is tidying out the attic ATM) so I am feeling pretty down. I have read that one day before ov is a good time but also that girl on top is not so goid(which is what we did)
> 
> Feeling so fed up and feeling I might as well not bother getting hopes up this month.

As ickle pand said, it only takes one! And if the EWCM was still there that'll help them get where they need to go. One day before ov is definitely good (& even better I've been told). I'm sort of in the same boat so I hope we both get our BFPs soon!


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies:) so i should have gotten my lh surge thursday...the lines gradually were getting darker since the 23rd and we started donations the 24th...on the 26th the lines got close to positive but no positive and on the 27th and 28th they started getting lighter again...i'm thinking i either didnt surge this month or i somehow missed my surge..although looking at my tests the only time i wouldve missed it would have between 12noon and 6pm thursday....so i'm totally not sure as i've always surged 10-11 days after period ends.....anyway we did donations tues wed and thurs so my bases are pretty much covered if i did ovulate..i kinda felt low ovulation cramping yesterday so i'm hoping i'm still in this month....will cross my fingers and pray hard. To make things worse or ironic or whatever u may want to call it....i was at walgreens taking an ovulation test because i ran out of tests and we were out of town getting errands done, anyway it was negative and when i went to throw it away i noticed the trash can only contained someone else's pregnancy test box...just the box, the bag and receipt from someone taking a pregnancy test...they took the test with them..must have been a BFP!! i was like "REALLY??" how crazy is that? how crazy is it that i was looking in trash can too lol anyway, it will happen for me and all of us...i just have to keep believing! :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

karry1412 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Oh yay 2DPO buddies!
> 
> Yay!! Long ways to go though :coffee: I have a three week wait rather than a two! I'll count down the days with you & hopefully that'll help me pass the time a little quicker :flower:Click to expand...

Awww that sucks, a three week wait huh? You ever gone to the doctors for that?


----------



## lizlovelust

Hey ladies,

Im 3DPO today and im sicker than yesterday, sore throat, stuffy and runny nose, and exhausted. :cry:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
feels like I am out for this cycle. Been really crampy all day and getting worse now this evening. Had very light brown spotting this morning. 
So just waiting for AF to show her ugly head yet again and then we can get started on cycle 11!! 
I am starting to think that 11 is my lucky number!!! house number 11, post code 11, car reg 11!!! could this be a sign?? 
FXed number 11 is my real lucky number and I get a BFP in cycle 11!!


----------



## newlywedlife

Sounds good @lizlovelust hoping you get a bfp!!

@skweek35 11 seems to be a good # for you, if this month isn't it, 11 should be a bfp :)


----------



## lizlovelust

newlywedlife said:


> Sounds good @lizlovelust hoping you get a bfp!!
> 
> @skweek35 11 seems to be a good # for you, if this month isn't it, 11 should be a bfp :)

I dont think a cold this early on would be a sign, im only 3DPO.


----------



## skweek35

I sure hope so! 
I just wish AF would arrive now!! Then I can work out my dates for next cycle!


----------



## drsquid

im going for my day 12 us on the 4th. hoping i can trigger for the 6th or 7th (working like crazy the 8-10 so ill have trouble getting there. so thatd be testing the week of the 20th. fingers crossed


----------



## 28329

Ok, 9dpo now. Apart from dizzy spells, gas and headaches I've no symptoms whatsoever. I am usually riddled with 'symptoms' from 3dpo!! By my temps I'm not too hopeful but ff has given me 40 pregnancy point thingies. I had 85 last cycle and I was preggo. But at 9dpo last cycle I only had 25 points. How is that possible with so few symptoms? We shall see. Witch is due in 7/8 days. Hope everyone is well. February is fast approaching so some flashes aren't far off.


----------



## rdy4number2

I'm 7dpo. Not really symptoms here other than some cramping and nausea. I think the nausea could be from the cool ranch doritos I ate for lunch lol. Anyway, we didn't do it much during my fertile time so it's probably a no for me this month. I will let you know in a week.


----------



## River54

I am back in the tww. Can you put me down for testing Feb 6?


----------



## AdaMarie

Well guys, I am out for February! We got a urine and blood :bfp: this week! Turns out I had been ovulating early, and this month we weren't even trying! Just :sex: when we felt the urge!


----------



## Rose1990

Good Luck To All Of You <3 

Could You Please Put Me Down To Test For The 2/2 (Blood Test) Wont get my results straight away though... gutted :haha: 

p.s. Nice Work With The Thread Hun x


----------



## ginny83

Congratulation Adamarie! You must be so excited!!

AFM - I caved in a tested yesterday morning - BFN. I had a wedding to go to yesterday so felt a bit better that I could eat all the buffet food and have a couple of glasses of champers! AF is due on Tuesday and so far no signs of anything!


----------



## skeet9924

AdaMarie said:


> Well guys, I am out for February! We got a urine and blood :bfp: this week! Turns out I had been ovulating early, and this month we weren't even trying! Just :sex: when we felt the urge!

Congrats!! Happy and Healthy 9 months!!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies I'm 8dpiui today. I've been having some symptoms here and there. Not sure what's really in my head or not and i have had some of these symptoms with a bfn. So here's some of my symptoms: still have a stuffy nose, gassy, tired, lower and mid back aches, constantly hot, feel a little difficult to breathe, and pokes in the abdomen. I'm sure there is explanations for all of these but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. My bbs or nipples aren't sore at all though...just itchy. Are they normally supposed to be sore?


----------



## sharnw

CoNgRaTs AdaMarie!!!

AFM I got a positive OPK yesterday and A very positive today, and we BD'd for 3 days strait, hope we caught our egg this time!


----------



## skweek35

congrats Adamarie!!! H&H to you hun!! 

FXed Sharnw that you catch that eggy this cycle 

For the first time in years I am actually feeling pre-AF cramps. I think this is because the HSG scan well and truely cleared me out!! 
In a way I am glad af is about to arrive - got so many parties going on in the next 3 weeks - 40/50th b'day party, wedding and a christening! At least now I can enjoy a few glasses of something at each party!! 
Roll on Feb and another cycle!!


----------



## happybeany

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies!!:wave:
> 
> I hope there are a super amount of BFPs this month!!!!
> 
> 
> *Welcome* to all the new joiners *SHEY, KROS330, FROLICKY2011, THAYNES, REBECCALO, GINNY83, MISSBABES, DIPSYSP, BABYBOYLE, AMP26, RDY4NUMBER 2, C.30, ALTAMOM, MRS_DUTCH15, NETTAMOMMYOF2, TRAINSPOTTING, 2PEAS4WINGS, PEPSICHIC, NEWLYWEDLIFE, TWOKIDDOS, HONEYCHEEKS, SUPERWOMANTTC, CUPCAKELOVING, AND DAISYQ* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!:dust:
> 
> 
> *HAPPYBEANY* I'm hopin gyou and I both never have a long cycle like those again! how did the hormone profile go?:dust:
> 
> 
> *NT123* Did you figure out how to link that chart? We are waiting to stalk!:dust:
> 
> 
> *LILYBUMP* how's it going? Temps are more concrete that OPKs and pains, but if doc says that you OVd then that is also a concrete method. GL :dust:
> 
> 
> *WM61711* your date has changed Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> *THAYNES* :hugs: Hang in there!
> 
> 
> *HEAVENLY* I think that I would say try testing on the 1st. :dust:
> 
> 
> *PAULA181* yay! for that +OPK!:dust:
> 
> 
> 
> *BELLYBUMPLOVE* so sorry about DH's accident and knee, hope he gets better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> *PJSTENSGAARD* Your LP won't change, your cycle is likely to be longer if you haven't OVd, that means to BD while fertile so that you can give that seed time to implant! :dust:
> 
> 
> *NETTAMOMMYOF2* when you get the date, I will move you from TBD. Feb has been up and running as we have alot of ladies like myself with long cycles, March is already geared up too! :haha: :dust:
> 
> 
> *KARRY1412* I have been temping for a very long time. The drop shows OV beginning and happening, but it is when the temp INCREASES the next day and stays up, that you can determine that you OVd on the last low temp.... FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *28329* yay! for DPO! Stick Sticky Bean Stick!!:dust:
> 
> 
> 
> *ILIKECAKE* :haha: wow! So sorry that you injured OH and took yourself out of the running for this month, although, if OV is near, it could still be a chance!:dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* AF has gone!!! Fully concentrating on calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle... Continuing with taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. FXD!!!
> 
> 
> *First PageUpdated*

Hi Hun still waiting on my results, they could take another week or so apparently so I'll be phoning this week to see if they're in. Frustrating! Do you know why you had long cycle? X


----------



## JDH1982

Ovulated yesterday which is late this month for some reason. so MrsM can you change my date to the 14th Feb - could test on the 11th but i'm away for a hen party that weekend, so thought if no AF then will test the day I come back, plus valentine's day sounds like a plan - hopefully give hubby best ever pressie!

Good luck to evreyone else this month too xx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Hi can i please be added for the 28th of feb ty


----------



## karry1412

lizlovelust said:


> Awww that sucks, a three week wait huh? You ever gone to the doctors for that?

I have indeed. I was referred to a specialist but got my appointment for 15 March NEXT YEAR! So now looking into going private (if I don't get my BFP this cycle, that is!). Are you feeling any better yet? :hugs:



skweek35 said:


> I am starting to think that 11 is my lucky number!!! house number 11, post code 11, car reg 11!!! could this be a sign??
> FXed number 11 is my real lucky number and I get a BFP in cycle 11!!

Sounds like it's meant to be! :thumbup:



AdaMarie said:


> Well guys, I am out for February! We got a urine and blood :bfp: this week! Turns out I had been ovulating early, and this month we weren't even trying! Just :sex: when we felt the urge!

Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:



sharnw said:


> CoNgRaTs AdaMarie!!!
> 
> AFM I got a positive OPK yesterday and A very positive today, and we BD'd for 3 days strait, hope we caught our egg this time!

Good work! Hope you catch that eggy! :flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

karry1412 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Awww that sucks, a three week wait huh? You ever gone to the doctors for that?
> 
> I have indeed. I was referred to a specialist but got my appointment for 15 March NEXT YEAR! So now looking into going private (if I don't get my BFP this cycle, that is!). Are you feeling any better yet? :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I am starting to think that 11 is my lucky number!!! house number 11, post code 11, car reg 11!!! could this be a sign??
> FXed number 11 is my real lucky number and I get a BFP in cycle 11!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like it's meant to be! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> AdaMarie said:
> 
> 
> Well guys, I am out for February! We got a urine and blood :bfp: this week! Turns out I had been ovulating early, and this month we weren't even trying! Just :sex: when we felt the urge!Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> CoNgRaTs AdaMarie!!!
> 
> AFM I got a positive OPK yesterday and A very positive today, and we BD'd for 3 days strait, hope we caught our egg this time!Click to expand...
> 
> Good work! Hope you catch that eggy! :flower:Click to expand...

i feel even worse today :cry:


----------



## karry1412

Aw no!! I wasn't well last cycle & I was even more miserable because I didn't want taking anything just in case. I really hope you feel better soon :hugs: :flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

karry1412 said:


> Aw no!! I wasn't well last cycle & I was even more miserable because I didn't want taking anything just in case. I really hope you feel better soon :hugs: :flower:

Sore throat, runny and stuffy nose, sever fatige, no voice. Ugh! Im goijg back to bed! Lol :cry:


----------



## lizlovelust

Can i switch my day to the 10th cause my O changed to the 17th this cycle!


----------



## karry1412

lizlovelust said:


> Sore throat, runny and stuffy nose, sever fatige, no voice. Ugh! Im goijg back to bed! Lol :cry:

Sounds like a good idea hun :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

karry1412 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Sore throat, runny and stuffy nose, sever fatige, no voice. Ugh! Im goijg back to bed! Lol :cry:
> 
> Sounds like a good idea hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Yea, i hope i get PG! Gail predicted it for feb 2012! We shall see i guess!


----------



## karry1412

Oooh! That's even more exciting now! I hope she's right! :happydance:


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks MrsMM24!!!


----------



## lillichloe

AdaMarie said:


> Well guys, I am out for February! We got a urine and blood :bfp: this week! Turns out I had been ovulating early, and this month we weren't even trying! Just :sex: when we felt the urge!

I'm so glad to see this!! Congrats


----------



## skeet9924

Well Oh had to leave today for work...we got some bd in today...not very hopeful as we had a busy weekend....got to bd twice... fingers crossed thats enough!!


----------



## faithbabies

can u add me please? i'll be testing feb 12th unless i get antsy and test early :) ty mrsmm!


----------



## babyonbrain

Please add me. I am testing the 13th!


----------



## 28329

Right, I give up. No symptoms at all. Still got 6 days until witch is due but just not feeling it at all.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I know just how you feel..


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

28329 said:


> Right, I give up. No symptoms at all. Still got 6 days until witch is due but just not feeling it at all.




SJDsMommy said:


> I know just how you feel..


I know EXACTLY what you ladies mean! I have no symptoms whatsoever. I have 7 days until the witch is due, but I don't even have any symptoms that indicate that she is on her way. :shrug: Time will tell... :dust: to all


----------



## 28329

It's frustrating. Although no symptoms makes it easier not to convince myself I'm pregnant!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ive had an interesting cycle but not really any symptoms.. I *think* af is due on the 5th (not 100% sure on that as my cycle has been dropping days since its return after having my son, plus im still breastfeeding him so who knows..hopefully we all get some good news on our test days


----------



## 28329

I'm due on the 5th too!! I think I have a new symptom. Brown streaks in my cm. never had it before and it's not much but defo there. I have an lp of 16 days so no chance witch is coming.


----------



## ginny83

My AF is due tomorrow and I think it's on it's way. I've had not much cm for the past 2 days which is usually a sign for me. I'll see what happens, I knew it was a long shot this month.

I have ordered a basal thermometer and some OPKs (hope they arrive soon), which I've never used before. So I'm excited for next cycle though - will be interesting to see if I actually O when I've been guessing I do!


----------



## WM61711

Absolutely no symptoms on my end either. Im slowly starting to prepare myself for that bfn, Im so so used to that stark white test it just seems normal. Still have a little hope though..


----------



## sweetmere

My ticker is off, I'm 2dpo and already feel out...bd'd on cd4, cd6, cd8, cd10, cd11, cd12 and o'd on cd13 I think, then bd'd on cd14 (yesterday)...there's a slight possibility I ovulated just after midnight on cd14 though so IDK, my temps were wonky yesterday am (took it twice because it was super low the first time, which was 2 hours earlier than normal, and it was a normal post-o temp 3 hours later than normal, yes they were all after 3-4 hours of sleep)...so idk.

first temp was 96.3, lowest temp i've ever had, normal pre-o temps are 96.6/96.7
second temp was 97.2, almost an entire degree higher, which is a normal post-o temp


----------



## winterdaze

AdaMarie said:


> Well guys, I am out for February! We got a urine and blood :bfp: this week! Turns out I had been ovulating early, and this month we weren't even trying! Just :sex: when we felt the urge!

Congratulations!


----------



## munchkinlove

winterdaze said:


> AdaMarie said:
> 
> 
> Well guys, I am out for February! We got a urine and blood :bfp: this week! Turns out I had been ovulating early, and this month we weren't even trying! Just :sex: when we felt the urge!
> 
> Congratulations!Click to expand...

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20something

Good Afternoon Ladies, Im new to this forum but this is my 4th cycle ttc. Id like to join the Feb testers if I can - AF due around 10th Feb, so i guess i should 'wait' to test until then :winkwink:


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi MrsMM

Can you remove my test date please, it looks like my temps where effects by the couple of glasses of wine I had and I have not 'O'ed at all :-(

cd61 now and counting, I've had enough of this I am going to try and get into the doc's today as the pains that I am getting in my left ovary/groin area are getting worse and to the point on Friday where I could hardly walk at times....and have been constant all w/end, my nipples are feeling like they are red raw and I can not touch them (have never been like this) also got a migraine 2 days before nipples got sore, so I dont have a clue what is going on.

Congrats Adamarie on your :bfp: I wish you a very H&H 9 months
GL & Fxed to all those due to test :dust: to you all


----------



## ickle pand

I'm still waiting to ov at the moment. I've been ill (gastritis) so BDing hasn't been a priority but still trying to where I can. I'm a bit worried about having a second anovulatory cycle in a row because I know I've put on a bit more weight since being ill. Only time will tell I suppose. 

Good luck ladies :)


----------



## Nixilix

I'm out as haven't dtd at all... Poorly 11 month old. Will go on to march thread :)


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies!! how are we, hugs for ladies that af came, and congrats for BFP

AFM Lh surge has packed up and left the building! Got our Bd in to cover the days and hoping af misses me for 9 months!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can you change me to 22nd please
AF got me today 2 days late for janaury thread ..:(



Im fertile between 6th and 10th acording to calculator 
i usually say the middle date and comfirm with a opk
when time comes.. so when will be the best time to bd?
and does CD10 seem early to ovulate :wacko:


----------



## karry1412

ginny83 said:


> My AF is due tomorrow and I think it's on it's way. I've had not much cm for the past 2 days which is usually a sign for me. I'll see what happens, I knew it was a long shot this month.
> 
> I have ordered a basal thermometer and some OPKs (hope they arrive soon), which I've never used before. So I'm excited for next cycle though - will be interesting to see if I actually O when I've been guessing I do!

Hope AF stays away but if it's not to be this month then the OPKs will definitely help you out! I swear by them (not that they've done me any good yet mind! :haha:)



20something said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies, Im new to this forum but this is my 4th cycle ttc. Id like to join the Feb testers if I can - AF due around 10th Feb, so i guess i should 'wait' to test until then :winkwink:

Welcome! :wave: It's my 4th cycle too - hopefully this will be the one for us :thumbup:



tigerlillie said:


> Hi MrsMM
> 
> Can you remove my test date please, it looks like my temps where effects by the couple of glasses of wine I had and I have not 'O'ed at all :-(
> 
> cd61 now and counting, I've had enough of this I am going to try and get into the doc's today as the pains that I am getting in my left ovary/groin area are getting worse and to the point on Friday where I could hardly walk at times....and have been constant all w/end, my nipples are feeling like they are red raw and I can not touch them (have never been like this) also got a migraine 2 days before nipples got sore, so I dont have a clue what is going on.
> 
> Congrats Adamarie on your :bfp: I wish you a very H&H 9 months
> GL & Fxed to all those due to test :dust: to you all

61?!? Let us know how you get on at the doctors, won't you? Good luck :flower:



ickle pand said:


> I'm still waiting to ov at the moment. I've been ill (gastritis) so BDing hasn't been a priority but still trying to where I can. I'm a bit worried about having a second anovulatory cycle in a row because I know I've put on a bit more weight since being ill. Only time will tell I suppose.
> 
> Good luck ladies :)

Aw no! Get well soon hun :hugs:



Nixilix said:


> I'm out as haven't dtd at all... Poorly 11 month old. Will go on to march thread :)

Get well soon little Phoebe :hugs:



sharnw said:


> Hi ladies!! how are we, hugs for ladies that af came, and congrats for BFP
> 
> AFM Lh surge has packed up and left the building! Got our Bd in to cover the days and hoping af misses me for 9 months!

Sounds like you did good! Hope this is it for you! :thumbup:



Becyboo__x said:


> Can you change me to 22nd please
> AF got me today 2 days late for janaury thread ..:(
> 
> 
> 
> Im fertile between 6th and 10th acording to calculator
> i usually say the middle date and comfirm with a opk
> when time comes.. so when will be the best time to bd?
> and does CD10 seem early to ovulate :wacko:

Sorry AF got you but hopefully February will be our month. Have you tried OPKs to try pinpoint ov?


----------



## lizlovelust

Im still super sick, might go into the doctor later today


----------



## Angel baby

Oops.... Accidentally unsubscribed to this thread so...

Subscribed! Lol!


----------



## moose31

Fingers crossed. I think I ovulated yesterday..BD 1/24,1/26,1/28, 1/29 and this am.....go for once more tonight just in case......:flower:


----------



## WM61711

Good morning ladies, hope everyone is well. Ok I totally caved and tested earlier...and I think I see a faint line! Im 11dpo and freakin out, what if this is finally it?


----------



## 28329

Any chance you have a picture?


----------



## haj624

Good Morning ladies!! I have sucha case of the Mondays today! Hope everyone had a great weekend!!

AFM: I'm 11dpiui today...since last night my back has been really bothering me. Other than that this morning I'm just finishing up the end of a stuffy nose. AF is due Saturday...I originally was going to wait til next Monday to test, but idk if I'll make it. Last night I was completely exhausted at like 7:00 plus I fell asleep during the afternoon. I'm sure if I wasn't ttc I would chalk it up to not getting enough sleep but you know symptom spotting makes all of us crazy :wacko: and everything is a symptom. I'm trying not to get my hopes up because not seeing 2 lines every month is the worse :cry:. especially when you have your hopes up and you "Know youre pregnant". But in the same token of course there is a little hope...how can there not be :shrug: Ok I'm done babbling....have a great day ladies!!:happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

WM61711 said:


> Good morning ladies, hope everyone is well. Ok I totally caved and tested earlier...and I think I see a faint line! Im 11dpo and freakin out, what if this is finally it?

Hope it's your month! Post a pic!


----------



## WM61711

I took this one I was gonna send to DH at work but I was like wait, this could be my chance to surprise him in some unique way! What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







Image01302012081721.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 34


----------



## haj624

WM61711 said:


> I took this one I was gonna send to DH at work but I was like wait, this could be my chance to surprise him in some unique way! What do you guys think?

woohoo!! Congrats!! I would definitely surprise him!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Angel baby

That's definately a BFP!!! Surprise him!! Congrats!!


----------



## 28329

Woo hoo. Bfp!!


----------



## LalaR

WM61711 said:


> I took this one I was gonna send to DH at work but I was like wait, this could be my chance to surprise him in some unique way! What do you guys think?

Congrats. H&H 9 months.:happydance:
I would definitely try and surprise him. How do you think you will do it?


----------



## LalaR

Such a silly girl this morning and tested at 9dpo. BFN of course. Not sure what I was thinking!
DH has his appointment for SA just after next month's predicted ov date. We have 2 more cycles to go before I am allowed to get myself checked. I was so hoping that we wouldn't need all the tests.


----------



## skweek35

comgrats WM!!! I defo see a 2nd line there!! 
Tell - how are you going to surprise him??


----------



## 28329

Ok. A run down of my symptoms from o to now (11dpo). Let me know what you think. 

O day- ovulation cramps. 

1dpo-6dpo- nothing. 

6dpo- dizzy spells, heartburn and headaches. 

7dpo-10dpo- continuous dizzy spells and headaches. 

10dpo- brown streaks in cm, feeling of expanding uterus and sore nips. 

11doo (today)- temp at its highest, abundant white stretchy cm, bad lower backache, sore boobs, pressure in uterus and achey cramps unlike af.


----------



## karry1412

lizlovelust said:


> Im still super sick, might go into the doctor later today

Aw no! Sorry to hear that. Let me know how you get on, won't you? Feel better soon :hugs:



WM61711 said:


> Good morning ladies, hope everyone is well. Ok I totally caved and tested earlier...and I think I see a faint line! Im 11dpo and freakin out, what if this is finally it?

I don't understand - I thought you said you saw a "faint" line but that line is clear as day!! Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! How are you going to tell DH? :baby:



haj624 said:


> Good Morning ladies!! I have sucha case of the Mondays today! Hope everyone had a great weekend!!
> 
> AFM: I'm 11dpiui today...since last night my back has been really bothering me. Other than that this morning I'm just finishing up the end of a stuffy nose. AF is due Saturday...I originally was going to wait til next Monday to test, but idk if I'll make it. Last night I was completely exhausted at like 7:00 plus I fell asleep during the afternoon. I'm sure if I wasn't ttc I would chalk it up to not getting enough sleep but you know symptom spotting makes all of us crazy :wacko: and everything is a symptom. I'm trying not to get my hopes up because not seeing 2 lines every month is the worse :cry:. especially when you have your hopes up and you "Know youre pregnant". But in the same token of course there is a little hope...how can there not be :shrug: Ok I'm done babbling....have a great day ladies!!:happydance:

I don't really know what to say except that I know exactly how you feel. You're not alone :hugs:



LalaR said:


> Such a silly girl this morning and tested at 9dpo. BFN of course. Not sure what I was thinking!
> DH has his appointment for SA just after next month's predicted ov date. We have 2 more cycles to go before I am allowed to get myself checked. I was so hoping that we wouldn't need all the tests.

You might not need them yet hun. You know yourself 9dpo is early. There's still time to get that BFP this cycle :flower:



28329 said:


> Ok. A run down of my symptoms from o to now (11dpo). Let me know what you think.
> 
> O day- ovulation cramps.
> 
> 1dpo-6dpo- nothing.
> 
> 6dpo- dizzy spells, heartburn and headaches.
> 
> 7dpo-10dpo- continuous dizzy spells and headaches.
> 
> 10dpo- brown streaks in cm, feeling of expanding uterus and sore nips.
> 
> 11doo (today)- temp at its highest, abundant white stretchy cm, bad lower backache, sore boobs, pressure in uterus and achey cramps unlike af.

Sounds amazing! Is it weird that I'm jealous of your headaches & dizziness? :haha: Hope this is it for you!


----------



## haj624

karry1412 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Im still super sick, might go into the doctor later today
> 
> Aw no! Sorry to hear that. Let me know how you get on, won't you? Feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> WM61711 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies, hope everyone is well. Ok I totally caved and tested earlier...and I think I see a faint line! Im 11dpo and freakin out, what if this is finally it?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand - I thought you said you saw a "faint" line but that line is clear as day!! Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! How are you going to tell DH? :baby:
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies!! I have sucha case of the Mondays today! Hope everyone had a great weekend!!
> 
> AFM: I'm 11dpiui today...since last night my back has been really bothering me. Other than that this morning I'm just finishing up the end of a stuffy nose. AF is due Saturday...I originally was going to wait til next Monday to test, but idk if I'll make it. Last night I was completely exhausted at like 7:00 plus I fell asleep during the afternoon. I'm sure if I wasn't ttc I would chalk it up to not getting enough sleep but you know symptom spotting makes all of us crazy :wacko: and everything is a symptom. I'm trying not to get my hopes up because not seeing 2 lines every month is the worse :cry:. especially when you have your hopes up and you "Know youre pregnant". But in the same token of course there is a little hope...how can there not be :shrug: Ok I'm done babbling....have a great day ladies!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really know what to say except that I know exactly how you feel. You're not alone :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> Such a silly girl this morning and tested at 9dpo. BFN of course. Not sure what I was thinking!
> DH has his appointment for SA just after next month's predicted ov date. We have 2 more cycles to go before I am allowed to get myself checked. I was so hoping that we wouldn't need all the tests.Click to expand...
> 
> You might not need them yet hun. You know yourself 9dpo is early. There's still time to get that BFP this cycle :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Ok. A run down of my symptoms from o to now (11dpo). Let me know what you think.
> 
> O day- ovulation cramps.
> 
> 1dpo-6dpo- nothing.
> 
> 6dpo- dizzy spells, heartburn and headaches.
> 
> 7dpo-10dpo- continuous dizzy spells and headaches.
> 
> 10dpo- brown streaks in cm, feeling of expanding uterus and sore nips.
> 
> 11doo (today)- temp at its highest, abundant white stretchy cm, bad lower backache, sore boobs, pressure in uterus and achey cramps unlike af.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds amazing! Is it weird that I'm jealous of your headaches & dizziness? :haha: Hope this is it for you!Click to expand...



Thats the best part of being here...having people who actually understnad:hugs:


----------



## 28329

When I've come across someone with symptoms like mine I've felt rather jealous. Hope you get your love month bfp!


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Well I caved this morning 9 dpo and BFN! I know too early. I was just hoping. But I am having pressure down low and twinges and sharp shooting pains every once in a while. My bbs also feel really heavy and even DH last night said they looked bigger. I thought it was just my imagination.


----------



## Annie77

28329 said:


> When I've come across someone with symptoms like mine I've felt rather jealous. Hope you get your love month bfp!

Those are great symptoms and I'm keeping fxd for you that you get your BFP this month. :thumbup:

What's your corn snake called?


----------



## 28329

Ah, my baby. He died a month ago. His name was Colin. I have a hognose now called porky.


----------



## Annie77

28329 said:


> Ah, my baby. He died a month ago. His name was Colin. I have a hognose now called porky.

Oh what a shame - was he just a young snake. I have a 10 year old corn called Kelloggs.


----------



## DBZ34

Getting close to Feb!! I'm not sure if we caught the egg this cycle, since DH was out of town on the days I expected to ov and we were supposed to be WTT. But I've been on progesterone this cycle (for the crazy bleeding after my m/c), so I actually have no idea when I ov'd and so, no idea if there's any possibility that we did catch the egg and no idea when AF is due. 

I'm in the middle of a mystery cycle. No clue what DPO I am...could be anywhere from 9-15DPO. FF isn't any help since it can't pinpoint ov due to the meds. Right now it gives me a range from CD6-CD20. Looking at my chart, I think it's more likely I ov'd CD14 or CD21. 

I have crazy symptoms (sore bbs, nausea, headache, dizziness, sore throat, super tired, gassy, bloated), but I think they're from the meds and not from pg. The progesterone has been giving me TWW symptoms since before ov and after ov, they've just gotten stronger. Though the little cramps shouldn't be happening just yet since the meds make AF stay away, which is why I have a little sparkle of hope going on. If AF stays away until Feb 6th, I'll test then. If not, it'll be on to the next cycle and hopefully a BFP at the end of Feb! :)


----------



## 28329

Kellogg's? Great name!! I bought Colin as a hatchling in November last year and 5 weeks later he was dead. DF said he looked clogged up and he never once ate. I wasn't happy. DF has a 9ft retic python called kaa and a Bosc monitor called huggy.


----------



## Annie77

28329 said:


> Kellogg's? Great name!! I bought Colin as a hatchling in November last year and 5 weeks later he was dead. DF said he looked clogged up and he never once ate. I wasn't happy. DF has a 9ft retic python called kaa and a Bosc monitor called huggy.

A retic - wow! When I had my kids, both times the health visitors were snake phobic and only visited me once (despite him being under lock and key in another room). Now I take Kelloggs and my tortoise to schools to give talks on them - my kids love showing him off. He only measure 5ft 10 which is still pretty long for a corn.


----------



## happybeany

Congratulations WM!

I just had a call off the dr, there is definitely something up with my hormones so I've got an appointment on weds afternoon to find out what's going on. Eek :( I'm scared.. hoping it's nothing too bad x


----------



## 28329

Annie77 said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Kellogg's? Great name!! I bought Colin as a hatchling in November last year and 5 weeks later he was dead. DF said he looked clogged up and he never once ate. I wasn't happy. DF has a 9ft retic python called kaa and a Bosc monitor called huggy.
> 
> A retic - wow! When I had my kids, both times the health visitors were snake phobic and only visited me once (despite him being under lock and key in another room). Now I take Kelloggs and my tortoise to schools to give talks on them - my kids love showing him off. He only measure 5ft 10 which is still pretty long for a corn.
> 
> View attachment 332680Click to expand...

Wow. He's beautiful. And what a gorgeous little lady. DF took the monitor to DD's school last week. The kids were fearless. I want to take my turtles there but they have attitude. I bought DF an assassin bug yesterday. He named it Beatle juice. 

https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z339/28329/photo.jpg


----------



## Hopin4amunche

So I think I just have IB! Brown discharge with a few spots of dark red blood. I hope so!


----------



## 28329

Hopin4amunche said:


> So I think I just have IB! Brown discharge with a few spots of dark red blood. I hope so!

I had that last night just minus the red spots! Hope it is ib for us both.


----------



## Hopin4amunche

28329 said:


> Hopin4amunche said:
> 
> 
> So I think I just have IB! Brown discharge with a few spots of dark red blood. I hope so!
> 
> I had that last night just minus the red spots! Hope it is ib for us both.Click to expand...

I hope so! Loads of baby dust to you!!!! :dust:


----------



## 28329

Baby dust right back at you!! Any symptoms to report?


----------



## Hopin4amunche

28329 said:


> Baby dust right back at you!! Any symptoms to report?

Nothing to big. The last couple of days I have been having pressure and pain in my uterus, small cramps (I thought I was getting a bladder infection), other than that just my bbs feel heavy and tingly last night and my nips are changing colors which they did with the mc too. Oh and hungry. I ate 4 pieces of chicken last night (1 breast and 3 thighs) and I was still hungry! DH looked at me like I was crazy..


----------



## 28329

Just like my symptoms! Everything I'm experiencing this cycle is different. As much as I don't have my hopes up I honestly think I'm in with a good chance.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Anyone answer me this..

Iv booked an appointment to see a nurse at the doctors
thursday morning.. obviously can't explain it to the receptionist lol
so iv got to wait to go in .. but if i explain stuff to the nurse about my
cycles and ask for a blood test will she do one for me or will it be likely i
will have to re book to get it? seems a right fuss for me to go up
to explain stuff and then to not be able to get as blood test and to go back
again


----------



## Hopin4amunche

28329 said:


> Just like my symptoms! Everything I'm experiencing this cycle is different. As much as I don't have my hopes up I honestly think I'm in with a good chance.

AHHH! Hopefully that means we will get our BFP! :happydance:


----------



## haj624

Any one experience pain in their thighs??


----------



## Hopin4amunche

haj624 said:


> Any one experience pain in their thighs??

I had that with my previous pregnancy. I just wanted to rip my legs off.


----------



## haj624

Hopin4amunche said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Any one experience pain in their thighs??
> 
> I had that with my previous pregnancy. I just wanted to rip my legs off.Click to expand...

was it before your bfp or during your pregnancy? i have mild back pain but i keep getting pains in my thighs and my legs feel achey


----------



## Hopin4amunche

haj624 said:


> Hopin4amunche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Any one experience pain in their thighs??
> 
> I had that with my previous pregnancy. I just wanted to rip my legs off.Click to expand...
> 
> was it before your bfp or during your pregnancy? i have mild back pain but i keep getting pains in my thighs and my legs feel acheyClick to expand...

It was before my BFP. I had it for about a week before my bfp. My husband thought I had lost my mind cause I kept complaining about my legs. I don't exercise at all but sure enough a week later a bfp.


----------



## haj624

Hopin4amunche said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin4amunche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Any one experience pain in their thighs??
> 
> I had that with my previous pregnancy. I just wanted to rip my legs off.Click to expand...
> 
> was it before your bfp or during your pregnancy? i have mild back pain but i keep getting pains in my thighs and my legs feel acheyClick to expand...
> 
> It was before my BFP. I had it for about a week before my bfp. My husband thought I had lost my mind cause I kept complaining about my legs. I don't exercise at all but sure enough a week later a bfp.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed thats a sign for me too!!!:headspin:


----------



## 28329

Hopin4amunche said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Just like my symptoms! Everything I'm experiencing this cycle is different. As much as I don't have my hopes up I honestly think I'm in with a good chance.
> 
> AHHH! Hopefully that means we will get our BFP! :happydance:Click to expand...

When are you testing?


----------



## happybeany

I had the thigh pain before my bfp then my entire labour I felt in my thighs with my last pregnancy! It was a nightmare, my hubby kept touching my leg 'encouragingly' in labour and I wanted to kill him :haha:


----------



## 28329

haj624 said:


> Any one experience pain in their thighs??

I have that now. Just complained about my thighs aching as if I'd just done an hour in the gym!


----------



## haj624

eeek ladies that made me excited!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Hopefully that means something for me too!!!


----------



## RAFwife

Girls, can anyone help? FF has put me as 3dpo, but I honestly don't think I am! Last cycle I ovulated CD21, and I usually have much higher temps that what I have today as 3dpo! Also really hoping I'm only 1dpo as the timing would be so much better. Would love any input at all.

My chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/38d101


----------



## Hopin4amunche

28329 said:


> Hopin4amunche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Just like my symptoms! Everything I'm experiencing this cycle is different. As much as I don't have my hopes up I honestly think I'm in with a good chance.
> 
> AHHH! Hopefully that means we will get our BFP! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> When are you testing?Click to expand...

Well I tested like a dummie this morning and of course BFN. I am gunna try and wait for Saturday to try again. DH birthday is the 17th so I am really hoping for a BFP for him since that is all he keeps saying he wants. No pressure you know lol.


----------



## haj624

Hopin4amunche said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin4amunche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Just like my symptoms! Everything I'm experiencing this cycle is different. As much as I don't have my hopes up I honestly think I'm in with a good chance.
> 
> AHHH! Hopefully that means we will get our BFP! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> When are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I tested like a dummie this morning and of course BFN. I am gunna try and wait for Saturday to try again. DH birthday is the 17th so I am really hoping for a BFP for him since that is all he keeps saying he wants. No pressure you know lol.Click to expand...

when is af due??


----------



## 28329

That's men for you. Hope he gets the best prezzie ever!! I'm testing on Thursday/Friday. That way if that brown streaked cm was ib last night then surely it'll show up on an uber sensitive test.


----------



## Hopin4amunche

haj624 said:


> Hopin4amunche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin4amunche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Just like my symptoms! Everything I'm experiencing this cycle is different. As much as I don't have my hopes up I honestly think I'm in with a good chance.
> 
> AHHH! Hopefully that means we will get our BFP! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> When are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I tested like a dummie this morning and of course BFN. I am gunna try and wait for Saturday to try again. DH birthday is the 17th so I am really hoping for a BFP for him since that is all he keeps saying he wants. No pressure you know lol.Click to expand...
> 
> when is af due??Click to expand...

AF is due anywhere between the 5th and the 7th.


----------



## tigerlillie

RAFwife said:


> Girls, can anyone help? FF has put me as 3dpo, but I honestly don't think I am! Last cycle I ovulated CD21, and I usually have much higher temps that what I have today as 3dpo! Also really hoping I'm only 1dpo as the timing would be so much better. Would love any input at all.
> 
> My chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/38d101

Just had a peak at your chart I see you have a couple of open circles after your dip can i ask the reason for these please


----------



## WM61711

Thanks guys! Ive been thinking all morning at work and have come up with nothing! I will probably go shopping and buy a onesie or bib with something daddy related and give it to him, I know, boring lol but i cant think of anything else and I just want to tell him! I may wait until tomorrow for a darker test to show him. Wow there are a million things going through my head now but mostly Im so happy :):kiss::cloud9:


----------



## haj624

Hopin4amunche said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin4amunche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Just like my symptoms! Everything I'm experiencing this cycle is different. As much as I don't have my hopes up I honestly think I'm in with a good chance.
> 
> AHHH! Hopefully that means we will get our BFP! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> When are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I tested like a dummie this morning and of course BFN. I am gunna try and wait for Saturday to try again. DH birthday is the 17th so I am really hoping for a BFP for him since that is all he keeps saying he wants. No pressure you know lol.Click to expand...




WM61711 said:


> Thanks guys! Ive been thinking all morning at work and have come up with nothing! I will probably go shopping and buy a onesie or bib with something daddy related and give it to him, I know, boring lol but i cant think of anything else and I just want to tell him! I may wait until tomorrow for a darker test to show him. Wow there are a million things going through my head now but mostly Im so happy :):kiss::cloud9:

you could always do something like a card from the baby, saying i may only be the size of a poppyseed right now but I cant wait for you to hold me in 9 months :)

maybe put a pic of your test in there.

im lame every month i try to think of ideas of how i would tell my dh


----------



## RAFwife

tigerlillie said:


> RAFwife said:
> 
> 
> Girls, can anyone help? FF has put me as 3dpo, but I honestly don't think I am! Last cycle I ovulated CD21, and I usually have much higher temps that what I have today as 3dpo! Also really hoping I'm only 1dpo as the timing would be so much better. Would love any input at all.
> 
> My chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/38d101
> 
> Just had a peak at your chart I see you have a couple of open circles after your dip can i ask the reason for these pleaseClick to expand...

Thanks for taking a look. I think it means I didn't temp at my normal 6.20am...I never ever sleep through the night, so I take my temp as soon as I wake up. Sometimes again, as long as I've had 3 solid hours! Any thoughts on ovulation date?


----------



## SJDsMommy

4 more days till I test. Considering buying another dollar store test just to see. I have 2 FR tests but not sure I want to use it or not..


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi RAFwife

I have the same prob of not sleeping through the entire night

to help correct your open cirlces there is a temp adjuster that i use on the days i take it at a diff time this helps keep your chart correct, I would suggest adjusting the times as this might give a better picture of when you did 'O'

www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## LalaR

Becyboo__x said:


> Anyone answer me this..
> 
> Iv booked an appointment to see a nurse at the doctors
> thursday morning.. obviously can't explain it to the receptionist lol
> so iv got to wait to go in .. but if i explain stuff to the nurse about my
> cycles and ask for a blood test will she do one for me or will it be likely i
> will have to re book to get it? seems a right fuss for me to go up
> to explain stuff and then to not be able to get as blood test and to go back
> again

It depends. Do the nurses at your surgery have the authorisation to order tests? Our nurses can authorise certain chronic disease tests but you need to discuss things with a gp before being able to get hormone profiles checked. Maybe you might need a phone consultation with your gp first. Can you get that before thursday? Good luck. Remember to take your charts with you if you have some. L


----------



## manny82

AF is due 3 Feb,
last nite i had weird dreams and all day i had heartburn.
today again i have Heartburn, brown streaks in cm, achey cramps like af.


----------



## sharnw

Hi MrsMM

I forgot to ask you may I change my date to the 11th? I Ov'd earlier than expected... Dh will be home valentines day, hoping to surprise him with a BFP 

:dust: XOXOXOXO EVERYONE!


----------



## ginny83

haj624 said:


> Any one experience pain in their thighs??

Pain in my theighs are an AF symptom for me - but I only ever get it during my actual period. Hope this is your month though x




WM61711 said:


> Thanks guys! Ive been thinking all morning at work and have come up with nothing! I will probably go shopping and buy a onesie or bib with something daddy related and give it to him, I know, boring lol but i cant think of anything else and I just want to tell him! I may wait until tomorrow for a darker test to show him. Wow there are a million things going through my head now but mostly Im so happy :):kiss::cloud9:

You must be so excited :happydance: I don't think I'll be able to wait at all to tell my OH!


----------



## WM61711

WM61711 said:


> Thanks guys! Ive been thinking all morning at work and have come up with nothing! I will probably go shopping and buy a onesie or bib with something daddy related and give it to him, I know, boring lol but i cant think of anything else and I just want to tell him! I may wait until tomorrow for a darker test to show him. Wow there are a million things going through my head now but mostly Im so happy :):kiss::cloud9:

You must be so excited :happydance: I don't think I'll be able to wait at all to tell my OH![/QUOTE]

Its actually not as difficult as I thought lol I am just going on like its a normal day, but mainly because I really don't feel pregnant...I feel like tomorrow I could take that test and it will be negative like Im used to seeing. But hopefully I will see darker lines tomorrow and it will really sink in, then I will show it to him!


----------



## skeet9924

WM61711 said:


> I took this one I was gonna send to DH at work but I was like wait, this could be my chance to surprise him in some unique way! What do you guys think?

That is a beautiful :bfp: !!! No doubt about it!!! You should get a digi and show him that .. I bet it would make it more real for him !!!


----------



## ginny83

WM61711 said:


> WM61711 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys! Ive been thinking all morning at work and have come up with nothing! I will probably go shopping and buy a onesie or bib with something daddy related and give it to him, I know, boring lol but i cant think of anything else and I just want to tell him! I may wait until tomorrow for a darker test to show him. Wow there are a million things going through my head now but mostly Im so happy :):kiss::cloud9:
> 
> You must be so excited :happydance: I don't think I'll be able to wait at all to tell my OH!Click to expand...

Its actually not as difficult as I thought lol I am just going on like its a normal day, but mainly because I really don't feel pregnant...I feel like tomorrow I could take that test and it will be negative like Im used to seeing. But hopefully I will see darker lines tomorrow and it will really sink in, then I will show it to him![/QUOTE]

My DS was a suprise, so I took a test with my OH waiting outside of the bathroom since he knew my period was 2 weeks late. Even at six weeks along I didn't feel pregnant! I barely had any symptoms - only the usual ones that I get for AF. Actualy I didn't feel pregnant until about 6.5 weeks when morning sickness started :wacko:


----------



## skeet9924

happybeany said:


> Congratulations WM!
> 
> I just had a call off the dr, there is definitely something up with my hormones so I've got an appointment on weds afternoon to find out what's going on. Eek :( I'm scared.. hoping it's nothing too bad x

Oh I hope it's not too bad.. Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## WM61711

That is a beautiful :bfp: !!! No doubt about it!!! You should get a digi and show him that .. I bet it would make it more real for him !!![/QUOTE said:

> Thank you!:) I really should, I think I will buy one tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> My DS was a suprise said:
> 
> 
> I really feel nothing at all except a slight headache, hoping to avoid MS at all costs! But then again I will take anything that comes with the territory just knowing it'll all lead to my beautiful:baby:Click to expand...


----------



## pinkkitten74

i can test on the 5-6-feb if af doesnt come, as i dont think i can wait till valentines day:)


----------



## 2016

Please can you put me down for 25th Feb. Good luck everyone. :dust:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hello again MrsMM.

Well, I am half way through the Waiting to O Wait, and getting excited about this month's cycle. I should O no later than the 11th (most likely around the 9th) so I should know one way or another by the 27th, though I'm sure I'll start testing before then! 

Thank you again for doing these wonderful testing groups. They sure are appreciated! :hugs:

Good luck to everyone! I can't wait to the see the BFP's begin to roll in! 

:af: :sex: Go :spermy: go!! :sex: :af:


----------



## Ilikecake

Girls please slap me. I'm about 7- 10dpo. Woke up yesterday and was sick about 5 times. I have literally no energy, that much so that I had to ship LO off to grandmas, I slept from 12pm-11pm!!! My nipples have never hurt so much and my back is killing.

Im trying to be rational and keep it in my head that I'm not even at implantation stage yet and that it's most likely a sickness bug, especially as James had it last week...but I'm failing :haha:


----------



## sailorsgirl

yey af has been and gone, now we can finally start bd...once hubby returns home that is :) xxx


----------



## heavenly

Well, I am 14 DPO and tested today but got a BFN, AF hasn't turned up yet though.

So will be waiting til the end of the week now to test, unless AF shows up first!

So please put me down for 3 Feb, thank you. :flower:


----------



## ginny83

heavenly said:


> Well, I am 14 DPO and tested today but got a BFN, AF hasn't turned up yet though.
> 
> So will be waiting til the end of the week now to test, unless AF shows up first!
> 
> So please put me down for 3 Feb, thank you. :flower:

I'm in the same boat! 14DPO (I think) BFN and no sign of AF yet - but I think it's on its way!

Hope this is a good sign for you:)

I really don't think this is my cycle, so I can't wait for AF to turn up so I can get things going again - never thought I'd want to get my period so much!!


----------



## heavenly

ginny83 said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Well, I am 14 DPO and tested today but got a BFN, AF hasn't turned up yet though.
> 
> So will be waiting til the end of the week now to test, unless AF shows up first!
> 
> So please put me down for 3 Feb, thank you. :flower:
> 
> I'm in the same boat! 14DPO (I think) BFN and no sign of AF yet - but I think it's on its way!
> 
> Hope this is a good sign for you:)
> 
> I really don't think this is my cycle, so I can't wait for AF to turn up so I can get things going again - never thought I'd want to get my period so much!!Click to expand...

I know what you mean!!


----------



## happybeany

Ilikecake said:


> Girls please slap me. I'm about 7- 10dpo. Woke up yesterday and was sick about 5 times. I have literally no energy, that much so that I had to ship LO off to grandmas, I slept from 12pm-11pm!!! My nipples have never hurt so much and my back is killing.
> 
> Im trying to be rational and keep it in my head that I'm not even at implantation stage yet and that it's most likely a sickness bug, especially as James had it last week...but I'm failing :haha:

:hugs: If you didn't have the hope it would be weird lol :) good luck xxx


----------



## tigerlillie

I know how you ladies feel, cd62 and still waiting here, and because I have to go to the doc they say i have too (good ole NHS) my last doc sent my files back to the main office and have unregistered me I have to wait for a new one to be allocated....

Went to walk in centre and they said I need a scan because of the pain in left ovary but can't refer me until I have a local GP for the results to go back too grrrrrrr

I really have had enough of this and this cycle

Sorry about the rant ....just want to find out whats going wrong.....


----------



## LalaR

Ilikecake - I know how you are feeling.
10dpo here, exhausted and breasts have been sore on and off all morning. Waves of nausea but I know it can all be pre-AF symptoms. I can't help but hope.
I did have to force myself not to POAS this morning but tomorrow - who knows!!! AF due Friday.
I hope that this is it for both of us. Good luck.


----------



## RockabilyMama

Im Cole, I need some support from you.wonderful ladies as I give support too. Im on cd20 8dpo I have like clock work a 27 day cycle. I'm testing on feb 8. dh and I have been TTC 24+months. please ladies I need some girlfriends on here.you are the only people who know exactly how ifeel. Lots of love and baby dust. Fx bfp


----------



## RockabilyMama

Btw, increased libido, stronger sense smell. Food aversions, always hungry but can't seem to figure out something that sounds good. Always tired.... Well that's not fair more like.lethargic. Twinges in lower left botton ab near ovaries? And pincgimg close to belly botton. There are alot more I'll post my symptoms as DPO soon. The biggest thing I'm noticing that had only happened in.my pregnancies was I'm repelled by.cigarette smoke. I can only smoke two.a.day coming down from a pack a day. So anyways fx for everyone good luck and tons of babydust to you all


----------



## SJDsMommy

Might break down and use my first reaponse test today. I dont feel pregnant at all but I have the testing urge! Should be around 9-11 dpo. No sore breasts but i didnt have that with my first, and not really having any symptoms that I did have with my first. Though my stomach area does feel kind of firm. Now I just need to wait till hubby leaves in an hour and a half so I can test lol I dont like testing while hes home cause then I wouldnt have the chance to surprise him later.


----------



## RockabilyMama

@ happybean your little one is gorgeous! Keep us posted how your pregnancy goes. You are.so very blessed!
Lots of love 
-Cole Marie


----------



## RockabilyMama

LalaR I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm praying that your little angel is watching over you and that this is your month


----------



## RockabilyMama

SJDsMommy wanna be test buddies? I can't.bear another bfn


----------



## happybeany

tigerlillie said:


> I know how you ladies feel, cd62 and still waiting here, and because I have to go to the doc they say i have too (good ole NHS) my last doc sent my files back to the main office and have unregistered me I have to wait for a new one to be allocated....
> 
> Went to walk in centre and they said I need a scan because of the pain in left ovary but can't refer me until I have a local GP for the results to go back too grrrrrrr
> 
> I really have had enough of this and this cycle
> 
> Sorry about the rant ....just want to find out whats going wrong.....

i had an 80-something day cycle last time so I know how frustrating it is :(! xx


----------



## happybeany

RockabilyMama said:


> @ happybean your little one is gorgeous! Keep us posted how your pregnancy goes. You are.so very blessed!
> Lots of love
> -Cole Marie

:hugs: I haven't got a + this time yet, but thankyou so much :) fingers crossed for both of our :bfp:s xxxx


----------



## lizlovelust

Hi ladies, im finally feeling better today! Yay!


----------



## Anababe

Im over here now AF got me last week, im on CD10 now so due to ov in 4 days. Af next due on 18th Feb so that is my test date if you could add me to the list :D Thanks!

FX for lots of Feb BFP's :dust:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Sure. I was going to test on my birthday which is thursday but I dont think I can wait lol this is cycle 7 for me..first baby only took 5 but im still breastfeeding him which makes it a little harder


----------



## charliekay

im due af on the 6th but think im gunna wait till valentines day to test if the witch still hasnt shown up!! my prediction say valentines conception but im hopin its a valentines bfp instead lol xx


----------



## LalaR

RockabilyMama said:


> LalaR I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm praying that your little angel is watching over you and that this is your month

Thanks, it's been hard but life goes on i suppose.

How are you? The ladies on here are great for support. I suppose we all know what each other is going through. I hope that you are successful - some great sounding symptoms btw!!


----------



## haj624

ladies i feel so blah this morning. idk why I'm just feeling so negative. I've been so hopeful the past few days and i just feel totally out of the race today. im 11 dpiui, my boobs arent sore, i havent had IB, i have pains in my abdomen but that happens sometimes. what was new was my back hurt, but thinking about it last night and today maybe my back just hurt:nope: 4 days till i test but im not feeling positive.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Negative..:( I could see the faintest line if I held the test at the right angle or when I took it apart and held the strip to the light but im positive it was just where the line should be. Feeling very discouraged now..ill still test on the 2nd but if its a negative again I probably wont test unless af is mia


----------



## ickle pand

Glad to hear it Liz! I've got sinusitis just now and it's making me miserable :(

SJDsmommy - I hope you get a big juicy line when you next test. 

AFM - Still waiting to ov. I've had pressure round my ovaries and my mojo is through the roof though so that's a good sign that it's going to be soon. I just hope it actually happens this month, last month was so disheartening.


----------



## haj624

I have a question for you ladies. This morning my puppy was barking and it woke me up and I thought in my head, its probably almost time to get up plus i had to pee so I took my temp. it was 97.9. I got up went to the bathroom came back and looked at the clock. It was 4:55. I dont get up till 7:45-8. So it took me like ten min to fall back asleep. my alarm went off at 7:45 and i took my temp. it was 98.64. 7:45 is around the normal time I take it but since I only went back to sleep for a little less then 3 hrs does that mean the tem wasn't accurate?


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi all,

Well AF has just got me, I have never been so happy to see the ugly :witch: lol woohooooo, 61cd is not fun at all. So now I am able to concentrate on this cycle being the 1 for us, hopefully my body will get back to functioning normal this time round.


----------



## ickle pand

Haj624 - Your 2nd temp won't be accurate, so I'd use the first one and correct it for the time. There's one in FF on the Data tab if you use it. There are other adjusters but I usually use the FF one. I'm sure someone else will post a link for you if they have one.


----------



## ickle pand

Yay for AF Tigerlillie! I hope she's kind to you :)


----------



## tigerlillie

Thank you Ickle 

I hope so too xx Fxed and lots of :dust: for you xx


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Glad to hear it Liz! I've got sinusitis just now and it's making me miserable :(
> 
> SJDsmommy - I hope you get a big juicy line when you next test.
> 
> AFM - Still waiting to ov. I've had pressure round my ovaries and my mojo is through the roof though so that's a good sign that it's going to be soon. I just hope it actually happens this month, last month was so disheartening.

Awwww i hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Emmyjean

Well I'll be testing on or around 2/9 - but I'm not holding out much hope here, this cycle. :( We only BD'ed once in the last week, which is when we were supposed to be going at it. Circumstances just weren't on our side for lovins (hubby working late, I got sick, etc). My only fragment of hope is that my cycles have been 29 days exactly for the past few months - if this cycle follows suit, then the day we BD'ed would have been the day before I ovulated.

But again...it's not the most positive outlook...


----------



## lizlovelust

Emmyjean said:


> Well I'll be testing on or around 2/9 - but I'm not holding out much hope here, this cycle. :( We only BD'ed once in the last week, which is when we were supposed to be going at it. Circumstances just weren't on our side for lovins (hubby working late, I got sick, etc). My only fragment of hope is that my cycles have been 29 days exactly for the past few months - if this cycle follows suit, then the day we BD'ed would have been the day before I ovulated.
> 
> But again...it's not the most positive outlook...

FX! It only takes one BD at the right time to conceive, good luck!


----------



## MrsMM24

February is Upon Us....

*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *TIGERLILLIE, ALLYBABY, LILLICHLOE, BABYONBRAIN, FAITHBABIES, DRSQUID, RIVER54, ROSE1990, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, 20SOMETHING, PINKKITTEN74, 2016, PINKSPRINKLES, HEAVENLY, EMMYJEAN, ROCKAILYMAM, ANABABE, SWEETMERE, and CHARLIEKAY* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!! GL FXD!:dust:


:bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *ADAMARIE and WM61711*:happydance::bfp:


*TIGERLILLIE* Take NOTE, this is the ONLY time I want to have to say this but: I am soooo happy that AF has arrived! YAY! Let&#8217;s get your TTC show on the road Hun, we are due!!!:dust:


*ILIKECAKE* YAY for OV!! Let&#8217;s get this TWW over with so we can see your BFP!:dust:


*KARRY1412* We are well into Feb, I am feeling good about your upcoming BFP!:dust:


*LALAR* your testing date is getting close, hang in there Hun!:dust:


*ANNIE77* AWESOME! Substituting your pain killers for BD! You will get that BFP soon, in the meantime, I hope that you are feeling better Hun. No worries either, BDg on or near 2OV, 1OV, OV, OV+1 are the ideal days. You are in this!:dust:


*WM61711* there are sooo many BFPs with no symptoms, that line is VERY convincing! CONGRATS!:dust:


*FROLICKY2011* FXD that you get a surprise at the appt today!:dust:


*NT123* Happy Belated BIRTHDAY!!!:cake::dust:


*SKWEEK35* 11 seems to be your lucky number!! My fingers are crossed for that BFP!!:dust:


*28329* Many BFPs come with NO symptoms, just look at our WM61711! GL FXD!:dust:


*HAJ* Your symptoms are sounding very promising, hang in there:dust:


*SHARNW* YAY to that positive OPK!!! I have changed your date too:dust:


*HAPPYBEANY* I can&#8217;t wait to hear your results&#8230; FXD! Yeah, no, I have no idea why that cycle took a turn for length! I just hope it doesn&#8217;t do the same this month. I am using the CBFM though and I am getting highs so, I&#8217;m hopeful!:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* I hope you keep getting better Hun, I changed your date too:dust:


*SKEET9924* sounds like you have :sex: just enough Hun, come on eggy!:dust:


*SWEETMERE* that BD schedule sounds just about perfect! FXD!:dust:


*NIXILIX* sorry to see you leave us in Feb, but will see you in March Hun! I hope that DD gets well soon!:flower::dust:


*BECYBOO_x* I think that if you do the 4th, 6th, 8th, 10th, and 12th, you should be covered no matter what day it actually occurs on. I would use another method to pinpoint though, just in case. :dust:


*DBZ34* those symptoms are awesome! I am getting excited for you, it is sooo your time Hun!:dust:


*HOPIN4AMUNCHE* definitely sounds like IB, FXD!:dust:


*RAFWIFE* those white circles are going to make it too difficult to be very clear on OV. I think you should do as mentioned and adjust those. It is the only way for you to settle your nerves. Otherwise you will be going through ups and downs as FF tries to pinpoint. GL FXD!:dust:


*SAILORSGIRL* YAY that AF is out! Get to BDg:sex: :dust:


*ALLYBABY* welcome back Hun! I understand, you need to get that moment, but I am happy to see you back! Preseed is good, I hope you will see a BFP sooner rather than later!:dust:


*LILLICHLOE* that&#8217;s not what I call an &#8220;oopsie,&#8221; that more like &#8220;make-up :sex:&#8221; YAY!:dust:


*FAITHBABIES* nice to see you Hun! Those bases are covered Hun, bring on that BFP!:dust:


*MOOSE31* that is an awesome BD schedule, you WILL catch that eggy!:dust:


*PINKSPRINKLES* you are welcome. These threads have been therapy for me, not to mention the awesome TTC buddies and Future Bump buddies that I have made!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in March!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread, April coming soon&#8230; *JUST1MORE*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 32* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD13: You can stalk my chart!! Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Got my 2nd HIGH today on the CBFM! We are getting excited. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... will likely test on 2.13.12 and beyond, in order to see if we get a BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12. FXD!


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Well ladies I don't think it was IB I think AF has come early. Hoping things change by this afternoon but I am doubting it. I have had this every month since my period came back after the MC. I just hate how much this has screwed up my body.


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks MrsMM24!


----------



## Number2in2012

I would love to join you Fab February Ladies. I will be testing on Feb 14th which is also my birthday.I have been taking my vitamins and Dh and I have bd all but one day during ovulation week. We each have a 9yo daughter from previous relationships and we are praying for a miracle! Praying baby dust to all TTC:flower:


----------



## WM61711

Thank you MrsMM! Fx'd, i hope everything falls into place for you and u get ur bfp! 
I took another test this morning and the line is still there, but not as dark as I'd like it to be. Af is officially due tomorrow though so I know its still early. I couldnt keep it from DH any longer though, we were cuddling in bed before work and I said hold on, I have a surprise for u. So I go and grab the two tests and bring them to him and he says what your ovulating again? Lol i said noo blue is LH, pink tests are for....and shoots straight up and says did u take these?? I said open them (I kept them in the packages) and he shouts are u pregnant! Tears came to his eyes and let me tell u, in the three years i've known him i have never seen this man shed a tear! We both started crying it was so amazing:cloud9:


----------



## DBZ34

WM61711 said:


> Thank you MrsMM! Fx'd, i hope everything falls into place for you and u get ur bfp!
> I took another test this morning and the line is still there, but not as dark as I'd like it to be. Af is officially due tomorrow though so I know its still early. I couldnt keep it from DH any longer though, we were cuddling in bed before work and I said hold on, I have a surprise for u. So I go and grab the two tests and bring them to him and he says what your ovulating again? Lol i said noo blue is LH, pink tests are for....and shoots straight up and says did u take these?? I said open them (I kept them in the packages) and he shouts are u pregnant! Tears came to his eyes and let me tell u, in the three years i've known him i have never seen this man shed a tear! We both started crying it was so amazing:cloud9:

Wow. What an amazing story! I think tears almost came into my eyes reading that. How magical and wonderful! :)


----------



## heavenly

WM61711 said:


> I said open them (I kept them in the packages) and he shouts are u pregnant! Tears came to his eyes and let me tell u, in the three years i've known him i have never seen this man shed a tear! We both started crying it was so amazing:cloud9:

Awww, that's lovely. :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

That's so sweet, you had tears in my eyes! Congrats!


----------



## haj624

WM61711 said:


> Thank you MrsMM! Fx'd, i hope everything falls into place for you and u get ur bfp!
> I took another test this morning and the line is still there, but not as dark as I'd like it to be. Af is officially due tomorrow though so I know its still early. I couldnt keep it from DH any longer though, we were cuddling in bed before work and I said hold on, I have a surprise for u. So I go and grab the two tests and bring them to him and he says what your ovulating again? Lol i said noo blue is LH, pink tests are for....and shoots straight up and says did u take these?? I said open them (I kept them in the packages) and he shouts are u pregnant! Tears came to his eyes and let me tell u, in the three years i've known him i have never seen this man shed a tear! We both started crying it was so amazing:cloud9:

i just teared up too:cry:


----------



## RebeccaLO

Well done on the BFP's, I'm feeling super positive this month ladies. There's going to be more BFP's I'm sure of it. I'm currently Cd13/36 and I'll prob ovulate next week. Oh and I just got engaged and we're on holiday at the moment so I plan on wearing him out with bd! Only problem is bought no o sticks etc with me so will be going off cm alone. Bit risky but what can you do?! Looking forward to the tww! 
:dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

I also teared up!


----------



## Jai Me

Congrats! WM61711!!! :yipee:


----------



## happybeany

Yay for AF tiger :) 

Thanks mrsmm, wish I could afford a cbfm..! My appointment is at half 3 tomorrow so I'll let everyone know what the problem with my damn hormones is, eek. I'm currently lay in bed with my hips raised up to encourage any wigglers --- so attractive :haha: xxx


----------



## happybeany

WM61711 said:


> Thank you MrsMM! Fx'd, i hope everything falls into place for you and u get ur bfp!
> I took another test this morning and the line is still there, but not as dark as I'd like it to be. Af is officially due tomorrow though so I know its still early. I couldnt keep it from DH any longer though, we were cuddling in bed before work and I said hold on, I have a surprise for u. So I go and grab the two tests and bring them to him and he says what your ovulating again? Lol i said noo blue is LH, pink tests are for....and shoots straight up and says did u take these?? I said open them (I kept them in the packages) and he shouts are u pregnant! Tears came to his eyes and let me tell u, in the three years i've known him i have never seen this man shed a tear! We both started crying it was so amazing:cloud9:

That made my day :cloud9: xxx


----------



## allybaby

Thanks for sharing that, wm61711. It brought tears to my eyes. I don't think you could have asked for a better way to tell him. I hope there will be more lucky ladies having that experience this month. Congratulations.


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi everyone, can I join please? I'm a bit late to the party, but we've been on a ttc break since oct (got cold feet!), but I'm back now and raring to go!

I won't be temping or using OPKs and I'll be trying not to symptom spot as it drives me insane, we are just hoping for another bfp without having to get into all the other stuff. I'm a fair bit older than I was the last time though so we'll see how it goes.

I don't really have a testing date, but think af will be due valentines or just after so i suppose if she doesn't show I'll be testing around then.

Lost of :dust: to all :)


----------



## Annie77

well - I continue to have bad backpain but alas, nothing to do with cycle or pregnancy related.
I can't really symptom spot at the moment as my back pain really is all-consuming and the codeine tablets make me nauseous, the pain is like toothache from lower back down to back of knees and round to abdomen so couldn't register any cramps even if I had them.
And I have forgotten to take my folic acid 2 nights running - any bets this is my month and I spent 9 mths worrying about effects of codeine, tens machine and low folic acid :-S


----------



## sailorsgirl

Wow congrats on the BFPs ladies! Hope lots more of us join you this month xxx


----------



## sharnw

FF moved me a day back :( but I'l still test on the 11th :)


----------



## Stephers35

I'm back! After a BFP in November, we lost it at a bit over 8 weeks. Starting to try again this month. Can you add me as a February 26th tester?

Thanks, and good luck and positive thoughts to all the testers and hopeful mommies-to-be!


----------



## lizlovelust

Stephers35 said:


> I'm back! After a BFP in November, we lost it at a bit over 8 weeks. Starting to try again this month. Can you add me as a February 26th tester?
> 
> Thanks, and good luck and positive thoughts to all the testers and hopeful mommies-to-be!

Awwww I'm so sorry! :flower:


----------



## haj624

Stephers35 said:


> I'm back! After a BFP in November, we lost it at a bit over 8 weeks. Starting to try again this month. Can you add me as a February 26th tester?
> 
> Thanks, and good luck and positive thoughts to all the testers and hopeful mommies-to-be!

so sorry for your loss!!:hugs:


----------



## LilyLee

MrsMM, can you please move me right back to 29 Feb? My cycle is all out of whack since getting the implant removed, still hoping Feb is our month tho!


----------



## WM61711

Thank you so much ladies, you guys are wonderful:flower: Im still not convinced though, im getting a few-AF like cramps bt I know thats fairly common. DH txted me at work saying buy a digital and whatever you do dont pee! Lol um kinda hard since im working 7 hours, I didnt make it of course so now im home and hes forcing me to drink this gallon of water! Poor guy I had to explain that if its diluted it really won't work, so I will take it tomorrow am. 
February is finally here, I'm so excited for the first testers!:thumbup:


----------



## Hopin4amunche

The spotting has stopped! Woo HOO so hopefully it was IB! Although I am knocking on ever wood surface now incase I jinx myself.


----------



## ginny83

Count me out, my AF has just arrived.

I'm quite excited though as this will be our first cycle properly ttc! I've just started taking my temps the other day so it'll be interesting to see if I can tell when I O. 

So I might end up testing again on the 27/28 Feb.

Hope to see some more :BFP: !!


----------



## heavenly

Well I am 15DPO and CD28, which is a long cycle for me, STILL no AF and no AF pains either!

It's my first round of Clomid, I am thinking it must be fannying around with my cycle!!

I tested on 14DPO and got a BFN so won't test again til Friday, 3 Feb.

Love and :dust: to all.


----------



## Number2in2012

Congratulations!!! WM61711 !!!


----------



## haj624

heavenly said:


> Well I am 15DPO and CD28, which is a long cycle for me, STILL no AF and no AF pains either!
> 
> It's my first round of Clomid, I am thinking it must be fannying around with my cycle!!
> 
> I tested on 14DPO and got a BFN so won't test again til Friday, 3 Feb.
> 
> Love and :dust: to all.

Youre not out till the witch shows but clomid can do that. my first cycle on it i was 6 days late


----------



## lizlovelust

I feel so weird today, ive lost weight but seems like my tummie is bloated, im not even close to AF yet! Not sure whats going on?


----------



## WM61711

Number2in2012 said:


> Congratulations!!! WM61711 !!!

Thank you!:flower:



Hopin4amunche said:


> The spotting has stopped! Woo HOO so hopefully it was IB! Although I am knocking on ever wood surface now incase I jinx myself.

Yay hoping this leads to your bfp! When are you testing?


----------



## karry1412

TGI FEBRUARY!!!​

DBZ34 - Always keep the hope. Best of luck for the 6th. I'll be thinking of you :flower:

happybeany - Hope your appointment goes well & you have nothing to worry about. A family friend had trouble conceiving & all she had to do was take a couple of tablets (not sure what) & she was pregnant within two months. Hopefully that's all it will take for you too :flower:

Hopin4amunche - Delighted the spotting stopped! :happydance: How long til testing?

28329 - Hope the spotting is a good sign!! I'm slightly jealous! :haha:

Becyboo - You could explain to the receptionist - they hear all sorts so I'm sure they won't bat an eyelid. I know in my GPs they only do blood tests on Tuesdays & Thursdays so I have to book in for them. Hope it goes well :flower:

RAFwife - I think adjusting the temps is the best idea but I think your timing is fine if you are 3dpo. But I'm still a temping newbie :blush:

Ilikecake - I'm not sure what's going on but it does not sound pleasant! I hope you feel better soon :flower:

sailorsgirl - Sorry AF got you in the first place but I do like that part of the cycle! It's a fresh start. Good like with this one!

tigerlillie - I'm so glad AF finally arrived for you!! It was awful for me last cycle getting to cd 45 - I can't even imagine what 61 is like. Hope you get your BFP this cycle now - you deserve it after all that! :flower:

RockabilyMama - Hi! :wave: I'm cd 27 & 8 dpo so we're similar enough. All the girls on here are amazing & you can feel free to PM me any time you need someone to talk to :hugs:

lizlovelust - So delighted to hear you're feeling better! :hugs:

Anababe - Sorry to see you over here, in the nicest possible sense :flower:

haj624 - I think the temp adjuster would be your best bet :thumbup: What kind of puppy do you have? My German Shepherd is curled up in front of the fire after his walk :hugs:

Emmyjean - It sucks when things don't really go according to plan but it only takes one of those little guys so fingers crossed!

MrsMM24 - I hope you're right that this is my month! I'm feeling very positive but I hope I'm not building myself up for a fall. I'm glad to hear things are going according to plan for you. Good luck for Friday & on 13/02! :thumbup:

WM61711 - That is so so sweet!!! :cry: 

RebeccaLO - Congratulations on your engagement! :flower:

baby_maybe - Welcome! :wave:

Annie77 - Sorry to hear your back is still at you :hugs: Hope you feel better soon :flower:

Stephers35 - So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

ginny83 - Sorry to hear AF arrived but glad you still have a chance of a February BFP. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## karry1412

lizlovelust said:


> I feel so weird today, ive lost weight but seems like my tummie is bloated, im not even close to AF yet! Not sure whats going on?

Tis a symptom my dear! :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

karry1412 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I feel so weird today, ive lost weight but seems like my tummie is bloated, im not even close to AF yet! Not sure whats going on?
> 
> Tis a symptom my dear! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Really? Bloating at only 7DPO can be a symptom??


----------



## Annie77

HAPPY FERTILE FEBRUARY TO ALL OF YOU!

Fingers crossed it is a good one with lots of BFP's or valentine's conceptions!


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Well ladies the spotting has started again this time it is more. Hoping it disappears again took a test this morning BFN. But my bbs look so weird! You can see every vein and they are so much fuller even DH made a comment last night. I don't know I am trying not to get my hopes up or down, I am trying to stay positive but it is so hard!


----------



## DBZ34

It's always so hard in the TWW, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, Hopin4! 

Today symptoms (at 10-17DPO...still no idea when I ov'd this cycle because of the meds) : temp up slightly, bloated, tired, acid reflux, backache, gassy, runny nose, crampy on and off, dizzy, and sore bbs. 

Seems like I have every symptom in the book. I think the progesterone meds are still messing with my body, even though I stopped taking them on Monday. I'm hoping my body will settle down when the meds get out of my system...5 more days until I test, if AF doesn't show first! :)


----------



## SIEGAL

Add me for Feb 26 --- month #5 of TTC


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl i will be testing 14 feb if af doesn't show hope i get a valentine's bfp for the oh xxx


----------



## happybeany

Well, had my hormone appointment. My hormones are off kilter but not too badly, so having another test in a couple of months after I've lost a bit of weight () to see if they're still being stupid, then if there's still a problem they're referring me to a specialist.x


----------



## Hopin4amunche

This isn't spotting this is AF sucky. Oh well MrsMM Can you change me to the 29th! Hopefully the leap year will bring me luck!


----------



## haj624

karry1412 said:


> TGI FEBRUARY!!!​
> 
> DBZ34 - Always keep the hope. Best of luck for the 6th. I'll be thinking of you :flower:
> 
> happybeany - Hope your appointment goes well & you have nothing to worry about. A family friend had trouble conceiving & all she had to do was take a couple of tablets (not sure what) & she was pregnant within two months. Hopefully that's all it will take for you too :flower:
> 
> Hopin4amunche - Delighted the spotting stopped! :happydance: How long til testing?
> 
> 28329 - Hope the spotting is a good sign!! I'm slightly jealous! :haha:
> 
> Becyboo - You could explain to the receptionist - they hear all sorts so I'm sure they won't bat an eyelid. I know in my GPs they only do blood tests on Tuesdays & Thursdays so I have to book in for them. Hope it goes well :flower:
> 
> RAFwife - I think adjusting the temps is the best idea but I think your timing is fine if you are 3dpo. But I'm still a temping newbie :blush:
> 
> Ilikecake - I'm not sure what's going on but it does not sound pleasant! I hope you feel better soon :flower:
> 
> sailorsgirl - Sorry AF got you in the first place but I do like that part of the cycle! It's a fresh start. Good like with this one!
> 
> tigerlillie - I'm so glad AF finally arrived for you!! It was awful for me last cycle getting to cd 45 - I can't even imagine what 61 is like. Hope you get your BFP this cycle now - you deserve it after all that! :flower:
> 
> RockabilyMama - Hi! :wave: I'm cd 27 & 8 dpo so we're similar enough. All the girls on here are amazing & you can feel free to PM me any time you need someone to talk to :hugs:
> 
> lizlovelust - So delighted to hear you're feeling better! :hugs:
> 
> Anababe - Sorry to see you over here, in the nicest possible sense :flower:
> 
> haj624 - I think the temp adjuster would be your best bet :thumbup: What kind of puppy do you have? My German Shepherd is curled up in front of the fire after his walk :hugs:
> 
> Emmyjean - It sucks when things don't really go according to plan but it only takes one of those little guys so fingers crossed!
> 
> MrsMM24 - I hope you're right that this is my month! I'm feeling very positive but I hope I'm not building myself up for a fall. I'm glad to hear things are going according to plan for you. Good luck for Friday & on 13/02! :thumbup:
> 
> WM61711 - That is so so sweet!!! :cry:
> 
> RebeccaLO - Congratulations on your engagement! :flower:
> 
> baby_maybe - Welcome! :wave:
> 
> Annie77 - Sorry to hear your back is still at you :hugs: Hope you feel better soon :flower:
> 
> Stephers35 - So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:
> 
> ginny83 - Sorry to hear AF arrived but glad you still have a chance of a February BFP. Good luck! :thumbup:

I have a King Charles Cavalier. He is a terror lol. I used to temperature adjuster yesterday. Unfortunately i keep waking up in the middle of the night so i know todays temp wasn't accurate. i woke up at what i thought was like 2 am and went to the bathroom but it was really 5 something and then i woke up again and 630 and i just took my temp but it wasnt accurate bc i had just gotten up at 5 and then when i woke up at 745 i took it again and there was a difference...so todays is down the toilet :shrug:


----------



## haj624

so where are the 10 ladies that are supposed to test today?? i want to see some BFP's to start off Feb!!!!


----------



## Ilikecake

Hopin4amunche said:


> This isn't spotting this is AF sucky. Oh well MrsMM Can you change me to the 29th! Hopefully the leap year will bring me luck!

Good luck for the end of the month :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## manny82

hello everyone.. i have this weird taste in my mouth from last two days..even when m not eating. is this s a sign????


----------



## haj624

manny82 said:


> hello everyone.. i have this weird taste in my mouth from last two days..even when m not eating. is this s a sign????

is it metallic like???


----------



## manny82

haj624 said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone.. i have this weird taste in my mouth from last two days..even when m not eating. is this s a sign????
> 
> is it metallic like???Click to expand...

yes...i had heartburn before this..


----------



## haj624

manny82 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone.. i have this weird taste in my mouth from last two days..even when m not eating. is this s a sign????
> 
> is it metallic like???Click to expand...
> 
> yes...i had heartburn before this..Click to expand...

Thats a good sign!!! How many dpo are you??? Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## manny82

haj624 said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone.. i have this weird taste in my mouth from last two days..even when m not eating. is this s a sign????
> 
> is it metallic like???Click to expand...
> 
> yes...i had heartburn before this..Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a good sign!!! How many dpo are you??? Fingers crossed!!!Click to expand...

i dont know lol prob 13 or 14 ..af is due feb 04


----------



## haj624

manny82 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone.. i have this weird taste in my mouth from last two days..even when m not eating. is this s a sign????
> 
> is it metallic like???Click to expand...
> 
> yes...i had heartburn before this..Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a good sign!!! How many dpo are you??? Fingers crossed!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know lol prob 13 or 14 ..af is due feb 04Click to expand...

sounds good to me....same day af is due for me!! hope this is our month!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## manny82

haj624 said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone.. i have this weird taste in my mouth from last two days..even when m not eating. is this s a sign????
> 
> is it metallic like???Click to expand...
> 
> yes...i had heartburn before this..Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a good sign!!! How many dpo are you??? Fingers crossed!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know lol prob 13 or 14 ..af is due feb 04Click to expand...
> 
> sounds good to me....same day af is due for me!! hope this is our month!!:baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...

yayayayay..how long u been ttc??

this is my cylce 3.. i hope feb is our month... Fingers crossed


----------



## haj624

manny82 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone.. i have this weird taste in my mouth from last two days..even when m not eating. is this s a sign????
> 
> is it metallic like???Click to expand...
> 
> yes...i had heartburn before this..Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a good sign!!! How many dpo are you??? Fingers crossed!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know lol prob 13 or 14 ..af is due feb 04Click to expand...
> 
> sounds good to me....same day af is due for me!! hope this is our month!!:baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> yayayayay..how long u been ttc??
> 
> this is my cylce 3.. i hope feb is our month... Fingers crossedClick to expand...

dh and i are on our 5th cycle


----------



## manny82

haj624 said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone.. i have this weird taste in my mouth from last two days..even when m not eating. is this s a sign????
> 
> is it metallic like???Click to expand...
> 
> yes...i had heartburn before this..Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a good sign!!! How many dpo are you??? Fingers crossed!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know lol prob 13 or 14 ..af is due feb 04Click to expand...
> 
> sounds good to me....same day af is due for me!! hope this is our month!!:baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> yayayayay..how long u been ttc??
> 
> this is my cylce 3.. i hope feb is our month... Fingers crossedClick to expand...
> 
> dh and i are on our 5th cycleClick to expand...

good luck girl...stay positive


----------



## MrsMM24

*February!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo FERTILITY February!!!!


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *NUMBER2IN2012, BABY_MAYBE, SIEGAL, CAZ & BOB, and STEPHERS35* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!! GL FXD!:dust:


:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*2PEAS4WINGS, ALIE, BUBBALOO2011, CHRISTIELEE83, HAYADDIE, LILYBUMP, MRGN626, SHEY*:paper::test:


*WM61711* That was an amazing reveal! I think I had a few tears building up as well. Well done!:flower:


*REBECCALO* Wear him OUT!!!! CONGRATS on your engagement as well!:flower::dust:


*HAPPYBEANY* I bought my CBFM on eBay for much less than half price. Take a look, it's a steal! I hope the legs have come down and the wigglers are in place. It sounds like your appt was promising since things arent too far messed around. If you need a little motivation, there are plenty of ladies on MFP (myfitnesspal.com) that are also on BnB that will help you out, try it. I am maiaj:dust:


*STEPHERS35* sorry for your loss. I hope you get a fantastic BFP sooner rather later:dust:


*ANNIE77* Do you know when you think you will test?:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* mine does that around OV and through my LP, this could very well mean you are having implantation! FXD!:dust:


*GINNY83*so sorry AF flew in on you... temping will be a huge help. When you get a second, attach the link to your temping chart and we will all help you stalk it:dust:


*MANNY82* this is a sign for a lot of women, hang in there, looks like we have a BFP coming soon!:dust:


*HEAVENLY* Hang in there Hun! Soy, works like clomid, did that same thing to my cycle, I hope you still get in there to catch the egyy!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in March!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread, April coming soon *HOPIN4AMUNCHE, LILYLEE, and GINNY83*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 61* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD14: You can stalk my chart!! Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, I was able to move my donation to Thursday evening! Tomorrow! Come on TWW! A HIGH today on the CBFM! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks for the welcome Karry :wave:

Nothing to report here, I'm probably around ov at the moment but since I'm not tracking I don't have any idea really!!

Everyone that's testing or has symptoms - good luck I hope you all get your bfp's soon :) fx xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks for the welcome mrsMM :wave: oh and thanks for the diagram, it's ace :)


----------



## lizlovelust

MrsMM really you think i could be experiensing inplantation??? Oh man i hope so! Ive never been bloated from O or in my LP before!


----------



## Shey

The witch showed her face on saturday!


----------



## Hopin4amunche

So DH and I have decided we are going to use OPK's this time around. Hopefully it helps.


----------



## haj624

MrsMM24 said:


> *February!!!*
> 
> 
> https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388
> 
> This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!
> 
> This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.
> 
> *AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)
> 
> *Thanks DEBZIE*

See I'm a little confused...if it has on this lovely chart you provided...implantation 8-9 wouldnt you have to implant between then...how could it not be till 12dpo?? :shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

*HAJ* this design was created with the idea that there is about a 2-3 days window on either side. Many U/S have shown that 12DPO can still be implanting. That fall in line with the chart as 3 days after the 8-9 is 11-12DPO. I just posted the chart, all the information that goes along is left out.... GL FXD!:dust:


*LIZLOVE* Most definitely you could be implanting. Same goes as above, 2-3 days on the other side of 8-9 is 5-6 DPO... There is really a window for implanation that you can read up online, it is confirmed through U/S in those that have that type of OV monitoring, to be between 5-12DPO.... GL :dust:


----------



## Bay

Hello ladies,

I hope it isn't too late to join the party!

We have been ttc for 5 months (ntnp for 9 months). AF is due tomorrow, so i am keeping everything crossed hehe.

Goodluck and truckloads of baby dust to all!! :happydance:


----------



## haj624

MrsMM24 said:


> *HAJ* this design was created with the idea that there is about a 2-3 days window on either side. Many U/S have shown that 12DPO can still be implanting. That fall in line with the chart as 3 days after the 8-9 is 11-12DPO. I just posted the chart, all the information that goes along is left out.... GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *LIZLOVE* Most definitely you could be implanting. Same goes as above, 2-3 days on the other side of 8-9 is 5-6 DPO... There is really a window for implanation that you can read up online, it is confirmed through U/S in those that have that type of OV monitoring, to be between 5-12DPO.... GL :dust:

lol thanks!! I'm a worry wart!:wacko:


----------



## ShellSunshine

Hey y'all! Pencil me in for feb 12! FX'ed for all of you!


----------



## baby_maybe

ShellSunshine said:


> Hey y'all! Pencil me in for feb 12! FX'ed for all of you!

Welcome :wave:, love your avatar pic btw :thumbup:


----------



## tigerlillie

Ohhhh Mrs MM you did make me chuckle when i read what you wrote hehehehe and yes we are well over due for our BFP's

Congrats w61711, you brought tears to my eyes when i read how your OH reacted, was sooooo sweet xxx I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx

Well if I go by Nov-Dec cycle I should be due to O Valentines day wooohoooo and I have made sure OH isnt working then either hehehhe, I am going to continue temping this cycle, and going to give OPK's a try, no harm in trying i thinks hehehhe

FXed and :dust: to everyone this is going to be OUR lucky month xxx

Shelley


----------



## Sholi

Hi, pls add me to the 24th. Going to the doctor tomorrow so we can be checked out


----------



## Bay

Wow mrsMM you are super organised. Not only is your list chronologically ordered, you even have our names in alphabetical file!


----------



## Mazzy17

Can i join please? I will be testing on valentines day :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi mazzy :wave:

I just noticed in your sig that you got married on my birthday :D


----------



## skweek35

Hi all, 
Well back to cd1 for - yup AF showed up today. Will have to work my dates out again. GL and :dust: to all still to test.


----------



## haj624

:


skweek35 said:


> Hi all,
> Well back to cd1 for - yup AF showed up today. Will have to work my dates out again. GL and :dust: to all still to test.

:hugs: fingers crossed for some vday love for a bfp next month!!


----------



## Annie77

MrsMM24 - am bit muddled. The last few cycles I have ov pains on cd12 and luteal is 14 days after. So I guess I will be testing fri 10th but no obvious symptoms apart from a spot on my face today.


----------



## skweek35

haj624 said:


> :
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Well back to cd1 for - yup AF showed up today. Will have to work my dates out again. GL and :dust: to all still to test.
> 
> :hugs: fingers crossed for some vday love for a bfp next month!!Click to expand...

Oh hell yes! Bring it on! :haha:


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Tested a day early.. for our 4 month wedding anni and BFP!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> Tested a day early.. for our 4 month wedding anni and BFP!!!

Awww that's fab congratulations. H&H 9 months :)


----------



## hasti2011

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> Tested a day early.. for our 4 month wedding anni and BFP!!!

WOW, CONGRATS. H&H:cloud9:


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Here is the FRER!
 



Attached Files:







photo 1-1.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 34


----------



## WM61711

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> Tested a day early.. for our 4 month wedding anni and BFP!!!

Beautiful lines, congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!!! That a beautiful bfp !!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## sharnw

Just lovely! Congrats!!


----------



## jynxycat

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> Tested a day early.. for our 4 month wedding anni and BFP!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## tigerlillie

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> Tested a day early.. for our 4 month wedding anni and BFP!!!

Congratulations :baby: :happydance: wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :cloud9:


----------



## butterworth

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> Tested a day early.. for our 4 month wedding anni and BFP!!!

congrats H&H 9 months


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA0ODUtMS5qcGc.jpg
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA0ODQtMy5qcGc.jpg
what do you think?


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

I can see the faintest line on the bottom one!


----------



## danni2kids

Hi ladies:hi: can i be put down for the 7th. Thanks:thumbup:

Congratulations to those already with a BFP and :dust::dust::dust::dust: to the rest of us xxx


----------



## AltaMom

Congrats Mrs_Dutch!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ckngratulations mrs dutch! xx


----------



## ickle pand

Liz - I see a very faint line on the bottom test. I can't tell if there's any colour to it or not though.


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats mrs Dutch!


----------



## RebeccaLO

Congrats! How exciting :) x
:dust:


----------



## Ilikecake

Congrats mrs Dutch!


I feel so bloomin rough today, after disappearing straight away again the bug has hit me full force now :(


----------



## Keeda

Count me in for Feb 8 th please. One week to go almost sigh! !!!


----------



## pinkkitten74

counting down the days sucks:(


----------



## pinkkitten74

MrsMM24 said:


> *February!!!*
> 
> 
> https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388
> 
> This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!
> 
> This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.
> 
> *AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!
> 
> (Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)
> 
> *Thanks DEBZIE*

this is a great picture:)


----------



## heavenly

I'm out. Please take me off 3 Feb. I will be testing in March now.

:dust: to everyone testing this month!!


----------



## happybeany

Congratulations MrsDutch :) 

Liz - I can see a line on the bottom one but it looks more like an evap :flower:

Good luck everyone. What cycle number is everyone on? I should be on number 5 now, but I missed two periods so technically on number3 (lucky number 3?) :) xx


----------



## ickle pand

I've not been counting cycles but roughly cycle 48 :(


----------



## TLC

Morning all

Please add me for the 9th

C2 O on 28th January
Please put me down to test on February 9th 
Good luck everyone
Tracy
x


----------



## happybeany

ickle pand said:


> I've not been counting cycles but roughly cycle 48 :(

Oh my life it's definitely your turn then :flower::hugs:xxx


----------



## ickle pand

I hope so, although part of me wants to wait until I've lost the weight that I need to so that I can have a healthy, stress free pregnancy :)


----------



## heavenly

happybeany said:


> Good luck everyone. What cycle number is everyone on? I should be on number 5 now, but I missed two periods so technically on number3 (lucky number 3?) :) xx

Just finished my 49th cycle!!

And I am still sane.....ish...:wacko:


----------



## sailorsgirl

My 1st cycle :) xx


----------



## happybeany

ickle pand said:


> I hope so, although part of me wants to wait until I've lost the weight that I need to so that I can have a healthy, stress free pregnancy :)

I know how you feel - I need to lose quite a bit at the minute! :happydance: go us :happydance:


----------



## happybeany

heavenly said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone. What cycle number is everyone on? I should be on number 5 now, but I missed two periods so technically on number3 (lucky number 3?) :) xx
> 
> Just finished my 49th cycle!!
> 
> And I am still sane.....ish...:wacko:Click to expand...

Oh my, I don't know how you're stilll sane. I'm going loopy and I'm only on no 3 :( :hugs: good luck sweetie :dust: Are you getting treatment xx


----------



## ickle pand

We're about the same then Heavenly :) Hopefully 2012 is the year for us both. 

Happy beany - I'm hoping that concentrating on losing weight takes my mind off TTC for a while and obviously losing weight will boost my fertility so that I can get pregnant again without IVF :)


----------



## 28329

I'm at the end of cycle 7.


----------



## DaisyQ

Middle of cycle 7....


----------



## lizlovelust

So I'm pretty sure it was an evap :(
No line at all today.


----------



## ginny83

Well this will be my first cycle ever properly trying.

The last cycle we only had unprotected sex once as a bit of an oops (at first we were going to wait until April to start trying) - so i'm not really sure if that even counts.

Also, since I started using fertility friend I just realised they start CD1 not from the start of your flow, not spotting? I always thought you included spotting - learnt something new


----------



## Charisse28

UPDATE, BFN for me this morning.


----------



## 2Peas4wings

I just got my :bfp: We are SOOo excited!! :D


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats 2peas, how exciting :happydance:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ooh congratulations!x


----------



## haj624

ok ladies im 12dpo and my temp dropped from 98.32 to 97.71. I'm guessing AF is on her way :cry: I feel so defeated


----------



## MrsMM24

FERTILITY February!!!!​

:cake:Happy Birthday SJDSMOMMY!!:cake:


:test:*CHARISSE28, DIPSYSP, FROLICKY2011, ROSE1990, and SJDSMOMMY*:test:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *BAY, SHELLSUNSHINE, SHOLI, MAZZY, DANNI2KIDS, KEEDA, and TLC* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!! GL FXD!:dust:


:bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *MRS_DUTCH15 and 2PEAS4WINGS*:happydance::bfp:


:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*ALIE, BUBBALOO2011, CHRISTIELEE83, HAYADDIE, LILYBUMP, MRGN626*:paper::test:


*HOPIN4AMUNCHE* OPKs will definitely help you, but can also drive you crazy, so if you get the chance, get digi's. FXD!:dust:


*BAY* Yes! Welcome to the party! I am an organization fanatic! I hope you don't get to see much of it however, as you should be getting a nice dark bfp this cycle!:dust:


*TIGERLILLIE* so glad you were about to get some laughter out. I strive to help in any way. A V-day OV is wonderful! I can't wait!:dust:


*ANNIE77* well, if I recall, you don't temp or use OPKs so, it seems like you will have to just make sure to OV every day at the least until you know something. I will put the 10th down, and my FXD tightly!!:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* No worries, it is still early for you. Hang in there! :dust:


*GINNY83* nope, AF is measured from full flow. That should not affect your cycle very much though.:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in March!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread, April coming soon *SHEY, SKWEEK35, and HEAVENLY*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 61* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD15: You can stalk my chart!! No PEAK yet, but still high. Donation this evening! Come on TWW! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## 2Peas4wings

Thanks so much!!


----------



## LalaR

MrsMM - I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you to get that BFP before 15th Feb. I hope that you get your peak soon.

AFM - not sure what is happening today. I tested mid morning with my 2nd urine and it was neg at 5 mins so I binned it. 2h later I went to put something in the bin and there was the test with 2 lines!! So now I am not sure if it was an evap or a BFP. The line was as thick as the control with colour all the way through - about 1/3 of the darkness of the control. I have had loads of water today so my urine is really dilute. Not going to be able to retest until the morning now. Fingers crossed that this is it!!


----------



## Number2in2012

Hi ladies.I have some unsettling news today. My AF was 1/16-1/21.Dh and I bd everyday since. AF was not due again until 2/10, which was why I wanted to test on 2/14.Well last night I had some brown spotting and I started to get excited since it was 6 days after OV hoping it may be implantation bleeding.However, this morning it was heavier with some clot like particles.I have never had AF be over a week early.I dont know what to think. Has anyone else experienced this?:shrug:


----------



## Number2in2012

CONGRATILATIONS 2PEAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## babyonbrain

Yippie :)


----------



## manny82

congrats for BFPS ladies!!!!


----------



## Number2in2012

Congrats MrsDutch!!!:happydance:


----------



## manny82

Well i couldnt stop myself so I tested this morning...BFN for me this morning
AF is due friday or Sat..but i have feeling this not my month.. i have very mild af like pain i think they re on their way..:( 
but congrats to ladies who got BFP..


----------



## Number2in2012

MrsMM, could you move me to the 29th please???


----------



## lizlovelust

I think my cold went into a sinus infection, any tips for meds i can use when im in my TWw?


----------



## newlywedlife

@lizluvlust, have you tried using a netipot? It works wonders for my sinus infections :)

@MrsMM, can you please move me to Feb 16th for test date as I think I'm just now ovulating, CD20 ... anyone else ov CD20?? Seems late, or is this normal?

Congrats ladies on all of your BFP's, hope you have H&H 9 :)


----------



## lizlovelust

newlywedlife said:


> @lizluvlust, have you tried using a netipot? It works wonders for my sinus infections :)
> 
> @MrsMM, can you please move me to Feb 16th for test date as I think I'm just now ovulating, CD20 ... anyone else ov CD20?? Seems late, or is this normal?
> 
> Congrats ladies on all of your BFP's, hope you have H&H 9 :)

Ive thought about it, my mom has one, but im affraid of using it! What if i breathe in the water and choke??


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> newlywedlife said:
> 
> 
> @lizluvlust, have you tried using a netipot? It works wonders for my sinus infections :)
> 
> @MrsMM, can you please move me to Feb 16th for test date as I think I'm just now ovulating, CD20 ... anyone else ov CD20?? Seems late, or is this normal?
> 
> Congrats ladies on all of your BFP's, hope you have H&H 9 :)
> 
> Ive thought about it, my mom has one, but im affraid of using it! What if i breathe in the water and choke??Click to expand...

If you keep your mouth open, it shouldn't be a problem... the water will stay in the nasal passages as long as it's open. But I would get your own (but that's probably because as much as I love my mom, I don't want anything that's been up her nose up mine. If you're not a total germophobe like me, I'd say go ahead).

You could also try plain saline nose spray. It's almost the same as a neti pot (because you're just shooting salt solution up your nose and the grossness will come out) and there's nothing in it. It's all natural. :)


----------



## newlywedlife

Does anyone know how long sperm survive during your fertile time? DH and I bd on CD17 and I think I'm ov'ing today CD20


----------



## DBZ34

newlywedlife said:


> Does anyone know how long sperm survive during your fertile time? DH and I bd on CD17 and I think I'm ov'ing today CD20

Sperm can live up to 5 days...So you're definitely inside that range. :) Good luck!! And if you can BD today or tomorrow, that'd be good too.


----------



## Mrskg

Newly Its around 5 days so gold luck you're def in with a chance xxx

Congrats on all the new bfp's xxx wishing youna h&h 9 months x 


MrsMM I don't want you to add me to a date for as far as hubby is concerned we are not ttc anymore after 4 losses in 7 months x but I'd like to hang around just in case anything changes x


----------



## newlywedlife

Thanks ladies!! We'll get to bd'ing tonight too :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

This morning I decided not to test afterall since I just did 2 days ago but since my famiy is throwing me a party tonight I think it would be a perfect oportunity to tell the family if I am. Fingers crossed but i have to wait a little bit before I test though.


----------



## heavenly

happybeany said:


> Oh my, I don't know how you're stilll sane. I'm going loopy and I'm only on no 3 :( :hugs: good luck sweetie :dust: Are you getting treatment xx

We are seeing a FS, my FSH is good and OH's SA is fine, so I have been put on Clomid for 4 cycles, just finished the first cycle and I had a scan and had an 18mm follicle and a couple of smaller ones, so at least the Clomid is working. But after Clomid, we will be considering IVF, which I am terrified about.




ickle pand said:


> We're about the same then Heavenly :) Hopefully 2012 is the year for us both.

That would be lovely, wouldn't it. :hugs:




2Peas4wings said:


> I just got my :bfp: We are SOOo excited!! :D

Fantastic news! :happydance:



haj624 said:


> ok ladies im 12dpo and my temp dropped from 98.32 to 97.71. I'm guessing AF is on her way :cry: I feel so defeated

You're not out til AF appears. x



LalaR said:


> AFM - not sure what is happening today. I tested mid morning with my 2nd urine and it was neg at 5 mins so I binned it. 2h later I went to put something in the bin and there was the test with 2 lines!! So now I am not sure if it was an evap or a BFP. The line was as thick as the control with colour all the way through - about 1/3 of the darkness of the control. I have had loads of water today so my urine is really dilute. Not going to be able to retest until the morning now. Fingers crossed that this is it!!

Keep us posted! :happydance:



manny82 said:


> Well i couldnt stop myself so I tested this morning...BFN for me this morning
> AF is due friday or Sat..but i have feeling this not my month.. i have very mild af like pain i think they re on their way..:(
> but congrats to ladies who got BFP..

I hope AF doesn't show. :hugs:



Mrskg said:


> MrsMM I don't want you to add me to a date for as far as hubby is concerned we are not ttc anymore after 4 losses in 7 months x but I'd like to hang around just in case anything changes x

So sorry for your losses, I hope things start looking up for the two of you. :hugs:



SJDsMommy said:


> This morning I decided not to test afterall since I just did 2 days ago but since my famiy is throwing me a party tonight I think it would be a perfect oportunity to tell the family if I am. Fingers crossed but i have to wait a little bit before I test though.

Don't keep us in suspenders, let us know! :happydance:



AFM, starting cycle 2 of Clomid tomorrow, and bought Conceive Plus today, flippin eck, this TTC malarky isn't cheap!! :wacko:

Love and :dust: to all. xx


----------



## SJDsMommy

I will but I need to wait atleast 2 more hours, going to wait as long as I can of course


----------



## newlywedlife

Good luck!! I hope you get your BFP, keep us posted :)


----------



## karry1412

lizlovelust - Sure isn't everything a symptom? Certainly feels that way at the moment! How are you feeling today?

Annie77 - I had to laugh at "Fertile February"! I hope that is the case! How's your back?

happybeany - I'm glad to hear you're getting the help you need :thumbup: I'm on cycle 4. We started TTC in August 2011 but took two months "off" (NTNP) after the loss of my Nan. I have kind of long cycles too.

Hopin4amunche - Sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: But I'm glad you still have a shot at a February BFP! Hopefully the leap year will be lucky for you! The OPKs will certainly help you pinpoint ov & hopefully will lead to your BFP! :happydance:

haj624 - Aw I love those dogs!! Such cuties! That's a pain that you can't sleep through the night & temp accurately. Do you use OPKs? Maybe you could rely on those a bit more than temping? Could your temp drop at 12dpo be an implantation dip?

manny82 - I haven't had it myself but I've heard that weird tastes can be a symptom! :thumbup:

MrsMM24 - Good luck this evening!!! :happydance: Also, we've decided to test on the 12th instead of the 14th. DH would prefer to be home on the day of testing rather than at work (& I'd prefer him to be here to celebrate/console me!). AF is due on the 12th so hopefully we'll be ok to test then.

Shey - Sorry to hear AF got you. Hopefully your BFP isn't too far away :hugs:

Bay - Never to late as I'm sure MrsMM will tell you! Welcome! :wave:

ShellSunshine - We're testing on the same day! Good luck! :thumbup:

tigerlillie - What a perfect day to ov!! :haha: Good luck & good idea with the OPKs - as you said, they'll do no harm.

Sholi - How did you get on with the doctor?

skweek35 - I had my fingers crossed for you :shrug: Sorry to hear AF got you. Hopefully your BFP isn't too much further away.

Mrs_Dutch15 - What a way to celebrate your anniversary! Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

Ilikecake - I can't believe you're still sick! Have you been to the doctors? Hope you feel better soon :flower:

heavenly - Sorry to hear you're out. Hope you get that BFP in March :hugs:

2Peas4wings - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

LalaR - OMG!! I can't wait to hear how you get on in the morning!! Hope this is it for you!! :happydance:

SJDsMommy - Best of luck with the retest hun! :thumbup:

*AFM - *I've been unbelievably tired lately! It's only 6.20pm here & I think I need a nap :shrug: (DH is playing his PS3 so probably won't even notice! :haha:). I've been having cramps down below (not normal AF ones) & last night during Zumba I nipped to the loo & (TMI alert) I had some pink CM which I figured was a good sign (& proceeded to start talking to my stomach/womb like a crazy person :blush:) but by the time I got home it had turned bright red (brighter than normal AF). Then today it has turned to (TMI alert) a brown gunk (gross, I know, but it's the only way I can think to describe it). It has now stopped. Also I had a temp dip this morning to just above the coverline - the lowest it's been since the day after ov. Any thoughts? IB or not? Sorry for the rant :flower:


----------



## 28329

I'm testing again tomorrow. I got either an evap or faint bfp Tuesday. I could only get the dreaded blue dye test though. Not too pleased about that but I know what a bfp will look like if I get one. Wish me luck ladies. I'm not hopeful though.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I hope so to. This would be a perfect opportunity. I'm going to be screaming (happily of course) If I am :) if not well then thats going to suck lol. I dont really feel pregnant but then again I dont feel like I'm going to be starting my period anytime soon either. who knows.

With my 1st it took 5 months, by that cycle I was afraid to test because I didnt want another negative. My cycles were super regular so I knew that when my period was late I was indeed pregnant even though I felt like I was about to start bleeding any second but I was half way in denial saying if I took a test it was going to be negative. I tested 5 days after my missed period and sure enough I was pregnant. Not sure what to expect this time.


----------



## lizlovelust

karry1412 said:


> lizlovelust - Sure isn't everything a symptom? Certainly feels that way at the moment! How are you feeling today?
> 
> Annie77 - I had to laugh at "Fertile February"! I hope that is the case! How's your back?
> 
> happybeany - I'm glad to hear you're getting the help you need :thumbup: I'm on cycle 4. We started TTC in August 2011 but took two months "off" (NTNP) after the loss of my Nan. I have kind of long cycles too.
> 
> Hopin4amunche - Sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: But I'm glad you still have a shot at a February BFP! Hopefully the leap year will be lucky for you! The OPKs will certainly help you pinpoint ov & hopefully will lead to your BFP! :happydance:
> I
> haj624 - Aw I love those dogs!! Such cuties! That's a pain that you can't sleep through the night & temp accurately. Do you use OPKs? Maybe you could rely on those a bit more than temping? Could your temp drop at 12dpo be an implantation dip?
> 
> manny82 - I haven't had it myself but I've heard that weird tastes can be a symptom! :thumbup:
> 
> MrsMM24 - Good luck this evening!!! :happydance: Also, we've decided to test on the 12th instead of the 14th. DH would prefer to be home on the day of testing rather than at work (& I'd prefer him to be here to celebrate/console me!). AF is due on the 12th so hopefully we'll be ok to test then.
> 
> Shey - Sorry to hear AF got you. Hopefully your BFP isn't too far away :hugs:
> 
> Bay - Never to late as I'm sure MrsMM will tell you! Welcome! :wave:
> 
> ShellSunshine - We're testing on the same day! Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> tigerlillie - What a perfect day to ov!! :haha: Good luck & good idea with the OPKs - as you said, they'll do no harm.
> 
> Sholi - How did you get on with the doctor?
> 
> skweek35 - I had my fingers crossed for you :shrug: Sorry to hear AF got you. Hopefully your BFP isn't too much further away.
> 
> Mrs_Dutch15 - What a way to celebrate your anniversary! Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:
> 
> Ilikecake - I can't believe you're still sick! Have you been to the doctors? Hope you feel better soon :flower:
> 
> heavenly - Sorry to hear you're out. Hope you get that BFP in March :hugs:
> 
> 2Peas4wings - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:
> 
> LalaR - OMG!! I can't wait to hear how you get on in the morning!! Hope this is it for you!! :happydance:
> 
> SJDsMommy - Best of luck with the retest hun! :thumbup:
> 
> *AFM - *I've been unbelievably tired lately! It's only 6.20pm here & I think I need a nap :shrug: (DH is playing his PS3 so probably won't even notice! :haha:). I've been having cramps down below (not normal AF ones) & last night during Zumba I nipped to the loo & (TMI alert) I had some pink CM which I figured was a good sign (& proceeded to start talking to my stomach/womb like a crazy person :blush:) but by the time I got home it had turned bright red (brighter than normal AF). Then today it has turned to (TMI alert) a brown gunk (gross, I know, but it's the only way I can think to describe it). It has now stopped. Also I had a temp dip this morning to just above the coverline - the lowest it's been since the day after ov. Any thoughts? IB or not? Sorry for the rant :flower:

I feel like butt still! I think its gone into a sinus infection! Im still super bloated, my teeth feel tingly, im exhausted, my breats ache with stabbing pain here and there...


----------



## haj624

karry1412 said:


> lizlovelust - Sure isn't everything a symptom? Certainly feels that way at the moment! How are you feeling today?
> 
> Annie77 - I had to laugh at "Fertile February"! I hope that is the case! How's your back?
> 
> happybeany - I'm glad to hear you're getting the help you need :thumbup: I'm on cycle 4. We started TTC in August 2011 but took two months "off" (NTNP) after the loss of my Nan. I have kind of long cycles too.
> 
> Hopin4amunche - Sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: But I'm glad you still have a shot at a February BFP! Hopefully the leap year will be lucky for you! The OPKs will certainly help you pinpoint ov & hopefully will lead to your BFP! :happydance:
> 
> haj624 - Aw I love those dogs!! Such cuties! That's a pain that you can't sleep through the night & temp accurately. Do you use OPKs? Maybe you could rely on those a bit more than temping? Could your temp drop at 12dpo be an implantation dip?
> 
> manny82 - I haven't had it myself but I've heard that weird tastes can be a symptom! :thumbup:
> 
> MrsMM24 - Good luck this evening!!! :happydance: Also, we've decided to test on the 12th instead of the 14th. DH would prefer to be home on the day of testing rather than at work (& I'd prefer him to be here to celebrate/console me!). AF is due on the 12th so hopefully we'll be ok to test then.
> 
> Shey - Sorry to hear AF got you. Hopefully your BFP isn't too far away :hugs:
> 
> Bay - Never to late as I'm sure MrsMM will tell you! Welcome! :wave:
> 
> ShellSunshine - We're testing on the same day! Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> tigerlillie - What a perfect day to ov!! :haha: Good luck & good idea with the OPKs - as you said, they'll do no harm.
> 
> Sholi - How did you get on with the doctor?
> 
> skweek35 - I had my fingers crossed for you :shrug: Sorry to hear AF got you. Hopefully your BFP isn't too much further away.
> 
> Mrs_Dutch15 - What a way to celebrate your anniversary! Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:
> 
> Ilikecake - I can't believe you're still sick! Have you been to the doctors? Hope you feel better soon :flower:
> 
> heavenly - Sorry to hear you're out. Hope you get that BFP in March :hugs:
> 
> 2Peas4wings - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:
> 
> LalaR - OMG!! I can't wait to hear how you get on in the morning!! Hope this is it for you!! :happydance:
> 
> SJDsMommy - Best of luck with the retest hun! :thumbup:
> 
> *AFM - *I've been unbelievably tired lately! It's only 6.20pm here & I think I need a nap :shrug: (DH is playing his PS3 so probably won't even notice! :haha:). I've been having cramps down below (not normal AF ones) & last night during Zumba I nipped to the loo & (TMI alert) I had some pink CM which I figured was a good sign (& proceeded to start talking to my stomach/womb like a crazy person :blush:) but by the time I got home it had turned bright red (brighter than normal AF). Then today it has turned to (TMI alert) a brown gunk (gross, I know, but it's the only way I can think to describe it). It has now stopped. Also I had a temp dip this morning to just above the coverline - the lowest it's been since the day after ov. Any thoughts? IB or not? Sorry for the rant :flower:

OPK's dont work for me for some reason, but my doctor said it could be because of my PCOS. I would like to think its an implantation dip, but I feel like it's too late to be having one


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Ok ladies I need help this AF is just all brown stuff! What the heck is it!

Sorry for TMI!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Wow..taking a shower when you really have to pee is a bad idea..lol but I made it, and have a half hour to go, longer if I can stand it.


----------



## DBZ34

Hopin4amunche said:


> Ok ladies I need help this AF is just all brown stuff! What the heck is it!
> 
> Sorry for TMI!

It sounds like old blood. I get that the first day or two of my AF...but if it doesn't turn to red blood soon, maybe you should think about testing again...


----------



## baby_maybe

Wow a few of you ladies are having some really good signs, fx for some more bfp's to add to this month :)

AFM - not a lot going on here, don't know what dpo I am, not charting (don't want to freak out DH who thinks we are takin it easy! lol), we have been :sex: every couple of days so hoping that's enough, if not we'll see about th charting next month! I know af is due around the 15th though so we'll see what happens. It's our 'starting to go out' anniversary on valentines day so getting a bfp would be a great surprise :) here's hoping!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Broke down a few minutes early but it was negative :( so thetr goes that idea..got my stuff readt to attempt the sperm meets egg plan next month (going to use walmarts brand of robitussin aswell) but who knows maybe we will get a miricle. I wont be testing until af is mia though..


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: sorry sjd xx


----------



## newlywedlife

SJDsMommy said:


> Broke down a few minutes early but it was negative :( so thetr goes that idea..got my stuff readt to attempt the sperm meets egg plan next month (going to use walmarts brand of robitussin aswell) but who knows maybe we will get a miricle. I wont be testing until af is mia though..

Sorry to hear, maybe it's too early and not fmu? Try again tomorrow am!! At least now you can enjoy a beverage at your party tonight :)


----------



## newlywedlife

Hopin4amunche said:


> Ok ladies I need help this AF is just all brown stuff! What the heck is it!
> 
> Sorry for TMI!

It's not over until the red stuff comes!! My sister had brown spotting the first month or so and has a healthy baby girl!


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies...well if we caught the eggy this month i am 6dpo and no symptoms...well not major ones anyway....very mild cramps yesterday and today, barely noticeable but not unusual also very mild nausea yesterday which i can blame on sinus or the weather and very mild lightheadedness yesterday and today which could also just be sinus issues :shrug: But no spotting yet which i usually start getting sometime the week before AF is due so i'll take it! haha It's funny the way we rationalize our symptoms or lack thereof!! ;)

SJD~ i'm crossing everything that it's just too early! :hugs:

baby-maybe~hope you get your bfp for your anniversary :) :)

haj~ i think it still couldve been implantation at 12dpo so let's hope for that!! baby dust to ya! :)

fingers crossed and baby dust for everyone waiting to test and congrats to the bfps!! :happydance:


----------



## pjstensgaard

HI ladies. HOpe all is well. I am supposed to test tomorrow but I have been using progesterone cream and taking b6 to increase my luteal phase so I'm going to wait til Sunday to test. BECAuse even though Friday will be cd 28, I'll only be 9 dpo tomorrow. So if af doesn't show, I'll call it a win either way because I will have successfully increased my luteal phase or caught the eggy. :)


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hello ladies. Well AF flew off a couple days ago and i'm going to start using my OPKs tomorrow as I will be on CD10 then. I have a question...this afternoon i noticed i had quite a lot of EWCM but i'm only on CD9, i can't be fertile now right? Is this just by body getting ready to O? I don't normally O until CD 14 or 15 and even then i only get watery CM :shrug:


----------



## skeet9924

sometimes you ov at different times in your cycle..I'd start using your opk as soon as possible..usually ewcm means you are about to ov or your gearing up...mind you cm can change several times through out the cycle


----------



## manny82

I did another test in evening got bfn...:(


----------



## lizlovelust

I feel like butt still! I think its gone into a sinus infection! Im still super bloated, my teeth feel tingly, im exhausted, my breats ache with stabbing pain here and there..


----------



## ickle pand

CD23 for me and still only highs on my CBFM. DH is going away for the weekend so I bet I get peaks then! Lol!


----------



## Deejay13

I teated postivite today!!!!!!!! Yay im so excited!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Yey congrats deejay :happydance:


----------



## Sholi

Hi MrsMM sorry to be a pain but I'm due the 26th not the 24th, though I'll probably a million times before that! Went to the gynae yesterday and the ultrasound didn't show anything wrong. He wants Dh to have sperm check and for me to take chlomid to stimulate ovaries. For some reason I left with a feeling that I don't quite want to do all of this yet, but I'm still mulling it over. I have to pick up chlomid today but don't think I will take it this month. On top of it all, we have twins on both sides and chlomid increases the chances even more and that puts me off massively. Twins is a big thing for me and if it happens I want it to be naturally, unless it can't be avoided. Feel confused now :dohh:


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies been lurking for a while just thought i would stop by. Nothing much is going on. Cbfm still reading low. Cm becoming watery bit that says nothing I can have it up to 10 days before ov.


----------



## NT123

When do u consider you begin dpo following a positive opk? I can't temp due to erratic sleep patterns? Trying to work out what general opinion is ?


----------



## LalaR

Update - still the very faintest line on the test this morning. Reluctant to call it a BFP yet but hoping it will get darker over the next few days. AF was due today and no sign of her so far which is promising especially since I usually spot for 2 days before AF. Really hoping the line gets darker as a persistant faint line was what made me have bloods done last time and it turned out to be an early MC. Please keep your fingers crossed for me - I am terrified of losing another bean!


----------



## happybeany

sounds promising lalar xx


----------



## Annie77

Good luck LalaR!

On the positive my back is a lot better and am feeling more human.
On the negative, no symptoms to speak off but I thought my cm smelt a bit pregnant (sorry tmi). I do remember this from my pregnancies but can't remember exact scent - not unpleasant though.

Have forgotten to take folic acid most of the week, have been taking strong painkillers, planning to drink copious amounts of alcohol and have been offered a foster placement so sods law this is probably my BFP month and I will worry nonstop!


----------



## sharnw

LalaR said:


> Update - still the very faintest line on the test this morning. Reluctant to call it a BFP yet but hoping it will get darker over the next few days. AF was due today and no sign of her so far which is promising especially since I usually spot for 2 days before AF. Really hoping the line gets darker as a persistant faint line was what made me have bloods done last time and it turned out to be an early MC. Please keep your fingers crossed for me - I am terrified of losing another bean!

Your chart is looking good LalaR!!


----------



## ginny83

LalaR said:


> Update - still the very faintest line on the test this morning. Reluctant to call it a BFP yet but hoping it will get darker over the next few days. AF was due today and no sign of her so far which is promising especially since I usually spot for 2 days before AF. Really hoping the line gets darker as a persistant faint line was what made me have bloods done last time and it turned out to be an early MC. Please keep your fingers crossed for me - I am terrified of losing another bean!

Hope this is it for you! Fingers crossed x


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck Lala!


----------



## Ilikecake

Congrats to the BFPs!!! And much luck to everyone else!!


I think my bug or whatever it is may be finally going. I'm still struggling to stomach food and I feel super tired but apart from that I'm good.

I'm also very proud that I haven't tested yet :haha: the first month I may actually make it to a missed AF before testing :rofl:


----------



## happybeany

Ilikecake said:


> Congrats to the BFPs!!! And much luck to everyone else!!
> 
> 
> I think my bug or whatever it is may be finally going. I'm still struggling to stomach food and I feel super tired but apart from that I'm good.
> 
> I'm also very proud that I haven't tested yet :haha: the first month I may actually make it to a missed AF before testing :rofl:

Well done :haha: I wouldv'e tested! I'm a poas addict. 

I had some pink spotting last night, not sure if it's too early for IB so don't know what all that was about!?


----------



## c.30

Congrats to all who've got they're BFP's and GL to those still waiting!

Me, I think I'm out. Got spotting today and I've already tested with BFN's! Really thought this way my month cos it was all looking so positive symptom wise but, onwards and upwards I guess!!


----------



## twokiddos

Got my :bfp: this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Woo hoo. Congrats!!


----------



## Annie77

Congrats!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

So I went to the doctor and I have a sinus infection! Boooooo! But he gave me meds that wont affect me if I were to be pregnant right now. :flower:

I sure hope I am, HPT says negative this morning, but I am only 9DPO..


----------



## happybeany

lizlovelust said:


> So I went to the doctor and I have a sinus infection! Boooooo! But he gave me meds that wont affect me if I were to be pregnant right now. :flower:
> 
> I sure hope I am, HPT says negative this morning, but I am only 9DPO..

Sorry about your sinus infection hun :flower: least you got some preggy safe treatment though! 

How long have you been trying now?? x


----------



## happybeany

twokiddos said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance: xx


----------



## lizlovelust

happybeany said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So I went to the doctor and I have a sinus infection! Boooooo! But he gave me meds that wont affect me if I were to be pregnant right now. :flower:
> 
> I sure hope I am, HPT says negative this morning, but I am only 9DPO..
> 
> Sorry about your sinus infection hun :flower: least you got some preggy safe treatment though!
> 
> How long have you been trying now?? xClick to expand...

This is my 5th cycle :dohh:


----------



## haj624

ladiiiiesssssss help!! so yesterday my temp dropped which made me assume af was on her way. this morning i took m temp and it went up a little. i though it was a little odd bc my period is due tomorrow. plus i felt af like cramps. so i went to the bathroom and when i wiped it was brown. not blood red like normal. is it possible i implanted yesterday and that ib???? im totally freaking out!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

FERTILITY February!!!!​
Going to jump a few days as it is our Anniversary weekend and I won't get on BnB as much!


:test:TODAY!!*BAY and RDY4NUMBER2*:test:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *Hi Ladies* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!! GL FXD!:dust:


:bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *DEEJAY and TWOKIDDOS*:happydance::bfp:


:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*ALIE, BUBBALOO2011, CHRISTIELEE83, HAYADDIE, LILYBUMP, MRGN626, CHARISSE28, DIPSYSP, FROLICKY2011, ROSE1990, and SJDSMOMMY*:paper::test:


*LALAR* Thanks! I have my FXD so tightly for the 15th. Iwill update your BFP as soon as you are comfy Hun, no worries, totally understand:dust:


*MANNY82* Testing in about 2-3 days would be best and try to use FMU! You're not out Hun, no :af: = good sign:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* so glad the doc was able to give you some meds to relive your sinus infection. Feel better Hun!:dust:


*NEWLYWEDLIFE* I OV on CD15-18, so 20 is not late, I know ladies that OV muuuuch later than CD20.... Hang in there Hun. As for the sperm, in the best CM enviornment, they can survive about 5 days, otherwise it is 2-5 days:dust:


*MRSKG* Oh Hun, you KNOW you are welcome here, hang around, I want to see your BFP no matter when or how it comes!:flower::dust:


*HEAVENLY* nope, TTC isn't cheap. Much cheaper without trying.... but, we get it done!:dust:


*KARRY1412* I'm changing that date as we speak....:dust:


*28329* I'm on the edge of my seat for you.... fXD!:dust:


*HOPIN4AMUNCHE* doesn't sound like AF, not brown, although it could be the arrival for some ladies.... FXD!:dust:


*BABY_MAYBE* sounds like you have done enough!:dust:


*SJDSMOMMY* good luck Hun! SMEP works for soooo many ladies!:dust:


*FAITHBABIES* won't be long now, before you are seeing some dark pink BFP lines! :dust:


*PJSTENSGAARD* I sure hope you have caught that eggy, come on BFP!:dust:


*MRS RESA* OPKs should be helpful. As for the CM, you can OV or be at the start (remember 12-36hrs) so its safe to assume you are fertile and should be BDg!!!:sex: Good Luck!:dust:


*ICKLE* You and me both! I have had only highs, my CM is watery now though so I am assuming I'm geared up. I hope you PEAK soon, while DH is still there!:dust:


*DEBZIE* He Hun! Nice hearing from you. Hang in there, in the mean time, you are TBD on the front page and can lurk away!:dust:


*NT123* Kinda hard to really pinpoint your DPO without digi OPK or temping, but if you had a +OPK, you are DPO once that OPK is no longer +. You can have more than 1 + in a row.... GL :dust:


*ANNIE77* so glad your back is feeling better Hun! As for no symptoms, some of the darkest lines I've seen have come from the no symptom testers!:dust:


*ILIKECAKE* so happy that bug is finally leaving y ou!:dust:


*C.30* you know this is a PMA Zone soo.... you are not out until AF is fully here:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in March!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread, April coming soon *to those with AF*!!:hugs:


*TOMORROW!!*
Happy Anniversary Manny82!!:cake:​
:test:*28329, C.30, DANCING DIVA, and MANNY82*


*SUNDAY*
Happy Birthday JAI ME!!:cake:​
:test:*JAI ME, LALAR, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, SUPERWOMANTTC, TWOKIDDOS, and WINTERDAZE*:test:


*MONDAY*
Happy Anniversary *MRSMM24*!! :cake:​
:test:*8BUZZYBEE8, ANGEL BABY, DBZ34, HAJ624, MSMELODY, PINKKITTEN74, RIVER54, and TRAINSPOTTING*


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 61* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD16: You can stalk my chart!! Donation completed last night! No PEAK yet, but still high. CM is very watery! Have another donation set for Monday so... Come on TWW! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## karry1412

lizlovelust - Sorry to hear you're still not well but at least you've been to the doctor & got some medication that won't interfere with things. Hope you'll be on the mend soon :flower:

haj624 - It's not too late hun! Implantation normally happens between 8 & 12 dpo so it's definitely possible! :thumbup: Sorry about the PCOS :hugs:

Hopin4amunche - How many dpo are you? Could it be IB?

baby_maybe - A BFP would be the most amazing anniversary & Valentines present! Hope it happens for you! :flower:

Deejay13 - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

LalaR - Absolutely everything is crossed for you! :flower:

Annie77 - I'm glad to hear your back is feeling better! :happydance:

Ilikecake - I'm glad you're starting to feel better too! :flower:

happybeany - Oh I hope it's IB! What dpo are you?

c.30 - Any chance yours could be IB too?

twokiddos - YAY!! I'm so happy for you! Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

*AFM -* Urge to test RISING!! Only 10dpo though so want to hold out a little longer at least.


----------



## Kros330

Hey ladies. I have a question. FF originally had me where today would be 11 DPO. Then 2 days ago it moved me back so today is only 9 DPO. Does anyone know why it did this. All of the temps were above the coverline. I went to take a 10 miu test this morning and my urine was almost clear. I made sure I didnt drink anything before bed and went twice before I hit the sheets. Do you think since it was so clear it would probably be too diluted? Today I woke up and my breasts are so sore that it even hurts to walk. I've never experienced this before. Sorry for the rant but any help or interpretation would be appreciated!!!!


----------



## manny82

haj624 said:


> ladiiiiesssssss help!! so yesterday my temp dropped which made me assume af was on her way. this morning i took m temp and it went up a little. i though it was a little odd bc my period is due tomorrow. plus i felt af like cramps. so i went to the bathroom and when i wiped it was brown. not blood red like normal. is it possible i implanted yesterday and that ib???? im totally freaking out!!!

same here...yesterday i felt that i am out and i had af like cramps..very bad back ache and feeling that it s coming went to washroom and it was brown dry discharge, had hard time to fall sleep last night..i did test in yesterday nite around 2sh in night and than around 6sh in evening both of them BFN... m confused and losing it...:sad2::sad2:


----------



## haj624

manny82 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> ladiiiiesssssss help!! so yesterday my temp dropped which made me assume af was on her way. this morning i took m temp and it went up a little. i though it was a little odd bc my period is due tomorrow. plus i felt af like cramps. so i went to the bathroom and when i wiped it was brown. not blood red like normal. is it possible i implanted yesterday and that ib???? im totally freaking out!!!
> 
> same here...yesterday i felt that i am out and i had af like cramps..very bad back ache and feeling that it s coming went to washroom and it was brown dry discharge, had hard time to fall sleep last night..i did test in yesterday nite around 2sh in night and than around 6sh in evening both of them BFN... m confused and losing it...:sad2::sad2:Click to expand...

Well mine wasn't dry, but it was brown. and if it was ib you wont get a bfp for a few days now!! so dont give up hope yet!


----------



## manny82

haj624 said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> ladiiiiesssssss help!! so yesterday my temp dropped which made me assume af was on her way. this morning i took m temp and it went up a little. i though it was a little odd bc my period is due tomorrow. plus i felt af like cramps. so i went to the bathroom and when i wiped it was brown. not blood red like normal. is it possible i implanted yesterday and that ib???? im totally freaking out!!!
> 
> same here...yesterday i felt that i am out and i had af like cramps..very bad back ache and feeling that it s coming went to washroom and it was brown dry discharge, had hard time to fall sleep last night..i did test in yesterday nite around 2sh in night and than around 6sh in evening both of them BFN... m confused and losing it...:sad2::sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> Well mine wasn't dry, but it was brown. and if it was ib you wont get a bfp for a few days now!! so dont give up hope yet!Click to expand...

i dont know if it was IB....i wont test tomorrow than i will wait for few days what u think how many days should i wait for test..


----------



## manny82

MrsMM24 said:


> FERTILITY February!!!!​
> Going to jump a few days as it is our Anniversary weekend and I won't get on BnB as much!
> 
> 
> :test:TODAY!!*BAY and RDY4NUMBER2*:test:
> 
> 
> *Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *Hi Ladies* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> :bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *DEEJAY and TWOKIDDOS*:happydance::bfp:
> 
> 
> :coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*ALIE, BUBBALOO2011, CHRISTIELEE83, HAYADDIE, LILYBUMP, MRGN626, CHARISSE28, DIPSYSP, FROLICKY2011, ROSE1990, and SJDSMOMMY*:paper::test:
> 
> 
> *LALAR* Thanks! I have my FXD so tightly for the 15th. Iwill update your BFP as soon as you are comfy Hun, no worries, totally understand:dust:
> 
> 
> *MANNY82* Testing in about 2-3 days would be best and try to use FMU! You're not out Hun, no :af: = good sign:dust:
> 
> 
> *LIZLOVELUST* so glad the doc was able to give you some meds to relive your sinus infection. Feel better Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> *NEWLYWEDLIFE* I OV on CD15-18, so 20 is not late, I know ladies that OV muuuuch later than CD20.... Hang in there Hun. As for the sperm, in the best CM enviornment, they can survive about 5 days, otherwise it is 2-5 days:dust:
> 
> 
> *MRSKG* Oh Hun, you KNOW you are welcome here, hang around, I want to see your BFP no matter when or how it comes!:flower::dust:
> 
> 
> *HEAVENLY* nope, TTC isn't cheap. Much cheaper without trying.... but, we get it done!:dust:
> 
> 
> *KARRY1412* I'm changing that date as we speak....:dust:
> 
> 
> *28329* I'm on the edge of my seat for you.... fXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *HOPIN4AMUNCHE* doesn't sound like AF, not brown, although it could be the arrival for some ladies.... FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *BABY_MAYBE* sounds like you have done enough!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SJDSMOMMY* good luck Hun! SMEP works for soooo many ladies!:dust:
> 
> 
> *FAITHBABIES* won't be long now, before you are seeing some dark pink BFP lines! :dust:
> 
> 
> *PJSTENSGAARD* I sure hope you have caught that eggy, come on BFP!:dust:
> 
> 
> *MRS RESA* OPKs should be helpful. As for the CM, you can OV or be at the start (remember 12-36hrs) so its safe to assume you are fertile and should be BDg!!!:sex: Good Luck!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ICKLE* You and me both! I have had only highs, my CM is watery now though so I am assuming I'm geared up. I hope you PEAK soon, while DH is still there!:dust:
> 
> 
> *DEBZIE* He Hun! Nice hearing from you. Hang in there, in the mean time, you are TBD on the front page and can lurk away!:dust:
> 
> 
> *NT123* Kinda hard to really pinpoint your DPO without digi OPK or temping, but if you had a +OPK, you are DPO once that OPK is no longer +. You can have more than 1 + in a row.... GL :dust:
> 
> 
> *ANNIE77* so glad your back is feeling better Hun! As for no symptoms, some of the darkest lines I've seen have come from the no symptom testers!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ILIKECAKE* so happy that bug is finally leaving y ou!:dust:
> 
> 
> *C.30* you know this is a PMA Zone soo.... you are not out until AF is fully here:dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in March!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread, April coming soon *to those with AF*!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> *TOMORROW!!*
> Happy Anniversary Manny82!!:cake:​
> :test:*28329, C.30, DANCING DIVA, and MANNY82*
> 
> 
> *SUNDAY*
> Happy Birthday JAI ME!!:cake:​
> :test:*JAI ME, LALAR, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, SUPERWOMANTTC, TWOKIDDOS, and WINTERDAZE*:test:
> 
> 
> *MONDAY*
> Happy Anniversary *MRSMM24*!! :cake:​
> :test:*8BUZZYBEE8, ANGEL BABY, DBZ34, HAJ624, MSMELODY, PINKKITTEN74, RIVER54, and TRAINSPOTTING*
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 61* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD16: You can stalk my chart!! Donation completed last night! No PEAK yet, but still high. CM is very watery! Have another donation set for Monday so... Come on TWW! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Thanks MrsMM24!!!


----------



## haj624

Well ladies i was wrong....AF just arrived a day early :cry: On to cycle 6....let me know if anyone starts a march thread


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry to the ladies who have gotten af :hugs:

Congratulations to the :bfp:'s :dust: and h&h 9 months to you :)

AFM - still hoping we catch the eggy this month, ages to go for me until testing so trying not to think about it too much or I'll drive myself insane with wondering! lol


----------



## froliky2011

I put my results in a different thread.


----------



## froliky2011

Sorry haj!!!!! Xoxo


----------



## DBZ34

:hugs: haj. I was rooting for you this cycle. Hopefully the next one will be it for you!


----------



## haj624

DBZ34 said:


> :hugs: haj. I was rooting for you this cycle. Hopefully the next one will be it for you!

Thanks hun me too!!!


----------



## manny82

haj624 said:


> Well ladies i was wrong....AF just arrived a day early :cry: On to cycle 6....let me know if anyone starts a march thread

Sorry haj!!:hugs:


----------



## haj624

manny82 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i was wrong....AF just arrived a day early :cry: On to cycle 6....let me know if anyone starts a march thread
> 
> Sorry haj!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun!! Good Luck to you!!


----------



## Hopin4amunche

haj624 said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i was wrong....AF just arrived a day early :cry: On to cycle 6....let me know if anyone starts a march thread
> 
> Sorry haj!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun!! Good Luck to you!!Click to expand...

MrsMM has a March thread on the first page. Good Luck in March!


----------



## Cheska

Hi mrsmm and co! 
On to 7th cycle.
Please put me down for....21st. Bit early but I'm sure ill be poas by then.
Thank you and gl.
X


----------



## manny82

haj624 said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i was wrong....AF just arrived a day early :cry: On to cycle 6....let me know if anyone starts a march thread
> 
> Sorry haj!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun!! Good Luck to you!!Click to expand...

I think i will get mine by tomorrow...


----------



## Sholi

Dh and I spoke last night after the doctor's appointment and decided that we are not ready yet to start with the whole chlomid thing. We'll try again this month and then maybe next month he'll have a sperm check and I'll take the chlomid. 

I think I was expecting to be tested and checked out some more, but he just prescribed the chlomid and the sperm test and that's what has made me back off. It's silly but I guess it's made me realise that maybe we are being impatient And need to relax, this is only our 6th cycle coming up now.

What do you think? I would appreciate some feedback as no one commented on my last post. Thanks :blush:


----------



## Jai Me

Hello MrsMM, :flower:

Well AF got me today, so I won't be getting that BFP for my birthday this time around. So on to the next month. :nope:

Good Luck to all the February Ladies!!! 

:dust:


----------



## Dithy

Hi everyone...I should be testing on the 20th or thereabouts...a little confused by my cycle of late! Today it threw me another curve ball: I'm on cd14 and I've had some spotting!?! Never ever had this before. Pretty confused. Anybody got any pearls of wisdom?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Waiting to ovulate still, but hopefully I will be testing sometime this month! Will let yall know when, but I am going to be following this months testers in the mean time and crossing my fingers for tons of bfps in the month of love!


----------



## DBZ34

Sholi said:


> Dh and I spoke last night after the doctor's appointment and decided that we are not ready yet to start with the whole chlomid thing. We'll try again this month and then maybe next month he'll have a sperm check and I'll take the chlomid.
> 
> I think I was expecting to be tested and checked out some more, but he just prescribed the chlomid and the sperm test and that's what has made me back off. It's silly but I guess it's made me realise that maybe we are being impatient And need to relax, this is only our 6th cycle coming up now.
> 
> What do you think? I would appreciate some feedback as no one commented on my last post. Thanks :blush:

Relaxing sounds like a good idea. :) 

I'm on my 8th cycle now and I know how hard it is to wait for the a BFP. So I think your idea to hold off and see how you feel about it later is a good idea. You shouldn't try anything you're not ready for. And maybe giving it more time and relaxing is just what you need to do to get your BFP. :)


----------



## christielee83

Tested this morning and got a BFN. I'm 12 DPO. No real signs of AF. My cycles have been weird since being on clomid so I'm not officially late until Tuesday. I really am starting to lose hope. I've been having dreams every night that I wake up and get a BFP. Anyone not get a BFP until after their missed period even with the early detection tests?


----------



## lizlovelust

Looks like me and the DB are no longer together so I'll see you ladies some other year or whaever if I ever find another man....It was nice knowing you ladies.


----------



## haj624

lizlovelust said:


> Looks like me and the DB are no longer together so I'll see you ladies some other year or whaever if I ever find another man....It was nice knowing you ladies.

omg what happened??


----------



## ickle pand

Omg Liz. So sorry to hear that xx


----------



## drsquid

lizlov- or you can do what i and other people are doing... have one on your own. i decided that often the guy is an additional child and i dont need that =)

congrats to those with bfps, and *hugs* to this with visits from af

tomorrow is my day 12 us.. been kinda lazy about peeing on opk sticks only really doing it so that i dont miss it. but.. hoping to see lots of ready to go follies tomorrow and be able to trigger for iui on mon or tues (working like crazy w-f)


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm sorry lizzi, hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## happybeany

I'm sorry Liz :( x


----------



## happybeany

karry1412 said:


> lizlovelust - Sorry to hear you're still not well but at least you've been to the doctor & got some medication that won't interfere with things. Hope you'll be on the mend soon :flower:
> 
> haj624 - It's not too late hun! Implantation normally happens between 8 & 12 dpo so it's definitely possible! :thumbup: Sorry about the PCOS :hugs:
> 
> Hopin4amunche - How many dpo are you? Could it be IB?
> 
> baby_maybe - A BFP would be the most amazing anniversary & Valentines present! Hope it happens for you! :flower:
> 
> Deejay13 - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:
> 
> LalaR - Absolutely everything is crossed for you! :flower:
> 
> Annie77 - I'm glad to hear your back is feeling better! :happydance:
> 
> Ilikecake - I'm glad you're starting to feel better too! :flower:
> 
> happybeany - Oh I hope it's IB! What dpo are you?
> 
> c.30 - Any chance yours could be IB too?
> 
> twokiddos - YAY!! I'm so happy for you! Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:
> 
> *AFM -* Urge to test RISING!! Only 10dpo though so want to hold out a little longer at least.

If I go off my opks about 7ish I think :) xx


----------



## lizlovelust

he appologized, i think we are fine now, bad argument


----------



## baby_maybe

lizlovelust said:


> he appologized, i think we are fine now, bad argument

Good to hear :)


----------



## Kros330

just had some pink on the TP when I wiped!! Then I checked again and nothing was there. Do you think it could be IB or spotting before AF. My siggy is wrong as FF has me at only 9 dpo!


----------



## hasti2011

lizlovelust said:


> he appologized, i think we are fine now, bad argument

yeah....:happydance: fingers crossed for the most beautiful :bfp:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats to all the new :bfp:!!!

Good luck Kros!! hope its IB!!


----------



## Ilikecake

I almost caved and tested...but I didn't. Go me :happydance: :rofl:


----------



## Annie77

Had three glasses of wine last night and head is very sore today. Not normal for me after this amount. I do remember the week before getting my BFP with 1st dd I had some drinks at a party and was suffering next day.
But other than that no symptoms and very little chance I am pg as we only had sex once in fertile time :-(


----------



## trying_baby

Yippeeee - positive OPK today! I'm so excited to be almost back in the TWW!!

I can't wait for DH to get home tonight!

MrsMM24 please can you put me down to test on the 17th.

Congratulations to the 6 BFPs so far this month.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## baby_maybe

Awful cramps last night, which I can only think must of been ov, but I've never had them before :shrug: Anyhoo me and DH :sex: last night so with any luck caught the eggy :)


----------



## ShellSunshine

Baby_maybe- thanks! When I did my OB rotation for masters I couldn't help but think US pics looked so much like Gummy Bears! Dh and I think it's the perfect nick for our first lo (fx'ed for this cycle) until we know whether it's Zoey Louise or Caleb Evan on the way! Good luck with your hubby dtd! Catch that egg!

All the BFP ladies- CONGRATS! Couldn't be happier for all of you!

Charisse, Manny82, SJD- hang in there! Time is our wisest counselor! Besides... Practicing is fun! :sex:

Lizlovelust- Nettie pot should help or hot steamy showers. Diphenhydramine is ok to take in half doses to reduce sinus swelling but it will make you sleepy. Steer clear of dextromethorphan which is in most OTC cold medicines as a decongestant. Also.., fatigue and breast tenderness sound like good SS to me! Can't wait to find out!

Karry1412- testing buddies! Yay!

Kros330- implantation can be anytime 7-10dpo do it very well could be IB. Keep us updated!

Trying_baby- have fun! :sex:

Good luck to alllll of you. 
I'm 5dpo and no SS yet except very vivid dreams, a little fatigue and crying at sappy commercials. Breast tenderness was excruciating with my last one that ended in MMC so I'm hoping to wake up feeling that soon! In the meantime no Super Bowl drinks for this girl. :)


----------



## faithbabies

8dpo today...no spotting yet which is good...mild cramps the past two days and incredibly irritable which makes me think AF wont delay her visit this month...fingers crossed i'm wrong :)

baby dust to all and congrats on the bfp's!! :happydance:


----------



## Jim_bear

Hi all!!!! Was due wed and still no show of AF!! Wed I had brown discharge when I wiped then nothing and again once today!!! What is going on?! 

:( 

Tested this morning with a :bfn: booooo!!!

I've had miled cramping and twinges for just over a week now along with on and off sore/sensetive nipples. Anyone in the same boat?? Xxx


----------



## babyonbrain

If you tested after your period was due and got BFN, I would say AF is just coming a little late. Maybe your cycle was off by few days or something....but as the saying goes...its not over till the witch shows her face. Good luck


----------



## ShellSunshine

faithbabies said:


> 8dpo today...no spotting yet which is good...mild cramps the past two days and incredibly irritable which makes me think AF wont delay her visit this month...fingers crossed i'm wrong :)
> 
> baby dust to all and congrats on the bfp's!! :happydance:

Irritability could also be a positive sign! I was horribly irritable before my last BFP. Thought AF was any day but never showed up! Good luck!


----------



## DBZ34

I'm out! AF showed up right on time at 13DPO. So at least my cycle is kind of back to normal after my m/c. I guess we'll see how the next cycle shapes up! 

Good luck to ladies who are still waiting to test!! I'll be testing again on the 29th, I think, unless my cycle is wonky. Hopefully this V-day will bring a little magic and we'll see that BFP soon. :)


----------



## bbyno1

Popped in to say i hope you all get your BFP's very soon!


----------



## baby_maybe

DBZ34 said:


> I'm out! AF showed up right on time at 13DPO. So at least my cycle is kind of back to normal after my m/c. I guess we'll see how the next cycle shapes up!
> 
> Good luck to ladies who are still waiting to test!! I'll be testing again on the 29th, I think, unless my cycle is wonky. Hopefully this V-day will bring a little magic and we'll see that BFP soon. :)

:hugs: sorry hunni, fx for catching that eggy around v-day :)


----------



## skeet9924

I'm feeling very irritable today aswell .. I doubt in means anything as Its still very early .. Could be because I've been battling a cold all week and just exhausted ..


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea we are good now, im 10DPO and i feel exhausted today but got loads of good deep sleep last night. Im also having weird mild cramping and weird twinges, a little nausea, just feel weird and bloaded


----------



## baby_maybe

I hope they are some good signs for you liz :thumbup: :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks, I hope so too, BFN this morning though, I guess it is still early.


----------



## baby_maybe

Definitely still early, fx for your bfp over the next couple of days xx


----------



## lizlovelust

baby_maybe said:


> Definitely still early, fx for your bfp over the next couple of days xx

Thanks, i sure hope this is my cycle!


----------



## Ilikecake

I deserve a medal, not only have I yet to test, I also managed to resist buying a FRER today :smug: :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

Well done ilikecake :) Fx for your bfp in th next few days too :thumbup:


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello ladies.... Haven't been on at all lately. Last month hit me hard when I got af... I felt like all the stalking and constantly ss off websites was stressing me out way too much... I tend to be a little addictive at times. So in a nutshell, I promised myself (after how sad i was last month bc i was sure I was preggo) that I would stay away from the sites until well after O just in case I was throwing my body off. Ready for the tww to be over but I feel surprisingly relaxed this month!


----------



## WM61711

Fx'd for you ladies!


----------



## taurusmom05

WM congratulations BTW!!!!!!! Woo hoooooooo!!!!


----------



## WM61711

taurusmom05 said:


> WM congratulations BTW!!!!!!! Woo hoooooooo!!!!

Thank you! Its finally starting to sink in:)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi ladies. Af should be due tomorrow if my cycle is the same length as last month. Still hoping shes a no show though. No symptoms but my cycles are still odd. We will see. I did pick up 3 more dollar store tests though. Im praying this is my month.


----------



## lizlovelust

So im 10DPO today and im having mild cramps, some are a little sharper than others, its way too eArly for AF...:shrug:


----------



## Bay

Hello Ladies. I've been out of town for a couple of days, and wanted to update. I got my BFP on my test day. I was hopeful as my bbt remained high at 37.0 degrees celsius, and no spotting. 

As far as symptoms goes, i have very few. I have been having mild niggling cramps, much like period cramps that comes and goes. And also, i am usually dry just before AF, but this time, i had alot of white, lotion-like cm.

At first, I thought i may have gone insane as the line was very faint. A more sensitive HPT did show a visible positive. 

This was a bit of a miracle as i have a short luteal phase of 8-9 days, due to nursing. Though i have been taking 50mg of B6 as well as prenatal vitamins to help with my short LP. It looks like b6 may have played an important part.

Goodluck to all those still testing this month, next month, and all who have their BFP :)


----------



## ickle pand

Still no peak on my CBFM yet. Definitely need to temp next cycle! I had a lot of pain last night in my right ovary area with shooting pains down my leg so hopefully something is going to happen soon.


----------



## ginny83

Bay said:


> Hello Ladies. I've been out of town for a couple of days, and wanted to update. I got my BFP on my test day. I was hopeful as my bbt remained high at 37.0 degrees celsius, and no spotting.
> 
> As far as symptoms goes, i have very few. I have been having mild niggling cramps, much like period cramps that comes and goes. And also, i am usually dry just before AF, but this time, i had alot of white, lotion-like cm.
> 
> At first, I thought i may have gone insane as the line was very faint. A more sensitive HPT did show a visible positive.
> 
> This was a bit of a miracle as i have a short luteal phase of 8-9 days, due to nursing. Though i have been taking 50mg of B6 as well as prenatal vitamins to help with my short LP. It looks like b6 may have played an important part.
> 
> Goodluck to all those still testing this month, next month, and all who have their BFP :)

Congratulations!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Congratulations, Bay!!!!!! Wishing you a h&h 9 mos!!!! :)


----------



## 28329

Congratulations bay!! 

Well ladies, I'm out. Witch came right on time.


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies, just an update. Weak positive tests on Thursday, Friday and again yesterday on cheapie tests. Got frer yesterday afternoon and bfn. Some brown discharge last night and temp taken a dip this morning. My lp is currently sitting at 15 days - never been more than 13 before. I think this has been another angel.


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry lala xx


----------



## Annie77

Really sorry Lala


----------



## 28329

Oh lala I'm so sorry.


----------



## Ilikecake

I'm out, witch was a day early.


----------



## baby_maybe

Lots of :hugs: lala and ilikecake good luck for bfp's in march :)


----------



## 28329

Sorry about the witch ilikecake. We are cycle buddies :) Good luck this cycle.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Another negative test for me :( af due today but hasnt shown yet, though its only 5:30 but she usually comes in the morning. Ugh no symptoms but im pretty sure I am out this month. Still holding onto that ounce of hope though


----------



## taurusmom05

So sorry ilikecake, 28329 and lala!!! FX that March is your month!!!!!!!!! Lots n lots of extra baby dust to you!!! Soooo super sorry :(

Sjdsmommy- you're right... you're not out until she shows!! Hang in there!!!! :) good luck!!


----------



## missbabes

Congrats to all the BFP's and huggles to those that are out this month.

I'm just entering into my 2ww, and other than that there's no news happening with me at all. February is always such a boring month for me, so it would be very great if I were to get that BFP this time round.

Good luck to everyone 

:dust:


----------



## Jai Me

MrsMM

Af got me on Friday :cry:

On to the next one............

Good luck to everyone! :flower:


----------



## butterworth

congrats to all the BFP and sorry for anyone who had af show up, fx for a bfp next cycle. March 16th is my 29th birthday and my birthday wish is for all of you who don't get a bfp this month get a bfp in March. sending loads of baby dust

Its been a crazy few weeks for me, my bestfriend was diagnosed with cervical cancer and she is young with so much ahead of her. I feel like she is going to pull through all her treatment with flying colours but the word cancer scares the shit out of me and I'm trying my best to stay strong for her. 2011 ended with a bag and 2012 started with a bag, Dads heart attack the end of last year and now the big "C" plus my other bestfriend is moving across the country in a few months. I think its time for some good things to happen.


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: so sorry jai me, fx for a lovely sticky bfp in march xx


----------



## lillichloe

Congrats to all the bfps !!!!


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Well ladies I totally thought I was out cause I swore it was at but I got my BFP today!!! Waiting a few more days to see the line get darker altthoug I am trying not to get my hopes up about the whole thing cause with the cramping I'm having now I swear at is gunna come full force. Sorry for all those that the witch got


----------



## ttcfor1sttime

New to the chat and site. AF should be around the 8th or 9th. SOOO, Put me down for the 9th for testing please. fingers crossed.


----------



## baby_maybe

Hopin4amunche said:


> Well ladies I totally thought I was out cause I swore it was at but I got my BFP today!!! Waiting a few more days to see the line get darker altthoug I am trying not to get my hopes up about the whole thing cause with the cramping I'm having now I swear at is gunna come full force. Sorry for all those that the witch got

:happydance: congratulations hunni :)



ttcfor1sttime said:


> New to the chat and site. AF should be around the 8th or 9th. SOOO, Put me down for the 9th for testing please. fingers crossed.

Welcome :wave:


----------



## WM61711

Congratulations Bay and Hopin4!!!:happydance:


----------



## hasti2011

Hopin4amunche said:


> Well ladies I totally thought I was out cause I swore it was at but I got my BFP today!!! Waiting a few more days to see the line get darker altthoug I am trying not to get my hopes up about the whole thing cause with the cramping I'm having now I swear at is gunna come full force. Sorry for all those that the witch got

 many many congrats H & H :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hopin4amunche said:


> Well ladies I totally thought I was out cause I swore it was at but I got my BFP today!!! Waiting a few more days to see the line get darker altthoug I am trying not to get my hopes up about the whole thing cause with the cramping I'm having now I swear at is gunna come full force. Sorry for all those that the witch got

Congrats :flower:


----------



## DBZ34

OMG!! Congrats Hopin4!! I knew it was your month! Especially when you said it was all brown stuff. I had a feeling you'd be testing again. :) Yay! 

Congrats, Bay!! H & H 9 months!! :)


----------



## Catlover28

Hi MrsMM24 and feb testers! :hi:

Please can you pop me down for testing on the 10th feb please, fx'd this month will be our month! gl everyone :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## manny82

af was due yesterday..no sign of af ...had mild af like pain on thrusday night nothing after that...i got bfn yesterday...

congrats to all BFP's


----------



## munchkinlove

MrsMM24 said:


> :test: *LIST:* :flower:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...ber-testers-find-bump-buddy-join-us-here.html December Thread
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-5-find-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html#post14134560 January Thread
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...nd-your-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html#post14714632 March Thread
> 
> _*(4)Testers TBD*_
> DEBZIE
> NETTAMOMMYOF2
> PUG2012
> REBECCALO
> 
> 
> 2/1 Testers *(10)*
> :bfp:2PEAS4WINGS:bfp: 2/2:happydance:​ALIE ??
> BUBBALOO2011 ??
> CHRISTIELEE83 ??
> GINNY83 ~ :hugs:see you again at the end of Cupid's reign!
> HAYADDIE ??
> LILYBUMP ??
> LILYLEE ~ :hugs:see you again at the end of Cupid's reign!
> MRGN626 ??
> SHEY ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
> 
> 
> 
> *2/2*:test:ers (7)
> Happy Birthday SJDSMOMMY!!:cake:
> :bfp:ADAMARIE:bfp: 1/28:happydance:​CHARISSE28 ??
> DIPSYSP ??
> FROLICKY2011 ??
> ROSE1990 ??
> SJDSMOMMY ??
> :bfp:WM61711:bfp: 1/29:happydance:​
> 
> :test:TODAY!!
> *2/3*:test:ers (5)
> BAY ??
> :bfp:DEEJAY13:bfp: 2/3:happydance:​HEAVENLY~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
> :bfp:MRS_DUTCH15:bfp: 2/1:happydance:​PJSTENSGAARD ??
> RDY4NUMBER2 ??
> 
> 
> TOMORROW!! :test:
> *2/4*:test:ers (4)
> Happy Anniversary MANNY82!!:wedding:
> 28329 ??
> C.30 ??
> DANCING DIVA ??
> MANNY82 ??
> 
> 
> 2 Days!!
> *2/5*:test:ers (7)
> Happy Birthday JAI ME!!:cake:
> ILIKECAKE ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
> JAI ME ??
> LALAR ??
> SARRY2413 ??
> SUPERWOMANTTC ??
> :bfp:TWOKIDDOS:bfp: 2/3:happydance:​WINTERDAZE ??
> 
> 
> 3 Days!
> *2/6*:test:ers (9)
> Happy Anniversary _MRSMM24_!!:wedding:
> 8BUZZYBEE8 ??
> ANGEL BABY ??
> DBZ34 ??
> HAJ624 ??
> MSMELODY ??
> PINKKITTEN74 ??
> RIVER54 ??
> SKWEEK35~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
> TRAINSPOTTING ??
> 
> 
> *2/7*:test:ers (4)
> DANNI2KIDS
> KROS330
> LILLICHLOE
> THAYNES
> 
> 
> *2/8*:test:ers (3)
> Happy Birthday JUST 1 MORE!!:cake:
> JUST 1 MORE ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
> KEEDA
> ROCKABILYMAMA
> 
> 
> *2/9*:test:ers (3)
> EMMYJEAN
> MUNCHKINLOVE
> TLC
> 
> 
> *2/10*:test:ers (7)
> 20SOMETHING
> ALTAMOM
> ~CHIPPER~
> ANNIE77
> DOODAH
> LIZLOVELUST
> SWEETMERE
> 
> 
> *2/11*:test:ers (2)
> NT123
> SHARNW
> 
> *2/12*:test:ers (8)
> ALLYBABY
> FAITHBABIES
> LILYV
> NORAHBATTIE
> PEGGY80
> RAFWIFE
> SHELLSUNSHINE
> TAURUSMOM05
> 
> 
> *2/13*:test:ers (6)
> Happy Birthday NIXILIX!!:cake:
> BABYONBRAIN
> BUTTERWORTH
> CUPCAKELOVING
> MOMMY2BE7772
> _*MRSMM24*_
> NIXILIX ~ :hugs:see you again during St. Patty's reign!
> 
> 
> 
> *2/14*:test:ers (15)
> \\:D/ Happy Valentine's Day!!:flower:
> Happy Birthday NUMBER2IN2012!!:cake:
> BABY_MAYBE
> CAZ & BOB
> CHARLIEKAY
> COUTURECUTS
> EMMYJEAN
> FAITHBABIES
> HASTI2011
> HOPIN4AMUNCHE~ :hugs:see you again at the end of Cupid's reign!
> ICKLE PAND
> JDH1982
> KARRY1412
> MAZZY
> PAULA181
> PEPSICHIC
> SKEET9924
> 
> *2/15*:test:ers (2)
> ASHKNOWSBEST
> HAPPYBEANY
> 
> 
> *2/16*:test:ers (2)
> NEWLYWEDLIFE
> POMERANIAN
> 
> 
> *2/17*:test:ers (1)
> Happy Birthday HOPIN4AMUNCHE's DH!!:cake:
> MOOSE31
> 
> 
> *2/18*:test:ers (4)
> Happy Anniversary LALAR!!:wedding:
> AMP26
> ANNABABE
> BABYBOYLE
> MISSBABES
> 
> *2/19*]:test:ers (0)
> 
> *2/20*:test:ers (1)
> DRSQUID
> 
> 
> *2/21*:test:ers (0)
> Happy Birthday SKWEEK35!!:cake:
> 
> *2/22*:test:ers (3)
> BECYBOO_x
> DAISYQ
> MRS.RESA
> 
> *2/23*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *2/24*:test:ers (1)
> HONEYCHEEKS
> 
> 
> *2/25*:test:ers (3)
> 2016
> IMMY11
> REBECCALO
> 
> *2/26*:test:ers (4)
> Happy Birthday NIXILIX's LO!!:cake:
> SAILORSGIRL
> SHOLI
> SIEGAL
> STEPHERS35
> 
> 
> *2/27*:test:ers (1)
> PINKSPRINKLES
> 
> 
> *2/28*:test:ers (2)
> GINNY83
> MUMMYOF2GIRLZ
> 
> 
> *2/29*:test:ers (2)
> Happy LEAP-DAY!!:flower:
> HOPIN4AMUNCHE
> LILYLEE
> NUMBER2IN2012
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> As promised to an awesome member _DBZ34_... I am starting this thread now! Some have sat out the January cycle and some have received AF early in December with long cycles and won't be in for January. We are going to start this cycle with some *REAL PMA* as we have in the past!! I am TTC cycle #5 after a recent loss. Went right back into the egg chase in August after DW and I decided that was the best decision to help us through a really rough time. Our daughter is 9yo and we are ALL looking forward to a LO in 2012!! I am just fell out of the running for December and for those that know (those that don't can read in my journal on my siggy) we have to sit out to financially build funds for donations so... February it is (coincidentally when last LO was due as well as the month we married.) I have gotten great feedback and inquiries on my threads so as promised, I will continue my PMA TWW threads for as long as possible, even through my HOPEFUL BFP!! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... *Join!*
> 
> *Ladies....*I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!
> 
> Also, at _8DPO,_ end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> Good Luck to us *all, *FXD and of course, PLENTY of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

the witch got me early:( can you take me off for the 9th and put me on the 29th....thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sholi

butterworth said:


> congrats to all the BFP and sorry for anyone who had af show up, fx for a bfp next cycle. March 16th is my 29th birthday and my birthday wish is for all of you who don't get a bfp this month get a bfp in March. sending loads of baby dust
> 
> Its been a crazy few weeks for me, my bestfriend was diagnosed with cervical cancer and she is young with so much ahead of her. I feel like she is going to pull through all her treatment with flying colours but the word cancer scares the shit out of me and I'm trying my best to stay strong for her. 2011 ended with a bag and 2012 started with a bag, Dads heart attack the end of last year and now the big "C" plus my other bestfriend is moving across the country in a few months. I think its time for some good things to happen.

I really feel for you butterworth. I hope that things get better soon. You just need to stay positive for yourself and for your friend. :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Congrats on the new bfps. Hugs fir those whom the witch has come to.

Still no news with me. Cbfm still reading low. Think it will be a cd 18+ ov this cycle.


----------



## sharnw

CONGRATS Hopin4!!!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

I dont know if im even PG, no symptoms but sore breasts now...

Its weird, i also feel like super moist "down there"..... And im not turned on or anything

I also had a mild wave of nausea in the car a few min. Ago


----------



## Cheska

Congrats bay h&h 9 month. I have just started taking b6. Hope it works as well for me!


----------



## RebeccaLO

lizlovelust said:


> I dont know if im even PG, no symptoms but sore breasts now...
> 
> Its weird, i also feel like super moist "down there"..... And im not turned on or anything
> 
> I also had a mild wave of nausea in the car a few min. Ago

Your chart looks good though? No dips in temperature and even if you did about now it could be implantation. I'd still be hopeful if I was you :) 
:dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

RebeccaLO said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I dont know if im even PG, no symptoms but sore breasts now...
> 
> Its weird, i also feel like super moist "down there"..... And im not turned on or anything
> 
> I also had a mild wave of nausea in the car a few min. Ago
> 
> Your chart looks good though? No dips in temperature and even if you did about now it could be implantation. I'd still be hopeful if I was you :)
> :dust:Click to expand...

AF is due friday... Hmm i hope she doesnt come.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Still no af. I swear I thought I was about to start bleeding a coue times today though. Come on give me a positive test already!


----------



## Bay

Cheska said:


> Congrats bay h&h 9 month. I have just started taking b6. Hope it works as well for me!

Thank you Cheska. I hope it works for you too! 

This was my 2nd cycle after starting vitamin B6. I'm not an expert, but if you have any questions, feel free to poke me :)


----------



## ginny83

Congrats to all those :bfp: I'm so happy for you all! And hopefully they're not too far away for everyone else too :)

This is my first cycle temping and I'm currently on CD5. The temping has been going well I think, except yesterday I started getting a sore throat and this morning woke up with a bit of a fever. So of course my temp has now shot right up - I'm hoping that I'll recover quickly, but does this mean temping won't work for me this month?

I'm also planning on using OPKs, for the first time, once AF finishes, which will probably be CD7.


----------



## Annie77

Well after 10 days of no symptoms I am feeling very crampy and had wave of nausea after eating breakfast.

Am trying to wait it out til Friday tjough


----------



## karry1412

haj624, Jai Me, Ilikecake, DBZ34, 28329 & munchkinlove - So sorry to hear AF got you! I'll see you all over on the March thread :hugs:

Sholi - I think relaxing is the best thing you can do & hopefully it will happen without having to resort to the Clomid. Have you spoken to the doctor about other options that you might be happier with before starting Clomid?

Dithy - Perhaps you are having a long cycle this time. I spot at about CD18 during my long cycles. If it's unusual for you perhaps you should speak to your doctor?

lizlovelust - Jeez, you scared me there for a sec! Hope all is ok now. It sounds like you are having some amazing symptoms! I can't wait to hear how you get on :flower:

happybeany - It's entirely possible then that it is IB. I hope so!! :flower:

Kros30 - So exciting!! Could be IB alright! :happydance:

Annie77 - It sounds like you have some good symptoms & it only takes one of the little guys! Good luck on Friday :thumbup:

trying_baby - Congrats on the OPK! That's an exciting time! Looking forward to getting back there myself.

baby_maybe - I hope you caught that eggy! :dust:

taurusmom05 - So great to see you back! I'm sorry to hear you had a bad time last month. I found the last one tough too & had a dodgy cycle to boot. Welcome back to the TWW & glad to hear you're feeling more relaxed this time. :hugs:

Bay - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

LalaR - I am so sorry to hear that hun :hugs:

butterworth - I am so sorry to hear about your friend & your Dad :hugs:

Hopin4amunche - Yay! I am so happy to hear you got your BFP! Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

ttcfor1sttime - Welcome! :wave: You're definitely in the right place! There are tons of helpful ladies on here so if you have any questions or just need to vent, post away :flower:

*AFM -* AF got me on Sunday :cry: Back to CD 2 & waiting for ov. Last time I think we started bd-ing like crazy too early & then only managed twice during the window so we'll need to time things a bit better this time.

It would be so perfect to get a BFP in March which would mean a November arrival. All going well we'd be home & just getting settled in at home before Christmas. I would love to be celebrating this Christmas with a little baby in my arms :baby:


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry af got you Karry, fx for a lovely sticky bfp in march :)


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

I'm out! Back at cd 1, but I'm not upset for a change.

Congrats to all those that are expecting and :dust: to everyone else.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Still no af yet, I woke up with that im about to bleed feeling and some cramps but for the most part they went away after I went pee. I didnt test today, probably will tomorrow if af doesnt show today. I read a comment on yahoo answers about someone who got a late positive and it really put me at ease. Trying to stay hopeful :)


----------



## lizlovelust

12DPO, BFN... Kinda sad :( ive been having AF like cramps off and on yesterday


----------



## SJDsMommy

I thnk im nuts lol im trying to sit or lay as much as possible, as if being active will bring on af lol


----------



## newlywedlife

Hi ladies, I think I'm 7dpo today and I've had a weird pressure feeling down there and hot flashes, like freezing cold to sweating on my back and armpits all in one minute off and on ... anyone else experience the hot flashes and get a BFP? Also, have a good amount of creamy cm and I usually have little to no cm


----------



## newlywedlife

SJDsMommy said:


> I thnk im nuts lol im trying to sit or lay as much as possible, as if being active will bring on af lol

Haha definitely not nuts, just want that BFP and I bet you will get it :)


----------



## newlywedlife

lizlovelust said:


> 12DPO, BFN... Kinda sad :( ive been having AF like cramps off and on yesterday

Could be im


----------



## newlywedlife

newlywedlife said:


> Hi ladies, I think I'm 7dpo today and I've had a weird pressure feeling down there and hot flashes, like freezing cold to sweating on my back and armpits all in one minute off and on ... anyone else experience the hot flashes and get a BFP? Also, have a good amount of creamy cm and I usually have little to no cm

Could be implantation? Wait a few more days and test again, I feel like this is the month for you :) fx'ed


----------



## newlywedlife

Stupid smartphone, I meant to reply to @lizluv


----------



## SJDsMommy

I just want this day to go by fast so it can be tomorrow so I can test lol and watch switched at birth :) lol


----------



## haj624

Good morning ladies.

Congrats to all the BFP'S!! :baby::baby::baby:

And sorry to all the ladies that that dumb witch caught!

AFM: I'm on CD 4. Nothing really to report besides I started my 5th round of clomid last night 100mg days 3-7. Scheduled my follice check for the 14th. Hopefully some Valentine's loving will be in order!!


----------



## haj624

Also can anyone send me the link to the march thread...i couldnt find it. Thanks ladies!!


----------



## NT123

Well I had a positive digi opk on 28th jan, on Friday 3rd had sharp stabbing pains on right hand side under my hip bone, had dihorrea ( sorry tmi) this morning and feeling sicky. Depending on when ov happened I guess I'm 10/11 dpo and due period on 10th. Confused if this is just af symptoms or some good news, no sore boobs which I usually have before af?


----------



## ickle pand

Haj - the link to the March thread is on the first page of this one :)


----------



## haj624

ickle pand said:


> Haj - the link to the March thread is on the first page of this one :)

Thanks hun!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Im starti.g to get all tingly and excited. Dont want to get my hopes up though..im only one day late


----------



## Emmyjean

Well...I'm 11 DPO (I think) and tested today. BFN. It just stinks not knowing exactly when you ovulated! Because for all I know it's WAAAAY too early to test.

Good thing I bought a three-pack. ;)


----------



## lovelylisa84

I believe I have finally ovulated per FF and by checking CM. If I did it is really because I started taking fertilaid a couple weeks ago. :D
please add me to test 2/14. Thanks hun.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Idk if im just noticing it more or what but my son has been saying baby over and over since yesterday lol


----------



## Sholi

karry1412 said:


> haj624, Jai Me, Ilikecake, DBZ34, 28329 & munchkinlove - So sorry to hear AF got you! I'll see you all over on the March thread :hugs:
> 
> Sholi - I think relaxing is the best thing you can do & hopefully it will happen without having to resort to the Clomid. Have you spoken to the doctor about other options that you might be happier with before starting Clomid?
> 
> Dithy - Perhaps you are having a long cycle this time. I spot at about CD18 during my long cycles. If it's unusual for you perhaps you should speak to your doctor?
> 
> lizlovelust - Jeez, you scared me there for a sec! Hope all is ok now. It sounds like you are having some amazing symptoms! I can't wait to hear how you get on :flower:
> 
> happybeany - It's entirely possible then that it is IB. I hope so!! :flower:
> 
> Kros30 - So exciting!! Could be IB alright! :happydance:
> 
> Annie77 - It sounds like you have some good symptoms & it only takes one of the little guys! Good luck on Friday :thumbup:
> 
> trying_baby - Congrats on the OPK! That's an exciting time! Looking forward to getting back there myself.
> 
> baby_maybe - I hope you caught that eggy! :dust:
> 
> taurusmom05 - So great to see you back! I'm sorry to hear you had a bad time last month. I found the last one tough too & had a dodgy cycle to boot. Welcome back to the TWW & glad to hear you're feeling more relaxed this time. :hugs:
> 
> Bay - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:
> 
> LalaR - I am so sorry to hear that hun :hugs:
> 
> butterworth - I am so sorry to hear about your friend & your Dad :hugs:
> 
> Hopin4amunche - Yay! I am so happy to hear you got your BFP! Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:
> 
> ttcfor1sttime - Welcome! :wave: You're definitely in the right place! There are tons of helpful ladies on here so if you have any questions or just need to vent, post away :flower:
> 
> *AFM -* AF got me on Sunday :cry: Back to CD 2 & waiting for ov. Last time I think we started bd-ing like crazy too early & then only managed twice during the window so we'll need to time things a bit better this time.
> 
> It would be so perfect to get a BFP in March which would mean a November arrival. All going well we'd be home & just getting settled in at home before Christmas. I would love to be celebrating this Christmas with a little baby in my arms :baby:

Well he said the chlomid was to check that the ovaries were working well. It was all a bit too much for me to be honest. Just wanted a little check up and all of a sudden it was about chlomid and sperm checks and dyes in the tubes!!!!! Too much too soon, I think I just need to relax as I said and then make a decision. Yesterday and today was all about babies, so today I'm feeling a little bit blue :cry:


----------



## Hopin4amunche

I am so nervous. I am having spotting but I am trying to stay calm. Thank God I am going to the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## Sholi

newlywedlife said:


> Stupid smartphone, I meant to reply to @lizluv

That was so funny :haha:


----------



## 28329

Hopin4amunche said:


> I am so nervous. I am having spotting but I am trying to stay calm. Thank God I am going to the doctor tomorrow.

If the spotting is brown then it's old blood. I know its difficult but try not to worry Hun.


----------



## taurusmom05

Sorry the witch got you karry :(

Hoping4- don't worry!! A lot of women have a bit of spotting early in pregnancy, I did with DS :) relax and enjoy that BFP!

Afm- nothing much to report. Just waitingggg to test. doing my best to not test early this time!!! This has been the most relaxing TTC cycle I've had! :)


----------



## Annie77

Hopin4amunche said:


> I am so nervous. I am having spotting but I am trying to stay calm. Thank God I am going to the doctor tomorrow.

I know it is easier said than done but try to stay positive. I had some brown bleeding with both of mine in early pregnancy but everything was fine. Hopefully your doctor will take some blood tomorrow and again 48 hours later. Once you see the numbers rising enough, you should find relaxing a bit easier
x


----------



## karry1412

SuperwomanTTC - Sorry to hear you're on a new cycle. Me too - cd2. Hope this one will be it for us.

lizlovelust - 12DPO is still early hun. Hope it turns around for you.

NT123 - Sounds like you have good symptoms :thumbup: Just try wait another couple of days before testing if you can.

lovelylisa84 - Hope you catch that eggy!! :flower:


----------



## tigerlillie

Congrats on the new :bfp:'s

:hugs: to those the wicked witch has paid a visit good luck for March Fxed here for you all and lots of :dust:

AFM: the :witch: has left this body woohoooooo cd7 ....now down to some serious baby making hehehe lol


----------



## allybaby

Good Morning Ladies!

Congrats on all the BFP's! It's so nice to see. Well, AF is due on friday and the closer it's getting the more anxious I am getting. I really try not to symptom spot as I find it sends me over the edge when AF arrives. However, As of last night I'm starting to notice stuff changing but it's the usual AF symptoms. All of the sudden my boob are sore and swollen, and I got wickedly bloated and constipated. All typical of AF. I'm not very goos at tracking CM or checking my cervix. I was a little bitchy Saturday but that seems to have passed now:). My DH takes everything in stride. He's so good! Anyways, Trying not to lose hope but also trying not to get to excited before friday actually arrives. I was 2 days late last month too so we will see what happens. Good luck everyone. I have my fingers tightly crossed for you all. Hoping it is actually fertile february for us all.


----------



## Keeda

SJDsMommy said:


> Idk if im just noticing it more or what but my son has been saying baby over and over since yesterday lol

I had read about someone else whose kid kept saying baby baby over and over again and the kid obviously had no clue about the TTC process and the woman actually had a BFP 
Ask him to pick some lottery numbers if you get a BFP :)


----------



## NT123

allybaby said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Congrats on all the BFP's! It's so nice to see. Well, AF is due on friday and the closer it's getting the more anxious I am getting. I really try not to symptom spot as I find it sends me over the edge when AF arrives. However, As of last night I'm starting to notice stuff changing but it's the usual AF symptoms. All of the sudden my boob are sore and swollen, and I got wickedly bloated and constipated. All typical of AF. I'm not very goos at tracking CM or checking my cervix. I was a little bitchy Saturday but that seems to have passed now:). My DH takes everything in stride. He's so good! Anyways, Trying not to lose hope but also trying not to get to excited before friday actually arrives. I was 2 days late last month too so we will see what happens. Good luck everyone. I have my fingers tightly crossed for you all. Hoping it is actually fertile february for us all.

i'll be testing friday/sat too, fingers x'd for all of us


----------



## SJDsMommy

Keeda said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Idk if im just noticing it more or what but my son has been saying baby over and over since yesterday lol
> 
> I had read about someone else whose kid kept saying baby baby over and over again and the kid obviously had no clue about the TTC process and the woman actually had a BFP
> Ask him to pick some lottery numbers if you get a BFP :)Click to expand...

LOL! That would be amazing! Idk about lottery numbers yet haha he's only (almost) 13 mobths ;)


----------



## hasti2011

hi sholi
that happend to me exactly 6 months ago, as we wanted to start ttc dr. asked for sa, clomid and HSG and i though we haven't start yet so why should we do all of them,moreover our insurance would't cover any of them, but now we have moved to Toronto here our insurance covers all of them (except clomid i think) and since i want BFP really and i am 33 so we won't loss time, we are starting with sa. if your insurance covers these tests i think sa won't hurt you that would a good idea to check it, at least if that comes back good you can try ever day to catch your egg.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Made it to noon with no af :) gonna go to bed as soon as my son does tonight so I can up and test in the morning. I swear I see the line when I test but no pink to it. Hopefully ill get some pink soon


----------



## lillichloe

So I tested yesterday at I think 10 dpo bfn :( af due tues or wedn. I don't feel like AF is coming or any pg symptoms. Do think a BFP is still possible??


----------



## SJDsMommy

lillichloe said:


> So I tested yesterday at I think 10 dpo bfn :( af due tues or wedn. I don't feel like AF is coming or any pg symptoms. Do think a BFP is still possible??

Definitely possible. Im getting negatives and my af was due yesterday. Ive been reading about ladies who get late positives. One said she was 15 weeks along before she finally got one!


----------



## christielee83

AF showed her ugly face today. I'm out for this month. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Hopin4amunche

lillichloe said:


> So I tested yesterday at I think 10 dpo bfn :( af due tues or wedn. I don't feel like AF is coming or any pg symptoms. Do think a BFP is still possible??

Yes it is still possible I have no symptoms at all. Or at least that I am noticing. Good Luck to you!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Gah. I keep going back and forth between ecxited and nervous. Excited that af is late and that eventhough all my tests have been negative that thos may be it and ill get a bfp soon but on the otherhand nervous that af might just show up late :/


----------



## SJDsMommy

Starting to get dull cramps again. I know those can be af or pregnancy so trying to just dismiss them. I did a q-tip test it came back clean but I know they arent always accurate. Still its another thing to give me hope


----------



## Sholi

hasti2011 said:


> hi sholi
> that happend to me exactly 6 months ago, as we wanted to start ttc dr. asked for sa, clomid and HSG and i though we haven't start yet so why should we do all of them,moreover our insurance would't cover any of them, but now we have moved to Toronto here our insurance covers all of them (except clomid i think) and since i want BFP really and i am 33 so we won't loss time, we are starting with sa. if your insurance covers these tests i think sa won't hurt you that would a good idea to check it, at least if that comes back good you can try ever day to catch your egg.

We went privately as the gp won't refer us to a gynae until we have been Ttc for at least a year, but if we were our tax covers all our health needs. It's just annoying to think how I've always been so scared about getting pregnant and now it doesn't happen. It was also really hard to come off my antidepressants, so it's even more frustrating.


----------



## tonkatruck

Hi there, I'm a bit new to the site and forum. In our third cycle of TTC. Going to test on Feb 12 (2 days after AF due I think). Was a bit impatient last weekend and tested but got a BFN (hopefully just too early, but we'll see this weekend). Just need to pass the time until next testing - easier said than done! FX to everyone for lots of BD and BFPs in February.


----------



## Stephers35

SJDsMommy said:


> Starting to get dull cramps again. I know those can be af or pregnancy so trying to just dismiss them. I did a q-tip test it came back clean but I know they arent always accurate. Still its another thing to give me hope

I'm pulling for you! I did the same thing waiting! G'luck with getting to sleep tonight and testing tomorrow'!


----------



## hasti2011

Sholi said:


> hasti2011 said:
> 
> 
> hi sholi
> that happend to me exactly 6 months ago, as we wanted to start ttc dr. asked for sa, clomid and HSG and i though we haven't start yet so why should we do all of them,moreover our insurance would't cover any of them, but now we have moved to Toronto here our insurance covers all of them (except clomid i think) and since i want BFP really and i am 33 so we won't loss time, we are starting with sa. if your insurance covers these tests i think sa won't hurt you that would a good idea to check it, at least if that comes back good you can try ever day to catch your egg.
> 
> We went privately as the gp won't refer us to a gynae until we have been Ttc for at least a year, but if we were our tax covers all our health needs. It's just annoying to think how I've always been so scared about getting pregnant and now it doesn't happen. It was also really hard to come off my antidepressants, so it's even more frustrating.Click to expand...

hum i know, fortunately our gp start testing since i am not young enough to wait. but i hope we get our BFP before visiting any specialist. you shouldn't be that much worry maybe your bed timing was not good. i know i have pcos and fibroid so for me clomid should be an option.


----------



## AltaMom

I didn't get A BFP until I was 2 days late when pg with my DS. Kept getting negatives all along and thought I was crazy. He's 2 now lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thank you all for the encouraging words. Still no af :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Christie- so sorry that the witch got you! Fingers crossed for you in march!

Lilliechloe- defo still possible! With DS I was a day late before I got a faint positive!!


----------



## lillichloe

So I just got a faint line on a frer couldn't believe it so chugged water and took a digi bfn. So confused. Wish I could post a pic my phone won't let me. The line is faint but there


----------



## sharnw

Upload your frer :) :)


----------



## sharnw

Ohhh i just read on. :) oh dang, wish we could see that lovely faint line :)


----------



## Hopin4amunche

lillichloe said:


> So I just got a faint line on a frer couldn't believe it so chugged water and took a digi bfn. So confused. Wish I could post a pic my phone won't let me. The line is faint but there

Did you wait a while til you took the digi? You urine could have been to diluted. And digi's take more mIU than FRER. Give it a few more days your still early.


----------



## lillichloe

sharnw said:


> Upload your frer :) :)

I can't just have my phone no computer right now it won't let me upload. I'd email it to someone do they can post it.


----------



## skeet9924

Had some spotting today!! Could be either late ov ( I don't temp or opk) ib or a week early af!! How am I ever going to wait for v day to test!! This was supposed to be my relaxed cycle!! V day would make me 2 days late!! I was hoping not to test until then


----------



## skeet9924

Chloe you can email it to me and I'll post it!


----------



## sharnw

YAY there's a will there's a way! And yes your urine was most defo to be diluted! I feel a :bfp: comin on!


----------



## taurusmom05

Ok I'm dying to see your test lillichloe!!!! email it to skeet! Lol


----------



## lillichloe

I did!!! It's probably the worst evap in history.


----------



## taurusmom05

How soon did the line come up?? I am totally rooting for you!! FX FX FX FX FX !!!!


----------



## skeet9924

OMG!!! I see it!!!! :happydance:


below is lillichloe test!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 53


----------



## lillichloe

Right away 30 sec. I was so sure I'd see the usual stark white. If AF stays away I'll test again most likely in the mining cause I'm nuts


----------



## Lovetoteach86

lillichloe said:


> I did!!! It's probably the worst evap in history.

I see something on that test, not for sure what it is, but if it was within the time limit it could surely be a bfp!


----------



## lillichloe

Opinions???


----------



## taurusmom05

Omg Omg its soooooo there! And pink!! You got your bfp!!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

I definetly see something on it!!! I'd test again in the morning with fmu!!


----------



## sharnw

Yay!! i see it!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Be sure to test again tomorrow or the next day so we can see it get darker!!


----------



## lillichloe

I will probably test in the morning I have one frer and two digits left


----------



## skeet9924

I bet by the morning it will be darker...and maybe 2-3 days it will show up on the digi


----------



## lillichloe

I don't know what to think I was sooooo wanting the digi to say pregnant. I'm not due for AF till tomorrow. Ughhhhhhhhh


----------



## taurusmom05

Congrats, lillichloe!! :) how are you gonna tell DH?


----------



## lillichloe

I did he said don't get my hopes up


----------



## lillichloe

I called him. I'm so loosing my mind over this.


----------



## taurusmom05

Don't worry, girl. I totally think that's a positive! You will feel better when you see it get darker in the morning!


----------



## skeet9924

im sure once he sees it on a digi he will believe it


----------



## SJDsMommy

Made it all day with no af! :) baby fell asleep a half hour early so I get to go to bed early too :) hubby wanted me to stay up and watch a movie..haha no thanks! Not tonight. Just wanted to give a quick update before I go to bed. I will be testing again in the morning. Starting to notice symptoms I had in my last pregnancy (like the feeling like im going to start bleeding thing and on and off dull cramps) as well as a dull restless legs kind of feeling (though o had that in my 3rd trimester with my son) also starting to feel thirsty no matter how much I drink, that was my first symptom with my son (though its not quite as intence as it was it him..not yet anyway) also noticing my pee is lighter too, as with my son. Im really hoping this isnt all in my head. Ill let you all know in the morning


----------



## taurusmom05

Good luck, SJDsMommy!!! Those sound like great symptoms!! Totally looking forward to your update tomorrow!!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Good luck SJDsMommy!

lillichloe- i see a line also! I think you may just have gotten your BFP! Congrats :flower:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

I got a dark OPK test this afternoon. It wasn't quite pos but it's close. DH and i already BDed this evening even though he tweaked his back earlier today. I told him it was okay if he wasn't up to it but he said he can work through the pain :haha: He really wants a baby it's so cute.


----------



## ginny83

Mrs.Resa said:


> I got a dark OPK test this afternoon. It wasn't quite pos but it's close. DH and i already BDed this evening even though he tweaked his back earlier today. I told him it was okay if he wasn't up to it but he said he can work through the pain :haha: He really wants a baby it's so cute.

That's sweet x

Since this is our first cycle actually trying, my OH is convinced that we have to :sex: everynight for it to happen - even though we didn't for DS!


----------



## skeet9924

Wow Ginny!! That's awesome !! Wish my oh was that into it.. He wants a little one do bad!! , but if I even mention anything about it he gets stage fright.. He prefers the whole ntnp method .. I still get lots of bd in but not as much as I would like considering he works far away and doesn't come home every night


----------



## ginny83

skeet9924 said:


> Wow Ginny!! That's awesome !! Wish my oh was that into it.. He wants a little one do bad!! , but if I even mention anything about it he gets stage fright.. He prefers the whole ntnp method .. I still get lots of bd in but not as much as I would like considering he works far away and doesn't come home every night

This is our first cycle of actually tring though, I told him not to wear himself out in the first month in case it takes a couple of cycles!

I think he's just getting it while he can, when I was pregnant with DS bding was really uncomfortable for me towards the end and I didn't enjoy it :wacko:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Just been informed by hubby that we have three months to TTC :/ We have this month, March and June as he is away in April and May then leaves on deployment in July. This is looking unlikely :(


----------



## jrwifey18

Can you add me to the list I will be testing february 20th fingers crossed


----------



## Lili77

Hi ladies,
I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. I am, I believe 9 dpo today and I will test on February 12. As for the symptoms, I have spent far to many months looking for symptoms. I think this time around I will try not concentrate on that. I do have sore bb's , but than again, they always are before af. My BBT was over 99 today, but I can't read much into it as I decided not to chart my bbt this month thus I only did it this morning. 

baby dust to everyone


----------



## ginny83

sailorsgirl said:


> Just been informed by hubby that we have three months to TTC :/ We have this month, March and June as he is away in April and May then leaves on deployment in July. This is looking unlikely :(

It could easily happen in 3 months :)

How long will he be away for?

It must be so hard to have your hubby away. My OH just turned down a job that would have required us to move to another city and then him work 3 weeks away and have 1 week off at home.


----------



## sailorsgirl

ginny83 said:


> sailorsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Just been informed by hubby that we have three months to TTC :/ We have this month, March and June as he is away in April and May then leaves on deployment in July. This is looking unlikely :(
> 
> It could easily happen in 3 months :)
> 
> How long will he be away for?
> 
> It must be so hard to have your hubby away. My OH just turned down a job that would have required us to move to another city and then him work 3 weeks away and have 1 week off at home.Click to expand...

Aaw I dont blame him for turning it down :)

He will be away for two months between April and May, then seven months between July 2012 and January 2013.


----------



## SJDsMommy

EEP guys I THINK I may have finally gotten a positive! not 100% sure because the line was extremely faint but I can see it barely there and this time there is pink to it :D I tried to take a picture but its not the best quality so I cant for the life of me see the line unless I tilt the laptop screen back so if anyone wants to strain their eyes to out find the line its right above those two little circles there. I'll test again tomorrow as I have one more $ store test left and maybe it will be a bit darker. I also plan to get a clear blue to confirm it before I tell hubby. 

Good luck finding the line lol
https://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1nxkky&s=5

(for whatever reason its showing as a link..sorry =/)

Fingers crossed that this is it! :D


----------



## ickle pand

SJD - I see something but I can't tell if there's any colour to it. It's in line with the top of the circles. Good luck for when you retest!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah its more noticeable in person for sure but still very faint. Hopefully tomorrows test is darker


----------



## newlywedlife

SJDsMommy said:


> Yeah its more noticeable in person for sure but still very faint. Hopefully tomorrows test is darker

Congrats!! A line is a line :)


----------



## lillichloe

Well took another frer this morning and I got a slightly ( not much ) but darker line. I think this it ladies :bfp: !!!!!!! Omgeeeeeeee


----------



## lizlovelust

SJDsMommy said:


> EEP guys I THINK I may have finally gotten a positive! not 100% sure because the line was extremely faint but I can see it barely there and this time there is pink to it :D I tried to take a picture but its not the best quality so I cant for the life of me see the line unless I tilt the laptop screen back so if anyone wants to strain their eyes to out find the line its right above those two little circles there. I'll test again tomorrow as I have one more $ store test left and maybe it will be a bit darker. I also plan to get a clear blue to confirm it before I tell hubby.
> 
> Good luck finding the line lol
> https://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1nxkky&s=5
> 
> (for whatever reason its showing as a link..sorry =/)
> 
> Fingers crossed that this is it! :D

I TOTOALLY SEE IT! congrats!!! H&H 9MO!:flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

lillichloe said:


> Well took another frer this morning and I got a slightly ( not much ) but darker line. I think this it ladies :bfp: !!!!!!! Omgeeeeeeee

congrats!!! H&H 9MOs!!:flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

I am CD30, 13DPO, BFN still, my temp dropped a little teeny bit but not by a lot, I'm having lots and lots of gas, im bloated beyond bloated, my breasts are so sore, especially my nipples, I'm also having mild dull cramps for the last two days now...

:shrug:


----------



## baby_maybe

Still looking good liz, no af means you're still in with a shot :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thanks :) I ran to th store real quick to get a frer to test with. Hubby will be gone all day so I had to do it npw if o was going to get it done lol maybe the frer will ne better than the dollar store one


----------



## baby_maybe

fx for a nice dark line on the frer sjd :)


----------



## Jumik

Hi...I'm new on here....I'm sooooooooooooo happy for all the BFP's. CONGRATULATIONS!!

This is my fourth cycle and I'm currently 10dpo. AF is due 10th or 11th or 12th and I don't plan to test unless I'm late. I typically have 27 to 29 day cycles. I'm trying not to symptom spot because each cycle's symptoms seem to be always different and I've never been pg so I have nothing to compare.

My last AF (Jan 14) was weird. Typically i'd have 3 dys of med to heavy then 2 dys of light to spotting. That time I had 2 dys of med to heavy, 2 half dys of ...TMI...what looked like old dark brown to black then 3 dys bright pink spotting mixed with CM....If she shows up over the next couple days I hope she isn't weird cause it wld officially freak me out.

Right now I have a very heavy feeling over my right pelvic bone. Almost numbing heaviness. Have no idea what that is..

FX for more BFP's from you guys!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA1NTktMS5qcGc.jpg

anything ladies?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Sorry for the typos ladies, im on my phone lol. I may take ine of those frers tonight if I can stand to wait 4 hours ill have my shows to distract me while I wait the 4 hours lol


----------



## ickle pand

Liz - I never like to guess with tweaked pics because I always worry that the tweak is just picking up the anti-body strip. Is there anything visible on the tests IRL?


----------



## lillichloe

SJDsMommy said:


> EEP guys I THINK I may have finally gotten a positive! not 100% sure because the line was extremely faint but I can see it barely there and this time there is pink to it :D I tried to take a picture but its not the best quality so I cant for the life of me see the line unless I tilt the laptop screen back so if anyone wants to strain their eyes to out find the line its right above those two little circles there. I'll test again tomorrow as I have one more $ store test left and maybe it will be a bit darker. I also plan to get a clear blue to confirm it before I tell hubby.
> 
> Good luck finding the line lol
> https://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1nxkky&s=5
> 
> (for whatever reason its showing as a link..sorry =/)
> 
> Fingers crossed that this is it! :D

I see something !! I bet frer is clearer!


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea i swear i see a faint line on the FRER


----------



## ickle pand

Liz, can you post and un-tweaked pic? Hopefully we can see something on that.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Went and looked at my test again. Its much darker/pinker now :) of course its been sitting a while though lol


----------



## Kros330

AF arrived. Im devestated. I had so many signs and what I thought was IB. I guess it was just spotting. Either way I have an appt monday to talk with the dr. I think I might have a luteal phase defect b/c they are suppose to stay the same and mine has been different every time. Good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## karry1412

Lots of new ladies! Welcome tonkatruck, jrwifey, Lili77 & Jumik! :wave:

christielee - Sorry to hear AF got you. I hope March will be our month :flower:

lillichloe - That second test you did could certainly have been diluted if you drank a load of water before hand. Have you retested yet? :thumbup:

SJDsMommy - I hope that line gets darker for you!! :flower:

skeet9924 - Good luck hun! Hope that spotting is a good sign.

Mrs. Resa - Fair play to your DH - my DH calls that "taking one for the team"! :haha:

sailorsgirl - Sorry to hear that hun. Just remember - it only takes one of the little guys so fingers crossed.

lizlovelust - Sounds like you have great symptoms! Good luck :flower:

*AFM -* Only cd3 at the moment. Long ways to go :coffee:


----------



## karry1412

Sorry to hear that Kros. Hopefully the doctor will be able to give you all the help you need :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

FERTILITY February!!!!​
I'm back ladies!!! Our Anniversary weekend was great!

:test:TODAY!!*DANNI2KIDS, KROS330, LILLICHLOE, and THAYNES*:test:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *CHESKA, DITHY, TRYING_BABY, TTCFOR1STTIME, CATLOVER28, LOVELYLISA84, TONKATRUCK, JRWIFEY, LILI77, and JUMIK* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!! GL FXD!:dust:


:bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *BAY, HOPIN4AMUNCHE, and LILLICHLOE*:happydance::bfp:


:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*ALIE, BUBBALOO2011, HAYADDIE, LILYBUMP, MRGN626, CHARISSE28, DIPSYSP, FROLICKY2011, ROSE1990, SJDSMOMMY, RDY4NUMBER2, C.30, DANCING DIVA, MANNY82, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, 8BUZZYBEE8, ANGEL BABY, MSMELODY, PINKKITTEN74, RIVER54, and TRAINSPOTTING*:paper::test:


*LALAR* So sorry Hun! :hugs:


*MANNY82* did you retest yet??:dust:


*HAJ624* Did you find the March thread? It has been up and running for a while now for we have a few ladies with longer cycles. PM me if you still need it.:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* I agree with ICKLE, I don't do much commenting on tweaks because of that reason. I say wait another day or 2 and test again...:dust:


*SHOLI* relaxing works just as good as all these things we do to TTC, I say go with your gut this cycle:dust:


*FAITHBABIES* YAY!! sounding good over there!:dust:


*SKEET9924* I hope you are feeling better...:dust:


*TAURUSMOM05* I totally understand how you went about it, sometimes we need a break. SOOO hoping this will result in a sticky BFP for you mt TTC Buddy!:dust:


*ICKLE* my CBFM and my BBT weere spot on, I hope yours is around the corner as well. I agree, if not this cycle, then break out the BBT!:dust:


*HOPIN4AMUNCHE* I knew it!!! See, I was just telling you that brown and not red was a good sign... hang in there Hun, how did the appt go? CONGRATS again!:flower:


*BUTTERWORTH* so sorry to hear about your BFF, sounds like she is a fighter and you will be good support so she will surely come thru this well!:flower:


*SJDSMOMMY* Come on BFP!!!:dust:


*DEBZIE* OV should be right around that corner now Hun, hope you have been getting some quality BDg in:dust:


*NT123* No :af: is a good sign Hun! Hang in there! :dust:


*MRS RESA* Awesome effort by DH! Gotta love the sacrifices, I can testify that the end result is worth it though, so he is doing good!:dust:


*TIGERLILLIE* Yay!! for AF leaving the scene!!! No to work on this BFP!:dust:


*SAILORSGIRL* PLENTY of time Hun! Don't start doubting and worrying now, you are in this to win this! I think you are more than capable of getting this done within the next month, you won't even need the 3!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in March!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread, April coming soon&#8230; *KROS330, HAJ624, JAI ME, DBZ34, 28329, LALAR, ILIKECAKE, MUNCHKINLOVE, KARRY1412, SUPERWOMANTTC, and CHRISTIELEE83*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 61* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD16/5DPO: Stalk my chart!! Wonderful weekend, did have 2 glasses of wine, but still early in the process so shouldn't be detrimental. I an in the TWW so all water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid from here! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## SJDsMommy

Feeling so excited now :) Im sure that line is positive! my mind is made up and I will be testing again sometime today, shooting for noon with a frer, or tonight if I cant make it that long.


----------



## lillichloe

karry1412 said:


> Lots of new ladies! Welcome tonkatruck, jrwifey, Lili77 & Jumik! :wave:
> 
> christielee - Sorry to hear AF got you. I hope March will be our month :flower:
> 
> lillichloe - That second test you did could certainly have been diluted if you drank a load of water before hand. Have you retested yet? :thumbup:
> 
> SJDsMommy - I hope that line gets darker for you!! :flower:
> 
> skeet9924 - Good luck hun! Hope that spotting is a good sign.
> 
> Mrs. Resa - Fair play to your DH - my DH calls that "taking one for the team"! :haha:
> 
> sailorsgirl - Sorry to hear that hun. Just remember - it only takes one of the little guys so fingers crossed.
> 
> lizlovelust - Sounds like you have great symptoms! Good luck :flower:
> 
> *AFM -* Only cd3 at the moment. Long ways to go :coffee:

I did this morning with FMU with frer the line was slightly darker :) I'm pretty sure this is it I will try a digi again tomorrow or Thursday


----------



## faithbabies

SJDSmommy~~ yay! so excited for you too! cant wait to see the lines get darker..congrats! :happydance::happydance:

Mrsmm~~ thank you!! i hope your 2ww goes smoothly and you get that bfp this month in memory of your angel!! :hugs:

Karry~ hope your 2ww goes great as well and your bfp is just around the corner!! babydust! :dust:

Kros~ hugs :hugs: hope the doctor can help.

congrats to all the other bfp's :thumbup::happydance:
and hugs to the ones af flew in for :hugs:
goodluck to everyone waiting to test :dust:

afm~11dpo and continue to have mild cramps and mild backache..no spotting and no other symptoms..will prob POAS in the morning but if AF is coming it wont be until sat or sun so tomorrow may be early to test....FX ;)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Gah this is hard. I already have to pee and I just went an hour ago lol wish I had the car, I'd take my son up to the park for a while to get my mind off peeing! lol


----------



## manny82

MrsMM24 said:


> FERTILITY February!!!!​
> I'm back ladies!!! Our Anniversary weekend was great!
> 
> :test:TODAY!!*DANNI2KIDS, KROS330, LILLICHLOE, and THAYNES*:test:
> 
> 
> *Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *CHESKA, DITHY, TRYING_BABY, TTCFOR1STTIME, CATLOVER28, LOVELYLISA84, TONKATRUCK, JRWIFEY, LILI77, and JUMIK* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> :bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *BAY, HOPIN4AMUNCHE, and LILLICHLOE*:happydance::bfp:
> 
> 
> :coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*ALIE, BUBBALOO2011, HAYADDIE, LILYBUMP, MRGN626, CHARISSE28, DIPSYSP, FROLICKY2011, ROSE1990, SJDSMOMMY, RDY4NUMBER2, C.30, DANCING DIVA, MANNY82, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, 8BUZZYBEE8, ANGEL BABY, MSMELODY, PINKKITTEN74, RIVER54, and TRAINSPOTTING*:paper::test:
> 
> 
> *LALAR* So sorry Hun! :hugs:
> 
> 
> *MANNY82* did you retest yet??:dust:
> 
> 
> *HAJ624* Did you find the March thread? It has been up and running for a while now for we have a few ladies with longer cycles. PM me if you still need it.:dust:
> 
> 
> *LIZLOVELUST* I agree with ICKLE, I don't do much commenting on tweaks because of that reason. I say wait another day or 2 and test again...:dust:
> 
> 
> *SHOLI* relaxing works just as good as all these things we do to TTC, I say go with your gut this cycle:dust:
> 
> 
> *FAITHBABIES* YAY!! sounding good over there!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SKEET9924* I hope you are feeling better...:dust:
> 
> 
> *TAURUSMOM05* I totally understand how you went about it, sometimes we need a break. SOOO hoping this will result in a sticky BFP for you mt TTC Buddy!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ICKLE* my CBFM and my BBT weere spot on, I hope yours is around the corner as well. I agree, if not this cycle, then break out the BBT!:dust:
> 
> 
> *HOPIN4AMUNCHE* I knew it!!! See, I was just telling you that brown and not red was a good sign... hang in there Hun, how did the appt go? CONGRATS again!:flower:
> 
> 
> *BUTTERWORTH* so sorry to hear about your BFF, sounds like she is a fighter and you will be good support so she will surely come thru this well!:flower:
> 
> 
> *SJDSMOMMY* Come on BFP!!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *DEBZIE* OV should be right around that corner now Hun, hope you have been getting some quality BDg in:dust:
> 
> 
> *NT123* No :af: is a good sign Hun! Hang in there! :dust:
> 
> 
> *MRS RESA* Awesome effort by DH! Gotta love the sacrifices, I can testify that the end result is worth it though, so he is doing good!:dust:
> 
> 
> *TIGERLILLIE* Yay!! for AF leaving the scene!!! No to work on this BFP!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SAILORSGIRL* PLENTY of time Hun! Don't start doubting and worrying now, you are in this to win this! I think you are more than capable of getting this done within the next month, you won't even need the 3!:dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in March!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread, April coming soon *KROS330, HAJ624, JAI ME, DBZ34, 28329, LALAR, ILIKECAKE, MUNCHKINLOVE, KARRY1412, SUPERWOMANTTC, and CHRISTIELEE83*!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 61* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD16/5DPO: Stalk my chart!! Wonderful weekend, did have 2 glasses of wine, but still early in the process so shouldn't be detrimental. I an in the TWW so all water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid from here! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

i did on saturday morning but it was BFN.. will do another most likely tomorrow morning but i m getting mild on and off af alike pain and pain in legs...


----------



## Jumik

Thanks for the welcom Karry1412


----------



## Number2in2012

Congratulations


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks, MrsMM... I hope this is it for us both!! February would just be so perfect!!!!


----------



## Annie77

Lillichloe - I have yet to see an evap on a FRER and I still have my neg ones from last month - not a sign of evap on them  think you're pregnant!

SJD - woohoo! Hope the line gets darker

MrsMM24 -glad you had a good time over weekend and good luck for your TWW.

AFM I have two super drug tests left. AF due fri night so common sense that I wait til sat am but do I have the willpower? My dads birthday is in two days time so I may test then although we probably wouldn't tell him anyway in case we lost it again.

Of course I am going to see a psychic tomorrow night so will find out then


----------



## missbabes

Can I be moved from the 18th to the 21st?


----------



## taurusmom05

Lillichloe- Congrats again! I knew it was positive! I'm so stoked for you!!!!

SDJsMommy- can't wait to see your lines get darker!!!!! :) :) :)

Welcome, Jumik!!! These are the best threads, ever! So glad you joined us!

Karry- so excited for u to test!! FX and good luck!


----------



## Number2in2012

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THAT HAVE HAD BFP's SO FAR:thumbup:. I AM TRULY HAPPY FOR YOU ALL. WISHING EVERYONE A H&H 9 MONTHS AND BABY DUST TO ALL FUTURE TESTERS!!!!THIS IS TURNING OUT TO BE A FERTILE FEBRUARY INDEED!!!!:happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

:wave: to all the new ladies to this thread. Congratulations for all with a :bfp: and :hugs: to anyone who the :witch: has flown in for.

AFM - i'm in the dark depths of the tww, definitely (i assume since i'm not charting) past ov and still a week away from earliest possible test date :dohh: I really don't like the tww, need something to take my mind off it!


----------



## Lili77

Thanks for the welcome Karry!

To those of you who got your BFPs congratulations! I wish a h&h 9 months.


----------



## taurusmom05

As I am 8dpo today, I wanted to share my ss'ing! I've had the usual moodiness before af, having waves of emotion. Also, very dull achey cramps. Feels the same as when af is about to come on but FX she stays away! Other than that... Nothing much to report! So ready for my testing day to get here!! GL everyone still waiting to test!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Took my FRER early cause I couldnt stand not peeing! lol I SEE THE LINE!!! WOOHOO BFP FOR ME :D

[IMG]https://i40.tinypic.com/104qpfa.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SJDsMommy

aww it doesnt look as dark here..it shows up on my phone though can you guys see it too? :D


----------



## taurusmom05

Yaaaaaay!!!! Congratulations, SDJsMommy!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!!!! :) :) :) :)
How many dpo are you? Just wondering!


----------



## taurusmom05

The line looks fantastic to me!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

um not sure of exact day of ovulation but by my estimations I'm around 16 dpo today


----------



## Lovetoteach86

SJDsMommy said:


> Took my FRER early cause I couldnt stand not peeing! lol I SEE THE LINE!!! WOOHOO BFP FOR ME :D
> 
> [IMG]https://i40.tinypic.com/104qpfa.jpg[/IMG]

I can see it for sure, and I am horrible at being able to see lines! :happydance:


----------



## SJDsMommy

thanks ladies :D sooo excited!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok so I was part of this thread and then I was on my iphone and accidentally unsubscribed and I was able to find it again ... so here I am! Testing February 17th and have an appointment with my FS on Friday to talk about what's next if I'm not preggo this cycle! 

Congrats to everyone who got their bfp and I'm so sorry for those who got a bfn!


----------



## moose31

YEAH!!!! SJD thats totally a BFP:flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

I see that line SJD and i'm rubbish at seeing them normally, congratulations :bfp: :D


----------



## taurusmom05

Welcome back ashknowsbest :) you test shortly after me! Hope we both get our BFPs this cycle. Pretty exciting you're going to see a fs to get more answers and move ahead yet another step closer to your future bundle of joy! FX for you!


----------



## newlywedlife

Hi ladies!! Can you please help me with my chart? Normally FF always shows when I ov'ed but it's still now showing this cycle and I definitley felt like I ov'ed, usual symptoms. 

Any insight onto which day you think I ovulated?
Our house has been cold, so I don't know if that will effect my temps, I still sleep with my mouth closed

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29fcc7

Thanks so much!!


----------



## butterworth

congrats to all the bfp's

sending baby dust to all still waiting

AFM: 8dpo and was crampy last week for a for or so but feel nothing this week no sore bbs no cramps very tired but could be a little stress with all that has been going on so we will see testing feb 13 if af stays away


----------



## newlywedlife

SJDsMommy said:


> Took my FRER early cause I couldnt stand not peeing! lol I SEE THE LINE!!! WOOHOO BFP FOR ME :D
> 
> [IMG]https://i40.tinypic.com/104qpfa.jpg[/IMG]

Congrats on the BFP, I knew you would get it :) H&H 9


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thanks again ladies :D sooo where do us preggos go from here anyway lol is there a forum for october babies? 

I called my OB and got an appointment set up for march 2nd. I'm waiting on my health insurance to change back to one my OB accepts because they dropped my old one =/ I really want to keep the same dr lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

taurusmom - thanks for the welcome back! Yeah I've been seeing a FS since september and we did all of the normal testing, the HSG, transvaginal ultrasound, bloodwork, etc, etc. and nothing was wrong except for my prolactin so I'm pretty sure after this month we'll be doing either clomid, clomid + IUI, or maybe even IVF because I am already ovulating! 

So, we shall see. I'm in the process of moving within the next month to NYC so I've been very preoccupied and not obsessing over symptoms, etc. so it would be really awesome if I got a bfp since I wasn't even really worried about it this month!


----------



## lillichloe

taurusmom05 said:


> Lillichloe- Congrats again! I knew it was positive! I'm so stoked for you!!!!
> 
> SDJsMommy- can't wait to see your lines get darker!!!!! :) :) :)
> 
> Welcome, Jumik!!! These are the best threads, ever! So glad you joined us!
> 
> Karry- so excited for u to test!! FX and good luck!

It's your turn now!!!


----------



## haj624

so ladies dh just got his second sa back. his total coutn went from 147 mil to 399 mil....awesome!! his motility went from 45 to 48 %...not amazing but hey its improving. His morphology dropped though....from 5% to 2% :cry: which is by far our biggest problem. I feel like with morphology that low doing out IUI's is almost not worth it. I'm so bummed right now.


----------



## lillichloe

SJDsMommy said:


> Took my FRER early cause I couldnt stand not peeing! lol I SEE THE LINE!!! WOOHOO BFP FOR ME :D
> 
> [IMG]https://i40.tinypic.com/104qpfa.jpg[/IMG]

That's what mine looks like yay!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!!!! That's a clear bfp sjds!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

I think im out, i feel like AF is on her way, mild cramping, really sore breasts, and irritability, and hardcore craving chocolate :(


----------



## babyonbrain

I have been having cramping, low back pain for last few days. Totally thought it was AF on her way. AF was due on the 10th. Wasnt going to test yet. Last night woke up in middle of night to pee.....very unusual for me. Took FRER test this am....BFP!!! Very nervous though with all cramps and low back pain. Go to Dr tomorrow for confirmation test. First ultrasound march 9th which puts me at around 9 weeks!! I am so nervous. I never had so much cramping with first two. Dr said take tylenol...drink lots of fluids....No spotting, so I guess thats a good thing.

Good luck to all the ladies soon to test!! Baby dust and prayers for all


----------



## ashknowsbest

congrats babyonbrain! It's normal to have cramping during pregnancy, but if you start bleeding or anything then I would be concerned! 

Keep us updated!


----------



## Lili77

Congrats, that's a clear bfp


----------



## lillichloe

So the digis in my cupboard were screaming my name .... I was going to wait. But it says pregnant. It's real !!! OMGeeeee I still can't believe it.


----------



## Hopin4amunche

MrsMM24 said:


> FERTILITY February!!!!​
> 
> 
> 
> *HOPIN4AMUNCHE* I knew it!!! See, I was just telling you that brown and not red was a good sign... hang in there Hun, how did the appt go? CONGRATS again!:flower:
> 
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Doctors went great! They did an ultrasound can't see anything yet as I am too early but they wanted to check and make sure everything was fine since this is the first pregnancy since the D & C. My uterine wall is 10 mm which they said was thicker than last time :happydance:. I had blood work done this morning and have to go again in 48 hrs. Hoping the levels are going to rise like they are supposed to. I am so excited. Hoping everything goes well this time and we have a sticky bean in there. Not to ready to do the happy dance yet still being very cautious. Congrats to all the new BFP!


----------



## lillichloe

babyonbrain said:


> I have been having cramping, low back pain for last few days. Totally thought it was AF on her way. AF was due on the 10th. Wasnt going to test yet. Last night woke up in middle of night to pee.....very unusual for me. Took FRER test this am....BFP!!! Very nervous though with all cramps and low back pain. Go to Dr tomorrow for confirmation test. First ultrasound march 9th which puts me at around 9 weeks!! I am so nervous. I never had so much cramping with first two. Dr said take tylenol...drink lots of fluids....No spotting, so I guess thats a good thing.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies soon to test!! Baby dust and prayers for all

Congrats!!! I have a low back ache too


----------



## Lovetoteach86

lillichloe said:


> So the digis in my cupboard were screaming my name .... I was going to wait. But it says pregnant. It's real !!! OMGeeeee I still can't believe it.

Yay :happydance::happydance: I can't wait to see that word on a digital!


----------



## Jumik

WOW!!! So many BFPs :wacko: CONGRATS!!!!

I definitely came to the right forum..maybe some good fortune will rub off on me sooner rather than later.


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats babyonbrain :bfp: :D


----------



## lizlovelust

:cry:


----------



## taurusmom05

Omgoodness lilliechloe I hope you're right!!! FX!!

Congrats to all the BFP's! You all make me feel so hopeful!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

lizlovelust said:


> :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## lillichloe

I


----------



## lizlovelust

Lovetoteach86 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

All these lucky ladies getting their BFP this month, im cycle #5 and i think AF is on her way, im cranky, mood swings, fatigued, craving chocolate, mild cramps, headache, really sore breasts, ugh!


----------



## lillichloe

lizlovelust said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> All these lucky ladies getting their BFP this month, im cycle #5 and i think AF is on her way, im cranky, mood swings, fatigued, craving chocolate, mild cramps, headache, really sore breasts, ugh!Click to expand...

Those are my symptoms though more of a back ache than cramps


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not long for me now will be over the weekend woopp x x x


----------



## SJDsMommy

lizlovelust said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> All these lucky ladies getting their BFP this month, im cycle #5 and i think AF is on her way, im cranky, mood swings, fatigued, craving chocolate, mild cramps, headache, really sore breasts, ugh!Click to expand...

Dont give up yet! It took me 7 months to get my positive this time and I swear I thought it was going to be onto cycle 8. I even went as far as getting prepared to start the sperm meets egg plan! but hey 2 days after AF was due I got my BFP. I'm sure you will get one soon too!


----------



## NT123

i got my pos digi opk 28th and tested with ic today, bfn :-(


----------



## lizlovelust

lillichloe said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Really? Hmm, wellF is due friday for me so i guess we will see...
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> All these lucky ladies getting their BFP this month, im cycle #5 and i think AF is on her way, im cranky, mood swings, fatigued, craving chocolate, mild cramps, headache, really sore breasts, ugh!Click to expand...
> 
> Those are my symptoms though more of a back ache than crampsClick to expand...




SJDsMommy said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> All these lucky ladies getting their BFP this month, im cycle #5 and i think AF is on her way, im cranky, mood swings, fatigued, craving chocolate, mild cramps, headache, really sore breasts, ugh!Click to expand...
> 
> Dont give up yet! It took me 7 months to get my positive this time and I swear I thought it was going to be onto cycle 8. I even went as far as getting prepared to start the sperm meets egg plan! but hey 2 days after AF was due I got my BFP. I'm sure you will get one soon too!Click to expand...

really?? Did you test at all before AF was due?


----------



## SJDsMommy

yep, a couple times and then I even the day before yesterday


----------



## lillichloe

Yes got bfn at 10dpo


----------



## lizlovelust

SJDsMommy said:


> yep, a couple times and then I even the day before yesterday

Wow and they wrre all clear white negatives except today? :shrug:


----------



## Bay

Congratulations to all the BFPs! And goodluck to everyone else who is yet to test, this month or next :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

lizlovelust said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> yep, a couple times and then I even the day before yesterday
> 
> Wow and they wrre all clear white negatives except today? :shrug:Click to expand...


yep!


----------



## Sholi

hasti2011 said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hasti2011 said:
> 
> 
> hi sholi
> that happend to me exactly 6 months ago, as we wanted to start ttc dr. asked for sa, clomid and HSG and i though we haven't start yet so why should we do all of them,moreover our insurance would't cover any of them, but now we have moved to Toronto here our insurance covers all of them (except clomid i think) and since i want BFP really and i am 33 so we won't loss time, we are starting with sa. if your insurance covers these tests i think sa won't hurt you that would a good idea to check it, at least if that comes back good you can try ever day to catch your egg.
> 
> We went privately as the gp won't refer us to a gynae until we have been Ttc for at least a year, but if we were our tax covers all our health needs. It's just annoying to think how I've always been so scared about getting pregnant and now it doesn't happen. It was also really hard to come off my antidepressants, so it's even more frustrating.Click to expand...
> 
> hum i know, fortunately our gp start testing since i am not young enough to wait. but i hope we get our BFP before visiting any specialist. you shouldn't be that much worry maybe your bed timing was not good. i know i have pcos and fibroid so for me clomid should be an option.Click to expand...

That's what I think, our bd wasn't all that much and to be honest I just can't relax. This Month though I'm way more chilled out


----------



## faithbabies

congrats to all the bfp's!!! yall are making me want one too! ;)
:happydance::happydance::happydance::crib:


----------



## sharnw

Oh WOW!!! CONGRATS LADIES!!! Its so lovely to see so much bfp!!!! 

Sorry to those that af came to! I think I will get another visit from her too :(

Onto next cycle I suppose, 4 days left for af day


----------



## lizlovelust

SJDsMommy said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> yep, a couple times and then I even the day before yesterday
> 
> Wow and they wrre all clear white negatives except today? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep!Click to expand...

Hmmm, well i hope this is it for me, im so freaking irritable today its insane


----------



## Sholi

ashknowsbest said:


> Ok so I was part of this thread and then I was on my iphone and accidentally unsubscribed and I was able to find it again ... so here I am! Testing February 17th and have an appointment with my FS on Friday to talk about what's next if I'm not preggo this cycle!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their bfp and I'm so sorry for those who got a bfn!

Woohoo you're back!!!!!! I missed you :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I missed you too!! I unsubscribed and I was like okay when I get home I have to resubscribe because it's hard to find specific threads when I'm on my phone but then I forgot ... and today I'm like .. wait aren't I missing a thread! :haha:

How are you doing?!


----------



## danni2kids

So many BFP congratulations ladies.

:dust::dust::dust:to the rest of us still waiting!!


----------



## Sholi

ashknowsbest said:


> I missed you too!! I unsubscribed and I was like okay when I get home I have to resubscribe because it's hard to find specific threads when I'm on my phone but then I forgot ... and today I'm like .. wait aren't I missing a thread! :haha:
> 
> How are you doing?!

I'm fine, had ultrasound and everything looked fine. Doctor wanted me to take chlomid and for DH to have sperm check. I freaked and decided to chill out. We r approaching OV day and keeping our fingers crossed. 

How about you?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Glad your ultrasound came back normal! So did you end up taking the clomid, I think I got that you didn't but I'm not 100%! If you didn't why not? Are you nervous about taking medication. I hate taking medication but I want a baby so bad I'm going to take it if that's what my doctor wants me to do! 

AFM - I'm about 4 DPO I was extremely relaxed this cycle because I'm getting ready to move to NYC so we've been going up there often looking at apartments and what not! So we BDed 2 days before O according to FF and I wish we did it more but I'm not stressing about it. I talked to my FS and I have an appointment with him on February 10th to talk about what's next if I'm not pregnant this cycle. I'm hoping that at that meeting if he decides to do clomid he'll give me the prescription that way I'll have it when AF decides to come! He may want to do IUI + clomid or IVf ... I'm really not sure what he's going to want to do since my OH's SA came back fine.


----------



## Annie77

Liz - symptoms look good, still in with a shot!

My dh came in from work ANC whilst giving me a cuddle from behind he rubbed my lower tummy. I asked why he did it and just smiled and shrugged. Haven't really discussed TTC with him in depth as I want a baby more than him so I don't know if he even knows AF is due this weekend! I hope it's a sign


----------



## Ellis0498

Just popping over from the march thread to say big congrats to all the BFPs! Baby dust to all those still to test! Hoping the all the valentines romance leads to more BFPs!


----------



## skeet9924

How many dpo were all the bfps??


----------



## sharnw

I JUST WANT TO EAT SUSHI RIGHT NOW!, I always get sushi cravings before af, so I know this it it :[

Oh and i have the cassette hpt's, and they are horrible! evaps galore


----------



## Hopin4amunche

skeet9924 said:


> How many dpo were all the bfps??

I was 15 DPO


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I didn't get my bfp yet but my OH and I did get approved for our apartment in NYC! so we'll be moving March 1st. This is going to be such a GREAT journey!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats ash!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks skeet!


----------



## lizlovelust

My breasts are in so much pain! I keep getting this horrible stabbing pain in my right breast, and they both just ache so bad and hurt to the touch. I've never had them hurt this bad before.:shrug:

They usually hurt before AF, but never this bad...:dohh:

make them stop hurting! Lol:dohh:


----------



## River54

I am out. Onto March and cycle 7.

Didn't ever think it would take this long. I am glad for the forum and this thread to know I am not alone in the TTC.


----------



## lizlovelust

River54 said:


> I am out. Onto March and cycle 7.
> 
> Didn't ever think it would take this long. I am glad for the forum and this thread to know I am not alone in the TTC.

Awww sorry AF got you, good luck on the next cycle! :flower:


----------



## SJDsMommy

So ladies, how are you going to tell your parents? Im going to take my parents to dinner this time and my son will give them the news because he will be in his im going to be a big brother shirt :)


----------



## lizlovelust

SJDsMommy said:


> So ladies, how are you going to tell your parents? Im going to take my parents to dinner this time and my son will give them the news because he will be in his im going to be a big brother shirt :)

oh that's too cute!!!


----------



## Navy2mom

i was going to test on Feb.12...but i got my BFP today:)


----------



## lizlovelust

Navy2mom said:


> i was going to test on Feb.12...but i got my BFP today:)

congrats!!:flower: what cycle were you on?


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats to the new :bfp: !! 

Since my possible ib spotting ..( may not be but never had spotting before before af .. I've been wanting to test.. I started a poll to see what you ladies think.., feel free to pop in and vote!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/875405-test.html


----------



## taurusmom05

Congrats, Navy!! So super exciting!!!!!


----------



## Navy2mom

lizlovelust said:


> Navy2mom said:
> 
> 
> i was going to test on Feb.12...but i got my BFP today:)
> 
> congrats!!:flower: what cycle were you on?Click to expand...

this would be cycle #22 for us and we finally got a BFP:)


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats navy!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Navy2mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy2mom said:
> 
> 
> i was going to test on Feb.12...but i got my BFP today:)
> 
> congrats!!:flower: what cycle were you on?Click to expand...
> 
> this would be cycle #22 for us and we finally got a BFP:)Click to expand...

oh wow 22 cycles huh? What did you do different to finally get a BFP?:shrug:


----------



## sharnw

Navy2mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy2mom said:
> 
> 
> i was going to test on Feb.12...but i got my BFP today:)
> 
> congrats!!:flower: what cycle were you on?Click to expand...
> 
> this would be cycle #22 for us and we finally got a BFP:)Click to expand...

Wow so happy you got your little bean! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

congrats on the bfp!


----------



## taurusmom05

Reading about all the bfp's is really making me wanna poas right now. Lol still way too early for me tho!! The plan is to tryyyyyy (key word "try") not to test until I've missed af. I always give in!! Not this month, I. must. Be. Strong. Lol


----------



## River54

Navy2mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy2mom said:
> 
> 
> i was going to test on Feb.12...but i got my BFP today:)
> 
> congrats!!:flower: what cycle were you on?Click to expand...
> 
> this would be cycle #22 for us and we finally got a BFP:)Click to expand...

Congrats!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Anyone testing around vday and keeping it a secret for DH or OH?! That's what I'm totally going to try to do if i can. Lol af is due the 12th, ill test the 13th if she doesnt show... Surely I can hold it in for a day if I get to blab to you guys?! Lol FX for the best Valentines gift ever!


----------



## lillichloe

Navy2mom said:


> i was going to test on Feb.12...but i got my BFP today:)

Congrats !!


----------



## Navy2mom

lizlovelust said:


> Navy2mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy2mom said:
> 
> 
> i was going to test on Feb.12...but i got my BFP today:)
> 
> congrats!!:flower: what cycle were you on?Click to expand...
> 
> this would be cycle #22 for us and we finally got a BFP:)Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow 22 cycles huh? What did you do different to finally get a BFP?:shrug:Click to expand...

This was our month off fertility meds....suppost to go start BCP when I got me AF and then go in for ultrasound on the 17th and start another round of Clomid and shots.....my RE has us on one month of fertility meds off the the next month.....all we did was have fun and timed it to when I was ovulating and used ultra glide from passion party. And we now have our BFP....this still feels so unreal still....I keep looking at the test to make sure I am not seeing things!!! LOL:haha:


----------



## Navy2mom

lillichloe said:


> Navy2mom said:
> 
> 
> i was going to test on Feb.12...but i got my BFP today:)
> 
> Congrats !!Click to expand...

Congrats to you too.....H&H 9months


----------



## hasti2011

:happydance: congrats navymom H & H :cloud9:


----------



## lizlovelust

Navy2mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy2mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy2mom said:
> 
> 
> i was going to test on Feb.12...but i got my BFP today:)
> 
> congrats!!:flower: what cycle were you on?Click to expand...
> 
> this would be cycle #22 for us and we finally got a BFP:)Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow 22 cycles huh? What did you do different to finally get a BFP?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> This was our month off fertility meds....suppost to go start BCP when I got me AF and then go in for ultrasound on the 17th and start another round of Clomid and shots.....my RE has us on one month of fertility meds off the the next month.....all we did was have fun and timed it to when I was ovulating and used ultra glide from passion party. And we now have our BFP....this still feels so unreal still....I keep looking at the test to make sure I am not seeing things!!! LOL:haha:Click to expand...

wow lucky!I wish I could get my BFP soon now


----------



## tigerlillie

Wow....it sure has been busy in here

Congrats on the new :bfp:'s wishing you all a H&H 9months, it lovely to see that the ladies I have been with for the past few months all starting to get their bundles of joy I hope a little of their luck comes this way hehehe

AFM: cd9 and baby making in progress hehehe The funny thing is i feel different this cycle, I can't explain it just different maybe after that mammoth cycle last time round my body has settled down, temps are very even I haven't had that in a long long time so here's hoping my Fingers are Xed big time

:dust: to all those still to test
:hugs: to those the witch has made her dreaded visit and good luck for you next cycle


----------



## drsquid

heh i agree.. all the :bfp:s are making me wanna poas too and my iui isnt til tomorrow morning =)


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats to all the new BFP's. It seems like there's lots already!

I got a low on my CBFM after 19 highs so I don't know if I ov'd or not or when AF is due. No idea when to test, but I probably start before the weekend but I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle.


----------



## ginny83

Congrats on the BFPs! So exciting!

My AF is finally finishing up today! Which means I had 3 days of spotting, then 6 days of AF and one last day of spotting. Does anyone else have periods that last this long? I'm going to make an appointment with my GP to get it checked out and make sure it's not causing me to be low in iron.

Also, I used my very first OPK - even though I know it's probably too early. Anyway I got a super faint line, so even though it's a negative it's exciting to see it working!


----------



## Annie77

River54 said:


> I am out. Onto March and cycle 7.
> 
> Didn't ever think it would take this long. I am glad for the forum and this thread to know I am not alone in the TTC.

Sorry to hear you are out this month. I know what you mean about how long it is taking, I am only 3rd month trying but fell so easily with others that this is proving to be really hard :-(


----------



## ttc_lolly

Could I be added to the list please? I should be testing on 21st Feb but no doubt it'll be before then!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Could I be added to the list please? I should be testing on 21st Feb but no doubt it'll be well before then! 

GL everyone :dust:


----------



## happybeany

taurusmom05 said:


> Anyone testing around vday and keeping it a secret for DH or OH?! That's what I'm totally going to try to do if i can. Lol af is due the 12th, ill test the 13th if she doesnt show... Surely I can hold it in for a day if I get to blab to you guys?! Lol FX for the best Valentines gift ever!

Ooohh I didn't think of that....great idea! AF is due on the 13th for me so fx'd we get a :bfp: :D xxx


----------



## skeet9924

happybeany said:


> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone testing around vday and keeping it a secret for DH or OH?! That's what I'm totally going to try to do if i can. Lol af is due the 12th, ill test the 13th if she doesnt show... Surely I can hold it in for a day if I get to blab to you guys?! Lol FX for the best Valentines gift ever!
> 
> Ooohh I didn't think of that....great idea! AF is due on the 13th for me so fx'd we get a :bfp: :D xxxClick to expand...

I'm due on the 12th and bit trying not to test until vday .. I'll probably cave before then


----------



## debzie

Hello.ladies got a peak .yesterday and today on cbfm. So official test date will be 22nd feb. Sorry i have been awol.


----------



## taurusmom05

Happybeany & skeet... You guys are both due for af around the same time as me! Can we say TTC buddies?!?!?! Lol 
Baby dust to us for the best Valentine's Day, ever!!

Still nothing to report from me at 10dpo. No symptoms, no nothin... Just seems like af is about to come but no cramps yet. I usually get a tinge of spotting 1-2 days ahead of time... So of course I'm hoping none of that shows up! Omgggooosshhh time is passing so slow it seems?!

What's everyones vday plans? How is everyone today?


----------



## taurusmom05

Hey debzie! Glad you got your peak!! Go get that eggy! :) how've you been?


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey all :wave:

Congrats on the new bfp's since my last post, h&h 9 months to you :)
Sorry if the :witch: has flown in for you, lots of :dust: for a sticky bean in March :hugs:

AFM - OMG time really is just at a standstill today, still around 6 days until testing! Come on time, go quicker!! :haha:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Feeling this already. My son woke me up about 4:30 or so, I got him back to sleep and just as I was getting ready to go back to sleep my self, my little noodle decides mommy needs to get up and eat and go pee. sooo here I am still awake!


----------



## karry1412

taurusmom05 - I won't be testing again until around the 12th of March - AF got me on Sunday :shrug: Thanks anyways! And fingers crossed for you! :hugs:

SJDsMommy - I can totally see that line! Congrats! I'm sure if you look in First Tri you will find a thread for October babies & if not why not start one? I love your new avi! And that is such a cute way to break the news to your parents!

babyonbrain - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

lillichloe - I'm so happy for you hun!! Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

NT123 - Sorry you got a BFN :hugs: Hope it'll turn around for you.

ashknowsbest - That is so exciting!! Wow!! How come you're moving? Best of luck with it!

River54 - You're definitely not alone hun. You're a couple of cycles ahead of me but not too far. If you ever need someone to talk to feel free to PM me :flower:

Navy2mom - Congratulations! After 22 cycles you must be so relieved! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

ginny83 - I have spotting before my AF & then the "real deal" lasts five days. But if it's unusual for you definitely head to the GP :thumbup:

*AFM -* CD4 today & 33 days left to testing. Long ways to go. DH has just been approved for a week off work (which will be the week before testing) so looking forward to that :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

karry - I'm moving because right now OH and I live in south jersey and he works up in NYC so he commutes everyday and it's about an hour and a half commute and it just wares him out. So we figured we'd move into the city and it'd be a lot easier on him and plus we'd get more time together. Right now he leaves at 7 AM and gets home around 7PM so it's a really long day for him.


----------



## moose31

I had a dream last night that me and DH were out for valentines and I told him i was pregnant ... AHHH I hope this dream come true I am planning on testing Vday......but probably will POAS sooner....:coffee:


----------



## tigerlillie

ginny83 said:


> Congrats on the BFPs! So exciting!
> 
> My AF is finally finishing up today! Which means I had 3 days of spotting, then 6 days of AF and one last day of spotting. Does anyone else have periods that last this long? I'm going to make an appointment with my GP to get it checked out and make sure it's not causing me to be low in iron.
> 
> Also, I used my very first OPK - even though I know it's probably too early. Anyway I got a super faint line, so even though it's a negative it's exciting to see it working!

Hi Ginny, 

I also started using OPK's today and like you its a bit early but felt the urge to try it and I too got a faint line and got excited to see it working (silly I know) as I was expecting to see a blank one as I am only on cd9 hehehe just hope I 'O' this month


----------



## NT123

karry1412 said:


> taurusmom05 - I won't be testing again until around the 12th of March - AF got me on Sunday :shrug: Thanks anyways! And fingers crossed for you! :hugs:
> 
> SJDsMommy - I can totally see that line! Congrats! I'm sure if you look in First Tri you will find a thread for October babies & if not why not start one? I love your new avi! And that is such a cute way to break the news to your parents!
> 
> babyonbrain - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:
> 
> lillichloe - I'm so happy for you hun!! Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:
> 
> NT123 - Sorry you got a BFN :hugs: Hope it'll turn around for you.
> 
> ashknowsbest - That is so exciting!! Wow!! How come you're moving? Best of luck with it!
> 
> River54 - You're definitely not alone hun. You're a couple of cycles ahead of me but not too far. If you ever need someone to talk to feel free to PM me :flower:
> 
> Navy2mom - Congratulations! After 22 cycles you must be so relieved! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:
> 
> ginny83 - I have spotting before my AF & then the "real deal" lasts five days. But if it's unusual for you definitely head to the GP :thumbup:
> 
> *AFM -* CD4 today & 33 days left to testing. Long ways to go. DH has just been approved for a week off work (which will be the week before testing) so looking forward to that :happydance:

I think I am probably out but not due af until Friday/ Saturday so just waiting for AF to prove me right!


----------



## allybaby

Well all the bpfs got me excited. So I poas this morning and the thing was stark white. I'm 12dpo so Friday is when af is do. Fingers still tightly crossed. We have our first appointment with the fertility clinic coming up next week. Deep down I was secretly hoping I wouldn't have to go there;). Ahh well. At least I have options, right? I can't wait to see more bfP on here today. Good luck ladies


----------



## babyonbrain

Good luck to all those testing today!! Lots of baby dust

So I decided to share the news of our BFP with my mom, because I knew I wasnt going to make it to the ultrasound date with out talking to anyone but Dh about it. And yesterday i was feeling crampy and nervous anyways....BIG mistake. My mom wasnt very "happy" she lectured me about why do we want a 3rd baby, how I should try to aim to be like my friend who had twins, who you couldnt even tell she was prego with twins and lost the weight right away, how I should get my hopes up because I havent missed my period yet and its way too earlly....etc. All I have been doing is crying...I dont even want to do to DR appt today. I am so paranoid about miscarrying and so disappointed about how my mom reacted. Here I thought she would be one of few people to trust and support me to get me through these next few weeks. I hope I get good new at dr today....even if its just another urine test to confirm pregnancy.


----------



## faithbabies

babyonbrain~ hugs:hugs: don't let your mom's reaction put a damper on your celebration!! it's your little miracle and blessing and it doesnt matter who doesnt agree...but i know it still hurts! with time she will wish she hadnt said those things.

allybaby~ i'm with you, 12dpo! i hope both of our bfn's will be bfp's soon!! :dust:

afm~12dpo and i tested yesterday afternoon and BFN..not going to test again until this weekend if AF doesnt show..she should arrive sat or sunday...i'm kinda feeling out since there was NADA on the hpt yesterday but i'm not having spotting yet which is a good sign for me...FX


i hope to update more later.... baby dust to everyone, hugs to those AF showed up for and congrats again to the BFP's :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*February!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## ~chipper~

BIG Congrats to the BFP's! so happy to see some familiar names get those two pink lines!

Lots of Baby Dust to those still in the 2WW

AFM: I got my visit from AF a few days early? oh well....on to Cycle 7 and the March thread.

MrsMM - I was going to test on the 10th... Also, I'm hoping to see you get your BFP this month! I'll be stalking :)

Thanks!


----------



## lizlovelust

Hmmm 14DPO, super sore breasts still, fatigued, sleeping lots, craving sweets, mild/dull cramping for the past couple days...BFN still today. i guess ill see if AF shows up Friday or not! Gail, psycicchick123 did tell me id find out in Feb. And id keep getting negatives but would in fact be pregnant, so i guess we shall see huh?


----------



## baby_maybe

Sounds mysterious to say the least liz!


----------



## lizlovelust

baby_maybe said:


> Sounds mysterious to say the least liz!

I kno right? Maybe gail is right and i am PG but just keep getting BFNs still?


----------



## faithbabies

TMI alert but just went to the loo and after my BM i wiped and had very very pale pink on toilet paper...this usually happens the week before AF comes but it could be happening late as i'm due to start in 3 days...so now i'm really feeling out :cry:


----------



## lizlovelust

faithbabies said:


> TMI alert but just went to the loo and after my BM i wiped and had very very pale pink on toilet paper...this usually happens the week before AF comes but it could be happening late as i'm due to start in 3 days...so now i'm really feeling out :cry:

Dont give up hope just yet, your not out till AF showz up fullly!


----------



## couturecuts

Got my BFP at 9dpo on monday!


----------



## lizlovelust

couturecuts said:


> Got my BFP at 9dpo on monday!

Wow congrats, youre so lucky! :flower:


----------



## AMP26

couturecuts said:


> Got my BFP at 9dpo on monday!

CONGRATS!! :happydance:


----------



## hasti2011

couturecuts said:


> Got my BFP at 9dpo on monday!

hey :happydance: congrats. H & H:cloud9:


----------



## MrsMM24

FERTILITY February!!!!​

:cake: Happy Birthday JUST 1 MORE!:cake:


:test:TODAY!!* JUST 1 MORE, KEEDA, and ROCKABILYMAMA*:test:

*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *ASHKNOWSBEST, LILI77, NAVY2MOM, and TTC_LOLLY* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!! GL FXD!:dust:


:bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *SJDSMOMMY, BABYONBRAIN, NAVY2MOM, and COUTURECUTS*:happydance::bfp:


:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*ALIE, BUBBALOO2011, HAYADDIE, LILYBUMP, MRGN626, CHARISSE28, DIPSYSP, FROLICKY2011, ROSE1990, RDY4NUMBER2, DANCING DIVA, MANNY82, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, 8BUZZYBEE8, ANGEL BABY, MSMELODY, PINKKITTEN74, TRAINSPOTTING, DANNI2KIDS, and THAYNES*:paper::test:


*FAITHBABIES* You are not out until AF shows, there are ladies in the last couple months including HOPIN4AMUNCHE that had spotting or brown spotting and still got BFP :dust:


*MANNY82* did you retest yet??:dust:


*HAJ624* ANYTHING is possible!!! Don't be giving up now, see his increase, your chances increased then. FXD!:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* no :af: = good sign Hun, hang in there!:dust:


*TAURUSMOM05* Feb. would be more than perfect! I know we are going to do this! That moodiness is a great sign!!!:dust:


*ANNIE77* I so hope you will be able to give DH and Dad a surprise BFP!:dust:


*SKEET9924* How you feeling Hun?:dust:


*MISSBABES* that date has been changed Hun:dust:


*ICKLE* Maybe it is possible that you did not OV or geared up for it and it hasn't occurred yet... FXD!:dust:


*HOPIN4AMUNCHE* that's good news! Hoping the blood work results keep adding to that. 


*BUTTERWORTH* those symptoms are soundiong promising:dust:


*BABY_MAYBE* hang in there, we all know how hard the TWW is, you can do it, think of that beautiful BFP on the other end!:dust:


*DEBZIE* I was right, OV was right around the corner.... YAY for that peak! Now BD:sex::dust:


*NT123* since you aren't sure, but you got a peak, you have to remember that it only detects the surge, so that indicated that OV would occur within the next 12-36 hours, so you are probably only 10DPO at the latest! Still early....:dust:


*ASHKNOWSBEST* CONGRATS on the apt! Moving should definitely keep you busy and not crazed over the TWW... :dust:


*TIGERLILLIE* Good, different has in many ladies' cases concluded with a nice dark sticky lovely BFP!:dust:


*NEWLYWEDLIFE* hard to tell, but it could be CD16 depending on previous cycles, but I see you did the override for CD19 which is a slight possiblility. GL FXD!:dust:


*CAZ & BOB* Good Luck!:dust:


*GINNY83* so glad that AF is on her way out, now to TTC!!! :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in March!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread, April coming soon *C.30, RIVER54, and ~CHIPPER~*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 107* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD17/6DPO: Stalk my chart!! I'm not going to take my temp every day from here, just to ease my SS and nerves. But will track CM and CP.... still good with only water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid! Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks MM :)

Congratulations couturecuts :bfp: h&h 9 months :)

AFM - I seem to be getting very pale pink mixed with cm when i wipe. I don't normally have this mid cycle and normally onlly spot a couple of days before af is due. Maybe the :witch: is playing games with me and planning on an early appearance this month :shrug:


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies,
Further update. Bleeding stopped quicker than expected for AF so did another test this morning with 3rd morning wee and it was a definite BFP. Still cautious that it is residual hcg from a mc but can't explain why the test would be stronger. Test again Friday and then maybe hcg bloods.


----------



## karry1412

ashknowsbest - That's a long day alright. Hopefully the move will give you more time with your OH. I live in a sleepy little village in Ireland so moving to NYC sounds so exciting!! :happydance:

allybaby - Best of luck with your appointment! Let us know how it goes, won't you?

babyonbrain - That's awful! You'd imagine that your mom would be super excited. Very odd. I know my own mom can be a little off at times so maybe in a day or two she'll come around? :hugs: How did the doctors go?

chipper - Sorry to hear AF got you. Hopefully March will be our month :flower:

couturecuts - I can't believe it!! I'm so happy for you!! Congratulations & hope you have a happy & healthy nine months :baby:


----------



## faithbabies

Congrats Couture!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyonbrain

Faint positive at dr. They sent me for to blood test, but wont get results until this afternoon. Hoping its not mc in the making


----------



## lillichloe

Couture- congrats lady! I know I told you on another thread ! Yay!!!


----------



## newlywedlife

Congrats to all the BFP's :) :)


----------



## karry1412

baby_maybe - I have long cycles & have mid cycle spotting sometimes. Maybe you're having a longer cycle this time. What dpo are you? Could it be IB??

LalaR - Oh I so hope this is it for you!!! :hugs: Waiting desperately for an update!


----------



## karry1412

babyonbrain said:


> Faint positive at dr. They sent me for to blood test, but wont get results until this afternoon. Hoping its not mc in the making

Try to stay positive hun. Keep us posted, won't you? :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Fertilityfriend says I should test on the 14th :) x


----------



## moose31

girlinyork said:


> Fertilityfriend says I should test on the 14th :) x

me tooo gl :flower:


----------



## girlinyork

moose31 said:


> girlinyork said:
> 
> 
> Fertilityfriend says I should test on the 14th :) x
> 
> me tooo gl :flower:Click to expand...

My fingers are crossed so tightly they've gone numb LOL. Good luck :)


----------



## couturecuts

lillichloe said:


> Couture- congrats lady! I know I told you on another thread ! Yay!!!

i know, lol. YOU TOO! when is your due date gonna be? i think ill be around oct 20th.


----------



## lizlovelust

Just went to the bathroom, whipped and there was loads of white CM....:shrug:


----------



## Sholi

couturecuts said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> Couture- congrats lady! I know I told you on another thread ! Yay!!!
> 
> i know, lol. YOU TOO! when is your due date gonna be? i think ill be around oct 20th.Click to expand...

Massive congrats, I'm really happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ES89

Hi all :) Congratulations on all the bfps! I am 10dpo and starting to get itchy feet and a bit emotional. Think AF is coming to get me :( When would be best day to test if she doesn't show? I don't want to test too early and get bummed out lol. 

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## happybeany

taurusmom05 said:


> Happybeany & skeet... You guys are both due for af around the same time as me! Can we say TTC buddies?!?!?! Lol
> Baby dust to us for the best Valentine's Day, ever!!
> 
> Still nothing to report from me at 10dpo. No symptoms, no nothin... Just seems like af is about to come but no cramps yet. I usually get a tinge of spotting 1-2 days ahead of time... So of course I'm hoping none of that shows up! Omgggooosshhh time is passing so slow it seems?!
> 
> What's everyones vday plans? How is everyone today?


I'd love to be TTC buddies and hopefully bump buddies toooo :flower: :D xxx


----------



## butterworth

congrats to all the bfp


----------



## skeet9924

happybeany said:


> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> Happybeany & skeet... You guys are both due for af around the same time as me! Can we say TTC buddies?!?!?! Lol
> Baby dust to us for the best Valentine's Day, ever!!
> 
> Still nothing to report from me at 10dpo. No symptoms, no nothin... Just seems like af is about to come but no cramps yet. I usually get a tinge of spotting 1-2 days ahead of time... So of course I'm hoping none of that shows up! Omgggooosshhh time is passing so slow it seems?!
> 
> What's everyones vday plans? How is everyone today?
> 
> 
> I'd love to be TTC buddies and hopefully bump buddies toooo :flower: :D xxxClick to expand...

TTC Buddies and hopeful bump buddies sounds great!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

babyonbrain said:


> Good luck to all those testing today!! Lots of baby dust
> 
> So I decided to share the news of our BFP with my mom, because I knew I wasnt going to make it to the ultrasound date with out talking to anyone but Dh about it. And yesterday i was feeling crampy and nervous anyways....BIG mistake. My mom wasnt very "happy" she lectured me about why do we want a 3rd baby, how I should try to aim to be like my friend who had twins, who you couldnt even tell she was prego with twins and lost the weight right away, how I should get my hopes up because I havent missed my period yet and its way too earlly....etc. All I have been doing is crying...I dont even want to do to DR appt today. I am so paranoid about miscarrying and so disappointed about how my mom reacted. Here I thought she would be one of few people to trust and support me to get me through these next few weeks. I hope I get good new at dr today....even if its just another urine test to confirm pregnancy.

I'm so sorry you didn't get the support you deserve at this moment. we are all happy for you and will support you the whole way! Your mom will come around, i just know it!


----------



## taurusmom05

couturecuts said:


> Got my BFP at 9dpo on monday!

Omgosh! Congrats!!!!!!!! :) so super stoked for you!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi ladies. I'm in the process of switching my insurance to a plan my OB accepts because they no longer accept the one I had with my last pregnancy and I really want to keep them. My new plan wont take effect until March 1st so I scheduled my appointment for March 2nd. By that time I will be about 7 weeks along. I'm considering calling planned parenthood to see if they will do a blood test for me, so I can get that out of the way.. I dont know how much they would charge me though.. Guess I will give them a call


----------



## taurusmom05

I hope this is it for you, LaLar!!!

Sounds great, sdjsmommy! Glad you could get that taken care of so quickly! We lived in Florida when i had my son... So wish I could go back there and have the same doc!


----------



## SJDsMommy

EW..$44 for a blood test. I can wait! I didnt get my blood test done until about then with my son so I think I'll be fine.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Sooo I normally have more self control than this, I generally dont shop this way but in all the baby excitement I just couldnt stop myself! I saw the cutest outfit (a sleep and play outfit, ya know the ones that look like footie pjs) while shopping at walmart today saw two of them I really liked actually but only bought one. I even went as far as getting 3-6 months so it can be used longer! lol I hope this baby is a girl because the outfit is girly haha if not then oh well I'll give it to someone who can use it


----------



## baby_maybe

karry1412 said:


> baby_maybe - I have long cycles & have mid cycle spotting sometimes. Maybe you're having a longer cycle this time. What dpo are you? Could it be IB??

I don't normally have long cycles, usually 28 days give or take a day. I don't chart so can't say for certain when ov was. Purely basing it on the cramps i had last week i would say friday (cd16) so possibly 5dpo, suppose it could be more :shrug: I thought IB was usually around 9-10dpo so ii'm nor sure it's that but if i ov'd earlier could be a chance maybe. I guess i'll know after the weekend one way or another anyway, i just don't like my sneaky body throwing me a curve ball!!


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Just got my blood test results hcg level is 69 woo hoo. Now hopefully thursdays will double! I don't want to leave this thread everyone is so sweet here!


----------



## SJDsMommy

so crazy me cant make up my mind lol but instead of waiting I called another OB to get my lab work done this monday. and will switch back to my old OB and transfer the lab work stuff at my regularly scheduled appointment on the 2nd lol

Monday is going to be crazy! I have my dr appointment at 10:20 and they said to show up a half hour early. Then my son has a dr appointment for a shot he missed at his 12 month check up (they were out of it at the time) then a dentist check up an hour after that!


----------



## Number2in2012

I am super excited seeing all these BFP's!!!! Congrats and H&H 9 months to CoutureCuts, NavyMom, SJDsMom, LaLar, Lillichloe, Hoping4,:happydance:and anyone else I left out. Wishing babydust for every one of us!!!


----------



## babyonbrain

Just got results of blood test and it came back positive.....they didnt tell me what my levels were but now first appt and ultrasound march 9th. Thanks for alll well wishes.


----------



## Peggy80

congrats for all the BFPs!
I'm out again for this month though as AF has come early.


----------



## corgankidd

Can you add me to the list? I will be testing Valentines day (If I can hold out!)

Congrats to everyone else who has already got their BFP!!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

my due date is about 2 weeks before my hubby and I'd anniversary which happens to be on halloween. Looks like we will be having a nice night in this year and maybe walk down the street and go to a few houses so my son can get his candy :)


----------



## Stephers35

It's so exciting seeing all the BFP's! Helps to keep the hope! I also subbed for my BFF's hubby at her birthing class last night (not the greatest idea for someone who wants to get pregnant?) and watched a video that is making me wonder if I can just be knocked out when the birth happens? Anyone? 

I'ts all worth it in the end I suppose; just wanted to add a little humor to your day from a first-timer who forgot to breathe for nearly a minute last night! :wacko:


----------



## newlywedlife

I'm 6dpo today and no symptoms, no sore bbs which I usually get and some yellow tinged cm. Anyone else 6dpo!? What are your symptoms?


----------



## lizlovelust

Hey Ladies,

I have super sore breasts still, my right one is way more intense pain than the left.... Like a stabbing pain off and on. Im also having mild cramping off and on, but no AF, not due until Friday, LOTS of white CM every time I whipe after I go to the bathroom...


----------



## Bay

skeet9924 said:


> How many dpo were all the bfps??

Mine was dpo13/cd29. I used forelife, which claims sensitivity of 10miu/ml.

Hope this helps :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ladies - question. I know its way early to be thinking about this but would it be weird to have a baby shower like thing with this being my 2nd kid and my first being only a year old? I really want to have some kind of welcoming party..I think it would be unfair to the baby to have a big party celebrating my son but not this baby. I mean not necessarily a baby shower but like a bbq or something and maybe a cake but no games or anything..just hanging out..tell people presents aren't expected but definitely appreciated. Is that tacky? lol


----------



## Bay

Hopin4amunche said:


> Just got my blood test results hcg level is 69 woo hoo. Now hopefully thursdays will double! I don't want to leave this thread everyone is so sweet here!

My sentiments exactly! I'm still lurking here because everyone is just so great here :)


----------



## Keeda

Please update my date to Feb 10. I am going to wait till I am officially late for atleast 2 days. My previous test at 10 DPO was a BFN.


----------



## Number2in2012

babyonbrain said:


> Just got results of blood test and it came back positive.....they didnt tell me what my levels were but now first appt and ultrasound march 9th. Thanks for alll well wishes.

Congrats on your BFP!!!:happydance:


----------



## Number2in2012

SJDsMommy said:


> Ladies - question. I know its way early to be thinking about this but would it be weird to have a baby shower like thing with this being my 2nd kid and my first being only a year old? I really want to have some kind of welcoming party..I think it would be unfair to the baby to have a big party celebrating my son but not this baby. I mean not necessarily a baby shower but like a bbq or something and maybe a cake but no games or anything..just hanging out..tell people presents aren't expected but definitely appreciated. Is that tacky? lol

I thought you were supposed to have a baby shower for every baby...Maybe its just the South:shrug: I have a cousin with 3 kids and she had a full shower, gifts and all for every one. I had a baby shower when I was pregnant with my daughter, but that was 10 years ago, so when it happens again for me, I will definitely be doing everything like its the first time:winkwink:


----------



## sharnw

Wholey!!!! congrats for BFPs!!!!! 

afm im 11 dpo got a faint line, but i'l wait to test in a couple of days to see if it really is positive! I may have impl on 9 dpo.. FXd


----------



## lizlovelust

sharnw said:


> Wholey!!!! congrats for BFPs!!!!!
> 
> afm im 11 dpo got a faint line, but i'l wait to test in a couple of days to see if it really is positive! I may have impl on 9 dpo.. FXd

post a photo lets see this faint line!!!


----------



## sharnw

Ok :) adjust your screen lol :) hang on


----------



## lizlovelust

sharnw said:


> Ok :) adjust your screen lol :) hang on

oh I'm ready, lets see this wonderful faint line! :flower:


----------



## sharnw

It a little better in person :)
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 40


----------



## lizlovelust

sharnw said:


> It a little better in person :)

I do see it though! :thumbup:

I'd say go buy a FRER and test with that, I bet anything it will come up darker than an IC!


----------



## sharnw

lizlovelust said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> It a little better in person :)
> 
> I do see it though! :thumbup:
> 
> I'd say go buy a FRER and test with that, I bet anything it will come up darker than an IC!Click to expand...

I hope so. My opinion, these hpt's aren't good, i got a terrible evap or indent line yesterday.. I'l take a FRER tomorrow, We'l see :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Goodluck, FX!!!

question ladies...

does CM increase or decrease when AF is about to arrive?


----------



## lillichloe

couturecuts said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> Couture- congrats lady! I know I told you on another thread ! Yay!!!
> 
> i know, lol. YOU TOO! when is your due date gonna be? i think ill be around oct 20th.Click to expand...

About October 17! So close!


----------



## lillichloe

sharnw said:


> It a little better in person :)

I think I see it! You should try a frer!!


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm testing with frer tomorrow morning :) 9dpo x


----------



## lillichloe

lizlovelust said:


> Goodluck, FX!!!
> 
> question ladies...
> 
> does CM increase or decrease when AF is about to arrive?

For me I usually dry up as AF is near. This month I didn't.


----------



## crystalclaro

ok so I'm in again this month cycle 2 after MC. I'm 4 DPO right now so I guess I will check around feb 20 th?? I'm trying to hold out for as long as possible because my cycle was 32 days last time.


----------



## babyonbrain

Good luck crystal


----------



## Pansy

Hi, can I join this please? My AF is due on 21st soni guess I'll be testing then? This is first time TTC so don't know when is best to test?


----------



## Bay

lizlovelust said:


> Goodluck, FX!!!
> 
> question ladies...
> 
> does CM increase or decrease when AF is about to arrive?

I'm usually dry when AF approaches, but this time I had a bit of white CM. I had to check if it was my period a few times as there was a bit of wet sensation.


----------



## lizlovelust

lillichloe said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck, FX!!!
> 
> question ladies...
> 
> does CM increase or decrease when AF is about to arrive?
> 
> For me I usually dry up as AF is near. This month I didn't.Click to expand...




Bay said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck, FX!!!
> 
> question ladies...
> 
> does CM increase or decrease when AF is about to arrive?
> 
> I'm usually dry when AF approaches, but this time I had a bit of white CM. I had to check if it was my period a few times as there was a bit of wet sensation.Click to expand...

Oh man you two are making me thnk I really could be PG this month, I have so much white CM today it's crazy. Every time I go to the bathroom and whipe there is loads on the toilet paper... and AF is due Friday.:shrug:


----------



## ginny83

lizlovelust said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck, FX!!!
> 
> question ladies...
> 
> does CM increase or decrease when AF is about to arrive?
> 
> For me I usually dry up as AF is near. This month I didn't.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck, FX!!!
> 
> question ladies...
> 
> does CM increase or decrease when AF is about to arrive?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm usually dry when AF approaches, but this time I had a bit of white CM. I had to check if it was my period a few times as there was a bit of wet sensation.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man you two are making me thnk I really could be PG this month, I have so much white CM today it's crazy. Every time I go to the bathroom and whipe there is loads on the toilet paper... and AF is due Friday.:shrug:Click to expand...

Do you usually have lots of CM throughout your cycle? I always get lots of CM everyday, the only days I get very very little is the day before AF arrives and the day after AF finishes. Otherwise I always have it (so gross!).

Before I found out I was pregnant with DS, I didn't notice that I had an increased amount of CM until I was about 8 weeks pregnant. However, it was just the same amount as it usually was during a cycle until then- it didn't dry up the day before AF was due like usual.

So I guess it just depends on how much you usually get - althouogh it seems for most people it decreases before AF. I would think that it's a good sign :)


----------



## lizlovelust

ginny83 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck, FX!!!
> 
> question ladies...
> 
> does CM increase or decrease when AF is about to arrive?
> 
> For me I usually dry up as AF is near. This month I didn't.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck, FX!!!
> 
> question ladies...
> 
> does CM increase or decrease when AF is about to arrive?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm usually dry when AF approaches, but this time I had a bit of white CM. I had to check if it was my period a few times as there was a bit of wet sensation.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man you two are making me thnk I really could be PG this month, I have so much white CM today it's crazy. Every time I go to the bathroom and whipe there is loads on the toilet paper... and AF is due Friday.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you usually have lots of CM throughout your cycle? I always get lots of CM everyday, the only days I get very very little is the day before AF arrives and the day after AF finishes. Otherwise I always have it (so gross!).
> 
> Before I found out I was pregnant with DS, I didn't notice that I had an increased amount of CM until I was about 8 weeks pregnant. However, it was just the same amount as it usually was during a cycle until then- it didn't dry up the day before AF was due like usual.
> 
> So I guess it just depends on how much you usually get - althouogh it seems for most people it decreases before AF. I would think that it's a good sign :)Click to expand...

i usually have a fair amount but today its loads! Like i feel almost wet in the pants...lol AF is due friday


----------



## Bay

ginny83 said:


> Do you usually have lots of CM throughout your cycle?

I'm usually dry before AF and a few days after my period ends.


----------



## Bay

Liz it is a good sign. Good luck!


----------



## lizlovelust

Bay said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Do you usually have lots of CM throughout your cycle?
> 
> I'm usually dry before AF and a few days after my period ends.Click to expand...

Did you have any AF like cramps and loads of CM before you got your BFP?


----------



## Bay

Yes on both counts. Which was why i was so sure AF would come, but then my bbt remained high and i didn't get my period on the morning that i was supposed to.


----------



## 20something

Im out - AF has arrived right on schedule. Cant say im suprised, as there were no 'symptoms' this month. on to cycle 5 we go......


----------



## tgo

Bay said:


> I'm usually dry before AF and a few days after my period ends.

Hope you don't mind me butting in......

I am usually really damp all the way through my cycle - so much so that in the last few months I've had to wear pads through my non AF days to feel fresh. 

This month, where I could possibly be pregnant, I had ewcm for 2 days then nothing and when I mean nothing, my knickers are dry each day - unheard of!! Not sure what's going on but am holding off testing again until Sunday/Monday then later. AF due either 14th (by my OV signs) or 19th (by my LMP).


----------



## lizlovelust

Bay said:


> Yes on both counts. Which was why i was so sure AF would come, but then my bbt remained high and i didn't get my period on the morning that i was supposed to.

Ooooh! It feels like AF cramps just very light and mild and off and on. My breasts are super sore and hurt when i walk! Especially my right one! And th loads of CM today... I hope its a BFP soon


----------



## skeet9924

Liz- I'm surprised you haven't tested yet!!

Afm- not sure what's going on but I think that what I thought was ib was just leading up to an early af.. TMI WARNING- when I got home from work oh and I bd ., now it looks like the spotting has picked up.. It's a bright red .. And I have period cramps and back ache .. I imagine by tomorrow morning she will be full force.. :cry:


----------



## lizlovelust

skeet9924 said:


> Liz- I'm surprised you haven't tested yet!!
> 
> Afm- not sure what's going on but I think that what I thought was ib was just leading up to an early af.. TMI WARNING- when I got home from work oh and I bd ., now it looks like the spotting has picked up.. It's a bright red .. And I have period cramps and back ache .. I imagine by tomorrow morning she will be full force.. :cry:

I have been testing, all BFNs :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

So i'm not exactly sure what's going on with my body this cycle. I just feel so out of wack. I'm on CD15 and have not O'ed. I usually O on CD 14 or 15 and I really thought it was going to be the same this cycle because i was getting dark OPKs since CD13. Then today it got faint. I've been getting EWCM since yesterday too. I'm temping also and my temps are still low. I don't really get what's going on. My only thought is i'm going to have anovulatory cycle OR the stress i've been having from work is delaying ovlation. I really don't know what to think :shrug:

Sorry for the rant, i just have no one else to really talk to


----------



## sharnw

MrsMM24 said:


> *February!!!*
> 
> 
> https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388
> 
> This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!
> 
> This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.
> 
> *AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!
> 
> 
> (Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)
> 
> *Thanks DEBZIE*

Thanks MrsMM
I hope I implanted at 9 dpo! the way my chart is showing and not playing tricks on me. 
However at 10 dpo i slept through my alarm and woke up 40 minutes later than usual :( hope this doesn't disturb my chart


----------



## Becyboo__x

Anyone help me out?

Me and OH had last night/early morning and i think
it was after oral.. we noticed blood on his hand not much just
noticable? .. Is it likely he cut me? just got abit worried
never bled before while doing stuff And is it something
to worry about?


----------



## Lili77

Hi ladies,
You can take me of the list for testing this month. Af arrived early:(
Congrats to those of you who got their bfps


----------



## Shamer87

Hi All

Im new to this thread. My AF is due tomorrow and im SUPER scared this is my first month of trying so not 100% sure on symptoms and stuff but I dont know im feeling a little sick for the past couple of days :O/ Im hoping it is a BFP as its my 25th Brithday on Saturday and it would be the BEST present ever ! Good luck to you all. 

:dust:


----------



## girlinyork

Lili77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> You can take me of the list for testing this month. Af arrived early:(
> Congrats to those of you who got their bfps

:hug: 

Lots of babydust for next cycle :dust:


----------



## Annie77

Well I tested last night -BFN. Went to friends to see psychic and drank some wine. First thing psychic said was 'who is pregnant or who has just had a baby?' as no one has just had one then am hoping she meant me lol!
It was a pretty boring reading but then I got this card that shows a maternal occurrence in about 8 months time - she told me October was a time when I would feel very maternal. Still not convinced though :-(

Only one test left so not testing until saturday/ sunday


----------



## Lili77

Tx girlinyork. Trying to keep up the spirit. Baby dust to you as well


----------



## Jen_mom24

Hi all im testing on 14th hopefully! Its our 1st month ttc but I do have a few symptoms so fx! 
Good luck to all of you! 
Baby dust to all x


----------



## SJDsMommy

Anyone else having sleep issues yet? I went to bed early last night as I was extremely tired after waking up early with my son. He decides to sleep all night for once (kind of a rare occasion) and yet I woke up at 4:30 and here I am an hour later and still cant sleep


----------



## ukgirl23

SJD'smommy... I keep waking up at 6:30am its happened twice now... I took a digital test today and got a bfn... im 9dpo x


----------



## SJDsMommy

I didnt get a positive till I was about 16 dpo by my estimations. Good luck :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Also I've heard digis take longer to give you a positive than a normal test does.


----------



## Shamer87

I keep having really wired dreams ! I keep waking up and never seem to get comfortable. Im also feeling an anxious/nauseous feeling yesterday and today ! I dont know if this is anything to do with it. Confussed !


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi all :wave: hope everyone is well today.

Well following on from yesterday's pinky cm, today i have red streaked cm only when i have wiped the past couple of times. I'm thinking this must be the beginning of af now, but i'm only on cd22 today so if it is that would be really early for me :shrug: Just don't know what to think, I don't know how many dpo i am (boy i really wish i charted now lol :dohh:), i really just feel out for this month now :cry: I guess time will tell.


----------



## lizlovelust

Hi Ladies :wave:

So today is 15DPO for me and AF is due tomorrow (yea my LPs are 14-16 days) my temp is still elevated, hasn't dropped at all yet...

I'm still having loads of CM and I had to check a couple of times this morning to see if it was AF cause it felt like so much! 

MY breasts are still super super sore too :dohh:

BFN on this mornings HPT :shrug:


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh liz, your sypmtoms are sounding so good, i hope that gail was right and you get your bfp at some point :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

so this is what gail told me a couple months ago:

below is your pregnancy outlook:

linking in around you liz, I feel that recent changed have made pregnancy become the focal point within your path, and I sense you want a pregnancy as soon as possible, spirit are just asking for you to relax around this and reassure you that nothing is preventing this.

I see your doing all you can in order to become pregnant although I sense a little worry around you about monthly cycles, and feel again spirit dont want you to worry.

I feel you have otherwise a content path, and alot of positive around you and a strong and lasting relationship line.

looking at conception here, I see this as Feb. 2012, this is the month you will test, so conception would be late Jan. or early Feb., I keep picking up a negative test but you are in fact pregnant, so make sure you don't test too early.

Spirit show me a healthy pregnancy and a baby boy born 2012, all is well around labor and birth.

you then have a further pregnany showing here for Oct. 2013 or 2014 birth of a baby girl, and again all areas around your pregnancy, labor, and birth are well and problem free.

so to clarify I see two children ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future...


hmmm...:shrug:


----------



## Emmyjean

Sigh...it's CD 29 for me. I've had 29 day cycles for the past three months. No AF yet...but I just know she's coming. I tested again yesterday and nada...BFN. I think that pretty much rules me out, so I'm on to TTC cycle #3. What a bummer...especially since the lady in my office who was kinda my 'we need to get prego ASAP just announced her pregnancy last week. :(


----------



## skeet9924

Hmm I'm so confused.. The bleeding has gone back to cm that has a bit of brown mixed with it.. Still have a terrible back ache.. I'll test tomorrow if af doesn't fully show.. I really hope this isn't a sign of another ectopic or impending mc/chemical :(


----------



## lizlovelust

Omg ladies im so sad,

I went to go to the bathroom and im having super watery brown discharge, i think AF is coming. Ugh i feel so hopeless! :cry:


----------



## girlinyork

lizlovelust said:


> Omg ladies im so sad,
> 
> I went to go to the bathroom and im having super watery brown discharge, i think AF is coming. Ugh i feel so hopeless! :cry:

:hug: I'm sorry. I hope it's just IB xx


----------



## Stephers35

lizlovelust said:


> Omg ladies im so sad,
> 
> I went to go to the bathroom and im having super watery brown discharge, i think AF is coming. Ugh i feel so hopeless! :cry:

Is that usually how :witch:shows her broom? Holding out hope for you! I think you need a trip to the spa; maybe a massage or even a pedicure. That's my plan for Saturday! Need a way to relax and I'm thinking that you need a few well-deserved moments to focus on you!


----------



## lizlovelust

girlinyork said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Omg ladies im so sad,
> 
> I went to go to the bathroom and im having super watery brown discharge, i think AF is coming. Ugh i feel so hopeless! :cry:
> 
> :hug: I'm sorry. I hope it's just IB xxClick to expand...

I hope soo, maybe i oed later than i thought?


----------



## manny82

MrsMM24 said:


> FERTILITY February!!!!​
> 
> :cake: Happy Birthday JUST 1 MORE!:cake:
> 
> 
> :test:TODAY!!* JUST 1 MORE, KEEDA, and ROCKABILYMAMA*:test:
> 
> *Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *ASHKNOWSBEST, LILI77, NAVY2MOM, and TTC_LOLLY* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> :bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *SJDSMOMMY, BABYONBRAIN, NAVY2MOM, and COUTURECUTS*:happydance::bfp:
> 
> 
> :coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*ALIE, BUBBALOO2011, HAYADDIE, LILYBUMP, MRGN626, CHARISSE28, DIPSYSP, FROLICKY2011, ROSE1990, RDY4NUMBER2, DANCING DIVA, MANNY82, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, 8BUZZYBEE8, ANGEL BABY, MSMELODY, PINKKITTEN74, TRAINSPOTTING, DANNI2KIDS, and THAYNES*:paper::test:
> 
> 
> *FAITHBABIES* You are not out until AF shows, there are ladies in the last couple months including HOPIN4AMUNCHE that had spotting or brown spotting and still got BFP :dust:
> 
> 
> *MANNY82* did you retest yet??:dust:
> 
> 
> *HAJ624* ANYTHING is possible!!! Don't be giving up now, see his increase, your chances increased then. FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *LIZLOVELUST* no :af: = good sign Hun, hang in there!:dust:
> 
> 
> *TAURUSMOM05* Feb. would be more than perfect! I know we are going to do this! That moodiness is a great sign!!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ANNIE77* I so hope you will be able to give DH and Dad a surprise BFP!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SKEET9924* How you feeling Hun?:dust:
> 
> 
> *MISSBABES* that date has been changed Hun:dust:
> 
> 
> *ICKLE* Maybe it is possible that you did not OV or geared up for it and it hasn't occurred yet... FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *HOPIN4AMUNCHE* that's good news! Hoping the blood work results keep adding to that.
> 
> 
> *BUTTERWORTH* those symptoms are soundiong promising:dust:
> 
> 
> *BABY_MAYBE* hang in there, we all know how hard the TWW is, you can do it, think of that beautiful BFP on the other end!:dust:
> 
> 
> *DEBZIE* I was right, OV was right around the corner.... YAY for that peak! Now BD:sex::dust:
> 
> 
> *NT123* since you aren't sure, but you got a peak, you have to remember that it only detects the surge, so that indicated that OV would occur within the next 12-36 hours, so you are probably only 10DPO at the latest! Still early....:dust:
> 
> 
> *ASHKNOWSBEST* CONGRATS on the apt! Moving should definitely keep you busy and not crazed over the TWW... :dust:
> 
> 
> *TIGERLILLIE* Good, different has in many ladies' cases concluded with a nice dark sticky lovely BFP!:dust:
> 
> 
> *NEWLYWEDLIFE* hard to tell, but it could be CD16 depending on previous cycles, but I see you did the override for CD19 which is a slight possiblility. GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *CAZ & BOB* Good Luck!:dust:
> 
> 
> *GINNY83* so glad that AF is on her way out, now to TTC!!! :dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in March!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread, April coming soon *C.30, RIVER54, and ~CHIPPER~*!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 107* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD17/6DPO: Stalk my chart!! I'm not going to take my temp every day from here, just to ease my SS and nerves. But will track CM and CP.... still good with only water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid! Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

I went to doctors yesterday and we got negative again...all af signs are gone....:(


----------



## lizlovelust

Stephers35 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Omg ladies im so sad,
> 
> I went to go to the bathroom and im having super watery brown discharge, i think AF is coming. Ugh i feel so hopeless! :cry:
> 
> Is that usually how :witch:shows her broom? Holding out hope for you! I think you need a trip to the spa; maybe a massage or even a pedicure. That's my plan for Saturday! Need a way to relax and I'm thinking that you need a few well-deserved moments to focus on you!Click to expand...

I never get watery brown discharge, normally i get a little crampy then the next day i wake up full blown AF with horrid cramps


----------



## taurusmom05

So much is going on right now in here!! I want to wish everyone the best of luck... and so sorry to everyone the witch caught. As for the spotters... I pray its ib and not af!! Stay away!!! Lol 

Afm, 11dpo, tested today... Thought I saw a faint line... Now i don't. I think I'm losing my mind. Lol TTC really can play tricks on you!!! I took a pic tho so maybe ill upload it. btw for a lack of a better way to put it, ic's suck! Lol I'm saving my last frer for the day af is due (Sunday). Ive been cramping like af is coming so just trying to hold onto hope!


----------



## Hopin4amunche

lizlovelust said:


> Omg ladies im so sad,
> 
> I went to go to the bathroom and im having super watery brown discharge, i think AF is coming. Ugh i feel so hopeless! :cry:

I had the same thing! Don't give up! I got my BFP 4 days after.


----------



## baby_maybe

Fx liz that its just IB [-o&lt;


----------



## taurusmom05

Ok ladies... Look here and tell me if I'm nuts...and its ok if i am, wouldnt be the first time. Hahaha

https://img826.imageshack.us/img826/693/imag0704.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




https://img811.imageshack.us/img811/1254/imag0704picsay.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



https://img857.imageshack.us/img857/9143/imag0703c.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lillichloe

Becyboo__x said:


> Anyone help me out?
> 
> Me and OH had last night/early morning and i think
> it was after oral.. we noticed blood on his hand not much just
> noticable? .. Is it likely he cut me? just got abit worried
> never bled before while doing stuff And is it something
> to worry about?

Idk. Sometimes you can spot with ovulation maybe that's what it was.


----------



## lillichloe

taurusmom05 said:


> Ok ladies... Look here and tell me if I'm nuts...and its ok if i am, wouldnt be the first time. Hahaha
> 
> https://img826.imageshack.us/img826/693/imag0704.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img811.imageshack.us/img811/1254/imag0704picsay.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> https://img857.imageshack.us/img857/9143/imag0703c.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

There maybe something there!!! I only have my phone to use but I think I see something I hope it's the start of your BFP!!!


----------



## Stephers35

lizlovelust said:


> Stephers35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Omg ladies im so sad,
> 
> I went to go to the bathroom and im having super watery brown discharge, i think AF is coming. Ugh i feel so hopeless! :cry:
> 
> Is that usually how :witch:shows her broom? Holding out hope for you! I think you need a trip to the spa; maybe a massage or even a pedicure. That's my plan for Saturday! Need a way to relax and I'm thinking that you need a few well-deserved moments to focus on you!Click to expand...
> 
> I never get watery brown discharge, normally i get a little crampy then the next day i wake up full blown AF with horrid crampsClick to expand...

This does sound suspicious! If this is IB and other posters are correct, it may still be a few days before you get your BFP! I know I am supposed to say be patient, but I'd be poas every 10 minutes. Sheesh! Thinking positive thoughts for you!


----------



## SJDsMommy

taurusmom05 If you're nuts, than so am I! I see that line!


----------



## taurusmom05

I agree Liz.... Sounds a lot like ib!! I am SO rooting for you right now!

Thanks sdjsmommy... I swear getting close to af while TTC can really make a woman go mad!! Lol


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Taurusmom mine was the same way when I first tested. Wait a few more days I see a start of a BFP!


----------



## SJDsMommy

taurusmom05 said:


> I agree Liz.... Sounds a lot like ib!! I am SO rooting for you right now!
> 
> Thanks sdjsmommy... I swear getting close to af while TTC can really make a woman go mad!! Lol

Yes, it definitely can. But the good news is she'll probably be staying away from you for a good chunk of time now :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Hope you ladies are right!! I wanna wrap up my frer for valentines day! DH will prolly pee his pants. We jave an ongoing joke that when I find out we're preggo he will know bc be dancing like the people in the Sun Drop commercials. Lol know what I'm talkin about? I told him I'd have the same music playing and come out of the room dancing my butt off. Haha


----------



## lizlovelust

Hopin4amunche said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Omg ladies im so sad,
> 
> I went to go to the bathroom and im having super watery brown discharge, i think AF is coming. Ugh i feel so hopeless! :cry:
> 
> I had the same thing! Don't give up! I got my BFP 4 days after.Click to expand...

really? Oh my! I hope its my BFP soon?



baby_maybe said:


> Fx liz that its just IB [-o&lt;

i sure hope so!



Stephers35 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephers35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Omg ladies im so sad,
> 
> I went to go to the bathroom and im having super watery brown discharge, i think AF is coming. Ugh i feel so hopeless! :cry:
> 
> Is that usually how :witch:shows her broom? Holding out hope for you! I think you need a trip to the spa; maybe a massage or even a pedicure. That's my plan for Saturday! Need a way to relax and I'm thinking that you need a few well-deserved moments to focus on you!Click to expand...
> 
> I never get watery brown discharge, normally i get a little crampy then the next day i wake up full blown AF with horrid crampsClick to expand...
> 
> This does sound suspicious! If this is IB and other posters are correct, it may still be a few days before you get your BFP! I know I am supposed to say be patient, but I'd be poas every 10 minutes. Sheesh! Thinking positive thoughts for you!Click to expand...

Oi im going crazy thinking!


----------



## lizlovelust

taurusmom05 said:


> I agree Liz.... Sounds a lot like ib!! I am SO rooting for you right now!
> 
> Thanks sdjsmommy... I swear getting close to af while TTC can really make a woman go mad!! Lol

Thanks? Im having mild cramping too, is that normal with IB?


----------



## newlywedlife

Good luck to all the BFP's :) I'm 7dpo and extremely bloated, I'm normally never bloated, even on my period! I also feel like AF is about to arrive a week early, heavy uterus feeling, almost achey ... Anyone else have this?


----------



## NT123

Congrats to all the bfp's , good luck to those waiting and condolences to those who af decided to play a visit. I'm due on tomorrow. I'm not sure if my symptoms are symptoms or me just looking- really thirsty past couple of days and mega hungry albeit kinda sicky waved over me today. Got sore-ish boobs but not as bad as before AF usually. Had stabbing pains in right hand pain under hip bone a few times. Now I have a headache. I have no idea but don't feel as yet like af is going to arrive. I'm sticking it out and will test only when I'm officially late as I have been disappointed so many times now I'd rather af break the bad news than my FRER!


----------



## newlywedlife

@taurus looks like the start of something good :) fx'ed 
@liz could definitely be IB!!


----------



## lizlovelust

newlywedlife said:


> @taurus looks like the start of something good :) fx'ed
> @liz could definitely be IB!!

Oh man i sure hope so!


----------



## lillichloe

lizlovelust said:


> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> I agree Liz.... Sounds a lot like ib!! I am SO rooting for you right now!
> 
> Thanks sdjsmommy... I swear getting close to af while TTC can really make a woman go mad!! Lol
> 
> Thanks? Im having mild cramping too, is that normal with IB?Click to expand...

I had back ache type cramps


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well I'm patiently waiting for monday. Called up an OB office (not the one I'm used to but I'll be switching back to them as soon as my new insurance kicks in) told them I wanted a blood test. I dont know if they will be doing medical history and pap at that time or a follow up appointment, but I'm thinking just the blood test. I just want to get the results of that now rather than later and they can transfer the results to my regular ob or maybe they can give me a copy


----------



## lizlovelust

lillichloe said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> I agree Liz.... Sounds a lot like ib!! I am SO rooting for you right now!
> 
> Thanks sdjsmommy... I swear getting close to af while TTC can really make a woman go mad!! Lol
> 
> Thanks? Im having mild cramping too, is that normal with IB?Click to expand...
> 
> I had back ache type crampsClick to expand...

Mine are in my abdomen


----------



## SJDsMommy

liz I'm still having mild cramps and back aches. The cramps do go away after a while but they come back from time to time. If you are infact pregnant, your uterus is already stretching :)


----------



## lizlovelust

SJDsMommy said:


> liz I'm still having mild cramps and back aches. The cramps do go away after a while but they come back from time to time. If you are infact pregnant, your uterus is already stretching :)

Oh my, they feel similar to AF but are way milder and a little weird


----------



## SJDsMommy

lizlovelust said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> liz I'm still having mild cramps and back aches. The cramps do go away after a while but they come back from time to time. If you are infact pregnant, your uterus is already stretching :)
> 
> Oh my, they feel similar to AF but are way milder and a little weirdClick to expand...

yep thats exactly how I felt along with feeling the need to rush to the bathroom because I thought I was about to start bleeding!

Good luck. When are you testing next?


----------



## SJDsMommy

GAH I WANT TO GO BUY STUFF! How am I supposed to wait for 10 1/2 more weeks to find out this kids gender?!


----------



## lizlovelust

SJDsMommy said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> liz I'm still having mild cramps and back aches. The cramps do go away after a while but they come back from time to time. If you are infact pregnant, your uterus is already stretching :)
> 
> Oh my, they feel similar to AF but are way milder and a little weirdClick to expand...
> 
> yep thats exactly how I felt along with feeling the need to rush to the bathroom because I thought I was about to start bleeding!
> 
> Good luck. When are you testing next?Click to expand...

Ev eryday until AF shows up:haha:


----------



## SJDsMommy

lol well good luck :)


----------



## lizlovelust

SJDsMommy said:


> lol well good luck :)

Thanks, im crossing all fingers and toes! Lol


----------



## happybeany

Liz that sounds ultra promising!!!!!! How's it going now? 

Taurus, I can definitely see that even without the invert :D xxx



I'm having the weirdest symptoms ever, my boobs have been....buzzing..... for the past 3 days. This is how they felt when my milk came in when I had my little man, what the hell!?!!


----------



## girlinyork

I'm cramping up something horrible. I have been since last night. I can't remember this with my angel baby :( Bet I'm out


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks happybeany!! You have some seriously great sounding symptoms!!! I hope this is it for you! How much longer until you test?


----------



## happybeany

taurusmom05 said:


> Thanks happybeany!! You have some seriously great sounding symptoms!!! I hope this is it for you! How much longer until you test?

Do you reckon my buzzing boobs :haha: are a good thing? I wasn't sure, sounded a bit fruity to me lol.

I tested this morning and got the worlds faintest line, not sure if it was just line eye (one of 'those' tests, hmm!) so not getting my hopes up yet. Not meant to be testing 'til the 13th so a few days to wait!

I bought a CBFM on eBay so if this isn't my month I'll be doing some hardcore ovulation obsession next month :happydance:

Are you going to test again in the morning? xx


----------



## taurusmom05

You sound just like me! It's almost like... Am i nuts? Haha Idk if I trust my internet cheapies!! 
The buzzing boobs (lol) sound good to me as a symptom, especially of its something you haven't had in previous cycles!!!! 

I'll prolly test with another cheapie Im the a.m... I have like 30 more so I'm peeing on a stick pretty freely. Lol!!


----------



## Sholi

lillichloe said:


> couturecuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> Couture- congrats lady! I know I told you on another thread ! Yay!!!
> 
> i know, lol. YOU TOO! when is your due date gonna be? i think ill be around oct 20th.Click to expand...
> 
> About October 17! So close!Click to expand...

That's my birthday!!


----------



## Sholi

Hopin4amunche said:


> Just got my blood test results hcg level is 69 woo hoo. Now hopefully thursdays will double! I don't want to leave this thread everyone is so sweet here!

You don't have to leave, stay and keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## SJDsMommy

I'm definitely going to be buying me a few camisols. No way I can be preggo this summer without them! With my 1st I conceived mid april so the summer was during my 1st trimester (and maybe 1st part of the 2nd) so it wasnt too bad but I'm going to be pretty big this summer! Thank god for swimming pools! lol


----------



## taurusmom05

I agree with sholi!! I want all the bfps to stay with us!! :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh yes all the BFP's need to lead to healthy full term babies :) 

I'm already worrying lol even though my last pregnancy was healthy I am going to be cautious until I start feeling the baby move because right now theres no other way to make sure this baby is ok unless I go to the dr and hear the heart beat. With my first if I hadn't felt him move for a while I'd poke and prod my belly until he did (which is what my OB told me to do) lol. Funny thing, he was a week late, had to be induced yet he refused to be swaddled, or even keep a blanket on! we had to wrap him loosely and if we set him down, he would kick it off. Still does at bed time too..I normally just dress him in footie pjs to keep him warm and wait till he's sleeping to put a blanket on him ;)


----------



## ukgirl23

HappyBeany! 

as for the buzzing boobs thing, I woke up in the night because one of my nipples was all tingly lol... it sounds odd... I'm at 9dpo and I googled it and found a chart which said that tingling in the breast or nipple was most common in pregnant ladies at 8-10 dpo and that at 9dpo it was at the most likely to happen.... kinda feeling a bit more hopeful now so I thought I would share it with you happybeany!!! xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=24

here is the chart xx


----------



## happybeany

taurusmom05 said:


> You sound just like me! It's almost like... Am i nuts? Haha Idk if I trust my internet cheapies!!
> The buzzing boobs (lol) sound good to me as a symptom, especially of its something you haven't had in previous cycles!!!!
> 
> I'll prolly test with another cheapie Im the a.m... I have like 30 more so I'm peeing on a stick pretty freely. Lol!!


Yeah that's what I'm like :D I bought 100 at the beginning of TTC and I'm down to about 9 :haha: that's a lot of POAS! I'll test in the morning, the IC's worked on me last time just took a while to get darker.. eeee I hope this is it for both of us :happydance:


----------



## taurusmom05

Me too, happybeany!! FX FX FX a million times over!! Lol I hope we have darker lines on the mext few days. I heard from another site too that it take a lil longer for the ic's to get darker.


----------



## sallyhansen76

:) Oh can i join you girls?? Im testing on 21 feb. (just ovulated actually) :) 

Congradulations to all the BFP!! 13!! thats alot!! Great job! and happy and healthy 9 months to all!


----------



## SJDsMommy

could always see what the dollar store tests have to say if you want to stay cheap :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

midnightfalls said:


> :) Oh can i join you girls?? Im testing on 21 feb. (just ovulated actually) :)

Me too :D
but put testing down on 22nd trying to leave it long as possible :lol:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Becyboo__x said:


> midnightfalls said:
> 
> 
> :) Oh can i join you girls?? Im testing on 21 feb. (just ovulated actually) :)
> 
> Me too :D
> but put testing down on 22nd trying to leave it long as possible :lol:Click to expand...

:) Ohh yay!! a tww buddy! im assuming you just started your tww too or are you waiting till its been awhile after af is due?


----------



## happybeany

ukgirl23 said:


> HappyBeany!
> 
> as for the buzzing boobs thing, I woke up in the night because one of my nipples was all tingly lol... it sounds odd... I'm at 9dpo and I googled it and found a chart which said that tingling in the breast or nipple was most common in pregnant ladies at 8-10 dpo and that at 9dpo it was at the most likely to happen.... kinda feeling a bit more hopeful now so I thought I would share it with you happybeany!!! xxx


Ahh! Exciting :D I'm all hopeful too now xx


----------



## lizlovelust

happybeany said:


> Liz that sounds ultra promising!!!!!! How's it going now?
> 
> Taurus, I can definitely see that even without the invert :D xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having the weirdest symptoms ever, my boobs have been....buzzing..... for the past 3 days. This is how they felt when my milk came in when I had my little man, what the hell!?!!

My cramping has been off and on but my watery brown CM has diminished some but is still there


----------



## Becyboo__x

midnightfalls said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midnightfalls said:
> 
> 
> :) Oh can i join you girls?? Im testing on 21 feb. (just ovulated actually) :)
> 
> Me too :D
> but put testing down on 22nd trying to leave it long as possible :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> :) Ohh yay!! a tww buddy! im assuming you just started your tww too or are you waiting till its been awhile after af is due?Click to expand...

I think AF is due 23rd but i think ill be testing 21st as i put down
for :) but then im waiting till AF shows or not i think ..
I got + opk yesterday and its looking a tiny bit lighter today so
im thinking im ovulating today or tomorrow :)!


----------



## happybeany

lizlovelust said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> Liz that sounds ultra promising!!!!!! How's it going now?
> 
> Taurus, I can definitely see that even without the invert :D xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having the weirdest symptoms ever, my boobs have been....buzzing..... for the past 3 days. This is how they felt when my milk came in when I had my little man, what the hell!?!!
> 
> My cramping has been off and on but my watery brown CM has diminished some but is still thereClick to expand...


I had that in my first pregnancy with my son! I had it on and off for the whole of my 1st tri and everything turned out fine :D oooh liz it sounding so good for you x


----------



## lizlovelust

happybeany said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> Liz that sounds ultra promising!!!!!! How's it going now?
> 
> Taurus, I can definitely see that even without the invert :D xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having the weirdest symptoms ever, my boobs have been....buzzing..... for the past 3 days. This is how they felt when my milk came in when I had my little man, what the hell!?!!
> 
> My cramping has been off and on but my watery brown CM has diminished some but is still thereClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I had that in my first pregnancy with my son! I had it on and off for the whole of my 1st tri and everything turned out fine :D oooh liz it sounding so good for you xClick to expand...

its just weird that im getting BFNs if im actually PG:shrug:


----------



## happybeany

Give it time hun it took a while for me to get a definite positive but I was preg xx


----------



## lizlovelust

happybeany said:


> Give it time hun it took a while for me to get a definite positive but I was preg xx

Im 15DPO and still BFN though, unless i Oed later than expected?


----------



## trying_baby

Wow - congrats to all the new BFPs - very exciting!

I am currently 5 dpo and going a little crazy waiting to test. No symptoms :(

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ukgirl23

LIZLUSTLOVE 

I got my reading from gail today she was 100% spot on about the female spirit and me and my other half only planning one more... she HAS to be right for you... Ihope AF stays away xx FX'D!! xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Liz - hcg can vary so greatly from one woman from another in early preg that it's possible you don't have quite enough for it to read on a test yet fx :dust:


----------



## baby_maybe

trying_baby said:


> Wow - congrats to all the new BFPs - very exciting!
> 
> I am currently 5 dpo and going a little crazy waiting to test. No symptoms :(
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I guestimate that i'm only around 6dpo today and i'm also going mad waiting. It's like being in no-mans-land! :wacko::coffee:


----------



## lizlovelust

ukgirl23 said:


> LIZLUSTLOVE
> 
> I got my reading from gail today she was 100% spot on about the female spirit and me and my other half only planning one more... she HAS to be right for you... Ihope AF stays away xx FX'D!! xx

Oh wow! I sure hope shes right about me!



baby_maybe said:


> Liz - hcg can vary so greatly from one woman from another in early preg that it's possible you don't have quite enough for it to read on a test yet fx :dust:

really? Hmmm i really hope AF stays away tomorrow and i get a BFP instead!


----------



## baby_maybe

I hope you do too :thumbup: I keep checking in to see if you've any news :haha:


----------



## happybeany

Liz I O'd late with my first, we got pregnant at a totally random time of cycle, I think it was about CD23... (I know when it was as it was my wedding night and the only time we bd'd in that cycle! :D) xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Liz has the brown discharge stopped yet? it could be implantation!! HCG levels rise rapidly so I'm keeping up hope for you yet! xx


----------



## sailorsgirl

Can I ask... What does ovulation pain feel like? Apart from when I was pregnant with my first I have been on the pill for 8 years and this is my first month without it. Sorry for being clueless


----------



## newlywedlife

sailorsgirl said:


> Can I ask... What does ovulation pain feel like? Apart from when I was pregnant with my first I have been on the pill for 8 years and this is my first month without it. Sorry for being clueless

My ov pain is normally very very light AF like cramps, or a light pinching pain :) hope that helps!


----------



## lizlovelust

baby_maybe said:


> I hope you do too :thumbup: I keep checking in to see if you've any news :haha:

haha :haha:



happybeany said:


> Liz I O'd late with my first, we got pregnant at a totally random time of cycle, I think it was about CD23... (I know when it was as it was my wedding night and the only time we bd'd in that cycle! :D) xx

oohhh really? but i got my pos OPK on CD16 and CD17, I guess I could have Oed later than that?



ukgirl23 said:


> Liz has the brown discharge stopped yet? it could be implantation!! HCG levels rise rapidly so I'm keeping up hope for you yet! xx

its still there but very light now, super light. still cramping though.


----------



## ukgirl23

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=50

good that its letting up... fx'd for IB! this link is from a chart I found of how common cramps are in pregnant women in dpo x


----------



## darrelsmommy

im testing tonight and tomorrow


----------



## newlywedlife

darrelsmommy said:


> im testing tonight and tomorrow

Good luck!! Hope you get that BFP :)


----------



## ukgirl23

good luck darrelsmommy x


----------



## lizlovelust

ukgirl23 said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=50
> 
> good that its letting up... fx'd for IB! this link is from a chart I found of how common cramps are in pregnant women in dpo x

oh wow thanks that was helpful! 

I hope AF stays away tomorrow and I hope I get a BFP soon!


----------



## NT123

lizlovelust said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=50
> 
> good that its letting up... fx'd for IB! this link is from a chart I found of how common cramps are in pregnant women in dpo x
> 
> oh wow thanks that was helpful!
> 
> I hope AF stays away tomorrow and I hope I get a BFP soon!Click to expand...

Me too, we both do the test tomorrow, not sure I'm in with a chance but fx'd for a pleasant surprise!


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies, 12 dpo I tested a CLEAR bfn today and as for the dollar store brand I was using yesterday, was faulty, Onto next cycle, 

Congrats to those with BFP

and those that got af, im with you's xoxox


----------



## darrelsmommy

thanks!


----------



## allybaby

Well it looks like af just showed up for me. I get the results back from my hormone testing tomorrow then Off to the fertility clinic next week. Month 8 here we come. It's strange because every other month I've burst into tears and this time it's like I don't even have the energy to do so. I am curious about this Gail person and how to get in touch with her. 

Good luck lovely ladies and I hope February is kinder to each of you.


----------



## AMP26

6DPO and I'm starting to play the SS game! So far (today) I have shortness of breath, gas, sore bb's & extreme fatigue. Now, the fatigue I can understand- I work two jobs and I'm often exhausted. The shortness of breath is weird because I've quit smoking and I excercise so even though I'm not in great shape, I can usually make it up a flight of steps. I feel like it's way to early for my bb's to be hurting... usually that happens just a few days before AF. I'm trying to make it next Friday without testing (yeah right)... I think I'll order some of the cheapie test strips so I can POAS without it costing me a million dollars! :happydance: Oh the joys of the TWW!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I will not SS, I will not SS, I will not SS! I'm too busy to SS anyways this cycle! Moving is exhausting!


----------



## sharnw

Hey girls, i have a fair idea,, but what is SS?


----------



## NT123

sharnw said:


> Hey girls, i have a fair idea,, but what is SS?

Symptom spotting


----------



## sharnw

NT123 said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, i have a fair idea,, but what is SS?
> 
> Symptom spottingClick to expand...

Ohh thank you


I didnt do much SS this cycle, just check CP and CM that is all


----------



## sallyhansen76

So sorry to hear ally. :hugs2: Good Luck on yoru new cycle!! ;)


----------



## MrsMM24

FERTILITY February!!!!​

:cake: Happy Birthday ANNIE77's Dad!:cake:


:test:TODAY!!* EMMYJEAN, TLC, and TTCFOR1stTIME*:test:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *GES89, IRLINYORK, CORGANKIDD, CRYSTALCLARO, PANSY, TGO, SHAMER87, MIDNIGHTFALLS, BECYBOO_x, DARRELSMOMMY, and JEN_MOM24* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!! GL FXD!:dust:


:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*ALIE, BUBBALOO2011, HAYADDIE, LILYBUMP, MRGN626, CHARISSE28, DIPSYSP, FROLICKY2011, ROSE1990, RDY4NUMBER2, DANCING DIVA, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, 8BUZZYBEE8, ANGEL BABY, MSMELODY, PINKKITTEN74, TRAINSPOTTING, DANNI2KIDS, THAYNES, JUST 1 MORE, and ROCKABILYMAMA*:paper::test:


*LALAR* I sooo hope that you have a fighter growing inside of you right now! FXD!:dust::dust:


*MANNY82* so sorry to hear this Hun!:hugs:


*GIRLINYORK* digis are not as sensitive so testing before 12/13DPO won't do much with them.... GL FXD!:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* lost of Creamy CM is a good sign, especially so close to AF arrival, however, whether a woman dries before AF is solely based on her normal cycle. If you notice drying up before AF then I would say you are in good standing, but like myself, I don't dry up until the day of or hours before she hits. GL FXD!:dust:


*ES89* I can put you down for the 10th or 11th as you should wait to test until AF is late or about 12DPO... Let me know:dust:


*ANNIE77* that was a good reading, hold onto that last test, you could be having a late BFP!:dust:


*SKEET9924* I hope AF is staying far away from you right now Hun! Because that isn't AF and so my FXD!!!:dust:


*HOPIN4AMUNCHE and BAY* you don't have to leave us, just keep lurking, I for one will definitely be checking in on you during your journey...:flower:


*NEWLYWEDLIFE* I was 6DPO yesterday, but that is too early for me to be SS as my LP is 15-18 days. GL FXD!:dust:


*SJDSMOMMY* I've not got many people with more than 1 child, so I am not sure what is considered "tacky" however WE will be having a shower regardless since there will be 10+ years between DD and the LO.... Just need a BFP!


*SHARNW* I won't post till you are ready, buuuut... sounds good to me! FXD! As for that temp, you can adjust it, but if you throw it out, missing one during your LP won't hurt it.... Your temp is still elevated, your OV day may be off and there is no :af: = still in this! GL:dust:


*BABY_MAYBE* that could very well be IB at CD22, GL FXD!:dust:


*CRYSTALCLARO* nice to see you again, So sorry for your loss Hun, hope your BFP is around this corner!:dust:


*PANSY* Good day to test since AF would be absent, the later after AF the better!:dust:


*TGO* sooooo.... I'm adding you to the 13th???? GL FXD!:dust:


*MRS.RESA* Could be stress, it is hell on a cycle, believe me.... it could also be late OV so make sure to still BD!:dust:


*BECYBOO_x* time to relax Hun... :flower: that could be a cut, and it could also be IB, hang in there!:dust:


*LILI77* So sorry AF flew in, maybe charting would be helpful to you.. GL!:dust:


*SHAMER87* Well, that would be an awesome present, I think testing on your Bday would be good, as you should be expecting AF, however, on the slight chance that you could get a BFN, naybe you should enjoy your bday and test a day later, AF will be late... your decision Hun!:dust:


*TAURUSMOM05* give it a couple more days and test again Hun!:dust:


*HAPPYBEANY* FXD!!! Those SS sound good.:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in March!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread, April coming soon *PEGGY80, 20SOMETHING, ALLYBABY, and LILI77*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 107* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD22/7DPO: Stalk my chart!! I was going to stop taking my temp but woke up at that time and decided to go forward, if I don't wake, I won't take it, helps to not see the temp fluctutations. Still tracking CM, CP, and anything I may notice.... starting to test early in about 3 days... still good with only water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid! Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## lizlovelust

I think I'm just crazy but I think I see something underneath the messed up yellow blotch on the second test?

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA1ODQtMS5qcGc.jpg
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA1ODUtMS0xLmpwZw.jpg


:shrug:
the second one was FMU the last test was afternoon


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks mrsMM, we're almost cycle buddies sine I'm either 6 or 8dpo :thumbup: lots of luck and :dust: for your testing, I'm trying to hold out until Tuesday, I don't lie the squinty am I aren't I tests lol :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

Liz- I'm not sure I see anything, but don't give up hope - I am notoriously bad at line spotting!


----------



## ES89

11dpo today.... told myself not to test till at least Sunday. Got the feeling that AF is on the way. I have had cramping on and off since about 3 or 4dpo which is unusual for me...? I have had white lotion cm last couple of days. Today, I have also had backache, bbs don't hurt but feel different and felt exhausted. Totally struggled to get up after 9 hours sleep! I feel wet like AF has arrived... I am sure my body is playing tricks on me...
Can anyone relate to this? Do I test...? 
Praying for bfp


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thanks MrsMM I think if we have a girl this time we will do a full baby shower, since I only have boy stuff and if its another boy just a welcome party :)


----------



## lizlovelust

So now my CM is more pink but still super watery... Whats going on?


----------



## ashknowsbest

you're either getting your period or you're going to get your bfp soon =D


----------



## lizlovelust

ashknowsbest said:


> you're either getting your period or you're going to get your bfp soon =D

Its never like this when i get AAf, i always get horrible cramps and wake up the next morning with it.

Right now my cramps went away and were only mild and barely noticable


----------



## ashknowsbest

you really might be pregnant, I would just test tomorrow and if BFN then all you can do it keep testing until AF comes or you get your BFP =D Ooooor if you don't want to keep testing you can just wait and see if AF comes or not but we all know how hard that is!


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh man i sure hope im pregnant!


----------



## newlywedlife

MrsMM24 said:


> FERTILITY February!!!!​
> 
> :cake: Happy Birthday ANNIE77's Dad!:cake:
> 
> 
> :test:TODAY!!* EMMYJEAN, TLC, and TTCFOR1stTIME*:test:
> 
> 
> *Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *GES89, IRLINYORK, CORGANKIDD, CRYSTALCLARO, PANSY, TGO, SHAMER87, MIDNIGHTFALLS, BECYBOO_x, DARRELSMOMMY, and JEN_MOM24* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> :coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*ALIE, BUBBALOO2011, HAYADDIE, LILYBUMP, MRGN626, CHARISSE28, DIPSYSP, FROLICKY2011, ROSE1990, RDY4NUMBER2, DANCING DIVA, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, 8BUZZYBEE8, ANGEL BABY, MSMELODY, PINKKITTEN74, TRAINSPOTTING, DANNI2KIDS, THAYNES, JUST 1 MORE, and ROCKABILYMAMA*:paper::test:
> 
> 
> *LALAR* I sooo hope that you have a fighter growing inside of you right now! FXD!:dust::dust:
> 
> 
> *MANNY82* so sorry to hear this Hun!:hugs:
> 
> 
> *GIRLINYORK* digis are not as sensitive so testing before 12/13DPO won't do much with them.... GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *LIZLOVELUST* lost of Creamy CM is a good sign, especially so close to AF arrival, however, whether a woman dries before AF is solely based on her normal cycle. If you notice drying up before AF then I would say you are in good standing, but like myself, I don't dry up until the day of or hours before she hits. GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ES89* I can put you down for the 10th or 11th as you should wait to test until AF is late or about 12DPO... Let me know:dust:
> 
> 
> *ANNIE77* that was a good reading, hold onto that last test, you could be having a late BFP!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SKEET9924* I hope AF is staying far away from you right now Hun! Because that isn't AF and so my FXD!!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *HOPIN4AMUNCHE and BAY* you don't have to leave us, just keep lurking, I for one will definitely be checking in on you during your journey...:flower:
> 
> 
> *NEWLYWEDLIFE* I was 6DPO yesterday, but that is too early for me to be SS as my LP is 15-18 days. GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SJDSMOMMY* I've not got many people with more than 1 child, so I am not sure what is considered "tacky" however WE will be having a shower regardless since there will be 10+ years between DD and the LO.... Just need a BFP!
> 
> 
> *SHARNW* I won't post till you are ready, buuuut... sounds good to me! FXD! As for that temp, you can adjust it, but if you throw it out, missing one during your LP won't hurt it.... Your temp is still elevated, your OV day may be off and there is no :af: = still in this! GL:dust:
> 
> 
> *BABY_MAYBE* that could very well be IB at CD22, GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *CRYSTALCLARO* nice to see you again, So sorry for your loss Hun, hope your BFP is around this corner!:dust:
> 
> 
> *PANSY* Good day to test since AF would be absent, the later after AF the better!:dust:
> 
> 
> *TGO* sooooo.... I'm adding you to the 13th???? GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *MRS.RESA* Could be stress, it is hell on a cycle, believe me.... it could also be late OV so make sure to still BD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *BECYBOO_x* time to relax Hun... :flower: that could be a cut, and it could also be IB, hang in there!:dust:
> 
> 
> *LILI77* So sorry AF flew in, maybe charting would be helpful to you.. GL!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SHAMER87* Well, that would be an awesome present, I think testing on your Bday would be good, as you should be expecting AF, however, on the slight chance that you could get a BFN, naybe you should enjoy your bday and test a day later, AF will be late... your decision Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> *TAURUSMOM05* give it a couple more days and test again Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> *HAPPYBEANY* FXD!!! Those SS sound good.:dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in March!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread, April coming soon *PEGGY80, 20SOMETHING, ALLYBABY, and LILI77*!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 107* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD22/7DPO: Stalk my chart!! I was going to stop taking my temp but woke up at that time and decided to go forward, if I don't wake, I won't take it, helps to not see the temp fluctutations. Still tracking CM, CP, and anything I may notice.... starting to test early in about 3 days... still good with only water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid! Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

I hope you get your BFP MrsMM glad we are on the same dpo, we can be buddies :)


----------



## Shamer87

ES89 said:


> 11dpo today.... told myself not to test till at least Sunday. Got the feeling that AF is on the way. I have had cramping on and off since about 3 or 4dpo which is unusual for me...? I have had white lotion cm last couple of days. Today, I have also had backache, bbs don't hurt but feel different and felt exhausted. Totally struggled to get up after 9 hours sleep! I feel wet like AF has arrived... I am sure my body is playing tricks on me...
> Can anyone relate to this? Do I test...?
> Praying for bfp



You sound like you have the same sort of symptoms as me. I have a 27 day cycle so AF will be coming today but lets hope she stays away!!! Good luck for sunday :0) xx


----------



## happybeany

Um! So tonight my breasts have started leaking milk?!? I havent expressed for 8.5 months, milk dried up fairly quickly...what the...?!


----------



## lizlovelust

happybeany said:


> Um! So tonight my breasts have started leaking milk?!? I havent expressed for 8.5 months, milk dried up fairly quickly...what the...?!

you must be pregnant!!! :flower: test??


----------



## lizlovelust

I feel super emotional and feel like crying:cry:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Dont cry!


----------



## lizlovelust

SJDsMommy said:


> Dont cry!

I'm just so emotional :dohh:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ugh anyone have any tips for gas pain? Been super gassy all day!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA1OTUtMS0xLmpwZw.jpg

anything?


----------



## SJDsMommy

I think I can see something, test again first thing in the morning!


----------



## skeet9924

:( sorry Liz .. I don't see anything .. But I usually don't unless it's a very clear line


----------



## lizlovelust

SJDsMommy said:


> I think I can see something, test again first thing in the morning!

Oh I really hope there is something, I'm still having a little bit of watery pinish/brownish CM but it's not as much as earlier today. :shrug:


----------



## newlywedlife

Did anyone have a sudden increase in cm right after implantation?


----------



## Stephers35

I swear I see a faint line Liz! Cant wait to see tomorrows test!


----------



## lizlovelust

Stephers35 said:


> I swear I see a faint line Liz! Cant wait to see tomorrows test!

I sure hope it's a line! I really hope this will be my BFP!


----------



## skeet9924

lizlovelust said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> I think I can see something, test again first thing in the morning!
> 
> Oh I really hope there is something, I'm still having a little bit of watery pinish/brownish CM but it's not as much as earlier today. :shrug:Click to expand...

https://www.pregnancy-info.net/foru...st_for_those_that_had_IMPLANTATION_bleeding_/

This is a really good site!! I've been reading it!!


----------



## lizlovelust

skeet9924 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> I think I can see something, test again first thing in the morning!
> 
> Oh I really hope there is something, I'm still having a little bit of watery pinish/brownish CM but it's not as much as earlier today. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.pregnancy-info.net/foru...st_for_those_that_had_IMPLANTATION_bleeding_/
> 
> This is a really good site!! I've been reading it!!Click to expand...


Oh wow so many of them sound like my symptoms!! :thumbup:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Good luck! We're all rooting for you! :)


----------



## skeet9924

Mine too!!


----------



## lizlovelust

oh my goodness FX for us!!


----------



## corgankidd

Wow, af got me 6 days early!


----------



## SJDsMommy

corgankidd said:


> Wow, af got me 6 days early!


That happened to me last month, and I got my bfp this month, maybe the same will happen for you!


----------



## skeet9924

Aww corgan .. I'm sorry :hugs:

Liz- I think I'm going to test tomorrow am.. If I'm not preg I need to book in with my dr to figure out what is going on!!


----------



## lizlovelust

skeet9924 said:


> Aww corgan .. I'm sorry :hugs:
> 
> Liz- I think I'm going to test tomorrow am.. If I'm not preg I need to book in with my dr to figure out what is going on!!

Im testing tomorrow morning too, if i dont get AF and its still a BFN 3 says from now ill go to the doc.


----------



## skeet9924

I'll obviously wait till after af is due before I go to the doc.. I just don't want to risk the chance of having another ectopic


----------



## lizlovelust

So my cramps have totally disapeared but I'm still having watery pinkish/brownish CM, I took a photo of the toilet paper if anyone wants me to post it?


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Liz I so see a line on that test. Make sure to test again in the morning and post a picture of it! I hope you get your :bfp:!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Hopin4amunche said:


> Liz I so see a line on that test. Make sure to test again in the morning and post a picture of it! I hope you get your :bfp:!!!

Oh man i hope this will be my cycle!

My back has been killing me this evening!


----------



## Annie77

Think I've got thrush :-( it came on yesterday and although cm was lotiony yesterday it had dried somewhat today - maybe due to thrush, maybe AF on her way. Witch should show in next 24-36 hours so at least the end of my TWW is soon. Don't think there is a BFP at the end of this one though:-(


----------



## taurusmom05

Ok... So... Af just showed up! Out of no where! No spotting, nothing... Just BAM! 3 days early completely unexpected! I haven't had an off cycle since my first month off mirena. Waaaaah! I'm off to go cry in a hole somewhere! Lol jk about that part, but what a bummer! I seriously thought this was gonna be it! On to cycle #6! See ya in March! Good luck to everyone still waiting to test!


----------



## Shamer87

Today is the waiting game to see if AF will turn up :0/ it's going to be a long day ! 
Good luck to everyone testing today fingers crossed


----------



## sharnw

taurusmom05 said:


> Ok... So... Af just showed up! Out of no where! No spotting, nothing... Just BAM! 3 days early completely unexpected! I haven't had an off cycle since my first month off mirena. Waaaaah! I'm off to go cry in a hole somewhere! Lol jk about that part, but what a bummer! I seriously thought this was gonna be it! On to cycle #6! See ya in March! Good luck to everyone still waiting to test!

:hugs:
I think i'l be joining you...

Stupid witch!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Ladies! Some of you might remember me from November and January threads I got my first BFP in November but lost my little bean at 5 weeks, we started trying again straight away but the witch turned up on the 4th of January.
On the 27th of January I got my BFP!!!! Feeling a lot more confident this time around and I just wanted to say congrats to all the ladies who has also gotten their BFPs and want to send lots of :dust: to ladies waiting and those who are onto the next cycle.

Never give up hope!


----------



## happybeany

I did a test and :bfn:! Weird ss though lol x


----------



## Shamer87

AF has arrived ! So keep on trying. I didnt thinik I would this month as I missed ovulation by a day but you can always hold out hope. Bring on February :O) 

x


----------



## froliky2011

See result in signature. ;) I read you are not suppose to post in TTC forums?


----------



## ickle pand

This is a testing thread so it's allowed. Post all you want here :)


----------



## sharnw

13 dpo tomorro, i have doubts on being pg, but i have 1 more FRER in the cupboard, gonna test in the morning!!! iim scared!!!
:muaha:


----------



## paula181

Hi hun can you change my date from the 14th Feb to the 29th please! Thank you

xx


----------



## skeet9924

Book wasted my frer on a bfn .. Guess I'll just wait to see of af is late now.. She due on Sunday.. I wonder if all this spotting is just a weird af :shrug: 

Do you think it could be that my egg was release out of the tube I had surgery on and that's what caused it??


----------



## SJDsMommy

I just want to tell the world we are expecting again! But trying to wait a little longer. Probably another 2 weeks ish. We're waiting on a check we have been expecting for a while which we are going to use to take my parents out and probably buy some baby stuff with whats left.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey all, sorry Ive not been on to update you however Af was 4 days late then decided to show her face so ill be moving to the March thread to start all over again.

Congrats and H & H 9 months for all the BFP's this month x


----------



## tigerlillie

froliky2011 said:


> See result in signature. ;) I read you are not suppose to post in TTC forums?

Congrats and wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months xx

This is a testing thread and we all post our results one way or the other.


----------



## NT123

Well due on today but no sign of Af, ic this morning said bfn tho so don't know what to think at the moment!


----------



## lizlovelust

BFN today :cry:

AF decided to show her ugly face :dohh:

But this AF is a little weird...

it's SUPER watery, still a little brown but more red now and a little more heavy but not quite "light" yet if you know what I mean. Like when I sat on the toilet it kind of dripped out a little but when I whipped there wasn't a ton.

and I never got really bad cramps like I ALWAYS do the day before, all I've had was weird mild mild mild cramps for the past few days and today I'm only having mild cramping still. 

I'm a little confused...:wacko:


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: so sorry liz, keep an eye on that bleeding and see what happens xx

AFM - No sign of that spotting from yesterday so far. Hoping that it doesn't show back up anytime soon ;)


----------



## lizlovelust

Im so sad! Im never going to get pregnant!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Sorry if I upset anyone but I was too upset myself to put my name back on the testing thread after AF turned up after my miscarriage but promised I would update everyone when I got my positive.


----------



## ickle pand

Liz, I know 6 cycles feels like a long time, but it's really not. Be kind to yourself today and take it easy.


----------



## Annie77

Congrats to all the ladies who got their BFP and hugs and commiserations to those who have been hit by the witch. God she's a bitch eh?

No sign of AF today but I did ovulate at night so won't be convinced it is late until tomorrow morning.

I have that 'rush to the loo to find AF' feeling that has come and gone over last few days and I have been a little yucky around 9am but this may be due to actually eating some breakfast instead of skipping it! Boobs are sore but that could just be PM symptoms.

I went to see my friend today who has a 14 week old baby. I loaned her my pram etc just after ectopic pregnancy and she has finished using it so gave it back today. I think i may be tempting fate bringing it into the house so it is still out in the car until tomorrow morning!


----------



## ickle pand

That's such good news Beverley! So glad to hear that :)


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Liz, I know 6 cycles feels like a long time, but it's really not. Be kind to yourself today and take it easy.

Me and DB give up, e are going to set up a doctor app asap. I cant stand waiting any longer, i need to know now why we arent getting pregnant! :dohh:


----------



## MrsMM24

FERTILITY February!!!!​

:test:TODAY!!* ALTAMOM, ANNIE77, CATLOVER28, DARRELSMOMMY, DOODAH, KEEDA, LIZLOVELUST, and SWEETMERE*:test:


:test: SATURDAY!! *ES89, NT123, SHARNW, and SHAMER87*

:cake: Happy Birthday SHAMER87!:cake:


:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*ALIE, BUBBALOO2011, HAYADDIE, LILYBUMP, MRGN626, CHARISSE28, DIPSYSP, FROLICKY2011, ROSE1990, RDY4NUMBER2, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, 8BUZZYBEE8, ANGEL BABY, MSMELODY, PINKKITTEN74, TRAINSPOTTING, DANNI2KIDS, THAYNES, JUST 1 MORE, ROCKABILYMAMA, EMMYJEAN, TLC, and TTCFOR1stTIME*:paper::test:


*BABY_MAYBE* yeah, we are cycle buddies!!! I'm testing on the 13th as it is before V-day and our Angel's due date.... Otherwise, I am REALLY suppose to test based on my LP on 2.16. :dust:


*ES89* wait this out, you are very close.... come on dark pink BFP lines!:dust:


*SJDSMOMMY* Oh, certainly, SHE deserves her own shower!!!:flower:


*NEWLYWEDLIFE* yes, my CM actually has gotten more plentiful after OV, not EWCM, but creamy. We can most definitely be TTC buddies, and hopefully future bump buddies!!:dust:


*HAPPYBEANY* now, I haven't heard of leaking, maybe wait a few days and test to see, you could be early preg:dust:


*SKEET9924* Good idea about getting in to the doc, I hope AF stays away and you get a late BFP, however, if not, then the doc is the right move:dust:


*ANNIE77* FXD!!! that AF doesn't show and you get that BFP!:dust:


*BEVERLYLN* of course "I" remember you, I keep a special place for each of you during the TTC process! Already said this but, CONGRATS!!! :happydance: What a wonderful :bfp: in January!


*FROLICKY2011* EXACTLY as ICKLE said, in MY TTC testing threads, you CAN post!!!!:dust:


*PAULA181* I am moving your date Hun!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in March!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread, April coming soon&#8230; *CORGANKIDD, TAURUSMOM05, SHAMER87, PAULA181, DANCING DIVA, and LIZLOVELUST*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 107* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD23/8DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp this weekend and beyond till AF or BFP!! Testing early in 3 days!! I hope you all have a wonderful weekend full of egg chasing :sex: and BFPS!!! Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## ickle pand

Liz, I don't know if it's different where you are but here you can't get referred to a FS unless you've been trying for at least 12 months as that's the average time it takes to get pregnant, doing everything correctly doesn't guarantee success unfortunately. 

The chances are there's nothing wrong since your charts show that you ovulate regularly and you don't have a LP defect.


----------



## Stephers35

lizlovelust said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Liz, I know 6 cycles feels like a long time, but it's really not. Be kind to yourself today and take it easy.
> 
> Me and DB give up, e are going to set up a doctor app asap. I cant stand waiting any longer, i need to know now why we arent getting pregnant! :dohh:Click to expand...

So sorry Liz! I'm sure you are very frustrated. Maybe seeing a doc will put your mind at ease.


----------



## Ran

NT123 said:


> Well due on today but no sign of Af, ic this morning said bfn tho so don't know what to think at the moment!

Same here! Not started yet but still testing negative, so I'm still waiting.


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies...congrats again to the bfp's! :happydance:
and big hugs for the ones hit again by the mean ole witch :hugs:
afm I think this is 13dpo and af due tomorrow...started spotting late last evening so i'm assuming she's on her way in :(:( I have high hopes for next Month as a bfp would likely fall on my daughter's birthday, my birthday or my anniversary lol march 4,9 and 12th are lucky days <3 so FX for all of us moving on to march thread and baby dust to everyone in 2ww :dust:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Anyone tell me what half positive and half not opk's mean?
iv read up mixed reviews on it and im really confused...




These are my tests?
what does anyone think?


----------



## ickle pand

Beccyboo here is a link I've found on it. This is a great site for anything to do with POAS :) https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#13


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha :) I really hope this baby is a girl. I definitely wanted a boy first and I'm so glad that happened but I'd love to have a girl now :) With my 1st I paid to have a 3d/4d scan done at 16 weeks so I could know the gender a couple weeks early. I will be doing the same this time and already have a date set and a reminder on my phone a month before to call and schedule it. The place I go to can tell you the gender as early as 14 weeks but even though I want to know ASAP I'm going to wait till 16 weeks as it will be more accurate then. However my first ultrasound with my son was at 12 weeks and I swear I saw his..you know.. ;) I mean his legs were wide open at the time and it was just poking out there and every scan I had since the dr told me oh yeah he is definitely a boy. My mom showed her co workers pictures the day after he was born and she said one of them had said the babys "junk" was bigger than his! LOL. I'll admit he is a pretty gifted baby..lol But yeah..I see so much cute outfits and what not for little girls and I am just dyeing to go baby shopping! lol I mentioned this before but I already bought an outfit


----------



## Becyboo__x

I looked on that and it didn't answer me so i decided to
ask on here to see what people think of my opk's .. 
it only says on there 

"the dark part of the line must be at least 50% of the total width to be considered positive"

and that it depends on the opk you use.. :shrug:
don't know if i should say my first half and half was my +


----------



## Ran

Take a pregnancy one! The OPKs look good, so try for a real one :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ran said:


> Take a pregnancy one! The OPKs look good, so try for a real one :)

do you mean me?
if so.. im not testing til 21st :lol:
these are my opk's i should be ovulating around now
or already have


----------



## newlywedlife

Hi ladies, so sorry to those who Af got! Keep on going, only good things in the future :)

I'm 8dpo and feel like Af is about to cOme any minute, felt that yesterday too, dull cramps. I'm not due for Af until the 15th, 5 more days!! Anyone else experience this? Also, my bbs still aren't sore and they always are after ov


----------



## DBZ34

BeverleyLN said:


> Sorry if I upset anyone but I was too upset myself to put my name back on the testing thread after AF turned up after my miscarriage but promised I would update everyone when I got my positive.

Definitely not upset. I'm so very happy for you! Congratulations and I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months! 

Actually, I'm glad you posted about your BFP. You give me hope. I had a similar thing happen in January, so hearing about other ladies getting their BFPs after a mc helps a lot. So thank you. :)


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Liz, I know 6 cycles feels like a long time, but it's really not. Be kind to yourself today and take it easy.
> 
> Me and DB give up, e are going to set up a doctor app asap. I cant stand waiting any longer, i need to know now why we arent getting pregnant! :dohh:Click to expand...

I've been at it for 8 months now and I know how you are feeling. I thought it would happen quickly and it would be easy. But I know better now. I know it feels like forever, but have hope. The statistics say that it can take a healthy couple up to 1 year (or more) to conceive. That's why doctors are so reluctant to start testing or meds before then. I bet the month you relax about TTCing and stop worrying about testing, you'll fall pg. 

But I'll keep my fingers crossed that your weird AF could be the beginning of your BFP. And if not, that your BFP will come soon. :)


----------



## manny82

QUOTE=lizlovelust;15497129]Im so sad! Im never going to get pregnant![/QUOTE]

Stay postive Liz:hugs:


----------



## manny82

lizlovelust said:


> Im so sad! Im never going to get pregnant!

stay positive Liz:hugs:


----------



## manny82

dh and i had sex last nite.. have to say very painful and i was very emotional after that...dont know wht is going on....


----------



## baby_maybe

MrsMM - I think i will be testing on 13th too, fx we both get bfp's :thumbup::dust:

newlywedlife - I'm due to get af on the 15th as well and i swear i'm getting af any minute! Been like that for the last couple of days now. I also had spotting yesterday which i assumed was early af, but nope, nothing today :shrug: Roll on monday so i can get to poas :haha:


----------



## karry1412

Peggy80, 20something, Lili77, Shamer87, taurusmom05, allybaby & DancingDiva - Sorry to hear AF got you. Hopefully March will be our month :flower:

SJDsMommy - I wouldn't be able to resist either!! Had to tear myself away from baby clothes earlier & I haven't even got my BFP yet! Best of luck on Monday. Be sure to let us know how you get on. And definitely have a baby shower - why is a second or subsequent child any less deserving of a baby shower than the first? Go for it & enjoy every second! :thumbup:

baby_maybe - If there's a chance that you may have ov a little earlier it could certainly be IB. I hope so!!

Hopin4amunche - That's great news!! Congrats! And don't leave us!! :haha:

lizlovelust - Sorry hun :hugs: Your symptoms sound exactly like what I had & AF got me over a week early. I was so hoping the same wouldn't happen for you. Are you still thinking of going to the doctors? I did in January (had a long cycle) & it really put my mind at ease.

sharnw - I hope that line gets darker for you. Have you retested yet?

crystalclaro - Sorry to hear about your loss. I hope this cycle brings you luck :hugs:

Pansy - Welcome! :wave: Hope you have some beginners luck! If you can I would wait until AF is a little late before testing. If you can't wait that long you can get First Response Early Result (FRER) tests that you can use six days before AF is due. Good luck! :thumbup:

Becyboo - I'd imagine your OH may have scratched you. It happens me every so often too. :blush: Nothing to worry about (if that is what happened - keep an eye on it).

Annie77 - Oh I hope that psychic is right!! And I heard before that thrush is a symptom so you never know!

Jen_mom24 - Welcome!! :wave: Hope you have some beginners luck :thumbup:

Emmyjean - I've heard of women getting their BFPs two weeks after AF is due so try to stay positive hun :hugs:

happybeany - That is surely a fantastic sign!! Test already!!

BeverleyLN - Hi! :wave: I remember you & an delighted to hear your news! I hope things go well this time :baby: And how would you possibly have upset anyone? :hugs:

froliky2011 - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

*AFM -* CD 6 today & AF has finally left the building! 31 days left to testing. Just waiting for ov at this stage. :dust: to all testing over the weekend!


----------



## skeet9924

Liz- so sorry you got a bfn .. Unfortunetly 6 months isn't that long .. The average female in prime ages can take a 6 months to a year.. There is only a 20% chance each month of getting a bfp.. Hopefully you get it soon!! 

To all the ladies that the evil :witch: showed up for big :hugs: and sending bucket loads of :dust: for next cycle!! 

:dust: to those still waiting 

And congrats to all the :bfp:!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

.


----------



## newlywedlife

baby_maybe said:


> MrsMM - I think i will be testing on 13th too, fx we both get bfp's :thumbup::dust:
> 
> newlywedlife - I'm due to get af on the 15th as well and i swear i'm getting af any minute! Been like that for the last couple of days now. I also had spotting yesterday which i assumed was early af, but nope, nothing today :shrug: Roll on monday so i can get to poas :haha:

Yayyyy!! I think I might test the 13th as well :) since I'm sure I'll want a glass of vino on Valentines Day! What dpo are you? I also have a sore throat today and I had a temp increase, hope we all get our BFP's :) fx'ed


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks karry, i'm hopeful, but not confident of the IB, we'll see what happens :)


----------



## baby_maybe

newlywedlife said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> MrsMM - I think i will be testing on 13th too, fx we both get bfp's :thumbup::dust:
> 
> newlywedlife - I'm due to get af on the 15th as well and i swear i'm getting af any minute! Been like that for the last couple of days now. I also had spotting yesterday which i assumed was early af, but nope, nothing today :shrug: Roll on monday so i can get to poas :haha:
> 
> Yayyyy!! I think I might test the 13th as well :) since I'm sure I'll want a glass of vino on Valentines Day! What dpo are you? I also have a sore throat today and I had a temp increase, hope we all get our BFP's :) fx'edClick to expand...

Well i think i could be around 7-9dpo (not charting so can't be sure), haven't really has any syptoms other than the suspected IB yesterday! It's mine and DH's going out anniversary on v-day so i'm hoping to have some good news for him :)

Good luck for your test on monday too :dust:


----------



## newlywedlife

I just want to say how great this thread is, everyone is so kind and caring :) I think with such positive spirits we will all get our BFP's soon :)


----------



## Number2in2012

I'm so sorry to everyone the witch got this cycle.I know how heart-breaking and discouraging it can be.:cry: DH and I have been NTNP for over 4 years.I know I should have seen a doctor long ago, but I just believe that when and if it is in God's will, it will happen. This is our 2cd cycle actually TTC and getting AF on the first one hurt more than it ever did previously.
Liz keep your head up.I believe it will happen for you soon.:hugs:


----------



## NT123

Ok well af has not yet arrived, feel sicky/dizzy and got a headache. Anyone else had a bfn on day due and still been pg?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well just got back from my meeting with the FS and if I don't get my BFP this month we're doing clomid + IUI. I'm excited that we're moving on to something more aggressive and can't wait to find out if I'm pregnant or not so we can get started.


----------



## skeet9924

I know lots of girls have!! If you don't implant until later in your cycle, then you would get bfn on you af due date.. It can take 3-4 days after inplantation to get positive with urine.. Your not out until the :witch: shows!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Becyboo__x said:


> Anyone tell me what half positive and half not opk's mean?
> iv read up mixed reviews on it and im really confused...
> 
> View attachment 338076
> 
> View attachment 338078
> 
> 
> These are my tests?
> what does anyone think?

That's confusing, it looks like 11 and 12 would be positive... Is that what they looked like when they were still wet too? I heard the 50% rule too, but my lines aren't always solid either.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Anyone tell me what half positive and half not opk's mean?
> iv read up mixed reviews on it and im really confused...
> 
> View attachment 338076
> 
> View attachment 338078
> 
> 
> These are my tests?
> what does anyone think?
> 
> That's confusing, it looks like 11 and 12 would be positive... Is that what they looked like when they were still wet too? I heard the 50% rule too, but my lines aren't always solid either.Click to expand...

Thats what most people are thinking and i agree
its 11 or 12 .. that is my + it must be as its fading now
so it must be over with my surge.. getting lotion cm now aswell
alot of it.. i think i should take it as my positive and hopefully it is
and we did enough!


----------



## fiona23

Hi mrsmm, 

I am still keeping my fingers crossed that this is your month.

Thought i'd pop in with a quick update from me. I had an early scan this morning and could see the heartbeat, still very early (6 weeks) but everything is looking good. 

Everyone still waiting for their bfp, don't give up hope - you'll all get there :)


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations to the new BFPs and sorry to those who have had a visit from AF.

Update from me- still a positive urine test this morning even after spotting stopped. Also temp is still well above the coverline. Not sure what dpo I really am as mixed up chart. Could be anything between 16 and 20 dpo. Decided to have my blood checked and the result is back at 54. No real answer so need to play the waiting game and retest on Monday. Hoping and praying that this is a tough little bean which has stuck now.

Liz, hang in there. I have had what I initially thought was a period and did not get my proper BFP until it was on it's way out. Although I still don't know if it has been a MC or not I have done loads of research and there are some women who have low hormone levels, still have a bleed and have BFNs initially, who just get their BFP late. Good luck.


----------



## newlywedlife

LalaR said:


> Congratulations to the new BFPs and sorry to those who have had a visit from AF.
> 
> Update from me- still a positive urine test this morning even after spotting stopped. Also temp is still well above the coverline. Not sure what dpo I really am as mixed up chart. Could be anything between 16 and 20 dpo. Decided to have my blood checked and the result is back at 54. No real answer so need to play the waiting game and retest on Monday. Hoping and praying that this is a tough little bean which has stuck now.
> 
> Liz, hang in there. I have had what I initially thought was a period and did not get my proper BFP until it was on it's way out. Although I still don't know if it has been a MC or not I have done loads of research and there are some women who have low hormone levels, still have a bleed and have BFNs initially, who just get their BFP late. Good luck.

Good luck Lala, hope this is your tough little sticky bean!! Think only positive thoughts :)


----------



## Hopin4amunche

LalaR said:


> Congratulations to the new BFPs and sorry to those who have had a visit from AF.
> 
> Update from me- still a positive urine test this morning even after spotting stopped. Also temp is still well above the coverline. Not sure what dpo I really am as mixed up chart. Could be anything between 16 and 20 dpo. Decided to have my blood checked and the result is back at 54. No real answer so need to play the waiting game and retest on Monday. Hoping and praying that this is a tough little bean which has stuck now.
> 
> Liz, hang in there. I have had what I initially thought was a period and did not get my proper BFP until it was on it's way out. Although I still don't know if it has been a MC or not I have done loads of research and there are some women who have low hormone levels, still have a bleed and have BFNs initially, who just get their BFP late. Good luck.

I have had the same thing. Thought it was af didn't get a real positive until after the spotting stopped. Tuesdays test level was 69 and Thursdays test level was 273 so keep you hopes up!


----------



## lizlovelust

LalaR said:


> Congratulations to the new BFPs and sorry to those who have had a visit from AF.
> 
> Update from me- still a positive urine test this morning even after spotting stopped. Also temp is still well above the coverline. Not sure what dpo I really am as mixed up chart. Could be anything between 16 and 20 dpo. Decided to have my blood checked and the result is back at 54. No real answer so need to play the waiting game and retest on Monday. Hoping and praying that this is a tough little bean which has stuck now.
> 
> Liz, hang in there. I have had what I initially thought was a period and did not get my proper BFP until it was on it's way out. Although I still don't know if it has been a MC or not I have done loads of research and there are some women who have low hormone levels, still have a bleed and have BFNs initially, who just get their BFP late. Good luck.

i dont think ill be getting a BFP, my temps dropped and its a light flow/medium flow so im pretty positive im out, onto march :(


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: Liz


----------



## JDH1982

Think AF got me - grrrrr!! Had spotting today, so see some of you in March thread xx


----------



## allybaby

Hi Liz, I'm so sorry about af getting you too. 

I just got back from my doctor's appointment and we reviewed my hormones. Looks like I am low in progesterone. I'm in the normal range but it's low normal. I have my appt with the fertility clinic next week. My doctor was talking to be about a procedure where they inject dye to look at the ovaries and the ft. Anyone ever had this done? Not sure what to expect. Not really looking forward to the thought of clomid. I'm emotional enough:). 

Liz, you may be able to get your doctor to do some hormone testing. I found that helpful today. AFM, I did get into our fertility clinic in under a month but I'm not sure that is all good. I had cancer at a younger age so i think I got in based on the complexity of my situation. I am very much looking forward to some answers. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## drsquid

allybaby- i think you are talking about an hsg. it looks at the uterine cavity and tubes. you dont really look at the ovaries. basically you put a catheter into the uterus and inject dye. it should fill the tubes and spill out their ends. also, it theoretically has the added benefit of "cleaning out" the tubes, with increased pregnancies after the procedure


----------



## proudmummy

Im testing on the 23rd, can you add me please? xxxx


----------



## froliky2011

I tested and got a BFP. I had my second Beta today and get results Monday and Ultrasound Monday too to see my beany! I hope it sticks!!! Good Luck to Everyone where ever you are on you cycle! If you have not got a BFP this month..May March be your month! Congratulations to all the ladies with BFPs! Let the new journey begin!!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## newlywedlife

froliky2011 said:


> I tested and got a BFP. I had my second Beta today and get results Monday and Ultrasound Monday too to see my beany! I hope it sticks!!! Good Luck to Everyone where ever you are on you cycle! If you have not got a BFP this month..May March be your month! Congratulations to all the ladies with BFPs! Let the new journey begin!!!!! :dust: :dust:

Congrats!! H&H 9 :)


----------



## moose31

YEAH congrats !!!


----------



## Ran

Congratulations frolicky!!

I'm officially one day late. Finger's crossed!


----------



## manny82

froliky2011 said:


> I tested and got a BFP. I had my second Beta today and get results Monday and Ultrasound Monday too to see my beany! I hope it sticks!!! Good Luck to Everyone where ever you are on you cycle! If you have not got a BFP this month..May March be your month! Congratulations to all the ladies with BFPs! Let the new journey begin!!!!! :dust: :dust:

congrats


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats frolikly :happydance:


----------



## newlywedlife

Ran said:


> Congratulations frolicky!!
> 
> I'm officially one day late. Finger's crossed!

1 day late!? Have you tested yet? Fx'ed for you :)


----------



## froliky2011

newlywedlife said:


> Ran said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations frolicky!!
> 
> I'm officially one day late. Finger's crossed!
> 
> 1 day late!? Have you tested yet? Fx'ed for you :)Click to expand...

Yeah, Ran have you tested? You have patience. I would have POAS a few days ago! :dust:


----------



## Stephers35

Congrats froliky!!! And ran....test! Some people have so much patience that I think they received mine as well. I want to test and I haven't even o'd yet!


----------



## hasti2011

froliky2011 said:


> I tested and got a BFP. I had my second Beta today and get results Monday and Ultrasound Monday too to see my beany! I hope it sticks!!! Good Luck to Everyone where ever you are on you cycle! If you have not got a BFP this month..May March be your month! Congratulations to all the ladies with BFPs! Let the new journey begin!!!!! :dust: :dust:

:happydance: congrats and H & H :cloud9:


----------



## Ran

Negatives on 9 and 11 dpo :/ But maybe tomorrow! Could be a late implanter :thumbup:


----------



## Liltrinabelle

Can I join in? Af due around the 20th Feb. Testing 18th. :)


----------



## froliky2011

Stephers35 said:


> Congrats froliky!!! And ran....test! Some people have so much patience that I think they received mine as well. I want to test and I haven't even o'd yet!

Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you get this! :bfp::bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sharnw

Hi everyone! My temp DROPPPPPPEEDDD

AF due tomorrow, and I'm definitely not testing today after seeing my temp..

Onto March thread..
Thanks for all your lovely support


----------



## NT123

Ugh, still no AF, usually it arrives either on cd29 or cd 35 ( I know go figure) and so I'm now going into day 36 with no AF and nothing but twinges. Desperate to tell h but becauseive been wrong before I don't want him to just think I'm jumping to conclusions again! With a negative ic this morning I have no idea what's going on other than I'm hungry all the time feel sticky and keep wanting to burp!


----------



## mommy2be7772

Congrats froliky!!


----------



## PepsiChic

Witch showed up a couple of days early, im not too surprised we have rarely DTD all month we moved 10 hours away from our previous home and organuzing a trip the UK as well, kind of disapointed, would of loved to have gone home and annouced to my family "im pregnant" 

ah well maybe next month, congrats to those who got their BFPS, good luck to those waiting and giant hugs to those who had the witch visit


----------



## lillichloe

Hopin4amunche said:


> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to the new BFPs and sorry to those who have had a visit from AF.
> 
> Update from me- still a positive urine test this morning even after spotting stopped. Also temp is still well above the coverline. Not sure what dpo I really am as mixed up chart. Could be anything between 16 and 20 dpo. Decided to have my blood checked and the result is back at 54. No real answer so need to play the waiting game and retest on Monday. Hoping and praying that this is a tough little bean which has stuck now.
> 
> Liz, hang in there. I have had what I initially thought was a period and did not get my proper BFP until it was on it's way out. Although I still don't know if it has been a MC or not I have done loads of research and there are some women who have low hormone levels, still have a bleed and have BFNs initially, who just get their BFP late. Good luck.
> 
> I have had the same thing. Thought it was af didn't get a real positive until after the spotting stopped. Tuesdays test level was 69 and Thursdays test level was 273 so keep you hopes up!Click to expand...

That's an awesome rise in numbers!


----------



## lillichloe

Congrats froliky


----------



## newlywedlife

Ahhh the tww seems to drag on, hurry up :) 8dpo today!


----------



## butterworth

congrats to seeing more bfp's, makes me so happy 

liz- I feel for you hun, I myself had been ntnp for 6 months and ttc for a year as of this month and it has been hard at times. I've had my months of being upset with myself for not being able to get pg right away like most of the ladies I know but what keeps me going are the ladies here. All the love and positive comments we give each other it gives me hope and strength to keep going, so for all of the ladies that got af this cycle big hugs and hoping that march gives you a bfp

afm: testing sunday or monday af is due monday and I haven't had any of my normal af symptoms not even craving chocolate like I always do the week of af. I do have some lower back pain and this pulling on my right overy not sure what that would be never felt that before. 

sending loads of baby dust to all of you still waiting to test and still waiting too ov, keep those bfp's coming ladies


----------



## Bay

Congrats to all the new bfps and hugs for everyone else whose af showedup. Babydust for march.

Unfortunately i think i may be joining you all in the march thread :(

I got bright red blood, mixed in with creamy cm a few minutes ago. My bbt is still high as at this morning, but my gut is telling me to prepare for the worst :(

This is my second pregnancy and possibly my first miscarriage (still hoping it will be okay). Maybe it hasn't fully sunk in yet, but i don't feel depressed, some sadness yes, but i don't feel like crying.

Anyway, sorry for being a downer. We've only just told our parents, and i'm not very close with my parents or inlaws, so i don't feel comfortable talking about to them just yet, which brings me here.


----------



## manou

Bay said:


> Congrats to all the new bfps and hugs for everyone else whose af showedup. Babydust for march.
> 
> Unfortunately i think i may be joining you all in the march thread :(
> 
> I got bright red blood, mixed in with creamy cm a few minutes ago. My bbt is still high as at this morning, but my gut is telling me to prepare for the worst :(
> 
> This is my second pregnancy and possibly my first miscarriage (still hoping it will be okay). Maybe it hasn't fully sunk in yet, but i don't feel depressed, some sadness yes, but i don't feel like crying.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for being a downer. We've only just told our parents, and i'm not very close with my parents or inlaws, so i don't feel comfortable talking about to them just yet, which brings me here.

Sorry to hear that hon:hugs: 
Stay positive!
Did you call your doc?


----------



## drsquid

cant tell either way at this point. i can tell you i looked at at least 3 very early ultrasounds today with vaginal bleeding ,and all three were ok. it happens and doesnt always mean something ( or at least something bad),. talk to your doc, possibly get us or beta . keep your fingers crossed/ *hugs* wishing you luck


----------



## AltaMom

the witch arrived today. So disappointed. So happy for all the BFP's this month!


----------



## ginny83

BeverleyLN said:


> Sorry if I upset anyone but I was too upset myself to put my name back on the testing thread after AF turned up after my miscarriage but promised I would update everyone when I got my positive.

Don't feel sorry Beverley, it's great news that you got your BFP :)

Congratulations and good luck for the next 8 months and beyond!!


----------



## sailorsgirl

I think I may be out this month, I think we have missed our window :( Will wait till af shows up though x


----------



## RAFwife

Well that's me out for another month :( DH and I are so gutted, first time using pressed and he was home over my ovulation time. Thankfully he is on leave at the moment, he's been absolutely brilliant trying to keep my spirits up.
Just feeling so completely disheartened, we are so ready for our baby, and being apart so much is just so hard :(
Sorry for the downer ladies, I love seeing all the BFPs coming in - really chuffed for you all. Have got everything crossed for the rest of the February testers :dust:


----------



## NT123

No AF, but bfn on ic test... What's going on!


----------



## Annie77

Hubby and I dtd last night and was really expecting AF to have arrived when I woke but so far nada. Got some cramping but also feeling travel sick / hungry / nauseous. 
Time will tell....

To those ladies who are experiencing bleeding in early pregnancy do not lose hope. I bled both pregnancies that were successful and my friend had quite heavy bleeding from a haematoma.


----------



## Ran

NT123 said:


> No AF, but bfn on ic test... What's going on!

Same here! We're uterus twins.

Keep hoping. If we only implanted on day 9 or 10, the levels could still be low. There's a thread in this or the TTC forum about a lady who got negatives right up til day 17!


----------



## Ran

RAFwife said:


> Well that's me out for another month :( DH and I are so gutted, first time using pressed and he was home over my ovulation time. Thankfully he is on leave at the moment, he's been absolutely brilliant trying to keep my spirits up.
> Just feeling so completely disheartened, we are so ready for our baby, and being apart so much is just so hard :(
> Sorry for the downer ladies, I love seeing all the BFPs coming in - really chuffed for you all. Have got everything crossed for the rest of the February testers :dust:

Hang in there :( I remember how gutted I felt cycle after cycle, and when I tested on my fifth one I was only doing it to see if I could have a drink that night. I glanced at the test, negative, tossed it aside. It was only when it caught my eye on the counter-top a few minutes later that I noticed the line.

And that's just five cycles; remember most couples will take 6-12 months, and some more. Friends of mine conceived on their eight, another couple their 11th. It's just a case of the best egg and the best sperm (I read a bunch of reasons eggs don't implant, and frankly I've now no idea how anyone gets pregnant ever! Shell quality? Sticky patch on the egg not big enough? Better chance of a lottery win!) and rest assured that when one sticks, it sticks because it's the absolute best one you both have to offer. My husband really cheers me up at the end of each cycle, reminding me of that, how he'd rather wait longer for that special one that sticks :)

Have a drink, get ice cream (there was a study on full-fat ice cream improving conception chance. Normally I'd go and do lots of reading to see how accurate the study was, but ice cream? Awesome! Sounds like a great study!) and I hope you can relax for next month :hugs:


----------



## NT123

Ran said:


> NT123 said:
> 
> 
> No AF, but bfn on ic test... What's going on!
> 
> Same here! We're uterus twins.
> 
> Keep hoping. If we only implanted on day 9 or 10, the levels could still be low. There's a thread in this or the TTC forum about a lady who got negatives right up til day 17!Click to expand...

I dont feel right so im either coming down with something or im pregnant-fingers crossed but trying not to get my hopes up,never gone longer than 36 days without af.


----------



## Catlover28

I'm out this month - good luck to all those still waiting and congrats to all the BFP's!

xx


----------



## SJDsMommy

So I,was hanging out with my mom yesterday, we stopped by to see my grandparents and my nieces were there. I picked up the younger one who is about 6 months old now and my grandpa asks me when im going to have a little girl..it was do hard not to blurt out that im pregnant right now! Haha but in about 2 more weeks they can all know


----------



## faithbabies

AF arrived right on time this morning...headed to march thread ...babydust to everyone waiting to test and congrats again to the bfp's :)


----------



## RAFwife

Ran said:


> RAFwife said:
> 
> 
> Well that's me out for another month :( DH and I are so gutted, first time using pressed and he was home over my ovulation time. Thankfully he is on leave at the moment, he's been absolutely brilliant trying to keep my spirits up.
> Just feeling so completely disheartened, we are so ready for our baby, and being apart so much is just so hard :(
> Sorry for the downer ladies, I love seeing all the BFPs coming in - really chuffed for you all. Have got everything crossed for the rest of the February testers :dust:
> 
> Hang in there :( I remember how gutted I felt cycle after cycle, and when I tested on my fifth one I was only doing it to see if I could have a drink that night. I glanced at the test, negative, tossed it aside. It was only when it caught my eye on the counter-top a few minutes later that I noticed the line.
> 
> And that's just five cycles; remember most couples will take 6-12 months, and some more. Friends of mine conceived on their eight, another couple their 11th. It's just a case of the best egg and the best sperm (I read a bunch of reasons eggs don't implant, and frankly I've now no idea how anyone gets pregnant ever! Shell quality? Sticky patch on the egg not big enough? Better chance of a lottery win!) and rest assured that when one sticks, it sticks because it's the absolute best one you both have to offer. My husband really cheers me up at the end of each cycle, reminding me of that, how he'd rather wait longer for that special one that sticks :)
> 
> Have a drink, get ice cream (there was a study on full-fat ice cream improving conception chance. Normally I'd go and do lots of reading to see how accurate the study was, but ice cream? Awesome! Sounds like a great study!) and I hope you can relax for next month :hugs:Click to expand...

Ran, thank you so much for that comment. I really appreciate your kind words, they have genuinely made me feel a lot better! I guess I'm just feeling that 4 failed attempts means an overall fail, I need to keep perspective that it's going to happen when it's right. Easier said than done, but Im definitely going to try my hardest! 
Hubby and I are having a night in with a home-cooked meal, wine and lots of ice cream :) enough with feeling sorry for ourselves, and looking forward to when we finally get our BFP.
Thanks again, I really appreciate your support :hugs:


----------



## Annie77

So I am due AF today - some cramps but nil else. Used my last test (super drug) this morning at 9am and got a BFN but then I had peed at 130 and 6am too so maybe not as good as FMU.

Looking over last three cycles they have been about 26-27 days and today should be cd 27. God this is getting a bit boring!


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry to those that af showed up for :hugs: 

Afm- still no af .. But still having to odd spotting here and there.. I had none all night last night .. Then woke up to a little this morning when I wiped.. I'm starting not to think ib as its been going on since Monday.. Guess I'll find out tomorrow if af shows up or not


----------



## SJDsMommy

I really dont know how I'm supposed to wait for 11 more weeks to start my baby shopping! lol I suppose theres some things I can get but for the most part I dont really want to buy too much until we know the gender of the baby :) I didnt think we would need too much since we already have a son and still have quite of few of his things but I got quite a list of what I need to get lol

but one thing I do want to get soon is a bigger diaper bag. I found a bundle that has the one I want and a matching convertable carseat for $50 :) plus I have a $25 gift card so that will knock down the price even more! :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

skeet9924 said:


> Sorry to those that af showed up for :hugs:
> 
> Afm- still no af .. But still having to odd spotting here and there.. I had none all night last night .. Then woke up to a little this morning when I wiped.. I'm starting not to think ib as its been going on since Monday.. Guess I'll find out tomorrow if af shows up or not

Hope :witch: stays away :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi ladies. I have a question. I'm going in for my labs on monday and I am wondering what is a healthy HCG level for someone who is 5 weeks pregnant (I will be 5 weeks and 1 day if my calculations are correct) I never asked about it with my son they just did it and said everything was normal, plus I was farther along with him when I did the labs than I will be this time. :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can you change me to the 17th please :D


----------



## manou

SJDsMommy said:


> Hi ladies. I have a question. I'm going in for my labs on monday and I am wondering what is a healthy HCG level for someone who is 5 weeks pregnant (I will be 5 weeks and 1 day if my calculations are correct) I never asked about it with my son they just did it and said everything was normal, plus I was farther along with him when I did the labs than I will be this time. :)

This link should help you:)
https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy


----------



## RebeccaLO

Having a weird time. Been on holiday for three weeks, believed I got af the day before I went (I know, lucky me) but then nothing, no o. I always get ewcm 2 days before o and I should have o'd early last week. I'm due home tomorrow so will test on Monday on the off chance I am pg. I mean is that likely? I was short but just figured that was my body being nice as I was going on holiday lol. 
Grrr I have no idea it's bloody irritating.


----------



## SJDsMommy

RebeccaLO said:


> Having a weird time. Been on holiday for three weeks, believed I got af the day before I went (I know, lucky me) but then nothing, no o. I always get ewcm 2 days before o and I should have o'd early last week. I'm due home tomorrow so will test on Monday on the off chance I am pg. I mean is that likely? I was short but just figured that was my body being nice as I was going on holiday lol.
> Grrr I have no idea it's bloody irritating.

It is very possible. Implantation bleeding is usually the culprit the first month but I'm assuming it was more than that? Its actually very common for women to bleed during pregnancy around the time their period would have been due. So long as its not heavy or painful, or lasts for a long time then its usually nothing to be concerned about. Definitely test! you never know ;)


----------



## skeet9924

RebeccaLO said:


> Having a weird time. Been on holiday for three weeks, believed I got af the day before I went (I know, lucky me) but then nothing, no o. I always get ewcm 2 days before o and I should have o'd early last week. I'm due home tomorrow so will test on Monday on the off chance I am pg. I mean is that likely? I was short but just figured that was my body being nice as I was going on holiday lol.
> Grrr I have no idea it's bloody irritating.

other then short what was your period like?? 

I'd test just to be safe..you never know!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs. MM, I'm going to be testing later than I said originally... I O'ed late this cycle, thanks to the HSG, so my new test date will be 2/24. Thanks!


----------



## baby_maybe

skeet9924 said:


> Sorry to those that af showed up for :hugs:
> 
> Afm- still no af .. But still having to odd spotting here and there.. I had none all night last night .. Then woke up to a little this morning when I wiped.. I'm starting not to think ib as its been going on since Monday.. Guess I'll find out tomorrow if af shows up or not

I'm having the exact same thing! 2 days ago some very light spotting, then absolutely nothing until this afternoon when it showed up again. I'm due the :witch: on 15th so it could be her trying to make an early arrival but it's never happened before, idk whats going on :shrug: Hope your af stays away :dust:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Monday is going to be busy. I sure hope we arent late to anything. I have my appointment at 10:20 then I have a 45 minute drive to my sons dr appointment which is at 2, then he has a dentist appointment (right next to his dr so no traveling) at 3..supposed to fit in blood work for my son before his appointment but idk if we will have time! I'm assuming I wont get out until 11 or so from my dr then it should be around 1 ish when I get to son's dr..so depending on how long the blood work would take I guess..


----------



## newlywedlife

baby_maybe said:


> I'm having the exact same thing! 2 days ago some very light spotting, then absolutely nothing until this afternoon when it showed up again. I'm due the :witch: on 15th so it could be her trying to make an early arrival but it's never happened before, idk whats going on :shrug: Hope your af stays away :dust:

Hey baby maybe!! How are you doing today!? I'm 10dpo due for AF on the 15th, felt like I was coming down with a cold last night and sore throat, feel the same today, just a run down feeling. Super emotional today and a heavy feeling in uterus. Hope AF stays away from us :) Are you still testing on Mon?


----------



## newlywedlife

SJDsMommy said:


> Monday is going to be busy. I sure hope we arent late to anything. I have my appointment at 10:20 then I have a 45 minute drive to my sons dr appointment which is at 2, then he has a dentist appointment (right next to his dr so no traveling) at 3..supposed to fit in blood work for my son before his appointment but idk if we will have time! I'm assuming I wont get out until 11 or so from my dr then it should be around 1 ish when I get to son's dr..so depending on how long the blood work would take I guess..

Good luck with your busy Monday!! :)


----------



## newlywedlife

newlywedlife said:


> Hey baby maybe!! How are you doing today!? I'm 10dpo due for AF on the 15th, felt like I was coming down with a cold last night and sore throat, feel the same today, just a run down feeling. Super emotional today and a heavy feeling in uterus. Hope AF stays away from us :) Are you still testing on Mon?

Whoops meant 9dpo today


----------



## Annie77

Witch is here - onto march although I am thinking about taking some time out to lose weight and get a foster placement before TTC again. Will speak to hubby as he would rather try now due to his age.


----------



## skeet9924

Annie77 said:


> Witch is here - onto march although I am thinking about taking some time out to lose weight and get a foster placement before TTC again. Will speak to hubby as he would rather try now due to his age.

:hugs: so sorry hun...sometimes focusing on other things such as getting into shape helps with ttc...good luck in what ever you decide!!


----------



## lillichloe

SJDsMommy said:


> Hi ladies. I have a question. I'm going in for my labs on monday and I am wondering what is a healthy HCG level for someone who is 5 weeks pregnant (I will be 5 weeks and 1 day if my calculations are correct) I never asked about it with my son they just did it and said everything was normal, plus I was farther along with him when I did the labs than I will be this time. :)

What to expect when your expecting says healthy pregnancies at 5wks can have a range of HCG between 19 to 7340. That is a huge variable lol


----------



## newlywedlife

Annie77 said:


> Witch is here - onto march although I am thinking about taking some time out to lose weight and get a foster placement before TTC again. Will speak to hubby as he would rather try now due to his age.

Sorry AF got you! Keep trying and you can try to lose weight at the same time if you want too, win-win :)


----------



## skeet9924

baby_maybe said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to those that af showed up for :hugs:
> 
> Afm- still no af .. But still having to odd spotting here and there.. I had none all night last night .. Then woke up to a little this morning when I wiped.. I'm starting not to think ib as its been going on since Monday.. Guess I'll find out tomorrow if af shows up or not
> 
> I'm having the exact same thing! 2 days ago some very light spotting, then absolutely nothing until this afternoon when it showed up again. I'm due the :witch: on 15th so it could be her trying to make an early arrival but it's never happened before, idk whats going on :shrug: Hope your af stays away :dust:Click to expand...

Yeah it has never happened to me before either.. Unless I was preg!! Hope your af stays away aswell ..


----------



## allybaby

I'm still stocking the thread to see who gets their BFP's. 
Went to dinner last night a friend told us she is pregnant with twins! Every time we go to dinner now someone pulls out a pic of the ultrasounds and announces it to us. I'm partly happy to say I made it without a meltdown. However, makes me a little nervous that I am now going numb to all of my friends getting pregnant and I'm 2 days into AF. I've had 5 friends in the last 7 months and 2 of them are pregnant with twins. I'm so happy for all of them. I'm just so ready for it to be my turn.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I think I may tell the family earlier than I planned. I was thinking I'd wait till 7 weeks but I just cant wait! lol it was so much easier to wait with my first as my hubby was in the marines at the time so we lived a bit of a ways away then. But now that hes out we are seeing both of our familes alot more..its just so hard not to blurt it out!


----------



## ginny83

allybaby said:


> I'm still stocking the thread to see who gets their BFP's.
> Went to dinner last night a friend told us she is pregnant with twins! Every time we go to dinner now someone pulls out a pic of the ultrasounds and announces it to us. I'm partly happy to say I made it without a meltdown. However, makes me a little nervous that I am now going numb to all of my friends getting pregnant and I'm 2 days into AF. I've had 5 friends in the last 7 months and 2 of them are pregnant with twins. I'm so happy for all of them. I'm just so ready for it to be my turn.

It's hard isn't it, but you're time will come and then you wouldn't have wanted it any other way :)

Before I had DS I would have loved the thought of having twins and now the idea scares me! Of course I wouldn't be unhappy if I fell pg with twins, but one of the mums in my mother's group has twins and it looks sooo hard! I think I'll be happy sticking with one at a time!!


----------



## NT123

Well end of day 36, still no af, increasingly sore boobs, still getting waves of nausea, no cm really but what there is is creamy( sorry tmi) knackered, pinching sensation in uterus area and aching hips..... Shall test again tomorrow!


----------



## newlywedlife

NT123 said:


> Well end of day 36, still no af, increasingly sore boobs, still getting waves of nausea, no cm really but what there is is creamy( sorry tmi) knackered, pinching sensation in uterus area and aching hips..... Shall test again tomorrow!

Sounds promising fx'ed :) Keep testing!!


----------



## Sholi

I'm having big ovulation pain for the first time since we started trying, I am taking it as a good sign.


----------



## couturecuts

Sholi said:


> I'm having big ovulation pain for the first time since we started trying, I am taking it as a good sign.

i had a lot of pain with this last cycle too. i had to sit down for a few minutes till it went away, then i told my husband...well i dropped an egg, and he looked at me like i was crazy and as if i were sitting on it still haha.


----------



## mommy2be7772

froliky2011 said:


> Stephers35 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats froliky!!! And ran....test! Some people have so much patience that I think they received mine as well. I want to test and I haven't even o'd yet!
> 
> Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you get this! :bfp::bfp:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Congrats!!


----------



## NT123

Oh my god I think I just got a very vague bfp!!! I song know how to attach a picture!!! Someone tell me please, I have not woken dh yet and I'm freakin out!!


----------



## Sholi

couturecuts said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> I'm having big ovulation pain for the first time since we started trying, I am taking it as a good sign.
> 
> i had a lot of pain with this last cycle too. i had to sit down for a few minutes till it went away, then i told my husband...well i dropped an egg, and he looked at me like i was crazy and as if i were sitting on it still haha.Click to expand...

Hahahah when I feel af coming on I tell DH, I think I'm about to lay my egg!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sholi

NT123 said:


> Oh my god I think I just got a very vague bfp!!! I song know how to attach a picture!!! Someone tell me please, I have not woken dh yet and I'm freakin out!!

I think I'm the only one here and I don't know how to help you :hugs: Just relax and wait a while


----------



## NT123

did it attach?
 



Attached Files:







196.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 42


----------



## Ran

NT! We ARE uterus twins!!

BFP for me this morning :) :happydance: Due date's October 22nd, if all goes well!


----------



## NT123

Ran so u think its a bfp too? where is your picture?


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies nt123 that is a defo bfp congratulations. Post a pic ran....congrats too.


----------



## RebeccaLO

Yay 2 more BFP's today. Congratulations! So exciting for you. Xx


----------



## NT123

debzie said:


> Morning ladies nt123 that is a defo bfp congratulations. Post a pic ran....congrats too.

thanks so much - told dh he is really happy! Due october 2012


----------



## Ran

NT123 said:


> Ran so u think its a bfp too? where is your picture?

Didn't post one, it's a dark positive :)


----------



## NT123

RAN so excited- can barely believe it! Bump buddies!:happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

newlywedlife said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> I'm having the exact same thing! 2 days ago some very light spotting, then absolutely nothing until this afternoon when it showed up again. I'm due the :witch: on 15th so it could be her trying to make an early arrival but it's never happened before, idk whats going on :shrug: Hope your af stays away :dust:
> 
> Hey baby maybe!! How are you doing today!? I'm 10dpo due for AF on the 15th, felt like I was coming down with a cold last night and sore throat, feel the same today, just a run down feeling. Super emotional today and a heavy feeling in uterus. Hope AF stays away from us :) Are you still testing on Mon?Click to expand...

I have the same as you, very sore throat overnight and now feel full of cold and run down! Also getting crampy and achey, not sure if that's the cold or af? Still having the odd bit of pinky cm, still don't know whats up with me :shrug:


----------



## ginny83

Congratulations NT and Ran!! Hope all goes well and you'll both be celebrating in October again!!

AFM - I got a positive OPK today, so excited it's my first one!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Congrats on the :bfp: !!


----------



## Sunnii

Congratulations on all the :bfp:'s! :D

I O yesterday and will be testing 25th! IF AF doesn't show up :haha: Might test early, depending on how crazy this drives me :haha: First month TTC :D


----------



## tigerlillie

:happydance: Congrats NT & Ran wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 Months :baby:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Congrats ladies :D


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## honeycheeks

Congrats NT and Ran, wish you both a H&H 9 months


----------



## ashknowsbest

Nice temp rise this morning.


----------



## newlywedlife

Congrats NT and Ran, so excited for you two!! 2 BFP's, this is great :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

I swear my son knows im pregnant. Hes only 13 months old but he was poking my stomach saying baby over and over. Its funny how they understand so much even at such a young age


----------



## newlywedlife

ashknowsbest said:


> Nice temp rise this morning.

Yay!! Is it your ov time!?


----------



## ashknowsbest

No I'm 9 DPO ... so it might have been because I implanted yesterday and that caused a rise in temperature but I'm just going to stay calm and wait it out and see!


----------



## Sunnii

I'm 1DPO. I feel crap. Sore abdomen and I got diarrhea... which I NEVER get :S I know it's probably nothing to do with O but god, I feel so crap. I definitely ovulated yesterday though. The pains were too strong for me not to!


----------



## skeet9924

Ugh I chickened out and didn't test this morning .. Didbt want a bfn.. I might test tomorrow or vday if no af by then


----------



## silverlizard

Think I'm probably ovulating today, almost four weeks after my miscarriage... at least, I have cramps and a positive OPK, so probably a good sign, right?

I'll be testing around the 26th, then, looks like (or a bit earlier if I crack and try testing sooner... I usually try to wait the whole two weeks though!)


----------



## moose31

sooo officially late today holding out for a Vday BFP !!!!!! PLEASE!!!!
I have so many great ideas on how to tell hubby I just hope I get the cahnce....:baby:


----------



## newlywedlife

ashknowsbest said:


> No I'm 9 DPO ... so it might have been because I implanted yesterday and that caused a rise in temperature but I'm just going to stay calm and wait it out and see!

That sounds great!! Hope you get your BFP soon!!


----------



## skeet9924

moose31 said:


> sooo officially late today holding out for a Vday BFP !!!!!! PLEASE!!!!
> I have so many great ideas on how to tell hubby I just hope I get the cahnce....:baby:

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## newlywedlife

I just got a faint BFP on FRER test!!!!!! I was going to wait till tomorrow to test but couldn't hold out :) :) So excited right now!!!!! I'm going to test again tomorrow morning to see if it's darker! I don't feel much, just run down, lots more indigestion than usual, diarrhea only in the mornings and sore throat!! I had light cramps Thurs-Sat and a temp rise this morning, that's why I tested :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks newlywed!


----------



## skeet9924

newlywedlife said:


> I just got a faint BFP on FRER test!!!!!! I was going to wait till tomorrow to test but couldn't hold out :) :) So excited right now!!!!! I'm going to test again tomorrow morning to see if it's darker! I don't feel much, just run down, lots more indigestion than usual, diarrhea only in the mornings and sore throat!! I had light cramps Thurs-Sat and a temp rise this morning, that's why I tested :)

Congrats!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## newlywedlife

skeet9924 said:


> Congrats!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!! How many dpo are you?

Thank you!! I'm 10dpo :) You should test too!! Are you late for AF?


----------



## skeet9924

Well my af shows up anywhere between 30-32 days.. Today is day 31.. I had spotting all last week, took a test last night ( $ store brand) and it was neg.. There might have been a hint if a line but it could have been an evap .. I chickened out from testing this morning lol. I always hate getting af then realizing I wasted a lot of money in tests


----------



## newlywedlife

skeet9924 said:


> Well my af shows up anywhere between 30-32 days.. Today is day 31.. I had spotting all last week, took a test last night ( $ store brand) and it was neg.. There might have been a hint if a line but it could have been an evap .. I chickened out from testing this morning lol. I always hate getting af then realizing I wasted a lot of money in tests

My cycles are normally 31 days too!! I hope this is your month too!! Test tomorrow morning :)


----------



## skeet9924

If af isn't here today I'm sure I will test tomorrow :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Congrats :D


----------



## TLC

Hi every late reporting in, I've been diligently POAS for days and this afternoon broke out the CBdigi test. 


I GOT A :bfp: 

YAY OMG *faints* EEK flipin eck *does a happy dance*

:bfp: :bfp:


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow!!! Congrats!!! And they were a negative until today??


----------



## butterworth

hey ladies i have a ? for you guys I took a test thurs at around 9-10dpo and I thought it was a neg but I looked at it today and I see 2 lines one being a little lighter than the other could it be an evap?


----------



## TLC

skeet9924 said:


> Oh wow!!! Congrats!!! And they were a negative until today??

Yes they were. I did one at 7am this morning and then fell back to sleep when I woke up it had a faint line but it had been a couple of hours so it could have go e off. Just back from boots have 2 more digi tests for in the morning :)


----------



## skeet9924

That's amazing tlc.. How many dpo where you?

Butterworth- might be an evap.. I'd take another one if I were you


----------



## Sunnii

Congratz!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Wow lots of positives today! Congrats :)


----------



## butterworth

skeet9924 said:


> That's amazing tlc.. How many dpo where you?
> 
> Butterworth- might be an evap.. I'd take another one if I were you

I did this am and got nothing so I think it was an evap but af isn't due till tomorrow so I'm still thinking +

happy&healthy 9 months to all the ladies that got a bfp so far and its not even 2 weeks into feb looking like the month of love is also the month of bfp's


----------



## newlywedlife

TLC said:


> Hi every late reporting in, I've been diligently POAS for days and this afternoon broke out the CBdigi test.
> 
> 
> I GOT A :bfp:
> 
> YAY OMG *faints* EEK flipin eck *does a happy dance*
> 
> :bfp: :bfp:

Congrats!! We're bump buddies :)


----------



## newlywedlife

butterworth said:


> hey ladies i have a ? for you guys I took a test thurs at around 9-10dpo and I thought it was a neg but I looked at it today and I see 2 lines one being a little lighter than the other could it be an evap?

Test again!!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

butterworth said:


> hey ladies i have a ? for you guys I took a test thurs at around 9-10dpo and I thought it was a neg but I looked at it today and I see 2 lines one being a little lighter than the other could it be an evap?

It will be past the time limit so i would assume it was an evap
if it was neg in the time limit.. BUT it is worth testing again anyway
it could of been positive and you didn't notice it :)

But do another test :D


----------



## lillichloe

NT123 said:


> did it attach?

I think that is a BFP!! Congrats!!


----------



## lillichloe

Ran said:


> NT! We ARE uterus twins!!
> 
> BFP for me this morning :) :happydance: Due date's October 22nd, if all goes well!

Congrats !!! Yay!


----------



## RebeccaLO

TLC said:


> Hi every late reporting in, I've been diligently POAS for days and this afternoon broke out the CBdigi test.
> 
> 
> I GOT A :bfp:
> 
> YAY OMG *faints* EEK flipin eck *does a happy dance*
> 
> :bfp: :bfp:

Congratulations Tracy! How many cycles have you been trying? So very pleased for you.


----------



## SJDsMommy

So I think we are going to tell the family on Tuesday (so long as they dont have plans that day) If not Tuesday then Wednesday. We got the check we were waiting on yesterday which we are using to take my parents to dinner (was expecting it to take around 2 weeks as thats what I was told) so told hubby its ok to tell people whenever he wants as long as we tell the family first. He wants to wait until the dr confirms it (totally understandable) and that will be tomorrow morning. I'll probably get the results later that day or early tuesday.


----------



## lillichloe

newlywedlife said:


> I just got a faint BFP on FRER test!!!!!! I was going to wait till tomorrow to test but couldn't hold out :) :) So excited right now!!!!! I'm going to test again tomorrow morning to see if it's darker! I don't feel much, just run down, lots more indigestion than usual, diarrhea only in the mornings and sore throat!! I had light cramps Thurs-Sat and a temp rise this morning, that's why I tested :)

Wow congrats !!!


----------



## lillichloe

TLC said:


> Hi every late reporting in, I've been diligently POAS for days and this afternoon broke out the CBdigi test.
> 
> 
> I GOT A :bfp:
> 
> YAY OMG *faints* EEK flipin eck *does a happy dance*
> 
> :bfp: :bfp:

Congrats!! Yay!!!


----------



## NT123

skeet9924 said:


> Well my af shows up anywhere between 30-32 days.. Today is day 31.. I had spotting all last week, took a test last night ( $ store brand) and it was neg.. There might have been a hint if a line but it could have been an evap .. I chickened out from testing this morning lol. I always hate getting af then realizing I wasted a lot of money in tests

Don't give up as yet, my bfp today was positive for first time 3 days late


----------



## BabyHopes.

Congrats to everyone getting their BFP's!
I'm new to this forum - was trying to 'keep it cool' and let nature do it's thing, but it's IMPOSSIBLE not to have the TWW occupy every waking thought. It's nice to read everyone's posts to realize that I'm not "crazy", and at the very least normal :)
I'm 11dpo today, AF due on the 16th. I was going to wait until VDay to test, but I couldn't wait. So I tried a FRER this morning, and totally negative :(
It's frustrating - last cycle I had every symptom imaginable, and would have sworn I'd get a BFP, but nothing. This month I don't feel at all different, and am disappointed. I know I'm not out of the game until AF shows her face, so I've got a few more days in limbo. The waiting is SO HARD!!!


----------



## lovelylisa84

I caved in & tested early 9dpo with fmuBFP!! I can't believe it. Thank God for fertilaid it helped me ovulate with my irregular periods. Fertility friend calculated I am 9 do and ovulated cd70 but i got my bfp on clear blue digi...do you think I ovulated earlier than what they're calculating? I just hope this baby sticks!


----------



## TLC

RebeccaLO said:


> Congratulations Tracy! How many cycles have you been trying? So very pleased for you.

Thanks Rebecca we are very lucky this was only cycle 2 for us good luck with your bump journey x


----------



## newlywedlife

BabyHopes. said:


> Congrats to everyone getting their BFP's!
> I'm new to this forum - was trying to 'keep it cool' and let nature do it's thing, but it's IMPOSSIBLE not to have the TWW occupy every waking thought. It's nice to read everyone's posts to realize that I'm not "crazy", and at the very least normal :)
> I'm 11dpo today, AF due on the 16th. I was going to wait until VDay to test, but I couldn't wait. So I tried a FRER this morning, and totally negative :(
> It's frustrating - last cycle I had every symptom imaginable, and would have sworn I'd get a BFP, but nothing. This month I don't feel at all different, and am disappointed. I know I'm not out of the game until AF shows her face, so I've got a few more days in limbo. The waiting is SO HARD!!!

Keep testing!! Fx'ed for you :)


----------



## newlywedlife

lovelylisa84 said:


> I caved in & tested early 9dpo with fmuBFP!! I can't believe it. Thank God for fertilaid it helped me ovulate with my irregular periods. Fertility friend calculated I am 9 do and ovulated cd70 but i got my bfp on clear blue digi...do you think I ovulated earlier than what they're calculating? I just hope this baby sticks!

Congrats!! So many BFP's today, love it :)


----------



## Mrs.Resa

I'm not very hopeful for my BFP for this cycle. I finally got a pos OPK a few days ago but my temps are still kind of low so FF has not confirmed ovulation for me. If i go by my pos OPK i estimate i'm about 4DPO and due to stress and stuff going on at home DH and i didn't even BD around the time i got a pos OPK. The last time we BDed was 3 days before my pos OPK and we didn't BD again until 2 days after. As I said i'm not expecting anything but AF this cycle :(


----------



## skeet9924

NT123 said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Well my af shows up anywhere between 30-32 days.. Today is day 31.. I had spotting all last week, took a test last night ( $ store brand) and it was neg.. There might have been a hint if a line but it could have been an evap .. I chickened out from testing this morning lol. I always hate getting af then realizing I wasted a lot of money in tests
> 
> Don't give up as yet, my bfp today was positive for first time 3 days lateClick to expand...

Thanks!! I'll probably try tomorrow :) the spotting is strange .. And it's completely stopped today.. So maybe there is still hope :)


----------



## lillichloe

lovelylisa84 said:


> I caved in & tested early 9dpo with fmuBFP!! I can't believe it. Thank God for fertilaid it helped me ovulate with my irregular periods. Fertility friend calculated I am 9 do and ovulated cd70 but i got my bfp on clear blue digi...do you think I ovulated earlier than what they're calculating? I just hope this baby sticks!

Congrats!!! Yay!


----------



## haydenmum

helloo girlyss im testing tonight hopefully i get my bfp yay i had a miscarriage in October last year so hopefully this is my month as i have been having all the signs xx 

babyy dust too all you and congrats to the ones hu got their big exciting p!!


----------



## debzie

Congrats on all of todays bfps


----------



## SJDsMommy

Soo I think it needs to be tomorrow already. :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

hopefully it doesnt take too long to get my results back


----------



## tonkatruck

Congrats to everyone that has got a BPF. That's amazing news and always makes me smile. Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days and fx for some lovely Valentines news stories. 

I poas (digital clearblue) this morning and got a BFN. I'm due AF today (CD42) but still not here. Bit disappointed as thought there might be a chance this time. Feeling bit blue as well because with such long cycles its not just a tww for me, more like a three week wait. 

Oh well, just need to wait on AF to arrive and get my chin up for next cycle. If she is not here by next weekend, I'll have to fight the urge to do another test. 

Unfortunately at this rate I'll probably next be testing in April and there isn't a new thread for testers that far in advance!!!

I'll still pop back here to hear everyone's news and pass on my positive thoughts for everyone's BFPs. x x


----------



## newlywedlife

tonkatruck said:


> Congrats to everyone that has got a BPF. That's amazing news and always makes me smile. Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days and fx for some lovely Valentines news stories.
> 
> I poas (digital clearblue) this morning and got a BFN. I'm due AF today (CD42) but still not here. Bit disappointed as thought there might be a chance this time. Feeling bit blue as well because with such long cycles its not just a tww for me, more like a three week wait.
> 
> Oh well, just need to wait on AF to arrive and get my chin up for next cycle. If she is not here by next weekend, I'll have to fight the urge to do another test.
> 
> Unfortunately at this rate I'll probably next be testing in April and there isn't a new thread for testers that far in advance!!!
> 
> I'll still pop back here to hear everyone's news and pass on my positive thoughts for everyone's BFPs. x x

Good luck!! Keep testing :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

haydenmum said:


> helloo girlyss im testing tonight hopefully i get my bfp yay i had a miscarriage in October last year so hopefully this is my month as i have been having all the signs xx
> 
> babyy dust too all you and congrats to the ones hu got their big exciting p!!

:dust: FX'ed!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats to all the :bfp:'s!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Wow lots of :bfp:'s today, congrats all :happydance:

AFM - I feel so ill today, achey, fluey, sore throat, still very light pinky cm most of the day. Was going to test tomorrow, but not sure if i'm brave enough! Just scared to see the stark white of a bfn i suppose. Might wait it out until tuesday if i can bear to hold on that long! Only thing is i have frer's in the cupboard upstairs which are shouting my name right now :haha:


----------



## darrelsmommy

i got a faint line... hope my internet cheapies et here tomorrow


----------



## Becyboo__x

darrelsmommy said:


> i got a faint line... hope my internet cheapies et here tomorrow

:yipee:
sounds good!!


----------



## baby_maybe

darrelsmommy said:


> i got a faint line... hope my internet cheapies et here tomorrow

Congrats, fx you get a darker line next time you test :)


----------



## newlywedlife

baby_maybe said:


> Wow lots of :bfp:'s today, congrats all :happydance:
> 
> AFM - I feel so ill today, achey, fluey, sore throat, still very light pinky cm most of the day. Was going to test tomorrow, but not sure if i'm brave enough! Just scared to see the stark white of a bfn i suppose. Might wait it out until tuesday if i can bear to hold on that long! Only thing is i have frer's in the cupboard upstairs which are shouting my name right now :haha:

Test test test!! :)


----------



## NT123

newlywedlife said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Wow lots of :bfp:'s today, congrats all :happydance:
> 
> AFM - I feel so ill today, achey, fluey, sore throat, still very light pinky cm most of the day. Was going to test tomorrow, but not sure if i'm brave enough! Just scared to see the stark white of a bfn i suppose. Might wait it out until tuesday if i can bear to hold on that long! Only thing is i have frer's in the cupboard upstairs which are shouting my name right now :haha:
> 
> Test test test!! :)Click to expand...

Yes test!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm too scared, i just know it will be a bfn :(


----------



## moose31

WOW so many BFPs!!! congrats ladies.......
Fertile February hope it keeps up:baby:


----------



## babyonbrain

Aw....I am so excited to see more BFPs!!! Congrats and Hope everyone has healthy 9 months!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Finally got my +OPK! Looks like I'll be starting the two week wait in a day or two!

Congrats to all the BFP's!!!


----------



## hercfreak

Can you put me down for testing on 20th? 
So hope this is our cycle.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I swear im already starting to show..im definitely not bloated or retaining water but my pants already are getting uncomfortable :/ I was tiny with my son and lost all the weight right away. Hopefully the same goes for this pregnancy


----------



## Angel baby

Mrsmm24- I figured I would update. Guess I'm somewhat holding on for hope somewhat. I had a few test that was positive then negative and I'm a week late. I had u/s Friday and showed ohss so I have many ovarian cyst. She thought I would start AF soon but no show. I haven't had a beta but I go back Tuesday if I havent started. So not sure what to think but my test are negative and I will be 23 dpo in am. DH and I are on a definate break now so you can put negative on my name. Thanks for these many months of your support. :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Woohoo blood test tomorrow :) though I already know I'm pregnant I'd really like to know my hcg level, just out of curiosity


----------



## skeet9924

Sjd- I was positive I was starting to show early with my first preg before my mc.. Especially after I ate!! I gained a lot if weight in the few weeks!! I gained 8 lbs total in the first few weeks!!


----------



## ickle pand

No news from me yet. I tested yesterday but it was stark white. No signs of AF or pregnancy at the moment, just pains in my ovary area. Just got to play the waiting game I guess :(


----------



## tonkatruck

Good luck Ickle Pand. Fingers crossed this is your month!!


----------



## Alie

Witch got me last Monday (7 days ago). Booo :(. Put me down as bfn/witch.


----------



## Alie

Oh, and I got my period a full 9 days late - that was the most frustrating thing EVER. That limbo. For over a week! Argh!

Anyone else feel my pain?


----------



## PinkLove22

Put me down to test on the 25th!


----------



## ickle pand

Alie - I have irregular cycles so I've definitely felt your pain. Temping has helped a lot with that. Knowing when you ovulate so then know when to expect AF and test has kept me sane lol


----------



## tonkatruck

Alie said:


> Oh, and I got my period a full 9 days late - that was the most frustrating thing EVER. That limbo. For over a week! Argh!
> 
> Anyone else feel my pain?

The tww is mind-warping enough without your period being late. That's just screwy and unfair! All you can do is look onwards and upwards to next month. X


----------



## TLC

skeet9924 said:


> That's amazing tlc.. How many dpo where you?

Skeet I was 15DPO when I finally got the :bfp: never give up till the one on her broomstick arrives :thumbup:



newlywedlife said:


> Congrats!! We're bump buddies :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance: we certainly are newlywedlife, since DH and I have just passed the 6 month mark of marriage I guess were also newly weds :cloud9:

Happy and Healthy 9 months to us both and the other BFP'ers too

Many thanks to skeet9924, Sunnii, newlywelife, RebeccaLO, lillichloe for the lovely messages
x


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats, TLC, H&H 9 months :)

I took a test today. AF is officially late today and my temps haven't dropped. It was an IC midstream. All the dye travelled through it revealing a BFN. Then two minutes later the second line appeared! Then, it travelled up the test. So it's BFN again. Wth does that mean!?


----------



## TLC

girlinyork said:


> Congrats, TLC, H&H 9 months :)
> 
> I took a test today. AF is officially late today and my temps haven't dropped. It was an IC midstream. All the dye travelled through it revealing a BFN. Then two minutes later the second line appeared! Then, it travelled up the test. So it's BFN again. Wth does that mean!?

Thansk for the vibes girlinyork. Perhaps try another type of test, if I'm honest having used everything there is at one point or another the only one I actually have faith in is CB :thumbup:


----------



## ShellSunshine

Bfn but still no AF and im 13 dpo if my calculations were correct. No witch means there's still hope!


----------



## baby_maybe

So i tested today and surprise surprise :bfn: Just the wait for af now then. I am slightly concerned about what all this pinky/reddy cm has been over the past few days though, i normally only get spotting 1-2 days before af and it is always present once it starts not on and off like this has been :shrug: I hope my body hasn't suddenly decided to break on me!!


----------



## darrelsmommy

if my bf buys me another test today ill be testing again today lol or if my order from ttc finally gets here, its taking forever to arrive! hope those faint lines I saw werent evap lines!!!!!!!! damn cb i hate their blue dye tests now! * fingers crossed*


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm getting period cramps so I'm pretty sure I'm out. I'll be preparing myself to take the clomid at the end of this week!


----------



## AMP26

ashknowsbest said:


> I will not SS, I will not SS, I will not SS! I'm too busy to SS anyways this cycle! Moving is exhausting!

When is the actual move date? Will you still be coming down for the Fertility Center or are you going to find someone up there? Living in NYC is going to be such an adventure!! I'm excited for you!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies!! Hope ya'll are doing well!!

Can you put me down to test 2/22?? I am hoping for a BFP!! 22 is my lucky number!!


----------



## hercfreak

Well today I've started getting pains under my right arm pit going towards my boob and my boobs have been having shooting pains now and then. Does this sound like things are going the right way? Roll on this time next week so I can test! If this cycle works out baby'll be due the same month as our second wedding anniversary and DH's birthday!


----------



## newlywedlife

baby_maybe said:


> So i tested today and surprise surprise :bfn: Just the wait for af now then. I am slightly concerned about what all this pinky/reddy cm has been over the past few days though, i normally only get spotting 1-2 days before af and it is always present once it starts not on and off like this has been :shrug: I hope my body hasn't suddenly decided to break on me!!

Keep testing until AF comes! My sister had spotting pretty much the entire first trimester, she said she would have thought it was her period, but the sporting started like a week before AF was due. She has a healthy girl now!


----------



## newlywedlife

hercfreak said:


> Well today I've started getting pains under my right arm pit going towards my boob and my boobs have been having shooting pains now and then. Does this sound like things are going the right way? Roll on this time next week so I can test! If this cycle works out baby'll be due the same month as our second wedding anniversary and DH's birthday!

Good signs!! I started getting the pain near armpits after my bfp yesterday, but no sore bbs before that :)


----------



## MrsMM24

FERTILITY February!!!!​

:test:SUNDAY!!* NORAHBATTIE, RAFWIFE, SHELSUNSHINE, and TONKATRUCK*:test:


:test: TODAY!! *BUTTERWORTH, SUPCAKELOVING, JUMKI, MOMMY2BE7772, MRSMM24 and TGO*

:cake: Happy Birthday NIXILIX!:cake:


:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??* BUBBALOO2011, HAYADDIE, LILYBUMP, MRGN626, CHARISSE28, DIPSYSP, ROSE1990, RDY4NUMBER2, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, 8BUZZYBEE8, MSMELODY, PINKKITTEN74, TRAINSPOTTING, DANNI2KIDS, THAYNES, JUST 1 MORE, ROCKABILYMAMA, EMMYJEAN, TTCFOR1stTIME, DARRELSMOMMY, DOODAH, KEEDA, SWEETMERE, ES89, SHAMER87, NORAHBATTIE, and SHELSUNSHINE*:paper::test:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *PROUDMUMMY, LILTRINABELLE, SUNNII, RAN, SILVERLIZARD, BABYHOPES., HAYDENMUM, NERCFREAK, SNOWFLAKES120, and PINKLOVE22* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!! GL FXD!:dust:


*BABY_MAYBE* You and me both should have tested today. I didn't, but I may this afternoon, I woke this morning and didn't feel the need to see a BFN...:dust:


*KARRY1412* I hope that OV is around the corner for you, prime time around Vday to get some quality BDg in...:dust:


*FIONA23* Thanks! That is a lovely update, thanks for sharing...:flower:


*ASHKNOWSBEST* sounding awesome! :dust:


*LALAR* I hope that today's retest results are increasing nicely:dust:


*ALLYBABY* hope your fertility appt this week goes well:dust:


*FROLICKY2011* hope those betas are super great today!:dust:


*BAY* How are you Hun??:flower::hugs:


*SKEET9924* hang in there Hun, I felt the same this morning and did not test, felt like I would be staring at a BFN:dust:


*LOVELYLISA84* I am so very happy for you! I am telling that little bean to STICK sticky bean STICK! I totally remember you from the last few months, with long and annoying cycles and situations. I am wishing you nothing but the best for the next 9 mos!:dust:


*TONKATRUCK* Hey Hun, the April thread will be up on Wednesday, see you over there!:dust:


*ANGEL BABY* thanks for the update. I am sending :hugs: your way. I am so sorry to hear this news. :hugs::dust:


*PINKSPRINKLES* YAY for a +OPK!!! Get to BDg!!!:dust:


*ICKLE* I totally understand, you and I are always along the same route, I am just waiting as well.... :dust:


*SHELLSSUNSHINE* there is stillhope with No :af:!!! :dust:



:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in March!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread, April coming soon&#8230; *JDH1982, SHARNW, PEPSICHIC, ALTAMOM, RAFWIFE, CATLOVER28, FAITHBABIES, ANNIE77, and ALIE*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 107* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD26/11DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp, just waiting on AF or BFP!! Was testing early today, but lost the nerve!! I am not feeling as hopeful, I have little to no symptoms really, but, you never know.... Trying to keep my focus. *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats to the new :bfp: and so sorry for those that the :witch: got.. 

Afm: spotting is gone.. I had af cramps last night and thought for sure af would be there.. Nope still not here.. I'm officially one day late.. Had a bfn yesterday mid day.. If no af tomorrow morning I'll test again :)


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck mrsmm!! Sometimes no symptoms is a good symptom!! I really hope you get that bfp!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Dr soon :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

skeet9924 said:


> Congrats to the new :bfp: and so sorry for those that the :witch: got..
> 
> Afm: spotting is gone.. I had af cramps last night and thought for sure af would be there.. Nope still not here.. I'm officially one day late.. Had a bfn yesterday mid day.. If no af tomorrow morning I'll test again :)

Glad spotting has gone for you!! :D 
hope AF stays away for you and you get your :bfp:
keep us updated!


And FX'ed Mrsmm!! :dust:


----------



## lillichloe

girlinyork said:


> Congrats, TLC, H&H 9 months :)
> 
> I took a test today. AF is officially late today and my temps haven't dropped. It was an IC midstream. All the dye travelled through it revealing a BFN. Then two minutes later the second line appeared! Then, it travelled up the test. So it's BFN again. Wth does that mean!?

I would give it a day or two and test again. Sounds promising since a line showed in the time limit. GL!!


----------



## skeet9924

SJDsMommy said:


> Dr soon :)

Good luck!! Hope it all goes smoothly :)


----------



## skeet9924

Becyboo__x said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new :bfp: and so sorry for those that the :witch: got..
> 
> Afm: spotting is gone.. I had af cramps last night and thought for sure af would be there.. Nope still not here.. I'm officially one day late.. Had a bfn yesterday mid day.. If no af tomorrow morning I'll test again :)
> 
> Glad spotting has gone for you!! :D
> hope AF stays away for you and you get your :bfp:
> keep us updated!
> 
> 
> And FX'ed Mrsmm!! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks!! I'll keep you ladies posted for sure!! You've a be so supportive during my relaxed turned not so relaxed cycle :haha:


----------



## newlywedlife

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks!! I'll keep you ladies posted for sure!! You've a be so supportive during my relaxed turned not so relaxed cycle :haha:

Hope you get your BFP :)


----------



## Stephers35

Finally got the +OPK on Saturday morning! It was a day later than I thought it would be, but who knows. Started Bd'ing the day before just in case! Excited to start the 2WW, but not feeling as hopeful as back in October. Not feeling negative so much as I want to be realistic and keep my patience in check. Not easy!

Congrats on the new BFP's over the weekend! So excited for all of you!


----------



## manny82

Alie said:


> Oh, and I got my period a full 9 days late - that was the most frustrating thing EVER. That limbo. For over a week! Argh!
> 
> Anyone else feel my pain?

i can feel ur pain..my periods are 9 days late...i hope march is our month....


----------



## manny82

so I m off to March.. got my period this morning 9 days late...

Congrats to All BFP's..........


----------



## hasti2011

newlywedlife said:


> hercfreak said:
> 
> 
> Well today I've started getting pains under my right arm pit going towards my boob and my boobs have been having shooting pains now and then. Does this sound like things are going the right way? Roll on this time next week so I can test! If this cycle works out baby'll be due the same month as our second wedding anniversary and DH's birthday!
> 
> Good signs!! I started getting the pain near armpits after my bfp yesterday, but no sore bbs before that :)Click to expand...

many congrats newlywedlife Happy & healthy :cloud9:
i have the same pain like hercfreak and i think i am officially late but i don't like to test yet. 
fingers crossed for :bfp:


----------



## hasti2011

manny82 said:


> so I m off to March.. got my period this morning 9 days late...
> 
> Congrats to All BFP's..........

sorry for that! hope you get :bfp: next month


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks for the support ladies :) I think i'll try testing again on weds if af stays away. I know what you mean about the bfn thing mrsMM, i almost didn't poas today for that very reason. However, the voices were just too strong today lol **test test test** :rofl:


----------



## Emmyjean

I think I'm out - I've tested twice in the last week and BFN. I'm on CD 34 and AF hasn't shown up yet, which is really annoying...when I know it didn't happen for me, I just really want her to show up so that I can move on to the next cycle, ya know? Sigh...


----------



## baby_maybe

Emmyjean said:


> I think I'm out - I've tested twice in the last week and BFN. I'm on CD 34 and AF hasn't shown up yet, which is really annoying...when I know it didn't happen for me, I just really want her to show up so that I can move on to the next cycle, ya know? Sigh...

Know how you feel emmy :hugs:


----------



## RebeccaLO

Well it's a bfn for me so my body must just be going a bit weird after my holiday this month. Not even sure I've o'd. 
I've bought preseed and hoping to get a cbfm off eBay too. Next month I'm organised! 
:dust:


----------



## karry1412

Wow! Haven't been on here for a couple of days so this may take a while! :haha:

froliky2011, Ran, newlywedlife, TLC & darrelsmommy - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

PepsiChic, AltaMom, RAFwife, Annie77, Catlover28, faithbabies, lovelylisa84, Alie & manny82 - Sorry to hear AF got you all. Hopefully March will be our month! :flower:

NT123 - Have you retested yet? I've heard of people getting their BFPs two weeks after AF was due so you never know! Your symptoms sound good!

ashknowsbest - I hope you get your BFP this month but if not at least you'll be getting the help you need - it's progress!

fiona23 - That sounds so exciting!!! :happydance:

LalaR - Hope everything will be ok hun. Be sure to let us know, right? :hugs:

Bay - Have you been to the doc?? Hope everything is ok :hugs:

SJDsMommy - I'd be so excited too! I'd be buying everything in sight!! And that sounds like a good deal for the bag :thumbup: And you may be showing alright - a friend of mine is only a fortnight ahead of you & she sent me a picture of her cute little bump this morning! How did the doctors go?

ginny83 - Well done with the OPK! And thanks for reminding me to start mine again :thumbup:

Sunnii - Welcome to TTC! Hope you have some beginners luck! :wave:

butterworth - Any update? Hope this is it for you!!

BabyHopes - Welcome to the forum! :wave: The TWW is tough alright - at least at 11dpo you're nearly there. Don't worry about the BFN - there's plenty of time for that to change. How long have you been trying for?

tonkatruck - I have slightly longer cycles too. Not at long as you but I also have a three week wait. Sucks, doesn't it? It'll all be worth it though :thumbup: And I'm sure MrsMM will have the April thread up in no time.

girlinyork - That sounds very confusing! Maybe it was a dodgy test? Have you retested yet?

Stephers35 - Congrats on the OPK! And good work on the timing! :thumbup:

*AFM -* CD9 now & about a week to wait for ov. Looking forward to being back in the TWW! :happydance:


----------



## Number2in2012

WOW CONGRATS TO ALL THE BFP's OVER THE WEEKEND:happydance::happydance::happydance:!!!!I hope I get one later this month Fx


----------



## NT123

i remembered that in the past 6 months or so of using B&B as my support network thru the trials and tribulations a lot of ladies who have beenlucky enough to get their BFP's have given a list of their symptoms for other's info. I was lucky enough to get my bfp and thought i should do the same:

We were using pregnacare conception vitamins and cb opk's. I really did rely on the stats that there are singificant results of using these vitamins and conception within 3 months and I dont know if they did it for us but i would recommend them. We were trying for over 6 months and i didnt get a single bfp before and was starting to query if i could concieve after coming off cerazette BC.

In the lead up I really noticed very little other than a sharp stabbing pain on one side ( ovary area) about 7/8dpo, then started getting sore boobs ( but this is usual AF symptom for me. I did also notice a complete lack of any CM which is contrary to what ive read for a lot of ladies. The most obvious thing for me was an absolutely ravenous appetite starting about a week before AF was due. I tested at 11dpo and got BFN. That day I did however have a couple of spells of dizziness and nausea which has kicked into full force since. I didnt get my BFP until 3 days late and tested again with a frer this morning just to double check! Now the boobs feel like bowling balls, i fancy and then go off foods in a split-second and im still getting cramping but apparently that is quite normal. Have first gp appt tomorrow to get it all confirmed! 

To all the ladies that are trying and feeling like you are failing dont give up. I dont know what worked for us other than taking our vitamins, and i got taken away for a weekend for my 30th birthday which is when we must have conceived! I know its easier said than done but it was only when i gave up worrying that it happened. Fingers crossed my little bubba hangs on in there as he or she is very much wanted and ive never seen my husband happier. xx take care x


----------



## happybeany

So my boobs have stopped chucking milk out as readily but they're still 'buzzing' and feeling weird... did a test and still :bfn: so probably having a rubbish hormone time again!

Eek! I'm officially due af tomorrow (32 day cycle when I'm not being rubbish) so who knows.


MASSIVE congratulations to all of the new :bfp:s how exciting xxxx


----------



## SJDsMommy

Drs went good had an unexpected pap (figured that would be the next visit) but thats ok, atleast its done and over with. They want me back for an ultrasound in a couple weeks :)


----------



## butterworth

tested today bfn so now just waiting for af to arrive moving on to march thread
congrats again to all the ladies that got a bfp this month
and sorry for all the ladies that got af I feel your pain


----------



## LalaR

Angel confirmed today. Hcg down to 31. Feel surprisingly ok about it and looking forward to a new cycle to start trying again. Preseed seems to work and I have started B6 this time.
I hope all the ladies still to test have lots and lots of luck.


----------



## hercfreak

hasti2011 said:


> newlywedlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hercfreak said:
> 
> 
> Well today I've started getting pains under my right arm pit going towards my boob and my boobs have been having shooting pains now and then. Does this sound like things are going the right way? Roll on this time next week so I can test! If this cycle works out baby'll be due the same month as our second wedding anniversary and DH's birthday!
> 
> Good signs!! I started getting the pain near armpits after my bfp yesterday, but no sore bbs before that :)Click to expand...
> 
> many congrats newlywedlife Happy & healthy :cloud9:
> i have the same pain like hercfreak and i think i am officially late but i don't like to test yet.
> fingers crossed for :bfp:Click to expand...

Congrats newlywedwife
Hasti how late do you think you are? I ended up being 10 days late last cycle with :bfn:'s when the :witch: decided to arrive. Hope this isn't the case for you.
Here's to hoping for our :bfp:'s


----------



## hercfreak

Emmyjean said:


> I think I'm out - I've tested twice in the last week and BFN. I'm on CD 34 and AF hasn't shown up yet, which is really annoying...when I know it didn't happen for me, I just really want her to show up so that I can move on to the next cycle, ya know? Sigh...

I know what you mean I had this last cycle. 10 days late when the :witch: decided to turn up. DH was getting really frustrated to as we just wanted to move on.


----------



## Stephers35

LalaR said:


> Angel confirmed today. Hcg down to 31. Feel surprisingly ok about it and looking forward to a new cycle to start trying again. Preseed seems to work and I have started B6 this time.
> I hope all the ladies still to test have lots and lots of luck.

I am so sorry LalaR! After my experience in November, this is now my biggest worry about getting pregnant. Best of luck next cycle and hopefully the vitamins, etc. will make a difference for you! I'll be watching to find out!


----------



## SJDsMommy

So I learned my cervix is tilted back a bit. Which apparently isnt bad but I didnt know that


----------



## hasti2011

hercfreak said:


> hasti2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywedlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hercfreak said:
> 
> 
> Well today I've started getting pains under my right arm pit going towards my boob and my boobs have been having shooting pains now and then. Does this sound like things are going the right way? Roll on this time next week so I can test! If this cycle works out baby'll be due the same month as our second wedding anniversary and DH's birthday!
> 
> Good signs!! I started getting the pain near armpits after my bfp yesterday, but no sore bbs before that :)Click to expand...
> 
> many congrats newlywedlife Happy & healthy :cloud9:
> i have the same pain like hercfreak and i think i am officially late but i don't like to test yet.
> fingers crossed for :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats newlywedwife
> Hasti how late do you think you are? I ended up being 10 days late last cycle with :bfn:'s when the :witch: decided to arrive. Hope this isn't the case for you.
> Here's to hoping for our :bfp:'sClick to expand...

well no BFP and start brown spotting as usually but not af yet. i was late just for a few days. 
i hope hercfreak you get BFP this cycle.


----------



## immy11

SJD'sMommy - I have a retroverted uterus too! Instead of going all the way back, mine sticks straight up though. It's nothing to worry about :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Idk if mine was that way before my son or if it went that way after I had him lol not really concerned the dr didnt seem concerned either :)


In other news, we're telling my parents tomorrow! Taking them to olive garden lol my mom assumed its for valentines day. What a lovely present to them, another grandchild. Hehehe they don't suspect a thing ;)


----------



## skeet9924

My cervix is tilted too!! The dr also told me it was nothing to worry about!! What a nice Vday present for your parents!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

So I already ordered the carseat + diaper bag combo that I was going to get. The carseat is a convertable one so probably wont be using that till the baby is about 6 months or so, thats when we switched my son. I'm looking into infant carseats and the one I really want if the baby is a girl seems to only come in a travel system..we dont need another stroller though. the one I currently have is really ugly (got it as a hand me down though so cant really complain) so I may take that into kid to kid and sell it or something and maybe get this new travel system.


----------



## moose31

still no period 2 days late .......BFN this AM soo im guessing not pregnant just yet another irregular cycle . BD'd sooooo much this cycle grr this is getting old...WARNING RANT AHEAD: I dont get it I am healthy nonsmoker non drinker no drug user , excercise daily, eat super healthy, take prenatals in my twenties (well 29) never had any abnormal gyn exams ALL same goes for DH (well execpt gyn exams lol)......WTF started ttc in april getting burnt out.....I really just want this to happen naturally without all the planning and temping and checking CM and OPKs I don't think I can do all that :cry:

AHHH well thanks for listening:flower:


----------



## danni2kids

The witch showed up on the 9th :cry: I have been away since then!! 

Its on to plan b for me, a hystrescopy booked for the 23rd of Feb and then to commence IUI with injectables.

:dust::dust::dust: to those how are still TTC and congrats to those with their :bfp:..


----------



## Stephers35

moose31 said:


> still no period 2 days late .......BFN this AM soo im guessing not pregnant just yet another irregular cycle . BD'd sooooo much this cycle grr this is getting old...WARNING RANT AHEAD: I dont get it I am healthy nonsmoker non drinker no drug user , excercise daily, eat super healthy, take prenatals in my twenties (well 29) never had any abnormal gyn exams ALL same goes for DH (well execpt gyn exams lol)......WTF started ttc in april getting burnt out.....I really just want this to happen naturally without all the planning and temping and checking CM and OPKs I don't think I can do all that :cry:
> 
> AHHH well thanks for listening:flower:

Moose-I've only been trying since October, but I feel your patience leaving you. It is definately a test of will. I did get pregnant in October, but it was lost at just over 5 weeks. I don't do charting or temping or any of that; I would forget and be hosed for the month. I do use the clear blue easy digital OPK. It's worked to tell me the day of ovulation each time. It worked once, so I am sticking with it. I did find out that I O near day 17-18, which is at least 4 days past what I thought. I also like seeing a positive on a test; makes me feel like we are moving along!


----------



## ginny83

moose31 said:


> still no period 2 days late .......BFN this AM soo im guessing not pregnant just yet another irregular cycle . BD'd sooooo much this cycle grr this is getting old...WARNING RANT AHEAD: I dont get it I am healthy nonsmoker non drinker no drug user , excercise daily, eat super healthy, take prenatals in my twenties (well 29) never had any abnormal gyn exams ALL same goes for DH (well execpt gyn exams lol)......WTF started ttc in april getting burnt out.....I really just want this to happen naturally without all the planning and temping and checking CM and OPKs I don't think I can do all that :cry:
> 
> AHHH well thanks for listening:flower:

Have you done temps for any cycles - might help you find out exactly when you're O - could be later/earlier than you think? Or maybe you should see you're doctor if you're having lots of irregular cycles?


----------



## NT123

moose31 said:


> still no period 2 days late .......BFN this AM soo im guessing not pregnant just yet another irregular cycle . BD'd sooooo much this cycle grr this is getting old...WARNING RANT AHEAD: I dont get it I am healthy nonsmoker non drinker no drug user , excercise daily, eat super healthy, take prenatals in my twenties (well 29) never had any abnormal gyn exams ALL same goes for DH (well execpt gyn exams lol)......WTF started ttc in april getting burnt out.....I really just want this to happen naturally without all the planning and temping and checking CM and OPKs I don't think I can do all that :cry:
> 
> AHHH well thanks for listening:flower:

I know how long u have been trying but I turned 30 in January and after 6 months have just conceived. I didn't temp as I couldn't get a regular sleep time or check cm really or cp but I did use pregnacare conception his and hers vitamins and we did use the cb opk. We bd'd the few days before I opk pos expected and for a few days after and it worked for us. I actually found that the opk's told me different to any ewcm that others seem to rely on so the months I was not using opk's I may have thinking I was o'ing when actually I wasn't, so maybe they might be worth a try for a couple of months?


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck to all the valentines day testers tomorrow !!!


----------



## ickle pand

No Valentines BFP for me. No sign of AF either. Just want this cycle to be over now :(


----------



## girlinyork

BFN for me. Small temp drop. This AF is coming. See you all in March x


----------



## happybeany

ickle pand said:


> No Valentines BFP for me. No sign of AF either. Just want this cycle to be over now :(

Me too hugs xxx


----------



## DBZ34

moose31 said:


> still no period 2 days late .......BFN this AM soo im guessing not pregnant just yet another irregular cycle . BD'd sooooo much this cycle grr this is getting old...WARNING RANT AHEAD: I dont get it I am healthy nonsmoker non drinker no drug user , excercise daily, eat super healthy, take prenatals in my twenties (well 29) never had any abnormal gyn exams ALL same goes for DH (well execpt gyn exams lol)......WTF started ttc in april getting burnt out.....I really just want this to happen naturally without all the planning and temping and checking CM and OPKs I don't think I can do all that :cry:
> 
> AHHH well thanks for listening:flower:

Hey moose, don't let this TTC get you down. I know it's hard, and you've been at it longer than I have, but don't give up. I know exactly how you feel, but I think all the stress that we go through now will make getting pg (and having a wonderful little one) all the sweeter when it happens. And we'll appreciate it more. :) 

You know, why don't you try it. This next cycle, don't temp or OPK or check CM...just BD when the urge hits and when it feels right for you. Do it naturally, without all the stress of TTCing and see what happens. Maybe letting go of all the stressors is exactly what you need to relax and get your BFP...


----------



## skeet9924

No bfp for me either.. Af is 2 days late now.. Maybe my spotting was af :shrug:


----------



## baby_maybe

What a strange month some of us are having!


----------



## skeet9924

No kidding ... So many of us late with bfn and a bunch of us with spotting


----------



## baby_maybe

:shrug: who knows whats going on, i'm still waiting for af, not officially due till tomorrow but i had all the signs she was on her way yesterdy! Hurry up :witch: i wanna get :sex: again sometime soon :rofl:


----------



## MrsCasablanca

Just tested with a digital and said 'not pregnant' but the thing 'that you pee on' i though i seen a faint blue line? what do you think!! x
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3









test1.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hercfreak

MrsCasablanca said:


> Just tested with a digital and said 'not pregnant' but the thing 'that you pee on' i though i seen a faint blue line? what do you think!! x

It does look like there's a faint line. Maybe because it's not a dark line it's not strong enough for the digi to say pregnant. I've never taken a digi apart so wouldn't know really.



I'm having another strange day. Woke up with my boobs killing me and started getting some cramps whilst I was in the shower. Sinc I've been in work my boobs haven't stopped hurting and I'm gettin back ache whilst sitting at my desk. Also my temp went up a fair bit this morning (my chart is in my sig). :witch: not due until Monday but if my temps stay up this high for the rest of the week then I might test on Friday morning. DH's been away all week and I haven't got hima valentine's pressie yet so it'll be a great one if it comes back with a :bfp:


----------



## MrsMM24

FERTILITY February!!!!​

:cake: Happy Birthday NUMBER2IN2012!:cake:


:test: TODAY!! *BABY_MAYBE, CAZ & BOB, CHARLIEKAY, EMMYJEAN, GIRLINYORK, HASTI2011, ICKLE PAND, JEN_MOM24, MAZZY, and SKEET9924*



:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??* DIPSYSP, ROSE1990, RDY4NUMBER2, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, MSMELODY, THAYNES, JUST 1 MORE, TTCFOR1stTIME, DARRELSMOMMY, DOODAH, KEEDA, SWEETMERE, ES89, SHAMER87, NORAHBATTIE, SHELSUNSHINE, BUTTERWORTH, CUPCAKELOVING, JUMKI, MOMMY2BE7772, MRSMM24 and TGO*:paper::test:


*BABY_MAYBE* I am not sure if you were with most of us in January, but there were quite a few strange cycles then too, including my own, hang in there!:dust:


*KARRY1412* I hope that your OV wait isn't as painful and that OV is near!:dust:


*SJDSMOMMY* YAY for the upcoming U/S and telling your parents over a lovely dinner. I too have a tilt to my cervix, and it wasn't like that until after I had DD:flower:


*STEPHERS35* YAY for that +OPK!! I hope you have been getting in a lot of BD!!:dust:


*LALAR* :hugs: Hi hun, I am sooo very sorry to hear this news, I have been there before, and in fact, tomorrow would have been our Angel's due date. I know that it will happen again, for you! Hang in there! That B6 will be very helpful in implanting as it will give you a longer LP, I can't wait to hear you shout that BFP with a sticky little bean soon!:dust:


*REBECCALO, HASTI2011, and BUTTERWORTH* no :af: is a great sign, hang in there, your wait to a BFP is not over yet!:dust::dust:


*MRSCASABLANCA* you can definitely see another blue line. As mentioned, the digis are not as sensitive so there may not be enough horomone to detect there. I also recommend the pink dye tests, time to run and get another and test now! GL :dust:


*HAPPYBEANY* I am happy to hear that the leaking has stopped. Did you contact the doc in reference to the leaking yet?:dust:


*MOOSE31* Rant away Hun, I think we all have done so at some point, and we all understand. All you said is me too, except I'm in my 30's and I have gotten a BFP twice. Sometimes stress is alot on the body. Also trying something new is often helpful, maybe you would benefit from trying OPKs and monitors, because you will be able to pinpoint OV much better. I am not sure how long you have been trying, we have been at this for well over 2 years, and in April, will be three. It always seems so easy when we look around us, but in fact TTC is harder than not.... Head up Hun, your BFP is coming, I just know it! GL :dust:


*DANNI2KIDS* I hope the doc next week goes well Hun, I will see you in March!:dust:


*ICKLE PAND* Did you OV this month? It looks like it may not have been evident by your chart. I had a cycle just likeyou last month if you remember. This month, I did the CBFM and will continue until I get my BFP! :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in March!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread, April coming soon&#8230; *MANNY82 and DANNI2KIDS*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 107* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD27/12DPO: Stalk my chart!! No tracking temp, just waiting on AF or BFP!! Well, I did go home and test last night, BFN, but I knew it was early, was just trying to capture the date prior to Valentine's day or Our angel's Ddate. I am now, just waiting. AF is due on Saturday..... Although we had focus, we will not be getting a BFP before our angel's due date, 2.15.12. Now we will try to get our 2012 delivery so March and April are our chances before we need to re-evaluate and plan accordingly. I hope you all enjoy your Valentine's Day no matter what you are doing:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## skeet9924

MrsCasablanca said:


> Just tested with a digital and said 'not pregnant' but the thing 'that you pee on' i though i seen a faint blue line? what do you think!! x

Your not supposed to take apart digi .. Apparently there is always 2 lines on them.. Sorry .. I really do hope it turns into a bfp


----------



## ickle pand

I've no idea if I ov'd or not MrsMM. I'm just playing the waiting game and hoping that if AF's going to show that she does it sooner rather than later so I can move on to next cycle. I'm temping again this cycle because that's 2 months I've not have a peak so I can't rely on the CBFM on it's own.


----------



## Becyboo__x

skeet9924 said:


> MrsCasablanca said:
> 
> 
> Just tested with a digital and said 'not pregnant' but the thing 'that you pee on' i though i seen a faint blue line? what do you think!! x
> 
> Your not supposed to take apart digi .. Apparently there is always 2 lines on them.. Sorry .. I really do hope it turns into a bfpClick to expand...

Thats right..
your not ment to take them apart they always have
2 lines weather pregnant or not .. so you cannot tell that
way 
sorry to say hope you get your :bfp: though!


----------



## baby_maybe

MrsMM - i didn't see the jan thread so missed the strange cycles then. Hang on in there a bfn doesn't mean you're out just yet, af might not arrive on sat ;)


----------



## sailorsgirl

arrhh ttw is long! lol sorry for all the bfns :dust: for you. congrats those with bfps! h & h 9 months xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I have a triphasic chart again this month ...


----------



## DBZ34

moose31 said:


> still no period 2 days late .......BFN this AM soo im guessing not pregnant just yet another irregular cycle . BD'd sooooo much this cycle grr this is getting old...WARNING RANT AHEAD: I dont get it I am healthy nonsmoker non drinker no drug user , excercise daily, eat super healthy, take prenatals in my twenties (well 29) never had any abnormal gyn exams ALL same goes for DH (well execpt gyn exams lol)......WTF started ttc in april getting burnt out.....I really just want this to happen naturally without all the planning and temping and checking CM and OPKs I don't think I can do all that :cry:
> 
> AHHH well thanks for listening:flower:


Oh...wait. You're saying you're doing it naturally now and don't want to start using all that stuff? Ahh...I thought you were saying that you do all of that and now you wanted a break from all that stuff...

If you do decide to go with starting something, I would pick one thing and stick with it for a while before adding more TTC aides. And once you've got it down, you can pick the next think up. That way there's less stress going on.

I'm throwing out a vote for temping. It's quick and easy and then you'll have a better idea of when you ovulate (because it confirms ovulation). And after a couple of months, when you figure out when it normally happens, you can stop temping and just BD around the time you usually ovulate. But hopefully, you'd get a BFP before then. :) 

But, I'm with everyone else. It's hard to know exactly when you actually ovulate. Ovulating on CD14 is not as common as you would think, so knowing when your body usually ov's is a good way to help you get your BFP. :)


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo exciting Ashknowsbest! You should re-do the chart overlay on your FF homepage and pin them all at ovulation so we can compare them to past charts :)


----------



## hercfreak

Can any of you tell me if I'm getting a triphasic chart? Don't remember getting one with my first pregnancy in August.
My chart is in my sig


----------



## DBZ34

hercfreak said:


> Can any of you tell me if I'm getting a triphasic chart? Don't remember getting one with my first pregnancy in August.
> My chart is in my sig

It could be. The rise is very promising. :) But you'll have to wait a couple more days to find out if it actually is triphasic. And FF will tell you when it goes triphasic...


----------



## ashknowsbest

ickle pand - I have to upgrade my account to VIP because the time ran out to do that but as soon as I go downstairs to get my debit card I will do it! Lol! I looked at my other charts though and on 11 DPO the temp always dipped so I guess only time will tell!


----------



## Sunnii

6 days until I can test! Hopefully I can wait and not test and see whether AF arrives or not and only test if I'm late, though, I'm pretty sure I'll end up testing early :haha:


----------



## lillichloe

MrsCasablanca said:


> Just tested with a digital and said 'not pregnant' but the thing 'that you pee on' i though i seen a faint blue line? what do you think!! x

you shouldn't take digis apart. I guess digis test for LH and HCG so there is almost always two lines. I do hope its a start of a bfp. maybe try a first response. first response is much more sensitive than the digi GL!!! I did get a negative on a digi then a positive the next day when af was due with FMU


----------



## girlinyork

AF is here. March tester now


----------



## Sunnii

Sorry the witch got you :(


----------



## hercfreak

girlinyork said:


> AF is here. March tester now

Sorry the :witch: got you :cry:


----------



## girlinyork

hercfreak said:


> girlinyork said:
> 
> 
> AF is here. March tester now
> 
> Sorry the :witch: got you :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: thanks. I hope this is your month x


----------



## ickle pand

ashknowsbest said:


> ickle pand - I have to upgrade my account to VIP because the time ran out to do that but as soon as I go downstairs to get my debit card I will do it! Lol! I looked at my other charts though and on 11 DPO the temp always dipped so I guess only time will tell!

Ah ok. I always forget I've got the VIP membership. Don't do it just on my account lol! I hope those temps stay high for you :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I hope they do too! I normally get sore boobs throughout the luteal phase but this month I don't have that and I'm also having cramps and a backache right now, which could be AF but it could be that I'm pregnant too. I mean I hate relying on my chart because I've had what looked to be an implantation dip before and then it didn't end in a bfp, so I just have to wait .. hmmmmmmm....


----------



## butterworth

started spotting today so I'm out this month moving on to march


----------



## RebeccaLO

Sorry about that butterworth x


----------



## Emmyjean

Well I'm definitely out. AF hit me today.

And so, I've been through the whole 'see what happens' thing and now am getting impatient (already). Might be preseed and OV sticks for me this cycle. ;)


----------



## moose31

Emmyjean said:


> Well I'm definitely out. AF hit me today.
> 
> And so, I've been through the whole 'see what happens' thing and now am getting impatient (already). Might be preseed and OV sticks for me this cycle. ;)

IM with you!! gl in march ...


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hey guys, I'm back after WTT for a few months after m/c. I'm 9dpo today and trying sooooooo hard not to test! I'm going to test tomorrow for sure though. Symptoms: dizziness/lightheadedness starting day 7 through today, slight cramping, occassional nausea, and creamy cm. FX!!


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry to hear about af ladies :hugs: 

Good luck to all of tomorrow testers!! 

Afm: still in limbo :coffee:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Just told all the family :)


----------



## babyonbrain

I wasnt planning on telling everyone so soon. But some people have picked up on little things i said or done. This weekend we go to waterpark with inlaws....no hiding this baby news in swimsuit. I look 3minths prego already!!! Not sure how....lost weight...eating healthy and small portions and exercising.....people joke i am having multiples. So anyways...i guess i will be telling the majority of family this weekend.


----------



## Sunnii

4 DPO - I just woke up at 5am with cramps - but not even cramps - just strong pressure pain in my abdomen! It made my cry, literally cry. It was that strong! I'm in so much pain right now, I'm writing this on my laptop walking around the house as I can't even sit down as it gets too strong. This is such a pain but makes me more certain that something IS happening down there, seriously. I've never EVER had this before, EVER! so unless it's a new post ovulation thing for me or something, something's happening! It also burned a HELL lot when I went to pee and burned for like 7 minutes after the pee - I thought this was incoming cystisis but it's different, a lot different to what I'd normally get!


----------



## ickle pand

Sunnii that sounds like a urine infection if it's burning when you pee. Get yourself to the docs for anti-biotics but make sure you tell them that you could be pregnant so they give you ones that are safe to take. Oh and if you're probe to getting thrush after antibiotics, my GP told me to use the pessary or cream, not the oral pill as its not safe in early pregnancy. 

Another BFN for me. Think I'll stop testing until the weekend now.


----------



## trying_baby

I tested today, I'm 11 dpo and BFN :( I know it's still early, but I feel out... I've had no symptoms, other than a tiny bit of cramping yesterday. I seem to be just wishing the days away so I can test. This is always the worst part of the month for me. 

Sorry I am feeling sorry for myself today - I really wante to give DH a late valentines gift.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ickle pand

Ok my BFN turned into an evap that gave me a heart attack 20 mins later but once the test dried the line was gone. I might retest tomorrow just incase.


----------



## DBZ34

Sunnii said:


> 4 DPO - I just woke up at 5am with cramps - but not even cramps - just strong pressure pain in my abdomen! It made my cry, literally cry. It was that strong! I'm in so much pain right now, I'm writing this on my laptop walking around the house as I can't even sit down as it gets too strong. This is such a pain but makes me more certain that something IS happening down there, seriously. I've never EVER had this before, EVER! so unless it's a new post ovulation thing for me or something, something's happening! It also burned a HELL lot when I went to pee and burned for like 7 minutes after the pee - I thought this was incoming cystisis but it's different, a lot different to what I'd normally get!

I'm sorry, but I have to agree with ickle. That sounds like an infection, especially at such an early DPO. It's not supposed to hurt like that, even if a bean was implanting. What you describe kind of reminds me of what I was feeling when I had a bladder infection a while back. I would definitely get to the doctors and get some baby-safe antibiotics. The longer you leave it, the worse it could get and that would be bad for any potential beany. 

But I hope that this is your month and this is just your body making things right for your bean... :)


----------



## hercfreak

I also have to agree with ickle, it does sound like an infection. Get some baby safe antib's, it'll do you no good in the long run if you leave it.


----------



## TLC

God this is hard :cry:

I had 2 CBdigi BFP's on Sunday so on Monday I went to the doctors thrilled to bits asking her to confirm the pregnancy officially. The test at the doctors was a BFN :( The doctor explained that when actively trying to concieve and early testing that if an egg is fertilised but doesn't implant then you will get BFP's especially with a CBdigi test and that even though I had concieved but there was a very high chance it wouldn't be sticking. She was right. Yesterday in flew the witch on her broomstick and cleaned house :witch:

Chemical pregnancy is such a ****ty way to refer to it. The doctor told me at least we know his swimmers are strong and plentiful, apparently this can happen to 1/4 fertilised eggs and would ordinarily not be noticed unless someone was actively checking early with extremely sensitive tests.

DH and I are gutted, feel cheated, so he's confiscated all HPT's in the house the OPT's have been left out and we're on to C3. Absoloutely no testing whatsoever until the day AF is due because we simply can't go through this month in month out

So my apologies for getting everyone excited, best wishes to everyone still to test, and hopefully a little useful information to bear in mind.

Tracy
x


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: So sorry Tracy. I know how much it hurts to lose a much loved and dreamed about bean


----------



## missbabes

Congratulations to all the BFP's :flower:.

Big :hugs: for those that caught the witch.

Even bigger :hugs::hugs: for the angels.

:dust: for everyone that is waiting.


AFM: Caught some virus at the beginning of the week, so I haven't been symptom spotting all that much since a lot of the illness mimicked symptoms, like nausea, aches, dizziness, etc. 

However there is one symptom that is new for me, which started back at 4dpo before I was ill and is still continuing now, and that's an intermittent sharp but not all that painful stabbing sensation that starts at my right hip and gradually makes its way to my left throughout the day.

Has anyone else had anything like this before?


----------



## DBZ34

TLC said:


> God this is hard :cry:
> 
> I had 2 CBdigi BFP's on Sunday so on Monday I went to the doctors thrilled to bits asking her to confirm the pregnancy officially. The test at the doctors was a BFN :( The doctor explained that when actively trying to concieve and early testing that if an egg is fertilised but doesn't implant then you will get BFP's especially with a CBdigi test and that even though I had concieved but there was a very high chance it wouldn't be sticking. She was right. Yesterday in flew the witch on her broomstick and cleaned house :witch:
> 
> Chemical pregnancy is such a ****ty way to refer to it. The doctor told me at least we know his swimmers are strong and plentiful, apparently this can happen to 1/4 fertilised eggs and would ordinarily not be noticed unless someone was actively checking early with extremely sensitive tests.
> 
> DH and I are gutted, feel cheated, so he's confiscated all HPT's in the house the OPT's have been left out and we're on to C3. Absoloutely no testing whatsoever until the day AF is due because we simply can't go through this month in month out
> 
> So my apologies for getting everyone excited, best wishes to everyone still to test, and hopefully a little useful information to bear in mind.
> 
> Tracy
> x

:hugs: I'm so sorry that this happened to you, Tracy. I know what you're going through and it sucks and it's hard right now, but it will get better. I hope this next cycle is the one for you. 

I agree about waiting to test though. I wait until I'm late for just that reason. I just want you to know that I admire your strength. Keep your head up and know that we're here for you. :hugs:


----------



## hercfreak

Sorry to hear about your chemical Tracy. I know how it feels I've had 2. Struggling this cycle not to test early as I can't go through it again. Doesn't help with my symptoms being really strong either!


----------



## skeet9924

Aww I'm so sorry tlc :hugs: I know how gut wrenching it is ... Sending lots of love!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well temps still high, 12 DPO but I'm have as long as a 15 day LP so ... I tested last night bfn!


----------



## honeycheeks

ashknowsbest said:


> Well temps still high, 12 DPO but I'm have as long as a 15 day LP so ... I tested last night bfn!

is that a triphasic chart? You chart looks lovely hun
I hope a :bfp: is on its way


----------



## honeycheeks

TLC said:


> God this is hard :cry:
> 
> I had 2 CBdigi BFP's on Sunday so on Monday I went to the doctors thrilled to bits asking her to confirm the pregnancy officially. The test at the doctors was a BFN :( The doctor explained that when actively trying to concieve and early testing that if an egg is fertilised but doesn't implant then you will get BFP's especially with a CBdigi test and that even though I had concieved but there was a very high chance it wouldn't be sticking. She was right. Yesterday in flew the witch on her broomstick and cleaned house :witch:
> 
> Chemical pregnancy is such a ****ty way to refer to it. The doctor told me at least we know his swimmers are strong and plentiful, apparently this can happen to 1/4 fertilised eggs and would ordinarily not be noticed unless someone was actively checking early with extremely sensitive tests.
> 
> DH and I are gutted, feel cheated, so he's confiscated all HPT's in the house the OPT's have been left out and we're on to C3. Absoloutely no testing whatsoever until the day AF is due because we simply can't go through this month in month out
> 
> So my apologies for getting everyone excited, best wishes to everyone still to test, and hopefully a little useful information to bear in mind.
> 
> Tracy
> x

Really sorry to hear about the chemical :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

yeah it's triphasic but I had this last month too which results in a bfn! So i'm not getting my hopes up. I did test yesterday and it was BFN so ...


----------



## honeycheeks

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I have a triphasic chart again this month ...

My chart looks like it could go triphasic too. Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I would say if they go up or stay up where they are then it's triphasic.


----------



## sharnw

honeycheeks said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Well I have a triphasic chart again this month ...
> 
> My chart looks like it could go triphasic too. Any thoughts ladies?Click to expand...

Wow Im really liking your elevated temps, not a drop in site after 6 dpo! :thumbup::happydance:


Ash yay for your amazing temps staying high!! When are you going to test!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

well i tested yesterday and it was bfn so I probably won't test until the weekend now.


----------



## hercfreak

Well I'm now 9 DPO and I feel like crap really! My boobs are killing. they're normally uncomfortable in PH but this TWW they're hurting. I did have a sligth temp dip this morning but my bedroom seemed to be warmer this morning too so don't know if that had anything to do with the slight dip. I've started feeling a bit nausous when I'm hungry and my back is still aching.

When I went home at lunch time I had a letter from my hospital with my first obgyn appointment. Only have to wait until 24th Apr!! Hopefully we'll have been able to conceive without any help by then! Think I might start going mad waiting for this appointment and wishing the time away!


----------



## sharnw

ashknowsbest said:


> well i tested yesterday and it was bfn so I probably won't test until the weekend now.

:thumbup:Cant wait :)

Catch up with you lovely ladies tomorrow

Im off to bed, its nearly midnight,,, :sleep::sleep:


----------



## MrsMM24

*February!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks for the reminder mrsmm!! If I get my ic in today I will probably test again if no af!! I'm now 3 days late approx 15 dpo


----------



## MrsMM24

FERTILITY February!!!!​

:test: TODAY!! *HAPPYBEANY and SCOOBYDRLP*



:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??* DIPSYSP, ROSE1990, RDY4NUMBER2, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, MSMELODY, THAYNES, JUST 1 MORE, TTCFOR1stTIME, DARRELSMOMMY, DOODAH, KEEDA, SWEETMERE, ES89, SHAMER87, NORAHBATTIE, SHELSUNSHINE, CUPCAKELOVING, JUMKI, MOMMY2BE7772, MRSMM24, TGO, BABY_MAYBE, CAZ & BOB, CHARLIEKAY, HASTI2011, ICKLE PAND, JEN_MOM24, MAZZY, and SKEET9924*:paper::test:



*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *SCOOBYDRLP* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!! GL FXD!:dust:


*MRSCASABLANCA* hope you retested, as taking apart a digi isn't very helpful.... GL :dust:


*ICKLE* Definitely will benefited from temping and CBFM, that's what I did this cycle. I think it is time for you to retest Hun!:dust:


*ASHKNOWSBEST* Triphastic may mean a BFP this time unlike the last time, FXD!:dust:


*HERCFREAK* FF will indicate in your details that you have a possible triphastic chart, there is a white circle during your LP that may cause the chart to take longer to identify:dust:


*SUNNII* GL in 5 days!!! I agree with ICKLE as well, that sounds alot like a UTI.... FXD!:dust:


*EMMYJEAN* YAY or starting OPKs and Preseed, it will defintiely be helpful... GL :dust:


*SCOOBYDRLP* nice to see you again Hun, so sorry for your loss!:hugs: These SS sounds REALLY promising! FXD! :dust:


*TRYING_BABY* hope that diagram I posted this morning helps to lift your hopes about a BFN at 11DPO, it really is early.... :dust:


*TLC* :hugs:that's precisely why I started to wait and even played a part in starting these testing threads. That saddness in knowing and knowing what could have been that early. Hang in there Hun, hoping your next BFP is a dark pink super sticky BFP! :dust:


*MISSBABES* FXD for the testing! :dust:


*HONEYCHEEKS* it is possible that it can go triphastic from there, you will have to wait a couple more temps out.... GL FXD!:dust:


*SKEET9924* no problem, I was right on time with that diagram. I hope you get the ICs today!!! :dust::dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in March!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread, April coming soon&#8230; *GIRLINYORK, BUTTERWORTH, EMMYJEAN, and TLC*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 163* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD28/13DPO: Well, I tested today, in honor of our Angel. BFN. I took my temp as well, it is still about 98.64, but.... I am feeling AF symptoms, including the achy bbs. I am not as hopeful but will continue to track sysmptoms until AF arrives. AF is due on Saturday..... today has started off hard, as I knew it would. I am now working towards a new TTC focus. Sad day for me today, so I apologize if I am not on as much as you all may have gotten accustomed to. I hope you all enjoyed your Valentine's Day!:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Sunnii

It was after all the sulphites. I cleaned my bladder throughly with water and it's gone. Last 3 pees didn't burn! :yipee: Also, I went out today to take my mind off TWW :D

Thank you :D I still have pains in the left ovary but not as intense, ANYWAY, to take my mind of TWW and trying to test at 4DPO :haha: I went out today! ;)

https://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7678/img1990pe.jpg[/URL]
https://img716.imageshack.us/img716/811/img1904v.jpg[/URL]


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I tested again this morning and it was a BFN so I decided that I'm out and I'm just going to wait until AF shows and then go from there. I always have cycles every now and then that are longer than normal so now just waiting for AF.


----------



## SJDsMommy

So excited now that everyone knows..well almost everyone. I had planned on telling my parents first but ended up being out and about all day. So I stopped by my grandparents house and told them, grabbed hubby from college and stopped by his parents place, then went out to dinner with my parents to give them the news..and everyone else found out by word of mouth or facebook lol


----------



## haj624

Good Morning Ladies,

I went for my follicle check last night and had a total of 6!!! One of them were too small though so I have 5 good ones. I got my trigger shot last night and my doctor suggested we do a double IUI so I have my first IUI tonight and my second tomorrow. Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## charliekay

witch got me on valentines day :( oh well on to a march bfp hopefully x


----------



## karry1412

Hi everyone! :wave: Hope you were all spoiled rotten yesterday! :flower:

girlinyork & Emmyjean - Sorry AF got you too. I hope March will be our month :flower:

NT123 - Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!! How did the appointment go? And what a great birthday present! :baby:

SJDsMommy - So exciting!! Try to post pictures when you have your ultrasound if you can :thumbup: And I'd say your families were thrilled!!

LalaR - I am so sorry hun :hugs: PM me any time you need to talk xx

butterworth - Any update? Is there any chance at all that it could be IB & not AF?

scoobydrlp - I am so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: How did the test go?

Sunnii - Your symptoms sound so good! I've heard the UTIs can be a symptom but I'm glad to hear that you've got it under control now :thumbup: And I had no idea Manchester still had so much snow! It's so pretty! I don't know how we missed it this time.

trying_baby - I hate the feeling after a BFN or AF arriving. You are definitely still early so hopefully you'll still get your BFP this cycle but I just wanted to send you: :hugs:

TLC - God, that is so awful! I'm so sorry chick. My DH is afraid of that happening too & you've definitely encouraged me to wait in future. :hugs:

honeycheeks - Your chart looks amazing! When are you testing?

hercfreak - Good luck with the appointment. At least you don't have long to wait - I still have over a year! I hope neither of us have to wait for them & get our BFPs first.

MrsMM24 - I am super sorry you didn't get your BFP on the date you wanted. I know how much you wanted it. :hugs:

*AFM -* CD11 today & 26 days left until testing. I should be ov next week but we've been :sex: every second day just in case! Feeling positive & relaxed - just hope it stays that way!


----------



## karry1412

charliekay - What awful timing! Sorry hun.

haj624 - Good luck!! :flower:


----------



## haj624

karry1412 said:


> charliekay - What awful timing! Sorry hun.
> 
> haj624 - Good luck!! :flower:

Thanks Love!!


----------



## RebeccaLO

TLC Tracy I'm so sorry about your chemical. I was so excited for you. Next cycle love. Your doctor is so right though at least you know everything is working. Its going to happen for you, I just know it. Huge hugs x


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies! I am 2DPO right now and AF is due on Feb 23/24 so if she doesn't show I will be testing Feb 23! Eeeek...cycle 2, I hope this is the lucky one!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lillichloe

mrsMM- so sorry you didn't get your BFP by the date you wanted :hugs: I hope it is still a possibility this cycle. If not I am sure its just around the corner!


----------



## lillichloe

haj624 said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I went for my follicle check last night and had a total of 6!!! One of them were too small though so I have 5 good ones. I got my trigger shot last night and my doctor suggested we do a double IUI so I have my first IUI tonight and my second tomorrow. Wish me luck!!!!

Lots of luck!! :dust:


----------



## haj624

lillichloe said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I went for my follicle check last night and had a total of 6!!! One of them were too small though so I have 5 good ones. I got my trigger shot last night and my doctor suggested we do a double IUI so I have my first IUI tonight and my second tomorrow. Wish me luck!!!!
> 
> Lots of luck!! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks hun! And a HUGE congratulations to you!:baby::baby::baby: h&h 9 months!!


----------



## NT123

karry1412 said:


> Hi everyone! :wave: Hope you were all spoiled rotten yesterday! :
> 
> NT123 - Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!! How did the appointment go? And what a great birthday present! :baby:
> 
> *AFM -* CD11 today & 26 days left until testing. I should be ov next week but we've been :sex: every second day just in case! Feeling positive & relaxed - just hope it stays that way!

thanks karry, appt went well, doctor was great, said usually can't feel anything at 5 weeks but he could definitely feel the ridge of the uterus so definitely growing, midwife will contact me shortly to book in 8 week check and the hopefully I can get my scan done before I jet off to NYC at end of march! As for u good luck, just don't exhaust yourselves and burn out too quick !


----------



## missbabes

missbabes said:


> Congratulations to all the BFP's :flower:.
> 
> Big :hugs: for those that caught the witch.
> 
> Even bigger :hugs::hugs: for the angels.
> 
> :dust: for everyone that is waiting.
> 
> 
> AFM: Caught some virus at the beginning of the week, so I haven't been symptom spotting all that much since a lot of the illness mimicked symptoms, like nausea, aches, dizziness, etc.
> 
> However there is one symptom that is new for me, which started back at 4dpo before I was ill and is still continuing now, and that's an intermittent sharp but not all that painful stabbing sensation that starts at my right hip and gradually makes its way to my left throughout the day.
> 
> Has anyone else had anything like this before?

Anyone at all? :shrug:


----------



## NT123

missbabes said:


> Anyone at all? :shrug:

Yup I have, but it's quite early, still getting them and I'm 5 weeks pg!


----------



## lillichloe

missbabes said:


> missbabes said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFP's :flower:.
> 
> Big :hugs: for those that caught the witch.
> 
> Even bigger :hugs::hugs: for the angels.
> 
> :dust: for everyone that is waiting.
> 
> 
> AFM: Caught some virus at the beginning of the week, so I haven't been symptom spotting all that much since a lot of the illness mimicked symptoms, like nausea, aches, dizziness, etc.
> 
> However there is one symptom that is new for me, which started back at 4dpo before I was ill and is still continuing now, and that's an intermittent sharp but not all that painful stabbing sensation that starts at my right hip and gradually makes its way to my left throughout the day.
> 
> Has anyone else had anything like this before?
> 
> Anyone at all? :shrug:Click to expand...

I had stabby like cramps for several weeks with my first pregnancy and having them with this one still. pretty mild though not painful


----------



## LalaR

TLC said:


> God this is hard :cry:
> 
> I had 2 CBdigi BFP's on Sunday so on Monday I went to the doctors thrilled to bits asking her to confirm the pregnancy officially. The test at the doctors was a BFN :( The doctor explained that when actively trying to concieve and early testing that if an egg is fertilised but doesn't implant then you will get BFP's especially with a CBdigi test and that even though I had concieved but there was a very high chance it wouldn't be sticking. She was right. Yesterday in flew the witch on her broomstick and cleaned house :witch:
> 
> Chemical pregnancy is such a ****ty way to refer to it. The doctor told me at least we know his swimmers are strong and plentiful, apparently this can happen to 1/4 fertilised eggs and would ordinarily not be noticed unless someone was actively checking early with extremely sensitive tests.
> 
> DH and I are gutted, feel cheated, so he's confiscated all HPT's in the house the OPT's have been left out and we're on to C3. Absoloutely no testing whatsoever until the day AF is due because we simply can't go through this month in month out
> 
> So my apologies for getting everyone excited, best wishes to everyone still to test, and hopefully a little useful information to bear in mind.
> 
> Tracy
> x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
So sorry Tracy. I hate the term chemical pregnancy. I had my second this month too. At least you have had the bleed so can start a new cycle. I'm still waiting......


----------



## arnz09

Can you please add me to testing Fri 24th (starting then anyway!) :flower:


----------



## tigerlillie

SS you didn't get your BFP this morning MrsMM but its not over till the :witch: arrives FXed for you xx

Congrats to the new :bfp:'s wishing you a healthy & happy 9 months

:hugs: to laraR & Tlc ss to hear of your losses xxxxx

To all the ladies still to test :dust: and lots of it

And to the ladies the ugly :witch: has made her visit wishing you all the best for your next cycle :dust: to you all.

AFM: well cd16 and getting ready to 'O' opks are alot darker today but not quite + yet so will either be tomorrow or Friday, planning on a quiet night in with oh tomorrow but he's working Friday so DTD will be out of the question then arrgghhhhhh


----------



## silver_penny

Can I be added to the list? I am hoping to wait it out until leap day, but will more than likely start testing before then!


----------



## missbabes

lillichloe said:


> missbabes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missbabes said:
> 
> 
> AFM: Caught some virus at the beginning of the week, so I haven't been symptom spotting all that much since a lot of the illness mimicked symptoms, like nausea, aches, dizziness, etc.
> 
> However there is one symptom that is new for me, which started back at 4dpo before I was ill and is still continuing now, and that's an intermittent sharp but not all that painful stabbing sensation that starts at my right hip and gradually makes its way to my left throughout the day.
> 
> Has anyone else had anything like this before?
> 
> Anyone at all? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I had stabby like cramps for several weeks with my first pregnancy and having them with this one still. pretty mild though not painfulClick to expand...

It's pretty mild for me too, so with any luck it's a good sign. Still readying myself for disappointment though.


----------



## Sholi

3dpo today and had to pop in to the gynae at work. I'm thinking uti, thrush or cystitis. I also have a little spot on the labia and a blocked hair follicle down there too. I'm so miserable :cry:


----------



## SJDsMommy

I wonder if maybe I ovulated slightly later than I had thought.. I just got the results of my blood test and my hcg level was 1489, by my estimates I would have been 5 weeks and 1 day when I did the blood test but according to this chart I'm looking at, if that were the case I should have had anywhere from 3,400-8,450. I know it van vary from woman to woman though but I fall in a normal category for 4 weeks and 4 or 5 days. Guess I'll have to wait till my ultrasound on the 5th for an accurate due date but unless the ultrasound says we are off by more than 4 days, for my purposes and telling the family when I'm due I'll still use my estimation of October 14th (dr gave me the same for now based off my last period).


She said everything looked normal though so thats good. Didnt really go into detail but I'm sure my dr will next time I see her.


----------



## LilyLee

Hi ladies, just thought I'd stop by to let you know I just tested an 9dpo and it's a BFP! I'm in disbelief ESP given it's so early. Feeling very cautious and pretty scared about the possibility of a chemical.

I hope everyone else is doing well. TLC so sorry to hear of your loss, I can imagine how you must be feeling, it's my biggest fear.

Good luck to everyone else testing today xxx


----------



## Cheska

Congrats Lilylee!! How long were you trying for?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Congrads lilylee!! Happy and healthy nine months!!! :)


----------



## LilyLee

Cheska said:


> Congrats Lilylee!! How long were you trying for?

Had my implant taken out at the end of December, however havent had AF at all since then and used opks to know when I ovulated, which was 6 weeks after removal, so essentially it's our first cycle trying!


----------



## lillichloe

Congrats Lilylee!!! Yay!!


----------



## ginny83

Lilylee - Congrats on getting a BFP in your first cycle! I'm hoping for the same :)

TLC - sorry to hear about your loss :(

AFM - I think I am 2 DPO. I haven't got cross hairs or a temp spike yet - only a slow rise happening. But another charting website I'm testing out has my O day at CD13, which sounds right to me :) 

That means I'm now due for AF on 28th Feb, so could I please be put down for that :) Although I'd love to get a leap day BFP!


----------



## mommy2be7772

LilyLee said:


> Cheska said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Lilylee!! How long were you trying for?
> 
> Had my implant taken out at the end of December, however havent had AF at all since then and used opks to know when I ovulated, which was 6 weeks after removal, so essentially it's our first cycle trying!Click to expand...

Congrats!!! H & H 9 months.:happydance:


----------



## silverlizard

Congrats lilylee, that's great! I can understand being scared so early on, but it's still great news - here's hoping everything goes perfectly! :)


----------



## Cheska

LilyLee said:


> Cheska said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Lilylee!! How long were you trying for?
> 
> Had my implant taken out at the end of December, however havent had AF at all since then and used opks to know when I ovulated, which was 6 weeks after removal, so essentially it's our first cycle trying!Click to expand...

Thats great. H&H 9 months.


----------



## honeycheeks

LilyLee said:


> Hi ladies, just thought I'd stop by to let you know I just tested an 9dpo and it's a BFP! I'm in disbelief ESP given it's so early. Feeling very cautious and pretty scared about the possibility of a chemical.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well. TLC so sorry to hear of your loss, I can imagine how you must be feeling, it's my biggest fear.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else testing today xxx

Congratulations LilyLee!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Im so excited for you. Wish you a H&H 9 months.
Dont worry about anything yet. Bask in the glory of your:bfp:


----------



## honeycheeks

karry1412 said:


> Hi everyone! :wave: Hope you were all spoiled rotten yesterday! :flower:
> 
> girlinyork & Emmyjean - Sorry AF got you too. I hope March will be our month :flower:
> 
> NT123 - Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!! How did the appointment go? And what a great birthday present! :baby:
> 
> SJDsMommy - So exciting!! Try to post pictures when you have your ultrasound if you can :thumbup: And I'd say your families were thrilled!!
> 
> LalaR - I am so sorry hun :hugs: PM me any time you need to talk xx
> 
> butterworth - Any update? Is there any chance at all that it could be IB & not AF?
> 
> scoobydrlp - I am so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: How did the test go?
> 
> Sunnii - Your symptoms sound so good! I've heard the UTIs can be a symptom but I'm glad to hear that you've got it under control now :thumbup: And I had no idea Manchester still had so much snow! It's so pretty! I don't know how we missed it this time.
> 
> trying_baby - I hate the feeling after a BFN or AF arriving. You are definitely still early so hopefully you'll still get your BFP this cycle but I just wanted to send you: :hugs:
> 
> TLC - God, that is so awful! I'm so sorry chick. My DH is afraid of that happening too & you've definitely encouraged me to wait in future. :hugs:
> 
> honeycheeks - Your chart looks amazing! When are you testing?
> 
> hercfreak - Good luck with the appointment. At least you don't have long to wait - I still have over a year! I hope neither of us have to wait for them & get our BFPs first.
> 
> MrsMM24 - I am super sorry you didn't get your BFP on the date you wanted. I know how much you wanted it. :hugs:
> 
> *AFM -* CD11 today & 26 days left until testing. I should be ov next week but we've been :sex: every second day just in case! Feeling positive & relaxed - just hope it stays that way!

My chart is indeed beautiful.Today morning FF says possibly triphasic on 7dpo.But I have no symptoms absolutely. Dont feel anything at all. So I wont be testing until a couple of days.


----------



## gaiagirl

honeycheeks said:


> karry1412 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! :wave: Hope you were all spoiled rotten yesterday! :flower:
> 
> girlinyork & Emmyjean - Sorry AF got you too. I hope March will be our month :flower:
> 
> NT123 - Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!! How did the appointment go? And what a great birthday present! :baby:
> 
> SJDsMommy - So exciting!! Try to post pictures when you have your ultrasound if you can :thumbup: And I'd say your families were thrilled!!
> 
> LalaR - I am so sorry hun :hugs: PM me any time you need to talk xx
> 
> butterworth - Any update? Is there any chance at all that it could be IB & not AF?
> 
> scoobydrlp - I am so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: How did the test go?
> 
> Sunnii - Your symptoms sound so good! I've heard the UTIs can be a symptom but I'm glad to hear that you've got it under control now :thumbup: And I had no idea Manchester still had so much snow! It's so pretty! I don't know how we missed it this time.
> 
> trying_baby - I hate the feeling after a BFN or AF arriving. You are definitely still early so hopefully you'll still get your BFP this cycle but I just wanted to send you: :hugs:
> 
> TLC - God, that is so awful! I'm so sorry chick. My DH is afraid of that happening too & you've definitely encouraged me to wait in future. :hugs:
> 
> honeycheeks - Your chart looks amazing! When are you testing?
> 
> hercfreak - Good luck with the appointment. At least you don't have long to wait - I still have over a year! I hope neither of us have to wait for them & get our BFPs first.
> 
> MrsMM24 - I am super sorry you didn't get your BFP on the date you wanted. I know how much you wanted it. :hugs:
> 
> *AFM -* CD11 today & 26 days left until testing. I should be ov next week but we've been :sex: every second day just in case! Feeling positive & relaxed - just hope it stays that way!
> 
> My chart is indeed beautiful.Today morning FF says possibly triphasic on 7dpo.But I have no symptoms absolutely. Dont feel anything at all. So I wont be testing until a couple of days.Click to expand...

That does look beautiful!!! Hope it stays up :)


----------



## ickle pand

Another BFN for me. Definitely going to stop testing for a while now and just wait for AF.


----------



## sailorsgirl

sorry just a quick question...how soon can you start feeling nausea? xx


----------



## NT123

Mine started before I even knew I was pg! 4/5 weeks I guess


----------



## LilyLee

sailorsgirl said:


> sorry just a quick question...how soon can you start feeling nausea? xx

Personally it's the only symptom ive been feeling and have had it in the afternoons only since 7dpo.


----------



## sailorsgirl

LilyLee said:


> sailorsgirl said:
> 
> 
> sorry just a quick question...how soon can you start feeling nausea? xx
> 
> Personally it's the only symptom ive been feeling and have had it in the afternoons only since 7dpo.Click to expand...

Thank you :) Ive only started feeling it today, I thought it might be a bit early yet, but I will wait and see. Thank you xx


----------



## honeycheeks

sailorsgirl said:


> sorry just a quick question...how soon can you start feeling nausea? xx

I had nausea and back pain way before AF was due when I had a chemical.


----------



## baby_maybe

Af still not arrived for me (was due yesterday), tested yesterday and bfn. Waiting for the :witch: and wishing she would hurry up now so I can get over to the march testing thread!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

sailorsgirl said:


> sorry just a quick question...how soon can you start feeling nausea? xx

I had it with my last pregnancy most of 2ww and
up to 7 weeks preg but i had a mc unfortunately ..
but its not uncommon to have it very early! and
can last a good few months into pregnancy

FX'ed its a sign for you :hugs:


----------



## Sunnii

I was the same. I had nausea early on and ended up mc'ing too. But it can start early!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Another BFN 14dpo. Argh. AF due today, but no sign of her. None of my usual pre-AF symptoms. Hoping maybe my body is just slow at making lots of hcg! 
If I'm NOT, I wish AF would just come and get this cycle over with.


----------



## immy11

Hello everyone, congrats to all the bfp and fx for next month to the girls af got to!

I have been temping so I know I have just had my first 28 day cycle since my mc. I just tested before bed with a 15miu ic and think I may have a very faint bfp but I'm not getting my hopes up yet because it could be a smudge or something. Anyway I will test again in the morning and see what happens. I honestly dont care whether it's a bfp or not at the moment, I just found out my beautiful, strong amazing mother has breast cancer. I can't believe it I feel so sick at the thought of my mum going through what she has to face in the next 6 months :( :( Anyway I shouldn't be writing depressing stories here, sorry!
Goodluck girls, I will update in the morning with my new test.


----------



## baby_maybe

BabyHopes. said:


> Another BFN 14dpo. Argh. AF due today, but no sign of her. None of my usual pre-AF symptoms. Hoping maybe my body is just slow at making lots of hcg!
> If I'm NOT, I wish AF would just come and get this cycle over with.

Exactly the same for me, no af (due yesterday) bfn's monday and yesterday. Lots of cramping and sore bbs like af should be arriving and yet, no sign of her!! I hope we both get bfp's or af soon xxx


----------



## karry1412

Hi all! Hope everyone is doing well :wave:

NT123 - That's great news!! You must be so excited! :happydance: And thanks :hugs:

missbabes - I have but I didn't want to say because I didn't want to dishearten you. I had pains around my right hip from ov last cycle but it didn't lead to anything. I really hope it does for you though.

Sholi - I used to get infected hair follicles so I feel your pain. Hope it all eases for you soon :flower:

LilyLee - Wow! Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

honeycheeks - I can't wait to hear how you get on!! Good luck!

ickle pand - Sorry hun. I hope AF stays away though & your BFP shows up.

*AFM -* CD12 & 25 days left to testing. Ov should be next week. I'm still feeling very positive. The weekend after ov I'm going down the country for a few days with DH. His parents & their foster kids are coming too as it's for a family party (& then me & DH are continuing on somewhere else). Just last night I found out that my MIL wants us to head down early to use the leisure facilities!! So I've to be in a swim suit in a couple of weeks! EEK! Time to focus on my diet again & I got back to Zumba last night & even broke my 5km record this morning! Normally I'm like a zombie doing my 5km on Thursday after Zumba so I was thrilled! :happydance: Off now to walk the doggy too. Hopefully all this exercise & a healthy diet combined with relaxing while away on my travels will help a little bean stick :flower:


----------



## karry1412

immy11 said:


> Hello everyone, congrats to all the bfp and fx for next month to the girls af got to!
> 
> I have been temping so I know I have just had my first 28 day cycle since my mc. I just tested before bed with a 15miu ic and think I may have a very faint bfp but I'm not getting my hopes up yet because it could be a smudge or something. Anyway I will test again in the morning and see what happens. I honestly dont care whether it's a bfp or not at the moment, I just found out my beautiful, strong amazing mother has breast cancer. I can't believe it I feel so sick at the thought of my mum going through what she has to face in the next 6 months :( :( Anyway I shouldn't be writing depressing stories here, sorry!
> Goodluck girls, I will update in the morning with my new test.

Oh my God! I'm am so sorry to hear that!! And you can write whatever you want on here - we're all here for you. Feel free to PM me if you need someone to talk to xx


----------



## missbabes

karry1412 said:


> missbabes - I have but I didn't want to say because I didn't want to dishearten you. I had pains around my right hip from ov last cycle but it didn't lead to anything. I really hope it does for you though.

No worries, I prefer to hear from both sides, makes it a little more realistic that it could be anything rather than pointing at one thing only. Course there's always that hope that it is, even if I'm trying my best to think otherwise :haha:


----------



## immy11

karry1412 said:


> immy11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, congrats to all the bfp and fx for next month to the girls af got to!
> 
> I have been temping so I know I have just had my first 28 day cycle since my mc. I just tested before bed with a 15miu ic and think I may have a very faint bfp but I'm not getting my hopes up yet because it could be a smudge or something. Anyway I will test again in the morning and see what happens. I honestly dont care whether it's a bfp or not at the moment, I just found out my beautiful, strong amazing mother has breast cancer. I can't believe it I feel so sick at the thought of my mum going through what she has to face in the next 6 months :( :( Anyway I shouldn't be writing depressing stories here, sorry!
> Goodluck girls, I will update in the morning with my new test.
> 
> Oh my God! I'm am so sorry to hear that!! And you can write whatever you want on here - we're all here for you. Feel free to PM me if you need someone to talk to xxClick to expand...

Thanks Karry x


----------



## DBZ34

missbabes said:


> karry1412 said:
> 
> 
> missbabes - I have but I didn't want to say because I didn't want to dishearten you. I had pains around my right hip from ov last cycle but it didn't lead to anything. I really hope it does for you though.
> 
> No worries, I prefer to hear from both sides, makes it a little more realistic that it could be anything rather than pointing at one thing only. Course there's always that hope that it is, even if I'm trying my best to think otherwise :haha:Click to expand...

Actually, I'm on both sides...I had pain around my hips the cycle I m/c'd but I also had it other cycles when I wasn't pg. So now I just ignore it and chalk it up to getting older. ;) lol.

But I've heard it from other ladies who have been pg as well, so I'm hoping that because it's a new symptom for you, that you get your BFP soon! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm spotting so AF should be here soon!


----------



## happybeany

Right well I've preggo tested myself to death and still no AF and :bfn:'s on my tests... think my hormones are all over the place as I seem ot be having ultra long cycle again. 

I'm going to take a break from TTC and lose some weight on prescription diet (lipotrim) as I've got a hell of a lot to lose...then when I get down to my goal weight I will TTC again :) xxx good luck everyone, it's been a great journey with you all xxx


----------



## DBZ34

immy11 said:


> Hello everyone, congrats to all the bfp and fx for next month to the girls af got to!
> 
> I have been temping so I know I have just had my first 28 day cycle since my mc. I just tested before bed with a 15miu ic and think I may have a very faint bfp but I'm not getting my hopes up yet because it could be a smudge or something. Anyway I will test again in the morning and see what happens. I honestly dont care whether it's a bfp or not at the moment, I just found out my beautiful, strong amazing mother has breast cancer. I can't believe it I feel so sick at the thought of my mum going through what she has to face in the next 6 months :( :( Anyway I shouldn't be writing depressing stories here, sorry!
> Goodluck girls, I will update in the morning with my new test.


:hugs: I am sorry to hear that you're going through this. Feel free to talk about it whenever you need to. We're here for you! :hugs: 

Good luck with your testing. I hope you get a BFP that brings a bit of joy in this rough time.


----------



## missbabes

DBZ34 said:


> missbabes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karry1412 said:
> 
> 
> missbabes - I have but I didn't want to say because I didn't want to dishearten you. I had pains around my right hip from ov last cycle but it didn't lead to anything. I really hope it does for you though.
> 
> No worries, I prefer to hear from both sides, makes it a little more realistic that it could be anything rather than pointing at one thing only. Course there's always that hope that it is, even if I'm trying my best to think otherwise :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I'm on both sides...I had pain around my hips the cycle I m/c'd but I also had it other cycles when I wasn't pg. So now I just ignore it and chalk it up to getting older. ;) lol.
> 
> But I've heard it from other ladies who have been pg as well, so I'm hoping that because it's a new symptom for you, that you get your BFP soon! :)Click to expand...

There's been a few times since TTC that I've had symptoms I've never had before. Haven't had them since either, it's like my body likes to play games with me. But I'll find out one way or another.

Just another five days to go. Well I say just, still seems like a lifetime away :haha:


----------



## Stephers35

The TWW is absolute torture! Does anybody else say that they will wait until the day af is supposed to arrive and then test...and do you say that will not obsess about symptoms and how many days dpo, etc. etc. I did. So, what am I doing? Counting the days and thinking about when I can actually test and at 4-5 dpo, symptom spotting at it's finest, even though I know that I don't have any yet. 

I remember trying to prevent pregnancy all through my twenties and it never felt like this. I suppose it's partly the biological clock ticking, the idea of cutesy wutesy little babies, finally being truly in love with someone, or being just plain crazy. I'm going with a percentage of each. Lord help me over the next 10 days and possibly months to come!

Glad I can feed my obsession on bnb; probably saves me hundreds of $$'s on tests!


----------



## RebeccaLO

immy11 said:


> Hello everyone, congrats to all the bfp and fx for next month to the girls af got to!
> 
> I have been temping so I know I have just had my first 28 day cycle since my mc. I just tested before bed with a 15miu ic and think I may have a very faint bfp but I'm not getting my hopes up yet because it could be a smudge or something. Anyway I will test again in the morning and see what happens. I honestly dont care whether it's a bfp or not at the moment, I just found out my beautiful, strong amazing mother has breast cancer. I can't believe it I feel so sick at the thought of my mum going through what she has to face in the next 6 months :( :( Anyway I shouldn't be writing depressing stories here, sorry!
> Goodluck girls, I will update in the morning with my new test.

My mother got secondary breast cancer two years ago. She finally got the all clear last year. It's heart wrenching but it's not the end of the world. It's amazing what doctors can do these days and I have every faith your mum will be ok. Cancer doesn't mean death. Though I won't lie, the whole process knocked my mum for 6. She's back to normal now and raising money for cancer charities. I'm super proud. 
Good luck in your baby journey. If you are pg it might be a nice distraction for your mum :)
:dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

FERTILITY February!!!!​

:test: TODAY!! *BABYHOPES. and POMERANIAN*



:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??* DIPSYSP, ROSE1990, RDY4NUMBER2, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, MSMELODY, THAYNES, JUST 1 MORE, TTCFOR1stTIME, DARRELSMOMMY, DOODAH, KEEDA, SWEETMERE, ES89, SHAMER87, NORAHBATTIE, SHELSUNSHINE, CUPCAKELOVING, JUMKI, MOMMY2BE7772, MRSMM24, TGO, BABY_MAYBE, CAZ & BOB, HASTI2011, ICKLE PAND, JEN_MOM24, MAZZY, SKEET9924, HAPPYBEANY and SCOOBYDRLP *:paper::test:



*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *GAIAGIRL, ARNZ09, SILVER_PENNY, and GINNY83* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!! GL FXD!:dust:



:bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *LILYLEE*:happydance::bfp:


*SUNNII* those are some beautiful winter pics!:dust:


*ICKLE* I'm waiting too, AF is due on Saturday... Hope there is a chance that I can get a late BFP or something, but I have been having AF cramping symptoms:dust:


*ASHKNOWSBEST* You're not out yet Hun, that's not AF and your chart is still looking good:dust:


*HAJ624* hope IUI goes well today!:dust:


*KARRY1412* Thanks soooo much for your words, it means alot, I needed it too, to help me in my quest to re-focus! I'm looking at TTC with new eyes. Our Angel's date has passed, so now we will try for a BFP by that conception date, May! Can't wait till you are chasing that eggy with BDg schedule next week!:dust:


*LILLICHLOE* Thank you so much for your concern and caring words to me, as I mentioned to KARRY, I needed it to re-focus. I could still be in this however I am having AF type cramps so, Sat is the date. Thanks so much:flower:


*TIGERLILLIE* I hope that OV is near, it's time to get to eggy chasing! Thanks for your kind words!:dust:


*SHOLI* I hope you are feeling better today:dust:


*SAILORSGIRL* I hope this is a tell-tale symptom for you.... typically it cold be any time, but majority is at 3-4 weeks and beyond... GL FXD!! :dust:


*BABY_MAYBE and BABYHOPES.* FXD for a late BFP for the both of you! It is still pretty early! FXD for the testing! :dust:


*IMMY11* I am so sorry to hear of the news about your mom, I hope that you will be getting a bit of good news that will help you and your mom during this rough time, to gather strength and will. Come on BFP!:dust:


*HAPPYBEANY* GL with the weight loss plan, it is during times when TTC isn't the focus, that that BFP shines the brightest! However, you are still in this race... :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in March!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread, April coming soon *CHARLIEKAY*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 163* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD29/14DPO: After a very hard and difficult day, I am back with a new goal. Our Angel's date has now passed, we conceived in May, so we are hoping now to have a dark pink sticky BFP by May! I am feeling AF symptoms, including the achy bbs but more cramping, AF is due in 2 days, there is still a chance for a late BFP, however, I am doubtful of that today. Just hoping not to have a cycle like the last which was well over 40 days. I am still a little sad, but my dedication is holding me higher than I was yesterday. I am now working towards a new TTC focus. Thank you ladies that said a prayer, had me in your thoughts, and left me kind words:flower::dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## skeet9924

Talked to my ob office.. They are sending me for a blood test.. They are pretty concerned that last week I was bleeding after sex.. She said it sounds like pregnancy , but if not they are going to have me come in and check things out


----------



## ickle pand

MrsMM I really hope you get your BFP this month. I just want AF to start now but no signs of it so far.


----------



## karry1412

ashknowsbest - Any chance it could be IB? :hugs:

Stephers35 - Totally!! Every month I say I won't test until AF is due/late & I try not to SS but every month goes exactly the same way. I'm lucky if I get to 10DPO without losing my marbles!! :haha:

MrsMM24 - It sucks that you didn't get the news you wanted on the date you wanted but at least you have another goal you can work towards. I have faith you'll get there by May! :thumbup:

skeet9924 - When are you going for your blood test?


----------



## SJDsMommy

I'm getting impatient! I still have 2 and a half weeks until my ultrasound..I just want to make sure everything is ok so far. This is like the 2 week wait all over again!


----------



## skeet9924

karry1412 said:


> ashknowsbest - Any chance it could be IB? :hugs:
> 
> Stephers35 - Totally!! Every month I say I won't test until AF is due/late & I try not to SS but every month goes exactly the same way. I'm lucky if I get to 10DPO without losing my marbles!! :haha:
> 
> MrsMM24 - It sucks that you didn't get the news you wanted on the date you wanted but at least you have another goal you can work towards. I have faith you'll get there by May! :thumbup:
> 
> skeet9924 - When are you going for your blood test?

I was going to go in tomorrow morning but work is actually let me leave early today so I can get it done :). I should have results tomorrow


----------



## LalaR

MrsMM, I am so glad that you are feeling more positive again. It is difficult to think about what we have lost but it has definitely helped you be the most amazing empathetic and compassionate person I know on here. There is a sticky BFP waiting for you - I just know it and I hope that I am able to celebrate it with you. My first angel's due date would have been around the 9th may so I hope to have my sticky BFP by then too.


----------



## ashknowsbest

karry - I guess it COULD be but I just don't feel like it is because I've been getting BFN's like crazy! And if i implanted on 7 DPO would I really just be bleeding now?


----------



## Sholi

Karry1412 - i've been getting them for years and the worse thing is that they scar really badly as I tend to get keloid scarring. 

MrsMM I stayed home today, couldn't bear the thought of sitting on a chair at work, with all that soreness and pain. I've been pantie less since last night and I still don't feel better. Just sent Dh to get some canesten, even though the lab results are not ready yet. Feeling a bit sorry for myself today :cry:

On another note, I hope the :witch: stays away and you got your :bfp:, you really deserve it for taking care of all of us.


----------



## karry1412

skeet9924 - That's great that you're getting them done so quickly. Be sure to let us know how the results go, won't you?

ashknowsbest - How many DPO are you now? And what makes you think you implanted on 7DPO? You never know... I have everything crossed for you!

Sholi - They're awful, aren't they?? Some of mine have scarred too. They look awful before they clear up completely. I found that laser hair removal has helped a lot. That way I'm not shaving (which REALLY irritated mine), lasts longer & if I do get them now they're not nearly as sore & are few & far between :thumbup: Hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I had an MAYBE implantation dip I think on 8 DPO not 7. And right now I'm 13 DPO and I don't think I would have had implantation bleeding so late. I'm pretty sure I'm out. Lol. It's okay though!


----------



## lillichloe

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I had an MAYBE implantation dip I think on 8 DPO not 7. And right now I'm 13 DPO and I don't think I would have had implantation bleeding so late. I'm pretty sure I'm out. Lol. It's okay though!

I think you could dont rule it out


----------



## AC1987

Just wanted to pop in and say good luck everyone!! :)


----------



## Anababe

Good luck to everyone due to test! :dust:

I have had a couple of faint BFP's yesterday and today, going to wait until I've done a FRER tomorrow before I get too excited but I'm fairly sure this is it! My OH said he won't believe it until he gets confirmation from a doctor he don't believe the HPT's even though he can see the pink lines lol! Fingers crossed it's a bit stronger tomorrow!!


----------



## haj624

Congrats!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck with the frer anababe :baby: :thumbup:


----------



## lillichloe

Congrats anababe hope the lines are darker on frer


----------



## Sholi

Karry1412 - I feel guilty about spending the money on laser treatment but I think I'm going to have to do it. Dermatologist helps a lot by injecting the scars with cortisone but it doesn't prevent. I'll go for it after we get the bathroom done in march.


----------



## hasti2011

hey girls, hi MrsMM! well we started cycle # 7!
thanks MrsMM for this nice Thread hope you get your BFP soon.
see you on March hopefully! waiting to see more BFP. 
:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies unfortunetly my oh informed me when I got home today that he thinks I should go back on bc for a bit.. He feels that we have too much stress on our plate already and with all the issues I've been having with ttc he doesn't think we need that extra stress :cry: I can't believe he said this leading up to the 1 year mark of my loss ..


----------



## lillichloe

skeet9924 said:


> Well ladies unfortunetly my oh informed me when I got home today that he thinks I should go back on bc for a bit.. He feels that we have too much stress on our plate already and with all the issues I've been having with ttc he doesn't think we need that extra stress :cry: I can't believe he said this leading up to the 1 year mark of my loss ..

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## haj624

Sholi- I just realized we were married the same month and have both been ttc since sept!!


----------



## RebeccaLO

I think because of my holiday, my cycle is all out of whack. I got ewcm today and something faint on an opk. Makes me think I'm due to ovulate - just a week late. Will know in the next couple of days. If this is the case not testing til 29th. Man this stuff can be annoying!


----------



## Jen_mom24

Hi girls! 
Just to say congrats to all the BFPs!! 
Good luck for march to all that missed this month  
AFM I have still not had af!!
Think she will visit in the morning tho, ive had strong cramps throughout the day, although usually they dont start until the bleed. A bit different this month but guessing im out. 
If she doesnt show tomorrow ill test again, would u recommend using fmu or smu???


----------



## lillichloe

FMU would be more concentrated.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Does anyone else have a craving for watermelon? Or arbys..or papa johns.. ;)


----------



## Hopin4amunche

SJDsMommy said:


> Does anyone else have a craving for watermelon? Or arbys..or papa johns.. ;)

Mine is Jack n the box, mcdonalds and apples or oranges.


----------



## SJDsMommy

skeet9924 said:


> Well ladies unfortunetly my oh informed me when I got home today that he thinks I should go back on bc for a bit.. He feels that we have too much stress on our plate already and with all the issues I've been having with ttc he doesn't think we need that extra stress :cry: I can't believe he said this leading up to the 1 year mark of my loss ..




Im so sorry! I can sort of relate though..my husband informed me that he wants a vasectomy. He said if the baby is a girl hes going to do it, if its another boy he'll think about one more.. I did tell him that I'd probably be fine with just one of each but at the same time I don't think its sonething he should just rush into, we may both want another one day, we're still young. All he said is its reversable. But I know he wouldnt reverse it. All I can say is, he better not, or ill be one ticked wife.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hopin4amunche said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have a craving for watermelon? Or arbys..or papa johns.. ;)
> 
> Mine is Jack n the box, mcdonalds and apples or oranges.Click to expand...



Im not a fan of mcdonalds but I love oranges :D


----------



## immy11

RebeccaLO said:


> immy11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, congrats to all the bfp and fx for next month to the girls af got to!
> 
> I have been temping so I know I have just had my first 28 day cycle since my mc. I just tested before bed with a 15miu ic and think I may have a very faint bfp but I'm not getting my hopes up yet because it could be a smudge or something. Anyway I will test again in the morning and see what happens. I honestly dont care whether it's a bfp or not at the moment, I just found out my beautiful, strong amazing mother has breast cancer. I can't believe it I feel so sick at the thought of my mum going through what she has to face in the next 6 months :( :( Anyway I shouldn't be writing depressing stories here, sorry!
> Goodluck girls, I will update in the morning with my new test.
> 
> My mother got secondary breast cancer two years ago. She finally got the all clear last year. It's heart wrenching but it's not the end of the world. It's amazing what doctors can do these days and I have every faith your mum will be ok. Cancer doesn't mean death. Though I won't lie, the whole process knocked my mum for 6. She's back to normal now and raising money for cancer charities. I'm super proud.
> Good luck in your baby journey. If you are pg it might be a nice distraction for your mum :)
> :dust:Click to expand...

I'm so happy to here your mum is doing so well, she sounds amazing. We have a hard time ahead but your right, it's not the end if the world. 
Thanks so much x x


----------



## Hopin4amunche

SJDsMommy said:


> Hopin4amunche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have a craving for watermelon? Or arbys..or papa johns.. ;)
> 
> Mine is Jack n the box, mcdonalds and apples or oranges.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Im not a fan of mcdonalds but I love oranges :DClick to expand...

I just like their new chicken mcbites its all I want.


----------



## immy11

Mrsmm... I got a faint line on a frer this morning (after I pulled it apart and it dried lol) but I have pink lines on my ic's as well so I lines a line I guess! This year is going to be rough but also so exciting. This will really give myself and my family reassurance that life isn't all bad while we get through this though time together.
Now I just have to test every morning and make sure those lines get darker! :)


----------



## ginny83

Anababe said:


> Good luck to everyone due to test! :dust:
> 
> I have had a couple of faint BFP's yesterday and today, going to wait until I've done a FRER tomorrow before I get too excited but I'm fairly sure this is it! My OH said he won't believe it until he gets confirmation from a doctor he don't believe the HPT's even though he can see the pink lines lol! Fingers crossed it's a bit stronger tomorrow!!

Congratulations!


----------



## LilyLee

immy11 said:


> Mrsmm... I got a faint line on a frer this morning (after I pulled it apart and it dried lol) but I have pink lines on my ic's as well so I lines a line I guess! This year is going to be rough but also so exciting. This will really give myself and my family reassurance that life isn't all bad while we get through this though time together.
> Now I just have to test every morning and make sure those lines get darker! :)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Bay

Congrats to all the BFPs. I wih you all H&H 9 months :)

Just an update that i miscarried at 5 weeks last week, confirmed with a BFN using a hpt today. 

I expect my cycle to be a bit all over the place this next cycle, so i don't think i will be joining you all over in the March thread ... Maybe, hopefully, April thread :)

Goodluck to all and i will check-in in a little bit.


----------



## ginny83

:hugs: Oh Bay, I'm so sorry to hear that


----------



## immy11

So sorry Bay x x


----------



## LilyLee

So sorry to hear that Bay xxx


----------



## Torres

Sorry to hear that Bay :(


----------



## skeet9924

:hugs: so sorry Bay


----------



## lillichloe

Hopin4amunche said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have a craving for watermelon? Or arbys..or papa johns.. ;)
> 
> Mine is Jack n the box, mcdonalds and apples or oranges.Click to expand...

Kiwi and pistachios


----------



## lillichloe

So sorry bay :hugs:


----------



## lilyV

I'm out, see you in March. Congrats on those who got their BFP


----------



## leahsmama

can i please be added for the 28th?

i've been a lil out of the loop due to my 2 year old having seizures, but congrats to all of the BFP's and good luck and baby dust to everyone still TTC :)


----------



## LalaR

Bay said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs. I wih you all H&H 9 months :)
> 
> Just an update that i miscarried at 5 weeks last week, confirmed with a BFN using a hpt today.
> 
> I expect my cycle to be a bit all over the place this next cycle, so i don't think i will be joining you all over in the March thread ... Maybe, hopefully, April thread :)
> 
> Goodluck to all and i will check-in in a little bit.

:hugs:
I'm really sorry Bay. I'm going through the same so if you want to talk.....
Remember - fertility is high just after a MC so keep BDing regularly even if you are not sure where you are in your cycle. A friend of mine was PG before her first period came after a MC.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tigerlillie

immy11 said:


> Hello everyone, congrats to all the bfp and fx for next month to the girls af got to!
> 
> I have been temping so I know I have just had my first 28 day cycle since my mc. I just tested before bed with a 15miu ic and think I may have a very faint bfp but I'm not getting my hopes up yet because it could be a smudge or something. Anyway I will test again in the morning and see what happens. I honestly dont care whether it's a bfp or not at the moment, I just found out my beautiful, strong amazing mother has breast cancer. I can't believe it I feel so sick at the thought of my mum going through what she has to face in the next 6 months :( :( Anyway I shouldn't be writing depressing stories here, sorry!
> Goodluck girls, I will update in the morning with my new test.

Congrats Immy11 hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xxx

I know exactly how you feel about your mum as My mum was diagnoised with breast cancer 18 years ago, she is very much alive today, living life to the fullest minus 1 breast, but still with us xxx The treatment did know her around a bit, she got through it and says it has made her a stronger person for it xxxx she has had a few minor issues along the way but hey she still here and that all that matters, and 3 years ago my OH's mother was also diagnoised with breast cancer she is also still with us and has been given the all clear, just goes to show how treatment has developed over the years and that the percentage of women getting through it nowadays is huge xx you need to be strong for her and the little one starting out inside you xxx your + hpt has come at a wonderful time as it will help you and your mum think ahead and focus on something else, wishing you all the best xx If you wanna chat at anytime you are more than welcome to pm me xxx


----------



## tigerlillie

Thank you mrsMM xx

Congrats on the new :bfp:'s wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months xx

:dust: to those still to test
:hugs: to those who :witch: has made her visit gl and Fxed for your next cycle

Ohhhh Bay I'm ss to hear of your loss :hugs: to you hun

AFM: cd18 and well I'm not sure if I missed my surge as opk yesterday was alot lighter than the day before which wasnt that far off being + or if I am going to have another anovultory cycle, I wasnt able to test with opk yesterday morning as i had run out and needed to buy some more so it was a full 24hrs between testing arghhhhhhh

Temp did drop this morning so hoping i just missed it OH DTD last night just incase ohhhh well will test opk agin as soon as i need to pee if it - then will just have to wait to see if temps go up in the morning xxx


----------



## Anababe

Thanks everyone :)

So sorry bay :hugs:

Sorry to everyone who is out this month FX for your BFP's next month :dust:


----------



## Sunnii

So sorry Bay :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Ladies what are your opinions on blue dye tests? I know most do not rate them but is all I have in at the moment. they were supplied by the trial. took one last night and got a faint + this morning again. this mornings is slightly off centre though. think I may go and buy a superdrug one.uj


----------



## baby_maybe

I don't rate them really. I had an evap on one of those before xmas and got all excited only to take a frer and it be stark white -ve. Good luck with the superdrug test :flower:


----------



## hercfreak

Well I think I'm out. Fertility Friend said I went triphasic bit I've had a fairly big temp drop this morning, so just waiting on :witch: arriving now. 
Good luck & :dust: to everyone still waiting to test.


----------



## BabyBoyle

im due tomorrow, did another poas, negative.. ffs!!!!!!!!! i know im out why do i keep testing!!!!! :'(


----------



## TLC

Oh Bay, so very sorry :cry:
Big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Tracy
x


----------



## Ellis0498

Just popping over from march to wish all those yet to test lots of luck! Congrats to all the new BFPs, have a h & h 9 months! Xxx


----------



## BabyHopes.

Potentially stupid TTC rookie questions.... 

Is O always 14 days before AF starts? ie if AF is late 2 or 3 days, does that automatically mean I O'd 2-3 days later than I thought I did?

At what point does a lateAF/BFN become a concern? When should I got for a dr blood test? And how long is the wait for the results? This is killing me! :wacko:

Thanks ladies! Browsing these posts have kept me sane (sort of)... :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Babyhopes - The luteal phase which the gap between ovulation and AF should pretty much stay the same but the follicular phase (from the start of AF to ovulation) can change so unless you're confirming ov either through charting or OPKs etc, then you can't really know for sure if you're late. It is normal for women to have a cycle maybe once a year where they don't ovulate, and maybe their period would be late because of that, but it doesn't mean there's a problem. It's just a blip.

If you ovulate though, you will either get a period after around 14 days, +/- a day or two or you will be pregnant. 

How long are your cycles normally? Do you chart or your OPKs? 

Don't ever feel silly for asking any questions here, we're all here to help one another and share the knowledge :)


----------



## DBZ34

BabyHopes. said:


> Potentially stupid TTC rookie questions....
> 
> Is O always 14 days before AF starts? ie if AF is late 2 or 3 days, does that automatically mean I O'd 2-3 days later than I thought I did?
> 
> At what point does a lateAF/BFN become a concern? When should I got for a dr blood test? And how long is the wait for the results? This is killing me! :wacko:
> 
> Thanks ladies! Browsing these posts have kept me sane (sort of)... :hugs:

To answer your question...no. Luteal phases don't change very much, but they are not always 14 days. They can vary between less than 9 and up to 16. Less than 9 days is an issue (LP defect - harder for beans to implant) anything more than 9 is fine...the longer, the better, usually. 

But it is entirely possible that you ov'd later than you thought you did. There are a lot of things that can change when you ovulate, but you LP will stay the same, give or take a day or two. 

I would say if you don't do it now, I would start using something to help you know where in your cycle you are. OPKs or temping. OPKs can help predict when you should ov. Temping confirms ovulation and can give you a clue as to when AF should be arriving. It will also let you know how long your LP is and so you know when to expect AF and you'll know if she's really late. 

I'd say a week/week and a half late is the time, not to get concerned, but to go to the doctor and see if they'll schedule a blood test to see where your HCG levels are. I hope you'll get your answers before then though. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## DBZ34

:hugs: So sorry for your loss, Bay. :hugs:


----------



## AMP26

Well I'm suppossed to test today but I have been so sick (I think with the flu) so I'm not sure I'll have the energy to actually go get a test! No af yet, but I'm pretty sure she's on her way. Looks like I'm just going to have to wait her out! Once she does come though I get to schedule all my fertility tests so that's exciting!


----------



## MrsMM24

FERTILITY February!!!!​

:cake:Happy Birthday HOPIN4AMUNCHE's DH!!:cake:


:test: TODAY!! *ASHKNOWSBEST, BECYBOO_x, MOOSE31, and TRYING_BABY*


*SATURDAY 2.18.12*​:wedding:Happy Anniversary LALAR!!:wedding:


:test: SATURDAY!! *AMP26, ANNABABE, BABYBOYLE, and LILTRAINABELLE*


:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??* DIPSYSP, ROSE1990, RDY4NUMBER2, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, MSMELODY, THAYNES, JUST 1 MORE, TTCFOR1stTIME, DARRELSMOMMY, DOODAH, KEEDA, SWEETMERE, ES89, SHAMER87, NORAHBATTIE, SHELSUNSHINE, CUPCAKELOVING, JUMKI, MOMMY2BE7772, MRSMM24, TGO, BABY_MAYBE, CAZ & BOB, ICKLE PAND, JEN_MOM24, MAZZY, SKEET9924, HAPPYBEANY, SCOOBYDRLP, BABYHOPES. and POMERANIAN *:paper::test:



*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *LEAHSMAMA* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!! GL FXD!:dust:



:bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *IMMY11*:happydance::bfp:


*SKEET9924* Ohhh, how I hope this is a BFP!!! As for OH, I am so sorry that he has said this and at this time. I do think that we often don't remember how stressful things are and the detriment to other parts of our lives and relationships. I don't typically agree with secrets in a relationship, but we have to remember that men are not good with stress as a woman is, and that they handle things completly different, in most cases by dismissing things. So I think that you should hear him out, and then make the decision to continue to TTC, without giving him all the ins and outs that could be causing him stresses (temping, OPKs and HPTs) or to go with the plan that he has. I do hope that you get your BFP this time or at least before the loss anny!!!! FXD!:dust:


*ICKLE* What DPO are you? I need this info before I start calling AFinto your cycle, I am soooo not a fan of AF! :dust:


*KARRY1412* shouldn't be long now for OV Hun!:dust:


*SJDSMOMMY* yep, sounds like you are learning what alot, like, the TWWs don't end until like the 3rd trimester! Hang in there Hun!:flower:


*LALAR* you're right! I think about all the helpful :hugs: and ear lending that I have had since then, it has been therapuetic. FXD that you have a BFP before May Hun, I know how it feels for that date to come and not have a belly to focus on, I don't wish that for any of you!:dust:


*SHOLI* :hugs: I'm so sorry that you are going through this pain. Defintely continue to rest and I hope that you get some relief soon.... :dust::flower:


*AC1987* :wave: Hey Hun!! How are you? How is the 2nd Trimestr treating you? :flower:


*ANABABE* Any news??? :dust::dust:


*REBECCALO* Hang in there Hun!!!:hugs::dust:


*JEN_MOM24* definitely FMU!!! :dust::dust:


*IMMY11* CONGRATS!!! This news comes at a good time and can help to provide that extra little bit of strength for you mom, soon to be grandmom!:dust:


*BAY* I am so very sorry for your loss Hun! I know how hard this can be and want you to know as you likely can see, that we are here for you for that outside of DH support. April is up ad running and we are happy to have you over there when you are ready!:dust:


*LEAHSMAMA* I hope that your LO is doing ok Hun!:dust:


*TIGERLILLIE* I think you're right and hopefully that BD session and maybe abother tonight will be precisely on time!:dust:


*DEBZIE* not a fan with blue dye but I defintely think backing it up with a FRER!! GL FXD!:dust:


*HERCFREAK and BABYBOYLE* Basically.... no :af: = good sign, still in this chase!!:dust::dust:


*BABYHOPES.* so many lovely ladies have already responded with the BEST advice. I will co-sign, not every one OVs 14 into their cycle and everyone has a different RANGE of LP, typically stays the within 2-3 days. I think that you would certainly benefit from charting and temping. If you take a moment to click on my chart, you can sign up for free there, as well, you can take a look at this cycle and my past cycles and see that my LP is usually 15-18 days. An LP of 10 or more is best for implantation. No cause for concern yet, as many women think their cycles are the same and they may be in the vicinity of the same amount of days, but what they cannot be certain of without outside knowledge is the OV during their "regular" cycle. Therefore, you may not be late at all for testing.... We are here if you need more info!:dust:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 163* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD30/15DPO: Well, I have not tested again, and won't until I am at least one day late, that would be Sunday. I did take my temp a couple times after I committed to stopping, because I was testing. Not really SS either, just noticing anything that is hard to ignore, which is nothing. Cramping has subsided alot and the achey bbs has also. I am still charting and you are welcome to STALK it! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend planned, that is filled with BFP testing, BFP :sex:, OV preparations, or just a plain excellent weekend!:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Sunnii

Did any of you ladies get EWCM mixed with white/creamy CM before you got your BFP?

I'm 6DPO today and it seems I have stretchy CM with veeeerry sore boobs and a lot of twinges around my pubic bone if that makes sense. Been like that for the past 2 hours. Hoping it's a good sign and February really is that fertile! :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thanks. I got through this once before, I can do it again :)


----------



## haj624

SJDsMommy said:


> Does anyone else have a craving for watermelon? Or arbys..or papa johns.. ;)

Now I have a craving for Arby's and I'm not pregnant lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

BabyBoyle said:


> im due tomorrow, did another poas, negative.. ffs!!!!!!!!! i know im out why do i keep testing!!!!! :'(



Don't give up just yet! I thought I was out for sure this month too, but here I am almost 6 weeks along!


----------



## SJDsMommy

haj624 said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have a craving for watermelon? Or arbys..or papa johns.. ;)
> 
> Now I have a craving for Arby's and I'm not pregnant lolClick to expand...

:D lol with my first I had arbys atleast twice a week! Still do eat it quite often. Love those chocolate turnovers! Might have to get some arbys for lunch :)


----------



## haj624

SJDsMommy said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have a craving for watermelon? Or arbys..or papa johns.. ;)
> 
> Now I have a craving for Arby's and I'm not pregnant lolClick to expand...
> 
> :D lol with my first I had arbys atleast twice a week! Still do eat it quite often. Love those chocolate turnovers! Might have to get some arbys for lunch :)Click to expand...

I wish the closest arbys wasnt 25 minutes away otherwise i would too lol.
So have you told your whole family yet?


----------



## ickle pand

MrsMM24 said:


> *ICKLE* What DPO are you? I need this info before I start calling AFinto your cycle, I am soooo not a fan of AF! :dust:

I think I didn't ov this cycle :( but I'm pretty sure AF's on the way because I've got cramps and backache galore! I'll actually be happy just to finally start a new cycle!


----------



## baby_maybe

Still no news here mrsMM, CD30 (2 days late) and no sign of af :shrug: I haven't tested again yet, but I'm not holding out much hope for a bfp. I don't feel pregnant at all, apart from having slightly sore bbs and I would normally get that before af anyway. The spotting that I had for the most part of last week went away completely by the beginning of the week and has yet to return. I'm starting to think maybe an annovlatory cycle for me this month and that's why of is taking her sweet time to appear? Time will tell I suppose or a bfp after the weekend :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Ickle I feel exactly the same t this point in time. Would like either a bfp or af sometime soon!


----------



## ickle pand

Being in limbo and not knowing is the worst isn't it?


----------



## baby_maybe

Ugh yeah it sure is. I've felt like I don't know if I'm coming or going most of the week. Hopefully next week will bring something more definite along :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

MrsMM24 said:


> *AFM...* CD30/15DPO: Well, I have not tested again, and won't until I am at least one day late, that would be Sunday. I did take my temp a couple times after I committed to stopping, because I was testing. Not really SS either, just noticing anything that is hard to ignore, which is nothing. Cramping has subsided alot and the achey bbs has also. I am still charting and you are welcome to STALK it! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend planned, that is filled with BFP testing, BFP :sex:, OV preparations, or just a plain excellent weekend!:dust:

Iv changed my mind yet again :haha:
i think its too early to test still so i am waiting it
out till sunday\monday i think and then after that i will
be waiting till AF is late if it is.. AF is due 23rd so could
you just stick me back to 23rd and i will update as i go along

FX'ed for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Tested again this agternoon and got a stark white bfn. Thought those blue dye tests were dodgy but its all i ha e and they were free in with the cbfm trial. Ss wise I have ( clears throat)

Sore growing boobs ( not unheard if a week before af)
Cramps and twinges and a feeling of a full bladder.
A hangover type headache but have not touched a drop and am not dehydrated.
Thirsty and hungry all the time.
Metalic taste 
Cm creamy/ stretchy at times.
Cp high medium medium.
Dizzyness and clumsyness
To.name a few lol. 
Will post a pic of my clearblue test later. When i can get on my pc.


----------



## skeet9924

Mrsmm- to be honest I'm actually very laid back about the whole ttc thing with OH...I dont tell him when I o...I dont temp or use opks...the only time I talk to him at all about it, is when my cycle goes out of wack, and still at that point i dont mention anything until it is pretty late. I have told him I will agree to going back to the pull put method for a bit if this is not a bfp...I dont want to go back on the pill, because I would like to continue to get assistance from my ob and testing if needed...I dont want to start back at square one. Also, what I like about this method is that if he is serious and not just making a quick decision, then he will follow through and pull out...if he is not serious ( like the last time he said it) then we will just continue on as normal. 

I would really like this to be a bfp, but I'm not hopeful...I would like to get in to see my ob if it is negative...because the cramps I am getting are right around where my scars are from my ectopic laprascopy surgery.

Are you testing tomorrow mrsmm???


----------



## ickle pand

Good symptoms there Debzie. I hope you get a big fat line in the next day or two!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I was supposed to test today but I'm not going to because my temp is dropping slowly and I tested about 3 days in a row before today and they were all BFN's. Oh well, I guess clomid and IUI it is....now I just want my period to get here to get on with this!


----------



## debzie

my illusive blue dye tests 9 dpo. BFN on superdrug 10miu test. :dohh:
Any thoughts ladies.
 



Attached Files:







new phone pics 001.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 28









new phone pics 002.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## haj624

debzie said:


> my illusive blue dye tests 9 dpo. BFN on superdrug 10miu test. :dohh:
> Any thoughts ladies.

maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me but i see a line!!


----------



## skeet9924

I think I see one in the second pic


----------



## debzie

Thanks Ladies. The lines are there and very thin and blue but I still do not trust blue dye tests. lol.


----------



## missbabes

debzie said:


> my illusive blue dye tests 9 dpo. BFN on superdrug 10miu test. :dohh:
> Any thoughts ladies.

Looks like there's an evap line there


----------



## missbabes

I'm at 10dpo, and while I'm still getting the sharp stabbing minor pain it's nowhere near as frequent as it was, doesn't seem as sharp either. Something else I've realised is that I've been suffering headaches on and off for the last three days, typically I only get the odd occasional one so this is unusual for me. Definitely not through dehydration as I've been drinking a fair amount, and doesn't feel like tension headaches either.


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies .. As I expected my results from the dr were neg.. I'm going to count myself out and say the spotting was af!!! Good luck ladies


----------



## lillichloe

debzie said:


> my illusive blue dye tests 9 dpo. BFN on superdrug 10miu test. :dohh:
> Any thoughts ladies.

I would wait a couple days and try again with pink dye. I hope this is the start of your BFP!


----------



## BabyHopes.

debzie said:


> my illusive blue dye tests 9 dpo. BFN on superdrug 10miu test. :dohh:
> Any thoughts ladies.

That looks positive - blue dye or not!!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

haj624 said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have a craving for watermelon? Or arbys..or papa johns.. ;)
> 
> Now I have a craving for Arby's and I'm not pregnant lolClick to expand...
> 
> :D lol with my first I had arbys atleast twice a week! Still do eat it quite often. Love those chocolate turnovers! Might have to get some arbys for lunch :)Click to expand...
> 
> I wish the closest arbys wasnt 25 minutes away otherwise i would too lol.
> So have you told your whole family yet?Click to expand...

Yep :)


----------



## debzie

skeet9924 said:


> Well ladies .. As I expected my results from the dr were neg.. I'm going to count myself out and say the spotting was af!!! Good luck ladies

So sorry skeet, You so deserve a bfp. x


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie I hope it's a BFP but like you I wouldn't trust a thin line like that. Get some pinkies and retest!


----------



## debzie

Thanks Amanda I Have some superdrug tests on standby did one this afternoon and bfn.


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi Debzie

I had an evil evap like that back in Dec, was very thin and slightly to one side, I have done a bit of reading and its very common, blue dye test suck big time lol 

I have heard and read that the superdrug tests are very good and as they are 10mui they pick up HCG alot earlier than most other tests and havent heard anything about evaps on them and have never experienced one myself they are all I use.

Good luck and FXed for your BFP soon.


----------



## tigerlillie

Well I did opk today and it was extremely faint like my cd8 test so I have either missed the surge or not ovulated again grrrrrrr

Will have to wait and see what my temps do now, as usually I am 31 day cycle I should have 'O'ed either yesterday or today, Oh and I DTD 14th and 16th so hopefully it will be enough .....ohhhh i hope its not another missed 'O' i've had enough of messed up cycles especially when my hormone counts came back normal......


----------



## BabyHopes.

Is it real? Could it be an evap? Or some other screwy false positive? I have one more FRER but I feel like I should save it until the morning. Do I tell hubby now or in the morning? I think I'll go buy another test or 2 to be sure.
 



Attached Files:







photo(2).JPG
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 36


----------



## BabyHopes.

BabyHopes. said:


> Is it real? Could it be an evap? Or some other screwy false positive? I have one more FRER but I feel like I should save it until the morning. Do I tell hubby now or in the morning? I think I'll go buy another test or 2 to be sure.

Ok, I swear it looks darker in person - but it's THERE, right???


----------



## haj624

BabyHopes. said:


> Is it real? Could it be an evap? Or some other screwy false positive? I have one more FRER but I feel like I should save it until the morning. Do I tell hubby now or in the morning? I think I'll go buy another test or 2 to be sure.

Personally I would be having heart failure right now!! Hope its your sticky bean!! How long was this pic after you took the test??


----------



## BabyHopes.

haj624 said:


> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> Is it real? Could it be an evap? Or some other screwy false positive? I have one more FRER but I feel like I should save it until the morning. Do I tell hubby now or in the morning? I think I'll go buy another test or 2 to be sure.
> 
> Personally I would be having heart failure right now!! Hope its your sticky bean!! How long was this pic after you took the test??Click to expand...

10 minutes!!!!!!! I should do another one tho, right? To be sure? 
Is it too faint to show up on a digital?


----------



## Becyboo__x

BabyHopes. said:


> Is it real? Could it be an evap? Or some other screwy false positive? I have one more FRER but I feel like I should save it until the morning. Do I tell hubby now or in the morning? I think I'll go buy another test or 2 to be sure.

:thumbup:

Looks good to me! it will get darker in time
i would imagine alot do come up like this to start
:hugs:

Do another with FMU or SMU .. im not sure
what time it is where you are even try a cheap brand one
they could show up darker or better.. if your past AF date then
a digi might show tbh ... GL!!!


----------



## haj624

BabyHopes. said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> Is it real? Could it be an evap? Or some other screwy false positive? I have one more FRER but I feel like I should save it until the morning. Do I tell hubby now or in the morning? I think I'll go buy another test or 2 to be sure.
> 
> Personally I would be having heart failure right now!! Hope its your sticky bean!! How long was this pic after you took the test??Click to expand...
> 
> 10 minutes!!!!!!! I should do another one tho, right? To be sure?
> Is it too faint to show up on a digital?Click to expand...

10 minutes could be an evap. I'd hate to see you waste FRER but i would have to do another one. yeah i dont think that would show up on a digi yet


----------



## Stephers35

Looks like a congratulations is in order! Maybe try the other FRER tomorrow (I know it's hard to wait when you want to see it happen again!) and then get a digi for the next day?

YAY!


----------



## BabyHopes.

haj624 said:


> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> Is it real? Could it be an evap? Or some other screwy false positive? I have one more FRER but I feel like I should save it until the morning. Do I tell hubby now or in the morning? I think I'll go buy another test or 2 to be sure.
> 
> Personally I would be having heart failure right now!! Hope its your sticky bean!! How long was this pic after you took the test??Click to expand...

It's not an evap - I took another one about an hour after the first. I took this photo at exactly 3 minutes. The bottom is the new one (it's actually darker). I think I'm convinced :) I'll still keep the digi for tomorrows FMU. I'm still in shock! Hubby is going to freak out - he agreed to TTC, thinking he had about 6 months to adjust to the idea 
 



Attached Files:







photo(4).jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 38


----------



## lillichloe

BabyHopes. said:


> Is it real? Could it be an evap? Or some other screwy false positive? I have one more FRER but I feel like I should save it until the morning. Do I tell hubby now or in the morning? I think I'll go buy another test or 2 to be sure.

It's there! BFP!!! Congrats! That's what my first BFP looked like. I kept testing till the test line was darker than the control line just cause I wanted to make sure lol!!


----------



## lillichloe

Oh and the day after I got a BFP like this I got a BFP on a digi too. If you do a digi soon make sure to use FMU


----------



## ashknowsbest

babyhopes - there's definitely a line there. It is super light but I think that's the start of your bfp! Are you going to test tomorrow?


----------



## BabyHopes.

ashknowsbest said:


> babyhopes - there's definitely a line there. It is super light but I think that's the start of your bfp! Are you going to test tomorrow?

Yup! I have a FRER Digital saved for tomorrow. It'll be nice to see that nice objective 'YES' instead of squinting at lines.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah definitely but I don't even have to squint to see those lines! =D


----------



## BabyHopes.

ashknowsbest said:


> Yeah definitely but I don't even have to squint to see those lines! =D

Awww, thanks Ash :)
I am confused about one thing - half the sites I'm looking at have me at 2 weeks, and half at 4 weeks. I thought you started counting from the first day of your last AF?


----------



## tigerlillie

Definitely see a 2nd line in that one Babyhopes congrats and a happy and healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## haj624

BabyHopes. said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> babyhopes - there's definitely a line there. It is super light but I think that's the start of your bfp! Are you going to test tomorrow?
> 
> Yup! I have a FRER Digital saved for tomorrow. It'll be nice to see that nice objective 'YES' instead of squinting at lines.Click to expand...

ahhhh soooo exciting!! Is this your firstg month trying? How many dpo are you?


----------



## haj624

BabyHopes. said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Yeah definitely but I don't even have to squint to see those lines! =D
> 
> Awww, thanks Ash :)
> I am confused about one thing - half the sites I'm looking at have me at 2 weeks, and half at 4 weeks. I thought you started counting from the first day of your last AF?Click to expand...

you start from your last AF. its def 4 weeks not 2. at 2 weeks preggo its like when youre ovulating


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I agree with haj, you start counting from the first day of your last period. =D


----------



## sharnw

Thats a second line!!! CONGRATS


----------



## SJDsMommy

I am super tired this time around. Hopefully its just a phase and I go back to normal. I was never this tired with my first, but then again rangling a 13 month old (hes a really good baby actually) who still wakes up once or twice in the middle of the night and being almost 6 weeks preggo might hace something to do with it ;) I took a 3 and a half hour nap ith my son earlier (i'm surprised he slept so long) but it wasnt enough. I just want to sleep all day tomorrow! But I cant lol.


----------



## lillichloe

BabyHopes. said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Yeah definitely but I don't even have to squint to see those lines! =D
> 
> Awww, thanks Ash :)
> I am confused about one thing - half the sites I'm looking at have me at 2 weeks, and half at 4 weeks. I thought you started counting from the first day of your last AF?Click to expand...

You do count from last AF. 2 weeks would be about the time of ovulation. Maybe some sites are counting from ovulation ?? How many DPO are you?


----------



## BabyHopes.

haj624 said:


> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> babyhopes - there's definitely a line there. It is super light but I think that's the start of your bfp! Are you going to test tomorrow?
> 
> Yup! I have a FRER Digital saved for tomorrow. It'll be nice to see that nice objective 'YES' instead of squinting at lines.Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhh soooo exciting!! Is this your firstg month trying? How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

Thanks! I was 3 days late, so I'm assuming about 17dpo. I didn't temp so I don't k ow for sure. This was cycle #2, I feel very fortunate!


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi Babyhopes, as you are 3 days late I would say you at 4 weeks 3 days as you always take it from 1st day of last AF

AFM: Just as thought I 'O'ed yesterday 17th as temps went up nicely above coverline just hope they stay up there so I'm now hopefully in my TWW 1 DPO woohoooo here we go again and it looks like my timing was just right with :sex: on the 14th and 16th and will again tonight just to make sure ....Fxed this time round


----------



## Sholi

Haj624 - we got married on the 25th june:flower:


----------



## debzie

Big congratulations babyhopes. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Tigerlilly well times bding goid luck. 

Afm am not putting myself through another day of yesting after my blue dye pisitive yesterday then bfns on pink dyes going to wait a few more days if i can.


----------



## baby_maybe

Ok finally some news from me. CD31 today and 3 days late for af (I'm assuming around 15dpo). I tested on monday (bfn), and weds (bfn). Today this morning I decidid to test with fmu and if i'm not mistaken :bfp: :happydance:

Thank you to everyone on this thread for the support during the tww, it really can be the most frustrating time. Good luck to everyone for some more bfp's in fertile february :)
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## honeycheeks

baby_maybe said:


> Ok finally some news from me. CD31 today and 3 days late for af (I'm assuming around 15dpo). I tested on monday (bfn), and weds (bfn). Today this morning I decidid to test with fmu and if i'm not mistaken :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for the support during the tww, it really can be the most frustrating time. Good luck to everyone for some more bfp's in fertile february :)

Congratulations, that is a massive :bfp: Hoping this is your sticky bean. Wish you a happy & healthy 9 months


----------



## baby_maybe

Thank you honey :) Fx for your sticky bean, when are you testing?


----------



## honeycheeks

BabyHopes. said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> Is it real? Could it be an evap? Or some other screwy false positive? I have one more FRER but I feel like I should save it until the morning. Do I tell hubby now or in the morning? I think I'll go buy another test or 2 to be sure.
> 
> Personally I would be having heart failure right now!! Hope its your sticky bean!! How long was this pic after you took the test??Click to expand...
> 
> It's not an evap - I took another one about an hour after the first. I took this photo at exactly 3 minutes. The bottom is the new one (it's actually darker). I think I'm convinced :) I'll still keep the digi for tomorrows FMU. I'm still in shock! Hubby is going to freak out - he agreed to TTC, thinking he had about 6 months to adjust to the ideaClick to expand...

 huge congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## lookin4bump

I think I have done it ! I think I got my :bfp: !! 

:) 

Baby dust to all, praying for a :bfp: for you 
xx

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats lookin4bump, i got mine this morning too :) xx


----------



## Sunnii

Congratulations ladies!! :D xxx


----------



## lookin4bump

Baby_Maybe .. Congratulations!!

Sunnii .. thank you .. love your pic by the way !! 
xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks Sunnii :flower:


----------



## Sunnii

Hope it sticks for you girls!! :D

And thank you! the picture certainly describes me well now :haha:


----------



## BabyHopes.

debzie said:


> Big congratulations babyhopes. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Tigerlilly well times bding goid luck.
> 
> Afm am not putting myself through another day of yesting after my blue dye pisitive yesterday then bfns on pink dyes going to wait a few more days if i can.

Try and be patient- I was testing every day from about 9dpo onward, got really deflated. I tested on Vday (1 day early) and STILL got BFNs. So you're really not out until AF shows!


----------



## BabyHopes.

baby_maybe said:


> Ok finally some news from me. CD31 today and 3 days late for af (I'm assuming around 15dpo). I tested on monday (bfn), and weds (bfn). Today this morning I decidid to test with fmu and if i'm not mistaken :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for the support during the tww, it really can be the most frustrating time. Good luck to everyone for some more bfp's in fertile february :)

CONGRATS! Bump Buddies? :)


----------



## baby_maybe

BabyHopes. said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Ok finally some news from me. CD31 today and 3 days late for af (I'm assuming around 15dpo). I tested on monday (bfn), and weds (bfn). Today this morning I decidid to test with fmu and if i'm not mistaken :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for the support during the tww, it really can be the most frustrating time. Good luck to everyone for some more bfp's in fertile february :)
> 
> CONGRATS! Bump Buddies? :)Click to expand...

Congrats to you too :) Bump buddies sounds cool, what's your due date? Mine is the 25 October :)


----------



## baby_maybe

BabyHopes. said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Big congratulations babyhopes. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Tigerlilly well times bding goid luck.
> 
> Afm am not putting myself through another day of yesting after my blue dye pisitive yesterday then bfns on pink dyes going to wait a few more days if i can.
> 
> Try and be patient- I was testing every day from about 9dpo onward, got really deflated. I tested on Vday (1 day early) and STILL got BFNs. So you're really not out until AF shows!Click to expand...

I agree with this, i also tested 2 days early on the 13th and then on the 15th when af was due and they were both stark white definite bfn's. Tested this morning with fmu and bam, there was the elusive second line :) Don't give up just yet hunni :flower: xx


----------



## debzie

Congratulations ladies and thanks for giving us tww(ers) some renewed hope.


----------



## Stephers35

Congrats to our new BFP's! Woot Woot! I sure hope I'll be joing you next week!

Praying for sticky beans for all of you!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats baby!!!


----------



## haj624

Sholi said:


> Haj624 - we got married on the 25th june:flower:

We got married June 24th!!:wedding:


----------



## SJDsMommy

I have no desire to eat at the moment..except for cake...or chicken noodle soup. Good thing im going to a birthday party later :) I hope the cake has buttercream icing :D. In other news, im having a hard time taking my prenatal. I just want to gag! Dr has me on calcium supplements too since im also breast feeding my son. She didnt seem concerned at all, rather encouraging actually :) but said theres most likely not enough calcium in my prenatal vitamin for both my son and my little one inside me so told me to take a calcium supplement. I might ditch that and down some milk instead..she was right though, my prenatal only has 15% of the recommended amount of calcium


----------



## SJDsMommy

Wow, I just learned that an embryo as early as 6 weeks can begin to move by arching its back and neck and at 7 weeks they begin to move their arms and legs. I cant wait to feel it! I felt my first at 11 weeks, it felt like a poke from the inside. He must have kicked or stretched. I only felt it once tgough, I started feeling him more at 16 weeks. Hoping to feel this one actively sooner :)


----------



## ickle pand

AF finally arrived today. Onwards to month 52.


----------



## skeet9924

Oh ickle :hugs: so sorry the :witch: flew in, but happy to hear you know what is going on now.. Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

ickle pand said:


> AF finally arrived today. Onwards to month 52.

:hugs:
sorry to hear hun


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Becy


----------



## SJDsMommy

ickle pand said:


> AF finally arrived today. Onwards to month 52.


Oh my..i couldnt even imagine waiting that long. I am so sorry! :(


----------



## debzie

So sorry Amanda and sorry soy did not work out for you. Good luck with the AC. i WILL BE STALKING HUN. X


----------



## DBZ34

Are any of you preggo ladies going to start a pregnancy journal? I'd love to follow along and see how things go for you all even after February is over.... 


And :hugs: ickle. I'm so sorry that damn witch showed up. Your journey has been a long one, but I hope it ends in a BFP for you soon!


----------



## lillichloe

baby_maybe said:


> Ok finally some news from me. CD31 today and 3 days late for af (I'm assuming around 15dpo). I tested on monday (bfn), and weds (bfn). Today this morning I decidid to test with fmu and if i'm not mistaken :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for the support during the tww, it really can be the most frustrating time. Good luck to everyone for some more bfp's in fertile february :)

Yay!! Congrats! Beautiful BFP


----------



## lillichloe

lookin4bump said:


> I think I have done it ! I think I got my :bfp: !!
> 
> :)
> 
> Baby dust to all, praying for a :bfp: for you
> xx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## baby_maybe

ickle pand said:


> AF finally arrived today. Onwards to month 52.

:hugs: so sorry ickle, i really hope and pray that you get your much deserved bfp soon xx



DBZ34 said:


> Are any of you preggo ladies going to start a pregnancy journal? I'd love to follow along and see how things go for you all even after February is over....

I probably will, but not until i've let my bfp sink in a bit :)



lillichloe said:


> Yay!! Congrats! Beautiful BFP

Thank you lillichloe, it still hasn't sunk in yet! :cloud9:


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay, congrats to the BFPers! Exciting!!!


----------



## Sholi

haj624 said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> Haj624 - we got married on the 25th june:flower:
> 
> We got married June 24th!!:wedding:Click to expand...

That's crazy!!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ladies. We're on the waiting list for IVF and should be at the top around about September, so hopefully, one way or another we'll get our BFP by Christmas :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

ickle pand said:


> Thanks ladies. We're on the waiting list for IVF and should be at the top around about September, so hopefully, one way or another we'll get our BFP by Christmas :)

That is awesome news!
it will happen and when it does you will be the
most amazing feeling ever :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

so ive been trying and trying to think of a sensitive way of saying this but.. perhaps people should bear in mind that this thread is predominantly for discussion of the stress of the two week wait. the excitement of finally getting a bfp and support when a bfn occurs or af arrives. many people have been trying for a very long time and out of respect for them and everyone else who is struggling, perhaps once the exciting news has sunk in, it is time to move to a first trimester discussion forum


----------



## Becyboo__x

drsquid said:


> so ive been trying and trying to think of a sensitive way of saying this but.. perhaps people should bear in mind that this thread is predominantly for discussion of the stress of the two week wait. the excitement of finally getting a bfp and support when a bfn occurs or af arrives. many people have been trying for a very long time and out of respect for them and everyone else who is struggling, perhaps once the exciting news has sunk in, it is time to move to a first trimester discussion forum

I was going to say this but i didn't know how to say it
without getting people arguing or biting my head off... 
its okay if people are putting supportive words aka to others
and letting us all know they got there good news and we can
congratulate etc but not writing everything thats happening now 
there pregnant im surprised no-one else has said anything as its 
ment for first tri section or another section not while we are all 
nervously waiting still in the 2ww
:shrug:


----------



## lillichloe

I'm sorry if I've offended anyone I've just wanted to stick around and celebrate with the rest of the ladies on here or be sopportive for the ones that AF gets


----------



## hercfreak

Congrats on the :bfp:'s ladies.

AFM. I'm so confused right now. My temp is still dropping but my symptoms are getting stronger each day. My boobs are throbbing that much it feels like they're trying to jump off my chest! I'm tired every afternoon (I was like this with my first pregnancy last year) and I've been gradually feeling more sick each day since Thursday. I done CB digi on Thur and a poundland cheapie yesterday, both :bfn:. AF is due sometime from Monday just can't work out why my temp is dropping but feel as though I should be getting a :bfp:.

Any sugestions?


----------



## Becyboo__x

hercfreak said:


> Congrats on the :bfp:'s ladies.
> 
> AFM. I'm so confused right now. My temp is still dropping but my symptoms are getting stronger each day. My boobs are trobbing that much it feels like they're trying to jump off my chest! I'm tired every afternoon (I was like this with my first pregnancy last year) and I've been gradually feeling more sick each day since Thursday. I done CB digi on Thur and a poundland cheapie yesterday, both :bfn:. AF is due sometime from Monday just can't work out why my temp is dropping but feel as though I should be getting a :bfp:.
> 
> Any sugestions?

Im not sure with temps as i haven't managed to temp
in a cycle yet i always forget to :dohh: i thought if temp
dropped majorly it wasn't good but if it does abit it still can
be good.. im probably 100% wrong if so ignore me completely!
Your symptoms sounds so good! and its so good your feeling
positive keep it up! .. It might still be early yet wait out a few
more days and retest 

Hope AF stays away! :dust:


----------



## BabyHopes.

baby_maybe said:


> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Ok finally some news from me. CD31 today and 3 days late for af (I'm assuming around 15dpo). I tested on monday (bfn), and weds (bfn). Today this morning I decidid to test with fmu and if i'm not mistaken :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for the support during the tww, it really can be the most frustrating time. Good luck to everyone for some more bfp's in fertile february :)
> 
> CONGRATS! Bump Buddies? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats to you too :) Bump buddies sounds cool, what's your due date? Mine is the 25 October :)Click to expand...


That's awesome - so is mine :)


----------



## BabyHopes.

lillichloe said:


> I'm sorry if I've offended anyone I've just wanted to stick around and celebrate with the rest of the ladies on here or be sopportive for the ones that AF gets

Lilli - I felt the same as you. I'm pretty sure when you read the intro it says that we are still welcome here until as long as it's within the same thread. I'm sorry to have offended you guys. Thanks to those who are supportive - I'll move myself over so you can have your thread back.


----------



## tonkatruck

skeet9924 said:


> Oh ickle :hugs: so sorry the :witch: flew in, but happy to hear you know what is going on now.. Sending you big :hugs:

Awww, sorry to hear that IcklePand. But the good thing is that you can move on to next month's cycle and get BDing! I'm still waiting on AF. CD49 and counting....:shrug:


----------



## baby_maybe

BabyHopes. said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Ok finally some news from me. CD31 today and 3 days late for af (I'm assuming around 15dpo). I tested on monday (bfn), and weds (bfn). Today this morning I decidid to test with fmu and if i'm not mistaken :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for the support during the tww, it really can be the most frustrating time. Good luck to everyone for some more bfp's in fertile february :)
> 
> CONGRATS! Bump Buddies? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats to you too :) Bump buddies sounds cool, what's your due date? Mine is the 25 October :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's awesome - so is mine :)Click to expand...

:happydance: thats so great! Here is a link to my ntnp journal, i'll start a pregnancy one somewhen, but this is where i am for now :) https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...journey-ntnp-5-definitely-final-addition.html


----------



## Becyboo__x

lillichloe said:


> I'm sorry if I've offended anyone I've just wanted to stick around and celebrate with the rest of the ladies on here or be sopportive for the ones that AF gets

:nope:

Don't be daft!
its fine to stick around for sure!! its nice to see
people who have got there bfp it really is and all i
have seen from you is congratulating people or giving
your support to those who haven't and are moving onto
next cycle.. your not basically saying every little detail
about your pregnancy appointments or whatever .. 

:hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

BabyHopes. said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I've offended anyone I've just wanted to stick around and celebrate with the rest of the ladies on here or be sopportive for the ones that AF gets
> 
> Lilli - I felt the same as you. I'm pretty sure when you read the intro it says that we are still welcome here until as long as it's within the same thread. I'm sorry to have offended you guys. Thanks to those who are supportive - I'll move myself over so you can have your thread back.Click to expand...

:nope:
same to you silly sausage stick around!
its nice for the support to everyone you all
give 

:hugs:


----------



## tonkatruck

Big, big, big congratulations to the February BPFers. That's really great news! Especially after all the weirdness that some of us have been having this month. I think it is the leap year effect that is affecting us all! Would be lovely to hear from someone due to test on the 29th, what a cool way to spend your extra day of the year!!!


----------



## stmw

Heya everyone 

Congrats on all the :bfp: so far!! 

Can I join please? Ovulated on the 16/17th , AF due 28/29.

I think ill be testing around the 25th with FRER and see how it goes!! 

:happydance:

:dust: :dust:

xxxxxxx


----------



## carlyjade86

Hi girls!
Hope u don't mind me popping up but I was a feb tester and got my :bfp: this morning on CD 31, 3 days late! Had the 1st one at 5:52am and second @ 6:30pm - both clear blue digi's!! So excited but so shocked too... Can't quite get my head around!! 

Congrats to those who have there :bfp:, fingers crossed for those still waiting and keep the faith for those who r out this month! I was the biggest cynic ever and I've finally nailed it! We are all "other people" to someone else!! :hugs:


----------



## stmw

carlyjade86 said:


> Hi girls!
> Hope u don't mind me popping up but I was a feb tester and got my :bfp: this morning on CD 31, 3 days late!

congratulations!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: xxxx


----------



## carlyjade86

Thank yoooooooou!!! :D


----------



## baby_maybe

stmw said:


> Heya everyone
> 
> Congrats on all the :bfp: so far!!
> 
> Can I join please? Ovulated on the 16/17th , AF due 28/29.
> 
> I think ill be testing around the 25th with FRER and see how it goes!!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> :dust: :dust:
> 
> xxxxxxx

Welcome to the thread :wave: Good luck with your frer :flower:



carlyjade86 said:


> Hi girls!
> Hope u don't mind me popping up but I was a feb tester and got my :bfp: this morning on CD 31, 3 days late! Had the 1st one at 5:52am and second @ 6:30pm - both clear blue digi's!! So excited but so shocked too... Can't quite get my head around!!
> 
> Congrats to those who have there :bfp:, fingers crossed for those still waiting and keep the faith for those who r out this month! I was the biggest cynic ever and I've finally nailed it! We are all "other people" to someone else!! :hugs:

Hi carly, congrats on your bfp :happydance: I got mine too this morning on CD31, 3 days late :D


----------



## DBZ34

drsquid said:


> so ive been trying and trying to think of a sensitive way of saying this but.. perhaps people should bear in mind that this thread is predominantly for discussion of the stress of the two week wait. the excitement of finally getting a bfp and support when a bfn occurs or af arrives. many people have been trying for a very long time and out of respect for them and everyone else who is struggling, perhaps once the exciting news has sunk in, it is time to move to a first trimester discussion forum




Becyboo__x said:


> I was going to say this but i didn't know how to say it
> without getting people arguing or biting my head off...
> its okay if people are putting supportive words aka to others
> and letting us all know they got there good news and we can
> congratulate etc but not writing everything thats happening now
> there pregnant im surprised no-one else has said anything as its
> ment for first tri section or another section not while we are all
> nervously waiting still in the 2ww
> :shrug:


I was trying to say the same thing, but without saying it directly...So thank you. 

I do want to hear about other people's pregnancies, I just thought maybe starting a journal would be more appropriate place for some of the things some people are posting. Or maybe even a Feb testers group over in first tri, so everyone can stay together! 

The ladies who have gotten their BFPs have been really supportive and gracious about it and I don't want you all to feel like you have to leave. Please stay! I'm very happy to have you here. I feel like you ladies give me hope. Something to aspire to. But I think if I've just gotten AF, reading some of the posts that have been going on might be really tough. 

I generally enjoy reading what everyone has to say, but some things should just be written in a pregnancy journal. I hate to bring down the PMA going on in this thread, so I hope we can get right back to it. 

Sorry.


----------



## DBZ34

And you ladies are right! You are more than welcome to stick around and watch how the rest of the month unfolds and find more bump buddies. I think that's how MrsMM wants this thread to be...And popping in and telling us about how things are going is fine too. :) I also appreciate when you share your BFP stories/symptoms and how early/late you tested. If you left, who'd give us hope that it could happen? It's all part of the journey and I'm glad you all are willing to share it. :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

stmw said:


> Heya everyone
> 
> Congrats on all the :bfp: so far!!
> 
> Can I join please? Ovulated on the 16/17th , AF due 28/29.
> 
> I think ill be testing around the 25th with FRER and see how it goes!!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> :dust: :dust:
> 
> xxxxxxx

Welcome!! :wave:



carlyjade86 said:


> Hi girls!
> Hope u don't mind me popping up but I was a feb tester and got my :bfp: this morning on CD 31, 3 days late!

Congrats!! :yipee:



DBZ34 said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> so ive been trying and trying to think of a sensitive way of saying this but.. perhaps people should bear in mind that this thread is predominantly for discussion of the stress of the two week wait. the excitement of finally getting a bfp and support when a bfn occurs or af arrives. many people have been trying for a very long time and out of respect for them and everyone else who is struggling, perhaps once the exciting news has sunk in, it is time to move to a first trimester discussion forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> I was going to say this but i didn't know how to say it
> without getting people arguing or biting my head off...
> its okay if people are putting supportive words aka to others
> and letting us all know they got there good news and we can
> congratulate etc but not writing everything thats happening now
> there pregnant im surprised no-one else has said anything as its
> ment for first tri section or another section not while we are all
> nervously waiting still in the 2ww
> :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was trying to say the same thing, but without saying it directly...So thank you.
> 
> I do want to hear about other people's pregnancies, I just thought maybe starting a journal would be more appropriate place for some of the things some people are posting. Or maybe even a Feb testers group over in first tri, so everyone can stay together!
> 
> The ladies who have gotten their BFPs have been really supportive and gracious about it and I don't want you all to feel like you have to leave. Please stay! I'm very happy to have you here. I feel like you ladies give me hope. Something to aspire to. But I think if I've just gotten AF, reading some of the posts that have been going on might be really tough.
> 
> Not to be the finger pointer and please correct me if I'm wrong...but I think the others were thinking about one person in particular... I hate to bring down the PMA going on in this thread, but some things should just be written in a pregnancy journal.
> 
> Sorry.Click to expand...

I didn't mean it in a horrible way i haven't got a bad
bone in my body! Just something that probably needed to be
said but IF your giving support either way what happens with
someone then that is lovely and much appreciated and it would
be nice for it to carry on as that is what these threads are for..

Just don't want to start something off by quoting the other
person and agreeing :shrug: but seems theres a few that agree
too so it makes me feel abit better.. 

Good idea though for the thread in the other section i had
it with my 1st pregnancy and i made so many friends from it
and we all stuck together was so nice!


----------



## moose31

so I am planning for next cycle (eventhough I havent gotten AF) Iam still BFN soo I wanna try temping my problem is I work a few night shifts a month not as many as I used to but stilll...
any advice about when to temp if I have worked overnight or will it just be completely inaccurate?


----------



## DBZ34

Becyboo__x said:


> I didn't mean it in a horrible way i haven't got a bad
> bone in my body! Just something that probably needed to be
> said but IF your giving support either way what happens with
> someone then that is lovely and much appreciated and it would
> be nice for it to carry on as that is what these threads are for..
> 
> Just don't want to start something off by quoting the other
> person and agreeing :shrug: but seems theres a few that agree
> too so it makes me feel abit better..
> 
> Good idea though for the thread in the other section i had
> it with my 1st pregnancy and i made so many friends from it
> and we all stuck together was so nice!

Oh, I never thought anyone meant it in a horrible way. I certainly didn't either. I was just glad I wasn't the only one feeling that way. And I don't want it to turn into a big thing either. I think we all have good intentions on this board. I was just quoting so when I said what I said, it would make sense...but maybe I'll fix my post slightly.


----------



## DBZ34

moose31 said:


> so I am planning for next cycle (eventhough I havent gotten AF) Iam still BFN soo I wanna try temping my problem is I work a few night shifts a month not as many as I used to but stilll...
> any advice about when to temp if I have worked overnight or will it just be completely inaccurate?

I think if you sleep at least 3 hours when you get home (and you don't do any exercise or anything before you go to sleep) you should be fine. If the temperature looks way too weird or erratic, you could always discard it. But you should still be able to see the overall pattern and the temperature shift for ovulation. 

Do you work your shifts in a row or are they spaced out?


----------



## moose31

DBZ34 said:


> moose31 said:
> 
> 
> so I am planning for next cycle (eventhough I havent gotten AF) Iam still BFN soo I wanna try temping my problem is I work a few night shifts a month not as many as I used to but stilll...
> any advice about when to temp if I have worked overnight or will it just be completely inaccurate?
> 
> I think if you sleep at least 3 hours when you get home (and you don't do any exercise or anything before you go to sleep) you should be fine. If the temperature looks way too weird or erratic, you could always discard it. But you should still be able to see the overall pattern and the temperature shift for ovulation.
> 
> Do you work your shifts in a row or are they spaced out?Click to expand...

hmmm most of the time I try to work three shifts in a row.....Does running around like a crazy person trying to get everything finished before coming home and crashing count as exercise lol I once wore a pedometer to work out of curiosity and by the end of a 12h shift i'd done 6 miles:) not bad. Anywho ill try it,


----------



## DBZ34

moose31 said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moose31 said:
> 
> 
> so I am planning for next cycle (eventhough I havent gotten AF) Iam still BFN soo I wanna try temping my problem is I work a few night shifts a month not as many as I used to but stilll...
> any advice about when to temp if I have worked overnight or will it just be completely inaccurate?
> 
> I think if you sleep at least 3 hours when you get home (and you don't do any exercise or anything before you go to sleep) you should be fine. If the temperature looks way too weird or erratic, you could always discard it. But you should still be able to see the overall pattern and the temperature shift for ovulation.
> 
> Do you work your shifts in a row or are they spaced out?Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm most of the time I try to work three shifts in a row.....Does running around like a crazy person trying to get everything finished before coming home and crashing count as exercise lol I once wore a pedometer to work out of curiosity and by the end of a 12h shift i'd done 6 miles:) not bad. Anywho ill try it,Click to expand...


Lol! You are busy! 6 miles! That's impressive. It's probably fine, as long as you sleep the three hours. I'd just make a note of it on your chart. There's also the possibility of adjusting your temps, depending on what time you usually take them and then what time you take it when you're on nights...


----------



## carlyjade86

I understand what u ladies mean. I know 1st hand what it feels like seein the witch every month to see someone else achieve what we r all aspiring to! It's hard. But as I said in my other post, we all are 'other people' to someone else. We'll all get there! 

I personally don't feel ready to move yet, havin only found out today... But I did have a gander but all the screen names I recognise and love are still here thus far :( its lonely over in 1st trimester... Lol. 

I wish I could offer you all some wisdom of how I managed to "nail it" but I have NO IDEA!! For all the mths I spent temping and charting and lubing and opkin and softcuping and got no where, this mth I did none of it, had :sex: only once durin what, lookin bk, mustve been my fertile period and spent the rest of the time HATING my OH!! No symptoms other than bad skin, sore boobs and feelin hot @ night - all pre menstrual things! 
I joined weight watchers, resigned myself to not gettin pregnant so losing weight instead and while now, it doesn't look as tho I'm goin to be back in my jeans soon!! :rofl:

It just goes to show that when we get too consumed by ttc, we must do ourselves more harm than good. That and it literally is just a game of chance!! We will all be part of that 20% when we least expect it! 

My hopes, wishes, prayers and love goes out to any1 who has gone thru and is goin thru this thing we call TTC! 

:dust:


----------



## carlyjade86

Sorry for delay in posts. I take ages on my iPhone :doh:


----------



## SJDsMommy

BabyHopes. said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I've offended anyone I've just wanted to stick around and celebrate with the rest of the ladies on here or be sopportive for the ones that AF gets
> 
> Lilli - I felt the same as you. I'm pretty sure when you read the intro it says that we are still welcome here until as long as it's within the same thread. I'm sorry to have offended you guys. Thanks to those who are supportive - I'll move myself over so you can have your thread back.Click to expand...

Agreed. Come on Ladies, apparently we suddenly aren't welcome here anymore :dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

SJDsMommy said:


> Agreed. Come on Ladies, apparently we suddenly aren't welcome here anymore :dohh:

No-one said that and i think 2 of us have explained
it well enough and a few have "Liked" the posts and i
even said i wasn't being nasty and sorry if it sounded it
but i didn't put it in a bad way it was truthful ...

Anyone obviously is welcome just the point of cutting it short
and not writing all about whats going on with you like a journal. Its nice to
still have people around so they can give us support and 
advice and there symptoms .. or even kind words .. 

Its fine if you've just got your :bfp: and want to stick around
as its daunting to go somewhere else for now i understand that
and to look how others are getting on and hopefully buddy up

No-one said to get lost and don't come back :nope:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Agreed. Come on Ladies, apparently we suddenly aren't welcome here anymore :dohh:
> 
> No-one said that and i think 2 of us have explained
> it well enough and a few have "Liked" the posts and i
> even said i wasn't being nasty and sorry if it sounded it
> but i didn't put it in a bad way it was truthful ...
> 
> Anyone obviously is welcome just the point of cutting it short
> and not writing all about whats going on with you like a journal. Its nice to
> still have people around so they can give us support and
> advice and there symptoms .. or even kind words ..
> 
> Its fine if you've just got your :bfp: and want to stick around
> as its daunting to go somewhere else for now i understand that
> and to look how others are getting on and hopefully buddy up
> 
> No-one said to get lost and don't come back :nope:Click to expand...

LOL I was being sarcastic..thats why I put that smiley face there.. but theres two main reasons I stick around here - one being there isnt really an active thread for october babies, I mean theres one lurking around that I have peeked into from time to time but its rather quiet. (and I dont want to make one myself)

and two - I kind of figured we'd all be staying here till the end, when everyone was done testing and then move on.


----------



## SJDsMommy

But for anyone who does get/has already gotten their BFP and have an october due date - this is the thread I've been posting on.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/874412-anybody-else-due-october-18.html

Like I said its been quiet, maybe we can change that :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats to all the new :bfp:'s!!

OP - what/who is St Patty!?


----------



## Becyboo__x

St patricks day i think :winkwink:
(please correct me if i am wrong)


----------



## crystalclaro

hate typing these word " I'm out " but yea thats where I am again!!! did the BBT thing this month on FF and it look so promising , they gave me 77 points and a high chance of conceiving based on when we BD..... this sucks :(


----------



## honeycheeks

crystalclaro said:


> hate typing these word " I'm out " but yea thats where I am again!!! did the BBT thing this month on FF and it look so promising , they gave me 77 points and a high chance of conceiving based on when we BD..... this sucks :(

Did AF come already. You are not out until AF shows up. I am hoping there is still a chance for you.


----------



## honeycheeks

13 dpo and have been having weird cramps im pm for 2 days. it feels like jabs behind the belly button and is only in late evenings, a few hours before bed. Never felt these cramps before. Also had painful bbs just suddenly last evening. Today morning I have been feeling more crampy and the pains are still still. Feels like AF is coming in soon. :nope:


----------



## honeycheeks

BabyHopes. said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I've offended anyone I've just wanted to stick around and celebrate with the rest of the ladies on here or be sopportive for the ones that AF gets
> 
> Lilli - I felt the same as you. I'm pretty sure when you read the intro it says that we are still welcome here until as long as it's within the same thread. I'm sorry to have offended you guys. Thanks to those who are supportive - I'll move myself over so you can have your thread back.Click to expand...

I always found it nice to have people who have just gotten their BFPs to support the rest of us who are on the same journey. I would think this thread is for all of us, not just for ppl who dint get their BFPs this cycle. Stick around BabyHopes and Lili and other BFPérs. You are the motivation for other tww'ers like me.


----------



## NT123

I'm a bfp'er still stalking the thread and happily will continue to do so as i love to see the support everyone gives and issues i identified with for months on end with lots of ladies on this thread being the only people to talk to. I cant wait to see more bfp's and you lovely ladies can ask the questions, vent, do whatever u need to and if I can help I will. I guess it just takes a little bit of sensitivity from those lucky ( and it is such a game of luck) enough to have conceived to understand and remember the frustration and emotionality of journey of ttc. Xx


----------



## SIEGAL

DBZ34 said:


> And you ladies are right! You are more than welcome to stick around and watch how the rest of the month unfolds and find more bump buddies. I think that's how MrsMM wants this thread to be...And popping in and telling us about how things are going is fine too. :) I also appreciate when you share your BFP stories/symptoms and how early/late you tested. If you left, who'd give us hope that it could happen? It's all part of the journey and I'm glad you all are willing to share it. :)

OOh! right now I am agonizing over whether it is worth testing at almost 9 DPO and if I should have symptoms yet. It would be great if we could get some sort of tally of when the ladies who got their BFPs this month got it at what DPO and if they had symptoms. This is a great idea


----------



## Sholi

carlyjade86 said:


> I understand what u ladies mean. I know 1st hand what it feels like seein the witch every month to see someone else achieve what we r all aspiring to! It's hard. But as I said in my other post, we all are 'other people' to someone else. We'll all get there!
> 
> I personally don't feel ready to move yet, havin only found out today... But I did have a gander but all the screen names I recognise and love are still here thus far :( its lonely over in 1st trimester... Lol.
> 
> I wish I could offer you all some wisdom of how I managed to "nail it" but I have NO IDEA!! For all the mths I spent temping and charting and lubing and opkin and softcuping and got no where, this mth I did none of it, had :sex: only once durin what, lookin bk, mustve been my fertile period and spent the rest of the time HATING my OH!! No symptoms other than bad skin, sore boobs and feelin hot @ night - all pre menstrual things!
> I joined weight watchers, resigned myself to not gettin pregnant so losing weight instead and while now, it doesn't look as tho I'm goin to be back in my jeans soon!! :rofl:
> 
> It just goes to show that when we get too consumed by ttc, we must do ourselves more harm than good. That and it literally is just a game of chance!! We will all be part of that 20% when we least expect it!
> 
> My hopes, wishes, prayers and love goes out to any1 who has gone thru and is goin thru this thing we call TTC!
> 
> :dust:

Hiya, I don't like to symptom spot because I just don't think it helps with the obsession but you are the only person that's mentioned bad skin. I look like I've gone back in time to my teens!!!! It started with about 3 spots that I put down to ovulation but it's worse now. I refuse to put my hopes up, but int 6 months ttc, my skin hasn't been like this.

You don't need to leave, it's like someone said, it doesn't help to have updates on someone's pregnancy every few hours when we are all struggling at times. However it's lovely to hear the occasional update. 

Now ditch the weight watchers and spend ur money on stretchy pants!!:flower:


----------



## ginny83

hey I was wondering if someone could have a look at my chart. I got crosshairs to say I O'd but my temps don't seemed to have shifted higher that much. Any feedback would be helpful :)


----------



## carlyjade86

Yea I get that. But I like to think I'm not cuckoo so don't intend on obsessing. Just going to live life as I always did for now! Was 8wks with my 1st n he was pretty much kept pickled in jack Daniels for that time I didn't kno he was there! Lol. Now obviously I'm not going to hit the bottle, but I think all the panic n wat u can't eat n can't do does more harm. If I want my morning milky coffee, I just might!! Wow I'm a badass ;) 

I just want every one to keep the faith. I'm proof that even wen it feels like it won't ever happen, it will!!

I'm going to keep up with the WW classes for a few more weeks n try to continue the theory of it after, but eatin more obviously. It's not a diet, it's a life style change. And eating this healthily is only going to help me n my pumpkin seed! And I'm maid of honour for my sister 7mths after birth. I cannot afford the 3stone I put on with my son!!! Lol


----------



## hercfreak

Well that's me out, major temp drop this morning & the :witch: has now showed her ugly head. Moving onto Mar, only 2 more tries until we see the fertility specialist.

Good luck & :dust: to everyone still waiting to test.


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies. Well I did another clearblue test last night and again got a + but this time it was a thicker line. This prompted me to test again.this morning and i have got the faintest of lines on a pink.dye superdrug 10 miu test Im in shock.

I.understand the ladies that have said that this thread is not the place to post pregnancy related posts such buying things for your beanie this does hurt sometimes. I agree its helpfull to know yoyr symptoms etc as this gives hope in.the darkness of the tww. I love this thread and do not want to leave just yet. Sprinking all twwers with baby dust and sending hugs to those who are continuing their journey. 

Will upload pics in a bit as im still lazing in bed.


----------



## Jen_mom24

Hi ladies! 
Congratulations to all the BFPs! 
Hope everyone else is doing well, sorry the witch got u hun, but onwards and upwards! Afm im still in limbo, still no witch, no signs of her either! Lots of BFNs but still a few symptoms, sore bbs, nausea,emotional and tired. And I keep feeling a strange heavy pressure in my lower abdo. Not sure what that is. 
Maybe its worth me getting some different tests? I have been using ICs. Any advice??


----------



## mas

10dpo and BFN :( 

Congrats to all xxx


----------



## mas

debzie said:


> Morning ladies. Well I did another clearblue test last night and again got a + but this time it was a thicker line. This prompted me to test again.this morning and i have got the faintest of lines on a pink.dye superdrug 10 miu test Im in shock.
> 
> I.understand the ladies that have said that this thread is not the place to post pregnancy related posts such buying things for your beanie this does hurt sometimes. I agree its helpfull to know yoyr symptoms etc as this gives hope in.the darkness of the tww. I love this thread and do not want to leave just yet. Sprinking all twwers with baby dust and sending hugs to those who are continuing their journey.
> 
> Will upload pics in a bit as im still lazing in bed.

Just realised we had a MC 1day away from each other in 2010 Hugs hun xxxx


----------



## debzie

Pics from last night (clearblue) and this morning.
 



Attached Files:







new phone pics 003.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 15









new phone pics 004.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 13









new phone pics 007.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 16









new phone pics 008.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mas

debzie said:


> Pics from last night (clearblue) and this morning.

Congrats I can see the lines!!! xxx


----------



## debzie

mas said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. Well I did another clearblue test last night and again got a + but this time it was a thicker line. This prompted me to test again.this morning and i have got the faintest of lines on a pink.dye superdrug 10 miu test Im in shock.
> 
> I.understand the ladies that have said that this thread is not the place to post pregnancy related posts such buying things for your beanie this does hurt sometimes. I agree its helpfull to know yoyr symptoms etc as this gives hope in.the darkness of the tww. I love this thread and do not want to leave just yet. Sprinking all twwers with baby dust and sending hugs to those who are continuing their journey.
> 
> Will upload pics in a bit as im still lazing in bed.
> 
> Just realised we had a MC 1day away from each other in 2010 Hugs hun xxxxClick to expand...

Hi mas I actually found out at a scan that day but went on to misscarry on the 5th. So sorry for your loss and hope that this is your month too.


----------



## mas

Thanks

I hope so too got a BFN at 10dpo fear I'm out now! :(


XXXX


Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## debzie

mas said:


> Thanks
> 
> I hope so too got a BFN at 10dpo fear I'm out now! :(
> 
> 
> XXXX
> 
> 
> Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxxx

Thanks mas I usually get negatives until after af is due have with all my pregnancies so dont give up yet hun its still early. x


----------



## honeycheeks

debzie said:


> Pics from last night (clearblue) and this morning.

Congratulations debzie..wish you a h&h 9 months


----------



## honeycheeks

ginny83 said:


> hey I was wondering if someone could have a look at my chart. I got crosshairs to say I O'd but my temps don't seemed to have shifted higher that much. Any feedback would be helpful :)

your chart looks good. You are likely to see a bigger rise in the coming days.


----------



## mas

Thanks Debz hope so! have not been pregnant since my MC and i have been down with the flu so not so hopeful xxx


----------



## debzie

I was ill during ov, it can help supress your "killer" cells that kill off sperm so good luck. x


----------



## missbabes

Morning ladies, hope everyone is doing well.

Congratulations to the new BFP's, and hope there are going to be many more.

AFM: MY sharp stabbing pains have disappeared away from my hips, and randomly seemed to moved to my breasts last night briefly though I haven't felt it since.

I'm not convinced that anything that I've been feeling could lead to a BFP, but I really wish it would, as it would bring some happy news among the bad news that my whole family received yesterday. Doctors have found a growth on either my father's pancreas or liver, and in a very cruel and ironic way we have a 2ww to see where exactly it is, and what it could be. :(


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm sorry to all those the :witch: has flown in for. For those with -ve tests at early dpo, don't panic yet. I tested at 10 and 12dpo and both were stark white. I didn't test again until 15dpo and bam, there it was. You are definitely not out until af flies in :)

So some symptoms for you all still in the tww, although i still don't have that many :dohh:
From around 3-9dpo i had varying degrees of pinky/orangey/browny cm and had cramps as if af was on the way (i actually thought she would turn up at any moment), the spotting that i usually get 1-2 days before af however, never appeared (this is when i started suspecting something different was going on). So as i said above i tested 2 days before af was due (10dpo -ve) and then again on day af was due (12dpo -ve). During this time my bbs were sore but not overly so and i wasn't really taking much notice as this is another symptom i get when af is due. When i got the -ve on the day af was due i really did feel out! I said to DH i would test again at the weekend if af hadn't appeared but wasn't holding out much hope and was making plans for a doc's visit to try and find out why all this spotting mid cycle. Fast forward to yesterday and poas with fmu and bingo my shy bfp finally appeared.

I wish everyone still in the tww the best of luck and remember you're not out until that witch shows :)


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie! Congratulations! I'm so happy for you :) xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations debzie, i see the lines on all your tests :) H&H 9 months :flower:


----------



## debzie

Thanks Amanda I hope that you get yours soon. x


----------



## mas

missbabes said:


> Morning ladies, hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Congratulations to the new BFP's, and hope there are going to be many more.
> 
> AFM: MY sharp stabbing pains have disappeared away from my hips, and randomly seemed to moved to my breasts last night briefly though I haven't felt it since.
> 
> I'm not convinced that anything that I've been feeling could lead to a BFP, but I really wish it would, as it would bring some happy news among the bad news that my whole family received yesterday. Doctors have found a growth on either my father's pancreas or liver, and in a very cruel and ironic way we have a 2ww to see where exactly it is, and what it could be. :(

Sorry about your father! hopefully its nothing serious, fingers crossed for him xxxx


----------



## debzie

Thanks baby maybe


----------



## mas

baby_maybe said:


> I'm sorry to all those the :witch: has flown in for. For those with -ve tests at early dpo, don't panic yet. I tested at 10 and 12dpo and both were stark white. I didn't test again until 15dpo and bam, there it was. You are definitely not out until af flies in :)
> 
> So some symptoms for you all still in the tww, although i still don't have that many :dohh:
> From around 3-9dpo i had varying degrees of pinky/orangey/browny cm and had cramps as if af was on the way (i actually thought she would turn up at any moment), the spotting that i usually get 1-2 days before af however, never appeared (this is when i started suspecting something different was going on). So as i said above i tested 2 days before af was due (10dpo -ve) and then again on day af was due (12dpo -ve). During this time my bbs were sore but not overly so and i wasn't really taking much notice as this is another symptom i get when af is due. When i got the -ve on the day af was due i really did feel out! I said to DH i would test again at the weekend if af hadn't appeared but wasn't holding out much hope and was making plans for a doc's visit to try and find out why all this spotting mid cycle. Fast forward to yesterday and poas with fmu and bingo my shy bfp finally appeared.
> 
> I wish everyone still in the tww the best of luck and remember you're not out until that witch shows :)

Thanks for the glimmer of hope!!! I have no ss other then Im recovering from the flu! lol! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## ginny83

Debzie - congrats and thanks for letting us know what your lead up to bfp was :)

Honeycheeks -thanks for looking at my chart :) I guess I was just expecting big temp rises

In regards to people that have got their bfp's posting. I love hearing about how people got their bfp and think it's fantastic that they're hanging around giving showing support to everyone else :) However... I think some of the posts that are just updates on pregnancy stuff only are probably more suited to a pregnancy group. I could see how some people might find it hard to hear about upcoming ultrasounds and how the baby is developing. Just my opinion


----------



## baby_maybe

I have had the worst cold/cough since about 6dpo, so fx its a good sign for you feeling not so good. Fx for a shy bfp for you xxx :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Ok I thought AF started yesterday morning as I had a bit of blood when I wiped but it seems to have stopped. Totally confused now!


----------



## debzie

ickle pand said:


> Ok I thought AF started yesterday morning as I had a bit of blood when I wiped but it seems to have stopped. Totally confused now!

very confusing cant be ib as it is too late is'nt it?


----------



## drsquid

so i decided not to symptom spot however im hoping my irritability is a sign and not just me being a stress puppy. went out with friends tonight and got stuck out a lot longer than i wanted to be there. when we left to get a cab people kept centering themselves just far enough up the block to scoop us,. i finally ended up saying something to a couple girls who did it.,., ended up being a screaming arguement and i got socked in the eye. now im all freaked out cause i have new floaters and im worried i actually damaged my eye. so totally couldnt cope with more people or an er tonight. wish me luck everything is fine in the am. the level of self loathing i have right now is impressive too because i hate that i let myself get so angry over something so stupid (worst part is id wanted to leave an hour earlier and almost started walking rather than take a cab)


----------



## Jen_mom24

Just done a test and im pretty sure theres a line!!! Can I mail it to someone so they can put it on for me as my phone doesnt seem to like photobucket
Please im shaking!


----------



## DBZ34

ginny83 said:


> hey I was wondering if someone could have a look at my chart. I got crosshairs to say I O'd but my temps don't seemed to have shifted higher that much. Any feedback would be helpful :)

You thought you ov'd around CD13, and your chart says you did. :) I think maybe because you temp in Celsius, the rises aren't going to be as big, but will be equal to a larger rise in Fahrenheit. You definitely have ov'd now though, there's a good temp shift in there. Good luck! I'm still hanging around and waiting to hear how this cycle goes for you! :)


----------



## DBZ34

ickle pand said:


> Ok I thought AF started yesterday morning as I had a bit of blood when I wiped but it seems to have stopped. Totally confused now!

Ooohh....I hope this is a good thing!! Where in your cycle are you? When do you think you ov'd?


----------



## DBZ34

Debzie! Congratulations! H&H 9 months!! :)


----------



## jrwifey18

Can you kindly put that the witch has arrived for me thanx


----------



## ickle pand

I'm really not sure when or if I ov'd. It's been 11days since DH and I DTD though, so that's the last time I could've got pregnant. Think I'll retest in the morning.


----------



## AMP26

The witch flew in for me this morning... About two minutes before I was going to test so at least I didn't waste a test this month!! We will not be trying this upcoming month as we will be doing our fertility testing (which I was desperately hoping to avoid). I'm going. To join the march thread anyway as I love following everyone through this journey.

Congrats and happy and healthy 9 months to everyone who git their BFP!!


----------



## newlywedlife

baby_maybe said:


> Ok finally some news from me. CD31 today and 3 days late for af (I'm assuming around 15dpo). I tested on monday (bfn), and weds (bfn). Today this morning I decidid to test with fmu and if i'm not mistaken :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for the support during the tww, it really can be the most frustrating time. Good luck to everyone for some more bfp's in fertile february :)

Ahhh so happy for you baby maybe!!!!! I haven't been on in awhile and just saw the big news, congrats :) :) See you in the Oct 2012 forum!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well my temp dropped on my bbt but still no AF ... =\


----------



## baby_maybe

newlywedlife said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Ok finally some news from me. CD31 today and 3 days late for af (I'm assuming around 15dpo). I tested on monday (bfn), and weds (bfn). Today this morning I decidid to test with fmu and if i'm not mistaken :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this thread for the support during the tww, it really can be the most frustrating time. Good luck to everyone for some more bfp's in fertile february :)
> 
> Ahhh so happy for you baby maybe!!!!! I haven't been on in awhile and just saw the big news, congrats :) :) See you in the Oct 2012 forum!!Click to expand...

Thanks, i'll see you there :) xx


----------



## lillichloe

carlyjade86 said:


> Yea I get that. But I like to think I'm not cuckoo so don't intend on obsessing. Just going to live life as I always did for now! Was 8wks with my 1st n he was pretty much kept pickled in jack Daniels for that time I didn't kno he was there! Lol. Now obviously I'm not going to hit the bottle, but I think all the panic n wat u can't eat n can't do does more harm. If I want my morning milky coffee, I just might!! Wow I'm a badass ;)
> 
> I just want every one to keep the faith. I'm proof that even wen it feels like it won't ever happen, it will!!
> 
> I'm going to keep up with the WW classes for a few more weeks n try to continue the theory of it after, but eatin more obviously. It's not a diet, it's a life style change. And eating this healthily is only going to help me n my pumpkin seed! And I'm maid of honour for my sister 7mths after birth. I cannot afford the 3stone I put on with my son!!! Lol

The WW meeting I attended has a policy that once you find out your preggers they suspend your membership till after birth. I wanted to stick around but my leader said no.


----------



## lillichloe

debzie said:


> Pics from last night (clearblue) and this morning.

I can see it! Whoot! Congrats!!


----------



## carlyjade86

lillichloe said:


> carlyjade86 said:
> 
> 
> Yea I get that. But I like to think I'm not cuckoo so don't intend on obsessing. Just going to live life as I always did for now! Was 8wks with my 1st n he was pretty much kept pickled in jack Daniels for that time I didn't kno he was there! Lol. Now obviously I'm not going to hit the bottle, but I think all the panic n wat u can't eat n can't do does more harm. If I want my morning milky coffee, I just might!! Wow I'm a badass ;)
> 
> I just want every one to keep the faith. I'm proof that even wen it feels like it won't ever happen, it will!!
> 
> I'm going to keep up with the WW classes for a few more weeks n try to continue the theory of it after, but eatin more obviously. It's not a diet, it's a life style change. And eating this healthily is only going to help me n my pumpkin seed! And I'm maid of honour for my sister 7mths after birth. I cannot afford the 3stone I put on with my son!!! Lol
> 
> The WW meeting I attended has a policy that once you find out your preggers they suspend your membership till after birth. I wanted to stick around but my leader said no.Click to expand...


Being do early I'm not going to tell them yet anyway. I eat more since doing WW and I eat better so I can't see it doing any harm. I never go hungry or deprive myself. Once scan is done and I tell people, I'll stop attending classes. I'll still try to follow at home but up my point allowance lol


----------



## proudmummy

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7046/6903271255_57059fc29a_m.jpg

eeeekkkkkk!!!


----------



## 28329

Congrats.


----------



## newlywedlife

proudmummy said:


> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7046/6903271255_57059fc29a_m.jpg
> 
> eeeekkkkkk!!!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats proudmummy :happydance:


----------



## DBZ34

proudmummy said:


> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7046/6903271255_57059fc29a_m.jpg
> 
> eeeekkkkkk!!!

Congratulations!! H&H 9 months!! :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

proudmummy said:


> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7046/6903271255_57059fc29a_m.jpg
> 
> eeeekkkkkk!!!

:yipee:
congrats!!


----------



## lillichloe

proudmummy said:


> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7046/6903271255_57059fc29a_m.jpg
> 
> eeeekkkkkk!!!

yay! congrats!!


----------



## debzie

Congratulations proud mummy.


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Stephers35

Contests to the new bfp's!


----------



## Sholi

proudmummy said:


> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7046/6903271255_57059fc29a_m.jpg
> 
> eeeekkkkkk!!!

Congrats it seems more real looking at the digi somehow :happydance:


----------



## honeycheeks

proudmummy said:


> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7046/6903271255_57059fc29a_m.jpg
> 
> eeeekkkkkk!!!

Congrats :yipee:!!!! Wish you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## stmw

congratulations to all the new :bfp: !!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## BabyHopes.

proudmummy said:


> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7046/6903271255_57059fc29a_m.jpg
> 
> eeeekkkkkk!!!

CONGRATS! I've had such bad luck with digitals - did you have a positive on a pink/blue first? H&H 9 months!


----------



## SIEGAL

I caved and tested and the test had no control line - it was also negative. Confused if its likely negative or just totally ignore the test. Maybe its a sign to wait to test for a few more days :nope:


----------



## ginny83

OK, well I'm 6DPO and (sorry if this is tmi) had a blob of creamy cm today which was streaked with light brown today. I always spot a couple of days before AF - but my spotting then is usually like a very light period but dark brown. 

Could this be IB? I thought 6DPO would be too early? Hope it is though, otherwise my cycle had decided to go crazy the first month I've decided to temp - so typical LOL


----------



## ginny83

SIEGAL said:


> I caved and tested and the test had no control line - it was also negative. Confused if its likely negative or just totally ignore the test. Maybe its a sign to wait to test for a few more days :nope:

Oh I think I read somewhere if there is no control line it means the test didn't work and it shouldn't be assumed as a negative. Maybe a faulty test?


----------



## haj624

tmi alert...so i went to the bathroom today my my underwear had a big wet spot and i had a little bit of discharge but it was thicker...im 4dpiui...anyone have anything like that?


----------



## gaiagirl

SIEGAL said:


> I caved and tested and the test had no control line - it was also negative. Confused if its likely negative or just totally ignore the test. Maybe its a sign to wait to test for a few more days :nope:

Definitely a faulty test! Try again. :thumbup:



ginny83 said:


> OK, well I'm 6DPO and (sorry if this is tmi) had a blob of creamy cm today which was streaked with light brown today. I always spot a couple of days before AF - but my spotting then is usually like a very light period but dark brown.
> 
> Could this be IB? I thought 6DPO would be too early? Hope it is though, otherwise my cycle had decided to go crazy the first month I've decided to temp - so typical LOL

6 DPO is the earliest it could be IB, but still definitely possible! Hope it was... :flower:



haj624 said:


> tmi alert...so i went to the bathroom today my my underwear had a big wet spot and i had a little bit of discharge but it was thicker...im 4dpiui...anyone have anything like that?

I have had lots of creamy-wettish CM during my LP in the past two cycles. I think it is the elevated estrogen and progesterone in the luteal phase that causes it. Last cycle I thought for sure it was a sign of pregnancy, but alas...not so much! :nope:


----------



## haj624

gaiagirl said:


> SIEGAL said:
> 
> 
> I caved and tested and the test had no control line - it was also negative. Confused if its likely negative or just totally ignore the test. Maybe its a sign to wait to test for a few more days :nope:
> 
> Definitely a faulty test! Try again. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> OK, well I'm 6DPO and (sorry if this is tmi) had a blob of creamy cm today which was streaked with light brown today. I always spot a couple of days before AF - but my spotting then is usually like a very light period but dark brown.
> 
> Could this be IB? I thought 6DPO would be too early? Hope it is though, otherwise my cycle had decided to go crazy the first month I've decided to temp - so typical LOLClick to expand...
> 
> 6 DPO is the earliest it could be IB, but still definitely possible! Hope it was... :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> tmi alert...so i went to the bathroom today my my underwear had a big wet spot and i had a little bit of discharge but it was thicker...im 4dpiui...anyone have anything like that?Click to expand...
> 
> I have had lots of creamy-wettish CM during my LP in the past two cycles. I think it is the elevated estrogen and progesterone in the luteal phase that causes it. Last cycle I thought for sure it was a sign of pregnancy, but alas...not so much! :nope:Click to expand...

booo ok lol


----------



## gaiagirl

Sorry to disappoint you haj624! You never know... :hugs:


----------



## haj624

gaiagirl said:


> Sorry to disappoint you haj624! You never know... :hugs:

its ok! i think its too early for me to have any symptoms anyway. im only dpiui


----------



## beachgirl22

Hi ladies! Can I still join in? I finally O'd on *CD50* (i didn't know when I would O since my cycle is so screwy, so it feels like i've been in the 4ww!! ughhh!) and now I'm 8dpo. Testing on 2/22! 

Hoping the lucky date brings my :bfp:!! The :witch: is due 2/21 and this is my last chance to conceive before starting the clomid route! Fx'd this is our cycle!

I haven't had as many "symptoms" as the other months when I'm convinced I'm pregnant just to get a BFN, but my boobs hurt alot at night, nipples super sore, and this right-sided cramp that I've had on and off for 2 days. No idea what that's about! This was the first month I actually had serious ewcm and hoping we caught the eggy in time.

Good luck to all of us and congrats to all the BFP's so far!!


----------



## SIEGAL

beachgirl22 said:


> Hi ladies! Can I still join in? I finally O'd on *CD50* (i didn't know when I would O since my cycle is so screwy, so it feels like i've been in the 4ww!! ughhh!) and now I'm 8dpo. Testing on 2/22!
> 
> Hoping the lucky date brings my :bfp:!! The :witch: is due 2/21 and this is my last chance to conceive before starting the clomid route! Fx'd this is our cycle!
> 
> I haven't had as many "symptoms" as the other months when I'm convinced I'm pregnant just to get a BFN, but my boobs hurt alot at night, nipples super sore, and this right-sided cramp that I've had on and off for 2 days. No idea what that's about! This was the first month I actually had serious ewcm and hoping we caught the eggy in time.
> 
> Good luck to all of us and congrats to all the BFP's so far!!

I am 9DPO! When I was pregnant with number 1 my nipples hurt so bad like a few days after Ovulation - and they never hurt. That was my only super early symptom - that and craving for milk (usually do not drink milk). So I have a good feeling with your sore nipples

Today I was crampy too! Too early for AF pains so hopefully it was implantation and not just gas...:dohh:

Good luck


----------



## lillichloe

haj624 said:


> tmi alert...so i went to the bathroom today my my underwear had a big wet spot and i had a little bit of discharge but it was thicker...im 4dpiui...anyone have anything like that?

The only reason I tested this time when I did was because of CM like that. I am usually dry before AF


----------



## beachgirl22

SIEGAL said:


> I am 9DPO! When I was pregnant with number 1 my nipples hurt so bad like a few days after Ovulation - and they never hurt. That was my only super early symptom - that and craving for milk (usually do not drink milk). So I have a good feeling with your sore nipples
> 
> Today I was crampy too! Too early for AF pains so hopefully it was implantation and not just gas...:dohh:
> 
> Good luck

Thank you SIEGAL! That makes me feel like maybe I'm not out this month! I've had the sore nipples before, but they feel different this time. More achey/tingly. So we'll see! hope yours was implantation too! i've been convince mine is gas too! haha

Must not POAS until 2/22!! I'm determined this time! :)


----------



## talica22

Well I'm on cd37. I ovd on cd26 so I was hoping to find something out I tested today and it said no but I still have no witch. But I have a gyno appointment on the 27 the so if i dont get it then I'll get her to blood test I've always had bad luck with pee tests


----------



## PinkLove22

beachgirl22 said:


> SIEGAL said:
> 
> 
> I am 9DPO! When I was pregnant with number 1 my nipples hurt so bad like a few days after Ovulation - and they never hurt. That was my only super early symptom - that and craving for milk (usually do not drink milk). So I have a good feeling with your sore nipples
> 
> Today I was crampy too! Too early for AF pains so hopefully it was implantation and not just gas...:dohh:
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Thank you SIEGAL! That makes me feel like maybe I'm not out this month! I've had the sore nipples before, but they feel different this time. More achey/tingly. So we'll see! hope yours was implantation too! i've been convince mine is gas too! haha
> 
> Must not POAS until 2/22!! I'm determined this time! :)Click to expand...


I also have been crampy all day today like AF was here but she's not due for another week. I've had to use a heating pad and today I woke up with a horrible cold-sneezing & runny nose. I also feel exhausted that I took a 3 hour nap around 2pm! 

Could I be having cramps from IB? I haven't had any spotting just light creamy CM.. I want to test on Tuesday when I will be 10DPO!


----------



## beachgirl22

PinkLove22 said:


> beachgirl22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIEGAL said:
> 
> 
> I am 9DPO! When I was pregnant with number 1 my nipples hurt so bad like a few days after Ovulation - and they never hurt. That was my only super early symptom - that and craving for milk (usually do not drink milk). So I have a good feeling with your sore nipples
> 
> Today I was crampy too! Too early for AF pains so hopefully it was implantation and not just gas...:dohh:
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Thank you SIEGAL! That makes me feel like maybe I'm not out this month! I've had the sore nipples before, but they feel different this time. More achey/tingly. So we'll see! hope yours was implantation too! i've been convince mine is gas too! haha
> 
> Must not POAS until 2/22!! I'm determined this time! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also have been crampy all day today like AF was here but she's not due for another week. I've had to use a heating pad and today I woke up with a horrible cold-sneezing & runny nose. I also feel exhausted that I took a 3 hour nap around 2pm!
> 
> Could I be having cramps from IB? I haven't had any spotting just light creamy CM.. I want to test on Tuesday when I will be 10DPO!Click to expand...

Your symptoms sound really good! I've read alot of BFPs where people had horrible colds so that could be a really good sign! And I think you could def be having IB cramps!


----------



## ginny83

haj624 said:


> tmi alert...so i went to the bathroom today my my underwear had a big wet spot and i had a little bit of discharge but it was thicker...im 4dpiui...anyone have anything like that?

I guess it depends on what's normal for you? It's definately a good sign for a lot of people :)

I always get thicker discharge/cm in the second half of my cycle - when I was pg it was the same for me as it is every month. From the middle to the end of my pregnancy it increased heaps - so much I had to wear a pad sometimes, gross hey? 

Fingers crossed for you Haj, hope this is your month :)


----------



## baby_maybe

For all you ladies having mid cycle spotting, this is exactly what happened to me this month. Varying degrees of pinky/orangey/browny cm right from 3dpo to 9dpo and then the normal pre-af brown light spotting didn't appear when i expected it to. I still didn't get a +ve test until 15dpo though. Good luck ladies, hopefully your bfp's are just around the corner xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats to all the new BFP's :yipee:

I'm out this cycle, AF got me over night :( see some of you over in the March thread :wave: x


----------



## ginny83

baby-maybe: thanks for sharing, I hope it's IB but I'm not going to get my hopes up! It's probably just me paying closer attention to my body


----------



## sdeitrick1

Hey ladies, just popping over to see how you are doing! Sending lots of :dust: to those still to test, :hugs: to those that the nasty witch got, and congrats to those that got their bfp!


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry the witch flew in lolly :hugs:

I'm still hopeful for you ginny, i don't normally pay that close attention to mine either. But i think if you notice something it's worth speculating about. FX for you :hugs:


----------



## Jen_mom24

Witch got me today see u all next time x


----------



## missbabes

That horrible AF got me this morning a day earlier than expected. :nope:

So onto March I go.

Good luck to everyone that's still waiting.


----------



## baby_maybe

Jen_mom24 said:


> Witch got me today see u all next time x




missbabes said:


> That horrible AF got me this morning a day earlier than expected. :nope:
> 
> So onto March I go.
> 
> Good luck to everyone that's still waiting.

So sorry girls :hugs: FX for some lovely sticky bfp's in march xxx


----------



## BabyHopes.

ginny83 said:


> SIEGAL said:
> 
> 
> I caved and tested and the test had no control line - it was also negative. Confused if its likely negative or just totally ignore the test. Maybe its a sign to wait to test for a few more days :nope:
> 
> Oh I think I read somewhere if there is no control line it means the test didn't work and it shouldn't be assumed as a negative. Maybe a faulty test?Click to expand...


I agree - the "control"'s job is to let you know the test worked. No control = unreliable! Good luck on the next one!


----------



## BabyHopes.

lillichloe said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> tmi alert...so i went to the bathroom today my my underwear had a big wet spot and i had a little bit of discharge but it was thicker...im 4dpiui...anyone have anything like that?
> 
> The only reason I tested this time when I did was because of CM like that. I am usually dry before AFClick to expand...


Ditto - I had ZERO symptoms, other than no PMS symptoms. I had LOTS of creamy CM from about 8dpo right through to the BFP. Hope this is true for you too! FX :hugs:


----------



## BabyHopes.

beachgirl22 said:


> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beachgirl22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIEGAL said:
> 
> 
> I am 9DPO! When I was pregnant with number 1 my nipples hurt so bad like a few days after Ovulation - and they never hurt. That was my only super early symptom - that and craving for milk (usually do not drink milk). So I have a good feeling with your sore nipples
> 
> Today I was crampy too! Too early for AF pains so hopefully it was implantation and not just gas...:dohh:
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Thank you SIEGAL! That makes me feel like maybe I'm not out this month! I've had the sore nipples before, but they feel different this time. More achey/tingly. So we'll see! hope yours was implantation too! i've been convince mine is gas too! haha
> 
> Must not POAS until 2/22!! I'm determined this time! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also have been crampy all day today like AF was here but she's not due for another week. I've had to use a heating pad and today I woke up with a horrible cold-sneezing & runny nose. I also feel exhausted that I took a 3 hour nap around 2pm!
> 
> Could I be having cramps from IB? I haven't had any spotting just light creamy CM.. I want to test on Tuesday when I will be 10DPO!Click to expand...
> 
> Your symptoms sound really good! I've read alot of BFPs where people had horrible colds so that could be a really good sign! And I think you could def be having IB cramps!Click to expand...


It's funny you say that - I never put two and two togther but I had a really bad sore throat yesterday, and woke up with an awful cough and congestion today. Maybe colds are good luck :)


----------



## Jai Me

Hey There Ladies, 
Let the TWW begin........I got a + OPK on Friday, and I am pretty positive I Oed on Saturday. So I am happy, excited, stressed, hopeful, anxious, everything all at one time. I am hoping March brings US all our much awaited BFP's!!!
Good Luck to all you ladies & Baby Dust!!! 
Today is 2 dpo if anyone wants to buddy up?????

Jaime


----------



## horseypants

hiya! i'm pretty sure I'm about 8-10dpo and testing on the 26th! add me to the list! I'd like to join you...


----------



## debzie

I had loads of cm this cycle following ov and then had loads of cramps from 7 dpo. Cm wentvreally watert too which is rare for me. The following day i got my bfp. To be honest this is the first cycle in aclong time that my boobs have not hurt as much. They have grown but not hurting too much yet. Hope that helps some of you ladies symptom wise.


----------



## tigerlillie

Congrats to the new :bfp:'s wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months xx

:hugs: to those who the witch has made her untimely visit

:dust: to those still to test

AFM well another whacky cycle, here I was thinking I had 'O'ed on the 17th as I would normally do had temps rise to confirm, only for my body to go all whacky on me and start light bleeding (brownish/red streaked cm) on night of 18th arghhhhhhh, temp went down under coverline today and still light bleeding (past 3 days)........I havent got a clue what is going on so I wont be testing this month .......ohhhhh well onto March I go gl all and fxed for you all xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

FERTILITY February!!!!​


:test: SUNDAY!! 2.19.12*No one, all re-testers*


:test: TODAY!! *CRYSTALCLARO, DITHY, DRSQUID, JRWIFEY18, and HERCFREAK*



:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??* DIPSYSP, ROSE1990, RDY4NUMBER2, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, MSMELODY, THAYNES, JUST 1 MORE, TTCFOR1stTIME, DOODAH, KEEDA, SWEETMERE, ES89, SHAMER87, NORAHBATTIE, SHELSUNSHINE, CUPCAKELOVING, JUMKI, MOMMY2BE7772, TGO, CAZ & BOB, MAZZY, HAPPYBEANY, SCOOBYDRLP, POMERANIAN, ASHKNOWSBEST, MOOSE31, TRYING_BABY, ANNABABE, BABYBOYLE, and LILTRAINABELLE*:paper::test:



*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *LOOKIN4BUMP, STMW, CARLYJADE86, BEACHGIRL22, and HORSEYPANTS* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!! GL FXD!:dust:



:bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *DEBZIE, BABYHOPES., LOOKIN4BUMP, BABY_MAYBE, CARLYJADE86, PROUDMUMMY, and MRSMM24*:happydance::bfp:


*LADIES...* I am so sorry to those that have been saddened further by an extra amount of conversation about BFPs and beyond. I totall understand how you all feel as I sit through the joys of everyone and all the talk each and every month. And as I am different, I use it to help me through and show me what I am trying so hard for. I know we are not all the same. My intention as DBZ34 has mentioned, when starting these threads, was to give women the opportunity to buddy-up whether that be TTC or BUMP, I wanted the PMA and happiness to be shared amongst us all. I do not have threads where no one is welcome, and I do not think that that was DRSQUIDs intention when speaking about it. EVERYONE is welcome here, I am sure you all would be surprised about how many ladies are actually stalking this thread... I have been doing them for months, and I continue. I do agree that 1st Trimester conversations are alot, especially for those that are still trying, and have been trying for some time (I was approaching 3 years, with 1 MC in there.) I do not want ANY of my testers to feel they should leave.... PLEASE do not, I have initiated a thread that is VERY friendly and has helped MANY women on BnB!!! I am starting an October 1st Trimester Thread on Tuesday 2.21.12 that I hope will help, please come on over, and it will not be limited to those that are due in October, as you know I have VERY many stalkers. I have a TTC journal in my siggy, that I know many have stopped through to read and will continue. Those that are concerned, my TEST Threads will GO on!!!! 


*SKEET9924* I did test, and BFP!! But I didn't test Saturday, was helping my brother and pregnant SIL move into their new house.... So very sorry that AF seems to have flown in on you!:hugs:


*ICKLE* so happy that AF has come to start a new TTC cycle for you, I am soooo filled with hope, trust me, it WILL happen!! :dust:


*BECYBOO_x* I am moving your date, see you then!:dust:


*DEBZIE* :happydance: Guess what?? We really are about to be Bump Buddies, I DEFINITELY see lines on all of those tests!! CONGRATS!!!


*ASHKNOWSBEST* I will post my erratic temps on my charts, I took notes along the way as I stopped properly charting after 9 DPO. They were all over the plae so don't get discouraged!:dust:


*TIGERLILLIE* Yesm waiton that temp to show OV... YAY for the TWW!!:dust:


*BABYHOPES.* I definitely see a line, you are not going crazy... CONGRATS!! Looks like you, BABY_MAYBE and myself will be BUMP BUDDIES Due the same, I am predicted 10.25.12, 10.27.02 is our DD's bday! Date is determined from LMP...


*DRSQUID* thank you for writing, that as I know from hearing in my PM box that you aren't the only one to feel that way, I think it was written in a manner that was good, but all things are up to perception and with all the hormones that are traveling through this thread, I am sure everyone has gathered feelings. I want to personally ask, that you don't leave, these threads have been great for sooo many ladies! :dust:


*HERCFREAK* same situation, my SS went down (you can read in my journal) I have to tell you though, no :af: = you are still in this!:dust:


*MOOSE31* DBZ34 is giving you a good idea, I will throw in this, it isn't as accurate as temping, outside of U/S, nothing is, but I think the CBFM is an assest... I used it!!! I believe in it!! I say find one quick and get started!!:dust:


*SJDSMOMMY* I do not think that the comment was meant negatively, and I understand now that you were joking, but, there is no need to leave the thread, all the ladies here mean no harm....


*HONEYCHEEKS* Thank you, you are exactly right about the thread... :dust:


*GINNY83* temps don't have to increase much, it is really just a matter of .04... hang in there, check out my chart.... could definitely be IB at 6DPO:dust:


*MISSBABES* I hope your dad is ok Hun!:hugs::dust:


*SIEGAL* it is best to wait about 2-3 days before testing again...:dust:


*PINKLOVE22* YES! defintely could be IB at 8 DPO... There is a chart I posted that you should look at.... page 163 :dust:


*JAI ME* YAY... TWW... FXD!:dust:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 163* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD33/18DPO: I was suppose to test yesterday, but didn't I waited until I was later... you can read more in my journal.... BFP! Ladies.... :bfp: I am passed happy, but just as far passed scared. I booked an appt with my doc for Thursday since I have had a MC and we are going to move forward from there. I am cautious, very cautious.... I thank you all for your support in each way that it was given, and I know you all know I am going nowhere, I will be here through the testing threads as long as I can. I want to send an extra special thanks to my "Secret Santa" ladies!!! Read more in the journal... Let's go Feb BFPS!!!!


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Becyboo__x

HUGE CONGRATS MRSMM!!! :cloud9:


----------



## baby_maybe

:wohoo::yipee::happydance: Ahhhhh MrsMM, i'm sooooo happy for you, congrats hunni. Wishing you a very H&H 9 months :baby:


----------



## NT123

Just popping in from the first trimester to say a MASSIVE congratulations to mrsmm on her BFP, I'm sure given all her hard work on this thread and amazing positivity she more than deserves her amazing little bubba! Congrats lady!


----------



## Becyboo__x

BTW:

No news with me still bfn's still and AF isn;t due till thursday
so i guess ill be waiting :lol:


----------



## Sunnii

Might have my BFP! 9DPO, I got a very faint line. Though appeared after 11 minutes and test is only good for ten.. still, a line there, might be an evap. Will test in a day or two to see if I get a darker line.

https://img594.imageshack.us/img594/3584/img2002kf.jpg


----------



## Sunnii

Might have my BFP! 9DPO, I got a very faint line. Though appeared after 11 minutes and test is only good for ten.. still, a line there, might be an evap. Will test in a day or two to see if I get a darker line.

https://img594.imageshack.us/img594/3584/img2002kf.jpg


----------



## karry1412

Lots of people to congratulate in this post!! Anababe, immy11, debzie, BabyHopes, baby_maybe, lookin4bump, carlyjade86 & proudmummy - Congratulations! Hope you all have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:

hasti2011, AMP26, ickle pand, crystalclaro, hercfreak, Jen_mom24, jrwifey18 & ttc_lolly - Sorry to hear AF got you all too. Hopefully March will be our month :flower:

ashknowsbest - I'm sure 13DPO isn't too late for IB. It may be on the late side alright but not too late at all. I just don't know how that ties in with your temp dip though. Any update yet?

Sholi - It is expensive alright but totally worth it, especially if you're having issues like you're having. Let me know how you get on when you go :hugs:

skeet9924 - Sorry to hear your OH has decided he wants to stop TTC for a while. Do you think maybe the anniversary is effecting his decision? You refer to it as "your loss" but it's his too - I'm sure you know that but just in case it's something you hadn't considered. Either way I hope he changes his mine soon & sorry if I've put my foot in it :blush:

Bay - I am so so sorry to hear about your loss. How are you holding up? And your OH? :hugs:

leahsmama - Definitely sounds like you have your hands full! Is your 2 year olf ok now??

lillichloe - I don't think you could offend anyone if you tried!! I, for one, am very glad you've stuck around! :hugs:

SIEGAL - Sorry to hear you got a negative but you both tested early AND seemed to have a faulty test. Hopefully if you test again in a few days you'll have better luck on both counts.

mas - 10DPO is still very early so try not to be too down about it. Have you any update?

missbabes - I'm so sorry to hear about your father. I hope everything works ok & I'll pray for you & your family. Also sorry AF got you :hugs:

drsquid - Sounds like you had an eventful night! :wacko: How's your eye now?

ginny83 - 6DPO is on the early side for IB but I'm sure it's not unheard of! Fingers crossed!!

beachgirl22 - Welcome! :wave: CD50?? Wow! You must be so relieved to finally be counting your DPOs! Maybe the right sided cramp were ovulation pains?

PinkLove22 - Some women have reported feeling IB pains alright so you never know!! Fingers crossed!

Jai Me - I love getting positive OPKs! It's so exciting & brings so much hope! I can't wait to get mine... Good luck :flower:

*AFM -* CD16 now. Three weeks until AF is due. My cycles are longer than the norm but I like to start my OPKs early just in case. Hopefully they'll turn positive any day now. My "green days" on FF start today with the "greenest" being Thursday. Apart from that I don't have anything to report... :coffee:


----------



## baby_maybe

Fx Sunnii, i can see a really faint line, but not sure if there is colour. Good idea to leave it and test in a couple of days, thats what i did and eventually the line appeared :thumbup:


----------



## karry1412

MrsMM24 - OH MY GOD!! I'm so happy for you!!! Best of luck for Thursday & I hope you have such a happy & healthy nine months!!! :baby:

Sunnii - That's great news! I really hope those lines get darker for you!


----------



## Number2in2012

OMG!!!!!!!!!CONGRATS ON ALL THE RECENT BFP's!!!!I AM SOOO EXCITED FOR YOU LADIES!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:: happydance::happydance::happydance:H&H 9 MONTHS TO YOU ALL AND BABY DUST WHO STILL HAVE YET TO TEST AND FXed FOR BFP"S NEXT CYCLE FOR EVERYONE THE WITCH GOT!


----------



## debzie

Big congratulations mrsmm we have talked about being bump buddes for so long and it has finally happened for both of us. October rainbow babies. You so deserve this with all the positivity you bring to all of us ladies on your threads.


----------



## honeycheeks

Congratulations MrsMM, that is a very well deserved BFP. Hope it is a sticky bean. Wish you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## newlywedlife

MrsMM24 said:


> FERTILITY February!!!!​
> 
> 
> :test: SUNDAY!! 2.19.12*No one, all re-testers*
> 
> 
> :test: TODAY!! *CRYSTALCLARO, DITHY, DRSQUID, JRWIFEY18, and HERCFREAK*
> 
> 
> 
> :coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??* DIPSYSP, ROSE1990, RDY4NUMBER2, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, MSMELODY, THAYNES, JUST 1 MORE, TTCFOR1stTIME, DOODAH, KEEDA, SWEETMERE, ES89, SHAMER87, NORAHBATTIE, SHELSUNSHINE, CUPCAKELOVING, JUMKI, MOMMY2BE7772, TGO, CAZ & BOB, MAZZY, HAPPYBEANY, SCOOBYDRLP, POMERANIAN, ASHKNOWSBEST, MOOSE31, TRYING_BABY, ANNABABE, BABYBOYLE, and LILTRAINABELLE*:paper::test:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *LOOKIN4BUMP, STMW, CARLYJADE86, BEACHGIRL22, and HORSEYPANTS* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *DEBZIE, BABYHOPES., LOOKIN4BUMP, BABY_MAYBE, CARLYJADE86, PROUDMUMMY, and MRSMM24*:happydance::bfp:
> 
> 
> *LADIES...* I am so sorry to those that have been saddened further by an extra amount of conversation about BFPs and beyond. I totall understand how you all feel as I sit through the joys of everyone and all the talk each and every month. And as I am different, I use it to help me through and show me what I am trying so hard for. I know we are not all the same. My intention as DBZ34 has mentioned, when starting these threads, was to give women the opportunity to buddy-up whether that be TTC or BUMP, I wanted the PMA and happiness to be shared amongst us all. I do not have threads where no one is welcome, and I do not think that that was DRSQUIDs intention when speaking about it. EVERYONE is welcome here, I am sure you all would be surprised about how many ladies are actually stalking this thread... I have been doing them for months, and I continue. I do agree that 1st Trimester conversations are alot, especially for those that are still trying, and have been trying for some time (I was approaching 3 years, with 1 MC in there.) I do not want ANY of my testers to feel they should leave.... PLEASE do not, I have initiated a thread that is VERY friendly and has helped MANY women on BnB!!! I am starting an October 1st Trimester Thread on Tuesday 2.21.12 that I hope will help, please come on over, and it will not be limited to those that are due in October, as you know I have VERY many stalkers. I have a TTC journal in my siggy, that I know many have stopped through to read and will continue. Those that are concerned, my TEST Threads will GO on!!!!
> 
> 
> *SKEET9924* I did test, and BFP!! But I didn't test Saturday, was helping my brother and pregnant SIL move into their new house.... So very sorry that AF seems to have flown in on you!:hugs:
> 
> 
> *ICKLE* so happy that AF has come to start a new TTC cycle for you, I am soooo filled with hope, trust me, it WILL happen!! :dust:
> 
> 
> *BECYBOO_x* I am moving your date, see you then!:dust:
> 
> 
> *DEBZIE* :happydance: Guess what?? We really are about to be Bump Buddies, I DEFINITELY see lines on all of those tests!! CONGRATS!!!
> 
> 
> *ASHKNOWSBEST* I will post my erratic temps on my charts, I took notes along the way as I stopped properly charting after 9 DPO. They were all over the plae so don't get discouraged!:dust:
> 
> 
> *TIGERLILLIE* Yesm waiton that temp to show OV... YAY for the TWW!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *BABYHOPES.* I definitely see a line, you are not going crazy... CONGRATS!! Looks like you, BABY_MAYBE and myself will be BUMP BUDDIES Due the same, I am predicted 10.25.12, 10.27.02 is our DD's bday! Date is determined from LMP...
> 
> 
> *DRSQUID* thank you for writing, that as I know from hearing in my PM box that you aren't the only one to feel that way, I think it was written in a manner that was good, but all things are up to perception and with all the hormones that are traveling through this thread, I am sure everyone has gathered feelings. I want to personally ask, that you don't leave, these threads have been great for sooo many ladies! :dust:
> 
> 
> *HERCFREAK* same situation, my SS went down (you can read in my journal) I have to tell you though, no :af: = you are still in this!:dust:
> 
> 
> *MOOSE31* DBZ34 is giving you a good idea, I will throw in this, it isn't as accurate as temping, outside of U/S, nothing is, but I think the CBFM is an assest... I used it!!! I believe in it!! I say find one quick and get started!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SJDSMOMMY* I do not think that the comment was meant negatively, and I understand now that you were joking, but, there is no need to leave the thread, all the ladies here mean no harm....
> 
> 
> *HONEYCHEEKS* Thank you, you are exactly right about the thread... :dust:
> 
> 
> *GINNY83* temps don't have to increase much, it is really just a matter of .04... hang in there, check out my chart.... could definitely be IB at 6DPO:dust:
> 
> 
> *MISSBABES* I hope your dad is ok Hun!:hugs::dust:
> 
> 
> *SIEGAL* it is best to wait about 2-3 days before testing again...:dust:
> 
> 
> *PINKLOVE22* YES! defintely could be IB at 8 DPO... There is a chart I posted that you should look at.... page 163 :dust:
> 
> 
> *JAI ME* YAY... TWW... FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 163* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD33/18DPO: I was suppose to test yesterday, but didn't I waited until I was later... you can read more in my journal.... BFP! Ladies.... :bfp: I am passed happy, but just as far passed scared. I booked an appt with my doc for Thursday since I have had a MC and we are going to move forward from there. I am cautious, very cautious.... I thank you all for your support in each way that it was given, and I know you all know I am going nowhere, I will be here through the testing threads as long as I can. I want to send an extra special thanks to my "Secret Santa" ladies!!! Read more in the journal... Let's go Feb BFPS!!!!
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Congrats MrsMM!!!!!!! So exciting :) I can't wait for your new October due date thread!!


----------



## Dithy

Well I am supposed to test today but don't have any tests. I did a CB digital on the 17th and reckon that it would have picked up anything positive. I have no symptoms whatsoever and I think AF is all out of whack. Feeling pretty confused, I was alway 28 day regular as clockwork until we started TTC... :(


----------



## DBZ34

Congratulations MrsMM!!!!! I am so so so so happy for you!!! 

I totally squealed with joy about it. DH thinks I'm nuts. But I can't help it. You deserve it so much and I'm so so so glad that you've finally got your BFP. :) :) :cloud9: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

And thank you for your dedication to your testing threads. Your positivity has helped so much these long months of TTC. :)


----------



## lillichloe

Yay MrsMM I am beyond excited for you :-D !!!!


----------



## PinkLove22

DBZ34 said:


> Congratulations MrsMM!!!!! I am so so so so happy for you!!!
> 
> I totally squealed with joy about it. DH thinks I'm nuts. But I can't help it. You deserve it so much and I'm so so so glad that you've finally got your BFP. :) :) :cloud9: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> And thank you for your dedication to your testing threads. Your positivity has helped so much these long months of TTC. :)

Couldnt agree more with the above! you definitely deserved that WONDERFUL BFP! I am so so happy for you and wish you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Sholi

OH MY GOD!!!!! MrsMM :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I wish you could have seen my reaction when I saw ur name on the first page!!!!


----------



## poodlefrogs

This is my first post on these forums and I'm just looking for some relief! This was my first month off bcp and I'm REALLY irregular normally so no telling about my cycle.

My BD sessions were 2/3/12 and 2/5/12 (then he went out of town on business for 4 days)

I was supposed to be ovulating between 2/5 and 2/9

This would make me 11DPO to 15DPO

*First Symptom*: 2/10/12 - to current -I never even thought of the possibility of being pregnant until I was in bed and had weird pains in my stomach...kind of like mini AF cramps. Then I started to get really gassy. To be honest, I didn't even know gas was a symptom!!! I looked it up the next day.

*Next Symptom:* 2/18/12 About 8 hours of light bleeding on the tissue when I wiped. 

*Third Symptom:* 2/18/12 to current - I'm hungry more often than normal. I'm a very regular eater (I wish my cycle was that regular). I've been getting hungry about an hour to two hours before I'm supposed to for every meal!

*Fourth Symptom:* 2/19/12 to current - I didn't realize I was moody until I was playing a video game and completely blew up at my boyfriend for "not giving me enough credit" for doing well in the game. Three minutes later I was crying my eyes out for no reason!!! I was like...I'm sorry, I have no idea what's wrong with me. I've been crying at the drop of a hat ever since.

I've also had an aversion to some food I normally love, but I guess that could be in my head. I normally am tired a lot, so it's hard to tell if I'm extra tired. My bbs feel pretty normal. My cm smells a little different.

This morning, BFN, but I'm still having all my symptoms. I would love a BFP! Could all this be in my head? Have you guys ever had symptoms and been completely wrong about being pg?


----------



## poodlefrogs

poodlefrogs said:


> *Fourth Symptom:* 2/19/12 to current - I didn't realize I was moody until I was playing a video game and completely blew up at my boyfriend for "not giving me enough credit" for doing well in the game. Three minutes later I was crying my eyes out for no reason!!! I was like...I'm sorry, I have no idea what's wrong with me. I've been crying at the drop of a hat ever since.

I that date should be 2/17/12


----------



## ginny83

Congratulations MrsMM!


----------



## Cheska

Congratulations mrsmm24 that's brilliant news!!! 
Thank you for doing these threads whilst you have been ttc. 

I feel like the witch is on her way in, really hope I'm wrong though!


----------



## PinkLove22

poodlefrogs said:


> This is my first post on these forums and I'm just looking for some relief! This was my first month off bcp and I'm REALLY irregular normally so no telling about my cycle.
> 
> My BD sessions were 2/3/12 and 2/5/12 (then he went out of town on business for 4 days)
> 
> I was supposed to be ovulating between 2/5 and 2/9
> 
> This would make me 11DPO to 15DPO
> 
> *First Symptom*: 2/10/12 - to current -I never even thought of the possibility of being pregnant until I was in bed and had weird pains in my stomach...kind of like mini AF cramps. Then I started to get really gassy. To be honest, I didn't even know gas was a symptom!!! I looked it up the next day.
> 
> *Next Symptom:* 2/18/12 About 8 hours of light bleeding on the tissue when I wiped.
> 
> *Third Symptom:* 2/18/12 to current - I'm hungry more often than normal. I'm a very regular eater (I wish my cycle was that regular). I've been getting hungry about an hour to two hours before I'm supposed to for every meal!
> 
> *Fourth Symptom:* 2/19/12 to current - I didn't realize I was moody until I was playing a video game and completely blew up at my boyfriend for "not giving me enough credit" for doing well in the game. Three minutes later I was crying my eyes out for no reason!!! I was like...I'm sorry, I have no idea what's wrong with me. I've been crying at the drop of a hat ever since.
> 
> I've also had an aversion to some food I normally love, but I guess that could be in my head. I normally am tired a lot, so it's hard to tell if I'm extra tired. My bbs feel pretty normal. My cm smells a little different.
> 
> This morning, BFN, but I'm still having all my symptoms. I would love a BFP! Could all this be in my head? Have you guys ever had symptoms and been completely wrong about being pg?



I think A LOT of us have had symptoms and been WRONG about it. Hence why we are still in this TTC forum :wacko: BUT I am really hoping you get your BFP this month! This being your first month off BC could have made your cycles really irregular. Are you SURE you O'd between the 2/5-2/9? Have you been temping or use an OPK? I was on BC for a LONG LONG time and I stopped last October and my cycles have finally just became normal the last two months. When is your AF due?

I am currently at 9DPO and havent had a lot of symptoms at all. Just some cramping and a little cold I started having yesterday. But the tricky part of it is that EVERYONE is different with their symptoms but the one thing we all have in common is wanting that BFP!

Good luck to you! Keep us updated!


----------



## Sunnii

Congratz!


----------



## Stephers35

Congratulations! Lots of new BFP's this weekend!


----------



## hasti2011

wow, :happydance::happydance::happydance: many congrats MrsMM. so happy for you. wish you a H $ H :cloud9:


----------



## tigerlillie

Ohhh my goodness congrats MrsMM you sooooooooo deserve this :bfp: wishing you a extremely happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## tigerlillie

Dithy said:


> Well I am supposed to test today but don't have any tests. I did a CB digital on the 17th and reckon that it would have picked up anything positive. I have no symptoms whatsoever and I think AF is all out of whack. Feeling pretty confused, I was alway 28 day regular as clockwork until we started TTC... :(

I know exactly how you feel Dithy as my 31 day cycles where regular as clockwork even down to i knew what time AF would come but as soon as we decided to Try and conceive the witch has been very elusive and my cycles have gone completely haywire


----------



## scoobydrlp

Stupid witch is here.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I got AF yesterday, I start clomid tomorrow until saturday and then March 1st I go in for follicle scan and then that night if I have big enough follicle I'll get the ovidrel shot and then I go in March 3rd for my insemination. Here's to my first IUI cycle!


----------



## lillichloe

Good luck ash!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thank you!!

oh and huge congrats to MrsMM


----------



## ginny83

good luck Ask - sounds like you're going to have a busy couple of weeks ahead!


----------



## mommy2be7772

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


MrsMM24 said:


> FERTILITY February!!!!​
> 
> 
> :test: SUNDAY!! 2.19.12*No one, all re-testers*
> 
> 
> :test: TODAY!! *CRYSTALCLARO, DITHY, DRSQUID, JRWIFEY18, and HERCFREAK*
> 
> 
> 
> :coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??* DIPSYSP, ROSE1990, RDY4NUMBER2, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, MSMELODY, THAYNES, JUST 1 MORE, TTCFOR1stTIME, DOODAH, KEEDA, SWEETMERE, ES89, SHAMER87, NORAHBATTIE, SHELSUNSHINE, CUPCAKELOVING, JUMKI, MOMMY2BE7772, TGO, CAZ & BOB, MAZZY, HAPPYBEANY, SCOOBYDRLP, POMERANIAN, ASHKNOWSBEST, MOOSE31, TRYING_BABY, ANNABABE, BABYBOYLE, and LILTRAINABELLE*:paper::test:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *LOOKIN4BUMP, STMW, CARLYJADE86, BEACHGIRL22, and HORSEYPANTS* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *DEBZIE, BABYHOPES., LOOKIN4BUMP, BABY_MAYBE, CARLYJADE86, PROUDMUMMY, and MRSMM24*:happydance::bfp:
> 
> 
> *LADIES...* I am so sorry to those that have been saddened further by an extra amount of conversation about BFPs and beyond. I totall understand how you all feel as I sit through the joys of everyone and all the talk each and every month. And as I am different, I use it to help me through and show me what I am trying so hard for. I know we are not all the same. My intention as DBZ34 has mentioned, when starting these threads, was to give women the opportunity to buddy-up whether that be TTC or BUMP, I wanted the PMA and happiness to be shared amongst us all. I do not have threads where no one is welcome, and I do not think that that was DRSQUIDs intention when speaking about it. EVERYONE is welcome here, I am sure you all would be surprised about how many ladies are actually stalking this thread... I have been doing them for months, and I continue. I do agree that 1st Trimester conversations are alot, especially for those that are still trying, and have been trying for some time (I was approaching 3 years, with 1 MC in there.) I do not want ANY of my testers to feel they should leave.... PLEASE do not, I have initiated a thread that is VERY friendly and has helped MANY women on BnB!!! I am starting an October 1st Trimester Thread on Tuesday 2.21.12 that I hope will help, please come on over, and it will not be limited to those that are due in October, as you know I have VERY many stalkers. I have a TTC journal in my siggy, that I know many have stopped through to read and will continue. Those that are concerned, my TEST Threads will GO on!!!!
> 
> 
> *SKEET9924* I did test, and BFP!! But I didn't test Saturday, was helping my brother and pregnant SIL move into their new house.... So very sorry that AF seems to have flown in on you!:hugs:
> 
> 
> *ICKLE* so happy that AF has come to start a new TTC cycle for you, I am soooo filled with hope, trust me, it WILL happen!! :dust:
> 
> 
> *BECYBOO_x* I am moving your date, see you then!:dust:
> 
> 
> *DEBZIE* :happydance: Guess what?? We really are about to be Bump Buddies, I DEFINITELY see lines on all of those tests!! CONGRATS!!!
> 
> 
> *ASHKNOWSBEST* I will post my erratic temps on my charts, I took notes along the way as I stopped properly charting after 9 DPO. They were all over the plae so don't get discouraged!:dust:
> 
> 
> *TIGERLILLIE* Yesm waiton that temp to show OV... YAY for the TWW!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *BABYHOPES.* I definitely see a line, you are not going crazy... CONGRATS!! Looks like you, BABY_MAYBE and myself will be BUMP BUDDIES Due the same, I am predicted 10.25.12, 10.27.02 is our DD's bday! Date is determined from LMP...
> 
> 
> *DRSQUID* thank you for writing, that as I know from hearing in my PM box that you aren't the only one to feel that way, I think it was written in a manner that was good, but all things are up to perception and with all the hormones that are traveling through this thread, I am sure everyone has gathered feelings. I want to personally ask, that you don't leave, these threads have been great for sooo many ladies! :dust:
> 
> 
> *HERCFREAK* same situation, my SS went down (you can read in my journal) I have to tell you though, no :af: = you are still in this!:dust:
> 
> 
> *MOOSE31* DBZ34 is giving you a good idea, I will throw in this, it isn't as accurate as temping, outside of U/S, nothing is, but I think the CBFM is an assest... I used it!!! I believe in it!! I say find one quick and get started!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SJDSMOMMY* I do not think that the comment was meant negatively, and I understand now that you were joking, but, there is no need to leave the thread, all the ladies here mean no harm....
> 
> 
> *HONEYCHEEKS* Thank you, you are exactly right about the thread... :dust:
> 
> 
> *GINNY83* temps don't have to increase much, it is really just a matter of .04... hang in there, check out my chart.... could definitely be IB at 6DPO:dust:
> 
> 
> *MISSBABES* I hope your dad is ok Hun!:hugs::dust:
> 
> 
> *SIEGAL* it is best to wait about 2-3 days before testing again...:dust:
> 
> 
> *PINKLOVE22* YES! defintely could be IB at 8 DPO... There is a chart I posted that you should look at.... page 163 :dust:
> 
> 
> *JAI ME* YAY... TWW... FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 163* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD33/18DPO: I was suppose to test yesterday, but didn't I waited until I was later... you can read more in my journal.... BFP! Ladies.... :bfp: I am passed happy, but just as far passed scared. I booked an appt with my doc for Thursday since I have had a MC and we are going to move forward from there. I am cautious, very cautious.... I thank you all for your support in each way that it was given, and I know you all know I am going nowhere, I will be here through the testing threads as long as I can. I want to send an extra special thanks to my "Secret Santa" ladies!!! Read more in the journal... Let's go Feb BFPS!!!!
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

We are so so Happy for you guys. Congratulations! H&H 9 months. Unfortunately AF showed her face on to next month. Stick little bean stick. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## drsquid

ash- fingers crossed you go on the 3rd. that is my bday so.,. super lucky =)

mrs- as i said onthe other thread.. yay congrats =)

im still holding out. for some reason i decided i was testing weds morning. now it is a battle of wills with myself but.. i almost feel superstitious like if i test sooner.. plus last time i got my period on tues so, if i get through tomorrow.. fingers crossed

oh and my eye is ok,. floaters but ok. doesnt really hurt,. i keep worrying that my vision is fuzzy but when i look through just that eye it is ok.i need crazy good vision for my job so it is sscary. hopefully this will remind me to keep my temper in check.. 

making bean soup. been craving it for ever.. yay


----------



## hasti2011

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I got AF yesterday, I start clomid tomorrow until saturday and then March 1st I go in for follicle scan and then that night if I have big enough follicle I'll get the ovidrel shot and then I go in March 3rd for my insemination. Here's to my first IUI cycle!

hey ash, good luck on clomid + IUI. can i ask you why do you go for IUI is there something with sa.
next month is definitely your.:thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

No, there's nothing wrong with OH's SA. And I ovulate every month. It's weird I know but the doctor said he wants to try IUI before IVF because it takes a lot of the work out for the sperm ... if that makes sense. They put it right into the uterus that way the sperm don't have to fight their way through the cervix, etc., etc. I do have a prolactinoma but I've been on medication for that and the levels are great and since I'm still not pregnant this is the next step ... and hopefully the last!


----------



## Bay

Hello, after my mc, i have been aloof but deided to pop in today .... Wow so many bfps! Congrats to all ... And big congrats to mrs!! :happydance:


----------



## Bay

karry1412 said:


> Bay - I am so so sorry to hear about your loss. How are you holding up? And your OH? :hugs:

hi karry, thanks for asking. We are doing much better. The bleeding has stopped for a few days now, and i've even been getting stretchy cm since yesterday, and this morning it looked like someone cracked an egg in my undies! My bbt is all over the place still, but here's to hoping.

I love the community spirit here on this thread, so i think i might just go ahead and actively join the march thread :).


----------



## AMP26

Congrats Mrs MM!! Amazing! I truly wish you a happy and healthy nine months and look forward to following (stalking) your progress!!


----------



## ickle pand

Omg! Congratulations MrsMM!! I'm so happy for you. You definitely have to give the baby lots of names so that it's initials spell out Baby and Bump now though lol! I think your angel must've given you a helping hand this time :)


----------



## RebeccaLO

MrsMM24 - my eyes popped out when I saw your name! Huge congratulations. I read this thread most as I love all the pma, and a lot of that is down to you! I could not be happier for you :)


----------



## mas

Any chance for me! 12dpo and BFN! :'( Think Im out!


----------



## LalaR

CONGRATULATIONS MrsMM24!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:
I am so excited for you.

AFM, still no AF and getting frustrated by my tests still showing positive. I had a phone consultation with a midwife this morning and had my bloods checked again. The concern now is that this may have been an ectopic. Fingers crossed for a low reading so i can move on to the next cycle soon.


----------



## baby_maybe

mas said:


> Any chance for me! 12dpo and BFN! :'( Think Im out!

I tested at 12dpo and got a BFN, i didn't get my bfp until 15dpo, there's hope for you yet. Fx for a bfp and np af xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Ash - good luck with the IUI this month :flower:


----------



## Sunnii

GIRLS!!! I'M PREGNANT! BFP STRAIGHT AWAY IN 2 MINS! ITS NOT AN EVAP THIS TIME! :happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

Ahhhhh Sunnii, congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Sunnii

Here's a picture! :D 

https://img687.imageshack.us/img687/3005/img2005ql.jpg


----------



## newlywedlife

Sunnii said:


> Here's a picture! :D
> 
> https://img687.imageshack.us/img687/3005/img2005ql.jpg

Congrats!! H&H 9 :)


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you!! :D :happydance:


----------



## newlywedlife

ashknowsbest said:


> No, there's nothing wrong with OH's SA. And I ovulate every month. It's weird I know but the doctor said he wants to try IUI before IVF because it takes a lot of the work out for the sperm ... if that makes sense. They put it right into the uterus that way the sperm don't have to fight their way through the cervix, etc., etc. I do have a prolactinoma but I've been on medication for that and the levels are great and since I'm still not pregnant this is the next step ... and hopefully the last!

Good luck in March, I hope you get your BFP :) :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im moving on to the March thread too i think
still :bfn:'s so im expecting AF anyday now


----------



## Sunnii

:hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

MrsMM - just heard the fantastic news - Big congratulations!! So happy for you!


----------



## Stephers35

Congrats Sunni! Glad to see it's getting darker considering we are the same dpo...

This mornings test is dark enough for me to call it as well :bfp: !!!

I sure hope this is a sticky bean!
 



Attached Files:







Feb 21 9dpo.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sunnii

OMG! Congratulations! :D:D :happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats Stephers :happydance: H&H 9 months

Becyboo - sorry you got a bfn, but remember you're not out until the :witch: flies in :hugs: xx


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats to the new :bfp: !!!! 

So sorry to those who the :witch: flew in for.. 

Sending lots of dust to those who are still waiting!!


----------



## poodlefrogs

That's so awesome =) You need to change your status from hopeful to excited!


----------



## MrsMM24

FERTILITY February!!!!​

:cake: Happy Birthday SKWEEK!!:cake:


:test: TODAY!! *CHESKA, MIDNIGHTFALLS, and PANSY*



:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??* DIPSYSP, ROSE1990, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, MSMELODY, THAYNES, TTCFOR1stTIME, HAYDENMUM, NORAHBATTIE, SHELLSUNSHINE, CUPCAKELOVING, JUMKI, TGO, MAZZY, HAPPYBEANY, MOOSE31, TRYING_BABY, ANNABABE, BABYBOYLE, LILTRAINABELLE, CRYSTALCLARO, DITHY, DRSQUID, JRWIFEY18, and HERCFREAK*:paper::test:



*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *POODLEFROGS* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from December/January thread!! GL FXD!:dust:



:bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *SUNNII and STEPHERS35*:happydance::bfp:



*BECYBOO_x* so hope that your AF is not on the way, I am PROOF that BFNs, stark white, for days can still be your BFP, I got mine very late, no symptoms.... :dust:


*DEBZIE* yes... we have been praying so long and KNOWING that we would be bump buddies! I hope we will have sticky beans and H&H 9 mos!!!!


*NEWLYWEDLIFE* Thanks so much! The October Thread is up and running now.... see you over there! 


*DITHY* nope, may not have picked up the surge yet, digis are less sensitive... give it another try with FMU tomorrow :dust:


*DBZ34* I so am imaging you squealing... :haha: By the looks of your chart, you will be joining me soon!!!:dust:


*PINKLOVE22* Thanks! I see you WILL be joining me soon.... :dust:


*SHOLI* I can only imagine your face... I announced to journal 1st and then HAD to give some hope to my testing threads! :dust:


*POODLEFROGS* same OV frame, see my results, it may not be built up enough to detect yet... Hang in there! I am hopeful that this bean sticks, after the numbers come on Thursday, I can relax just a tiny tiny bit:dust:


*CHESKA* Thanks!!! I hope AF stays far away and you will be joining me soon Hun!:dust:


*TIGERLILLIE* thanks! I think it's appropriate that you get a BFP and join me after the cycles that we had... :dust:


*MOMMY2BE* Thanks! I am so sorry that AF flew in, I hope upon hope that you will be joining me soon!:dust:


*DRSQUID* Thanks so much. I hope the "bean soup" is a symptom!!! FXD!:dust:


*BAY* Thanks Hun!! so hoping you get a sticky BFP soon, join the March thread, I will see you over there!:dust:


*AMP26* by all means, stalk away Hun! Definitely sending dust to all the ladies and especially all the stalkers:dust:


*ICKLE PAND* Thanks!! Now that would be a wonderful idea, but hard to do :haha: Our little angel definitely sent us a helping hand :dust:


*REBECCALO* Your eyes popped and so did mine when I saw those lines.... I am still shocked :dust:


*MAS* 12DPO is early, could just be implanting and will take about 2-3 days to test again.... I know for a fact!:dust:


*LALAR* so hope it gets sorted out for you soon Hun! My FXD tightly!!:dust:


*PINKSMARTIES* thanks so much! How are you Hun!!:dust:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 163* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD34/19DPO: I tested again this morning, still a BFP, it is still faint, hoping that it gets darker and darker and the results are good on Thursday! Pics in the journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!


**First Page Updated**


----------



## babyonbrain

I am stalking this thread. CONGRATS to all BFPS!!! How exciting. And a big huge heartfelt sypathies to those who got the witch or had m/c.....I pray you are blessed with luck of the IRish in march (thanksgiving babies) or april fools (Xmas blessings). 

I dont know which is worse TTW to conceive or 2+ week for first dr appt and u/s, LOL. It still seems so surreal to me that I am pregnant, especially having few to mild symptoms. Last night I peed on IC and got immediate dark lines, so thats a relief. I guess thats one way to keep myself reassured until u/s. Any ladies due around 10-12 to 10-14??


----------



## lillichloe

Congrats sunnii and stephers!!!! Yay!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Everyone is welcome to come by: 1st Trimester Thread

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ter-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps.html


----------



## horseypants

congrats! i'm holding out hope that i'll have good news to share soon, but honestly, today i'm not optimistic where my uterus is concerned.


----------



## tigerlillie

Thank you MrsMM, still soooo happy for you xx

Congrats to the new :bfp:s
:hugs: to those AF have made her visit and fxed for your March cycles 

AFM: well I'm not sure what is going on temp chart says I 'O'ed 17th and temps are still slightly above coverline (98.05f), no crosshairs from FF yet but another site I use says I have, but I have been bleeding since 18th, it was spotting 18/19th and now a medium flow (20,21st) and it has now gone red instead of the brown/pink it was when i was spotting, so not sure what is going on. 

On the good side I have now (today) been allocated a doctor and I have heard good things about the surgery, just got to wait for files to get there, then off to them to see what can be done to find out why i have been having so many probs the last few months especially when the hormone tests came back normal


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats to the new BFPs!! So happy for you ladies!! 

Thanks, MrsMM! I hope I get to join you soon! :) 

FF confirmed ov for me today, so I'm still planning on testing on the 29th at 11DPO. Keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP! :)


----------



## Number2in2012

Congrats to Sunnii and Stephers!!!!:happydance::happydance:H&H 9 months!


----------



## poodlefrogs

AF is due on the 23rd!!! I'm going to $tree today for tests...I kind of want to test today because it's my birthday and I'd be like WHOA best birthday present ever BFP, but I also don't want to ruin my day with a BFN...:shrug:


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you :D:D :D


----------



## horseypants

poodle frogs good luck!!!!!!!

and happy bday!!!!


----------



## Pansy

AF due today, but hasn't shown her ugly face yet. I did my first ever test but got a BFN. Does that mean I'm out? I'm never usually late, but don't really have any symptoms. This is first cycle TTC so I'm new to it all.


----------



## newlywedlife

Congrats to all the BFP's :) and sorry to those AF got, fx'ed you get your BFP's soon!!


----------



## poodlefrogs

You aren't out Pansy!!! Some people don't get a BFP until a week after AF is due!!! You aren't out until AF actually shows up.


----------



## baby_maybe

Pansy said:


> AF due today, but hasn't shown her ugly face yet. I did my first ever test but got a BFN. Does that mean I'm out? I'm never usually late, but don't really have any symptoms. This is first cycle TTC so I'm new to it all.

Hi pansy,I tested on day af was due and got a bfn. Tested 3 days later and got my bfp, so you're def not out yet. Also I didn't have any symptoms really either. Good luck :) xx


----------



## BabyHopes.

I learned the very tough lesson of 'getting your hopes up' today. 
It looks like I ended up with a "chemical pregnancy" today. What an awful expression... It makes it sounds like it was all in my head, and not a wonderful fertilized little bean that just didn't/couldn't stick. Don't get me wrong - better now than at 3, 4 or 6 months... it's still just so hard. I already could see my life changing with my new bundle. I think we're going to wait a bit to try again, give my body a rest.

Anyone else with experience on this? I've heard it's common with a first pregnancy. How long should I wait to let my body reset? I find it hard to imagine getting back into the 'baby making saddle' anytime soon, as I feel like part of my world just died.

I hope and pray that all of you ladies with your BFPs don't have to experience this. Best to all of you! xo


----------



## sallyhansen76

So Sorry hun to hear that :hugs: Best of luck in the future and for now im sending you lots and lots of love xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

So sorry babyhopes :hugs: xxx


----------



## Cheska

Sorry your little bean didnt stick babyhopes. 

I don't think it's neccesarily first pregnancies, but can happen to anybody. I think it happens to many women who are not actively trying to get pregnant as we are could have a chemical and not know. Just think they have a late af.

I think you will just know when you are ready. And could always ntnp if you don't feel up to the whole ttc caboodle. 

Hugs.


----------



## skeet9924

BabyHopes. said:


> I learned the very tough lesson of 'getting your hopes up' today.
> It looks like I ended up with a "chemical pregnancy" today. What an awful expression... It makes it sounds like it was all in my head, and not a wonderful fertilized little bean that just didn't/couldn't stick. Don't get me wrong - better now than at 3, 4 or 6 months... it's still just so hard. I already could see my life changing with my new bundle. I think we're going to wait a bit to try again, give my body a rest.
> 
> Anyone else with experience on this? I've heard it's common with a first pregnancy. How long should I wait to let my body reset? I find it hard to imagine getting back into the 'baby making saddle' anytime soon, as I feel like part of my world just died.
> 
> I hope and pray that all of you ladies with your BFPs don't have to experience this. Best to all of you! xo

I'm so sorry :hugs: I know how heartbreaking it is.. As I have experience with it.. To be honest I have experience with every possible type of early loss .. Just not a lasting bfp. After a "chemical" ( I put it in quotes because I hate the term too) you can begin ttc as soon as you feel up to it.. Your body will be ready to go pretty much around normal time.. Just you may ovulate a little bit later.. Some studies say you are even more fertile right after a chemical .. However I would reconnect ttc when you feel emotionally up to it. Miscarriages and chemicals are more common for the first pregnancy .. However they can happen to anyone.. As someone else had said.. Many women have chemicals and don't know and just figure it's a late period. 

The feelings you have about this loss are very reasonable and don't let anyone else tell you different .. Be sure to grieve.. If u need anything or have any questions you can pm me or just let me know :) 

Big :hugs: to you and sending my thoughts your way


----------



## Thisismyyear

I'm so sorry Babyhopes. Reading your post just broke my heart. I wish you a wonderful pregnancy in the future when you are ready to try again. Lots of love xxx


----------



## DBZ34

BabyHopes. said:


> I learned the very tough lesson of 'getting your hopes up' today.
> It looks like I ended up with a "chemical pregnancy" today. What an awful expression... It makes it sounds like it was all in my head, and not a wonderful fertilized little bean that just didn't/couldn't stick. Don't get me wrong - better now than at 3, 4 or 6 months... it's still just so hard. I already could see my life changing with my new bundle. I think we're going to wait a bit to try again, give my body a rest.
> 
> Anyone else with experience on this? I've heard it's common with a first pregnancy. How long should I wait to let my body reset? I find it hard to imagine getting back into the 'baby making saddle' anytime soon, as I feel like part of my world just died.
> 
> I hope and pray that all of you ladies with your BFPs don't have to experience this. Best to all of you! xo



:hugs: Babyhopes. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss and I'm sorry that you had to experience this. It is tough to lose your little one so early. I hope you find comfort and strength in the coming days. When you feel like TTCing again, it will be the right time for you. Just wait until you feel ready. 

I've experienced early loss myself in January and it was really tough, but the support of the ladies on BnB really helped me through the tough parts. I think being able to connect with others that have gone through the same thing was really helpful...and having a place to get my thoughts and feelings out was good to have when there was so much running through my head. 

I found that my body went back to normal pretty quickly, though I ovulated a couple of days later than normal the next cycle. This cycle everything is back on track. I'm hoping that I do get some of that increased fertility that every one says you get for the next three months...

But I truly hope that you can find peace and when you try TTCing again, I hope you'll get your forever BFP. :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

Sorry to hear Babyhopes :(

AFM: I'm 8DPO and I did a test this morning, negative boo! My temps haven't really risen much after rising from O, not sure if this is something to be concerned about or not.


----------



## newlywedlife

BabyHopes. said:


> I learned the very tough lesson of 'getting your hopes up' today.
> It looks like I ended up with a "chemical pregnancy" today. What an awful expression... It makes it sounds like it was all in my head, and not a wonderful fertilized little bean that just didn't/couldn't stick. Don't get me wrong - better now than at 3, 4 or 6 months... it's still just so hard. I already could see my life changing with my new bundle. I think we're going to wait a bit to try again, give my body a rest.
> 
> Anyone else with experience on this? I've heard it's common with a first pregnancy. How long should I wait to let my body reset? I find it hard to imagine getting back into the 'baby making saddle' anytime soon, as I feel like part of my world just died.
> 
> I hope and pray that all of you ladies with your BFPs don't have to experience this. Best to all of you! xo

So sorry to hear!! Sending you lots of love :)


----------



## PinkLove22

BabyHopes. said:


> I learned the very tough lesson of 'getting your hopes up' today.
> It looks like I ended up with a "chemical pregnancy" today. What an awful expression... It makes it sounds like it was all in my head, and not a wonderful fertilized little bean that just didn't/couldn't stick. Don't get me wrong - better now than at 3, 4 or 6 months... it's still just so hard. I already could see my life changing with my new bundle. I think we're going to wait a bit to try again, give my body a rest.
> 
> Anyone else with experience on this? I've heard it's common with a first pregnancy. How long should I wait to let my body reset? I find it hard to imagine getting back into the 'baby making saddle' anytime soon, as I feel like part of my world just died.
> 
> I hope and pray that all of you ladies with your BFPs don't have to experience this. Best to all of you! xo

Im so sorry babyhopes. My sister in law just went through a really qawful miscarriage and it broke all of our hearts that I cant even imagine the words to describe how she felt. Im sending you lots of positive thoughts and I KNOW it is in your plan to get your BFP soon! xoxo:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mommy2be7772

Sorry to hear about your loss Babyhopes! That little bean will stick next time! Stay hopeful!!


----------



## WM61711

Just stopping in to say Congrats MrsMM!:happydance: So very happy for you, H&H 9 months!


----------



## honeycheeks

BabyHopes. said:


> I learned the very tough lesson of 'getting your hopes up' today.
> It looks like I ended up with a "chemical pregnancy" today. What an awful expression... It makes it sounds like it was all in my head, and not a wonderful fertilized little bean that just didn't/couldn't stick. Don't get me wrong - better now than at 3, 4 or 6 months... it's still just so hard. I already could see my life changing with my new bundle. I think we're going to wait a bit to try again, give my body a rest.
> 
> Anyone else with experience on this? I've heard it's common with a first pregnancy. How long should I wait to let my body reset? I find it hard to imagine getting back into the 'baby making saddle' anytime soon, as I feel like part of my world just died.
> 
> I hope and pray that all of you ladies with your BFPs don't have to experience this. Best to all of you! xo


sorry about your loss babyhopes. i had a chemical in september, but i dint take a break from ttc after that, and there is no prob. TTC again whenever you feel you are ready


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi ladies, an update from me. i have been very very sick the past few days.
11 dpo - Poking and pulling kind of pain behind my belly button, only in pm
12 dpo - same + painful sides of bbs (a first for me)
13 dpo - cramping all day like AF, feeling nauseous, occasional poking pains, just slightly to the left of me.
14dpo - same symptoms getting worse, along with hot flushes,dizziness, had me in bed all day
15dpo - symptoms still worse, had me wailing in pain all day and night
16dpo- symtpoms cant get any worse, still a BFN
p.s: I have always had a 14 day LP

Any ideas ladies, do you think AF decided to come late?


----------



## lillichloe

You never know if no AF in a day or so test again


----------



## sailorsgirl

I'm out. Af showed up early xx


----------



## gaiagirl

Hello all - just wanted to stop in and say HUGE congrats to the newly pregnant ladies :):) 

Babyhopes I am so sorry you had to experience that. :hugs:

AFM - 9 DPO tomorrow and AF due the next day. I have had every symptom in the books so if I'm not pregnant I will NEVER symptom spot again (or so I say now)...

FXd ladies!!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

sailorsgirl said:


> I'm out. Af showed up early xx

Sorry AF got you sailorsgirl, your sticky bean cant be far away. I hope march does it for you.


----------



## honeycheeks

gaiagirl said:


> Hello all - just wanted to stop in and say HUGE congrats to the newly pregnant ladies :):)
> 
> Babyhopes I am so sorry you had to experience that. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - 9 DPO tomorrow and AF due the next day. I have had every symptom in the books so if I'm not pregnant I will NEVER symptom spot again (or so I say now)...
> 
> FXd ladies!!!!

Fingers crossed for you gaiagirl....i hope your symtpoms mean a :bfp:


----------



## Bay

I am so sorry for your loss Babyhopes. As the other ladies have already said, risk of miscarriage isn't particularly higher with first pregnancies, it can happen to anyone. i would like to reassure you that statistically, for your next pregnancy, risk of another miscarriage is not greater.

I went through a miscarriage myself this month. Let me tell you the wonderful ladies here have helped tremendously and the simple act of acknowledgement meant alot to me, because it helped me feel that even though my baby was just a few weeks old, s/he mattered.

Please feel free to pm me anytime if you have any questions or want to vent. All the best and lots of hugs :hugs:.


----------



## LalaR

BabyHopes. said:


> I learned the very tough lesson of 'getting your hopes up' today.
> It looks like I ended up with a "chemical pregnancy" today. What an awful expression... It makes it sounds like it was all in my head, and not a wonderful fertilized little bean that just didn't/couldn't stick. Don't get me wrong - better now than at 3, 4 or 6 months... it's still just so hard. I already could see my life changing with my new bundle. I think we're going to wait a bit to try again, give my body a rest.
> 
> Anyone else with experience on this? I've heard it's common with a first pregnancy. How long should I wait to let my body reset? I find it hard to imagine getting back into the 'baby making saddle' anytime soon, as I feel like part of my world just died.
> 
> I hope and pray that all of you ladies with your BFPs don't have to experience this. Best to all of you! xo

I am so so sorry for your loss. It is horrible to go through and I wish that no woman ever had to experience it. I had a "chemical" the first month we were ttc and am going through the same this month. The first time I ovulated 14 days after the bleed and everything was back to normal straight away. This time has been different as I found out from having bloods done and have not had a full bleed yet, just spotting so i am still waiting for my hcg to drop far enough to get back into my cycle again.
You are safe to start trying again straight away physically but you may want to give it a little time to sort out the emotions. Saying that - I initially felt devastated but by the time ovulation time came around I felt ready again.
Good luck and let me know if you want to chat.
L x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## immy11

I'm sorry Babyhopes..
I have just had a chemical also. My faint bfp's never got darker and I got af right on time today. It is perfectly safe to treat this as a regular cycle and continue trying, that is physically of course you should wait until your emotionally ready. Good luck X


----------



## ginny83

I guess that's the downside with testing early :( Normally you wouldn't even know it happened


----------



## BabyHopes.

ginny83 said:


> I guess that's the downside with testing early :( Normally you wouldn't even know it happened

My thoughts exactly. Next time there will be no POAS'ing until I'm WELL passed AF date! The one positive in this is that hubby went from NTNP to actively wanting to try, as he had started enjoying the feeling of knowing he was going to be a daddy. So it's nice to have him actively on board instead of just along for the ride. I feel better today already... but it's weird to think that yesterday I was pregnant, today I'm not. But I do sincerely believe that things happen for a reason, and WAY better now than in 2,3 or 6 months down the road. Thanks everyone for all the support and well wishes. You ladies are right, talking about it (even to people you've never met!) that have been through it and come out smiling helps.

All the best to everyone. xo


----------



## moose31

AF showed 9 days late.....onto march AKA month 11 TTC


----------



## MrsMM24

*February!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## silverlizard

Thanks for that diagram - really interesting and helpful!

I have a question, does anyone know how long implantation actually takes? Not like, "when does it happen" or "how long before the blastocyst implants", but... once it's started implanting, how long that process takes? Is it a matter of a few minutes, or does it take a day or two to get properly embedded in there? Can't seem to find much information about this anywhere.

(I'm asking mostly because I had cramps quite badly for two/three days between 6-9 dpo and wondered if it could be related. Probably clutching at straws, but I'm curious anyway!)


----------



## gaiagirl

Tested this morning at 9 DPO...BFN :(

Yes, yes I know it's early but AF is due tomorrow so I think there would have to be hormone built up by now to stop AF...


----------



## Number2in2012

So sorry to hear about your loss BabyHopes:hugs:Glad that you are feeling better:flower:


----------



## silver_penny

10dpo very tired


----------



## sallyhansen76

IM out Af showed up :(


----------



## MrsMM24

FERTILITY February!!!!​

:test: TODAY!! *BEACHGIRL22, MRS. RESA, and SNOWFLAKES120*



:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??* DIPSYSP, ROSE1990, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, MSMELODY, THAYNES, TTCFOR1stTIME, HAYDENMUM, NORAHBATTIE, SHELLSUNSHINE, CUPCAKELOVING, JUMKI, TGO, MAZZY, HAPPYBEANY, TRYING_BABY, ANNABABE, BABYBOYLE, LILTRAINABELLE, CRYSTALCLARO, DITHY, DRSQUID, JRWIFEY18, HERCFREAK, CHESKA, and PANSY*:paper::test:



*HORSEYPANTS* hang in there! Love that avatar pic!:dust:


*TIGERLILLIE* so glad you got a doc appt, I hope that this leads to many explainations and solutions and you will back TTC soon getting a BFP ASAP!:dust:


*DBZ34* chart temp is definitely high, looking good Girl!:dust:


*POODLESFROGS* Happy Birthday yesterday!:cake: Definitely wait to test Hun, make sur you can see the build up of the hormone for the HPT:dust:


*PANSY* test in about 2-3 days if AF hasn't snuck in on you.... :dust:


*BABYHOPES.* I am sooo sorry to hear the news. I do not like to say that word either, especially since it was just a matter of implanting. AS for when to try, I had an MC in July, we started right away, but it HAS to be up to you, there will be no good if you are not emotionally ready because that effects the process. Take your time, we will be here!!:hugs:


*GINNY83* 8/9DPO is so very early. In fact, if AF comes right after that, your LP is not long enough to sustain implantation, well, it isn't impossible but it is extremely hard, if your LP is 9 days or less, that is something to discuss with your doc.... GL FXD!:dust:


*WM61711* Hey Hun!!! Thanks soo much! Thanks for all your support and joining my threads, it helped me just as much as it did you all. How are you feeling Hun? I started a 1st tri thread, come through:flower:


*HONEYCHEEKS* sounds very promising, and I know you feel miserable, but sometimes that's a symptom. Hang in, there, I would say test at 18DPO, like I did!:dust:


*GAIAGIRL* how long is your LP? Because as I mentioned to GINNY, if you don't have at the very least a 10LP, it is very very difficult for a fertilized eggg to implant. OV later pushes back your cycle, so if it is normally 28 days and you typically OV on CD18 with a 10LP, but you OV on CD22, your AF wouldn't be late until CD32/33.... And the horomone won't build up based on AF, it builds based on LP, so it wouldn't be present yet. Temping, OPKs, Monitors, help to pinpoint actual OV for this reason. GL FXD!:dust:


*LALAR* by the looks of your chart, temp came down and no + today, hope this is indicating the progression we are lookign for Hun!FXD!:dust:


*SILVERLIZARD* it is like OV but cannot be certain as to how long it takes, docs estimate it can be immediate to 24hrs depending on the thickness/stickiness of the lining.... Sounds possible for you... :dust:


:hugs::hugs: I am so very sorry to hear of your loss *BABYHOPES. and IMMY11* Having been there before, I know words are not enough, but please accept these :hugs: to add to the amazing support I am sure you are getting from your OH and family.:hugs:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *MOOSE31, MIDNIGHFALLS, and SAILORSGIRL* I hope that you will join us again in the March/April threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 207* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD35/20DPO: Lines are MUCH darker! I am officially not testing anymore... well, unless I get this super urge, I have 1 HPT left... :haha: Pics in the journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!

**First Page Updated**


----------



## horseypants

Haha, thanks MrsMM24


----------



## RebeccaLO

Think af is due Friday, but not sure when ovulated. Poas this morning but bfn. I did think it might be too early. 
So sorry to hear about the angels this cycle. Fx'd for you next cycle :) x


----------



## drsquid

meh so day 14 today and bfn, but also no af. im probably grasping at straws but... i never get positives on opks either (i used the smilys and got a pos once in nov and nothing since despite peeing on them daily from day 9-14 and twice a day day 12-14 in dec, jan and fab). eh well who knows. only thing is.. i have a trip in mid march so if af is coming, she better get here so i can get my next iui in time


----------



## gaiagirl

MrsMM24 said:


> FERTILITY February!!!!​
> 
> :test: TODAY!! *BEACHGIRL22, MRS. RESA, and SNOWFLAKES120*
> 
> 
> 
> :coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??* DIPSYSP, ROSE1990, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, MSMELODY, THAYNES, TTCFOR1stTIME, HAYDENMUM, NORAHBATTIE, SHELLSUNSHINE, CUPCAKELOVING, JUMKI, TGO, MAZZY, HAPPYBEANY, TRYING_BABY, ANNABABE, BABYBOYLE, LILTRAINABELLE, CRYSTALCLARO, DITHY, DRSQUID, JRWIFEY18, HERCFREAK, CHESKA, and PANSY*:paper::test:
> 
> 
> 
> *HORSEYPANTS* hang in there! Love that avatar pic!:dust:
> 
> 
> *TIGERLILLIE* so glad you got a doc appt, I hope that this leads to many explainations and solutions and you will back TTC soon getting a BFP ASAP!:dust:
> 
> 
> *DBZ34* chart temp is definitely high, looking good Girl!:dust:
> 
> 
> *POODLESFROGS* Happy Birthday yesterday!:cake: Definitely wait to test Hun, make sur you can see the build up of the hormone for the HPT:dust:
> 
> 
> *PANSY* test in about 2-3 days if AF hasn't snuck in on you.... :dust:
> 
> 
> *BABYHOPES.* I am sooo sorry to hear the news. I do not like to say that word either, especially since it was just a matter of implanting. AS for when to try, I had an MC in July, we started right away, but it HAS to be up to you, there will be no good if you are not emotionally ready because that effects the process. Take your time, we will be here!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> *GINNY83* 8/9DPO is so very early. In fact, if AF comes right after that, your LP is not long enough to sustain implantation, well, it isn't impossible but it is extremely hard, if your LP is 9 days or less, that is something to discuss with your doc.... GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *WM61711* Hey Hun!!! Thanks soo much! Thanks for all your support and joining my threads, it helped me just as much as it did you all. How are you feeling Hun? I started a 1st tri thread, come through:flower:
> 
> 
> *HONEYCHEEKS* sounds very promising, and I know you feel miserable, but sometimes that's a symptom. Hang in, there, I would say test at 18DPO, like I did!:dust:
> 
> 
> *GAIAGIRL* how long is your LP? Because as I mentioned to GINNY, if you don't have at the very least a 10LP, it is very very difficult for a fertilized eggg to implant. OV later pushes back your cycle, so if it is normally 28 days and you typically OV on CD18 with a 10LP, but you OV on CD22, your AF wouldn't be late until CD32/33.... And the horomone won't build up based on AF, it builds based on LP, so it wouldn't be present yet. Temping, OPKs, Monitors, help to pinpoint actual OV for this reason. GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *LALAR* by the looks of your chart, temp came down and no + today, hope this is indicating the progression we are lookign for Hun!FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SILVERLIZARD* it is like OV but cannot be certain as to how long it takes, docs estimate it can be immediate to 24hrs depending on the thickness/stickiness of the lining.... Sounds possible for you... :dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs: I am so very sorry to hear of your loss *BABYHOPES. and IMMY11* Having been there before, I know words are not enough, but please accept these :hugs: to add to the amazing support I am sure you are getting from your OH and family.:hugs:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *MOOSE31, MIDNIGHFALLS, and SAILORSGIRL* I hope that you will join us again in the March/April threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 207* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD35/20DPO: Lines are MUCH darker! I am officially not testing anymore... well, unless I get this super urge, I have 1 HPT left... :haha: Pics in the journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Yes, I think you have commented this to me before as well (so many ppl on this thread, lol). I do have a 9-10 day LP and yes, I realize that it is not ideal. I do temp and use OPK`s so I know that I O`d on CD19 and AF is due tomorrow at CD29.


----------



## baby_maybe

silverlizard said:


> Thanks for that diagram - really interesting and helpful!
> 
> I have a question, does anyone know how long implantation actually takes? Not like, "when does it happen" or "how long before the blastocyst implants", but... once it's started implanting, how long that process takes? Is it a matter of a few minutes, or does it take a day or two to get properly embedded in there? Can't seem to find much information about this anywhere.
> 
> (I'm asking mostly because I had cramps quite badly for two/three days between 6-9 dpo and wondered if it could be related. Probably clutching at straws, but I'm curious anyway!)

I had cramps between 6-9dpo before i got my bfp, could of sworn af was about to show up any minute. Good luck :flower:



gaiagirl said:


> Tested this morning at 9 DPO...BFN :(
> 
> Yes, yes I know it's early but AF is due tomorrow so I think there would have to be hormone built up by now to stop AF...

Not necessarily hunni, i didn't get a +ve until 3 days after af was due. I tested on the day it was due and got a stark white -ve. You're not out until af shows. Good luck :flower:



midnightfalls said:


> IM out Af showed up :(

So sorry hunni :hugs: Fx for a sticky bean in March xxx



RebeccaLO said:


> Think af is due Friday, but not sure when ovulated. Poas this morning but bfn. I did think it might be too early.
> So sorry to hear about the angels this cycle. Fx'd for you next cycle :) x

Could well be too early, keep testing and you're not out until the :witch: flies in! Good luck :flower:


----------



## poodlefrogs

Well, this is my 12th day of burping all day and having gas everytime I eat or drink anything >.> Weird pains in my belly area still and very minor cramps on and off still.

Some of my moodiness seems to have gone away today, but last night I cried watching the Pebble and the Penguin LOL. Maybe I just haven't seen anything upsetting today.

AF is due tomorrow. I would love to wait a few days after AF is due but I have 4 sticks that are just dying for pee. I think I'll start tomorrow morning and try one every 48 hours until I get a BFP or AF shows up.


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck poodlefrogs :flower:


----------



## karry1412

Hi everyone! :wave:

Sunnii & Stephers35 - Congratulations!! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby: :baby:

scoobydrlp, ashknowsbest, mommy2be7772, mas, sailorsgirl, moose31 & midnightfalls - Sorry to hear AF got you too. Hopefully March will be our month :flower:

poodlefrogs - Welcome to both the forums & to TTC! :wave: It sounds like you have some great symptoms!! How many DPO are you? I'm sorry to tell you that I have definitely had fake symptoms before - I think we all have. We all just want this so much that every little thing becomes a "symptom"! Hope yours are the real deal though :thumbup:

Bay - I'm so glad to hear you're doing better hun. I'm delighted to hear I'll be seeing you on the March thread. Does this mean you're continuing with TTC or are you going to take a break for a bit?

LalaR - I am so sorry to hear what you're going through. Have you had any update yet?

tigerlillie - That sounds confusing alright. I really hope you get the answers you're looking for from the new doctor.

DBZ34 - Congrats on having your ov confirmed! I'm still waiting myself. Got my first +OPK this cycle this morning. How was your timing?

Pansy - That doesn't mean you're out at all. I've heard of girls getting their BFP two weeks after AF was due so just leave it a couple of days & test again. Or have you tested again already? Be sure to let us know how you get on!!

BabyHopes - I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Your pregnancy was certainly not "all in your head". We're all here for you when you're ready to start TTC again (or even just to chat in the mean time). I see you've had some great support from some great ladies on here that unfortunately have experienced the same thing & I haven't but you can still PM me if you need someone to talk to at any point. :hugs:

ginny83 - You're still plenty early testing at 8DPO. Have you tested again since?

honeycheeks - It sounds like you're in an awful state!! Have you been to the doctors??

immy11 - I hadn't heard about your chemical. I am so so sorry to hear about that, especially so given everything else you're going through :hugs:

gaiagirl - 9DPO is still early. Don't rule yourself out yet :thumbup:

drsquid - I obviously don't know your cycle but I don't ov until at least CD18 so if I only took OPKs from days 9-14 I would get negatives too. Maybe you're just not taking them for long enough?

*AFM -* CD18 today & finally got a positive OPK! Woop! Just waiting for DH to get home so I can pounce on him! :haha:


----------



## Pansy

I'm out, AF has got me. (why did she have to be late for the first time in over a year the month we start TTC??!). Oh, well, I've ordered some Preseed & some ovulation tests & told my husband to get ready for some serios BDing next month!!

Congrats to those with BPFs, fingers crossed for those still waiting and luck of the Irish to those out for this month!


----------



## newlywedlife

Pansy said:


> I'm out, AF has got me. (why did she have to be late for the first time in over a year the month we start TTC??!). Oh, well, I've ordered some Preseed & some ovulation tests & told my husband to get ready for some serios BDing next month!!
> 
> Congrats to those with BPFs, fingers crossed for those still waiting and luck of the Irish to those out for this month!

Good luck next month, just keep thinking positive :)


----------



## haj624

if you have a second estrogen surge and your temp drops does it normal spike high right after or gradually rise?


----------



## drsquid

karry- in dec i did it til day 16 and still never got a pos, us showed id missed it. so when my follicle is big enough i just triggered the past two months. just wondering if perhaps i dont put as much in the way of hormones out in my urine.


----------



## Sholi

10dpo and bfn, so annoyed, getting a bit tired of this crap


----------



## Mwd1985

Just got a BFP!!! I can not tell all of you how awesome it was to read so many posts and feel like everybody knew what I was feeling!!! This was the longest, and shortest wait of my life!!! Lets hope it sticks!!

Fx's for everybody!!!! 

So MUCH LOVE!!
XOXOX


----------



## PinkLove22

Well another day of IC's giving me a BFN. I tested at DPO 10 and today DPO 11. I know it could be early but ughhh I thought it would be satisfying to POAS but its not! 

Im feeling no symptoms at all anymore. I swear earlier in the week I caught a cold which is now gone, and had some serious cramping which is gone too. No sore BB's, just noticed that my checks felt really flushed last night. 

My AF is not due until Saturday/Sunday, so I guess I will just have to wait for that bitch...oh I mean witch to fly in...


----------



## PinkLove22

Anyone with BFP stop having symptoms around 9,10, 11, 12 DPO and then tested positive?

I need some encouragement!


----------



## LalaR

Thanks MrsMM and Kerri for your thoughts. I have had some good news and some not so good news today. My repeat hcg went up again yesterday to 69 from 31 but it took 8 days to do that. We know the bean is not viable so the concern now is ectopic. More bloods tomorrow and a scan Friday if the level is not less. On a more positive note my temp was indeed lower this morning ( possibly due to me waking with no duvet due to DH rolling himself in it) but also I think that AF has finally arrived - cramping pains quite bad this evening and the bleeding is a little heavier. At least I hope it is AF and nothing more sinister. I plan to count today as CD1 anyway - positive thinking is my new game!

Has your BFP news sunk in yet MrsMM?


----------



## Stephers35

Mwd1985 said:


> Just got a BFP!!! I can not tell all of you how awesome it was to read so many posts and feel like everybody knew what I was feeling!!! This was the longest, and shortest wait of my life!!! Lets hope it sticks!!
> 
> Fx's for everybody!!!!
> 
> So MUCH LOVE!!
> XOXOX

Congratulations!!! Awesome news!


----------



## lillichloe

Mwd1985 said:


> Just got a BFP!!! I can not tell all of you how awesome it was to read so many posts and feel like everybody knew what I was feeling!!! This was the longest, and shortest wait of my life!!! Lets hope it sticks!!
> 
> Fx's for everybody!!!!
> 
> So MUCH LOVE!!
> XOXOX

Yay congrats!!!


----------



## lillichloe

PinkLove22 said:


> Anyone with BFP stop having symptoms around 9,10, 11, 12 DPO and then tested positive?
> 
> I need some encouragement!

I didn't really have symptoms besides my CM didn't dry up I got a very faint BFP just the day before AF was due so 12 or 13 DPO


----------



## PinkLove22

lillichloe said:


> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone with BFP stop having symptoms around 9,10, 11, 12 DPO and then tested positive?
> 
> I need some encouragement!
> 
> I didn't really have symptoms besides my CM didn't dry up I got a very faint BFP just the day before AF was due so 12 or 13 DPOClick to expand...

What kind of CM did you have? Clear, creamy? haha sorry if this is TMI.

The last few days Ive had some where I feel like its dripping down and Im like oh AF is here, but then its not. It was creamy though, and then today its clear. So I feel like I am all over the place... Blahhhh


----------



## ickle pand

haj624 said:


> if you have a second estrogen surge and your temp drops does it normal spike high right after or gradually rise?

It normally jumps back up to the normal post ov temps, at least mine does :)


----------



## haj624

ickle pand said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> if you have a second estrogen surge and your temp drops does it normal spike high right after or gradually rise?
> 
> It normally jumps back up to the normal post ov temps, at least mine does :)Click to expand...

oh ok, i was just curious because before it dipped it was 97.62, then it dipped to 97.37 but then it shot up to 98.39. So it was a little over a degree


----------



## lillichloe

PinkLove22 said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone with BFP stop having symptoms around 9,10, 11, 12 DPO and then tested positive?
> 
> I need some encouragement!
> 
> I didn't really have symptoms besides my CM didn't dry up I got a very faint BFP just the day before AF was due so 12 or 13 DPOClick to expand...
> 
> What kind of CM did you have? Clear, creamy? haha sorry if this is TMI.
> 
> The last few days Ive had some where I feel like its dripping down and Im like oh AF is here, but then its not. It was creamy though, and then today its clear. So I feel like I am all over the place... BlahhhhClick to expand...

It was creamy and sometimes was almost ewcm but a little thicker and a little yellow tinged at times.


----------



## haj624

lillichloe said:


> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone with BFP stop having symptoms around 9,10, 11, 12 DPO and then tested positive?
> 
> I need some encouragement!
> 
> I didn't really have symptoms besides my CM didn't dry up I got a very faint BFP just the day before AF was due so 12 or 13 DPOClick to expand...
> 
> What kind of CM did you have? Clear, creamy? haha sorry if this is TMI.
> 
> The last few days Ive had some where I feel like its dripping down and Im like oh AF is here, but then its not. It was creamy though, and then today its clear. So I feel like I am all over the place... BlahhhhClick to expand...
> 
> It was creamy and sometimes was almost ewcm but a little thicker and a little yellow tinged at times.Click to expand...

if you dont mind me asking was it like when you wiped or in your underwear or were you checking it yourself?


----------



## lillichloe

haj624 said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone with BFP stop having symptoms around 9,10, 11, 12 DPO and then tested positive?
> 
> I need some encouragement!
> 
> I didn't really have symptoms besides my CM didn't dry up I got a very faint BFP just the day before AF was due so 12 or 13 DPOClick to expand...
> 
> What kind of CM did you have? Clear, creamy? haha sorry if this is TMI.
> 
> The last few days Ive had some where I feel like its dripping down and Im like oh AF is here, but then its not. It was creamy though, and then today its clear. So I feel like I am all over the place... BlahhhhClick to expand...
> 
> It was creamy and sometimes was almost ewcm but a little thicker and a little yellow tinged at times.Click to expand...
> 
> if you dont mind me asking was it like when you wiped or in your underwear or were you checking it yourself?Click to expand...

In my undies and when I wiped


----------



## haj624

lillichloe said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone with BFP stop having symptoms around 9,10, 11, 12 DPO and then tested positive?
> 
> I need some encouragement!
> 
> I didn't really have symptoms besides my CM didn't dry up I got a very faint BFP just the day before AF was due so 12 or 13 DPOClick to expand...
> 
> What kind of CM did you have? Clear, creamy? haha sorry if this is TMI.
> 
> The last few days Ive had some where I feel like its dripping down and Im like oh AF is here, but then its not. It was creamy though, and then today its clear. So I feel like I am all over the place... BlahhhhClick to expand...
> 
> It was creamy and sometimes was almost ewcm but a little thicker and a little yellow tinged at times.Click to expand...
> 
> if you dont mind me asking was it like when you wiped or in your underwear or were you checking it yourself?Click to expand...
> 
> In my undies and when I wipedClick to expand...

gotcha...how many dpo did you start noticing it?


----------



## Annie77

MrsMM24 - I am sooo chuffed for you!! Congrats x


----------



## ginny83

Well my temps finally increased a bit more today - so happy about, nice to see a bit more movement up!

I tested this morning and I think i got a evap. It showed up about half way through the 10 minute window - but was so super faint and I'm not even 100% sure it was actually there. It got a tiny bit darker but that was a couple of minutes over the 10 min mark.

Anyway I took a pic of it, but you can't see anything at all - so I'm concluding it was a evap!

My boobs are still hurting on and off - very usual for me before AF. My CM has dried up a little bit - which is a bit strange for me, unless AF is planning on arriving early! It's not gone but I don't have as much as I usually do. Not a good sign I think anyway!


----------



## lillichloe

haj624 said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone with BFP stop having symptoms around 9,10, 11, 12 DPO and then tested positive?
> 
> I need some encouragement!
> 
> I didn't really have symptoms besides my CM didn't dry up I got a very faint BFP just the day before AF was due so 12 or 13 DPOClick to expand...
> 
> What kind of CM did you have? Clear, creamy? haha sorry if this is TMI.
> 
> The last few days Ive had some where I feel like its dripping down and Im like oh AF is here, but then its not. It was creamy though, and then today its clear. So I feel like I am all over the place... BlahhhhClick to expand...
> 
> It was creamy and sometimes was almost ewcm but a little thicker and a little yellow tinged at times.Click to expand...
> 
> if you dont mind me asking was it like when you wiped or in your underwear or were you checking it yourself?Click to expand...
> 
> In my undies and when I wipedClick to expand...
> 
> gotcha...how many dpo did you start noticing it?Click to expand...

I am usually dry two days before AF so I tested on either 10 or 11 DPO got a bfn and then not the next day the day after I got a faint BFP The day before I expected AF


----------



## Mrs.Resa

I didn't bother testing today. I noticed i started spotting this morning. I'm expecting AF any day now


----------



## poodlefrogs

To the best of my knowledge, I am 13 dpo and AF is due tomorrow....

New development today. I thought AF started and like a few of you it was just a bunch of cm in my undies! That's not really normal for me...(unless I'm particular excited...and I was paying taxes while it happened so I dont think that had me hot.)


----------



## PinkLove22

poodlefrogs said:


> To the best of my knowledge, I am 13 dpo and AF is due tomorrow....
> 
> New development today. I thought AF started and like a few of you it was just a bunch of cm in my undies! That's not really normal for me...(unless I'm particular excited...and I was paying taxes while it happened so I dont think that had me hot.)


I am 11 DPO and I get checking down there and its more clear CM not the witch! I still feel pretty hopeless but AF is due Sat/Sun so I guess I h=just need to wait!


----------



## Cheska

MrsMM I have no news yet! I think she may arrive in the morning.
I've done an Internet cheapie the last 3 mornings and so stark White.

I need heeelp!!! The last two months using cheap ovulation sticks my LP has been 11days then 10days. So after a bit of googling read that under 12days could be a problem so started taking b6 on my own accord. Do you think I should visit my doc when af arrives??? 
Any advice much appreciated!


----------



## ickle pand

Cheska - Everything I've read about LP says that it's under 10 days that's a problem. That said the B6 probably isn't a bad idea and if it does lengthen your LP, then you probably don't need to see your doctor.


----------



## honeycheeks

AF came!! after giving me all the hopes of a pregnancy, the harsh truth has dawned on me .


----------



## ginny83

honeycheeks said:


> AF came!! after giving me all the hopes of a pregnancy, the harsh truth has dawned on me .

Boo to hear :(

But you never know today might be the first day of your future pregnancy - fingers crossed for March :)


----------



## Cheska

Thanks ickle! She's still not here this morning LP day 11 today so looks as though it is lengthening as bfn and af pains are quite uncomfortable.


----------



## honeycheeks

ginny83 said:


> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> AF came!! after giving me all the hopes of a pregnancy, the harsh truth has dawned on me .
> 
> Boo to hear :(
> 
> But you never know today might be the first day of your future pregnancy - fingers crossed for March :)Click to expand...

thanks ginny.


----------



## poodlefrogs

I got a little anxious this morning and tested at 4am...

Bfn...

Still gassy, bloated, and weird pains. Was extra cm when I wiped, but no af yet.

I felt like today was my day :/ 

Does anyone think that one of the FRER would really give me a BFP when $tree wouldn't?


----------



## ickle pand

How many DPO are you poodlefrogs?


----------



## poodlefrogs

I'm now 14DPO. I could be slightly off (like 13dpo). Af is supposd to show up today. At the LATEST she'd fly in on monday if she felt like sneaking up on me. I'm slightly irregular for bleeding days and flow.

I have like a very very faint gray line on my new choice test that I thought was in my head until I took the test apart. I read if it's gray or looks like a dent than it's an evap line.


----------



## ickle pand

If it's supposed to be a pink line then yeah grey does sound like an evap, blue line tests are much harder to interpret. That doesn't mean you won't get a lovely pink line in the next day or two. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## poodlefrogs

I kinda wanna pee on my OPK. Just to to confuse myself more ....


----------



## ginny83

well I took another test tonight and got another very very faint line. I tried to take a photo of it, but it doesn't show up. The line did appear a bit quicker than it did this morning and I didn't have to squint as much to see it, but it's still super faint and I can't 100% tell if there's much colour to it.

I've done a bit of research on the type of tests i'm using (internet ones which are thin and have a green holding bit that has 'hsg' printed on it) and apparently they known for giving false positives... I have some first response tests but don't want to use them until I'm actually late.


----------



## Stephers35

That's good to hear Ginny! After reading these posts for months, it is very clear that people get bfp's anywhere between 8-20 dpo. There is no "normal." If you are getting a faint line, believe it. Maybe try a frer tomorrow am? I started out with the faintest line ever and felt like it might be gray, but swear I saw a little pink. The next day, it was pink and the day after that, it was unmistakeable! I'm not going to pretend that I didn't take like 10 tests though. I get a little obsessive about what I am currently focusing on! I'm glad the tests gave me the results because I really didn't feel like this was the month...

Wishing each of you ample :dust: !!!!!!


----------



## poodlefrogs

Just keep testing and make sure you dont look at them after the time is up! I want to test everyday <.< >.> 

I would say you could try your FRER after you get some pink on the cheapies to make sure it isn't false.


----------



## karry1412

Pansy & honeycheeks - Sorry to hear AF got you too. Hopefully March will be our month :flower:

Mwd1985 - Congratulations!! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

Sholi - Sorry to hear about your BFN but you're still plenty early. Hopefully that'll turn around for you.

Mrs.Resa - Any chance at all it could be IB?

ginny83 - How exciting! I hope this is the start of your BFP!!

*AFM -* CD19 now & I got my first +OPK for this cycle yesterday! Still positive this morning & we BD last night. Hope this is it :flower:


----------



## newlywedlife

ginny83 said:


> well I took another test tonight and got another very very faint line. I tried to take a photo of it, but it doesn't show up. The line did appear a bit quicker than it did this morning and I didn't have to squint as much to see it, but it's still super faint and I can't 100% tell if there's much colour to it.
> 
> I've done a bit of research on the type of tests i'm using (internet ones which are thin and have a green holding bit that has 'hsg' printed on it) and apparently they known for giving false positives... I have some first response tests but don't want to use them until I'm actually late.

That sounds like good news!! I got very faint BFP on FRER for 2 days before my BFP on a digi :) :) Good luck, fx'ed for you!


----------



## beachgirl22

Hi ladies!

Tested yesterday morning 10dpo(ish?) and BFN. Yesterday morning I had that crampy feeling like AF was about to come, even wore a pantyliner all day, and no AF! weird. Today my boobs don't hurt as much.

Also constipated (just realized this, very unusual for me!) and last night at dinner my feet swelled up! Is that super weird or what? Like my ankles, toes etc were all visibly swollen. Pretty sure that's not a symptom but thought I'd throw it out there! 

Forcing myself to wait until 13dpo saturday to POAS if AF doesn't show up. My LP is a really regular 10-11 days so AF is officially late after today. Fx'd!


----------



## lillichloe

:hugs: to the ladies that af got.
to the ladies testing with cheapies and debating frer. I would recommend frer they are so sensitive and reliable it seems they have the least occurance of evap lines than other brands. GL and I hope those lines are your BFPs!!


----------



## PinkLove22

Well tested this morning after I woke up with a bug headache and got another BFN with my IC. Man oh man I keep hearing all these great stories of ppl who got these faint faint lines at 12 DPO I keep getting all this hope over here!


----------



## arnz09

Hi MrsMM - first a big congrats on your bfp! :happydance: Wishing you a very h&h 9 months :flower:

I got my bfp yesterday also :cloud9: :winkwink:


----------



## lovingmykids

Hi everyone! I am new on here but finishing up my 2WW. AF is due about Monday (although early morning hours of Tuesday happens a lot) anyways I O'd on Feb 13 and am waiting to see what happens! Wondering if there are any cycle buddies? Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Stephers35

lovingmykids said:


> Hi everyone! I am new on here but finishing up my 2WW. AF is due about Monday (although early morning hours of Tuesday happens a lot) anyways I O'd on Feb 13 and am waiting to see what happens! Wondering if there are any cycle buddies? Good luck to everyone!!

Welcome! I O'd the day before you, but due to patience issues, I already know my results! When are you going to test?


----------



## RebeccaLO

Due af tomorrow, though not feeling like its coming. I'm not convinced about this cycle at all, but I've bought a clear blue monitor and being a complete geek I can't wait to start using it! 
We've booked our wedding for June 2013. So I have about 3/4 months to get pg as I don't want be huge in a dress!


----------



## drsquid

didnt test today as i have a 11.5 hr work day. rather be in the same limbo as before. continue being crampy etc but no af. no boob pain etc. working inthe same hospital as my doc today but,., dont wanna know today. i figure ill take an hpt tomorrow (day 16) and if it is neg and i still dont have af, ill ask for a beta. cause if it is neg i know i can have guilt free drinks with my friend friday night.


----------



## Cheska

beachgirl22 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Forcing myself to wait until 13dpo saturday to POAS if AF doesn't show up. My LP is a really regular 10-11 days so AF is officially late after today. Fx'd!

Snap:thumbup:I'm 11 dpo today. Have tested the past four days though and bfn :wacko: . Have started taking b6 this month as I wanted to make LP longer then 10-11days so could be that working. 

Let us know how you get on Saturday?!


----------



## talica22

Well as of today cd41 I have some brown discharge so I'm pretty sure that will lead to period but i have it this one before this cycle so who knows but since all tests are saying neg I'm sure that's what its leading to


----------



## mas

BFN at 14dpo af due some time today Im crushed :(


----------



## lovingmykids

Stephers35 said:


> lovingmykids said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I am new on here but finishing up my 2WW. AF is due about Monday (although early morning hours of Tuesday happens a lot) anyways I O'd on Feb 13 and am waiting to see what happens! Wondering if there are any cycle buddies? Good luck to everyone!!
> 
> Welcome! I O'd the day before you, but due to patience issues, I already know my results! When are you going to test?Click to expand...

Hi :) Well after going on these forums I had decided to test early on 8dpo and 9 dpo but b=got BFN...so I am trying to hold out til tomorrow and Saturday. I never tested early with my other kids but it's so tempting!


----------



## lovingmykids

mas said:


> BFN at 14dpo af due some time today Im crushed :(

Sorry to hear that :hug:


----------



## MrsMM24

FERTILITY February!!!!​

:test: TODAY!! *GAIAGIRL and POODLEFROGS*



Sending out a warm welcome to *LOVINGMYKIDS* Hoping you see some sticky dark pink BFP lines!!!:dust:


:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??* DIPSYSP, ROSE1990, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, MSMELODY, THAYNES, TTCFOR1stTIME, HAYDENMUM, NORAHBATTIE, SHELLSUNSHINE, CUPCAKELOVING, JUMKI, TGO, MAZZY, HAPPYBEANY, TRYING_BABY, ANNABABE, BABYBOYLE, LILTRAINABELLE, CRYSTALCLARO, DITHY, DRSQUID, JRWIFEY18, HERCFREAK, CHESKA, BEACHGIRL22, MRS. RESA, and SNOWFLAKES120*:paper::test:



:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *ARNZ09 and MWD1985* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.


*DRSQUID* I know it's a pain to hear, especially when the very fewest get early BFPs, but it really is still pretty early for you. I can tell you to see my chart, as it was 18DPO before I got a BFP:dust:


*POODLEFROGS* hoep that AF has stayed away today and that the gas is a symptoms. I am not sure what DPO you are but let's keep in mind that late implanting means later BFP, like myself.... :dust:


*SHOLI* for you, it is super early. There are only a select few (Fertilityfriend will show the low percentage) of women that get a BFP by 10DPO. I am not in that percentage by any means, still stark white when I got to 13DPO. Hang in there:dust:


*PINKLOVE22* My ICs didn't get as dark as my FRER or $stores.... just a thought. Especially as it is still early for you:dust:


*LALAR* so sorry that AF flew in Hun. Next cycle HAS got to be the ONE!:dust::hugs: Oh, and nope, hasn't set in for me just yet, and won't be fully without nerves till 3rd trim, they won't start to fade until I make it past our last into the 2nd tri!


*GINNY83* That chart is looking good, I saw wait till FMU and test in the AM:dust:


*MRS. RESA* I know that spotting is nervewrecking, but it isn't AF and is a sign for pregnancy for some. Hang in there! :dust:


*CHESKA* My ICs were stark white Hun, I use them before FRERs and more expensive ones, till 18DPO. And don't be worring yourself about that LP, because most docs won't bother seeing you about 12LP, it is when you are less than 10LP because that doesn't give the fertilized egg time to implant. It is still early Hun.:dust:


*REBECCALO* Congrats on setting a wedding date. I know I will be sending you a congrats soon for a BFP!:dust:


*MAS* I know these times are hard, hang in there, no :af: = a good sign! :dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *PANSY and HONEYCHEEKS* I hope that you will join us again in the March/April threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 207* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* Doc appt went well, as I thought, I am Pregnant! So far so good, set up for appts starting 2nd week of March, I should be about 7 weeks then. Due date until a dating scan is 10.25.12 which is what I suspected. I am now just cautiously in the TWW to scan.... All seems well, progressing.... I have begun to get a couple more symptoms too. Although early, I am thinking to create a ticker... Still early so I am just hoping for a Sticky Bean!!!

**First Page Updated**


----------



## Cheska

thank you mrsmm. I really hope I'll be joining you. Im sure you'll have a sticky little bean.


----------



## drsquid

mrsmm- thanks =)did you test everyday between 13-18? or scattered? i decided im going to test again in the am (day 16) and if neg and still no af.. get a beta so i can know whether i can have a few drinks with my friend that night. 

so many people on here seem to get their pos so early but then again we are also testing super early cause we are trying. i saw a comment on the prego board about how most people on the board dont know they are pregnant until well into the first tri.... i was thinking.. you are ready a different one than me =) part of me wonders if the later positives are due to people just not thinking to test? thoughi guess if it is on ff they are people who are trying


----------



## MrsMM24

*DRSQUID* I had what I thought was an evap super faint on 13DPO. I was sad, didn't test again till 15DPO, nothing, then gave up on testing.... I took the 18DPO bc DW was like maybe try again since AF is due today, I did and it was super faint on IC. Took a FRER and still faint (pics on journal) It is possible to be late. Everyone is testing early and there are 2 sides to that, knowing super early and also knowing and then seeing it go back to BFN two days later as it wasnt sustainable. I have had an MC and many many BFNs in 34 months, so I have learned to wait! Hang in there:dust:


----------



## Sholi

MrsMM, are you on the left or the right of ur pic????


----------



## PinkLove22

MrsMM24 said:


> FERTILITY February!!!!​
> 
> :test: TODAY!! *GAIAGIRL and POODLEFROGS*
> 
> 
> 
> Sending out a warm welcome to *LOVINGMYKIDS* Hoping you see some sticky dark pink BFP lines!!!:dust:
> 
> 
> :coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??* DIPSYSP, ROSE1990, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, MSMELODY, THAYNES, TTCFOR1stTIME, HAYDENMUM, NORAHBATTIE, SHELLSUNSHINE, CUPCAKELOVING, JUMKI, TGO, MAZZY, HAPPYBEANY, TRYING_BABY, ANNABABE, BABYBOYLE, LILTRAINABELLE, CRYSTALCLARO, DITHY, DRSQUID, JRWIFEY18, HERCFREAK, CHESKA, BEACHGIRL22, MRS. RESA, and SNOWFLAKES120*:paper::test:
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *ARNZ09 and MWD1985* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ter-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.
> 
> 
> *DRSQUID* I know it's a pain to hear, especially when the very fewest get early BFPs, but it really is still pretty early for you. I can tell you to see my chart, as it was 18DPO before I got a BFP:dust:
> 
> 
> *POODLEFROGS* hoep that AF has stayed away today and that the gas is a symptoms. I am not sure what DPO you are but let's keep in mind that late implanting means later BFP, like myself.... :dust:
> 
> 
> *SHOLI* for you, it is super early. There are only a select few (Fertilityfriend will show the low percentage) of women that get a BFP by 10DPO. I am not in that percentage by any means, still stark white when I got to 13DPO. Hang in there:dust:
> 
> 
> *PINKLOVE22* My ICs didn't get as dark as my FRER or $stores.... just a thought. Especially as it is still early for you:dust:
> 
> 
> *LALAR* so sorry that AF flew in Hun. Next cycle HAS got to be the ONE!:dust::hugs: Oh, and nope, hasn't set in for me just yet, and won't be fully without nerves till 3rd trim, they won't start to fade until I make it past our last into the 2nd tri!
> 
> 
> *GINNY83* That chart is looking good, I saw wait till FMU and test in the AM:dust:
> 
> 
> *MRS. RESA* I know that spotting is nervewrecking, but it isn't AF and is a sign for pregnancy for some. Hang in there! :dust:
> 
> 
> *CHESKA* My ICs were stark white Hun, I use them before FRERs and more expensive ones, till 18DPO. And don't be worring yourself about that LP, because most docs won't bother seeing you about 12LP, it is when you are less than 10LP because that doesn't give the fertilized egg time to implant. It is still early Hun.:dust:
> 
> 
> *REBECCALO* Congrats on setting a wedding date. I know I will be sending you a congrats soon for a BFP!:dust:
> 
> 
> *MAS* I know these times are hard, hang in there, no :af: = a good sign! :dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *PANSY and HONEYCHEEKS* I hope that you will join us again in the March/April threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 207* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Doc appt went well, as I thought, I am Pregnant! So far so good, set up for appts starting 2nd week of March, I should be about 7 weeks then. Due date until a dating scan is 10.25.12 which is what I suspected. I am now just cautiously in the TWW to scan.... All seems well, progressing.... I have begun to get a couple more symptoms too. Although early, I am thinking to create a ticker... Still early so I am just hoping for a Sticky Bean!!!
> 
> **First Page Updated**



Thanks MsMM, your situation really gives me a lot of hope as your tested positive at a much further away DPO. I just keep hearing all these wonderful stories of ppl testing pos at 12DPO and Im like nope, not for me!.

Today I am having cramping especially after bowels (TMI) I feel like the AF is coming.... but maybe that is just my down and out spirit. I have a digi that I am going to use to test on the day the AF doesnt show. but these IC were supposed to keep me sane until then (BIG MISTAKE, they now are just driving me insane)!


----------



## MrsMM24

Sholi said:


> MrsMM, are you on the left or the right of ur pic????

That's yours truly on the Right!:thumbup:


----------



## DBZ34

karry1412 said:


> Hi everyone! :wave:
> 
> DBZ34 - Congrats on having your ov confirmed! I'm still waiting myself. Got my first +OPK this cycle this morning. How was your timing?


We ended up BDing every day this fertile period and even with FF moving my ov date because of a dip at what I thought was 2DPO, I should be covered. We BD'd until CD18 and ov was either CD15 or CD17. Hopefully we caught the egg this month, but there's no telling. Right now, I'm battling a sudden cold/sore throat that appeared overnight. I'm just glad I made it past ov before it hit...


----------



## newlywedlife

DBZ34 said:


> We ended up BDing every day this fertile period and even with FF moving my ov date because of a dip at what I thought was 2DPO, I should be covered. We BD'd until CD18 and ov was either CD15 or CD17. Hopefully we caught the egg this month, but there's no telling. Right now, I'm battling a sudden cold/sore throat that appeared overnight. I'm just glad I made it past ov before it hit...

Hey Dbz, I ended up getting a sore throat that never got too bad just before my BFP!! Good luck to you :)


----------



## ginny83

well I tested again this morning and got a no doubt BFN- which makes me think it was definately evaps I was seeing yesterday, even though they were within the time limit.

I'm going to use my frer on Tuesday since that's when AF is due :)


----------



## newlywedlife

MrsMM24 said:


> That's your truly on the Right!:thumbup:

MrsMM totally random question, but did you get married and go on a Caribbean cruise in June 2011? I met a lady from MD that looked like you :)


----------



## Sholi

ginny83 said:


> well I tested again this morning and got a no doubt BFN- which makes me think it was definately evaps I was seeing yesterday, even though they were within the time limit.
> 
> I'm going to use my frer on Tuesday since that's when AF is due :)

I think ur testing way too soon, give it time :flower:


----------



## honeycheeks

karry1412 said:


> Pansy & honeycheeks - Sorry to hear AF got you too. Hopefully March will be our month :flower:
> 
> Mwd1985 - Congratulations!! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:
> 
> Sholi - Sorry to hear about your BFN but you're still plenty early. Hopefully that'll turn around for you.
> 
> Mrs.Resa - Any chance at all it could be IB?
> 
> ginny83 - How exciting! I hope this is the start of your BFP!!
> 
> *AFM -* CD19 now & I got my first +OPK for this cycle yesterday! Still positive this morning & we BD last night. Hope this is it :flower:

thanks karry. I am going to be stalking this thread and the march one. Wish you loads of luck


----------



## Just 1 more

beachgirl22 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Tested yesterday morning 10dpo(ish?) and BFN. Yesterday morning I had that crampy feeling like AF was about to come, even wore a pantyliner all day, and no AF! weird. Today my boobs don't hurt as much.
> 
> Also constipated (just realized this, very unusual for me!) and last night at dinner my feet swelled up! Is that super weird or what? Like my ankles, toes etc were all visibly swollen. Pretty sure that's not a symptom but thought I'd throw it out there!
> 
> Forcing myself to wait until 13dpo saturday to POAS if AF doesn't show up. My LP is a really regular 10-11 days so AF is officially late after today. Fx'd!

Just wanted to say my best friend suffered with swollen ankles from before her :bfp: so the fact that your feet a swollen could be a sign, but she did suffer the whole time through her pregnancy with swollen ankles and feet.

Good Luck I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## drsquid

mrs- thanks =) lots of the stuff ive found on line with later bfp's are people who tested way later and thus dont know if theydve been pos on day 14.


----------



## DBZ34

ginny83 said:


> well I tested again this morning and got a no doubt BFN- which makes me think it was definately evaps I was seeing yesterday, even though they were within the time limit.
> 
> I'm going to use my frer on Tuesday since that's when AF is due :)

It's still early! I hope you see some definite lines when you test on Tuesday. :)


----------



## Mrs.Resa

AF started this morning as i suspected. On to the March thread and cycle 7. Good luck to the ladies waiting on news and a huge congrats on the BFPs


----------



## poodlefrogs

MrsMM24 said:


> *POODLEFROGS* hoep that AF has stayed away today and that the gas is a symptoms. I am not sure what DPO you are but let's keep in mind that late implanting means later BFP, like myself.... :dust:

I'm 13 or 14 DPO (I couldn't tell) and no sign of AF yet!!!


----------



## gaiagirl

OK tested today, AF due today at 10 DPO and...here`s the result.

I am excited and scared, I hope AF doesn`t show up it is so early!
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## LilyLee

gaiagirl said:


> OK tested today, AF due today at 10 DPO and...here`s the result.
> 
> I am excited and scared, I hope AF doesn`t show up it is so early!

Congrats gaiagirl! I hope it sticks xx


----------



## skeet9924

gaiagirl said:


> OK tested today, AF due today at 10 DPO and...here`s the result.
> 
> I am excited and scared, I hope AF doesn`t show up it is so early!

Congrats!! Hope it's a sticky bfp!!


----------



## gaiagirl

LilyLee said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> OK tested today, AF due today at 10 DPO and...here`s the result.
> 
> I am excited and scared, I hope AF doesn`t show up it is so early!
> 
> Congrats gaiagirl! I hope it sticks xxClick to expand...




skeet9924 said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> OK tested today, AF due today at 10 DPO and...here`s the result.
> 
> I am excited and scared, I hope AF doesn`t show up it is so early!
> 
> Congrats!! Hope it's a sticky bfp!!Click to expand...

Thanks ladies! I so hope that too! I will test with another cheapie in the morning then pick up a better test after work!

It's so hard to know when to really get excited!


----------



## ginny83

I couldn't help myself and took another test. I think I got another evap - it's the same faintness as what I got yesterday, so I'm guessing if it was real it would have been darker. It appeared at about 5 mins and I took the pic at 9 mins - so within the 10 min window, but i'm not 100% if it's got colour.

What's the verdict?

https://i40.tinypic.com/5nq7vq.jpg


----------



## gaiagirl

ginny83 said:


> I couldn't help myself and took another test. I think I got another evap - it's the same faintness as what I got yesterday, so I'm guessing if it was real it would have been darker. It appeared at about 5 mins and I took the pic at 9 mins - so within the 10 min window, but i'm not 100% if it's got colour.
> 
> What's the verdict?
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/5nq7vq.jpg

I dont know, I can definitely see something - and it has color to it. I hope it's a BFP!


----------



## Sholi

12dpo and there's something on my test, SOMETHING.......


----------



## LilyLee

ginny83 said:


> I couldn't help myself and took another test. I think I got another evap - it's the same faintness as what I got yesterday, so I'm guessing if it was real it would have been darker. It appeared at about 5 mins and I took the pic at 9 mins - so within the 10 min window, but i'm not 100% if it's got colour.
> 
> What's the verdict?
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/5nq7vq.jpg

Looks like a BFP to me! It's exactly how dark my first one was. Have you tried another type of test? I did a frer after I got a result like this and it was a definite BFP :) I hope it gets darker for you!!


----------



## ginny83

Sholi - can you post a pic of it?


----------



## ginny83

I was going to wait until Sunday and try a FRER... maybe I'll try tomorrow morning?

I starting to love that my DS was a suprise now. I was over a week late before I tested and straight away got a super dark line lol


----------



## poodlefrogs

No AF...still having all my symptoms (gas, mild cramps, weird twinges, cm changes) I've had for 2 weeks still no BFP...

I'm using $tree tests and I just have the like...invisible line with no color...I know it's just the antibody strip bc it looks the same on every test I take.

I'm now 14 or 15DPO...No sign of AF but she does like to show up late...sometimes 18 DPO.


----------



## horseypants

hi frogs, me too. basically same story. i tested this morning, bfn. hang in there!


----------



## poodlefrogs

I'm so impatient I was to run to the drug store and pee on every stick available because there just HAS to be one that would give me a BFP in there!!!! I'm tempted.


----------



## horseypants

:dust:


----------



## Stephers35

poodlefrogs said:


> I'm so impatient I was to run to the drug store and pee on every stick available because there just HAS to be one that would give me a BFP in there!!!! I'm tempted.

I actually did that because I was so convinced!

Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## karry1412

arnz09, gaiagirl & Sholi - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby: :baby: :baby:

lovingmykids - Welcome! :wave: How long have you been TTC for?

RebeccaLO - Congratulations on booking the wedding!! So exciting!! :happydance:

MrsMM - I already said it on the other thread but I'm delighted to hear your appointment went well & you got your confirmation! :happydance:

DBZ34 - Wow! Sounds like you definitely have your bases covered! And I've heard that a cold can be a symptom so fingers crossed! I can't wait to hear how you get on! :hugs:

ginny83 - Sorry to hear you got a BFN. I hope you have better luck on Tuesday :flower:

Mrs.Resa - Sorry AF got you hun. Hopefully March will be our month :hugs:

*AFM -* CD20 today. We bd on CD6, 8, 10, 12, 15, 16, 18 & 19. I got +OPK on CD18 & 19 so hopefully we have it covered. We'll keep bd-ing for a few days yet. I hope this is it. I have slightly longer cycles so I ovulate again at the very end of March & then completely miss April! I'm getting really impatient! :haha: I had a temp dip yesterday & it went back up this morning. No cross hairs yet but I hope this is the start of something :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Just realised I haven't done a stats update for a while so here we go.

We are currently at 23% of the average 30% success rate, which means there are approximately 11 BFP's still out there waiting to be found :)


----------



## MrsMM24

FERTILITY February!!!!​

:test: TODAY!! *DAISYQ*


SATURDAY :test: TOMORROW!!*2016, PINKLOVE22, REBECCALO, and STMW*


:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??* DIPSYSP, ROSE1990, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, MSMELODY, THAYNES, TTCFOR1stTIME, HAYDENMUM, NORAHBATTIE, SHELLSUNSHINE, CUPCAKELOVING, JUMKI, TGO, MAZZY, HAPPYBEANY, TRYING_BABY, ANNABABE, BABYBOYLE, LILTRAINABELLE, CRYSTALCLARO, DITHY, DRSQUID, JRWIFEY18, HERCFREAK, CHESKA, BEACHGIRL22, SNOWFLAKES120, and POODLEFROGS*:paper::test:



:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *GAIAGIRL* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.


*DRSQUID* That's true for alot of the late testers, however in my case, all 3 of my PGs were later BFPs, likely due to the long LP so more time to implant. As on 18DPO, my BFP was faint and not dark until 20DPO, 5 tests later!:dust:


*POODLEFROGS* sounding very good, no :af: when do you plan to test again?:dust:


*SHOLI* POST it!!!FXD!:dust:


*PINKLOVE22* stay hopeful Hun. Each of my 3 BFPs were later (read in journal) No :af: is a good thing!:dust:


*CEHSKA* you WILL be joining me soon!!:dust:


*GINNY83* good idea to wait, test with the FRER later, because they are less sensitive and even though they say can detect earlier, they still do not detect a high enough MIU so when AF is due is a good FRER date:dust:


*DBZ34* BDg schedule sounds so very promising! And that chart is looking fab already!:dust:


*NEWLYWEDLIFE* No, but sooo wish we could have taken a cruise in June last year.... We married in 2.2010.


*ICKLE* Thanks so much for that update, let's keep these Feb BFPs coming Ladies!!!:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *MRS. RESA* I hope that you will join us again in the March/April threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 207* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* Not much, just hanging in till we can get the scan in March. DW would like to get a few digis to help me keep piece of mind and watch the weeks increase... I think we are going to get some this evening while DD is at karate. I hope everyone is well and has a wonderful weekend, full of preparing for baby, :sort TWWs, :sex: :test: and :bfp:s :dust::dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## karry1412

ickle pand said:


> Just realised I haven't done a stats update for a while so here we go.
> 
> We are currently at 23% of the average 30% success rate, which means there are approximately 11 BFP's still out there waiting to be found :)

I am well out of the running for February but I still love reading these stats! Thanks a million for posting them!


----------



## poodlefrogs

I will be testing again tomorrow morning. I panicked because I thought I felt AF cramps coming in a minute ago.. but it just was hunger pains coming in! False alarm.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm well out of the running too Karry but I like cheering for all the other ladies while I wait for ov and I'm a bit of a numbers geek :)


----------



## Sholi

i can't post it girls, it's o my phone and i can't find the cable:nope:


----------



## lillichloe

I only have my phone too and one of the other ladies was kind enough to have me email it to them and they posted for me! Maybe someone can for you?!


----------



## lillichloe

Congrats gala!! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## ShellSunshine

Love seeing the list gain more and more BFPs! Good luck all... Still nothing here. No AF, BFN and no signs. Looks like I didn't ovulate in Feb so far.... :(


----------



## Sholi

lillichloe said:


> I only have my phone too and one of the other ladies was kind enough to have me email it to them and they posted for me! Maybe someone can for you?!

I tried to email to Dh but it won't go through. iPad resolution is too low to show line


----------



## drsquid

still neg this am (though i was running late and left it less than 5 min). kinda nervous though because the cramps seem to have setted on the left. no point in panicking about ectopic if im not even getting a pos test but.. perhaps ill get a tech to scan me today, that seems to make af come.. that or get a beta (docs office opens at 9)


----------



## Number2in2012

CONGRATS TO THE NEW BFP'S!!!! H&H :cloud9: 

I am 12dpo today and I have aching bb's and pain in my lower back(both signs of AF).So I'm sure the witch will fly in right on schedule sometime this weekend:growlmad:


----------



## horseypants

hello the squid, please keep the updates coming. good luck with extracting a positive beta :)


----------



## Sholi

I'm testing tomorrow morning again with fmu, let's see what happens


----------



## haj624

Sholi said:


> I'm testing tomorrow morning again with fmu, let's see what happens

fingers crossed good luck!! I'm hoping to get some ttc since sept both married in june kind vibes from you lol


----------



## karry1412

ickle pand - I'm the exact opposite which is why I'm so glad you post it for the rest of us!! :haha:

Number2in2012 - A lot of AF symptoms are similar to pregnancy symptoms so I hope the witch stays away from you :flower:


----------



## karry1412

Sholi said:


> I'm testing tomorrow morning again with fmu, let's see what happens

Ooooh!! Good luck! I'll be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## newlywedlife

Sholi said:


> I'm testing tomorrow morning again with fmu, let's see what happens

Good luck!! Hope you get that BFP :) :)


----------



## lovingmykids

OK, so I have a new one...or maybe not new to some of you. I tested this morning using E.P.T. this time and got a BFN at 11 dpo. I had some different CM yesterday so out of pure curiosity I took a OPK and got a positive smiley face. My period is due Monday (or early Tuesday). Anyone else have the same thing happen so close to AF coming? I called ClearBlue Easy and asked what the odds were I would get another positive before my period but she basically told me there was no reason to test with that again if it had picked up my O last week. lol


----------



## drsquid

stil waiting to hear. did an umm, deep inspection of my cervix and ended up getting a tiny drop of blood, but ive gotten a bit crazy about "checking" so i wonder if i scratched myself or something. none since. my period usually shows up as a rush, not spotting or drops.


----------



## PinkLove22

drsquid said:


> stil waiting to hear. did an umm, deep inspection of my cervix and ended up getting a tiny drop of blood, but ive gotten a bit crazy about "checking" so i wonder if i scratched myself or something. none since. my period usually shows up as a rush, not spotting or drops.

Mine usually shows up the same way. Today I was very wet with creamy CM, I kept thinking AF had arrived but it didnt.

Is it usually like that before AF or early preg sign? I guess I never really noticed because I wasnt checking until now....


----------



## mummyof2girlz

hi ladies congrats on all the bfp!! 
iam around 14 dpo today tested yesterday bfn no suprise sooo used to seeing stark white tests it become the norm would probably go into shock if anything was to show up! Have had a few symptoms sore bbs, backache, hot flushes (not normal for me) and horrible little stabbing like pains v low down on the left, increased cm.. 
Not particularly hopeful this month as not bedded as much as would have liked think i will be leaving it a day or to to test again if af does not show up that is..


----------



## drsquid

sigh., coughed up the cash for a beta.. neg.. ive started bleeding (thanks body, coulda saved me $100) now i gotta get an us tomorrow to make sure i dont have cysts before starting femara again.


----------



## ginny83

I couldn't help myself and use my last IC this morning. It looked basically the same as yesterday, except maybe a bit less colour! Convinced it was a BFN....

...2 hours later I couldn't help myself and thought I'd use a FRER and got this:

https://i40.tinypic.com/2yzk38h.jpg

A line showed up in 30 seconds, and this pic was taken at 8 minutes.

Could this be it??!


----------



## PinkLove22

ginny83 said:


> I couldn't help myself and use my last IC this morning. It looked basically the same as yesterday, except maybe a bit less colour! Convinced it was a BFN....
> 
> ...2 hours later I couldn't help myself and thought I'd use a FRER and got this:
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/2yzk38h.jpg
> 
> A line showed up in 30 seconds, and this pic was taken at 8 minutes.
> 
> Could this be it??!

Umm yes Ginny! I would count that as a BIG FAT POSITIVE!


----------



## ginny83

I'm just a bit worried that my IC kept showing such super faint lines and with handly any colour... AF isn't due until Tuesday, might test again tonight/tomorrow morning to make sure.

Much prefer FRER's to those IC I had though! They were horrible


----------



## gaiagirl

ginny83 said:


> I couldn't help myself and use my last IC this morning. It looked basically the same as yesterday, except maybe a bit less colour! Convinced it was a BFN....
> 
> ...2 hours later I couldn't help myself and thought I'd use a FRER and got this:
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/2yzk38h.jpg
> 
> A line showed up in 30 seconds, and this pic was taken at 8 minutes.
> 
> Could this be it??!

Oh yah...that is definitely it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks even darker than mine was today, but pretty similar. 11 DPO for us both! :thumbup:


----------



## Stephers35

gaiagirl said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't help myself and use my last IC this morning. It looked basically the same as yesterday, except maybe a bit less colour! Convinced it was a BFN....
> 
> ...2 hours later I couldn't help myself and thought I'd use a FRER and got this:
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/2yzk38h.jpg
> 
> A line showed up in 30 seconds, and this pic was taken at 8 minutes.
> 
> Could this be it??!
> 
> Oh yah...that is definitely it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks even darker than mine was today, but pretty similar. 11 DPO for us both! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah, that line is def dark enough to call a BFP!


----------



## newlywedlife

ginny83 said:


> I couldn't help myself and use my last IC this morning. It looked basically the same as yesterday, except maybe a bit less colour! Convinced it was a BFN....
> 
> ...2 hours later I couldn't help myself and thought I'd use a FRER and got this:
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/2yzk38h.jpg
> 
> A line showed up in 30 seconds, and this pic was taken at 8 minutes.
> 
> Could this be it??!

Congrats!! That's definitely a BFP :)


----------



## talica22

Well I'm out as of today....next month not going to try so hard very frustrating to wait cd43 and get nothing ..good thing I have a gyno appt on Monday
Congrats to you all who got positives this month and to the ladies who didn't we will keep truck in right just hard to see so many get the yes


----------



## SIEGAL

2 bfns and now AF :( at least I only had a 27 day cycle this month and not a 33 day one - so I can try sooner....


----------



## RebeccaLO

Does anyone know the sensitivity of frer? I'm currently using cheapies and got a bfn yesterday. The cheapie is a 20, think it might be worth using the frer? I don't really have any symptoms but my temp hasn't dropped yet and cm seems wetter than usual (might be my imagination but don't think so). Hmmm

By the way ignore the ticker I'm 16dpo.


----------



## Sholi

here's this morning' pic ladies. the clearblue digital says not pregnant, but the other type i think says yes. 

what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## ginny83

I've been using IC for the past couple of days and kept getting what looked like to me evap/grey lines. Today I used a IC this morning and got another 'evap' line - even lighter than yesterdays, then 2 hours later I used a FRER and got a good BFP straight away.

I would use a FRER if want to know for sure :)


----------



## ginny83

Sholi said:


> here's this morning' pic ladies. the clearblue digital says not pregnant, but the other type i think says yes.
> 
> what do you think?

Sholi - I can see the line and looks positive to me :)

I've never used a digi, but I've heard that they're not very sensitive - so it might take longer to show up on that


----------



## Sholi

can somebody tell me what a frer is? been here for 5 months and still don't know!!!!


----------



## ginny83

First Response Early Result test :)


----------



## Sholi

found the glossary of terms, thanks anyway.

btw until i get a super clear line or 'Pregnant' on a digi, i won't accept a BFP, so waiting game continues


----------



## DBZ34

ginny83 said:


> I couldn't help myself and use my last IC this morning. It looked basically the same as yesterday, except maybe a bit less colour! Convinced it was a BFN....
> 
> ...2 hours later I couldn't help myself and thought I'd use a FRER and got this:
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/2yzk38h.jpg
> 
> A line showed up in 30 seconds, and this pic was taken at 8 minutes.
> 
> Could this be it??!

OMG! Ginny!! Totally a BFP!! So very happy for you!! I knew it! I knew this would be your month. :) H&H 9 months! 



Sholi said:


> here's this morning' pic ladies. the clearblue digital says not pregnant, but the other type i think says yes.
> 
> what do you think?

I can definitely see a line on your test. I think I would test again using a FRER, just because pink dye tests are more reliable and apparently blue dye tests are prone to false positives/evaps. Not saying that yours is. I've seen plenty of faint blue dyes that turn into happy healthy babies. :) I would just make sure. And FRERs are pretty sensitive. 

Then in a couple of days, I would test again with your digi. Because digis aren't that sensitive, you've usually got to give it a few more days after you get a positive on a regular hpt to show up. 

But good luck!! I think this is the beginning of your BFP. I understand wanting to see it on a digi. Give it a couple of days and I think you will! :)


----------



## napamermaid

I got my BFP yestetday. Id been using ic all week neg and used frer last week. Took a ic thurs lunch neg, took another yest morn bfn before shower, I got out of shower & saw faint 2nd line, hadnt replaced cap, read instructions again & your supposed to....had no other test in house & had meeting in work. Bought frer & cbd on way home both.BFP im thrilled


----------



## ginny83

Congrats Alfiecat!!

How many DPO are you?


----------



## napamermaid

15dpo today I think I got smiley face thurs 2 weeks ago but ff didnt shoe ovulation


----------



## Sholi

I've done three pink ones and got two lines on all of them, they just don't photograph well. Still until af stays away I don't want to get excited. 

Af is due tomorrow and normally I would have been spotting since Thursday. Also I keep getting those little cramp/twinges, especially in the evening. they feel like little pulls. My face broke out two weeks ago and it's still going. Feel nauseous sometimes and last night Dh husband was having a beer and I could really really smell it. 

STILL I'm very paranoid and won't be happy until I get a cb digi


----------



## DBZ34

Sholi said:


> I've done three pink ones and got two lines on all of them, they just don't photograph well. Still until af stays away I don't want to get excited.
> 
> Af is due tomorrow and normally I would have been spotting since Thursday. Also I keep getting those little cramp/twinges, especially in the evening. they feel like little pulls. My face broke out two weeks ago and it's still going. Feel nauseous sometimes and last night Dh husband was having a beer and I could really really smell it.
> 
> STILL I'm very paranoid and won't be happy until I get a cb digi

It's understandable. It's really hard to believe until you've got concrete proof. But, give it a day or two and I think you'll see it. :) I'm hoping very hard that AF stays away and you get your digi pregnant soon!! Keep us updated!! :)


----------



## debzie

Sholi I felt exactly the same. I was getting definate lines put did not believe it until i did a tesco digi. Congratulations hun.


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies x I've been mia but I'm slowly making my way back xx

Congrats on all the bfp's an big :hugs: to this who've suffered a loss xxx

Massive congrats to MrsMM xxx

Afm I'm still waiting on first af after mc thought it'd be here by now came on time or early with other losses so can't help my mind working overtime an think I could have caught this months eggy x I know it's silly to think like this as first af will be hard enough but I can't help my thoughts x I will be testing on 29th if af still not showed face xxx


----------



## Bay

So sorry for your loss mrskg. Keeping everything crossed for you for that bfp :)


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i am out stupid af showed up today on to march and month 8... GL to everybody still to test


----------



## poodlefrogs

I decided to wait until tomorrow to test. Af still has not shown up, but last night I got very nauseas while in the middle of a game on the computera and had to lie down a few minutes. It lasted maybe 10-15 minutes then faded (or i fell asleep, not sure which happened first). Maybe another symptom? Idk. Still gassy and bloated now...day 15 of that. I'm 15 or 16 DPO...bfn yesterday...Af usually starts for me between 14dpo and 18dpo...

I want so badly to be sure of something! I've never thought I had pregnancy symptoms before and I don't even get symptoms with Af except very minor (very recognizable) cramps.

Sholi - you are SSSOOOO BFP


----------



## skeet9924

Sholi said:


> I've done three pink ones and got two lines on all of them, they just don't photograph well. Still until af stays away I don't want to get excited.
> 
> Af is due tomorrow and normally I would have been spotting since Thursday. Also I keep getting those little cramp/twinges, especially in the evening. they feel like little pulls. My face broke out two weeks ago and it's still going. Feel nauseous sometimes and last night Dh husband was having a beer and I could really really smell it.
> 
> STILL I'm very paranoid and won't be happy until I get a cb digi

Sounds like a bfp to me!! I bet in a couple days you will get the positive on a digi!! Each time I was preg I could really smell beer too.. I couldn't sit near oh when he had a beer!!


----------



## Sholi

I was telling Dh that I feel as if I was made of glass. Don't want to do anything that might make af come along. Are the pink lines meant to come out dark pink? all I get are light ones.


----------



## 2016

I got a BFN this morning on an FRER. I am 9 dpo and I know many of you will say that is very early....for me AF arrives 10/11dpo so i think it is pretty much over for me. :nope:


----------



## gaiagirl

Sholi said:


> I was telling Dh that I feel as if I was made of glass. Don't want to do anything that might make af come along. Are the pink lines meant to come out dark pink? all I get are light ones.

My lines have all been very light so far, but only 12 DPO right now. I will probably test again tomorrow and see. I won't be putting too much stock into it though, since the actual darkness of lines is meaningless...it's really just a Yes/No question!


----------



## Sholi

gaiagirl said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> I was telling Dh that I feel as if I was made of glass. Don't want to do anything that might make af come along. Are the pink lines meant to come out dark pink? all I get are light ones.
> 
> My lines have all been very light so far, but only 12 DPO right now. I will probably test again tomorrow and see. I won't be putting too much stock into it though, since the actual darkness of lines is meaningless...it's really just a Yes/No question!Click to expand...

Yeah but have you missed af?


----------



## gaiagirl

Sholi said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> I was telling Dh that I feel as if I was made of glass. Don't want to do anything that might make af come along. Are the pink lines meant to come out dark pink? all I get are light ones.
> 
> My lines have all been very light so far, but only 12 DPO right now. I will probably test again tomorrow and see. I won't be putting too much stock into it though, since the actual darkness of lines is meaningless...it's really just a Yes/No question!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but have you missed af?Click to expand...

Well, AF was due at 10/11 DPO because my LP was never longer than 10 days. So yes...I have missed AF but I'll feel MUCH better once I have passed 15 DPO!


----------



## Sholi

gaiagirl said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> I was telling Dh that I feel as if I was made of glass. Don't want to do anything that might make af come along. Are the pink lines meant to come out dark pink? all I get are light ones.
> 
> My lines have all been very light so far, but only 12 DPO right now. I will probably test again tomorrow and see. I won't be putting too much stock into it though, since the actual darkness of lines is meaningless...it's really just a Yes/No question!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but have you missed af?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, AF was due at 10/11 DPO because my LP was never longer than 10 days. So yes...I have missed AF but I'll feel MUCH better once I have passed 15 DPO!Click to expand...

Interesting, I need to chill out a bit


----------



## gaiagirl

So do I Sholi...it's so much easier said than done hey?

I'll keep everything crossed for you! 

And all the others waiting to test...

:dust::dust:


----------



## Sholi

I tested this morning with a pink test and fmu and nothing. I'm hoping it's a false negative but if I got the first pos on Friday morning, I should be getting a definite line now right? Confused

Af is due today btw

Please help


----------



## Cheska

I'm out. On to cycle #8!

Congrats to all the feb bfp's. 

GL sholi. Hope the witch stays away!


----------



## ginny83

Sholi - maybe try SMU? Or test in the evening.

With my ICs, FMU only gave me BFN's - I got the very faint lines not using FMU? Don't know why

The FRERs have given me good lines anytime of the day though

Poodlefrogs - any updates yet?


----------



## Sholi

ginny83 said:


> Sholi - maybe try SMU? Or test in the evening.
> 
> With my ICs, FMU only gave me BFN's - I got the very faint lines not using FMU? Don't know why
> 
> The FRERs have given me good lines anytime of the day though
> 
> Poodlefrogs - any updates yet?

I tested yesterday afternoon as well and nothing.


----------



## ginny83

Well it's not over until AF turns up - so see what happens today and maybe try again tomorrow :)

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## LalaR

Sholi said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> Sholi - maybe try SMU? Or test in the evening.
> 
> With my ICs, FMU only gave me BFN's - I got the very faint lines not using FMU? Don't know why
> 
> The FRERs have given me good lines anytime of the day though
> 
> Poodlefrogs - any updates yet?
> 
> I tested yesterday afternoon as well and nothing.Click to expand...

I had a faint positive for 2 days then negatives for 2 days so thought I was out then I got good positives (including a digi) 3 days later. Keep testing and it will hopefully appear again if AF is a no show.:hugs:


----------



## karry1412

ginny83 & Alfiecat - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

talica22, SIEGAL & Cheska - Sorry to hear AF got you. I hope March will be our month :flower:

lovingmykids - I've heard of that happening before. It's to do with the change in hormones later in your cycle (I could be wrong but I think it's an estrogen surge). Have you tried testing yet?

mummyof2girlz - I'm the same - as soon as anything but white appears on the test I'll be in such shock! Sorry AF got you this time. Hopefully she'll stay away in March.

Sholi - I so hope this is it for you!! I've everything crossed! :hugs:

Mrskg - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you have your BFP & stick bean very soon :hugs:

2016 - It's not over until AF arrives so you never know! Any update?

*AFM -* CD22 & 3DPO! I got my crosshairs on FF this morning. I'm so excited to be back in "two week wait" although I have a minimum of 15 days before I can test. Now just hoping & praying AF stays away.


----------



## lovingmykids

:happydance: I got a BFP on 3 tests yesterday!! I took one test at 3am on a e.p.t. and it didn't show anything up in 3 minutes (although the test said it could be read within 10 minutes) so I went to bed. When I got up later imagine my surprise when I checked and saw the other line! I bought 2 more tests and both positive also!


----------



## lovingmykids

I still don't have any symptoms except some off and on mild cramping the last days. Nothing else!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies - AF got me. Onto March! So excited that I have an appt with the OBGYN on Tuesday to hopefully get a new plan of action!! Onward and upwards to cycle#10.


----------



## karry1412

lovingmykids - Wow! Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

snowflakes120 - Sorry to hear AF got you. Hopefully March will be our month. And I hope you get the answers you're looking for on Tuesday :flower:


----------



## lillichloe

lovingmykids said:


> :happydance: I got a BFP on 3 tests yesterday!! I took one test at 3am on a e.p.t. and it didn't show anything up in 3 minutes (although the test said it could be read within 10 minutes) so I went to bed. When I got up later imagine my surprise when I checked and saw the other line! I bought 2 more tests and both positive also!

Yay!! Congrats h&h 9 months!!


----------



## 2016

Well AF arrived and a day early at that! 9 day LP is just pathetic. :cry:

Going to go hassle the doctors to check my tubes because 1 year TTC #2 is getting beyond a joke now.

See some of you ladies in March. To the others....congrats on your BFPs.


----------



## PinkLove22

Today AF is due tested and got another BFN. The only major change I'm noticing is my BBs are feeling pretty sore. I'm 15DPO and either ready for AF or the BFP now...


----------



## karry1412

2016 said:


> Well AF arrived and a day early at that! 9 day LP is just pathetic. :cry:
> 
> Going to go hassle the doctors to check my tubes because 1 year TTC #2 is getting beyond a joke now.
> 
> See some of you ladies in March. To the others....congrats on your BFPs.

Definitely head to the doctors, for peace of mind if nothing else :hugs: I hope it happens for you soon.


----------



## skeet9924

2016 said:


> Well AF arrived and a day early at that! 9 day LP is just pathetic. :cry:
> 
> Going to go hassle the doctors to check my tubes because 1 year TTC #2 is getting beyond a joke now.
> 
> See some of you ladies in March. To the others....congrats on your BFPs.

That is really short.. I would definetly talk to your dr.. Are you sure you are ovulating? Maybe you could try taking b6 to lengthen your lp


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats to the bfps, condolences to the bfns. I am out this month. Roll on cycle 8. See you on the march thread..


----------



## newlywedlife

lovingmykids said:


> I still don't have any symptoms except some off and on mild cramping the last days. Nothing else!

Congrats!! H&H 9 :) don't worry, I didn't have any symptoms except for missed period, I'm 6 weeks now and still no symptoms orher than getting tired earlier :)


----------



## karry1412

DaisyQ said:


> Congrats to the bfps, condolences to the bfns. I am out this month. Roll on cycle 8. See you on the march thread..

Sorry to hear that. See you over there. March will hopefully be our month :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

I hope the luck of the Irish will be with us! I'm 1/8 Irish (hahah - typical American mutt). Greatgrandpa was a Lynch.


----------



## ShellSunshine

Still BFN. Still no AF. Still no S&S. 

Felt some unilateral cramping yesterday... Maybe late late ovulation? Til the witch arrives Ill just keep praying. Congrats to all the BFPs so far and FX'ed for the rest of us!


----------



## Dithy

Sorry have been away. I'm out this month x


----------



## 2016

skeet9924 said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Well AF arrived and a day early at that! 9 day LP is just pathetic. :cry:
> 
> Going to go hassle the doctors to check my tubes because 1 year TTC #2 is getting beyond a joke now.
> 
> See some of you ladies in March. To the others....congrats on your BFPs.
> 
> That is really short.. I would definetly talk to your dr.. Are you sure you are ovulating? Maybe you could try taking b6 to lengthen your lpClick to expand...

Thanks for thinking of me. I know it is short....has always been my problem. Had a LP of 3 days once. I am sure I am ovulating as I use OPKs and get a clear temp rise every month. Also have had progesterone tested that shows I am oving. Have also been pregnant 3 times (2 ectopics and DS) so obviously something is coming out! Quite certain I have "corpus luteal dysfunction" where the corpus luteum degenerates too early. Have tried progesterone cream and 200mg progesterone pessaries. Both seem to increase my LP by a day or so. Have also tried B6 which actually made the problem worse - first month on 50mg it shortened my LP to 7 days and the second on 100mg was the month with a 3 day LP! :wacko: It also gave me eczema and caused eye and muscle twitches. Clearly it doesn't agree with me.

As for the doctors *sigh*, they quite frankly don't care. I had this fight before while TTC #1. My hormone results clearly showed a progesterone deficiency but they would not prescribe progesterone. I had to get my doctor in South Africa to prescribe it in the end and have it shipped over! I am also currently trying to work on the doctors to get them to send me to have my tubes checked because I cannot see why we have had no success in a year when I was pregnant 3 times in 9 months before. :shrug:
As far as they are concerned I should just be grateful for DS (I am, very!) and get on with my life.


----------



## poodlefrogs

Update...still no AF...no signs of AF.

Still my normal symptoms of gas and weird twinges since 02/10/12 and it hasnt died down. 

New symptom...the past two nights around 930pm, I've been nauseas. Only during that time, never in the morning. Only once a day.

BFN this morning with FMU on FRER. I'm testing again at 18dpo still that was mrsmm's lucky number!

Currently 16DPO. Af was due 14DPO but is frequently as late as 18dpo.


----------



## skeet9924

2016 said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Well AF arrived and a day early at that! 9 day LP is just pathetic. :cry:
> 
> Going to go hassle the doctors to check my tubes because 1 year TTC #2 is getting beyond a joke now.
> 
> See some of you ladies in March. To the others....congrats on your BFPs.
> 
> That is really short.. I would definetly talk to your dr.. Are you sure you are ovulating? Maybe you could try taking b6 to lengthen your lpClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me. I know it is short....has always been my problem. Had a LP of 3 days once. I am sure I am ovulating as I use OPKs and get a clear temp rise every month. Also have had progesterone tested that shows I am oving. Have also been pregnant 3 times (2 ectopics and DS) so obviously something is coming out! Quite certain I have "corpus luteal dysfunction" where the corpus luteum degenerates too early. Have tried progesterone cream and 200mg progesterone pessaries. Both seem to increase my LP by a day or so. Have also tried B6 which actually made the problem worse - first month on 50mg it shortened my LP to 7 days and the second on 100mg was the month with a 3 day LP! :wacko: It also gave me eczema and caused eye and muscle twitches. Clearly it doesn't agree with me.
> 
> As for the doctors *sigh*, they quite frankly don't care. I had this fight before while TTC #1. My hormone results clearly showed a progesterone deficiency but they would not prescribe progesterone. I had to get my doctor in South Africa to prescribe it in the end and have it shipped over! I am also currently trying to work on the doctors to get them to send me to have my tubes checked because I cannot see why we have had no success in a year when I was pregnant 3 times in 9 months before. :shrug:
> As far as they are concerned I should just be grateful for DS (I am, very!) and get on with my life.Click to expand...

Oh wow!! I cant believe they are not taking this more seriously..and yes defiently stay away from the B6!! I say just keep going into the doctor until they get sick of seeing you ...


----------



## silver_penny

2016- have you tried Agnus Castus (also known as Vitex) its supposed to naturally elongate LP.


----------



## lillichloe

Something else to try is fertilaid supplement you buy them online. Taking that supplement helped me get my cycle back after not having one for 3 years while on the implant birth control


----------



## silver_penny

Yeah, I've heard of fertilaid as well. I believe one of the ingredients is agnus castus.


----------



## silver_penny

Yup, it is one of the ingredients. Here is what they say about it:


> Chasteberry or Vitex (vitex agnus-castus, chastetree berry) has been shown to stimulate the hormones involved in ovulation and restore female hormonal balance. Vitex is useful in normalizing pituitary gland functions and the balance of progesterone and estrogen levels. Vitex is often used as herbal treatment for infertility issues and is especially helpful for women with irregular menstrual cycles or a shortened luteal phase (a shortened second half of the menstrual cycle). The effectiveness of vitex increases over time with continued use


----------



## horseypants

bah! af came right on time :p


----------



## ginny83

Sorry to those that have had AF showed up :( And congrats to the other BFPs :)

A bit of an update - I did a digi this morning and it said 2-3 weeks! I thinking it must be borderline on 2 weeks because I'm only 13DPO today.

Then I went to the doctors and they did their test and it came up negative! Although he only left it for 1 minute - the window was still full of dye and he said "no second line". Anyway they did a blood test so I'll find out offical results on Wednesday!

I also just did a normal FR and it's positive, but with a faint line - I'm guessing these are less sensitive. Don't understand why Ii got 2-3 weeks though on the digi?


----------



## RebeccaLO

I think I'm out. Af still not here but negative with frer. I think I'm now 18 dpo and I'm seriously thinking I ovulated late which means my cycle is shot and I'll miss march and head straight to April. Grrr 
This baby making lark is not easy :)


----------



## Sholi

Bfn again this morning, I now wait for Af. At least we know we are working, maybe next time it will stick. 

I felt it for a few days and it was lovely, but it wasn't to be. Thanks for all ur support :hugs:


----------



## PinkLove22

BFN again today for me too! AF was due today maybe she will show face tomorrow?


----------



## rainbowducks

Took another test tonight, I know I should have waited for in the morning. I was so hoping it would be that BFP we have been waiting for. Sadly it was not. AF isn't due until the 29th, but I'm starting to lose hope. :(


----------



## DBZ34

Sholi said:


> Bfn again this morning, I now wait for Af. At least we know we are working, maybe next time it will stick.
> 
> I felt it for a few days and it was lovely, but it wasn't to be. Thanks for all ur support :hugs:

:hugs: sholi. I'm sorry to hear it. I know it's tough, but I'm glad you're going to keep trying. It is good to know that it can happen and I hope that next time it will and you'll have a nice sticky bean. :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Well ladies I've found myself in the dreaded tww earlier than expected x I've not had first af since mc but I'm having some symptoms so planning on testing on wed x 

:dust: all round xx

MrsMM how are you? Xxx


----------



## ginny83

Good luck Mrskg - you'll be one of the last Feb testers!!

How many more people have to still test in Feb?? 

I feel a bit lost at the moment - I have my BFP, but don't feel pregnant enough to join 1st trimester... Maybe after I got my blood test results back I'll feel a bit more confident


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks ginny x oh I didn't think of it like that hopefully it's a lucky day for me x congrats on your bfp x when do you get your results xxx


----------



## ginny83

It's a leap day - lucky for everyone :)

Just realised that I get my results on Wednesday - hope the leap day is lucky for me too!!


----------



## LalaR

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Sholi - so sorry. It is a horrible feeling to have all of your hopes and dreams pulled from under you. Here's hoping for a nice sticky bean each next month.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## silver_penny

Well, I gave in and tested early. I was having similar symptoms of when I was pregnant with DS1 (burping being the main one, I never burp) It was the faintest of fainest lines, but DH saw it too. A line's a line, though. :happydance: I will probably retest in a few days as AF is due today, but I'm pretty sure she won't be showing her face.


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats silver penny xxxx


----------



## haj624

so im 11dpo and i took an hpt this morning...it was like 530 in the morning and after a few minutes i didnt see anything so i went back to bed. when i got up again at 745 i glanced at it and where the test line should be you could see what would be the outline of the line (2 lines)...a terrible example but it looked like / / (but not slanted lol) i showed dh and he saw them too. I took another test and didnt see anything but it wasnt fmu. odds are those are just evaps right?


----------



## Mrskg

What colour was it haj? Got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## DBZ34

haj624 said:


> so im 11dpo and i took an hpt this morning...it was like 530 in the morning and after a few minutes i didnt see anything so i went back to bed. when i got up again at 745 i glanced at it and where the test line should be you could see what would be the outline of the line (2 lines)...a terrible example but it looked like / / (but not slanted lol) i showed dh and he saw them too. I took another test and didnt see anything but it wasnt fmu. odds are those are just evaps right?

Sounds like an evap...but I would test again! Good luck!! Fx!!!


----------



## Number2in2012

I'm O-U-T...AF flew in this weekend.See ya in March


----------



## haj624

Mrskg said:


> What colour was it haj? Got everything crossed for you xxx




Im not talented enough to tweak things to help show you but its super super light idk if i can just see it bc i know its there but its a little to the left of the circle thing lol


----------



## skeet9924

It very much could be an evap haj.. But to be honest I've never even gotten an evap on those tests.. Mine were always stark white except the one that looked like yours I was preg.. I did and frer later that day and it was a + .. I say wait a day or two and try again it's still early


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> It very much could be an evap haj.. But to be honest I've never even gotten an evap on those tests.. Mine were always stark white except the one that looked like yours I was preg.. I did and frer later that day and it was a + .. I say wait a day or two and try again it's still early

Thanks hun!! I'm going to try a FRER tomorrow morning. AF is due on Thursday. Today I've had AF back cramps and i keep feeling wet down there though :cry:


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> It very much could be an evap haj.. But to be honest I've never even gotten an evap on those tests.. Mine were always stark white except the one that looked like yours I was preg.. I did and frer later that day and it was a + .. I say wait a day or two and try again it's still early

When you got a line like that do you remember how many dpo you were??


----------



## newlywedlife

haj624 said:


> View attachment 345769
> 
> 
> Im not talented enough to tweak things to help show you but its super super light idk if i can just see it bc i know its there but its a little to the left of the circle thing lol

I definitely see a faint line!! That's what my first BFP looked like at either 10 or 12 dpo then it slowly got a little darker, 2 days after the light BFP I got my *real* BFP on a EPT digi :)

Good luck, fx'ed this is it for you!


----------



## haj624

newlywedlife said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 345769
> 
> 
> Im not talented enough to tweak things to help show you but its super super light idk if i can just see it bc i know its there but its a little to the left of the circle thing lol
> 
> I definitely see a faint line!! That's what my first BFP looked like at either 10 or 12 dpo then it slowly got a little darker, 2 days after the light BFP I got my *real* BFP on a EPT digi :)
> 
> Good luck, fx'ed this is it for you!Click to expand...

I hope you're right!!! I'm like currently driving myself crazyyyyy :wacko:


----------



## DBZ34

haj624 said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> It very much could be an evap haj.. But to be honest I've never even gotten an evap on those tests.. Mine were always stark white except the one that looked like yours I was preg.. I did and frer later that day and it was a + .. I say wait a day or two and try again it's still early
> 
> Thanks hun!! I'm going to try a FRER tomorrow morning. AF is due on Thursday. Today I've had AF back cramps and i keep feeling wet down there though :cry:Click to expand...

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! Keep us updated! 


So exciting!!


----------



## haj624

DBZ34 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> It very much could be an evap haj.. But to be honest I've never even gotten an evap on those tests.. Mine were always stark white except the one that looked like yours I was preg.. I did and frer later that day and it was a + .. I say wait a day or two and try again it's still early
> 
> Thanks hun!! I'm going to try a FRER tomorrow morning. AF is due on Thursday. Today I've had AF back cramps and i keep feeling wet down there though :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! Keep us updated!
> 
> 
> So exciting!!Click to expand...

Absolutely!!!!


----------



## Sholi

I tested this morning and got a very faint line, which made me very confused. I work in a hospital so i popped in to the gynae and got them to give me a blood test. Half an hour before the result was ready, I started to get my period. Cried my eyes out in the toilet, composed myself and went up to the lab to get my negative result. It turns out the fertilised egg didn't manage to implant. 

For the record I had nausea, super sore breasts with bigger nipples and twinges that were more evident in the evening. I was so happy for those two days and now feel so sad and angry because it's so cruel. I think I can safely say that I won't test again before I've missed my period. 

The only thing is that Dh and I are happy because at least we now know we can make a baby.


----------



## DBZ34

AFM: Today is 7/9DPO and I figured it was about time to SS. :) 

Bloated, gassy, backache, more CM than I know what to do with, crampy twinges, slightly sore bbs and emotional. 

But I'm thinking this could be PMS creeping up on me. AF could be due in four or five days. Not feeling super hopeful this month, but I'm staying positive. Maybe I'll finally get to see a BFP in a couple of days...who knows?


----------



## haj624

DBZ34 said:


> AFM: Today is 7/9DPO and I figured it was about time to SS. :)
> 
> Bloated, gassy, backache, more CM than I know what to do with, crampy twinges, slightly sore bbs and emotional.
> 
> But I'm thinking this could be PMS creeping up on me. AF could be due in four or five days. Not feeling super hopeful this month, but I'm staying positive. Maybe I'll finally get to see a BFP in a couple of days...who knows?

fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## DBZ34

Sholi said:


> I tested this morning and got a very faint line, which made me very confused. I work in a hospital so i popped in to the gynae and got them to give me a blood test. Half an hour before the result was ready, I started to get my period. Cried my eyes out in the toilet, composed myself and went up to the lab to get my negative result. It turns out the fertilised egg didn't manage to implant.
> 
> For the record I had nausea, super sore breasts with bigger nipples and twinges that were more evident in the evening. I was so happy for those two days and now feel so sad and angry because it's so cruel. I think I can safely say that I won't test again before I've missed my period.
> 
> The only thing is that Dh and I are happy because at least we now know we can make a baby.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry, Sholi.


----------



## lillichloe

haj624 said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> What colour was it haj? Got everything crossed for you xxx
> 
> 
> View attachment 345769
> 
> 
> Im not talented enough to tweak things to help show you but its super super light idk if i can just see it bc i know its there but its a little to the left of the circle thing lolClick to expand...

I would so try a frer tomorrow my first bfp was 12 dpo it was pretty faint but pink on a frer. GL I super hope this is your bfp!!!


----------



## haj624

lillichloe said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> What colour was it haj? Got everything crossed for you xxx
> 
> 
> View attachment 345769
> 
> 
> Im not talented enough to tweak things to help show you but its super super light idk if i can just see it bc i know its there but its a little to the left of the circle thing lolClick to expand...
> 
> I would so try a frer tomorrow my first bfp was 12 dpo it was pretty faint but pink on a frer. GL I super hope this is your bfp!!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun me too!!!


----------



## lillichloe

Sholi said:


> I tested this morning and got a very faint line, which made me very confused. I work in a hospital so i popped in to the gynae and got them to give me a blood test. Half an hour before the result was ready, I started to get my period. Cried my eyes out in the toilet, composed myself and went up to the lab to get my negative result. It turns out the fertilised egg didn't manage to implant.
> 
> For the record I had nausea, super sore breasts with bigger nipples and twinges that were more evident in the evening. I was so happy for those two days and now feel so sad and angry because it's so cruel. I think I can safely say that I won't test again before I've missed my period.
> 
> The only thing is that Dh and I are happy because at least we now know we can make a baby.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

sorry sholi, but you are right! you guys can conceive. also, you've already started a new cycle, so that's a good thing too (instead of having to wait longer). here's to a sticky bean very soon! :friends:


----------



## MrsMM24

FERTILITY February!!!!​

SUNDAY :test: *SILVERLIZARD*


:test: TODAY!! *LOVINGMYKIDS and PINKSPRINKLES*


:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??* DIPSYSP, ROSE1990, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, MSMELODY, THAYNES, TTCFOR1stTIME, HAYDENMUM, NORAHBATTIE, SHELLSUNSHINE, CUPCAKELOVING, JUMKI, TGO, MAZZY, HAPPYBEANY, TRYING_BABY, ANNABABE, BABYBOYLE, LILTRAINABELLE, JRWIFEY18, HERCFREAK, BEACHGIRL22, POODLEFROGS, PINKLOVE22, REBECCALO, and STMW*:paper::test:



:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *GINNY83, ALFIECAT, LOVINGMYKIDS, and SILVER_PENNY* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.


*SHOLI* I feel your pain, I am going through not knowing right now...:hugs:


*POODLEFROGS* FXD for those symptoms! :dust:


*REBECCALO* You are not out yet, no :af: = a good sign! April is already up on the first page!:dust:


*HAJ624* sounds soooo promising, GL Hun! I say wait another 2-3 days and test again!:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *2016, DRSQUID, TALICA22, SIEGAL, SHOLI, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, CHESKA, SNOWFLAKES120, DAISYQ, HORSEYPANTS, and NUMBER2IN2012* I hope that you will join us again in the March/April threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 207* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* I wanted to thank you ladies for your well wishes, please keep them coming... I have been spotting to light flow since Friday evening. I have more in my journal, as I don't want to post these things during hopeful times for everyone, just trying to remain calm until results on Wednesday. Not going to be spending as much BnB time while I relax, I will be sure to update...:dust::dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## haj624

MrsMM24 said:


> FERTILITY February!!!!​
> 
> SUNDAY :test: *SILVERLIZARD*
> 
> 
> :test: TODAY!! *LOVINGMYKIDS and PINKSPRINKLES*
> 
> 
> :coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??* DIPSYSP, ROSE1990, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, MSMELODY, THAYNES, TTCFOR1stTIME, HAYDENMUM, NORAHBATTIE, SHELLSUNSHINE, CUPCAKELOVING, JUMKI, TGO, MAZZY, HAPPYBEANY, TRYING_BABY, ANNABABE, BABYBOYLE, LILTRAINABELLE, JRWIFEY18, HERCFREAK, BEACHGIRL22, POODLEFROGS, PINKLOVE22, REBECCALO, and STMW*:paper::test:
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *GINNY83, ALFIECAT, LOVINGMYKIDS, and SILVER_PENNY* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.
> 
> 
> *SHOLI* I feel your pain, I am going through not knowing right now...:hugs:
> 
> 
> *POODLEFROGS* FXD for those symptoms! :dust:
> 
> 
> *REBECCALO* You are not out yet, no :af: = a good sign! April is already up on the first page!:dust:
> 
> 
> *HAJ624* sounds soooo promising, GL Hun! I say wait another 2-3 days and test again!:dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *2016, DRSQUID, TALICA22, SIEGAL, SHOLI, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, CHESKA, SNOWFLAKES120, DAISYQ, HORSEYPANTS, and NUMBER2IN2012* I hope that you will join us again in the March/April threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 207* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* I wanted to thank you ladies for your well wishes, please keep them coming... I have been spotting to light flow since Friday evening. I have more in my journal, as I don't want to post these things during hopeful times for everyone, just trying to remain calm until results on Wednesday. Not going to be spending as much BnB time while I relax, I will be sure to update...:dust::dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

lol ill probably only make it till tomorrow morning but hopefully its something!!

My prayers are with you:hugs:


----------



## lillichloe

MrsMM my prayers are with your family. I truly hope all is well.


----------



## Sholi

Fingers crossed MrsMM, just relax and try to visualise everything working out :hugs::hugs:


----------



## leahsmama

got a faint BFP this morning w/fmu @ 12dpo. hoping for a darker line tomorrow!


----------



## lillichloe

leahsmama said:


> got a faint BFP this morning w/fmu @ 12dpo. hoping for a darker line tomorrow!

congrats!!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## haj624

Bc im super impatient I went to the store and lunch and took a FRER. It was negative :(


----------



## Mrskg

Aw haj hoping it's just too soon an you get your 2 lines in the next few days x

Congrats leahsmama xxx

Thinking of you an praying for you MrsMM xxx


----------



## haj624

Mrskg said:


> Aw haj hoping it's just too soon an you get your 2 lines in the next few days x
> 
> Congrats leahsmama xxx
> 
> Thinking of you an praying for you MrsMM xxx

thanks!


----------



## RebeccaLO

MrsMM24 - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Ive heard people having so called periods when pregnant hence not realising they're pregnant, I'm hoping it's something as simple as that and not serious. Go and relax a get days x
Congratulations to the BFP's, very pleased for you all. 
Afm still no show. I really don't think it's pg now just my cycle out of whack. My cbfm is due so secretly hoping my period waits a day or two do I can use my new gadget!! 
:dust:


----------



## horseypants

:hugs:

fingers crossed for you, MrsMM!!!!!!!


----------



## Jai Me

haj624 said:


> Bc im super impatient I went to the store and lunch and took a FRER. It was negative :(

Hey me too!! except I did it after work, What dpo are you on?
Im at 9dpo, and I knew I should've waited, but I felt like I had to get it out of my system.


----------



## ginny83

Silver penny - congrats :)

Sholi - so sorry to hear hun :hugs: I know what you mean about not testing before AF though. Even though I was lucky with my BFP it's been so stressful waiting to see if AF is still going to turn up. 

MrsMM24 - :hugs: hope everything turns out OK

Leah - congrats :)

Haj - I really hope it's just a bit early still and you get your BFP in the next couple of days


----------



## Sholi

Spotting at the moment, I guess it might take a while for af to come round?


----------



## Mrskg

Big :hugs: sholi xxx


----------



## poodlefrogs

18dpo...BFN this morning with FRER with FMU...AF was due at 14dpo (but she is known to be as late as 17dpo)

Tired of looking at all these stark white tests when I know something is up. What else can cause gas, burping, bloating, weird cramps for over 2 weeks? And increased cm for the last week. I never burp and now I sound like I drink soda all day! I don't even like carbonated drinks! I'm telling you, I know that bean is in there. I've never ever ever thought I was pregnant before. This is the first cycle I've ever even used a test. I had to read up on how to use them. It felt like my first time using a tampon (I know we all remember that feeling).

I've been emotional on and off but that could be stress. I seem to get tired easily but I have trouble sleeping sometimes so that is normal for me.

I've never had any kind of PMS before except normal AF cramps right before (usually only hours before) and the first day of bleeding. So I really don't think I am confusing these things for PMS. 

I called the doctors office monday and ALL I asked was how long they wanted me to wait after I missed my period before I should come in for a blood test. She asked when I missed it, I said "yesterday" and she laughed at me! Didn't even ask if I had symptoms or other reasons to believe I needed a test. Just laughed and told me to wait a week and take an HPT, call if it's positive.


----------



## poodlefrogs

Sholi - I'm so sorry. This does mean though that you can make babies! That's wonderful :)


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, I'm 12dpo and got a BFN on a Frer this morning. I'm guessing that the $ store test yesterday was a fluke or something. I spent like 20 min crying in the bathroom this morning when I saw that stark white test:cry:


----------



## ickle pand

Haj - maybe the FRER just wasn't as sensitive as you dollar store test. You're not out yet x


----------



## RebeccaLO

Temp dropped this morning and cm dried up. Think af is due :)
Moving to the April thread ladies. Not to be horrible but hope I don't see you there. Fx'd you all get a sticky bean in march 
:dust:


----------



## haj624

ickle pand said:


> Haj - maybe the FRER just wasn't as sensitive as you dollar store test. You're not out yet x

I hope so. Or maybe the other test was just nothing. I was so optomistic this cycle and after this morning I just dont feel like it anymore


----------



## ickle pand

RebeccaLO said:


> Temp dropped this morning and cm dried up. Think af is due :)
> Moving to the April thread ladies. Not to be horrible but hope I don't see you there. Fx'd you all get a sticky bean in march
> :dust:

Are you not trying in March?


----------



## karry1412

silver_penny, leahsmama - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby::baby:

Dithy, horseypants, Number2in2012 - I'm sorry to hear AF got you. I hope March will be our month :flower:

DaisyQ - Do you know which county your Greatgrandpa was from? I'm 100% Irish so hopefully I have luck to spare this month! :happydance:

2016 - The attitude you're getting from the doctors is shocking! Are you able to change doctors?? Just because you have one child doesn't mean you shouldn't get help to conceive more!! 

poodlefrogs - I hope you're one of the ladies who's BFP just shows up a little late so it's still on the way :thumbup:

ginny83 - That's so odd! What is it with all these weird doctors?? I can't wait to find out how you get on tomorrow. :hugs:

Sholi - I am so so sorry to hear your news :hugs:

haj624 - I would definitely retest in a couple of days or if you can't wait that long, at least with FMU. I hope this is the start of your BFP!! :happydance: I know how upsetting it can be to see a BFN but you're not out yet hun. I'm no pro but your chart looks great!

MrsMM24 - I've heard of women who bleed throughout their entire pregnancies & have had perfectly healthy babies so hopefully all is ok. Be sure to update us tomorrow if you can & I'll keep you in my prayers :hugs:

*AFM -* 5DPO today. Nothing much to report. I'm feeling a little down today & lethargic but that may be because I had a long day yesterday. No symptoms really :coffee:


----------



## karry1412

poodlefrogs said:


> 18dpo...BFN this morning with FRER with FMU...AF was due at 14dpo (but she is known to be as late as 17dpo)
> 
> Tired of looking at all these stark white tests when I know something is up. What else can cause gas, burping, bloating, weird cramps for over 2 weeks? And increased cm for the last week. I never burp and now I sound like I drink soda all day! I don't even like carbonated drinks! I'm telling you, I know that bean is in there. I've never ever ever thought I was pregnant before. This is the first cycle I've ever even used a test. I had to read up on how to use them. It felt like my first time using a tampon (I know we all remember that feeling).
> 
> I've been emotional on and off but that could be stress. I seem to get tired easily but I have trouble sleeping sometimes so that is normal for me.
> 
> I've never had any kind of PMS before except normal AF cramps right before (usually only hours before) and the first day of bleeding. So I really don't think I am confusing these things for PMS.
> 
> I called the doctors office monday and ALL I asked was how long they wanted me to wait after I missed my period before I should come in for a blood test. She asked when I missed it, I said "yesterday" and she laughed at me! Didn't even ask if I had symptoms or other reasons to believe I needed a test. Just laughed and told me to wait a week and take an HPT, call if it's positive.

I so hope your feeling is right :hugs: That's awful treatment from the doctor! You were just asking a question FFS! That was just rude!


----------



## haj624

karry1412 said:


> silver_penny, leahsmama - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby::baby:
> 
> Dithy, horseypants, Number2in2012 - I'm sorry to hear AF got you. I hope March will be our month :flower:
> 
> DaisyQ - Do you know which county your Greatgrandpa was from? I'm 100% Irish so hopefully I have luck to spare this month! :happydance:
> 
> 2016 - The attitude you're getting from the doctors is shocking! Are you able to change doctors?? Just because you have one child doesn't mean you shouldn't get help to conceive more!!
> 
> poodlefrogs - I hope you're one of the ladies who's BFP just shows up a little late so it's still on the way :thumbup:
> 
> ginny83 - That's so odd! What is it with all these weird doctors?? I can't wait to find out how you get on tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> Sholi - I am so so sorry to hear your news :hugs:
> 
> haj624 - I would definitely retest in a couple of days or if you can't wait that long, at least with FMU. I hope this is the start of your BFP!! :happydance: I know how upsetting it can be to see a BFN but you're not out yet hun. I'm no pro but your chart looks great!
> 
> MrsMM24 - I've heard of women who bleed throughout their entire pregnancies & have had perfectly healthy babies so hopefully all is ok. Be sure to update us tomorrow if you can & I'll keep you in my prayers :hugs:
> 
> *AFM -* 5DPO today. Nothing much to report. I'm feeling a little down today & lethargic but that may be because I had a long day yesterday. No symptoms really :coffee:

I used FMU this morning. I think I'm just going to wait till I'm late or AF shows at this point. A BFN effects my mood and my day wayyyy tooo much!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Karry! I have no idea sadly. I don't know if he was born in Ireland, or the US - I think the US though... He died a long time ago (1950s), and he was disowned for marrying my greatgrandmother, so I'm not in touch with that side of the family. I'd love to somehow do more research on that side of the family - maybe someday!


----------



## Mrskg

Well looks like first af on way x don't feel as bad as I thought I would an least i won't have to look at bfn's over the next few days x over to march for me good luck for tomorrow everyone still left xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

FERTILITY February!!!!​

:test: TODAY!! *All Re-testers!*


:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??* DIPSYSP, ROSE1990, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, MSMELODY, THAYNES, TTCFOR1stTIME, HAYDENMUM, NORAHBATTIE, SHELLSUNSHINE, CUPCAKELOVING, JUMKI, TGO, MAZZY, HAPPYBEANY, TRYING_BABY, ANNABABE, BABYBOYLE, LILTRAINABELLE, JRWIFEY18, HERCFREAK, BEACHGIRL22, POODLEFROGS, PINKLOVE22, REBECCALO, STMW, SILVERLIZARD and PINKSPRINKLES*:paper::test:



:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *LEAHSMAMA* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.


*SHOLI* Imaybe AD won't come, Hang in there, stay positive Hun! Still not out, spotting is normal with some during early pregnancy:dust:


*HAJ624* it could still be too early, that's why with IUI, at least at my FS, they schedule a blood test so that they can be sure. FXD:dust:


*REBECCALO* You are not out yet, no :af: = a good sign! Don't give up hope yet Hun, hoping it is just a drop in temp and you get a BFP in a day or two!:dust:


*MRSKG* I can't let you give up hope just yet, you weren't suppose to be in this cycle and so it is possible that you could be off for OV, Hang in there Hun!:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you, I hope that you will join us again in the March/April threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 207* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* I wanted to thank you ladies for your well wishes. Sadly, late last evening, I began to bleed heavier than ever, cramps, clotting, and dehydration. We went in and I was having a confirmed MC. We are scheduled to follow-up on thursday morning, from there, we will begin the steps to see what has gone on the last 2 successful BFPs and all the testing. We are WTTC until we get some more answers as to what we may be able to do. You all have been a tremendous support outside of DW, and I hope that I can continue to post effectively on my testing threads and journal. I am having moments of saddness and don't want to impose so, please bear with me when it takes me a little longer.... Let's go end of Feb BFPs, we are looking to hear some good news:dust::dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## haj624

MrsMM24 said:


> FERTILITY February!!!!​
> 
> :test: TODAY!! *All Re-testers!*
> 
> 
> :coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??* DIPSYSP, ROSE1990, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, MSMELODY, THAYNES, TTCFOR1stTIME, HAYDENMUM, NORAHBATTIE, SHELLSUNSHINE, CUPCAKELOVING, JUMKI, TGO, MAZZY, HAPPYBEANY, TRYING_BABY, ANNABABE, BABYBOYLE, LILTRAINABELLE, JRWIFEY18, HERCFREAK, BEACHGIRL22, POODLEFROGS, PINKLOVE22, REBECCALO, STMW, SILVERLIZARD and PINKSPRINKLES*:paper::test:
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *LEAHSMAMA* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.
> 
> 
> *SHOLI* Imaybe AD won't come, Hang in there, stay positive Hun! Still not out, spotting is normal with some during early pregnancy:dust:
> 
> 
> *HAJ624* it could still be too early, that's why with IUI, at least at my FS, they schedule a blood test so that they can be sure. FXD:dust:
> 
> 
> *REBECCALO* You are not out yet, no :af: = a good sign! Don't give up hope yet Hun, hoping it is just a drop in temp and you get a BFP in a day or two!:dust:
> 
> 
> *MRSKG* I can't let you give up hope just yet, you weren't suppose to be in this cycle and so it is possible that you could be off for OV, Hang in there Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you, I hope that you will join us again in the March/April threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 207* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* I wanted to thank you ladies for your well wishes. Sadly, late last evening, I began to bleed heavier than ever, cramps, clotting, and dehydration. We went in and I was having a confirmed MC. We are scheduled to follow-up on thursday morning, from there, we will begin the steps to see what has gone on the last 2 successful BFPs and all the testing. We are WTTC until we get some more answers as to what we may be able to do. You all have been a tremendous support outside of DW, and I hope that I can continue to post effectively on my testing threads and journal. I am having moments of saddness and don't want to impose so, please bear with me when it takes me a little longer.... Let's go end of Feb BFPs, we are looking to hear some good news:dust::dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

My OBGYN has been doing the IUI's and he hasnt done a blood test. DH and I are going to have our first appt with an RE tonight so hopefully he can help us out


----------



## Sholi

MrsMM you truly are inspiring if you still soldier on after ur bad news. 

I'm very confused right now. I have very light spotting that sometimes is not even there. All my pregnancy symptoms are gone but no af. I've read that af might not show up at all, so when do I know when I ovulate.


----------



## lillichloe

MrsMM :hugs: I hope you get some answers with easy fixes so you can move forward. I wish I had something useful to say that could make you feel better


----------



## hasti2011

MrsMM. i was really happy for your BFP.but now i am so sorry for your loss i know mc is very hard for you, in ttc journey we all understand each other very well. i hope you start a happy :cloud9: very soon. my pray and thought is with you. :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

MrsMM I am so sorry :hugs: I hope that you can get some answers soon and head into a very healthy and happy pregnancy. Thinking of you.


----------



## Bay

Mrsmm i am so sorry for your loss. I really admire your strength and positive attitude :hugs:M Here's to hoping you will get some answers and continuing on your wonderful journey :)


----------



## LalaR

MrsMM I am so so sorry. You were such a support to me earlier in the month when I had my 2nd MC and I hoped and prayed that you would not have to go through the same thing. My thoughts and prayers are still with you. We will both get our sticky BFPs soon. L x


----------



## LalaR

Sholi, I still haven't had a proper AF - only 1 day of flow but I think I might be gearing up to ov soon as I have had some EWCM and my cervix has gone high again. I can't use my OPKs as there is possibly still a trace of hcg in my system (level 14 yesterday) so I suppose temps will be the only way of knowing. Planning to BD tonight if I can tear DH away from the TV!!


----------



## drsquid

mrsmm- im so so sorry.


----------



## DBZ34

:hugs: MrsMM! and :hugs: for your DW too. I'm so so sorry! My heart is absolutely broken for you. I hope that you get the answers you need and when you and DW decide to TTC again, you get that sticky bean that leads to a forever baby and your sadness turns to joy.

And don't worry about us on the thread, take time to do what you need to do. We understand.


----------



## newlywedlife

So sorry to hear MrsMM!! I hope you get you sticky bean soon :)


----------



## ginny83

Poodle - it's so hard when the doctors won't help straight away. I hate the 'wait and see' approach. I really hope AF stays away and you get a some answers soon :)

Haj - it's not over yet! When is AF due? I would wait until it's due, even though I got a BFP before AF was due I just started worrying it was going to be a chemical.

Karry - I have my fingers crossed for you! I've had barely any symptoms - sore boobs on and off maybe, but i always get that leading up to AF anyway. 

MrsMM24 - so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

AFM - I got my blood test results today and my hcg at 13DPO were 200. Sooo I guess that means I'm offically pregnant! I have another blood test and a dating scan in about 4 weeks, but I feel more relaxed now that i have a positive blood test. I might even stop POAS! I'm going to still stalk this group because I want to see some more lovely BFPs :)


----------



## poodlefrogs

Ginny83 - awesome news! I hope this is a very sticky one.

MrsMM - I am really sorry. I guess thats one bad thing about being able to find a BFP so early with modern tests :[ I wish you and your DW the best of luck. I know that you will have a forever baby someday as long as you keep trying!!

AFM - no updates...just my normal symptoms. Gonna try to test again tomorrows. I'm out of FRER tests and i'm damn sure not buying another box. Spending all my birthday money on those things!!! I feel like I'm blowing money on Lottery Tickets!


----------



## leahsmama

MrsMM, so very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

Woke up today with cramps(just like yesterday)...but my temp is still elevated. I think I'm going to hold off on testing and wait another couple of days and see what happens....so off to March I go. Good thing I already added my testing date over there. :)


----------



## MrsMM24

FERTILITY February!!!!​
Happy Leap Day to all you February Testers!


:test: TODAY!! *DBZ34 and MUNCHKINLOVE*


:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??* DIPSYSP, ROSE1990, PJSTENSGAARD, SARRY2413, WINTERDAZE, MSMELODY, THAYNES, TTCFOR1stTIME, HAYDENMUM, NORAHBATTIE, SHELLSUNSHINE, CUPCAKELOVING, JUMKI, TGO, MAZZY, HAPPYBEANY, TRYING_BABY, ANNABABE, BABYBOYLE, LILTRAINABELLE, JRWIFEY18, HERCFREAK, BEACHGIRL22, POODLEFROGS, PINKLOVE22, REBECCALO, STMW, SILVERLIZARD and PINKSPRINKLES*:paper::test:



*ALERT* to all :bfp:s Let me extend my CONGRATULATIONS again! Here is a thread now that February is oon it's last leap, that you can continue to chat and keep in contact with all of the Thread's BFPs! Continuing to wish you all a very Happy & Heathy 8-9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html )


*GINNY83* Awesome Blood results Hun!! Stick it on out little bean!:flower:


*POODLEFROGS* yes, that is a negative aspect of testing early. For me however, it wasn't early, I was 5 days late (20DPO), and tested for another 4 days twice a day. Sadness came after I stopped testing and had been to the doctor. I wake up thinking if I had only waited 2 weeks late to test, but that's unrealistic when TTC. I am not going to be discourage just yet, I am going to get healthy and work with the OB and FS to find out why this is the 2nd time in less than a year. I wish you the greatest of luck and am looking out to post your BFP soon!:dust:


*DBZ34* hang in there Hun, don't go calling on AF just yet... Your eggy chase is NOT over:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you, I hope that you will join us again in the March/April threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 207* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* Recovering, I have a follow-up tomorrow to monitor the process and it's effect on my body as well as to see if all is finished. Physical pain is subsiding, so I will keep you all posted. Thank you again so very much for your thoughts and :hugs: They are returned to you x10!!


**First Page Updated**


----------



## haj624

ginny83 said:


> Poodle - it's so hard when the doctors won't help straight away. I hate the 'wait and see' approach. I really hope AF stays away and you get a some answers soon :)
> 
> Haj - it's not over yet! When is AF due? I would wait until it's due, even though I got a BFP before AF was due I just started worrying it was going to be a chemical.
> 
> Karry - I have my fingers crossed for you! I've had barely any symptoms - sore boobs on and off maybe, but i always get that leading up to AF anyway.
> 
> MrsMM24 - so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:
> 
> AFM - I got my blood test results today and my hcg at 13DPO were 200. Sooo I guess that means I'm offically pregnant! I have another blood test and a dating scan in about 4 weeks, but I feel more relaxed now that i have a positive blood test. I might even stop POAS! I'm going to still stalk this group because I want to see some more lovely BFPs :)

AF is due tomorrow but I'll be getting my blood test back from the doctor today.


----------



## ginny83

haj624 said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> Poodle - it's so hard when the doctors won't help straight away. I hate the 'wait and see' approach. I really hope AF stays away and you get a some answers soon :)
> 
> Haj - it's not over yet! When is AF due? I would wait until it's due, even though I got a BFP before AF was due I just started worrying it was going to be a chemical.
> 
> Karry - I have my fingers crossed for you! I've had barely any symptoms - sore boobs on and off maybe, but i always get that leading up to AF anyway.
> 
> MrsMM24 - so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:
> 
> AFM - I got my blood test results today and my hcg at 13DPO were 200. Sooo I guess that means I'm offically pregnant! I have another blood test and a dating scan in about 4 weeks, but I feel more relaxed now that i have a positive blood test. I might even stop POAS! I'm going to still stalk this group because I want to see some more lovely BFPs :)
> 
> AF is due tomorrow but I'll be getting my blood test back from the doctor today.Click to expand...

Good luck!! Finger's crossed for you!x


----------



## Sholi

Af came yesterday, onto the march thread. GL everyone


----------



## PinkLove22

Sholi said:


> Af came yesterday, onto the march thread. GL everyone

AF came yesterday too, on to march


----------



## haj624

PinkLove22 said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> Af came yesterday, onto the march thread. GL everyone
> 
> AF came yesterday too, on to marchClick to expand...

Mine came today :cry:


----------



## christielee83

haj624 said:


> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> Af came yesterday, onto the march thread. GL everyone
> 
> AF came yesterday too, on to marchClick to expand...
> 
> Mine came today :cry:Click to expand...

I'm sorry! that stinks, at least you have taken the next step!! I think mines on her way too, I started spotting today :(


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry to hear of all the afs :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

haj624 said:


> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> Af came yesterday, onto the march thread. GL everyone
> 
> AF came yesterday too, on to marchClick to expand...
> 
> Mine came today :cry:Click to expand...

Oh I'm so sorry Haj :( I was really hoping this would be it for you.

What did the doctors say when you saw them the other day?


----------



## haj624

ginny83 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkLove22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> Af came yesterday, onto the march thread. GL everyone
> 
> AF came yesterday too, on to marchClick to expand...
> 
> Mine came today :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm so sorry Haj :( I was really hoping this would be it for you.
> 
> What did the doctors say when you saw them the other day?Click to expand...

They sending me for a bunch of bloods but they think IVF may end up being our only option. So now its just a waiting game till the doctor gets all the blood tests back and we make a game plan. He wants off to take off this month from ttc.


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you, *SHOLI, PINKLOVE22, and HAJ624*I hope that you will join us again in the March/April threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:


*AFM...* Start testing today, this afternoon, it is giving me a renewed sense of hope. Reading all of your messages and the support from DW has been very helpful. Eventhough I teared up reading some, it still felt good to know that you all were thinking of me. I have written in my journal so stop by for more as I want to do all I can to keep the testing threads positive! I hope everyone has some lovely plans for the weekend, i.e. :sex::test::bfp:!!!!

**First Page Updated**


----------



## DBZ34

AF is here. :(


----------



## moose31

@DBZ... BOOOO!!!! im sorry:flower:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Well, AF arrived a couple days ago. :( Would have posted sooner, but been too depressed about it to even open up BnB. Three cycles down, how many to go? I know three cycles is only four months, but I was really hoping it would happen quick. All the women in the previous generation of my family were all the "only one month" type and have a way of talking about how easy it was for them all the time. Apparently I didn't inherit the genes/luck.


----------



## ginny83

pinksprinkles said:


> Well, AF arrived a couple days ago. :( Would have posted sooner, but been too depressed about it to even open up BnB. Three cycles down, how many to go? I know three cycles is only four months, but I was really hoping it would happen quick. All the women in the previous generation of my family were all the "only one month" type and have a way of talking about how easy it was for them all the time. Apparently I didn't inherit the genes/luck.

Pink - don't compare yourself to your family or feel bad :) I think so much of it is luck! 

I got lucky on my first cycle trying, but I didn't do anything different or make it happen anymore than everyone else here. I just got lucky.

You're time will come soon and once you have your baby you won't have wanted it other way :)


----------



## pinksprinkles

Thanks Ginny.

OH and I were worried about it anyway, so he went in for semen analysis today and results were not so great. Apparently his semen has a "high viscosity" meaning the sperm have a difficult time freeing themselves from it. His sperm count is really good, but from what the doc said, it doesn't matter how high the sperm count is if the sperm can't make it out of the semen. :/ He also had a poor "swim-up" test (still trying to figure out what that means) and also a larger number of his sperm died quickly than they would normally want to see.

We're going to try a few more cycles naturally, but with DH drinking extra water and taking either robitussin or mucinex. I also heard citrus fruit (maybe because of vitamin C?) may help, so we're adding oranges and grapefruit as well.

Hopefully well see positive results, but the folks at the fertility clinic said not to get our hopes up. :cry: I've been a big ball of tears all night.


----------



## ginny83

pinksprinkles said:


> Thanks Ginny.
> 
> OH and I were worried about it anyway, so he went in for semen analysis today and results were not so great. Apparently his semen has a "high viscosity" meaning the sperm have a difficult time freeing themselves from it. His sperm count is really good, but from what the doc said, it doesn't matter how high the sperm count is if the sperm can't make it out of the semen. :/ He also had a poor "swim-up" test (still trying to figure out what that means) and also a larger number of his sperm died quickly than they would normally want to see.
> 
> We're going to try a few more cycles naturally, but with DH drinking extra water and taking either robitussin or mucinex. I also heard citrus fruit (maybe because of vitamin C?) may help, so we're adding oranges and grapefruit as well.
> 
> Hopefully well see positive results, but the folks at the fertility clinic said not to get our hopes up. :cry: I've been a big ball of tears all night.

I hope it still works out naturally for you :) At least you have a starting point now and you'll get help if you need it.

What did the fertility clinic say the next step was? Another test after a few more cycles?


----------



## pinksprinkles

Currently they're saying that he needs to go back in next cycle for a follow-up test to see if maybe things will improve naturally. In the mean time, DH is going to try to up his water intake and start on supplements/mucinex. He is going to stop the mucinex once I ovulate so that the follow-up test is not swayed by the meds, only the healthy water consumption and supplements (as we don't want to add too many things per test). If he still has poor results, he will start up on the mucinex again and have another test done shortly after my next ovulation to see if the mucinex is doing anything. 

The clinic is recommending that if we have not gotten pregnant after cycle 6 (we're on cycle 4 now), that we should do up to 3 cycles of IUI, and if that does not work then they will start the (more expensive) testing to see if there is something wrong on my side as well. If there is, then (depending on what's wrong) we would either try to fix it my issue and do another 3 rounds of IUI, or go on to IVF. If there is nothing wrong on my end, then it is up to DH and me to figure out if we'd rather keep trying with IUI (which is much less expensive, so I figure it might be the better idea) or move on to IVF. 

Hopefully, we won't have to go through all that and the mucinex and water will do the job. I was talking to a girl over on the Long Term TTC board whose husband has the same issues as mine, and the vitamins/mucinex combo worked for them the first cycle they tried it after 8 previous failed cycles- so maybe DH and I will have the same luck? I sure hope so. 

And you are right! It is good to have a starting point. I'm not happy about the news, but I'd rather get it at the beginning of cycle 4 than after a year of failed TTC. At least we know what's wrong and can take the steps to try and fix it.

PS: Congrats on your BFP! :)


----------

